# Stelthy's 600W Hps Project! (New-Cab)



## stelthy (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok hi peeps! man ... have had lots of heat probs. from my new LUMATEK 600W HPS in my original cab so..... I've swapped cupboards with my wife and now have a better sized cupboard in which to grow. However I do have my work cut out for me, so bare with me this will be one hell of a cool thread from start to finish. SO without further a due I am going to crack on, all thoughts comments and surgestions welcome as long as its relevant its all good - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

I swapped my little office cupboard with my wife for her slightly bigger one...bigger's always better  but now I occupy the space & in the future I have plenty of room for a huge cupboard I can make 100% from scratch myself but for now this is perfect  watch the transformation - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

1st job complete, (clearing out the crap!) I don't like that weird little top shelf either lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

No no no! what the hell is this crap lol ... what the doors don't know how to close lol, gayness! these will be removed next  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

Ah much better, the little things do count and removing these makes me happy  - STELTHY


----------



## wotanskrieger (Apr 12, 2010)

for an area that small, you're going to have to ventilate the shit out of it...have an air intake, and air exhaust. to make it stealth, make sure your exhaust includes a carbon filter! good luck!
PS, i have a 600w hps lumatek in my garage w/o air ducting, and it keeps the entire garage plenty warm...so keep that in mind!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

I wasn't happy with the crap ply wood backing to this cupboard so I went to my local DIY store, and bought a huge sheet of MDF, luckily I had 2 good mates lending me a hand ***** was cool with taking it back roped on top of his little fiesta  was fun! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

We had it cut in two, the main bit becomes the back, and the little cut off becomes the 'grow-shelf'  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

Luckily my wife took my daughter out to the zoo so I could use her bed to get my measurements correct on my grow shelf  Above is the original under-side of my 'old' grow shelf - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

wotanskrieger said:


> for an area that small, you're going to have to ventilate the shit out of it...have an air intake, and air exhaust. to make it stealth, make sure your exhaust includes a carbon filter! good luck!
> PS, i have a 600w hps lumatek in my garage w/o air ducting, and it keeps the entire garage plenty warm...so keep that in mind!


 Hi dude, yeah man that bulb heats up a shit load lol, but bare with me as I am not going to skrimp on this one!... lots of cash is being put to good use  I bought the 400 version before but then I thought fuck-it lol the 600 is the best so I'll get that and mod it till it runs cool, how do you rate the 600's performance the one I just got has a boost button too,  happy day lol - STELTHY


----------



## lifesgood (Apr 12, 2010)

lol is this even worth the time and effort... dude u got a kid and wife grow up


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> lol is this even worth the time and effort... dude u got a kid and wife grow up


Just because I am MARRIED and have a DAUGHTER doesn't mean I have to give up everything I enjoy! I still have my own hobbies and thing's that keep me happy! as far as growing up goes ... wait and see what a real STEALTH cupboard looks like you may learn something ...and 'yes' it is worth it! very worth it!!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

Here I am preparing my 'grow-shelf' - STELTHY


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 12, 2010)

lookin good buddy check out my grow in my sig


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> lookin good buddy check out my grow in my sig


Cheers buddy  Nearly up to date had so many pics and blurbs to edit on my other threads only just gettin up 2 date  keep watchin' - STELTHY


----------



## D^rail (Apr 12, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> lol is this even worth the time and effort... dude u got a kid and wife grow up


who cares if he has a wife or a kid? what does the have to do with growing herb? Anyways looking good bro. keep it up.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol Mr. LED lover switched over to HPS, how shocking 
Get ready to kick yourself for not starting with HPS lighting


----------



## lifesgood (Apr 12, 2010)

D^rail said:


> who cares if he has a wife or a kid? what does the have to do with growing herb? Anyways looking good bro. keep it up.


You would think that by being married and having a kid u would be a bit more responsible .... but in this case i see the exact opposite..... maybe im just crazy but i know i wouldnt be taking my families furntiure apart and grow in there residence for what a quarter pound of weed and the potential of them having legal problem for " ur hobbie"

All im saying is go ahead and GROW but dont involve them and when u do it make it worth ur while.. this is just plain stupid


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Apr 12, 2010)

If you wanna grow in that box of your wifes for personal smoke its your biz. I would be careful about fire in a box like that though. It would just make me nrevous.

Grasshopper


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Lol Mr. LED lover switched over to HPS, how shocking
> Get ready to kick yourself for not starting with HPS lighting


Hey man, I originally said I wanted to try all methods so I had knowledge and experience! the UFO's did work but I wanted a new challenge after and 250 and 400 seemed pointless...So I took a giant leap to a 600, as a 1000 would require me to seriously seriously mod out my shed.... not saying I wont ever do that but... for now a 600 seems challenging enough, what with heat etc... we may have got off on the wrong foot but trust me man the science of thing's make s me wanna go further and what better way than a 600, I was looking at hardcore boat led's but the cost is too high atm and hps seems better.. Is it worth vegging with MH or do YOU personally recommend HPS only, What are your thought's? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

D^rail said:


> who cares if he has a wife or a kid? what does the have to do with growing herb? Anyways looking good bro. keep it up.


Yeah man I agree! many thank's buddy keep watchin' - STELTHY


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hey man, I originally said I wanted to try all methods so I had knowledge and experience! the UFO's did work but I wanted a new challenge after and 250 and 400 seemed pointless...So I took a giant leap to a 600, as a 1000 would require me to seriously seriously mod out my shed.... not saying I wont ever do that but... for now a 600 seems challenging enough, what with heat etc... we may have got off on the wrong foot but trust me man the science of thing's make s me wanna go further and what better way than a 600, I was looking at hardcore boat led's but the cost is too high atm and hps seems better.. Is it worth vegging with MH or do YOU personally recommend HPS only, What are your thought's? - STELTHY


I would use the MH for veg and the HPS for flowering if you got the MH bulb
The HPS can and will veg the plants just fine though if you don't want to get the MH bulb, just might not be as compact as the plants would be under metal halide


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

My hydro dude from the shop bent the MYLAR..hence the crease marks in the middle but don't worry I have a lot of stuff,(trunkin', measure's and cables) to cover the middle, my mate ****** is helpin yet again , things are starting to take shape  we are listening to 'PUDDLE OF MUDD - BRING ME DOWN' fukkin' love that song  , anyway nearly up to date  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I would use the MH for veg and the HPS for flowering if you got the MH bulb
> The HPS can and will veg the plants just fine though if you don't want to get the MH bulb, just might not be as compact as the plants would be under metal halide


Ok so could I expect a larger yield if I was to use a metal halide in the 1st stage, before introducing the hps, I have a LUMATEK 600w DIGITAL ballast with boost switch and it will house either or MH/HPS tb - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so I still have a lot to cover in MYLAR, but things are starting to take shape my old Co2 bottle looks lost in there,lol, nevermind just means I'll have to buy a bigger 1 soon  STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

What's this? ah a fuckin' huge cooltube and reflector, A bottle of bud for size comparison.. told you NO MESSIN ABOUT!!! - more to come! - PS/ thats a shitty burnt out 400 and the bulb will be alligned central before installation.. and before you cane me for drinking Bud. I DON'T ! A mate left it at mine after a party, I drink STELLA , but with a name like Bud. I thought it was a comic way to show size - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I am off to the grow shop tommoz. to get somemore stuff! I will update soon since I am up to date now! hope your liking the change so far - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

glad i found your new thread.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> glad i found your new thread.


Me too! cheer's for coming along, more updates soon... what you think so far ? - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Me too! cheer's for coming along, more updates soon... what you think so far ? - STELTHY


its looking good. coming along nicely. that cupboard looks smaller then it really is, with clothes and such it was looking small, the pic with your friend shows its true size. going to need good ventilation though to take care of the heat your going to face. i just posted pic in my journal of that window a/c unit i was talking about on your last thread if you want to get an idea. hope it keeps going well.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

I have reserved a 6" thermostated inline fan, its 180 quid so gotta wait a week but that will be an awesome addition its way better than the rvk one I was lookin' at before so I'll add pics as and when I do any more to this unit  - STELTHY


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 12, 2010)

Built in thermostat?
Good shit man, nice addition


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I have reserved a 6" thermostated inline fan, its 180 quid so gotta wait a week but that will be an awesome addition its way better than the rvk one I was lookin' at before so I'll add pics as and when I do any more to this unit  - STELTHY


how much CFM does it do? hopefully that will work and get temps down low enough. if not then that thermostat may be useless.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Built in thermostat?
> Good shit man, nice addition


Cheers buddy  can't wait to install it  its a fair bit bigger than my 5" SYSTEMAIR in-line ... but so long as it clears the heat I am happy  - STELTHY


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 12, 2010)

What are the ambient temps of the room the box is in?
If it isn't in a cooler room you might have some problems because it will be drawing in warmer air
I would suggest hooking up your intake/passive intake to a window a/c or something so that you can have cool air coming in at all times
I need to do this for my 2x 250w HPS so I am pretty sure you might run into the same problem


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how much CFM does it do? hopefully that will work and get temps down low enough. if not then that thermostat may be useless.


Not sure on the exact cfm movement right now but... I bought a drain-pipe that I'll attach to an extra intake on the side of the unit to another thermostat I already had from my old unit I have 2 120w bar heater s for the night time heat supplements, one either side. And then the 3 grow shelf mounted 125mm cpu fans and side mounted intake attached to the drain-pipe that goes up through the ceiling into the loft area to pull in fresh cold air so with my fingers firmly crossed I am 80% certain this will be enough to cool the light( cold intake from loft) not expelling hot air into it.. and then redirecting the heat into the house, I've turned off all our heating so this one 600w hps will heat the house ... NICE  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

sounds good to me!! ill be crossing my fingers as well. the fan itself will cool the light im sure like mine does but youll need lots of cool fresh air being put into the cab which you will be doing by taking the cool air from your loft. seems like it should work.


----------



## milkmilk (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice post man good start. i wish lifesgood would mind his own buisness, ITS ONLY PLANTS

rep+ for keeping ur cool lol


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Stelth. I am most certainly in. I agree that Lifesgood was just irritating. The cupboard is starting to take shape. Impressed so far. Thanks for posting me the link. Subbing in.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey Stelth. I am most certainly in. I agree that Lifesgood was just irritating. The cupboard is starting to take shape. Impressed so far. Thanks for posting me the link. Subbing in.


Cool glad you made it man! I am off to bed now...well once I finish my 8th Stella but will up date tommoz as I go along ... peace buddy - STELTHY


----------



## bigman4270 (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking good, Hope to get some good ideas for a future build I plan on.

Definately sub'd,



Big


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 12, 2010)

nice yo got my eyes on this 1
subd


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 13, 2010)

*Scribed *


----------



## ginoSA (Apr 13, 2010)

nice bro i love the idea


----------



## rollingrock (Apr 13, 2010)

subsrcibed to this one STEALTHY lookin good man


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

I decided to take the doors off to cover them with the MYLAR, I also decided it was useful to use the door as a template for all the other pannals I need to cover too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

I placed the MYLAR on the floor and laid the door on top of it then using a scalpel I cut around the perimeter, I then laid the MYLAR over the inside of the door and fastened it in place with a staple-gun, pulling the MYLAR tight as I go for a nice n tidy semi-professional finish  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

Before re attaching the doors, I decided to remove the rubbish locks and clasps, I will add magnets later, but getting rid of the tack. is good karma - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

There we go.. the doors are back on, lookin' good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

That's not looking to bad, I have to add silver tape to all the joins now to keep it nice and air tight.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

I have folded the silver tape in half and taken one half's backing off at a time so as to allow me to fit the silver tape more neatly into the corners of the grow-space - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2010)

This is how I finished last night so today I plan to cover the grow shelf with MYLAR and do a few more bits, I think I am progressing quite well though  - STELTHY


----------



## PurfectStorm (Apr 14, 2010)

Makin good progress dude keep it up!

+rep for the 600w cab club


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking savage stelth my man. Keep the pics flowing. You are the cab build guru.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Having done something similar with my wardrobes... im in - STEALTHY!


----------



## Masterphonic (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent progress, stelthy. I like your attention to detail. Everything looks neat and crisp. You can tell it's a labor of love for you. Hopefully you won't have any ventilation/temperature dilemmas once you get rolling. Eagerly awaiting your next update.


----------



## rollingrock (Apr 15, 2010)

stelthy wot intake outtake fans will you be useing, like masterphonic said LABOUR OF LOVE nice to see some one enjoying there hard work and planning and not just groweing for profit. +rep to you


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Apr 15, 2010)

You probably have it taken care of, but thought I'd mention RCD's, fire alarms, or some other kind of electrical safety system, seeing as it's an indoor cupboard grow. I know cupboard grows are fairly safe if done right and yours is looking real nice. 

Half the joy of stealth grows is in the act of being stealth and sneaky and watching people standing right next to your grow, completely unaware. I love that shit.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

I laid the growshelf on top of my sheet of MYLAR left a couple of inches gap around the outside before taking my scalpel and cutting around the wood shelf, then I cut out the corners so its easier to fold - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

After I cut the corners, I folded over the MYLAR and pulled it tight before emptying my staple-gun onto the folded flaps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

I pushed my scalpel into the middle of each shape that I cut out and made a series of slash marks in a kind of star shape pulled each tether tight stapled it and cut off the excess MYLAR - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

Then I covered the stapled area's with silver duct-tape, to hold the tabs in place and to tidy the underside of the shelf - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

And there we go a nice covered grow shelf, where the holes are, they've created ripples but I;ll do my best to lose them I'll do that later - STELTHY


----------



## naturalhi08 (Apr 15, 2010)

nice cab stelth. always wanted to do something like this but always hear you get better and higher yields with good open space


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

You can clearly see the ripples, I pushed the ripples towards the center and staples them from both sides I'll sort that out at some point  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

The 3 125mm CPU fans are currently laying on top of the shelf at the mo, but will be mounted on the under side, and each port hole will be lined with silver tape for a better finish - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

There we go I've made all those ripples turn in to one straight line, I plan to splice the middle together for a more perfect finish, I'll do this another day  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

I installed 2x 120w electric bar heater's, I may have to move these later as am unsure of the amount of space the light, fan and ducting will take up but for now everything looks good  STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

The bar heater's will be connected to a seperate thermostat so during lights off if temps drop more than a couple of degree's below 26oC then the bars will re-heat the grow space untill 26oC is achieved  STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

That's the 3 cpu fans fixed into place, and both pots in, the one on the left has a seedling in that has already sprouted  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

I will covet the roof with MYLAR too, but want to get every thing in the right place 1st - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is my huge 6" cooltube and really huge reflector, I've had to cut the metal ends down a bit to ensure everything fits ..I still have my new fan and ducting to get in there yet.. and I am going to have to forget about the odor sock due to lol .. lack of space oh well! I'll just cover the end of the fan with some netting or summink instead, summink's better than nothing  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

I installed the magnets on the doors top and bottom, and also thought I'd show the size of my NEW 'self thermostated' fan it really moves a hell of a lot of air  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

I'am thinking I will re position those bar heater tommoz, I can already tell they are going to be in the way where they are now, but not to worry I'll fix that soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

This is my new in-line fan..180 quid but well worth the money, the amount of air it moves is mad! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is an up-close pic of the in-line fan's thermostat - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> stelthy wot intake outtake fans will you be useing, like masterphonic said LABOUR OF LOVE nice to see some one enjoying there hard work and planning and not just groweing for profit. +rep to you


I have A 120mm cpu fan connected to a drainpipe pulling cold air in from my loft, and also 3 grow-shelf-mounted 120mm cpu fans for pushing the hot air up and away from my ladies, these 4 cpu's along with my 2x 120w bar heaters will be linked up to a seperate thermostat, then I have a 6" inline crazy fan with a built in thermostat to ensure the heat stay's around the 26oC mark and cools my giant cool-tube which houses my 600  - STELTHY


----------



## cannapharm (Apr 15, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I have A 120mm cpu fan connected to a drainpipe pulling cold air in from my loft, and also 3 grow-shelf-mounted 120mm cpu fans for pushing the hot air up and away from my ladies, these 4 cpu's along with my 2x 120w bar heaters will be linked up to a seperate thermostat, then I have a 6" inline crazy fan with a built in thermostat to ensure the heat stay's around the 26oC mark and cools my giant cool-tube which houses my 600  - STELTHY


Deff will keep shit cool.....Very clean set up dawg..om following....


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

Miss MeanWeed said:


> You probably have it taken care of, but thought I'd mention RCD's, fire alarms, or some other kind of electrical safety system, seeing as it's an indoor cupboard grow. I know cupboard grows are fairly safe if done right and yours is looking real nice.
> 
> Half the joy of stealth grows is in the act of being stealth and sneaky and watching people standing right next to your grow, completely unaware. I love that shit.


Hi  I have a smoke detector/alarm still to install, and was thinking of somehow installing a remote fire extinguisher some how.. whats an RCD? I've heard of it just can't remember what it is lol. glad you like what I've done so far I love working on it got so many other random thing to add to it yet  Yeah stealth is fun! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

cannapharm said:


> Deff will keep shit cool.....Very clean set up dawg..om following....


I am glad you have faith in my fan's cooling system  I thought I may as well spend the extra on a mental in-line fan since the 600 really does heat up quite a lot! keep watching lots more to come yet  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok I am all up to date for today! I will do some more tommoz and update later in the day, am going to turn in for the night now as I can barely keep my eyes open  - STELTHY ps Thanks for all the rep... I must be doing summink right  - STELTHY


----------



## GreenDragon77 (Apr 15, 2010)

Very cool cab. I have a 600 hps I will be putting to use soon too. Any idea what you are going to grow yet? +rep


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2010)

GreenDragon77 said:


> Very cool cab. I have a 600 hps I will be putting to use soon too. Any idea what you are going to grow yet? +rep


I'am thinking I may grow ALEGRIA by KIWI SEEDS and Sharks Breath (unsure of seed company). I want really stinky ladies - to put my unit to test  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Stelth that fan looks pretty slick. I cant believe that you are contemplating putting an extinguisher in there. I take it that it would be like in office buildings that come on when a fire occurs. The little metal things poking fromm the ceiling yes? That would be some crazy shit. Love your threads mate.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 16, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Stelth that fan looks pretty slick. I cant believe that you are contemplating putting an extinguisher in there. I take it that it would be like in office buildings that come on when a fire occurs. The little metal things poking fromm the ceiling yes? That would be some crazy shit. Love your threads mate.


Yeah man the fan is hardcore, put it on full power to test it an it blew a big NY pic frame clean off the wall, from over 6ft away lol! Yeah thats the type of fire safety device I was thinking of but gotta look into cost etc... or maybe a c02 canister that releases in an instant if fire triggers a sensor or something.. just idea's at the moment but defo. worth looking into  - STELTHY


----------



## SSmokeeennn (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW ! nice setup ! +rep for you bro !

I just realized how sucky my setup is .... and that fan .... it's insane, i'm using a 150 cfm bathroom exhaust fan and work's well... but i'm using cfl's lol

Nice and neat and clean setup, cant wait to see how it turn's out .Subbed ! (take a look at my setup,in the description, if you got the spare time )

Once again, great job man , 

Peace!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 16, 2010)

*PK-160-CT - 420/680m³/h *


*Radial Ventilator TempControl*
for tube connection Ø160/150mm

*Technical Data:* Volume: *420/680m³/h* 
Power: *100W* 
A/V: *0,5 A / 230V*

Prima Klima *TempControl Quality Fan*
with Motor from - EBM - "Made in Germany"
**** Up to 800m³/h ****

*More details:* 
Manufacturer:	*PrimaKlima* 
Material: *Synthetic case* 
Connection: *Connector and 
Condensator outside* Accessories: *incl. Wall bracket
+ Cable and plug* Weight: *4 kg*
Garanty: *2 years*
QU: *Piece - 84 on 1x Pallet*
* Size of packing:* Width: *500mm * 
Height: *500mm*

*Product-ID: PK160-CT*


----------



## stelthy (Apr 16, 2010)

Just found this so this should help out with the specs! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok its going to be about a week before I get adding more info and pics to this site, since I got beaten up big time last night Have seen the police, paramedics and had X-Rays done mouth and noise is very swollen, both my eyes are red-ish and purple my ear is cut and I have a whole other lot of probs too, to deal with I hope all of you had a nice safe couple of nights,,,, I didn't but am looking forward to posting more to my thread in up n coming days  many thanks peeps for checking my thread out hope to tlk soon - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 18, 2010)

hope your alright stelthy. sorry to hear about your bad night. get better!!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Apr 18, 2010)

ya that sounds like a night man, good luck and have a speedy recovery, but hey now you have and excuse to lay on the couch all day and get blitz out of your mind! lol


----------



## rollingrock (Apr 21, 2010)

hey stelthy get well soon man. i was given a good hideing around xmas cos i complained about bad weed i brought? thats why i do as you GROW YOUR OWN you know whats init and its a really addicting hobby. just remember stealth the police can't always help


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stelth sorry i didnt post earlier. Thats shit news mate. Hope all is ok. Get well soon and look forward to hearing from ya soon.


----------



## Masterphonic (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, Stelth. You gotta remember to rename your photos when uploading.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi I am nearly better and will want to add some new pics etc shortly but....WTF has happened to this site everything looks weird.. its well confusing is there a way I can revert it back to the old layout n scheme???? - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stelth i am pretty sure that you cant revert back to the old layout. Good to hear you are on the mend. The mods are still ironing out a few issues since the update. A lot of people threads are screwed up and have other peoples photos all through them. Like mine...all the pictures you drew for me and other pictures i posted are now other peoples random photos. Quite annoying. Hows you cab coming along?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Stelth i am pretty sure that you cant revert back to the old layout. Good to hear you are on the mend. The mods are still ironing out a few issues since the update. A lot of people threads are screwed up and have other peoples photos all through them. Like mine...all the pictures you drew for me and other pictures i posted are now other peoples random photos. Quite annoying. Hows you cab coming along?


 Such a shame to have this crappy updated version.. old version was way better... anyhow.. yeah my bruising has all gone now ..I still cant feel my teeth or more to the point my gums  but hey things happen for a reason I just hope I end up getting mended soon  yeah I noticed some of my pics are in the wrong place and I have some one elses on my latest thread... I wish whoever initiated the new upgraded version could have uploaded things propperly  my cabs nearly done I didnt manage to get all the mods on camera due to camera dying and a lot of mods lost from the memory card but I ll spend this week tryin A) to get on with this new version of RIU and B) upload the pics that I do have ...I maybe changing that self thermostated fan for an RVK fan and put a speed control on it ...reason being is the stat-fan is pretty loud and it is notisable, I'll do some cable mods today and a pvc trunking install, then all thats left is the filter and for me to cover the entire unit in black carpet for noise insulation Ill add what pics I can... How's your grow going ? - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 27, 2010)

Going ok. I am going away in a while so had to switch them to 12/12 to try and get them finished. My outdoor plant has been chopped. The buds are puny but i think it will at least get me high a couple of times which is more that i have been lately. Here are the two i have. Fem'd Rhino.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey stelthy,.. How's the high wanking man..


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Street are you in Aus or the Uk? Stelth whats this about the wanking? I cant stop when i am high. Porn and bongs are not a good mix. Sorry its cider night again for me.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

All good thank's lol... I hope to be adding more pics to this thread soon  - STELTHY


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 28, 2010)

Good to hear stelthy
rock, I'm thinking stelth might not want the reason brought up on his grow thread, but there is a thread by him in the sexuality section..
I'm aus man, why I oughta...


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey Street are you in Aus or the Uk? Stelth whats this about the wanking? I cant stop when i am high. Porn and bongs are not a good mix. Sorry its cider night again for me.


 Hi dude lol, I made a thread a while ago under spirit and sexuality  it basically detailed how it was possible to become 'ULTRA-STONED/HIGH' if you were to smoke a whole king L, whilst holding in each toke for as long as possible and wanking from start to finish.... it was an interesting and funny thread lol, I got lots of replies lol, I just woke up from a STELLA ARTOIS night, pretty hung over lol, but I want to add some new pic's today so bare with me dude  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like a funny thread. May have to locate it for a laugh. Its 7pm here so around for a few hours yet. Looking forward to seeing your updates stelth.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 28, 2010)

Wot day u out drinking man? Wednesday night piss up,.. Love it stelthy haha


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

Here we are looking a tad more up-to-date  I altered the angle of the side-bar heaters, to allow for the cooltube to have a lower drop, have installed silver covered pvc trunking, my (blue) thermostat, and a blackout curtain to cover up my nuitrient section, and keep the roots away from the 600's powerful light  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

With exception of a few creases - (not happy about - but will live with for time being) this is my grow shelf.. Diamond mylar covered with 3x 120mm CPU fans under-mounted 2x DIY hydro-pots (yes - only 2 plants again, BUT a lot more grow space and a much MUCH more powerful light setup! also I am in the throw's of setting up another 120mm CPU fan in the left hand side to pull air in from a drainpipe, I'am installing to feed cold air from my loft down into my grow cupboard. (NEXT MOD pics comming soon  ) Oh, I was going to add lettering in the center of the shelf reading 'STELTHY'S 420 CAB' but settled with just the numbers '420' due to wanting to keep the space with minimal cluttering  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a pic of my latest fan to be installed.. Its connected to an air feeding drainpipe, I'll add pics in my next post, and next to it is my old CO2 canister, but I will upgrade that to a bigger one as and when I can - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 28, 2010)

Keep em coming Stelthy.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok this is where I am upto today, I will carry on in about half n hour  the drainpipe (white square tube) is going to be fixed in place so as once it is extended it will not damage the plasterboard in my ceiling  ...All of the crap on top of the unit will be tidy'd and minimalised.. I have still got to add a fairly huge carbon filter to the top and am planning to make a DIY MDF breathable box to cover all the top and the otherwise exposed components, I plan to house the ballast in there with a v. small fan and portal, the digital thermometer, and a speed controller for yet another new fan lol  then I will add speaker grills to the top to allow the comments extra breathing space, and allow me to stack clothes etc on top ensuring my unit becomes as stealth as possible, I am also planning to ceiling mount a couple of car door speakers to an mp3 player or such, for those cheesy jungle and animal noises since I am unsure if music really helps plant growth or not lol, but thought it would make a nice finishing touch, and be theraputic when i decide to do some gardening or nuit changes  then I will either cover the whole exterior in black carpet or sand it down and paint it glossy black, so a while to go yet but stick with me lots more to come yet  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Stelth. Can you explain the air feeding drain pipe? It just looks like it draws air in from up quite high. Arent you having problems keeping the cab cool? If so wouldnt the air up high be warmer than say down near the floor? I may just be misreading the whole thing and i know you are top of the food chain on these things.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey Stelth. Can you explain the air feeding drain pipe? It just looks like it draws air in from up quite high. Arent you having problems keeping the cab cool? If so wouldnt the air up high be warmer than say down near the floor? I may just be misreading the whole thing and i know you are top of the food chain on these things.


Sure man!.. The drainpipe has a CPU fan attached at the bottom on the inside of the unit, it pulls air in from the tube... The cab is in our 2nd floor bedroom and the tube will be mounted in our 3rd floor loft, our loft only has old crap up there, and is not sealed around the edges so cold air can easily blow through and around so the air is well cooler than that of whats in the house, the drainpipe will suck cooler loft air into to the grow cupboard, the shelf mounted CPU's will lift the air up around the plants and towards the fan connected to the cool-tube  the cool-tube will then suck the generated air flow through its glass tube cooling the 600w HPS light through a short amount of ducting and out through a comparitvly big carbon filter, the carbon filter expels the grow cupboards hot air directly into our bedroom and a oscillating room fan will push the hot air around the rest of the house, were just going into Summertime so it'll be ok leaving a nearby window ajar for the warm air to excape out of during our night time and not leave a foggy air trail  nor a signature smell ..job done!!  - STELTHY


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you turned on the exhaust fan yet while in the cab? The fan looks a little close to the wall and it might suck on to it or something
Will you be adding a carbon filter?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Have you turned on the exhaust fan yet while in the cab? The fan looks a little close to the wall and it might suck on to it or something
> Will you be adding a carbon filter?


Hi dude, yeah I have turned it on and it does pull towards the wall, but I will be changing that fan for a slightly smaller RVK (with remote speed control), do to current noise problems.. and will have an odor sock (cut-down) fixed on the end ensuring clean and uninterrupted air flow as well as a much quieter run sound  Yep! am looking into RHINO Filters at the mo .. they used to be called PHAT FILTER'S but ensure better quality carbon and a much lower can weight, I'll be using a fairly big one to vent out the hot air nice and fast, but have a fair bit of work to do in other area's first before I put the finishing touched together  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

More to come soon  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Stelth. Just to let you know that when you suggested i get a CF i did some searching around. I think Phat filters are an Australian company or at least they use australian carbon. I did read that a lot of companies claim to be associated with them, like that they used to be them and such, but they are not. Again you know more than me i just wanted you to be aware i think there are some companies jumping on when they can. Please note i am never trying to think i know more thats for sure.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok I am off to do some more cab. work now I'll take pics as I go hope y'all liking the progress and now I am better, and S L O W L Y getting to grips with this shitty new RIU format I'll be updating frequently again  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey Stelth. Just to let you know that when you suggested i get a CF i did some searching around. I think Phat filters are an Australian company or at least they use australian carbon. I did read that a lot of companies claim to be associated with them, like that they used to be them and such, but they are not. Again you know more than me i just wanted you to be aware i think there are some companies jumping on when they can. Please note i am never trying to think i know more thats for sure.



Hey that's cool man... I am pretty sure they're legit I have already checked 'em out at my local hydro shop I'll add a link I found about RHINO filters to put everyone's mind at ease  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.rhinofilter.com/rhino_pro_filter.html

Rhino Pro Filter

The Rhino Pro Filter is constructed from Australian-mined RC412 carbon, the best in the world. The carbon is tightly packed and sealed into a high-efficiency airflow cylinder with a vortex cone in the base and a custom pore surface for maximum transference. The high-porosity carbon and lightweight aluminium make the Rhino filter smaller and easier to handle.
How long will a Rhino Pro Filter last?

Unlike all other carbon filters with effective life spans of 9 to 18 months, our filters have always been known to have an out lasting performance for well over two years. Replacement carbon sleeves are available to make them last even longer.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 28, 2010)

all the new updates look great stelthy! glad to hear your recovering well too. im going to second tom 420 on that the fan looks real close to the wall. i know you already addressed it and said you will be getting a different fan but if its in the same area you might have the same problem. as well it may not be as effective cause it has a smaller area to suck from and not much air can be flowed at one time. i know my 6" high output Canfan completely bent my ducting when it turned on haha, so i had to tie it down with some wire to help alittle. i like the idea of adding the light movers to the fan!! i got an extra set to so i might have to follow you on that one haha. have you ran the current set up you got?? would like to know what your temp is looking like now after all this work.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2010)

Today was the day I wanted to tick off - wiring the side and 3 grow shelf mounted CPU fans awkward job but never the less I am happy it's done now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2010)

I joined all the fans together so that once my Blue Thermostat is powered up my 4 CPU's will run cold and my 2 bar heaters will run hot a nice balance! Also I decided a while ago it was worth while to have shelf mounted upward facing fans..since plants feed from the underside of their leaves and the fans push both air and co2 up not only will the fans help keep the grow-space cool but will also help feed them boosting my control of photosynthisis  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh and I tidy'd the wires and housed them in small pvc trunkin  always better to be tidy  - STELTHY


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 29, 2010)

How much water do those rez' hold, they look a little small


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> How much water do those rez' hold, they look a little small


Hi dude, they are 5l containers from ASDA, ..the same ones I used on my last grow sure their small but I am using smaller net pots this time, and I know that they are ok for the size ladies I am expecting this time, I may use bigger ones in the future but prob 10l max anyhow the last couple grew to 47" and budded heavily, the roots looked like a brilliant white birds nest upon finish but the buds where potent, big and well formed. Ill add a pic from my last grow underneath you'll see what I mean about the pots not being a prob  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2010)

This pic was taken fairly recently from my last grow, What I'd like to point out is I used the same 2x 5l rez. and my largest lady still reached 47" tall and budded heavily so 5l rez-tubs are fine for now...in the future I may use 2x 10l rez-tubs but for now I know 2x 5l will be fine  - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (Apr 29, 2010)

You are a true artist with ya cab! That 600w is so extreme it's funny, ya can build well!

Like tom just said, ya rez looks very small and I would have thought it could prohibit full efficiency? or do ya use a header tank?

I converted a much smaller cupboard for my ex-gal with 20 x 11w cfl's then next time only used 6 of em and the yield wasnt that much better to justify the electric bill, may b completly wrong here??

Also I use a ultrasonic fogger linked to a humidistat to automaticaly control humidity in veg, works well with foliage feeding option? I only say coz ya look like ya into ya eletrical enviroment control in a BIG way like me!

+rep for ya extreme yet small grow!!!


----------



## howdyguhk (Apr 29, 2010)

nice to see this thread. Im planning a 600w soil grow in a 4x4x7 grow tent. I was initially worried about space, fitting the light + inline fan + carb filter, but looks like you fit everything in there.
btw I see that one of your plants is greatly larger than the other. is it because youre trying to do a perpetual harvest kind of grow? or did one plants genetics just fall flat?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2010)

howdyguhk said:


> nice to see this thread. Im planning a 600w soil grow in a 4x4x7 grow tent. I was initially worried about space, fitting the light + inline fan + carb filter, but looks like you fit everything in there.
> btw I see that one of your plants is greatly larger than the other. is it because youre trying to do a perpetual harvest kind of grow? or did one plants genetics just fall flat?


The size difference was mainly down to the larger right one being Jack Herer from XXX Seeds and the smaller one on the left was a seed donated from a mate, dispite being way smaller the potencey more than made up for it  Ps/ as long as you have a powerful expelair type setup to cool the 600 and remove excess heat from the room the 600 should work just fine  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Apr 29, 2010)

Damn stelthy u the man! I wish I woulda read this before I built mine. Next time I will put a lot more into it I had no idea how good it can look. Props for helpin rocksteady with his also. Can't wait to see some little ladies in that sweet cab of yours. Oh and lifesgood can go to hell I love all the work you've done. My next cab will be so much better because of this thread.
Happy growing!


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 29, 2010)

dude this is nice im starting a 5g 3 26 watt 5000k lights but i plan on upgrading to some huge 200 watters later on gud job and lifes good is a hater 
first of all you can do watever tha fucc u want and who gives a flying fucc about a cabinet really and 600 watts is enough to support two ppls smoking id say


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok today I plan on finishing the wiring and tidying of the top of the unit plugging in the ballast etc.. NB/ still got a stealth box to make for the top section yet may take upto a week but I will try and sort it asap! I will add pics this afternoon, hope everyone's enjoying my updates! I cant wait to have a couple of girls in there, but its better to get everything correct and take my time as apposed to rushing it just to grow some shit, the end results will speak for themselves  .. QUALITY...then QUANTITY  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2010)

I was out earlier at a factory-shop and by complete accident stumbled across some 10L rez containers lol, so I bought them, if I use them this grow round I will have to re-mod my grow-shelf  so Ill prob save them and use them on my next grow  - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I was out earlier at a factory-shop and by complete accident stumbled across some 10L rez containers lol, so I bought them, if I use them this grow round I will have to re-mod my grow-shelf  so Ill prob save them and use them on my next grow  - STELTHY


Ya know ya need em this round! lol

Its only "small" because you will get a PH/PPM shift in 1 day/night cycle, not because your roots take up all the space. I think a 1 gallon rez is a "non perfect" component in your PERFECT setup and could lower your max yeild.

But I would HATE to cut that wicked shelf up again aswell m8, I love the "420" soooo cool!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2010)

Essex said:


> Ya know ya need em this round! lol
> 
> Its only "small" because you will get a PH/PPM shift in 1 day/night cycle, not because your roots take up all the space. I think a 1 gallon rez is a "non perfect" component in your PERFECT setup and could lower your max yeild.
> 
> But I would HATE to cut that wicked shelf up again aswell m8, I love the "420" soooo cool!


Ok for example say I was going to go crazy and tear up that grow-shelf and start again to get the propper sized pots in... What "L" sized pots should I realistically go for?? Another reason to do this is ... I will need to accomodate a bigger C02 cannister too.. and also there is still an annoying ripple in the middle of the Mylar. I was pretty pleased with the shelf and the pots have worked fine for me in the past..but.. if I want perfect results whats the 'LITER SIZE' I should be on the look out for? baring in mind I am sticking to DWC method not top watering hydro-pots the net pots I'll be using are smaller than kids yogurt pots, so plenty of room for roots. Write back soon cheers buddy from - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2010)

PS thanks for the '420' love  - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

I have tryed a few different sized bubble pots, the genral rule of thumb for soil pot size is about correct, 5L for a 12/12 no veg, 10L few weeks veg, 15-25L 1-2 month veg. I once kept a mom in about a 60L big black bin for 5 months It looked like a small tree, trust bigger is better!

10L should be fine, it's TWO times the size ya did use and ya found that ok. Also a few times I have used a header tank and a pump in bubble pots to increase rez size ya could use to avoid cutting ya shelf if ya got a little water pump spare? but I would use ya 10L tubs myself for root space.

I am also concerned about ya Co2, do ya run the extractor fan when its on? as a good 6" inline fan will change the air in that room in about 10 seconds???


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2010)

Essex said:


> I have tryed a few different sized bubble pots, the genral rule of thumb for soil pot size is about correct, 5L for a 12/12 no veg, 10L few weeks veg, 15-25L 1-2 month veg. I once kept a mom in about a 60L big black bin for 5 months It looked like a small tree, trust bigger is better!
> 
> 10L should be fine, it's TWO times the size ya did use and ya found that ok. Also a few times I have used a header tank and a pump in bubble pots to increase rez size ya could use to avoid cutting ya shelf if ya got a little water pump spare? but I would use ya 10L tubs myself for root space.
> 
> In that case I'll stick with the 10L rez-tubs and re-mod the shelf, it'll be a while before i get it done now though, unless I can borrow a drill off a mate in a hurry cos my last one set on fire lol, whilst cutting holes for the 3 fans anyhow... I use a boat engine-cyphone? pump to do my water changes and top-ups, I'll post a pic of that to avoid confusion in a bit  That's a real good point actually about the C02 in my last unit I was only running CFL's AND LED UFO's so heat wasnt an issue...I could have the main fan turned off for for 30mins every morning (lights on) and the temps would not be an issue then the main fan would turn on and within a second or so the room was back at 26oC. I can now see that this is and will be an issue, can't believe i overlooked this important detail! the 600's heat is fucking mental! I can't see away around this problem any light on the subject or creditable info will be greatly received + rep many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

Hehe tell me about it, Co2 is a lovely idea! but very hard in practice to pull off without air con!

I have been thinking about this problem for a while, I have a 600w in cool-tube in a 1m x 1m x 2m with 6" in-line and a 4" carbon filter and fan each with own duct but it still vac's the air in 30 sec 

I would have thought it imposable in your size grow to use Co2, but it depends how rich and mad you are?

You could try a "del-sol" or similar water cooled light fitting with huge rez/paddling pool in ya loft...............lol

Im making a mineral oil cooled light rig for my tent next grow, just to try to use Co2 without a air-con unit.

If ya got an idea im willing to try!!!!


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

oh and ya pump do ya meen a "siphon pump"


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2010)

Essex said:


> Hehe tell me about it, Co2 is a lovely idea! but very hard in practice to pull off without air con!
> 
> I have been thinking about this problem for a while, I have a 600w in cool-tube in a 1m x 1m x 2m with 6" in-line and a 4" carbon filter and fan each with own duct but it still vac's the air in 30 sec
> 
> ...


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

Essex said:


> oh and ya pump do ya meen a "siphon pump"


Yeah that's what I meant lol, looks like a giant double ended pippet with a squeezable bulb in the middle with a non return valve in it  I simply fill up a container (same L size as my res.) then transfer the new nuits (with the siphon-pump) across to my plants res-tub, its a lot easier than moving the ladies and reduces largely the risk of snapping branches/stem's etc. It works very well allows me to get the nuitrient mixed very well 1st and allows me to take accurate readings with my nuitrient wand for EC etc etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

Ok despite having a change of heart about my grow shelf, and the want to mod it to accommodate my new 10L res-tubs I decided to have a test run with my set up.... This pic show's the 600 as it is literally being fired up  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

And here she is fired up running 600 lovely watt's SO SO Bright!!! and not even hit the super lumen switch yet lol  anyhow all the fans are working but a couple of things I've noticed that need changing/upgrading is/are:- the system despite my hench inline fan runs way to hot at around 40oC still... so I'am going to go crazy lol I am going to buy a Lumatek digital 250w ballast, and a Lumatek 400w digital ballast, to help me keep temps under control whilst in Summer/warmer month's, I also plan on changing the self Thermostated in-line fan for another more powerful RVK in-line fan and add a fan speed controller to it instead of having it with its own thermostat. I may also lose the Co2 can too since with this setup to use it would be a waste, then the shelf will be replaced with a new one able to accommodate my two new 10L res-tubs and re-covered, my air pump will be upgraded for a dual outlet one with more power to force more air threw my new Large air-stones and then I still need to add a filter and the top section, SO................ Plenty of mods to go... just when I thought I had done so well lol, nevermind, this will keep me busy and all in all help me create my ultimate BIG small growroom  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

lol thought I'd finish tidying my wires for now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

The top of my unit is looking a lot less crowded with crap so thats all good  just gotta tidy the wires better and add my filter, 2 new ballasts and coffin style drop over stealth case .. but lots to do before I do that  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

In this pic you can see my 3 main light leakages  they will shortly be addressed and fixed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

The tub on the far left is my current and last used 5L res-tub, and next to it my two new 10L res-tubs a little modding and they'll be ready  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

stelthy said:


> And here she is fired up running 600 lovely watt's SO SO Bright!!! and not even hit the super lumen switch yet lol  anyhow all the fans are working but a couple of things I've noticed that need changing/upgrading is/are:- the system despite my hench inline fan runs way to hot at around 40oC still... so I'am going to go crazy lol I am going to buy a Lumatek digital 250w ballast, and a Lumatek 400w digital ballast, to help me keep temps under control whilst in Summer/warmer month's, I also plan on changing the self Thermostated in-line fan for another more powerful RVK in-line fan and add a fan speed controller to it instead of having it with its own thermostat. I may also lose the Co2 can too since with this setup to use it would be a waste, then the shelf will be replaced with a new one able to accommodate my two new 10L res-tubs and re-covered, my air pump will be upgraded for a dual outlet one with more power to force more air threw my new Large air-stones and then I still need to add a filter and the top section, SO................ Plenty of mods to go... just when I thought I had done so well lol, nevermind, this will keep me busy and all in all help me create my ultimate BIG small growroom  - STELTHY


Can anyone think of a better way to cool my 600 for now in my cupboard, I am thinking I'll finish the whole unit 1st, then do a running temp test and depending on the outdoor temps of Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter will depict to me weather I should use a 250w + super lumen, a 400w + super lumen or my beasty 600w + super lumen. The cupboards dimensions are :- 2ft deep x 4ft wide x 5ft tall, and the actual grow space minus the grow-shelf is 2ft deep x 4ft wide x 4ft tall I have a drainpipe connected to a 120mm CPU fan drawing in cooler air from my loft (room above), I have 3x 120mm CPU fans blowing upwards at shelf level, A Prima-Klima 6" self thermostated in-line fan connected to a 6" cool-tube with 6" insulated ducting that will expel air through a 6" Rhino carbon filter into our room (not grow cupboard or loft space) And am at current running a 600w Lumatek digital ballast with a super lumen switch but my temps are still climbing to around 40+ oC , If I can't lower temps I'll be forced to change to either a 250 or 400w ballast ps ballasts are external (not in the grow room) HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 1, 2010)

Stelth i have been out boozing with mates but i will give you my opinion. Sorry if its verbal rubbish. You are the king of cabs. The one you have looks too small to control your temps. Have you ever thought of making your own cabinet? Would have much more space and would be exactly the way you want it.


----------



## TheJointProject (May 1, 2010)

Hey stelthy great lookin cab man. Ur attention to detail is unreal! Just a suggestion but I would try to put a larger fan for ur cool air intake from ur loft. If u can't pull out all the hot air it makes sense to pull in more cool air. Just my 2 cents but everything is lookin great. Also that 420 on the shelf looks sick! How did u pull that off?


----------



## chainseeker (May 1, 2010)

Whoa! That light is super bright you have your work cut out for ya keepin that monster cool! Good luck but I'm sure if anyone can run a 600 in that space it's you.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 1, 2010)

You may want to step down to a 400 you are running in less space than me which is not much, I am using a full size fridge with a 400 in there

A 165 cfm pulling through a carbon filter and my temps in the garage are 62 degrees & it's 82 in the cabinet now

I run my lights at nigh to keep the temps down, you may also want to get some 6 inch maybe to 4 inch tubing and run an exhaust pipe to a window if possible

I found this help get rid of the hot air coming from the cabinet into the room, I am running out the roof next to the water heater exhaust with a solid 4 inch pipe with elbows where needed. 

I think I spent like 50 dollars for everything and it made a big difference and it keeps the noise down. You can throw something in front of the pipe like a poster or something like that to cover it


----------



## Essex (May 1, 2010)

hello again m8, I got a few idea's

1, If you move the fan to the top left of the cabnet and sucked the air through the cool tube, this would give ya more space/less flow restriction at the right side.
2, If you insulate the top of the cooltube and all ducting this will also drop a few oC, I done this on mine with some camping mats and got 1.5oC less! take a look at my grow in my sig if ya want to see it. (looks like u got insulated ducting though, so touch and if warm insulate more)
3, If ya replacing the fan ya got, use that monster in ya loft to blow cool air from the loft down ya drainpipe.
4, Place a shelf of perspex or glass just under the light with some holes/gaps, I used perspex with gaps at each side in one build I done and this keeps the hot air in the void.(ya lose some light but dont think this is a problem in ya room!)

And if that dont work, ya could use a window mount air con and cut into the back panel and use a duct in and out for ya cool tube, then ya could use ya Co2 without much air extraction! (bit extreme)

Also I dont think this new "super lumen switch" is very good as it will change the colour spectrum of the bulb? (or thats what I would have thought?)

Hope some of this helps?


----------



## stelthy (May 1, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Stelth i have been out boozing with mates but i will give you my opinion. Sorry if its verbal rubbish. You are the king of cabs. The one you have looks too small to control your temps. Have you ever thought of making your own cabinet? Would have much more space and would be exactly the way you want it.


I've just got back from tha pub too  thanks...I do take pride in my cabs  I have thought of making my own but wanna try n do this one for the time being I mean at the end of the day so as to speak eventually I wouldn't mind using all the ballasts in a large project as and when the times right, so I figure If I buy a 250 and a 400 then I can use either or, for my unit at the moment and then when I do do a real mental home cabinet 'super-build' from scratch my 600 will feel right at home  I'll use what temps allow for now but I cant decide until I have finished... I may even...for the time being change the cool tube for a smaller air cooled hood put a RVK fan and speed controller on it and just save the 600 and the cool cool-tube for my ultimate cab in a year or so.. Its all about trial and error and being new to all aspects of HID HPS and MH lighting its a learning curve I am willing to take until I have the best possible knowledge  but dont worry I'll do the best I can and I wont give up! it may take some time but it'll make for an interesting read  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2010)

stelthy-your taking out all of the air too quickly for your small cpu fan to give any beneficial intake. either you need to move that big self thermostatd fan so its bringing the fresh air in and get a fan to expel the stagnant air threw the cool tube and out the cab. or you need to leave the inline fan there and just buy a good intake fan to bring in lots of fresh cool air from your loft. if those ideas dont work looks like your either going to have to go back to a smaller ballast or buy a air conditioner of some sort either window or portable that can be placed in your room or loft to cool the intake air as much as possible. also they make the Lumatek digital ballasts that are dimmable which i am currently using, its a 600w ballast that can be dimmed to 400w and 360w, as well can be turned up from 600w to superlumens. according to my local hydro guy, superlumens only hirts the amount of time the bulb last, it doesnt change the spectrum but will increase heat for sure. haha shit you can even try turning the inline fan you got in there on its side so that the open end which is sucking from the side of the wall will be more open to the top of the cabinet and can possibly exhaust more air, the ducting will have a pretty good bend in it though. just some suggestions, hate seeing this stupid heat problem, almost beat me but i came out on top haha. hope this helps.


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2010)

TheJointProject said:


> Hey stelthy great lookin cab man. Ur attention to detail is unreal! Just a suggestion but I would try to put a larger fan for ur cool air intake from ur loft. If u can't pull out all the hot air it makes sense to pull in more cool air. Just my 2 cents but everything is lookin great. Also that 420 on the shelf looks sick! How did u pull that off?


Cheers man,  I 'am trying to keep noise minimal as well cos of nosey next door neighbours also the grow cupboard is in our bedroom and the loft is bog standard except wood panel flooring, so fan in the loft isnt out of the question but I would prefer to find another way  however the way the system is setup at the moment when the cooltubes big 6" fan is sucking the air out it is also helping the CPU fan pull air in, and when attempting to open the cupboards doors there is a good vacume , I am honestly contemplating changing my giant cooltube for a smaller air-cooled hood and that should allow less of a bend on the left sides insulated ducting, if that still doesn't work then I'll replace the Prima-Klima 6" fan for a really hardcore fan .. I'll have to do some research though as to keep noise output to a minimal! and then finally if still no success then I'll temperally drop the 600 and use a 400 or 250 until next time when I go crazy and build my Ultra Cabinet from scratch, (with this one I really just wanted to get experience and knowledge under my belt..as with HPS etc Am still learning... its very different to CFLs which in all honesty I had mastered! Well as you can see there is a lot of tweeking to do but I will get there in the end, I am not too concerned about cost cos I know in the long run I can make it back  but cooling these lamps is a fucker!! anyhow.. I bought some plastic number stickers and just mounted them in the 420 order on the Mylar.. the numbers had sticky backs so I just had to present them correctly, very nice and effective look I thought, still gotta plod on  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2010)

Essex said:


> hello again m8, I got a few idea's
> 
> 1, If you move the fan to the top left of the cabnet and sucked the air through the cool tube, this would give ya more space/less flow restriction at the right side.
> 2, If you insulate the top of the cooltube and all ducting this will also drop a few oC, I done this on mine with some camping mats and got 1.5oC less! take a look at my grow in my sig if ya want to see it. (looks like u got insulated ducting though, so touch and if warm insulate more)
> ...


Hello mate  Will the fan work better from the left side at the top? ..it means it will be sucking heat from the cooltube ...& no longer blowing, is that better? I may give it a go....  How would I install the perspex? would I need to move the perspex up and down when I move the light when the ladies grow? Oh the super lumen switch doesn't change the spectrum its a 30% power increase for son-t special HPS bulbs, anyhow I will ask a few opinions from people and then most likely move the fan to the top left like you said  just gotta work out how to suspend it now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy-your taking out all of the air too quickly for your small cpu fan to give any beneficial intake. either you need to move that big self thermostatd fan so its bringing the fresh air in and get a fan to expel the stagnant air threw the cool tube and out the cab. or you need to leave the inline fan there and just buy a good intake fan to bring in lots of fresh cool air from your loft. if those ideas dont work looks like your either going to have to go back to a smaller ballast or buy a air conditioner of some sort either window or portable that can be placed in your room or loft to cool the intake air as much as possible. also they make the Lumatek digital ballasts that are dimmable which i am currently using, its a 600w ballast that can be dimmed to 400w and 360w, as well can be turned up from 600w to superlumens. according to my local hydro guy, superlumens only hirts the amount of time the bulb last, it doesnt change the spectrum but will increase heat for sure. haha shit you can even try turning the inline fan you got in there on its side so that the open end which is sucking from the side of the wall will be more open to the top of the cabinet and can possibly exhaust more air, the ducting will have a pretty good bend in it though. just some suggestions, hate seeing this stupid heat problem, almost beat me but i came out on top haha. hope this helps.


I am going to play around with my setup and update again in a few weeks have got so much to do now but I hope by my next entry I'll have a number of problems fixed, thanks for you input I am off to the hydro store to spend some big cash now ...wish me luck  - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (May 2, 2010)

If ya want to hang it use big elastic bands, I used ones from a camping shop there for tent pegs. this stoped a little vibration and noise


----------



## UKcyrus (May 2, 2010)

mate thats fat im down

pukka job 

UK


----------



## TheJointProject (May 2, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Cheers man,  I 'am trying to keep noise minimal as well cos of nosey next door neighbours also the grow cupboard is in our bedroom and the loft is bog standard except wood panel flooring, so fan in the loft isnt out of the question but I would prefer to find another way  however the way the system is setup at the moment when the cooltubes big 6" fan is sucking the air out it is also helping the CPU fan pull air in, and when attempting to open the cupboards doors there is a good vacume , I am honestly contemplating changing my giant cooltube for a smaller air-cooled hood and that should allow less of a bend on the left sides insulated ducting, if that still doesn't work then I'll replace the Prima-Klima 6" fan for a really hardcore fan .. I'll have to do some research though as to keep noise output to a minimal! and then finally if still no success then I'll temperally drop the 600 and use a 400 or 250 until next time when I go crazy and build my Ultra Cabinet from scratch, (with this one I really just wanted to get experience and knowledge under my belt..as with HPS etc Am still learning... its very different to CFLs which in all honesty I had mastered! Well as you can see there is a lot of tweeking to do but I will get there in the end, I am not too concerned about cost cos I know in the long run I can make it back  but cooling these lamps is a fucker!! anyhow.. I bought some plastic number stickers and just mounted them in the 420 order on the Mylar.. the numbers had sticky backs so I just had to present them correctly, very nice and effective look I thought, still gotta plod on  - STELTHY


Very cool man. Hang in there with the temps bro, it's gonna just take a lot of tweeking things to get it down. i'm havin similar issues in my tent right now with my 400W in my tent thats about twice the size of ur cab. got the fan on the light pullin air through and an ac in there and can't seem to keep it under 80oF. only runnin the light durring night time to help keep temps down. I used insulated ducting and it helps the temps and noise out a lot!! also adjusting the speed of your fan can also help with noise. my 2 cents. i'm sure you will figure somethin out bro. either way, it LOOKS great! haha


----------



## stelthy (May 3, 2010)

I was daydreaming earlier about the idea of like someone mentioned "starting from scratch" and building a whole new cab as big as my space will allow... and have it hide everything within it. It would be my ultimate grow cupboard the one I'd stick with for like forever... I could incorperate all the ideas Ive had for this one but with bigger space etc a lot more is possible. Its not to late to do it but I really need to go crazy measuring things up! I could still continue this thread since It will still be a 600 project...however I am still tempted to have a 250w and a 400w in there also.. so I may be as well to start a new thread.. Anyhow I am still pondering this idea as SO much work is needed but once done. . It will be the absolute best thing ever, am so tempted tell me what you think or am I just being mental - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah i suggested that Stelth and i think you should do it.


----------



## stelthy (May 3, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Yeah i suggested that Stelth and i think you should do it.


Hi dude, I've just been to B&Q and the wood is going to cost a fair bit... SO I'am going to stick with this unit for a bit and after completion play around with the positioning of the in line fan, then I may reduce the cool-tube length to allow better flow from the ducting and may add a 2nd in line fan to really vac out the heat. In the long run I will do a build from scratch but the cost is to much at the moment.. I need to do a few more grow's 1st  If after my alterations the heat is still too high then I will down grade and use the 250 or 400 for now I looked into a AC unit but it uses 800w and frankly is going to put my leccy bill through the roof.. CFL's were so easy compared to this  any how this is an experiment and I do want to get magazine (HIGH-TIMES + WEED-WORLD) quality bud plants so its persiverance... I know once its finished everything will look better and I am determined to get this working right and am going to give EINSTEIN a run for his money LOL  "I will succeed"!!! Ok I'am fired up I ve had a beer and I am on a mission now!!! this will work! watch this space, cheer me on and wish me luck I WILL DO THIS !!! ...  - STELTHY


----------



## jcdws602 (May 3, 2010)

A good way to cool your light is to pull cold air from the outside.....run your lights at night so you can take advantage of the cold air....this is how mine is setup outside--->ducting---->cool hood--->ducting----->inline fan---->ducting-----> back outside....keeps my 1000 pretty cool.......Stealthy if you use the same air from with in the cab to cool your light your cool tube won't work as intended,,,your blowing the hot air right back through the light ultimately defeating the whole purpose of a cool tube........

2nd get a second fan to pull air from your cab....hook up your filter to that fan for smell......that'll take care of smell.......and if heat still is a problem then you will have to get cold air from outside as well and pump it into your cab.........


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 3, 2010)

Awesome!! Love the setup!!


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 6, 2010)

Any updates stelthy?


----------



## chainseeker (May 6, 2010)

You got this stelth u can still build another ultimate cab but I def want to see this working with some lil ladies in there. They would just be feeling all the love and hard work u put into building there sweet little home. I mean do u have anything currently growing? since you r keeping it will u use this thread for ur grow or start a new one? U might as well keep this going since u have so many watchin already. Whatever u decide I'll be along 4 the ride.


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

Chomp! And the in-line fan was gone, but where?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

Ah here its is!  this way the fan may ware out quicker but, BUT it should reduce the temps alot better, We'll see  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

Excellent.. one of my 2 filters have arrived !! - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

I love this, its like pimp my grow box! lol


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

This is basically how the tops going to look but this will all be covered later on, I've had a tough week stressing about this setup and have decided some good things, also some expensive things .. but hey  I am getting there bit by bit  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

The light leeks aren't top priority at the moment, I will block them out but really wanna suss the temp. issue's first  top fan and filter are looking nice though  - STELTHY


----------



## cannatari (May 8, 2010)

Looking great, STELTHY. You could hang a curtain in front of your cab with how it sits in that recessed section of wall.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2010)

stelthy- that fan is going to make alot of noise sitting out there. not really stealth any more. but hopefully youll get around to covering it as you say and maybe that will help with the noise, not just the obvious sight of the fan haha. keep up the work and let us now when you get it all running and have a stable temp to report!


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- that fan is going to make alot of noise sitting out there. not really stealth any more. but hopefully youll get around to covering it as you say and maybe that will help with the noise, not just the obvious sight of the fan haha. keep up the work and let us now when you get it all running and have a stable temp to report!


Hi dude, yeah it does make some noise but I will take care of that soon  I will box in the top section with mdf, then the whole unit will be either carpeted or covered in black paint  Ive manage to drop 10 0C with the fan set up like this and thats with air being pulled in from the same room as the exhaust so when I go for it and cut a 6-7" hole in my ceiling and feed ducting through, a 2nd fan and... another odor sock I 'll expect temps to drop further. Then Ill make use of night temps  still away to go yet but am still crossing things of my list of stuff to buy so its all good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2010)

More pic's to come soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

I decided today that I should take some pride in my new 10l res. tubs. And spray them black to allow little or no light into the rooting area, because in my last grows I was using CFLs etc the light penetration never caused me any trouble with standard clear tubs, but now a 600 is in the equation light penetration will be at its max! so this is what I did..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

I like the idea of being able to see my water/nuit. level, and also that my air pump+stones are performing correctly so I've taped a strip down the middle with 'plastic/cloth tape' so after the spray and the paint is dried.. I can peel off the black tape to reveal a great clear nuit gauge  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (May 9, 2010)

Lookin good stelthy.


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

The garden BBQ seemed like a good place to spray the tubs, no big deal if the paint drips and allows better coverage and keeps the missus happy that there are no spay marks on the garden path etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

1st coat done, 2 more coats to go ... lookin' good though, just gotta leave 'em to dry now and then I can remove the strip of tape, after that's complete I'll glue in my air-stones before using a measuring jug and writing in the clear gauge a liter ruler so I can keep a better track on fluid consumption  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Lookin good stelthy.


Cheers buddy  its all good no matter how big or small the mod! it all counts towards the finished item  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Looking great, STELTHY. You could hang a curtain in front of your cab with how it sits in that recessed section of wall.


That's not a bad idea  I mean I will see how Stealth I can make it all look when I finish, but add in a curtain could be a really good addition I'll put it to the Mrs later she should be cool with that  - STELTHY


----------



## TCurtiss (May 9, 2010)

Stealthy, 

You should build a box around your fan and maybe drill some holes for air flow and cover the inside with Dynamat to reduce the noise coming from that thing

Looking better good luck


----------



## TCurtiss (May 9, 2010)

Here is a rough draft and thinking about it for a minute you can drill the holes maybe on the top side and grab a screen from a home speakers or something to filer even more by covering those holes with the screen


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Stealthy,
> 
> You should build a box around your fan and maybe drill some holes for air flow and cover the inside with Dynamat to reduce the noise coming from that thing
> 
> Looking better good luck


That's a good idea too, when I next go to B&Q I'll get some wood and put that idea into action  does this method really quieten down the fan ? cheers - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (May 9, 2010)

Dynamat is sweet I used it on all my stereo installs. 4 my next grow imma line the whole box with it.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 9, 2010)

Well the enclosure should cut down on the noise level and I would drill some good size holes, start small and work your way up I guess and test


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Here is a rough draft and thinking about it for a minute you can drill the holes maybe on the top side and grab a screen from a home speakers or something to filer even more by covering those holes with the screen


Yeah dude this is pretty much as I imagined  only I will cover the whole of the top and then just divide it up to cover sections to hide up everything I will also make hatches on the sides to allow me to access parts that need attention or changing  I will put in some plexi-glass to keep my Digi-Thermometer/clock and music player in etc, I plan to make hole in the top section by the filter and will cover with large speaker grills to allow the filter to breathe and still keep things as stealth as possible  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Dynamat is sweet I used it on all my stereo installs. 4 my next grow imma line the whole box with it.


Is dynamat similar or the same as "brown-bread" (sound deadening mat) its kinda thin, ultra sticky and is kinda rubbery? Either that or I'll use accoustic sound room foam stuff (grey triangle'd stuff) what do you think? - STELTHY


----------



## TCurtiss (May 9, 2010)

And the only other thing would be to make sure it is exhausting into another room or out a window to prevent heat build up, but it sounds like you have that covered

And add some C02 when you get a chance, go on CL and find a bottle or get one from a Fish Tank store that specializes in plants and what not, that's where I go mine and have been running the same bottle for at least a year or so. It makes a HUGE difference in plant growth especially if you run higher temps, you can double you plants size and yield


----------



## chainseeker (May 9, 2010)

Yes sound deadening mat i think all that stuff would work pretty well. The dynamat would prob be the cleanest look and I know how u r! LOL!


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 9, 2010)

That Rhino filter looks awesome Stelthy, about how much did it cost ya?


----------



## TCurtiss (May 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Is dynamat similar or the same as "brown-bread" (sound deadening mat) its kinda thin, ultra sticky and is kinda rubbery? Either that or I'll use accoustic sound room foam stuff (grey triangle'd stuff) what do you think? - STELTHY


Go on ebay there was a place that had 80 mil stuff

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180493524563&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Like this, that other foam is too fat use the dyna mat


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> And the only other thing would be to make sure it is exhausting into another room or out a window to prevent heat build up, but it sounds like you have that covered
> 
> And add some C02 when you get a chance, go on CL and find a bottle or get one from a Fish Tank store that specializes in plants and what not, that's where I go mine and have been running the same bottle for at least a year or so. It makes a HUGE difference in plant growth especially if you run higher temps, you can double you plants size and yield


Hi dude, I already have co2 in there I bought a JBL micro setup with regulater for 120 quid, but I cant turn my fans off or the room will cook from the 600s heat output, I used co2 on my last grow and your right is does make a huge difference  I'll find a way....... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Yes sound deadening mat i think all that stuff would work pretty well. The dynamat would prob be the cleanest look and I know how u r! LOL!


Lol, ok  lol Well ill look on Ebay in a min and try n order some cheers man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> That Rhino filter looks awesome Stelthy, about how much did it cost ya?


Hi dude that one was 110 Quid or around 220 Dollers I am ordering another the same, either for a spare or to run a slightly different setup in the future, but its good to know I'll have everything to hand so as to speak  - STELTHY


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Lol, ok  lol Well ill look on Ebay in a min and try n order some cheers man  - STELTHY


Hey buddy, lemme give it you straight from a person who eneded up using about 4 different forms of sound deadening. Everything they have on the market will not make a centrifigul, or even inline fan noise dissapear. Inside my fan box, i used Green Glue in between 3/4 inch thick plywood sandwiches, Mass Loaded Vinyl on the oustide of that, and then accoustic foam in all of the empty cavity, and albeit my fan is a bit quieter, its not nearly noticable for the amount of skrill i dropped into it.

My one suggestion for you would be a variac instead. Its basically a voltage regulator you can use as a fan speed controller that wont make it hum. 

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## stelthy (May 9, 2010)

Ok so the spraying's not perfect but that's ok cos I need to get some new tubs as I accidently broke the other one earlier so Ill use this one for practice, the lids however are ni on perfect so that's good, I'll do the new tubs tommoz, then I will adjust my shelf to take the bigger res. tubs and re-cover it so watch this space, its going to be a busy week!!  - STELTHY


----------



## TCurtiss (May 9, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> Hey buddy, lemme give it you straight from a person who eneded up using about 4 different forms of sound deadening. Everything they have on the market will not make a centrifigul, or even inline fan noise dissapear. Inside my fan box, i used Green Glue in between 3/4 inch thick plywood sandwiches, Mass Loaded Vinyl on the oustide of that, and then accoustic foam in all of the empty cavity, and albeit my fan is a bit quieter, its not nearly noticable for the amount of skrill i dropped into it.
> 
> My one suggestion for you would be a variac instead. Its basically a voltage regulator you can use as a fan speed controller that wont make it hum.
> 
> ...


While using the speed control is good, I have one but he is looking to keep it cool so you need as much air flow as possible


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 9, 2010)

Thanks stelthy. That's a better price than we were quoted at the hydro store. But we would still like to make our own anyone know where someone can buy charcoal matting in Canada?


----------



## Essex (May 9, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Thanks stelthy. That's a better price than we were quoted at the hydro store. But we would still like to make our own anyone know where someone can buy charcoal matting in Canada?


They use it in cooker hoods. 

lookin super sweet stelthy! my fav cab yet!


----------



## stelthy (May 10, 2010)

With a bit of luck I should be picking up some new res. tubs and some more spray paint today  and depending on my bank statement I may decide to buy either a 250 or 400 LUMATEK ballast to put into the equation decisions .....  and then I will cut my new shelf holes for my larger 10l res. tubs and finaly re-cover my grow shelf that should keep me busy for most of today.. wish me luck  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 10, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I MANAGED TO BUY TODAY.... a 400W PRE-USED LUMATEK ballast from the hydro shop a real bargain at only 120 quid  I got 2 new res. tubs to spray propperly  a new can of black super gloss spray, the postman delivered my in-ducting mini turbo in-let fan, ...no need for big in-line intake fan now  - much more stealthy  I'll add close-ups of both the new duct-fan and the new 400w ballast, I got a 6" connector pipe for the ducting to a huge 6" Odor Sock up in my loft and a 6" Jubalee clip for ease of access to my bulbs in the cool-tube behind the 2ND Odor Sock in the grow cupboard (better than silver tape, this section only)  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 10, 2010)

@ a snip.. from my hydro store an x-show model... 70 quid off same cost as a 250w, a 400 for only 120 Quid..unmissable bargain :.. I'll get the 250 sometime next week and I am all set. I am not going to bother with the 1000 cos I doubt I'll ever get to use it and I ve seen some crazy mad results with a 600! now I can alternate ballasts depending on outside temps my unit can pull in to cool the light in the cool-tube - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 10, 2010)

My newest fan actually fits inside the 6" insuluted ducting from the Odor sock in my loft to my in take on the side of my grow cupboard  the only thing really to disguise at the end of the day will be the inlet ducting, I like the idea of curtains that someone mentioned, we'll see how this goes later  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 10, 2010)

I've started to spray my new res. tubs but due to having to spray multiple coats of paint I still have more to do on them today, so I'll just add pics when they're finished...and even though I have painted the lids black I still plan on covering them with silver tape A) to increase reflectivity and B) extra protection from light reaching the root enviroment  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 11, 2010)

stelthy said:


> *PK-160-CT - 420/680m³/h *
> 
> 
> *Radial Ventilator TempControl*
> ...


dude where did you purchase this? thanks man this is an awsome fan


----------



## stelthy (May 11, 2010)

Hi Kushissweet  I bought it from my local hydro-store it came in by accident and I got it cheap.........er than rrp. I am sure you'll find one if you type in the name " Prima Klima" in google or maybe E-Bay or summink, yeah this fan is the tits! however when on full power its pretty loud! for me thats ok though cos I will be boxing in the top section of my stealth cupboard and either carpeting it or using sound deadening mat  performance wise its quality, I know the Systemair RVK or RBK ones lol, have a temp control but no stat. and they do run really quietly but for performance this one is 2nd to none at the moment  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 11, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi Kushissweet  I bought it from my local hydro-store it came in by accident and I got it cheap.........er than rrp. I am sure you'll find one if you type in the name " Prima Klima" in google or maybe E-Bay or summink, yeah this fan is the tits! however when on full power its pretty loud! for me thats ok though cos I will be boxing in the top section of my stealth cupboard and either carpeting it or using sound deadening mat  performance wise its quality, I know the Systemair RVK or RBK ones lol, have a temp control but no stat. and they do run really quietly but for performance this one is 2nd to none at the moment  - STELTHY


bummer! :/ lol i looked it up and i couldnt find anywhere to actually "buy" it. but thanks man for the quick response. sorry, i have been catching up on ur thread. i just read the whole thing and all i can say is BRAVO! nice work man. im liking the whole setup. +rep for all ur hard work and all ur success! and sorry for another question but that ducting inline fan.. how much cfm does it have do you know? and does it have a power cord attached or would i need to rig a power cord to it. thanks man ur my idol! lol


----------



## stelthy (May 11, 2010)

I am on a mission will update and answer questions soon happy reading peeps  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 11, 2010)

sorry stealth i forgot to +Rep you last night. lol i was a little tired but here you go. good luck and im looking forward to ur next posts!


----------



## stelthy (May 12, 2010)

Cheer's for the rep man! I've been busy spraying my res. tubs today 1 of them is done I covered the lid with silver-tape and filled up the tub litre by litre and marked the tub as I went with a marker pen for future reference, all thats left to do is the other tub tommoz and drill in some air holes in coresponding places, then I need to run air tubing lower into these tubs - connect up the bubble plates and glue gun in place then its time to re-mod my grow shelf to accomodate the new modded res. tubs phew!.... I will upload pics soon, although my PC died last night and my lap-top is not as easy to operate  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 16, 2010)

hey stelthy lets see them updates!!  lol i think we are all excited to see how your mods went with the cab.


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 16, 2010)

Yeah man!! I agree!! whats up man?? You too medicated to post some pics?? LOL!!


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Hi dude,s, Its been an eventfull week, and I have achieved alot however the PC I upload pics from is still fucked so I can for now only - update my text.. the res tubs are done and the shelf has been modded, Am having trouble locating a flurescent green bulb for night work I did buy an 80w green spot light .. but it ran very hot and I figured it was not suitable I will try n add pics soon... I only have to buy a 250w ballast and a 6" odor sock and some ducting and all that'll remain to do is the top Stealth cover box and I an finaly get started, oh can someone explain LSTs how to..etc?!! I may add a mesh if I know what sized holes etc.. and would the mesh be re-usable any how I will try n upload a pic in a min  any sugestions of any thing I could add that I may have overlooked or not thought of write back soon cheers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

YO  I've just got back from the grow-shop, and bought my 250w LUMATEK ballast... the last one !!  I also bought an expensive twin outlet air pump for 50 Quid .. expensive but ultra quiet running and very powerful, so lots of bubbles in those new 10L Res. tubs... I still have a few more things to buy but am getting nearer the end  Still have 6 bulbs to buy lol, and need to fix my PC or borrow my mates so I can upload my bloody pics lol once Ive added my newest pics I have lots of writing to add so thats a couple of things to look forward to, I am also going to design the top Stealth hood this week ..I'll add diagrams too  - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (May 17, 2010)

sweet m8, sounds cool


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 17, 2010)

LST is Low Stress Training. it is when you tie the plants branches down to reduce stress from topping or FIMing. in LST no cutting is involved and the plants respond a lot quicker in my opinion. within hours of tieing down a branch, the furthest growth will respond by turning back up towards the light. if you keep leading the branch down as it grows, the lower nodes will eventually grow straight up towards the lights and will try and make a nice even canopy. you can eventually tie down what ever reaches a taller height then the majority of the canopy as well. with your situation it may be a little hard to find good spots to place hooks or other things that you can attach the string or what ever you use to tie down you plant. hope this helps. if you need a pic as example i can show you my closest LST try haha. keep up the work and get us some more pics!!


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

This is 1 of the 10L res. tubs that is almost done.. A measure is to be added and some holes need to be drilled in the lid see next pic  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Using a measuring jug, I poured 1L at a time and dry a line in marker for each 1L water level, I need a new drill bit so will drill the wholes in the lid soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

These are 10L res. tubs but I will only fill then to the 9L mark to avoid drowning my seeds/ladies, and allowing good air supply. I will go on Canna's web site and enter my medium ie. HYDRO/AQUA and enter tank size as 9L as opposed to 10L and print off my new grow guide papers.. happy day! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

I bought this clip on fan that I can rig up to a speed controller, but am in two minds about using it now.. I was going to fix it blowing into my cool-tube from the open end, but am now thinking I may use an Odor Sock there instead, I mean I could prob still find a good use for it but I ll just keep it nearby until I make the right decision  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

This is my new air pump it cost 50 Quid but is the tits so... And promises to drive both my large air stones  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

This is the last ballast I need for my setup its the LUMATEK 250W all 3 ballasts :- the 250, 400, and 600 all have a super lumens switch, the super lumen switch can only be used with HPS bulbs not M. Hallide as these bulbs will explode! And you only need to boost the lumens in the last 2 to 3 weeks of flowering but at least I can still boost without temps being of any issue if summer decides to throw a super hot day my way at unexpected notice  .. all I have to do is switch ballasts to help control highn temps - STELTHY


----------



## echonc (May 17, 2010)

Dude the cab looks good, but IMO your equipment costs are huge for just this small grow cab. Not trying to bash I wish i could mimic the hard work you put into this thing. Good luck with your temp situation.


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

echonc said:


> Dude the cab looks good, but IMO your equipment costs are huge for just this small grow cab. Not trying to bash I wish i could mimic the hard work you put into this thing. Good luck with your temp situation.


Cheers man.. Yeah the cost have been high, but really n truely not cost me more than a pack of seeds  I harvest my last 2 ladies and with my profits kitted out my new cab  and once my ladies deliver.. I will be back in the doller as well as bud happy  a few more grows after that and the cost will have been forgotton and I will reap the rewards of my new awesome cab  I'll tackle the temp issue in a few weeks but have to be real careful due to having to cut a duct hole in my ceiling to pull in cold air from our loft..missions! lol  any how glad you like whats been done so far feel free to pop back and comment as things develop further - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Here are all 3 of my interchangable ballast's once all the rest of the cupboard is done I'll hide all these wires and really sort out the top so its stylish and efficient but just seeing them side by side is a good vibe for me today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

I installed a colour coordinated smoke alarm at the front in the centre at the top, piece of mind etc... if things ever went tits up! I wouldn't wanna get torched in my sleep without a fighting chance  I still may add some extra fire safety stuff later on - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Ok I am well tired now so will add some more of my pics tommoz... I hope what I've added today has been interesting  The newer pics will be here soon, peace! - STELTHY


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 17, 2010)

Lookin good man, cant wait to see it all finished and packed full of plants. I like the multiple ballasts too its pretty sick


----------



## jsgamber (May 17, 2010)

Hi Stelthy,

Had to make a stop at the dispensary today. I picked up some killer Black Diamond and sat back and enjoyed (for the most part) your entire thread. Sounds like you and me were having bad times together there for awhile and both recovering at the same time.  What the fuck was that one dude's problem? Anyways, ancient history.

I know I'm into my DIY cab for about $1k right now. Sure I could have dropped it all at once on a pre-fab unit. But you and I are in this for more than the bud. Just the act of growing is therapy. I suffer from severe depression. Does the pot help? Absolutely along with proper nutrition, exercise and sleep and the support of my family. Keeping busy and focused on something you love is healthy. It's all about maintaining balance in ones life. Some times I lose balance.

Wow did that all just spew out at once?  Whew!! Let's get back to happy times. Your cabinet is spectacular! I'm having issues keeping my cab temps down with a 250W MH and I still have 2 more 430W HPS to put each into the same sized space. I'm gonna watch what you do and maybe what I'm doing will help you come up with some new ideas as well for keeping temps down.

I'm scribed!!

peace


----------



## chainseeker (May 17, 2010)

Hey stelthy the cab's looking good! U just need a webcam now so u can check on ur babies and ur temps without opening ur cab.


----------



## stelthy (May 18, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey stelthy the cab's looking good! U just need a webcam now so u can check on ur babies and ur temps without opening ur cab.


Hi dude.. 'Yeah!' thats a cool idea.. I have a cctv unit thats not in use at the moment I may have to rig it up! good idea! cheers man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 18, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hi Stelthy,
> 
> Had to make a stop at the dispensary today. I picked up some killer Black Diamond and sat back and enjoyed (for the most part) your entire thread. Sounds like you and me were having bad times together there for awhile and both recovering at the same time.  What the fuck was that one dude's problem? Anyways, ancient history.
> 
> ...


Glad your enjoying my thread  Yeah that other dude was a right dick lol, nevermind what goes around comes around  I agree.. the satisfaction of building the cab from scratch is far more fun than just buying a pre-built one  I had mild depression but more anxiety probs, and dizzyness, so I take LORAZEPAM and Ice Hash as well as keeping an active body mind and soul - seems to be working fine, my cab keeps me real busy  Once my temps are under control I'll let you know the recipe for success  - STELTHY


----------



## nickyp (May 18, 2010)

Very nice mr stealthy, I for one enjoy your attention to detail and im sure the plants are enjoying it too


----------



## stelthy (May 18, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Lookin good man, cant wait to see it all finished and packed full of plants. I like the multiple ballasts too its pretty sick


I cant wait to see the ladies either  I can't wait to grow Alegria, its so sweet n packed full of smooth THC, ballasts are cool, and will be cooler once I set up a fan n port vent hole later on  I got a busy day ahead of me but will try n find the time to upload and add more pics today  - STELTHY


----------



## Essex (May 18, 2010)

hehe, enough kit to fill a whole room and colour coded! stealth dont get no better than this


----------



## stelthy (May 18, 2010)

Here are both my 10L res. tubs finished and awaiting their modded shelf  not long now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 18, 2010)

Today I was lucky enough to find these small low watt green bulbs, Perfect for my setup's night lighting, I only have to figure how to wire 4 light bulb sockets together and have all 4 on 1 switch.. I figure you tube or summink should help me here... it can't be that hard to do  .. anyway's a neat find .. miles better than the super hot green 80w spot light I was going to use ..4 bulbs at 15w = total 60w and better coverage  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

Ok before I add any more pic's I thought it would be a good idea to write a shopping list of the thing s I still need to buy, If you think I have left anything out or have any surgestions don't hesitate to let me know  I have decided the very last mod will be internal CCTV to keep an eye on my ladies without having to open the door as often  my shopping list is as follows :-

*250w MH bulb
*250w HPS bulb
*400w MH bulb
*400w HPS bulb
*600w MH bulb
*Briefcase with foam for storing the above bulbs
*Best timer suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
*2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
*Rox nuitrient
*5m of 6" insulated ducting
*Humidity gages
*Water sprayer
*2X 6" Odour Socks 1 short, 1 long
*3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
*Speaker Grills
*Small stereo + speakers + rainforest sound track
*2X ONA blocks
*2X attic roof fans (air circulation) - wired together
*Fire extinguisher
*Digital res. temps 2X thermometer's
*MDF + wood lengths
*Hinges
*Glue gun
*4X light sockets, cable, 13A plug, 1 gang switch
*Chopper Stopper
*Black carpet
*Emultion
*Black gloss paint
*2X large bubble discs for the 10L res. tubs

I think thats everything covered, and then its grow, grow, GROW  If there is anything else you think I should add for any particular reason please reply  Right I am off to the grow shop I wonder what I can tick off my list today  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 19, 2010)

Hey stelth. The list sounds pretty in depth. The only thing that i think could be over the top is the reptile lights. Is there any research that outlines this increase in THC with their use?


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey stelth. The list sounds pretty in depth. The only thing that i think could be over the top is the reptile lights. Is there any research that outlines this increase in THC with their use?


Hi dude, yeah man I'll try n locate it but yeah it defo works.. it shocks the plants and the girls produce THC in defence but you can only subject them to about half hours use tops in late flowering, Ill look for the info now and post it soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

UV-B RADIATION EFFECT ON PHOTOSYNTHESIS, GROWTH AND CANNABINOID PRODUCTION OF TWO Cannabis stavic CHEMOTYPES: by John Lyndon, USDA-ARS, Southern Weed Science Laboratory, P. O. Box 350, Stoneville, MS, 38776, USA: Alan H. Teramura, Department of Botany, University of Maryland, College Park, MD, 20742, USA., & C. Benjamin Coffman, USDA-ARS, Weed Science Laboratory, AEQ, I, Beltsville, MD, 20705, USA: Received August 29, 1986, accepted February 24, 1987: page 201 Although the mechanism is unknown, a relationship exists between cannabinoid content and the attitude altitude at which C. sativa is grown. Mobark et al., (197 suggested that the high-altitude environment was responsible for an increased population of propyl cannabinoids in plants grown in 1300m. The average total cannabinoid content of wild, mature (flowering) Indian C. sativa from elevations between 250m and 1000m was 2.43% (by dry weight); between 1000 m and 2000m was 3.01%; and above 2000m Was 1.39% (Turner et al., 1979). The cannabinoid content in four out of five of these mature Indian C. sativa variants decreased when grown at sea level in Mississippi, USA. One likely factor which may be of significance to cannabinoid production in both high-altitude and tropical environments is ultraviolet radiation. page 202 Pate (1983) reported that C. sativa populations originating from high UV-B environment contained little or no cannabidiol (CBD) but high levels of delta 9 - tetrahydrocannabinol (delta 9 - THC), while the opposite was true for population from low UV-B environments, and proposed that the two distinct C. sativa chemotypes (drug and fiber) evolved as a result of selective pressures brought about by UV-B radiation. Fairbairn and Liebmann (1974) reported that the delta 9 - THC content of leaf tissue from UV irradiated greenhouse-grown drug-type C. sativa was 23% greater than non- irradiated greenhouse-grown plants. However, neither the spectral distribution nor the daily dose of UV radiation . The objectives of this study were to test (a) The physiological and morphological insensitivity of both the drug and fiber types of C. sativa to UV-B radiation; and (b) to correlate this insensitivity with a change in production of delta 9 - THC or CBD in drug and fiber type plants, respectively. Material and Methods Page 203 Results....Only the delta 9 THC content in leaf and floral tissues of drug type plants increased significantly with UV-B radiation. page 204 Discussion page 205 The results presented here indicate that both types of vegetative C. sativa are physiologically and morphologically insensitive to UV-B radiation. The increased level of delta 9 - THC found in leaf tissues upon UV-B irritation may account for this insensitivity on the drug type plants. However, fiber-type plants showed no comparable change in the level of CBD which has similar UV-B absorption characteristics). Thus, the contribution of cannabinoids to the UV-B insensitivity in vegetative C. sativa is equivocal. Perhaps the background levels of CBD present in the fiber-type tissues were sufficient to protect the plant from UV-B radiation. Alternatively, other UV-B absorbing compounds such as flavonoids may account for this UV-B insensitivity. Flavonoids are the principle pigments associated with UV radiation greening in plants . Barrett et al (1985) reported the concentration of Cannflavin A (a flavonoid from C. sative) was similar in drug and fiber type leaf tissue, whereas Gellert et al (1974) reported relatively more flavonoids in drug than fiber type plants. Whether the quality and quantity of flavonoids in leaf tissues of the chemotypes in this study were sufficient to account for observed UV-B insensitivity was not determined. It should be pointed out, however that one should be cautions when extrapolating from greenhouse to field conditions in UV-B studies. In addition, when considering the distribution of C. sativa, one cannot overlook the fact that it is one of the oldest cultivated plants known to man. Thus, its present distribution may possibly be an artifact of man's cultural practices. In conclusion, the delta 9 THC content in leaf and floral tissues of greenhouse grown drug-type C. sativa increased linearly with UV-B dose. Other cannabinoids in drug and fiber-type plants were unaffected by UV-B radiation. Both drug and fiber chemotypes were physiologically and morphologically tolerant to UV-B radiation.  - STELTHY


----------



## iceman77776 (May 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Here is an up-close pic of the in-line fan's thermostat - STELTHY


wait so lemme get this straight, this thermostat thing will stop the inline fan from sucking too much air out of the room if it reaches under 26, and fans speed decreases until its 26 again? or whatever u set it at?
if so thats fucking nice. i was planning on a getting a 1000W cooltube with 350 cfm inline. maybe il get one of these.
do you think that the inline fan and an oscillating fan is enough to keep a 6x4x6 room at my desired temps


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

Well I din't get anything from the grow shop today .. but I did manage to buy a padded briefcase to put my MH/HPS bulbs in  only £14.99 from B&Q however I plan to mod even this so I have slots and added foam in there for seperate storage of bulbs and added protection! So I can tick that off my list.. I'll add picks as and when I acquire the foam  My list is now as follows :-

*250w MH bulb
*250w HPS bulb
*400w MH bulb
*400w HPS bulb
*600w MH bulb
*Best timer suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
*2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
*Rox nuitrient
*5m of 6" insulated ducting
*Humidity gages
*Water sprayer
*2X 6" Odour Socks 1 short, 1 long
*3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
*Speaker Grills
*Small stereo + speakers + rainforest sound track
*2X ONA blocks
*2X attic roof fans (air circulation) - wired together
*Fire extinguisher
*Digital res. temps 2X thermometer's
*MDF + wood lengths
*Hinges
*Glue gun
*4X light sockets, cable, 13A plug, 1 gang switch
*Chopper Stopper
*Black carpet
*Emultion
*Black gloss paint
*2X large bubble discs for the 10L res. tubs 

I want to get most of this stuff pretty quickly so hopefully it will take no more than a couple of weeks  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

iceman77776 said:


> wait so lemme get this straight, this thermostat thing will stop the inline fan from sucking too much air out of the room if it reaches under 26, and fans speed decreases until its 26 again? or whatever u set it at?
> if so thats fucking nice. i was planning on a getting a 1000W cooltube with 350 cfm inline. maybe il get one of these.
> do you think that the inline fan and an oscillating fan is enough to keep a 6x4x6 room at my desired temps


Hi dude.. Yeah the built in thermostat slows than fan down when the heat drops beyond your preferred temp setting ie 26oC. Then when temps excel past 26oC the fan turbo's up and cools the room back to 26oC and runs idle to maintain 26oC at a medium speed! I temps drop into the low 20's (doubtful lol) but I also have an analog thermostat with 2X 120w bar heaters on to bring the heat back up to 26oC then they cut off  all good dude  you may need one of these or a higher CFM moving fan if you plan to run a 1000w in cool tube. I am having trouble cooling a 600w HPS cooltube with this and need to draw in cool air from my loft to help clear the excess heat - STELTHY


----------



## PDN247 (May 19, 2010)

"*Small stereo + speakers + rainforest sound track" whats the deal?? you get a yield increase with this or is it more for you personally?? heard of talking to your plants... never heard of this . good shit tho, im subed


----------



## tom__420 (May 19, 2010)

Lol that is just for show because you will not see any noticeable difference when using it or not


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

PDN247 said:


> "*Small stereo + speakers + rainforest sound track" whats the deal?? you get a yield increase with this or is it more for you personally?? heard of talking to your plants... never heard of this . good shit tho, im subed


Hi PDN247 I've heard people say that classical music etc helps growth..I don't really believe it lol, but I thought by adding a natural kinda sound to the enviroment gardening would seem more real and a bit special compared to my mates setup's  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (May 19, 2010)

Ur setup is plenty special ! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Lol that is just for show because you will not see any noticeable difference when using it or not


Yeah its just for show lol, but should be a nice touch. I imagine night gardening under green lighting whilst listening to trippy sounds high as balls lol, should be pretty cool  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Ur setup is plenty special ! Can't wait to see the final product!


Cheers mate, I am set in a good mood for the afternoon now! so am gonna go for some beer's down the sea front  & I hope to show everyone the final product asap - STELTHY


----------



## jcdws602 (May 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Cheers mate, I am set in a good mood for the afternoon now! so am gonna go for *some beer's down the sea front*  & I hope to show everyone the final product asap - STELTHY


Ahhh sounds like heaven...........


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Yeah its just for show lol, but should be a nice touch. I imagine night gardening under green lighting whilst listening to trippy sounds high as balls lol, should be pretty cool  - STELTHY


HAHAHAHAHA!! That is hilarious


----------



## nickyp (May 19, 2010)

The hole music/increased growth thing is whack, mythbusters did it and noticed NO difference.


----------



## chainseeker (May 19, 2010)

Yeah but I still do it.


----------



## stelthy (May 20, 2010)

This is the padded aluminium briefcase I got for £14,99 from B&Q to keep 5 of the 6 HID lamps in whilst their not in use to keep them safe I'll mod the inside this week  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 20, 2010)

Stelth looks like a good case. I like the label. Just in case you werent aware it was an aluminium case.


----------



## GBW (May 20, 2010)

ur gonna cry with the heat.....of ur 600 watt...geez :S i only have 185 watt...around that and it keep the closet all warm with carton door and poor isolated house


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 20, 2010)

GBW said:


> ur gonna cry with the heat.....of ur 600 watt...geez :S i only have 185 watt...around that and it keep the closet all warm with carton door and poor isolated house


Dont underestimate the stelth.


----------



## stelthy (May 20, 2010)

GBW said:


> ur gonna cry with the heat.....of ur 600 watt...geez :S i only have 185 watt...around that and it keep the closet all warm with carton door and poor isolated house


Lol, yeah its pretty warm still at the moment, but I will get that sorted in the next few weeks! no real rush so I can take my time making sure I do everything propperly  but I do have a wicked cooltube and mental fan so with a bit of tweeking here and there there's no reason why its not going to be possible to lower the ambiant grow room temps to around 26oC  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 20, 2010)

hey stealth hows the cab lookin after all the mods you did? nice briefcase! i have one like it but its black and its for a paintball gun but still works the same lol.


----------



## stelthy (May 20, 2010)

I've been caught up in a bit of a conundrum, on how to wire my lighting rig for my green bulb night light setup so I started a thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/332556-help-electrical-how-do-i.html and now pretty much know what I am doing and went out and bought all the stuff to do this for the next step in my grow cupboard  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 20, 2010)

This is the stuff ... more pics to follow soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 20, 2010)

KushisSweet said:


> hey stealth hows the cab lookin after all the mods you did? nice briefcase! i have one like it but its black and its for a paintball gun but still works the same lol.


Hi dude, yeah the cabs coming on fine  I still need to upload some pics of the modded shelf with the new 10L tubs in it so I'll do that soon as well  I thought the padded briefcase would be perfect for housing my HID bulbs in! I am off for a mates stag do this weekend... And we're doing paintball.. its well good I've only done it once before but its well good fun  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (May 20, 2010)

Hey stealthy I left u a message about ur wires also I see that tape I def would use wire nuts or some dolphin connectors or something along those line. Tape bad Wire connectors good. Trust me I wire things all day at work. To do it right all wires should run into an electrical box and the wires connected inside the box. I know how u like to do things correctly. Your power is not something u want pulling apart. If u don't want to connect ur wires in a box than use the connectors that the wire goes in each end and u crimp the connector to hold the wire in place. Again no tape. If u do wire in a box then u can use wire nuts. Sorry if I'm wearing u out with the tape thing but I see it all day at work when peeps use tape things tend not to last very long. Thats when I get called out to fix it. Anyway looking 4ward to the new pics!


----------



## stelthy (May 21, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey stealthy I left u a message about ur wires also I see that tape I def would use wire nuts or some dolphin connectors or something along those line. Tape bad Wire connectors good. Trust me I wire things all day at work. To do it right all wires should run into an electrical box and the wires connected inside the box. I know how u like to do things correctly. Your power is not something u want pulling apart. If u don't want to connect ur wires in a box than use the connectors that the wire goes in each end and u crimp the connector to hold the wire in place. Again no tape. If u do wire in a box then u can use wire nuts. Sorry if I'm wearing u out with the tape thing but I see it all day at work when peeps use tape things tend not to last very long. Thats when I get called out to fix it. Anyway looking 4ward to the new pics!


Lol ok I thought I knew what I was doing but now I am confused again... In the US people only wire things with 2-core? but here in the UK am I correct in saying I should be using 3-core throughout ? I'll take some pics of the inside (connections) etc of the switch and the bulb holders etc.. As I really want to get this step done today please reply with help, pics and or diagrams for UK wiring of myy stuff in the above pics HELP = GOOD REP! cheers - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 24, 2010)

Stelthy whats doing man? Any updates....


----------



## stelthy (May 25, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Stelthy whats doing man? Any updates....


Hi dude I have a few up-dates although its been a very busy week for me, decorating etc etc... I hope to have some tim e to myself either later today or tommoz so I shall up date my thread then  it is taking a while granted.. Oh ps I ve bidded on cctv for my cupboard so I dont have to open the doors to check on my ladies progress  hope your grows going well - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 25, 2010)

Wow your gonna have a live feed straight from the cupboard?? That is getting high tec!! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## jsgamber (May 26, 2010)

Hey stelthy! Rather than cctv, why not install a Green CFL? That way you can open the cab, in the dark and look in on your girls. Plants don't see green so it's still dark to them.

peace


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey stelthy! Rather than cctv, why not install a Green CFL? That way you can open the cab, in the dark and look in on your girls. Plants don't see green so it's still dark to them.
> 
> peace


Hi dude, I'am planning on installing 4 green 15w bulbs+holders 2 either side of my cab but ultimatley want CCTV so I dont have to open the doors as often to see if alls ok, My Wife is pregnant and has a hyper sensitive nose so bud smells are not cool for her... anyway that's why I've opted for CCTV as well... then I can look at the ladies when she goes out and whilst she's home.. shes grow happy and so am I  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

.... Oh and it'll look cool too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

Ok so... I stupidly cut the holes to big in my shelf for the new pots!.. and now I have to make a new one, this week has pissed me off alot! but I have a few things to post cos slowly I am still making progress... the cupboard looks bare as fuck at the moment but, this will all change shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

There is so much stuff including the contents of my grow cupboard in my bedroom for storage at the moment! kinda feels like I live in the hydro shop lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

I decided to do a small mod in my week of frustration, I want to loose the old tiny intake drain pipe and replace it with a real intake  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

LOL No! ....its not a gloryhole lol  this is the new 6" hole I have cut with my jig-saw cutter for my new 90 degree elbow to sit in - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

This is the new elbow it was 2nd hand from the growshop but still cost me 9 quid, but whatever lol,  .. at least this will help with the bringing in of that cool fresh air  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

I wedged it into place.. luckily for me it was a nice tight fit  since the other holes I've been cutting out this week have gone tits up! its a good thing this has worked out for me today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

Mould resistant kitchen and bathroom sealant is perfect for filling any tiny gaps, that smell could excape from, n lets face it no one like's mould expecialy in the grow room! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

A quick smidgen of the sealant (and a wipe after) and its looking good - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

This is a view of it installed from the outside.. I will of course be adding 6" insulated ducting from this elbow up through a hole in my ceiling into my loft but not for a few weeks yet since we have a housing inspector coming to visit soon, and 6" ducting through my bedroom ceiling would be unexplainable lol, but don't worry as soon as the inspector has gone and we're all good, then I will finish the rest of this air intake install! and document it in this thread  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

Its lucky looking at it I only just had enough clearence to fit this on the side  I may at a later date decide to add one of these "elbows" onto the cool-tube to increase air flow in that internal section too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

Looks nice and clean from the inside, I had to move the left bar heater to get it in position correctly, however that will be re installed soon, and I chose to run some sealant around the pipe on the inside, and staple gun the Mylar close to its opening to avoid future tearing problems  I plan to put some stocking/mesh over this at the bottom in the grow cupboard because up in the loft I will have and inline fan and an odor sock to suck cold loft air in and keep dust + bugs etc out, Right now its back on with the shelf Ill add pics of that later today or tomoz depending if my drill handles the abuse I am about to give it lol (motor not powerful enough for hole saw cutting etc) lol oh well...I'll try it n see what happens  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

Ok so the bar heaters back in place .. job done ...for now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

I just bought this Phillips 250w MH, another bulb collected  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

*250w HPS bulb
*400w MH bulb
*400w HPS bulb
*600w MH bulb
*Best timer suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
*2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
*Rox nuitrient
*5m of 6" insulated ducting
*Water sprayer
*2X 6" Odour Socks 1 short, 1 long
*3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
*Speaker Grills
*Small stereo + speakers + rainforest sound track
*2X ONA blocks
*2X attic roof fans (air circulation) - wired together
*Fire extinguisher
*Digital res. temps 2X thermometer's
*MDF + wood lengths
*Hinges
*Chopper Stopper
*Black carpet
*Emultion
*Black gloss paint
*6" 90 degree elbow X2
*6" uninsulated ducting (for advanced cooltube air flow)

Ok this is what Ive got left on my shopping list, I added 2 more items at the bottom after a brainstorm hit me  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

My new thermo-hygrometers came in the post today I opted for white ones since they look kinda new age to me and should look pretty cool once I've installed them later on down the line  STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2010)

I also got my 2 res. digital nuitrient thermometers today, but I'll add pics of those after I have finished my shelf and installed them, I also picked up 2 large bubble discs and a glue-gun, so today was quite productive! just chillin now with a cold beer, 10 bag of G-13 and a pepperoni pizza mmmmm...... happy day  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 27, 2010)

hey dude why are you getting so much light bulbs? do they make the plant stronger?


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2010)

KushisSweet said:


> hey dude why are you getting so much light bulbs? do they make the plant stronger?



Hi dude, I am getting a 250w MH and HPS cos I have a ballast for this, a 400w MH and HPS cos I have a ballast for this and I am getting a 600w MH and HPS cos I have a ballast for this too  My plan is to have all 3 ballasts on a switch so when the outside weather is to hot for cooling my lights cooltube, I can switch ballasts to have greater control over my grow room temps so as not to burn the leaves etc etc... so for example if its freezing cold outside I can run the 600w setup and the outside air I am bringing in will be cold enough to keep my 600's nice and cool, If the outside temp is mild I can still grow but switch to the 400 to maintain cool temps in the growroom and if its well hot out I'll run the min. .. the 250w setup to keep the room temps cool. I do have a self thermostated fan but want to avoid using it on full power since it REALLY gets pretty noisey on full power, And if temps still get too high I am planning on having cords hanging down to hold 3X 125w CFL's and THAT will be the bare minimum, giving me a kinda god like control over temps! since air conditioning is to expensive to run and install and so is a water cooled light setup, (looked into both, very pricey)!!! I think with multiple lights its a more realistic growth pattern for my ladies since in the wild one day varies to another as far as light, heat, and wind signatures are concerned, So I am well on my way to the 'Ultimate-Growcab'  hope this answers your question  - STELTHY


----------



## KushisSweet (May 28, 2010)

ahh i see thats a good idea for summer dude. good thinking. i just thought it had something to do with the growth but it could possible like you said above be more "wild/natural". well good luck either way.. ill be watching!


----------



## chainseeker (May 28, 2010)

Ok stelthy I just saw a security camera with are u ready for this? NIGHT VISION. Not expensive at all either. A must with all you've put into it. Think about how sweet that would be.


----------



## Arrid (May 28, 2010)

I've enjoyed looking through what I've seen so far in this thread. 

It's great to see someone truly enjoying not only the grow but the setup too, It's also nice when a grower puts a lot of time and effort into their product.

I especially like the three pc fans that will blow air up through your plants, clearly someone knows about convection. 

Just a quick question though...Have you considered using the out take fan on it's own (seeing as it could completely control the temps of your chamber) and having a separate fan/ducting for the cool tube as they are originally intended? 

In theory you could even use a small bathroom extractor fan for the cool tube. (although this is not ideal it'd do the trick) 

Apart from _that_, Happy growing!


----------



## stelthy (May 29, 2010)

Arrid said:


> I've enjoyed looking through what I've seen so far in this thread.
> 
> It's great to see someone truly enjoying not only the grow but the setup too, It's also nice when a grower puts a lot of time and effort into their product.
> 
> ...



Hi dude glad you've enjoyed what you've seen so far  , I really like designing stuff and even when I think I've thought of everything and taken everything into account, BAM! something else comes to my mind and I find myself making alterations  but thats ok  I am glad you liked my 3 upward facing CPU fans, I had never seen it done before and one night whilst drinking some beer and having a 'tidy smoke' it occured to me that this was a really good idea and I should defo. do it, it gives O2 to the plants as well as reduced ammounts of CO2 and lifts the heat up and towards the cool-tubes in take ready for its exit of heat and fumes! good call eh ! I have been thinking of maybe running a 2nd fan too, I am still umm-ing and err-ing over it at the moment... I want to find out how good the cool air from my loft will counteract the heat .. and if then its still to warm a 2nd fan will defo. be added  Oh I won the CCTV on E-Bay I'll add pic's soon, its well basic and in black and white BUT it does have infra red LEDs to allow monitoring at night or in low light conditions.. which is great news and a bargain at only 40 Quid  Ill crack on now cos still got some pics to upload.. some more work on my cab and then later tonight a 'NERVANA', (NIRVANA - Tribute band) to go n see lol, so lots of stuff to do.. anyways keep watchin mate so SO much more still to come, Peace - STELTHY

PS/ cheers for the REP. man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 29, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Ok stelthy I just saw a security camera with are u ready for this? NIGHT VISION. Not expensive at all either. A must with all you've put into it. Think about how sweet that would be.



Hi dude, this CCTV I just won does have boarder-line night vision    so thats all good I 'll post pics in a min, My cupboards startin' to 'BLING' up lol... I hate that word .."BLING" I say it looks "PIMPIN'" thats better lol, anyway! Sweet it is my friend Pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 29, 2010)

Here's the CCTV as it arrived a few hours ago... minus the parcel wrapping (obviously lol) I already have the exact same one monitoring my house so I know the quality is indeed what I am looking for, the monitor never gets hot! I am planning on mounting it behind 'tinted perspex' in the upper section of the cupboard (on top) and the mounting a semi breathable MDF box over the top, Ill then add 'Chopper-stopper vinyl' and the either carpet or colour code, I am going to try and locate a good stereo for it now on E-Bay  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 29, 2010)

Here's some other new stuff I have bought to further mod my setup  At the bottom is my new shelf, then I bought another 6" 90 degree elbow to attach to my cool-tube after I have turned the tube around so the bulb is closest to the ducting, I'll lose the insulated ducting and replace with un-insulated the heat should be less of a problem this way cos the ducting will be run more or less completly straight (vertical) the only ducting bend is about 10"s worth at the top connecting to the thermo-in-line fan, I also decided to lose the bunjee's and use chrome chain, mainly because the chain will allow the tube to be lifted higher and the silver lol blends in lol, Na seriously the main reason is the bungee's are 2-3" in size and chain is chain so the cool-tube is capable of being mounted higher  the key-fobs are to connect the cool-tube to the chain..and the connector is to join the elbow to the cooltube, before adding silver-tape etc. The black stuff at the back is 2m's of Black n White light proof pvc that I'll be using for my new curtain beneath my grow-shelf - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

I've been working hard at my grow shelf! all the holes have been cut out and I have covered it in Mylar, next I have to install the fans in it and add some pvc trunking and some more 420 numbers then all I gotta do is connect the fan/s to the mains and put in the new res. tubs, I should add some pics later today if all goes well  I also want to add the elbow to the cool-tube and connect up the new ducting - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 31, 2010)

Looks awesome dude!!

I cant wait to see the final product!! Check out how we are doing so far man...I would love your suggestions!


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

I saved myself some time by tracing the fan port holes from my old shelf, then drew around the top of my new res.tubs, then marked a half cm in so when I cut out the dottet line the lip of the tubs will hold the weight of the tub and suspend it in place  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

I borrowed my Dads drill with out him knowing lol, since my last drill caught on fire when I was drilling a hole with the hole saw attachment lol, my jigsaw cutter also came in handy - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

Once the shelf is complete... like last time Ill try n remove the creases as best as possible, fuckin' creases lol! not looking to bad side by side  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

I removed all the fans from my old shelf (left one) and began to install them on my new shelf (right)  I'll wire em' tommoz due to bank holiday today and I need some more cable  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

Not finished yet.. but will carry on and finish it in the morning ah man I need some sleep .. feel fucked lol  - STELTHY


----------



## PDN247 (May 31, 2010)

you are just so damn creative


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2010)

PDN247 said:


> you are just so damn creative


Lol, I just enjoy getting good results  I just woke up and have an hour or so before the hydro store opens, I need to buy a few bits n pieces today, after I get the shelf finished, I want to sort out the cool-tube etc... I mean I have turned it around so the bulb is closest to the ducting now, but need to attach an elbow (for A+ air flow), and the new 6" un-insulated ducting.. not too sure what I'll tackle next but I am sure it'll come to me soon, prob the air pump etc... I bought new proffesh. airline tubing so that'll help with better air flow,Hows your grow coming along? I still have so much left to do on mine but at least its an interesting way to spend my spare time  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 1, 2010)

Man!!

This Cabinet is gonna ROCK!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey stelthy lookin good bro. How can we get this stealth cab group going. I bet there's a shit ton of people that want their own meds without using shady dealers. Like me 6 month's ago I had no idea this was even possible. Peace!
Chain


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree Completely!!

The entire reason we are doing this project is too keep our money away from organised crime and supply us with quality meds! I don't want my mom trying to buy bags from some scum bag!!
I think we should find out how to request our own Group!!
Let me know what I can do....


----------



## PDN247 (Jun 2, 2010)

can't forget to support our local drug dealers


----------



## Jakenbake (Jun 2, 2010)

Your cabinet is looking amazing Stelthy! Definitely sparks some inspiration in me for my next grow. I've been toying with the idea of building my own grow box and after seeing this thread I think the decision has been made. It gives you so much more control over your environment and gives you ability to more or less mount whatever you want, wherever you want it. This is probably the best cabinet I've seen so keep up the great work and you've just gained yet another subscriber and some more rep  

P.S. The CCTV is ridiculously awesome! Maybe a touch on the excessive side, but hey, why the f*ck not?! Right?! I love it!


----------



## Arrid (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## jsgamber (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Stelthy! I love coming in and looking at your cab. I keep meaning to give you a trick for your Mylar. I was hanging my 2nd and 3rd chambers and remembered to take a pic of what I use. No staples, nails or anything sharp. You can lift and retack it down and when it's where you want, use a damp sponge to smooth everything out from the center out...just like wallpaper but WAY easier. If you want it out, just lift a corner and pull it out and it's gone, no pulling staples or nails.

I'm not nearly as anal as you when it comes to wrinkles in my Mylar but I do know you can't come closer to perfection than this.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah thats cool buddy  I will make a note of this stuff.. I'am done for now but this will defo. help in the future  so well appreciated  and REP. for a good suggestion  I can defo see how it will come in handy  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

Anything new stelthy ? Finish pics ?


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 10, 2010)

I KNow!! Chain I am very anxious as well to see the finished product!! LOL


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 10, 2010)

Very cool. I'm 'scribed. I like a separate air system for the Cool Tube myself. No scent to deal with. I love the 420 in the shelf. Great touch. I like adding little things like that too.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi peeps I've been meaning to update for sometime my only prob. is we've had decoraters come in to tidy up the inside of our house and I've had to hide everything away, and its slowed my progress some what. I have however decided to do away with the 4X 15w night lights cos I went to Mackro's (large cash n carry) and bought a 5ft green flurescent bulb....Much better!  I plan to mount this in the centre of the room next to my vertical climbing tape measure  .... Its easier to install takes up less room and is easier to wire plus looks a tad more profesh!  I also bought my 3 CFL Hanger's so in times of extreme temps I can downgrade to 3X 125w CFL's truely making my cab 'A la Ultimate'  minus a 1000w ballast which in my setup frankly would never get used lol I ve glue gunned in my bubble disc's in my custom rez. tub's  and hooked up my air pump.. I also have my rez. thermometer (digital) to install, a tad trick! but I'll get around to it  I hope to add some more pics soon, and some more 'finished looking' pics early next week, I still have a housing person due to check out the maintenance of our house so until they have been and gone I will not be able to rig up the ducting into the loft, but watch this space more updates to come soon! glad y'all are liking my progress, will update again soon, watch this space - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 13, 2010)

WOOT!!! Bring on the pics!! Great job man!! Sounds like your making progress!!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahh dude! finally the decorators have finished  its all about my project now!!! It feels like ages since I had 'hands-on' modding with my cab.. nevermind all systems go  I've find a new beer to get me through tough times.. SINGHA its a Thai lager beer from Bangkok, lol 'BANGKOK' that word makes me laugh everytime lol, anyway...I could really do with a THC packed fatty! Right gotta focus lol, I'll start updating everything as of tommoz new pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 14, 2010)

WOOT!!!! I am excited!!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok just woke up, today's the day I am going to upload pics and do some more work on my cab.  the wait is soon to be over I am exited to finally have some time spare to get on with my project.. - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 17, 2010)

So... What happened bro?? Heh did you have a few too many wobbly pops? I am still very curious to see your modifications!!! LOL Good times!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol, sorry dude's I had to go out with the wife etc etc.... She' s off out in a min so the updates I should have added yesterday I shall do today  I did have a fair few pints of Stella last night and a toke on my mates dooby so I was in no frame to get on with anything productive  lol, but todays a new day and despite the tremors of a hangover I am psyched about getting stuff done today  I am looking forward to updating as much as you guy's are waiting to see/read my new additions. Bare with me and you'll see some more updates at some point today - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok UPDATES!!!!!! -  Since I last documented my cupboard I decided to wire the fans together on the underside of the grow shelf, and tidy up the edges of the Mylar - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

This is a pic of the numbers I bought, still in their packets available in '0' to '9' obviousley I chose the '4' the '2' and the '0'  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

And here the numbers are .. in place  shelf is pretty complete for now - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Since I changed the tube around so the bulb is now closest, I need to add a new 90 degree elbow, for maximum airflow  this end needs cleaning up and the hood (reflector) needs to be loosened for the elbow to fit snuggly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

I needed to cut the connecter tube in order to accomodate the power cable that sticks out the cool tube - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Although the cut was good for accomodating the power cable I failed to notice the screws on eitherside that hold in the lamp fitting so I had to further mod the connection to allow for this .... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is the modded connector all ready for the attachment  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorted.... now to connect the elbow to the vent at the top and move the light hanger's to line up the 2 6" holes so the ducting flows straight  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Enter the ducting, I chose uninsulated so the ducting would consitina? better when higher'd or lowered - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the lamp and the elbow lined up at its highest point, this also allowed me to allign the hanging hooks in the right place to promote the right hanging stance - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 19, 2010)

nickyp said:


> The hole music/increased growth thing is whack, mythbusters did it and noticed NO difference.


 I dont know if you actually watched that mythbusters, but theyt clearly proved it worked better than expected and the music the plants responded to the best was death metal. They suspected it had something to do with that type of musics heavy and constant bass. They also used voice recordings to see if talking to the plants helped at all, and it did, just not as much as the music.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

In order to secure the ducting around the top-hat vent I had to use a clip, because the space around the 6" hole at the top was to small to get my hands around and tape so this was a god send  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

More pic's coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Excuse the mess lol, this is the ducting running more or less straight..a little tweeking of the hanging hooks and we're in business  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

I replaced the bunjee hangers for chain so I can higher the tube to ni on ceiling level of the cab - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

I added these bubble discs to the air line's, perfect for a lot of fizz in my Rez. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

I then glue gunned the discs in place at the bottom of the rez. tubs/ in each tub  so the bubble line stays central and less likely to get entangled in the root mass  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought 5 CFL hangers to make my lighting array complete.... more detail on that to come soon  .. I gotta go out now but still have a good 12 or so pics and text to add so bare with me more updates coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I dunno what that random post was about by integra21 ??? but hey I'll try n get rid of that asap! - STELTHY


 Not A problem, I removed it. I was just clarify that the quote from above(part of your thread)was incorrect and then asked if you had an idea on when you were putting plants in your cab, seemed pretty self explainatory. And then made a comment on how out grow rooms are similar(using big lights in small places)and posted a couple of pics for refrence, but but you just put out vibes like it was some unrelated garbage and then said you were going to do something about it(yeah right)even though everything in the post was relavant to your thread, UNSUBSCRIBED!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not A problem, I removed it. I was just clarify that the quote from above(part of your thread)was incorrect and then asked if you had an idea on when you were putting plants in your cab, seemed pretty self explainatory. And then made a comment on how out grow rooms are similar(using big lights in small places)and posted a couple of pics for refrence, but but you just put out vibes like it was some unrelated garbage and then said you were going to do something about it(yeah right)even though everything in the post was relavant to your thread, UNSUBSCRIBED!


Sorry dude, misunderstood .. I was pretty blunted earlier, no offence... don;t take offence I hope you re=subscribe I'll look at your thread in a min.. peace - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 20, 2010)

Man, I was trashed last night had a BBQ at a mates house in the rain, we had a BBQ under some trees in the dark, and were drinking tons of Stella then we moved on Jamaican Rum and then shots of Ever-Clear and a Blunt! It was pretty trippy, I could barely even see my screen last night, oppologies to integra21 'Big Misunderstanding' and thanks for the Rep dude... I got a banging hang over today (Father's-day) My Wife and daughter got me a new pair of ETNIES skate shoes  well happy with those Black suede and White laces  now gotta raid the fundz to get my ol' boy summink.. prob a card and some Sherry or summink to that effect?!! - todays going to be a hectic day so I'll add 1 or 2 updates and do the rest tommoz. Please enjoy, all feedback welcome and once again oppologies to INTEGRA21... please re-add your comments and pics, Cheers! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 20, 2010)

My latest addition to my vast supply of nuit's. A real bargain.. it should retail at approx £100 per L. and I won a 1L bottle unopened on E-BAY for just 60 QUID  I think my nuits collection is complete now, all I'll have to add is top up's as and when I need them  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 20, 2010)

This is my new green lamp for night gardening I am still to propperly install it but you get the idea  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 20, 2010)

The green lamp is more or less installed! and I am 1 CFL hanger short so I will add this Monday and hang them up as required  - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 20, 2010)

OK. We'll start with a couple of questions. How many green lights are you putting in there? That big tube and the 4 small ones? If so, is there a reason for so many? Cab is coming along awesome, looks like your getting near the end, any eta set for gettings some girls in there. I am currently doing a scrog using 2 600w lights in a grow area that is 3.5feet tall x 8 feet wide x 3 feet deep. Last run was my first run with this new setup and I ended up harvesting 2lbs of herb and 3oz of hash. Have you considered setting up a scrog? I think it would be key in keeping your the height of your plants under control. And provided you veg long enough and keep your girls fairly healthy, I think you could hit a pound easily. Heres a link to my grow..
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/221186-balls-out-first-grow-whie.html
And if you havent been here yet, this is the link to the 600w club, lots of nice and helpful guys and some really nice grows
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html
And just so you know what Im working with, here's a shot of my last grow...


----------



## stelthy (Jun 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> OK. We'll start with a couple of questions. How many green lights are you putting in there? That big tube and the 4 small ones? If so, is there a reason for so many? Cab is coming along awesome, looks like your getting near the end, any eta set for gettings some girls in there. I am currently doing a scrog using 2 600w lights in a grow area that is 3.5feet tall x 8 feet wide x 3 feet deep. Last run was my first run with this new setup and I ended up harvesting 2lbs of herb and 3oz of hash. Have you considered setting up a scrog? I think it would be key in keeping your the height of your plants under control. And provided you veg long enough and keep your girls fairly healthy, I think you could hit a pound easily. Heres a link to my grow..
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/221186-balls-out-first-grow-whie.html
> And if you havent been here yet, this is the link to the 600w club, lots of nice and helpful guys and some really nice grows
> 
> ...


Hi dude, cheers for re-posting  I am only going to use the big green tube this time around, I figured it'd look tidier and its well easier to install, and provides a much brighter coverage of light  I'll keep hold of the other 4 lamp holders etc... as they may come in useful in the future  Yeah the cabs really starting to come along I unboxed the CCTV for it today I'll install that soon. I have some housing inspector peep's coming over in a week or 2, after that I shall cut the hole in my bedroom ceiling and install the ducting, fan and odor sock in my loft and then add my seeds to the pots ....so I estimate 1 month and I'll have 2 baby girls in there  I ve never done a scrog before so any tips are more than welcome.. you really think I could pull a pound from just 2 plants using scrog method ?? that'd be cool  I've added some input on the DST CLUB 600 thread its a cool thread, I 'll browse through yours in a min, hope alls well, cheers - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, I already know its possible. To give a better breakdown, I'll use the only the left side of the screen for an example. On the last run The left side had 3 Blue Kussh clones that were vegged to a height of approx 18" before I flipped to flower. For strain info, Blue Kush isnt a heavy yielder, but ranks in about average, and my friends growing the same strain had below average results. Anyways, those 3 plants were in a 5 gallon res that they shared. The screen that they filled was only 3'x4'. And those 3 plants gave me 16oz3g of premium bud, no popcorn fluff in that weight. And they had their own 600w light. So, seeing how similar your setup is to mine in size and wattage, you could easily get that with some decent genetics. What Im really aiting on is to see what my setup can do with some heavy yielders wiich I will be running on the next grow which should be some time in august. But I think you'll really need to use the scrog method to pull it off. I would be happy to help with any questions you might have. It is actually a real simple process, it just seems complicated.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 20, 2010)

So I should veg them up to 18", then apply a scrog screen... does it matter how big the squares are in the screen?? I plan on growing a couple of different strains from KIWI Seeds ie/ Alegria and Mount Kush... do you weave the plants through the screen or just bend them under it?? and do I need to lollypop them..if so to what height?? .. many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## 420BongRips (Jun 21, 2010)

Jesus, I've read most of the posts on this thread since page 1, for the past 3 hours lol, that was some interesting shit, you're creative as hell man. How is the stuff coming along?


----------



## 420BongRips (Jun 21, 2010)

Btw, subbed and rep


----------



## stelthy (Jun 21, 2010)

420BongRips said:


> Btw, subbed and rep


Hi dude glad you've found my thread interesting so far  and cheers for the REP. all is going well, I'll try to crack on and mod it some more this week I'll update and add pics when I can, So much I still plan to do .. but am eager to plant some seed's soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 21, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' is a bit shorter now and reads as follows :- 

*250w HPS bulb
*400w MH bulb
*400w HPS bulb
*600w MH bulb
*Best timer suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
*2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
*5m of 6" insulated ducting
*2X 6" Odour Socks 1 short, 1 long
*3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
*Speaker Grills
*Small stereo + speakers + rainforest sound track
*2X ONA blocks
*2X attic roof fans (air circulation) - wired together
*Fire extinguisher
*MDF + wood lengths
*Hinges
*Chopper Stopper
*Black carpet
*Emultion
*Black gloss paint

And thats all I have left to buy  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 21, 2010)

420BongRips said:


> Jesus, I've read most of the posts on this thread since page 1, for the past 3 hours lol, that was some interesting shit, you're creative as hell man. How is the stuff coming along?


I have to agree. I've read and followed allot of the cab growers on riu and other sites. Stelthy your's take the cake, by far the best cab Ive seen and getting better. Glad your back.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad you like it Chainseeker, and I am glad to be back  have you any surgestions of anything I ve missed or could still bennifit from ? I am 99% sure I have all aspecs covered but all input is more for me to think about and utilize where necessary I hope the rest of my build goes as well as it all has so far  - STELTHY


----------



## FRESHSMOKE (Jun 21, 2010)

ive sat here for an hour reading this whole thred , im amazed at your grow, you take alot of care into small detail'good for you'.

can i ask are the bulbs for all 3 ballasts inside the cab at once so when switching on a cold day the 600W bulb to a hot days the 250W bulb you dont need to open up the cool tube and swap the bulb or how are you getting around that.
are all the extra CFL's for extra light or do they have an extra purpose lol ? 
im really interested in your grow and thankfull i joined so late so i had a nice read or i would be checking every 2 mins too see if you updated.
hope all goes well for you im deff subscribing


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 21, 2010)

stelthy said:


> My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' is a bit shorter now and reads as follows :-
> 
> *250w HPS bulb
> *400w MH bulb
> ...


 Just a heads up, the UVB bulbs are awesome, but make sure to keep them a minimum of 12-16" away from your plants. If you get them much closer than that, I started getting abnormal plant growth and the closer the buds were to the bulb, the smaller they were. But they were super frosty, and so were the ones in the 1-2foot range. As far as the music, I have been planing on doing that myself, but from all that I have read and the mythbusters special on it, plants seem to like loud bassy music like death metal. Anything with a lot of screaming and bass.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 22, 2010)

FRESHSMOKE said:


> ive sat here for an hour reading this whole thred , im amazed at your grow, you take alot of care into small detail'good for you'.
> 
> can i ask are the bulbs for all 3 ballasts inside the cab at once so when switching on a cold day the 600W bulb to a hot days the 250W bulb you dont need to open up the cool tube and swap the bulb or how are you getting around that.
> are all the extra CFL's for extra light or do they have an extra purpose lol ?
> ...


Due to limited space, I will have to manually change the HID bulbs even though the ballasts will all be connected to a remote switch, I have decided to make a DIY net screen that is easy to clip and unclip from the end of the cool-tube instead of using an odor sock, I figured that way I can still stop bits of plant crap etc from entering the tube, dirtying the glass and or causing a fire risk, and still getting good if not better air flow  I have a row of 5 CFL hangers to allow for a low watt/low power/low heat grow running a min of 2 will = 250W and a max of 5 between 625W & 1250W depending if I use 125W bulbs or 250W bulbs... I thought at first its a better way to control temps, if temps get too much but then I thought 'you know what..... Fuck it! -I'll go all out and I can do a propper CFL grow as and when I want to...' so basically its like my cab is capable of multi-tasking  , Cheers for subbing its always good to see a new face ..(so as to speak) hope you enjoy the ride, still way more to go yet - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Just a heads up, the UVB bulbs are awesome, but make sure to keep them a minimum of 12-16" away from your plants. If you get them much closer than that, I started getting abnormal plant growth and the closer the buds were to the bulb, the smaller they were. But they were super frosty, and so were the ones in the 1-2foot range. As far as the music, I have been planing on doing that myself, but from all that I have read and the mythbusters special on it, plants seem to like loud bassy music like death metal. Anything with a lot of screaming and bass.


So Keeping the lights between 12" and 16" away will not only let my top cola's grow to their desired size but will also inflict the growth of extra THC!?? am I right in saying the plants only need 5 or 10 mins of U-VB per day before the propper lights go on at the end stage of growing  ? and a Max of 30 mins per day 2 weeks prior to harvest a total of about 3 weeks use, so building up from 5mins to 30 mins, or is it ok to use the 5-30 min programme all the way up to harvest? On the music front I heard that its not entirely music that helps, your right about the bass though, what really work is the vibration from the bass.. it causes the plants main stem and branches to believe its in a very windy spot, and allow's it to strengthen its branches etc so it can hold more weight from its buds  I am pretty sure it increases the size of the yield too - ALL good!!!  I have thought of a way in which to put this into practice.. a couple actually, .. You/I could use a minus frequency known as 'brown-noise' typically a freq. that if played at the correct volume will actually make a human shit him/herself lol, (to do with the vibrations) How ever this is as far as I am aware fictional. But the frequency is duely noted for other concerning bodily functions, but still.... the out put of these frquencies do = big vibration (my point)  and experiment with other frequency's in that area for the effect on plant growth, my 2nd Idea kinda assist's my 1st idea but allows other types of music (not just bass-lines) its possible to play the music through a sub-woofer for a bass heavy output without connecting up the normal speakers as well, the only downside is that it will bring unwanted attention to the grow area... or you could use an 8+ " bass speaker and cut the curved middle section of the speaker out leaving only bass vibrations with out any sound content at all, I think if you mount the 'hacked' speaker at the base of your plant the vibrations will penetrate up through the plant (smallest tightest sound waves at the bottom, and biggest wide spread sound waves penetrating the top) Experimenting with volume/power is the main priorty to gain the correct 'wave-vibrations' but I have every confidence that once the correct combination of Sound/Power and Out-put has been configured that the results will speak for them selves, However I do still plan on playing peaceful 'rainforest' sounds just for the chilled gardening experience  I dont know for sure or not if they react to high trebel output but again in the name of science it may be something worth experimenting with! Cheers for the input Integra21  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Brown note
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For similar phrases, see Brown note (disambiguation).
Contents [hide]
1 Television show tests
2 Physiological effects of low frequency vibration
3 See also
4 References
The brown note is a theoretical infrasound frequency that would cause humans to lose control of their bowels due to resonance. There is no scientific evidence to support the claim that a "brown note" (transmitted through sound waves in air) exists.
The name is metonymy for the color of normal human feces. Frequencies supposedly involved are between 5 and 9 Hz, which is below 20 Hz, the lower frequency limit of human hearing. High power sound waves below 20 Hz are felt in the body, not heard by the ear as sound. The only other vibrations titled with colors are the colors of noise.
[edit]Television show tests

The brown note was tested on the television show MythBusters using twelve Meyer Sound 700-HP subwoofers&#8212;a model and quantity that has been employed for major rock concerts.[1] Normal operating frequency range of the selected subwoofer model was 28 Hz to 150 Hz[2] but the twelve enclosures at MythBusters had been specially modified for deeper bass extension. The Meyer Sound team, under the direction of Schwenke and John Meyer, devised a special test and measurement system in order to test the theory at levels far beyond that experienced at any concert, and at far lower frequencies. Twelve 700-HP ultrahigh-power subwoofers had their input cards modified to allow deep subsonic frequencies, and their ports plugged to prevent a loss of efficiency at frequencies below their normal operating range. The modified cabinets were then stacked three high and faced inward in an open ring configuration. Test signals were generated by a SIM 3 audio analyzer, with software modified to produce tones down to 5 Hz. A precision B&K sound level analyzer fed by a model 4189 microphone and ZF 0023 attenuator measured levels.[citation needed] The experimenters on the show tried a series of frequencies between 5 and 10 Hz at a level of 120&#8211;153 decibels of sound pressure, but they were unsuccessful in producing the rumored effects. The test subjects all reported some physical anxiety and shortness of breath, even a small amount of nausea, but this was dismissed by the participants, noting that sound at that frequency and intensity moves air rapidly in and out of one's lungs.
Another show, Brainiac: Science Abuse, claimed to have performed an experiment using 22.275 Hz (according to the show's producers used by Japan's police and tested by the French military). During the program, they broadcast the note over the air (and into the living rooms of viewers) in an attempt to cause bowel movements among those who had chosen to stay in the room despite repeated warnings and opportunities to leave. However, sound at this frequency at a significant volume cannot be generated by television speakers, nor by most subwoofers, nor by the cassette-tape boombox used to generate the note for the test subject. They also alleged to have confirmed the myth with a subject, but this subject was out of camera shot for all of the piece except at the very beginning.
[edit]Physiological effects of low frequency vibration

Jürgen Altmann of the Dortmund University of Technology, an expert on sonic weapons, says that there is no reliable evidence for nausea and vomiting caused by infrasound.[3]
Loud concert levels of subwoofer arrays have been cited as causing lung collapse in individuals who are very close to the subwoofer, especially for smokers who are particularly tall and thin.[4]
In September 2009, London student Tom Reid died of sudden arrhythmic death syndrome (SADS) after complaining that 'loud bass notes' were 'getting to his heart'. The inquest recorded a verdict of natural causes, although some experts commented that the bass could have acted as a trigger.[5]
Air is a very inefficient medium for transferring low frequency vibration from a transducer to the human body.[6] Mechanical connection of the vibration source to the human body, however, provides a potentially dangerous combination. The U.S. space program, worried about the harmful effects of rocket flight on astronauts, ordered vibration tests that used cockpit seats mounted on vibration tables to transfer "brown note" and other frequencies directly to the human subjects. Very high power levels of 160 dB were achieved at frequencies of 2&#8211;3 Hz. Test frequencies ranged from 0.5 Hz to 40 Hz. Test subjects suffered motor ataxia, nausea, visual disturbance, degraded task performance and difficulties in communication. These tests are assumed by researchers to be the nucleus of the current urban myth.[7]
[edit]See also

Infrasound
Brown noise
"World Wide Recorder Concert", a South Park episode
[edit]References

^ "Brown Note". Meyer Sound. 2000. Retrieved 2006-08-30.
^ Meyersound 700-HP UltraHigh-Power Subwoofer datasheet
^ The Pentagon considers ear-blasting anti-hijack gun &#8212; New Scientist
^ Wired. Music Fans, Beware the Big Bass
^ Loud bass music &#8216;killed student&#8217; Tom Reid, Metro, retrieved 18 June 2010
^ Tempest, W. Infrasound and low frequency vibration (1977). Academic Press Inc. (London) Ltd
^ ProSoundWeb: some effects of low end (bulletin board entry by Tom Danley)

This page was last modified on 22 June 2010 at 03:41.

So yeah..It looks fictional but the fact is certain hertz = big vibrations, cut out the noise and we have pretty much what were looking for  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Developed though it's best known as a pest-control method, high-frequency sound could find new agricultural uses, including accelerated plant growth, results, the effects of ultrasound, graphs.
May/June 1984 By TJ Byers 

Image Gallery
The results of one experi ment showed a dramatic increase in growth rate with ultrasound stimulation.
ARTICLE TOOLS
Image Gallery
Print
E-mail
Comments
RSS

Though it's best known as a pest-control method, high-frequency sound could soon be used for . . .

RELATED CONTENT:-

In an effort to keep you informed about the latest developments in the scientific and electronic worlds, I regularly devote time to reporting current (as well as, occasionally, forgotten) technology. Two issues ago&#8212;in MOTHER NO. 85-I discussed some experiments in which photovoltaic cells were used to stimulate the roots of plants, resulting in a significant increase in their rate of growth.

And, as it happens, I recently found yet another intriguing report... one which claims that a plant's growth can be speeded up by subjecting the greenery to ultrasound. "Now this," I thought, "is a new twist."

ULTRASONICS

Judging by your overwhelming response to the article on photovoltaic root stimulation, I'm sure that many of you will be anxious to give this new technique a try. Once again, though, let's start by discussing the principles behind this exciting development.

Sound is vibration that travels through air. Without those molecules of nitrogen, oxygen, carbon dioxide, etc., there would be no sound: A telephone ringing in outer space would go unanswered even if an astronaut happened to be floating by, because no one could hear it. Sound vibrations come in a wide range of frequencies. The audio range&#8212;which extends up to about 20,000 vibrations per second (cycles per second or CPS)&#8212;includes those frequencies that people can hear. Of course, some individuals do hear better than others. Women, in particular, can usually detect noises that are of too high a frequency for men to hear. And most animals exhibit hearing capabilities superior to those of humans. Many insects, for example, can produce and hear frequencies that are beyond our limitations.

When the frequency of a sound extends beyond our normal hearing limit, we have ultrasound. Fig. 1 illustrates the sound frequency range from 0 to 50,000 CPS and shows the hearing capabilities of humans and several animals.

ACCELERATED PLANT GROWTH

The possibility that plants might respond to sound waves was explored to some extent more than a century ago. Charles Darwin, the famous evolutionary theorist, was convinced that sound could benefit plant growth. He even attempted&#8212;without success&#8212;to stimulate plant growth with notes from the bassoon and other musical instruments. Similar tests were performed by the eminent German plant physiologist Wilhelm Pfeffer, with the same negative results.

Early experiments were largely confined to using frequencies in the audio range, and most of those tests were done with frequencies so low that they could actually be felt by humans. It wasn't until the development of electronic oscillators that scientists were able to experiment with ultrasonic plant growth acceleration. The better-equipped researchers discovered that the effect only becomes noticeable at frequencies higher than 20,000 CPS and that the benefit continues to increase up to about 50,000 CPS.

ACTUAL RESULTS

The report I ran across discussed the effects of bathing radishes in ultrasound. One flat of seeds was placed in an environmentally controlled chamber with 50,000 CPS ultrasound piped in at an output of about one watt; the second group (called a control) was set in an identical chamber but did not receive exposure to ultrasound. Artificial lighting was switched on in both chambers for 12 hours each day (during which time the experimental flat received ultrasound). Both groups were watered and cared for equally.

After about seven days, the seeds in both trays began to sprout. One week is just about the normal germination period for radishes, so up to that point in the experiment, ultrasound didn't seem to offer any benefit.

It soon became apparent, though, that the seedlings receiving ultrasound treatment were growing much more rapidly than their control counterparts. In fact, by the fourteenth day the experimental plants were half again as tall as the ones in the "quiet" chamber.

The experiment continued for 28 days, the same period of time used in the photovoltaic root stimulation tests. By the end of the test, the plants treated with ultrasonic vibrations had grown an average of 87% taller than their control cousins. (The actual growth rates are shown in graphic form in Fig. 2.) Repetitions of the experiment were run to confirm the initial results, and some of the later tests showed growth rate increases of as much as 150%!

It isn't exactly clear why ultrasound stimulates plant growth. Evidence seems to support the theory that the sound acts as a catalyst, activating the production of plant hormones called auxins. As was the case with photovoltaic root stimulation, however, concrete explanations will have to wait for further research.

LET'S GIVE IT A TRY

Since seeing is believing, you'll probably want to stage your own experiment. This test will be a little more involved than the one we used for photovoltaic stimulation, but it's still not difficult to perform.

Your first (and main) problem will be obtaining an ultrasonic generator of suitable quality. Commercial generators are too expensive for most of us to buy simply to satisfy our curiosity, but you might be able to use one owned by a high school or college. Also, most TV repair shops keep an ultrasound generator on hand, even though they rarely need it. (If you try to strike a deal to borrow or rent a generator from one of these sources, be sure that the unit has an output of at least one-half watt.)

And there's yet another possible source of high-frequency sound. Have you seen advertisements for rodent-repelling machines? Such devices are simply frequency generators that supposedly scare away the varmints by flooding a room with high-intensity ultrasound. These devices could be just the ticket . . . except that they, too, are pretty pricey. Better ones cost up to $100, and the $20 models probably won't work for our purposes. If you already own a good-quality "rat ridder", though, it will serve well for your experiment.

If none of the above possibilities bear fruit, you can build your own ultrasonic generator. It's not a difficult electronics project, and the device can be assembled for under $20 from parts available at a local Radio Shack store. The schematic (Fig. 3) shows the layout; the only other thing you'll need is a 12-volt power supply. Either a battery eliminator or a car battery will work.

There's some evidence that higher frequencies stimulate greater growth, so you might experiment with your homemade generator by changing the value of the capacitor listed as C1. If you substitute a capacitor smaller than the one shown, the frequency will increase. Also, don't be tempted to use a conventional speaker instead of the tweeter called for in the design. Normal speakers aren't capable of reproducing the high frequencies that we're looking for.

For your experiment to have any validity, the two groups of plants you use will have to be well separated from each other. The ultrasonic generator will fill an entire room with the high-pitched squeal, but walls and doors will block quite a bit of the noise. Still, distance provides the best assurance that your control group isn't benefiting from the ultrasonic stimulation.

During the course of your experiment, you might find it interesting to change the timing cycle from that used in the original research. Unlike photovoltaic stimulation, ultrasound also benefits plants that are in bright sunlight. Tests have even shown that, with ultrasonic treatment, plants will grow in the dark!

ANOTHER CATCH

As your experiment progresses, you'll discover that ultrasonically stimulated plants show some side effects. Though treated plants do grow taller, they seem to do so at the expense of fullness of foliage. The control plants will be robust but short, while the experimental group will be tall, spindly, and darkly pigmented. Apparently, the stimulated plants aren't able to absorb nutrients fast enough to keep up with their accelerated growth rate.

Once the sound is removed, however, the plants will produce normal foliage. And if your results are similar to the ones I've investigated, the experimental plants will remain larger than their normal counterparts.

What is the answer to conquering this apparent problem of plant starvation? I don't know . . . but maybe some clever research by one of MOTHER's readers will turn up some clues. I wonder what would happen if you combined photovoltaic root stimulation with ultrasound.........

ULTRASONIC PLANT STIMULATION
(Page 2 of 2)
May/June 1984 By TJ Byers 

The Effects of Ultrasound

Unfortunately, ultrasound isn't without side effects. Though there is no strong evidence that the high-frequency waves are damaging to humans, scientists are exercising some caution about its widespread use. Also, though the frequency used for plant stimulation is well above the limit of human hearing, some animals can perceive it and may be hurt.


For rabbits, mice, gerbils, and monkeys, continued exposure to this sort of sound can cause lackluster appetite, loss of weight, and (in extreme cases) even death. If you have pets, you should keep in mind that ultrasound is earsplitting to those creatures that can hear it. (A small insight) - STELTHY


----------



## growiturself (Jun 22, 2010)

what fan are you using to vent?? is it that little yellow one you sohuld up thet and u that small one for intake i mean im not sure in a small area like that i use a 4 by 4 by 7 box n i use a 600 watt currently since its summer in a cool tube n i have a 500 cfm duct fan. b4 i had the cool tube i had heat problems over the summer months but the ciool tube did it for me n an a nice asaulating fan


----------



## stelthy (Jun 22, 2010)

I found this info on CC FORUMS its all relavent... 

Re: Sound and increased plant growth? [Re: blueridge_bandit]
frmrgrl 

Ganja God 


Registered: 08/24/03 
Posts: 5493 
Loc: Ridin' the storm out	
Just one examination
Quote:
Reports of the growth of many record-breaking fruits have also been attributed to music. For example, French scientists have cultivated a 2 kilogram tomato, and British scientists have produced a 13 kilogram beet (Hou and Mooneyham, 1999). This technology and field of study have come to be known as acoustic biology. However, most of these reports lack support from advanced scientific theories and precise instruments to measure the actual changes in plants.

Many of these reports attribute the plant's ability to "sense" music to it's natural "sound system", or the meridian system, similar to those found in animals, as demonstrated by Hou and Li. This system is based on the ancient Chinese meridian theory. Based on this theory developed in Tsing Hua University in Beijing, the He-Ne laser Doppler vibration 4 instrument was invented (Luan and Hou, 1993). By means of this instrument, spontaneous and external sound wave frequencies of plants have been measured, spectrum analysis have been performed, and a special wave generator with 7 frequencies between twenty to two thousand hertz have been built.

This so-called agri-wave technology has 2 components: The first one being the bombardment of sound waves (physical fertilizer), and the second one being the introduction of a minute amount of micro elements to the leaves (chemical fertilizer). This increases the yield and quality of the plants and fruits (Hou and Mooneyham, 1999). The general consensus of the research done on agri-wave technology is that it relies a lot upon the plant meridian system. Although all of the research papers surveyed have not been able to cite or explain the cause of increased plant growth, they have attributed the increase in fruit yield, quality, etc to the positive effects of the external frequencies on the internal frequencies of the plant, i.e. the meridian system.

Hou et al have measured the meridian characteristics of phylodendron plants and found that the sound waves emitted from the plant are in the range of 10 to 240 hertz, with the peak being in the range of 50 to 100 hertz. They have also found that when frequencies of 80, 100 and 150 hertz were used to stimulate the plants, 100 hertz had the best results, increasing the plant's produced wave forms from 7 dB to 22 dB .
Bass frequencies are 250 hertz and below. The more thumping, the better. Jungle music. 

There was a member here a few years ago growing 20 pounders using Sonic Bloom.

And now I'll leave this topic alone, unless anyone has anything to add  my next post will be more of my cupboard etc..... what shall I do today hmmm? More posts coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am going to replace the upper ducting for a 90 degree elbow today pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## 420BongRips (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey bro, hows the cabinet coming along?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 28, 2010)

420BongRips said:


> Hey bro, hows the cabinet coming along?


Hi dude, its coming alone just fine, we've had a heat wave here for the past few days so have been out in the pool for most of it enjoying cold beer and bbq food, anyhow more update's coming soon thanks for being patient  - STELTHY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 29, 2010)

Come on stelth. Get out of your speedos and get some pics up.


----------



## machnak (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking really good brotha.


Ancient history I know but that kid still makes me mad opening his mouth.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi peep's sorry for the delay in my updates the weather has been well hot and I've been making the most of it, ie/ BBQ's, BEER, SWIMMING POOL's etc etc, any how I have some new stuff to put up  .. at last  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok this is how my cupboard looks so far, I have 1 more CFL hanger still to buy but you get the idea....there will be 5 in a row at the top to use either as compliment extra lighting or for a devoted CFL grow as and when I choose  I'll be doing some more mod's in my next post keep watching!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

This is how I have my in-line fan connected at the moment, however I am convinced I could get better air flow........... so .. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

With hardly any hesitation I drew my knife and began to remove this Insulated ducting.... (on a mission)  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

The insulated ducting was tough to cut through but I got there eventually, the yellow foam is fuckin' itchy NB/ gloves to be worn next time  and then I just cut through the rigid metal coil to remove this mess once and for all - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Much better.. A clean start - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I added a connector (6") as my next step towards a breezy flow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Then I added another 90 degree elbow connector .... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

And another connector at the top, this is to connect on to my self thermostated PRIMA-KLIMA in-line fan, I haven't taped anything yet as I want to make sure everything fits perfectly first  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

This is roughly how its starting to look.. It does take up more room but as I stated before this will not be an issue as I am still planning on boxing over the top of the unit to keep pretty much everything enclosed  and stealth - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

In this picture I have added the PRIMA-KLIMA in-line fan and the RHINO filter, everything still needs to be taped and supported before being fixed in place - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I have moved the CCTV and thermometer to a new position giving both components a more intelligent location, the monitor is less likely to receive any static, magnetic, or interference and should be less prone to over heating from the 3 Digital LUMATECH ballasts, even though only one will be swithched on at a time  this also makes good sense for the thermometer too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

This is how things are looking at the moment, I think you'll agree the design of my air air flow system is definatley looking more stream line! I still have more to do but at least I am making some headway with it at the moment, what do you think so far??  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Things are going well at the moment so I am going to chill at my mates flat for a few hours, this is my new fav. lager beer, its Thai and called "Singha" its very smooth and goes down a treat when frosty cold  I plan to go shopping this afternoon to buy some support pieces of wood to hold both the fan and filter in place at the desired height, then its all systems go on fixing it securely! I will prob pick up the other CFL hanger I need too and pay the fella at the grow store the 7 quid I owe him for the roll of silver tape I needed from a few weeks ago when I was skint  ah this is the life.... more updates coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks awesome dude!! Great work!!


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking really good brotha.
> 
> 
> Ancient history I know but that kid still makes me mad opening his mouth.


 Whats this all about?? Do tell.

Stelth looking the goods man. Your cabs are the best around. I like the pic of the pool floating holding the cans. I might have to pic one of those up here in Aus.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah I def need a pool float cooler. The cab is badass stelth I'm patiently waiting to see some girl plants make a home out of it. Great job and getting better.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 30, 2010)

the cab is coming along and looking better then ever! im still not sure how your going to figure out a way to easily disconnect each ballasts from the light fixture and remove each bulb with the temp change? seems like the ballasts have the connectors just hanging in front of the cab door so i wasnt sure whether they will be taken care of with a stealth covering or something? hopefully you plan on making an easy acesible to top box to cover the ballasts and everything else since you may be changing bulbs and ballasts frequently. whatever happened to the sprouts you said you had going? pretty sure you said you started atleast one awhile ago.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the cab is coming along and looking better then ever! im still not sure how your going to figure out a way to easily disconnect each ballasts from the light fixture and remove each bulb with the temp change? seems like the ballasts have the connectors just hanging in front of the cab door so i wasnt sure whether they will be taken care of with a stealth covering or something? hopefully you plan on making an easy acesible to top box to cover the ballasts and everything else since you may be changing bulbs and ballasts frequently. whatever happened to the sprouts you said you had going? pretty sure you said you started atleast one awhile ago.


Hi dude, Iam planning on making a 3-way switch box to plug all three ballast's into (simerlar to a TV multi scart + switch) changing the bulbs will still be a manual job, but,,, its pretty easy and hassel free  the top is still to be worked on..still a way to go yet but don't worry I'll complete every little job along the way so my cupboard is 100% complete  Your correct the top will have an easy accessable box cover, it will include a DYNA-MAT/BROWN-BREAD sound deadening mat on the inside, cooling fan,s seperate boxes for the ballasts etc. and CHOPPER STOPPER and black carpet on the outside covering the top, back and sides, I will add a speaker grill to the top to let the RHINO filter breath with an external fan to blow hot air expelled out of the room, and am planning on adding a dark smoked plexy-glass screen to the front at the top, and then a thick black glossy coat of paint to the front of the unit with chrome finishing features  I have a few other mad things to add to the top section but you get the jist  I want to finish the section Iam up to at the moment 1st so it won't be too long before I get started on that section and it will be fully logged in this thread  I planted a couple of bag seed's for a laugh, cos I had no idea how in depth I was gonna go on this cupboard and thought origionally I would have been finished ages ago and the sprouting fems would be in time for the new lighting, however I let them die because I wanted to push the limits with this cupboard and do something really special, hope you've found things interesting so far, this is just the beginning, stick around there's lots more to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Yeah I def need a pool float cooler. The cab is badass stelth I'm patiently waiting to see some girl plants make a home out of it. Great job and getting better.


That pool float was key in surviving some of the hot days we've been having,...along with the pool  Hopefully it wont be too long before I get some ladys down  cheers CHAINSEEKER - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Whats this all about?? Do tell.
> 
> Stelth looking the goods man. Your cabs are the best around. I like the pic of the pool floating holding the cans. I might have to pic one of those up here in Aus.


Hi dude, dunno what that other dude was on about  but still, glad your liking the progress I've been making  Yeah dude! that pool float was a must have it holds 5 can's around the rubber ring and 24 cans + ice in the centre bucket under a lid.... perfect for a day chillin in the pool  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Looks awesome dude!! Great work!!


Cheers mate  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' is a bit shorter now and reads as follows :- 

*250w HPS bulb
*400w MH bulb
*400w HPS bulb
*600w MH bulb
*Best timer suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
*2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
*5m of 6" insulated ducting
*2X 6" Odour Socks 1 short, 1 long
*3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
*Speaker Grills
*2X ONA blocks
*2X attic roof fans (air circulation) - wired together
*Fire extinguisher
*MDF + wood lengths
*Hinges
*Chopper Stopper
*Black carpet
*Emultion

I have found some black gloss left over from another paint job I had to do, so thats cool.. one less thing to fork out for 
and thats all I have left to buy - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

More pics and stuff on its way  !! - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Can't wait to check it out Stelthy.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 30, 2010)

sounds like you have put plenty of thought into that top box! im sure by the time youll get to really working on it, youll have more plans to add to it. is the 5m of insulated ducting going to be used for the fresh air coming from your loft? too bad you couldnt have placed a cfl somewhere and stashed your sprouts under it while you did all you construction. im sure youll get some going as soon as you can and theyll take off especially with your new bubblers in the tubs!!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi dude, yeah I am going to use insulated ducting to draw in cold air from the loft, basically I'll have a large 6" Odor Sock in the loft positioned near the side edge of the house, a bit of insulated ducting - say 1-ft , Then an in duct in-line stealth fan pulling in air from the Odor Sock and pushing it down the 5m or so of insulated ducting, the duct fan will be on a dimmer switch positioned at the top of my cupboard near where the ballast s are being housed  to control the speed of the intake air flow more finely, the power cord will also run down to the top of the cupboard too  the 5m of insulated ducting will then enter the bottom left 90 degree elbow connector and pass through a mesh screen, into the cupboards grow space.. then the cool air will be sucked into the semi-open 6" cool-tube up the 1st 90 degree elbow connector through the length of uninsulated ducting, out to the top 90 degree elbow connector through the 6" PRIMA-KLIMA self thermostated in-line fan, (pulling the air through, and pushing the expelled air out through my 6" med. sized RHINO filter, the hot (hopefully un-smelly) air will excape through a custom speaker grill at the top of the stelth box (I am still yet to make) and blown out of the room into the landing of the house, by an external clip fan position next to the speaker grill in the top right corner, and in Winter month's (a while away yet!) I can turn off our central heating a rely on the 600's expelled air to heat the house, this will cut down the leccy bills etc and keep us warm as well as with bud  & in the summer we will leave the bedroom window ajar and turn the clip on fan the other way around to expell the hot air straight out the window, because the air outside is warm anyway they will be no heat/steam signature to raise any suspicious eyebrows/thoughts......Phew!! lol  The new bubblers work really well in the new 10l rez. tubs so growth should be pretty fast and productive  I wasn't to sadend by the death of my little seed's cos I have sold my old Stealth cupboard to a mate, in order to buy my wife a nice new one for all her clothes etc... My mates just starting out with CFL's so I've been helping him  one good turn deserves another etc  ...stay tuned - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cab is looking better every day Stealthy. Keep up the progress and you'll have them girls in there in no time. I just did a huge update with a ton of bud porn if you're interested.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Cab is looking better every day Stealthy. Keep up the progress and you'll have them girls in there in no time. I just did a huge update with a ton of bud porn if you're interested.


Cool man  I'll check it out now! Yeah I'll be sure to keep working hard to finish the cosmetics of this build, Can't wait to see the first baby leaves of my KIWI seed's sprouting in this setup, It will be a proud and exiting day for me  - STELTHY


----------



## backnine951 (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude your cabinet looks very nice. I like it a lot. That being said, it looks like you went overboard on lighting as the one 600 is plenty in that small small area. Your plants will love life. Also your night light is huge. I work in all my rooms at night with one single green led bulb and this is plenty. U really should expand though. Just the time u spent posting on here and u could have built 2 complete rooms. Canna isn't cheap, 2 plants are worth it? What do u do for your moms? Babies? Veg? U should veg in the cab and flower in a 2x4 or something. Time to move into the basement! But very well built cab. If I were to build a cab it would be similar. Good luck


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

backnine951 said:


> Dude your cabinet looks very nice. I like it a lot. That being said, it looks like you went overboard on lighting as the one 600 is plenty in that small small area. Your plants will love life. Also your night light is huge. I work in all my rooms at night with one single green led bulb and this is plenty. U really should expand though. Just the time u spent posting on here and u could have built 2 complete rooms. Canna isn't cheap, 2 plants are worth it? What do u do for your moms? Babies? Veg? U should veg in the cab and flower in a 2x4 or something. Time to move into the basement! But very well built cab. If I were to build a cab it would be similar. Good luck


Hi dude, Glad you like it so far  I have many different growlights in there of different wattages not to use together but on their own (except CFLs) its just a better way for me to apply HPS light when temps being bought in from outside are to hot, and allows me to have better control over the temps  The reason I got that night light was because it was going cheap and will easilly give off enough night light for me to see everything more clearly , I do intend to go large with a full size room or 2 eventually but don't have the space in the house we're living in at the moment. I kinda enjoy my workings on this unit though and I still have time to do other things including my updates on here, I veg straight from seed so no probs there this allows me to try different strains more frequently instead of smoking the same 'funk' each month  If I had a basement I would be in there like a shot going mad for mods, but am not that lucky  anyhow cheers man - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok this is what I managed to buy today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

This simply wont do! its messy and not level or sitting straight! - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah that'll never meet stelthy's standards. LOL!! Other than that looking good bud....


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

So I went to B&Q and got some 3" thick wood cut to 14" long to support my PRIMA-KLIMA in-line fan, I place the fans mounting platform on the piece of wood and drew where the holes needed to be and drilled them through  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Now the holes have been made, I am ready to etch through to the top of my cupboard where the corisponding bolts need to be drilled through to secure my in-line fan in place  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

As you can see, the fan is now sitting accurately in line with the connected 90 degree elbow and connections - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

These are the new nuts and bolts I have decided to use to connect the installed fan and block to the top of the cupboard - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice, maybe put some foam under the wood to control noise and vibration? Or that stuff that walmart sells for dishes that is rubber for them to sit on. Know what I'm talking about?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I screwed the bolts down from the top (tight fit) to hold the position of the mounted fan correctly  - STELTHY


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 30, 2010)

You should have put a rubber strip in between the fan & wood to reduce noise & vibration from the fan


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I added a large washer and tightend the nut from the under side (inner top of cupboard), I may add sticky foam to the base of the block to dismiss potential vibrations, but I will see how it behaves once Ive added the stealth box to the top of the cupboard - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You should have put a rubber strip in between the fan & wood to reduce noise & vibration from the fan


As both you and Mashnak have both surgested the foam insert I'll go on a mission to find some to add in there tommoz ~ cheers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I decided to silver tape all the connections in place already, thats ok though cos I can just adjust the bolts tommoz to insert the foam where needed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Its quite easy not to mention boring taping up the joins for a good seal and unwanted air-leaks to be done away with, I'll move on to the next thing I did for today now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I opened my 5th and last CFL hanger to add to my CFL allignment of flurescent lighting - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Then I drilled a hole and inserted it in its rightful place! I still need to tidy up this section and re-wire all the plugs at the top - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

In order to hold up the CFLs in place under the hood of the (dormant) HPS light I have decided to use these hooks! they will be screw in straight opposite each of the hanging CFL lamp holders and a lite- weight chain will hold them ENVIROGROW lights level in the correct place  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll do some more on my cupboard tommoz and update soon after, I am pretty nakered now so am prob gunna call it a night hope you've enjoyed my updates! still more on its way! - STELTHY


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking nice and clean.....


----------



## stelthy (Jul 1, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Looking nice and clean.....


Yeah man  its all about cleaning as you go, its been so hot today, not really done much work on it today, but come nightfall I'll crack on  - STELTHY


----------



## 420BongRips (Jul 5, 2010)

I hear ya, my mom never turns the air on, NEVER! and it's been soo hot these past few days that she decided to turn it on for the next few days. It's suppose to be 94 tomorrow! plus the humidity, lord... Anyhow, hows everything coming bro? Haven't stopped in here in a while.


----------



## machnak (Jul 5, 2010)

Cab is looking phenomenal my friend, keep up the dope work.


----------



## 12tree (Jul 5, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> lol is this even worth the time and effort... dude u got a kid and wife grow up


I bet you 1/2 the people on this forum have a wife & kids! Part of growing up is minding your own business.


----------



## 12tree (Jul 5, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> You would think that by being married and having a kid u would be a bit more responsible .... but in this case i see the exact opposite..... maybe im just crazy but i know i wouldnt be taking my families furntiure apart and grow in there residence for what a quarter pound of weed and the potential of them having legal problem for " ur hobbie"
> 
> All im saying is go ahead and GROW but dont involve them and when u do it make it worth ur while.. this is just plain stupid


Your name should be lifesucks because that seems to be your attitude. Stelthy's trying to do a build and share it w/ everyone else and all you do is take a crap on everything. Open a morals thread on your own.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 6, 2010)

machnak said:


> Cab is looking phenomenal my friend, keep up the dope work.


Cheers man  I am gonna do some more work on it today I'll post pics n updates soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 6, 2010)

12tree said:


> Your name should be lifesucks because that seems to be your attitude. Stelthy's trying to do a build and share it w/ everyone else and all you do is take a crap on everything. Open a morals thread on your own.


True, True what a doosh that 'life-good' was lol, man he didn't quit! hope your enjoying reading through my thread I still have loads more to add yet, am enjoying taking my time and getting it right, peace! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey dude's its been a hell ava' busy week, I got my new mobile phone sorted, cleaned and refilled the pool, taken the wife n kid out on trips (not those trips) lol  parks and wildlife etc... just polished off a £10.66 Rump Steak and side of chips etc.. feeling pretty full up .. got the 'meat-sweats' lol, and washin it down with 8 cans of Red Stripe, anyhow a few up dates before I hit the sack, then I'll upload the rest in the morning  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought the stereo for the nature sounds in the cab, and the CD too  lol, although this is mainly a show off point.. its nice to relax when you work hardest on the things you care about  .. I mentioned before about night gardening under a trippy green light with wild-life sounds enchanting the grow area.. so any ways here's the player n CD... I may experiment during daylight hours with classical music for excelerated plant growth.. although apparently 'hard rock' is better but we'll see  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 8, 2010)

This is where I plan to install the stereo system,.. next to the CCTV unit, remember.. this will all be boxed in, plexi-glassed and tinted etc so it'll look well profesh! upon completion  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 8, 2010)

The speakers are small and flat and easily wall mountable with a small screw to secure them in place.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 8, 2010)

And here's the other one.. I will tidy the wires later on, I just wanted to start organising thing's and getting everything in its finalized place  I am off to kip now  but have a good 20 or so more pics to upload tommoz, and add text to as well  - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Another great addition buddy. Im still waiting until I have some extra cash to add the same thing to my garden. Keep it up and let me know what music your girls like best when the time comes.


----------



## 420BongRips (Jul 8, 2010)

Another great addition to your grow room. I'm watching.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

Good morning everyone  I decided to add the RHINO filter back on, but since the fan is now connected to a 90 degree elbow, I have decided the filter must have adequate support rather than just a screwed up old jumper lol so this is my next area to target - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

I measured the diameter of the RHINO filter, Went to B&Q and bought some off cuts to measure.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

This is pretty much how I will have the pieces of wood arranged  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

I placed one of the outward facing pieces in front of the filter and centralised it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

Then when the piece of wood was flat to the bottom and pushed in place at the front of the filter I drew the curve where the under side of the filter was suspended  now I have my cut-line and a template for my second piece of wood - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

So I took my jigsaw cutter and got ready to cut along the curved line I had just drawn in - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

With one curve cut out already, I placed the 2 pieces of wood together and sketched in the curved line .. the 1st piece of wood was my template  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

This is how the support stand looks at the moment lol.... not long now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

I screwed in one side at a time, using only 2 screws per side, as this is all thats required - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

Here we have the almost finished support stand - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

NB/ I mounted the 2 sides .5cm higher to accomodate for the foam vibration pads under the fan, once the pads are in place the extraction setup will be 100% level and fixed propperly, I added 2X 'L' brackets just to keep the stand in place, I also sprayed it black to make it look a tad more neat - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

And here it is in place.. I will also spray the block of wood under the in-line fan too but need to get my foam anti-vibration pads 1st, I think you'll agree the top is starting to look a little less crowded! Hmm...whats next? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi again Integra21 defo. will do man... maybe hard trance lol ...... it could work ..I'll experiment n let you know dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

420BongRips said:


> Another great addition to your grow room. I'm watching.


Hope you enjoy the ride man  got well loadsa mods etc to add keep watchin' all comments welcome  - STELTHY


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 9, 2010)

fucking shit hot good read good pics nice 1


----------



## stelthy (Jul 9, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> fucking shit hot good read good pics nice 1


Cheers man  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Jul 9, 2010)

Hell yea stelthy, lookin real nice'sssssss.


----------



## Jakenbake (Jul 9, 2010)

Just stopped by to check up on your grow cab and my oh my is it lookin sweet! Very nice work man, very clean. Extremely well thought out and so far the nicest cabinet I've seen yet! Keep up the work and I look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jul 10, 2010)

Stelth looking good as always. Come on man. Drop in some seeds.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you have some info on the UV light and it's benefit?
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Do you have some info on the UV light and it's benefit?
> Daniels


Hi dude, um yeah man I posted a massive text doc. somewhere earlier in this thread. Basically describing that short 5 to 30 mins use per day would shock the plants into producing THC more so than if they where left under the standard HID lights, but over use of them will kill your plants and the light is very hazordous to humans (cancer forming radiation etc) some complete care/caution must be sought at all times. I will be experimenting along the lines of enhanced THC production, but have some commitments to take care of first. The unit is coming along well, going from strength to strength... more pics etc coming soon, keep watchin  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 12, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Stelth looking good as always. Come on man. Drop in some seeds.


Not long now dude, still got an F-ing housing inspection to get out the way 1st the keep delaying and re-scheduling it so as soon as thats out the way my 'magic-beans' will be sewn  - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, um yeah man I posted a massive text doc. somewhere earlier in this thread. Basically describing that short 5 to 30 mins use per day would shock the plants into producing THC more so than if they where left under the standard HID lights, but over use of them will kill your plants and the light is very hazordous to humans (cancer forming radiation etc) some complete care/caution must be sought at all times. I will be experimenting along the lines of enhanced THC production, but have some commitments to take care of first. The unit is coming along well, going from strength to strength... more pics etc coming soon, keep watchin  - STELTHY


My bad, I started from the beginning and gave up finding it a few pages before it. I knew you were planning it. I'm thinking of adding it into my grows. Love to hear how it works for you soon. 
Daniels


----------



## GrowThatGoodShit (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi stelthy, lovin the grow room! I've just got a quick question...I see you've got 3 small intake fans at bottom of the room, could you tell me how these are wired? If there wired to a standard plug could you tell me how to do it? I've asked everywhere and no on knows lol. Thanks man


----------



## stelthy (Jul 13, 2010)

GrowThatGoodShit said:


> Hi stelthy, lovin the grow room! I've just got a quick question...I see you've got 3 small intake fans at bottom of the room, could you tell me how these are wired? If there wired to a standard plug could you tell me how to do it? I've asked everywhere and no on knows lol. Thanks man


Hi dude, the 3 shelf mounted fans are purely to help lift the warm air away from the plants, my fresh air comes from a 6" 90 degree elbow (bottom left) that has ducting posted up through my ceiling into my loft  but to answer your question the 3 fans are CPU fans.. I snipped off the yellow wires (remote wires) from each fan which left a black and a red from each of the 3 fans.. I then twisted all the blacks together with some black elec tape to hold the joins in place and the same with the reds! Then I had a 12V transformer plug which allows me to switch a few power gains between 3V (a few in the middle) and 12V. - I cut off the male connecter adapter to reveal the 2 wires and joined the black bunch to one wire and the red buch to the other.. when I turn the power adjuster between the different powers - this inturn allows me to control the speed of the fans (keeping minimal noise/maximum effect) Ill post some pics of what I can find (this should further help you) hope this has been of help to you, regards STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 13, 2010)

So basically once you ve joined all the black wires together and separatly then all the red wires together connect the red to the red on the plug and then the black to the black on the plug then its job done  and you have a built in fan speed controller  - STELTHY


----------



## GrowThatGoodShit (Jul 13, 2010)

stelthy said:


> So basically once you ve joined all the black wires together and separatly then all the red wires together connect the red to the red on the plug and then the black to the black on the plug then its job done  and you have a built in fan speed controller  - STELTHY


Ok, I think I've got it. So you just connect the red and black wires into the corresponding sockets on a transformer plug? Do you think this would work with just a standard plug so the fans are running at just one constant speed? Im trying to connect an extractor fan to a standard plug, I dont know if this would work in the same way? I've put a picture of the type of fan Im thinking of using below...

View attachment 1042513View attachment 1042514


Ideally I'd like to remove the wires from the fan completely and just replace them with the wires from the plug...


----------



## stelthy (Jul 13, 2010)

GrowThatGoodShit said:


> Ok, I think I've got it. So you just connect the red and black wires into the corresponding sockets on a transformer plug? Do you think this would work with just a standard plug so the fans are running at just one constant speed? Im trying to connect an extractor fan to a standard plug, I dont know if this would work in the same way? I've put a picture of the type of fan Im thinking of using below...
> 
> View attachment 1042513View attachment 1042514
> 
> ...


I'll double check this for you as I have one of these randomly stashed away in the shed.. I'll take pics and post them here for you at somepoint tommoz, and you can just copy my wiring.. alot easier  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 15, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I'll double check this for you as I have one of these randomly stashed away in the shed.. I'll take pics and post them here for you at somepoint tommoz, and you can just copy my wiring.. alot easier  - STELTHY



Oops my bad... I think I must have thrown it away... I take it ur in the UK!? but anyhow you just wire it with 3 core to a plug and it will work fine.. they can sometimes be noisey if you dont use a dimmer/speed controller with it though, You can get cheap fan speed controllers off E-Bay for under 20 quid upto top notch ones exceeding £100. Sorry I couldnt upload you a pic, I didn't realise I had gotten rid of my old fan already  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok no new pics yet but..................! I am planning on spending a fair few hours on my unit today so I'll add new pics this afternoon at some point.. I really want to add my Rez. digital thermometers today and start tidying up my cable etc, B.R.B.  - STELTHY


----------



## GrowThatGoodShit (Jul 15, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Oops my bad... I think I must have thrown it away... I take it ur in the UK!? but anyhow you just wire it with 3 core to a plug and it will work fine.. they can sometimes be noisey if you dont use a dimmer/speed controller with it though, You can get cheap fan speed controllers off E-Bay for under 20 quid upto top notch ones exceeding £100. Sorry I couldnt upload you a pic, I didn't realise I had gotten rid of my old fan already  - STELTHY


No worries man thanks for the advice anyway it's really helped. I've set up the extractor fan with a plug and its running fine now... You're right though about the noise man it's only a cheap one and it's loud as fuck lol the temperatures stable though which is the most important thing..might look into a speed controller though..maybe set it up with a timer as well  Thanks again man  n get some more pics uploaded!! haha


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi G.T.G.S I found it lol, glad my advice helped.. I have decided to upload a couple of pics to show you and others how it should be wired  yeah they are hella noisey lol  If you connect the outtake to a carbon filter, or an air mix chamber and then a carbon filter you'll loose alot of the noise, I have a pic of a cheap fan speed controller I'll upload that too in a min  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Apparently wiring on these vary between 3 and 2 core.. I used 3-core but cut out the 3rd wire, (technically 2-core) this is a view of the terminal side of the extracter fan once the fan has been wired then just connect the corrisponding wires to a 13A plug minus the Green/Yellow and job done.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

This is the cheap fan speed controller I bought on E-Bay to control the speed of my air intake from my loft mounted odor sock. But this is all you'll need to control your in and or out-take fans alone or together, a superb buy.. highly reccomended  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

And lastly before I get back to my Project this is a close-up of the fan speed controller, I am unsure if the writing will help you locate one on E-Bay but this IS what you'll be needing, oh and possible timers for your set up  - STELTHY ps/ hope this helps


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok back to work!!! This is the next problem that needs fixing  messy air-lines - no no NO! this won't do I'd better tidy them using.... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

- Self sticking PVC trunking  easy does it - STELTHY ps/ in a goofy mood today  sorry for the cheesey comments lol!


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

I measured, and cut the length's I needed and arranged them in the correct way to hide my air-lines - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Thats the basic layout complete  a little more modding and that'll be all done - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

I had to make a cut out section in the top right PVC strip to allow it to sit more or less flush under the down section, armed with nothing but a fuckin' serrated bread knife cos someone 'tieved-up' my hacksaw....bastards lol oh well I couldn't let that slow me down or even stop me so I made it work  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

As with all the PVC trunking I have used, I decided to cover the top section's in Silver Tape to color code and help with reflectivity... not that I think it would be a problem without it but I like to keep things consistant!  Thats another job out the way - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Next I have decided to address the semi-pro installation of my REZ. Thermometers  .... A job I had been putting off.. not because its hard but its just 'effort'! lol, anyway here's what I used plus my trusty pencil  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

I used my pencil to draw around the thermometers, This side was a tad more difficult to cut out, Firstly I drilled 4 turning holes for the jigsaw to manouvre the corners within but due to the oval PVC strip housing my thermostat cables, cutting the rectangle hole was no easy task  so I decided this was a good enough effort but...I got behind the unit, not easy the fucker weighs a ton  and I used the hole I had already cut as a guide line and neatened it up from 'behind the scenes' - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

I did the same for both sides, and inserted the small REZ. Thermometer's into the holes I had cut..with the temp probe and wire hanging out the back! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

On both sides 1ft under the rectangle holes I drilled another set of holes (big enough for just the probe etc) this is so the probe will re-enter the cabinet under the grow shelf in line with the PVC trunking, I drilled a further 2 holes in the forward facing trunking strips heading towards the RES. tubs.. to hide the probe wires before they enter enter the actual REZ. tubs in which they'll be set up to work within  Once in place, I covered the wire and holes with silver tape to A) keep smells and light in! and B) to keep everything neat, also if a battery change is needed I only have to pierce the top silver tape, change the battery from behind the scenes and replace the tape .......with more tape, happy days - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah thats better... looking a bit more profesh! and working fine..as expected  looking alot tidyier in there now - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't worry about the conficting readings I will configure every thermometer before I throw in any 'magic bean's' - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Next I plan to install the CCTV camera's and hide my speaker wire's also  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

These are the camera's they have built in night vision LED pickups, and with my green bar light installed vision should be very good, I just screwed them in fed the wires up threw a hole I drilled and re bundled the wires holding them in place with cable ties, and covered up all wires with.... YES! Silver Tape  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

This is one of the camera's installed. Notice I have it on low level to read the temp as well as the growth of the seedling, The other side I mounted the 2nd camera alot higher to allow for the temps still to be read once my ladies have matured in size (good thinking)


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

[/IMG]

And here's my progress so far  note:- I am going to hang 5 CFLs along the top for safe storage, I have one hanging in the top left just as an idea for now. Today I plan on adding my blackout curtain at the bottom to cover my nuit shelf, a bit of wiring and I hope to be buying my UV-B lights too.. I'll add more pics soon, hope your enjoying my work, Peace - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like you are ready to Rock n Roll. Get those seeds planted, dying with anticipation to see this show get started.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 16, 2010)

list is some MAXPOWER porno man just gets better


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jul 16, 2010)

Firstly congrats. It looks very good. You have obviously put alot into this cab. 

My only question: Roughly how much do you think this setup cost you in total? (sorry if this has been asked before)


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

Hell yeah Stelth coming right along eh.
Dude as much cash as you spend I think you need to get an 18 vt dewalt screw gun/drill/hammer drill/ badass toy.
Every person that used my drill has called there's a POS LOL. Easy on your hand when changing out bits too. Just a thought.
I figure your the type to always have some little project going.


----------



## TheJointProject (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn dude!! I leave for a month and come back and this cab has mutated into a monster! That's some serious craftsmanship! Very impressive man. how long till you start the girls up? +Rep for a great journal.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looks like you are ready to Rock n Roll. Get those seeds planted, dying with anticipation to see this show get started.


Hi dude, still a way to go yet... Still gotta lot of wiring to do, I need to box up the top, and cover the unit in chopper-stopper, before I carpet the whole thing and paint it jet black with chrome extra's etc, then I have to kit out my loft with AC a huge odor sock and some tri-wired fans to a remote.. trust me I wanna get started too but there are still a lot of cool mods to be done, so keep watchin' and all will become clear  as the saying goes pictures speak louder than words  and there are lots more pics to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 16, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> list is some MAXPOWER porno man just gets better


Glad your impressed, prepare to be astounded  much more to come !!! - STELTHY


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 16, 2010)

i be keeping my eye on this mod


----------



## 420BongRips (Jul 16, 2010)

Lord, this cabinet gets better every single day.


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 16, 2010)

<Grasshopper> said:


> If you wanna grow in that box of your wifes for personal smoke its your biz. I would be careful about fire in a box like that though. It would just make me nrevous.
> 
> Grasshopper


A very good point. I'm already nervous.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 16, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, still a way to go yet... Still gotta lot of wiring to do, I need to box up the top, and cover the unit in chopper-stopper, before I carpet the whole thing and paint it jet black with chrome extra's etc, then I have to kit out my loft with AC a huge odor sock and some tri-wired fans to a remote.. trust me I wanna get started too but there are still a lot of cool mods to be done, so keep watchin' and all will become clear  as the saying goes pictures speak louder than words  and there are lots more pics to come  - STELTHY


There are mods to be done, but you are missing out on some precious veg / bud time in there that you could be doing while modifying your cabinet. But everyone has different priorities 

Good luck on the rest of you build


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 16, 2010)

And for me the more I grow the more I save


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 16, 2010)

damn dude thats a helluva box. Looks a little lonely without plants though


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

Well it's obviously not just about the buds for stelthy. Dudes a craftsman that enjoys every aspect of this hobby and in turn this will make the end product much more enjoyable.


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 16, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I installed a colour coordinated smoke alarm at the front in the centre at the top, piece of mind etc... if things ever went tits up! I wouldn't wanna get torched in my sleep without a fighting chance  I still may add some extra fire safety stuff later on - STELTHY


I won't be so nervous about it now. Lol. Great thread and excellent rating. Thanks Stelthy.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

PVC black n white black-out curtain required............ - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Job done............ NEXT!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

TheDude0007 said:


> Firstly congrats. It looks very good. You have obviously put alot into this cab.
> 
> My only question: Roughly how much do you think this setup cost you in total? (sorry if this has been asked before)


Hi man, I would estimate approx £1000 give or take.. not to bothered though cos my last grow has pretty much paid for it...So my last grow sorted me £750 and I made hash and kept a half for myself, so Really I have only spent £250 of my own money if you get what I mean, and once I get the girls going in this unit any stress from the cost will be long gone .. and I'll be in pure profit and bud heaven, and I'll keep on getting 'paid'  every couple of month's... so the equipment and my share of man hours (labour) has been worth it, and I have set myself up for a lifetime of happiness from a drobe thats going to keep on giving  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> i be keeping my eye on this mod


Cool cool  expect more this week  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

420BongRips said:


> Lord, this cabinet gets better every single day.


Hearing you/people tell me how good my work is has really helped give me the drive to push on and get more done in there this week, happy days.... but.. still more to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> I won't be so nervous about it now. Lol. Great thread and excellent rating. Thanks Stelthy.


I try to cover everything.. but I still plan on putting a fire extinguisher on the side and a compact Co2 trigger to snuff out any unwanted possible flames, if anything was to ignite also with a CO2 extinguisher in play the ladies are much less likely to come to any harm  keeping us and them in check for saftey : - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

After I get the next bit of wiring out the way, I expect I'll chuck in a bag seed girl under a 250 MH just to get the ball rolling, but I wont plant any power seeds un til I know for sure everything is set to run like clock-work  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> And for me the more I grow the more I save


I totally agree..  this unit will be very good for me in that way exactly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> damn dude thats a helluva box. Looks a little lonely without plants though


Not long to go now man... The big day is coming up... I'd say in no more than a month  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Well it's obviously not just about the buds for stelthy. Dudes a craftsman that enjoys every aspect of this hobby and in turn this will make the end product much more enjoyable.



Spot on  time n effort = better results .....and I'am striving for excellence on this one, I know its taking a while, and Rome wasn't built in a day but the best things come to those who wait, and as every grower know its a waiting game. Keep watching  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

I almost forgot to mention.. I went to a NERVANA (NIRVANA TRIBUTE BAND) gig the other night.. I was so fuckin' impressed the dude not only looked like the late Kurt D Cobain, but spoke, sang and acted like him to a T, seriously this is the best cover band I ve ever seen in my life, they even smashed all their instruments at the end of the show .........GOOD TIMES!!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

He even sneaked off for a joint after the show along by the beach, I had some insane bud on me I was going to offer him some, If it had been Kurt that would've been another story but I chose to keep the good stuff for a smoke in the car on the way home, after a night of reckless drinking and head banging, moshing etc a doob was the perfect end to a good night, I'll upload a YOU-TUBE vid in a min so you'll see just how real they were  ...............then its back to work on my project  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghoPYviDpY4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2lw83REGlc

SO SO GOOD!! right back to the cab  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok so 98% of the inside of the cab is done now I need to focus on the top section, 1st step the wiring .. FUCK ME! .. mission .. so so many cables, where to start.. actually I think I'll start with the air pump and tackle the wiring after  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Tangled airlines are not cool, I chopped them down to size, enhoused them in PVC trunking and added some ........ - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

- Of these air flow taps to control the speed of the air-flow heading towards my Rez. tubs  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

And lastly sat the pump on a sponge to take away vibration and noise, more pics coming soon.. I want to tidy the wires/cables before I show the top section - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a rough sketch I did of a possible top section and overlook on how the system will be set up.. ANY surgestions or ideas you have will be carefully considered.. this is NOT the final design, its my 1st idea of things to come  - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is that your intake or exhaust that goes up to the next floor of the house?


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 17, 2010)

Stelthy can i put a order in for 1 of ur cabs ??


----------



## machnak (Jul 17, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> Stelthy can i put a order in for 1 of ur cabs ??



Haha, I second that.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Is that your intake or exhaust that goes up to the next floor of the house?


Hi dude, Thats my intake from my loft above, the roof is not sealed so fresh air is always flowing through and its always alot cooler than outside due to not being in direct sunlight .. obviously  lol  I exhaust through my RHINO fiter that in true stealth style allows expelled air to excape out of a speaker grill facing the ceiling then I have a fan in the room to push the warm exhaust out the door into the landing area, in the summer I leave the windows open anyway and in the winter I turn the heating off upstairs and my Stealth cupboard acts as a heater + money saver  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> Stelthy can i put a order in for 1 of ur cabs ??


I'd love to make cabs for sale.. that would be a cool job, risky lol but never the less cool  I could pretty much turn anything into a grow enviroment I am still yet to do a micro PC grow, seems pointless but I may do it one day just for fun  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> Haha, I second that.


Glad your impressed, I love working on this project  - STELTHY


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 17, 2010)

do what ur good at i say mate and u are fucking good mate


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

lol  cheers  The wiring's been a bit of a head ache today and I have a hangover to, (last night - bang on the Stella) todays been euphoric to say the least I managed some mods but to be on the safe side I'll leave the wiring to the morning .. better to be safe than sorry  - STELTHY


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 17, 2010)

lol yeah mate


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

When I asked the question my primary concern was drawing hot air from upstairs, but it sounds like you will be fine, but whenever possible, you want to keep your duct runs as short as possible. The cfm's you loose increases greatly with every few feet of duck you add. So if the loft is your only option I would say stick with it but you may need a bigger fan, but if you can run it down into a crawl space or basement and cut the lenght of the duct in half, that would be a much better option.


----------



## growwwww (Jul 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I'd love to make cabs for sale.. that would be a cool job, risky lol but never the less cool  I could pretty much turn anything into a grow enviroment I am still yet to do a micro PC grow, seems pointless but I may do it one day just for fun  - STELTHY


Alot of lazy people will pay alot of money for a decent grow cabinet, its not illegal aswell, used to grow vegatables


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok in that case Ill add the in-duct fan and odor sock as soon as the ducting enters the loft, that way the run should be at least 2M shorter in length I was unaware the cfm's reduced every few feet.. so I'll take your advice.. thanks man  No such luck no basement etc in our house.. so its all about loft space and an average sized AC I am sure it'll be ok though  I'll draw up some more cab. ideas tommoz and post them, feel free to comment and add any tips etc, many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Alot of lazy people will pay alot of money for a decent grow cabinet, its not illegal aswell, used to grow vegatables



This could well be a business idea, I could bite into.. say for example I was going to sell the cab I am working on now.. how much do you think I should sell it for?.. just as an idea.. I love this unit, and am keeping it, but in the future I could build a very simerlar one. I wonder how much shipping/postal charges etc would be though  so estimate a cost I'd be interested in knowing what you think  - STELTHY


----------



## growwwww (Jul 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> This could well be a business idea, I could bite into.. say for example I was going to sell the cab I am working on now.. how much do you think I should sell it for?.. just as an idea.. I love this unit, and am keeping it, but in the future I could build a very simerlar one. I wonder how much shipping/postal charges etc would be though  so estimate a cost I'd be interested in knowing what you think  - STELTHY


I dont really know, but a nicely and astetically pleasing PC grow box and whatever can for like a hundred quid, i recon you could sell it for a couple of hundred EASILY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Food for thought  I may do it I'll jot down some costs and try n work out a good price and look into how much delivery would work out as.. then who know's You could order a 'STELTHY-GRO-CAB' On-line in the near future  - STELTHY


----------



## growwwww (Jul 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Food for thought  I may do it I'll jot down some costs and try n work out a good price and look into how much delivery would work out as.. then who know's You could order a 'STELTHY-GRO-CAB' On-line in the near future  - STELTHY



Yeah i mean it looks like you are good at DIY,

and i doubt and dont think it would be a main source of income, but think about it as briniging some funds for a nice couple of holidays and whatnot during the year.

To be honest it doesnt take much effort to set up a simple 1 page HTML website, host it online, selling a decent grow cab, for a reasonable price (compared to the crazy ones that are sold on some hydroponic websites)

Just state honestly, will take a 2-3 weeks to make(if you only want to spend the time on the project when you know you have an order secured) and a week to deliver once done- will start construction when a cheque made payable to bla bla bla is recieved in the post and cashed. Or some shit like that.

blam blam couple of hundred quid ding dong


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

I am genuinley going to look into this... I will do some research on line and see if I can secure a small business loan etc.. then if all goes well I'll actually do this ... After I have finished this unit and have it up n running then... I'll start the business venture and see what I can make of it 'STELTHY' could be a house-hold name  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

More cab updates coming 1st thing in the morning  I am hitting the sack now but 1st I'll down an Icey Orange Ribena happy reading peeps  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 17, 2010)

Go to bed already It's 6 in the afternoon here.


----------



## chrisbtx (Jul 19, 2010)

Loving the way it's looking so far! Keep up the great work!


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 19, 2010)

Stelthy.... WoW!!

I Don't know what else to say!!!

Awesome man!!

CabinetBuds


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

I still havent done my wiring.. need to get some new leccy tape and some new wire snippers, and my cars in the garage getting a new rad. so gotta wait a day or 2 never mind thats given me time to measure the wood needed for the top box etc.... Anyhow here is my 2nd idea of how the finished cab could look with some minor alterations  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Why the odor sock, isn't that an intake you could just use an AC filter or cheese cloth and get more cfm's flowing in from the loft.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Why the odor sock, isn't that an intake you could just use an AC filter or cheese cloth and get more cfm's flowing in from the loft.


Yeah its the intake... I wanted to make sure any dust, cobwebs or random bits of crap didnt make their way down the ducting and into the grow enviroment also I figured this may also be a good way to stop bug's etc from doing the same, and lastly I figured once the fans are off (along with the lights) then the smell wouldn't back-track up the ducting out into my loft where the breathable windy loft could blow the scent towards A-hole neighbours who would not hesitate to bust me... so I figured it would be a practical efficient extra to add. I also presumed that with an in-duct fan directly under the Odor Soc it would help pull the clean air in at a faster/ or fast enough rate, to be benificial to cool the cooltube at the correct rate... Would you not add an Odor Soc at the top like I have detailed? if not .. what would you put on the end to stop the smell back tracking and to stop insects/bugs etc from making their way in/ down the ducting into the growroom? I look forward to yours and anyone elses surjestions here.. as these are not my final designs and any improvements I can make will most probably be made, write back soon, many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Why the odor sock, isn't that an intake you could just use an AC filter or cheese cloth and get more cfm's flowing in from the loft.


Ps/ what does an AC filter look like, and how would I apply it? and same question for the 'cheese cloth'?? any pics or links would be awesome.. once again many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 20, 2010)

see u hav a set of decks what do u mix


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

Um... Hip-Hop, am into scratchin' etc not used 'em in a while though need some new concords .. bit pricey lol been playin' my elec guitar whenever I have the time at the mo.. I am working on an outside project converting an old shed into a sound booth with decks etc but its hard to do 2 projects at the same time, expecially when you dont wanna make any mistakes on either one  - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

These won't help with smell but if your exhaust runs all the time smell shouldn't be an issue.
Both of these will stop unwanted things getting in the cab while retaining good air flow.


This is an AC filter







This is cheese cloth


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Um... Hip-Hop, am into scratchin' etc not used 'em in a while though need some new concords .. bit pricey lol been playin' my elec guitar whenever I have the time at the mo.. I am working on an outside project converting an old shed into a sound booth with decks etc but its hard to do 2 projects at the same time, expecially when you dont wanna make any mistakes on either one  - STELTHY


Could we get pics? I can just imagine what that's like.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 20, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Um... Hip-Hop, am into scratchin' etc not used 'em in a while though need some new concords .. bit pricey lol been playin' my elec guitar whenever I have the time at the mo.. I am working on an outside project converting an old shed into a sound booth with decks etc but its hard to do 2 projects at the same time, expecially when you dont wanna make any mistakes on either one  - STELTHY


i got a pair of concords of ebay mate for 70 pound try there


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

> These won't help with smell but if your exhaust runs all the time smell shouldn't be an issue.
> Both of these will stop unwanted things getting in the cab while retaining good air flow.
> 
> Would this be a better way to go or would a super big Odor Soc be just as good, and help control unwanted smell leaks too? I mean I can use a 6" to 8 or 10" converter so I can attach a huge Odor Soc I was thinking I may add an O-Zone generator in the loft to take special care to evacuate any smells if they do decide to excape, I could put it on a timer... but my main concern is wether or not to use the Odor Soc? - STELTHY


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Jul 20, 2010)

Holycrap, get some plants in there already!

Kidding, killer box bro.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Could we get pics? I can just imagine what that's like.


When I have finished I will re visit your request and upload some pics.. at the moment its just a brick shell with some sockets and cable, tons to do yet... I may do a thread on that after I am all finished with this project  and yep! your right  it will be modded/pimped lol to perfection  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

jack the beanstalk said:


> Holycrap, get some plants in there already!
> 
> Kidding, killer box bro.


Soon lol  ................ not long now, cheers JTB  Once its finished and perfect there will be no stopping me  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> i got a pair of concords of ebay mate for 70 pound try there


Cheers buddy... I'll run a search this evening  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> These won't help with smell but if your exhaust runs all the time smell shouldn't be an issue.
> Both of these will stop unwanted things getting in the cab while retaining good air flow.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 20, 2010)

wow just wow is all i can say. great read!! such an amazing cab i had fun watching u make it i would deff buy one of these cabs if you put them on the market, anyways great thread man im sub'd


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd go with the odor sock and save the ideas I suggested in case you have cooling problems.
If cooling is not a problem then I think it'd be cool to know that smell can't escape.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I'd go with the odor sock and save the ideas I suggested in case you have cooling problems.
> If cooling is not a problem then I think it'd be cool to know that smell can't escape.


Cheers man will do, when I get around to it I'll let you know how it works out and I'll make a note of your ideas cos I may need to fall back on them in the future  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> wow just wow is all i can say. great read!! such an amazing cab i had fun watching u make it i would deff buy one of these cabs if you put them on the market, anyways great thread man im sub'd


Cool man. good to have you on board  glad you ve enjoyed catchin' up theres still loads of cool mods to come  who knows if I do start up a business then you too could own a 'STELTHY original grow-cab'  I do like the idea of making these... I have some shit hot ideas  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 20, 2010)

Read the thread and was very interested, I was going to do something similiar but remain soil. good shit man keep up the good work,


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Read the thread and was very interested, I was going to do something similiar but remain soil. good shit man keep up the good work,


Hi dude, cheers man glad you've found it an interesting read so far  you should do a simerlar one in soil!... it would make for a great comparrison keep watchin .. plenty more still to come  - STELTHY


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jul 20, 2010)

stelth 1st things 1st ur cab has truly inspired me. I have a couple questions does it lower ur heat if u have that inline sucking the air from the cool tube or pushing it through? and do you feel really any heat while that inline is on. i mean how far do you think you will be able to keep that above the plants when the time comes? I plan on doing all this with a 400 it's just everything ur doin is what i want to do just with a lower wattage system


----------



## Julez1 (Jul 20, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

The intake run looks better for sure. Hows the wiring comming?


----------



## RastaMonsta (Jul 21, 2010)

yo stealthy i need some help with wiring pc fans. i blew 4 om them up already.lol . im gonna buy these www.bestbuy.com/site/Antec+-+TriCool+80mm+Case+Cooling+Fan+-+Clear/9297931.p?id=1218080198471&skuId=9297931&st=computer%20fans&cp=1&lp=1. how can i wire them up? i wana have both of them on the same socket.


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 21, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> yo stealthy i need some help with wiring pc fans. i blew 4 om them up already.lol . im gonna buy these www.bestbuy.com/site/Antec+-+TriCool+80mm+Case+Cooling+Fan+-+Clear/9297931.p?id=1218080198471&skuId=9297931&st=computer%20fans&cp=1&lp=1. how can i wire them up? i wana have both of them on the same socket.


u are so funny mate


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;XOzs1FehYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOzs1FehYOA[/video]
Ok I've woken up with this tune in my head, My cars ready to be collected from the garage  and I have a bit of money to buy some wood, some cable snips and some spray paint, I figure a hard song for a hard days work ahead, I'll keep you all posted and take some good pics to upload later  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2010)

pitbull1117 said:


> stelth 1st things 1st ur cab has truly inspired me. I have a couple questions does it lower ur heat if u have that inline sucking the air from the cool tube or pushing it through? and do you feel really any heat while that inline is on. i mean how far do you think you will be able to keep that above the plants when the time comes? I plan on doing all this with a 400 it's just everything ur doin is what i want to do just with a lower wattage system



Ok I have tried both having the fan suck and blow and I'd have to say it works better sucking.. it may shorten the life of the fan but it will clear alot more heat alot quicker having it suck instead of blowing.. Also because the light is cooled hence "cool-tube"  you can have the plants touching the cool-tube no problem  providing the air you use comes from a different room with cooler temps or an AC unit etc then YES you can have the plants touching the tube and it will be mildly warm  I also have a 250w ballast and a 400w ballast and I will prob start with the 250..... get that grow out the way and make notes then do the same for the 400 and then finally the 600 hardcore one.. But I am going to document the whole thing in this thread so feel free to leave comments, ask questions and well you get the idea  keep watchin buddy more to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The intake run looks better for sure. Hows the wiring comming?


Hi dude, Thanks... the wiring and some other bits are getting done today... I'll add pics shortly will defo. look better by this evening  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> yo stealthy i need some help with wiring pc fans. i blew 4 om them up already.lol . im gonna buy these www.bestbuy.com/site/Antec+-+TriCool+80mm+Case+Cooling+Fan+-+Clear/9297931.p?id=1218080198471&skuId=9297931&st=computer%20fans&cp=1&lp=1. how can i wire them up? i wana have both of them on the same socket.


Hella easy my friend  join your PC fans wires together, leaving out the (yellow - (remote wire)....so black to black and red to red .. then connect the loom to a transformer plug that varies in voltage from 3V to 12V you may have to cut off the transformer connection adaptor at the end of the cable (furthest from the plug) to reveal 2 wires .. you should be able to connect either wire red or black to the 2 wire transformer plug however if it doesnt work just swap the terminals ..If you still dont quite get it I'll post pics later as a helping hand.. And yes you can have the both/all on the same plug, its better that way cos they'll run at the same speed as each other .. hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> [video=youtube;XOzs1FehYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOzs1FehYOA[/video]
> Ok I've woken up with this tune in my head, My cars ready to be collected from the garage  and I have a bit of money to buy some wood, some cable snips and some spray paint, I figure a hard song for a hard days work ahead, I'll keep you all posted and take some good pics to upload later  - STELTHY


I just picked up Deftones latest album it has some good songs on it.
Thanks stelth I love waking up to good song it sets the tone of the day.


----------



## RastaMonsta (Jul 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hella easy my friend  join your PC fans wires together, leaving out the (yellow - (remote wire)....so black to black and red to red .. then connect the loom to a transformer plug that varies in voltage from 3V to 12V you may have to cut off the transformer connection adaptor at the end of the cable (furthest from the plug) to reveal 2 wires .. you should be able to connect either wire red or black to the 2 wire transformer plug however if it doesnt work just swap the terminals ..If you still dont quite get it I'll post pics later as a helping hand.. And yes you can have the both/all on the same plug, its better that way cos they'll run at the same speed as each other .. hope that helps - STELTHY


thanks bro, so i can run 2 fans off a 12v and not decrese cfm? both my fans are 12v. the last four i blew up i think i used an ac adapter instead of dc. probablly used to many volts also.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my favs
[video=youtube;EHGhjOEtpnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHGhjOEtpnc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## RastaMonsta (Jul 22, 2010)

stelthy is this adapter good


----------



## RastaMonsta (Jul 22, 2010)

specifications for the fan are 

12vdc
0.18 amp
2.16 watt
2000 rpm
28.89 cfm


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Ok I have tried both having the fan suck and blow and I'd have to say it works better sucking.. it may shorten the life of the fan but it will clear alot more heat alot quicker having it suck instead of blowing.. Also because the light is cooled hence "cool-tube"  you can have the plants touching the cool-tube no problem  providing the air you use comes from a different room with cooler temps or an AC unit etc then YES you can have the plants touching the tube and it will be mildly warm  I also have a 250w ballast and a 400w ballast and I will prob start with the 250..... get that grow out the way and make notes then do the same for the 400 and then finally the 600 hardcore one.. But I am going to document the whole thing in this thread so feel free to leave comments, ask questions and well you get the idea  keep watchin buddy more to come  - STELTHY


The heat shouldnt be an issue, but since you are using a 600w, the light might be too intense and cause bleaching. I have this problem regularly with my plants, especially the ones right under the light. Just as a heads up, if you see the ones closest to the bulb turning light green and you get strange curling or abnormal growth, just break those branches to make them a little shorter and it should clear right up. If you use a scrog, you shouldnt have this problem.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Next I have decided to tackle a storage unit to house the ballasts within... this is the scrap wood (MDF) I picked up from B&Q it cost a quid fifty, so peanutz really  and I had it cut to my measurements too, here's how the unit starts off - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

I measured up where I wanted to put the shelves and made sure they were level - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Here are the shelves... I had to draw around the foot holes to each of the ballasts and drill holes in the 4 corners of each ones - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Like so ..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Then I had to bang nails into the back of each larger (side piece) of wood along the shelf lines .. 3 nails per shelf - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

So each of the out side's looked like this  ... (easier to attach the shelves this way) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

This is one side with the nails banged through and the shelves attached ... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

I continued to bang the nails through the other side so the shelves were held firmly in place.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

The shelving unit is nearly complete almost ready for the ballasts, but first ... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Now time for a lick of black spray paint  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

One more coat to do - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Time to leave it to dry and ............ - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2010)

Chill now, gotta wait for the 3 coats of paint to dry so booze n bud time now followed by a kebab from the local shop, installation and pics on there way and will be up loaded tommoz  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok so this is how its looking now with the ballasts in place.. however I want to elevate them to allow sufficient air flow once I add fans to each compartment in the not so distant future  so... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought some nuts and bolts and some small washers from my local hardware store .. I placed the bolts in the holes I had drilled from the under each shelf.. and placed a series of nuts and washer's on each bolt to elevate the ballasts .. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

Elevated  gotta get some fans yet before this sections done completely but that's all that's left to do on this section  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

Next I knabbed some insulated foam tape from my mate, who works installing AC units... don't worry he'll come into play again later when I mod the loft etc  but for now as it was surgested to me a while ago on this thread I should use foam etc to keep vibration's from the in-line fan etc to a bare minimal.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

I removed the block on which I had the in-line fan sitting on, sprayed it black.. and added a strip of the insulated foam to both the top and the under-side and replaced it and fastened it in place again with long bolts etc..  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

I measured the back of the wall mountable stereo and used an off cut as a backing I sprayed it... black  .. and then screwed in some small 'L' brackets, a anti- vibration strip and some smaller front face 'L' brackets as support ... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2010)

And here's the bad boy stereo in place... I will prob. make a mounting shelf for the CCTV monitor next, finish my wiring (still) and then make the coffin/box for the top section, I am off out to BBQ for some home made blunts and a swap meat style do, I gotta enjoy the sun whilst we have it  , more updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 24, 2010)

Every time I see it it just keeps looking better and better. Cant wait to see this bitchin cabinet finished. Top quality work as always Stealthy.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 24, 2010)

looks fuckin rad man. always outshining the brightest stars.....lol


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 24, 2010)

*stelthy* you are a saint sent by the grow cab goddess to help us in need of weed. Good Job man!
I just recently started my Grow cab and have been following along with your thread., It's small enough for 3, 5 gal pots. and a 400 watt hps.
So far I've got everything in place, and were i want it to be. now it's just time to put in the labor hours and installing all the fans and carbon filter ect.
What did you use to cut exact holes? what type of drill did you use?


----------



## machnak (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks good Stelthy! Must admit I'm a little jealous!


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Every time I see it it just keeps looking better and better. Cant wait to see this bitchin cabinet finished. Top quality work as always Stealthy.


Thanks man  yeah when its all done it will be time to GROW  I cant wait I am also going to put some other herbs and plants in there too, I plan on doing some genetic play .. ie/ cross breeding strawberries and tomatoes etc and changing the colours of fruit through gene science..and obviously I will have my girls in there too  I have so many nuits now I think the best results aren't too far away  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> looks fuckin rad man. always outshining the brightest stars.....lol


Cheers dude, lol ... I do try  I ve got lots more planned for my cab this week, and as always alot of pics to upload too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2010)

MuppetMan1989 said:


> *stelthy* you are a saint sent by the grow cab goddess to help us in need of weed. Good Job man!
> I just recently started my Grow cab and have been following along with your thread., It's small enough for 3, 5 gal pots. and a 400 watt hps.
> So far I've got everything in place, and were i want it to be. now it's just time to put in the labor hours and installing all the fans and carbon filter ect.
> What did you use to cut exact holes? what type of drill did you use?


Hi dude, I just used a standard SDS drill... no actually I just used a standard drill + bit. It was given to me when my last one caught alight after I attached a circ. hole-saw attachment to it lol, anyhow yeah just a normal drill, What do you need to drill ? I'll check out your cab in a min  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looks good Stelthy! Must admit I'm a little jealous!


lol,  cool  .. well I still have loads more to do on it and when its completly done .. alot of heads will turn  - STELTHY


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 26, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, I just used a standard SDS drill... no actually I just used a standard drill + bit. It was given to me when my last one caught alight after I attached a circ. hole-saw attachment to it lol, anyhow yeah just a normal drill, What do you need to drill ? I'll check out your cab in a min  - STELTHY



I'll be uploading pics today of my cab and everything. I haven't done any modification to it yet. maybe you can guide me

One Love
-MuppetMan


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

This was the sheet of measurements I came up with to make the top box for my Stealth-Cab, I think I made a mistake on one of the measurements but only time will tell... and if I'am out I'll either get the measurement re-cut or I'll buy a new section that's the correct size. I don't usually make mistakes but I had a fair few beers for lunch and am pretty sure I 'fluffed' one of the measurements I made  nevermind anyway  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha, it's always the beers for lunch! They get me a lot too.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

This is a rough idea at what I am aiming for as far as design goes  I will probably still add extra thing's, for eg. Hydrolic arms on the front facing pannel to hold it up when I need to work/adjust my kit.. ( the kind you get to hold a car boot up with). I need to add a few things to my shopping list, and I also think I'll add a few more CPU fans in various places to help push the Carbon Filter's exhaust away from being directly vented against the ceiling of my room, I may mod the box when I am done to push the exhaust forwards instead of up  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Haha, it's always the beers for lunch! They get me a lot too.


It does happen, don't it  lol still mistake or no mistake the beers were defo. needed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

I went to B&Q and had to use 2X huge £16.40 boards of MDF, this is the mad pile I was left with after the B&Q worker, (not so happily) cut my requested measurements (all of them) I also left all the off cuts for the guy to clear up as I have no use (I hope)  for the extra bits at home. This is my basic starting point for the construction of my new top box - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

This is just propped up, but so far so good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

I fuckin' knew it lol  oh well at least the tops too big n not too small  I'll meaure the bit I need to cut and re-visit the store tommoz and get that sorted. No big deal  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok I've measured the bit that needs cutting.. but thats enough for today I need to eat big time, Ribs, Pizza chips you name it... and.... more beer followed by bong, shower and bed lol.. I'll upload more updates soon  - STELTHY


----------



## RastaMonsta (Jul 27, 2010)

sup stelthy! does that insulated tape work well? check out my thread. i made an update.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2010)

I went to Homebase and got my top section re-cut for free.. My only problem now is I can't do my wiring due to the fact that I've decided to put my multi-plug extension lead on the top facing the ceiling..(due to the height of the cupboard with the top box in place the multi-plug will be out of view) but I'll need to drill holes in the top to feed the plugs through.. I went on E-Bay earlier and bid on some dyna-mat and some accoustic sound insulation foam.. and have enquired about the cost of some plexi-glass.. once I am in possession of these materials etc I will take pics as I go and transform the top into a sound insulated work of art (I hope)  lol, But for now I dont have much else to do than update my shopping list, buy what I can from it and wait patiently for the goods to arrive - STELTHY


----------



## GrowThatGoodShit (Jul 27, 2010)

Lookin good stelthy!!!!!!!!! It just gets better n better man!!


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> sup stelthy! does that insulated tape work well? check out my thread. i made an update.


Hi dude yeah the tape works really well and its pretty sticky too  always a good thing when you have tiny grains of carbon scattered near by I'll check out your thread now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2010)

GrowThatGoodShit said:


> Lookin good stelthy!!!!!!!!! It just gets better n better man!!


Cheers G.T.G.S  I am well looking forward to pimpin' the top box  it'll be tough since I'll be working alone on it but thats ok cos at least I can take all the credit,.. and reap all the bud rewards  more to come .. - STELTHY


----------



## chrisbtx (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great man! Can't wait to see those seeds planted!


----------



## bohicular (Aug 1, 2010)

The cab is looking great. I can't wait to see how your temps pan out, as I am in a battle (or war, maybe) with temps on my stealth cabinet. 

About your upwards pc fans: is there any kind of intake for that bottom cavity they are pulling air from? If not, I don't think they'll push any air out. Try holding a pc fan with its backside 1-2cm from a wall, and you'll see that barely any air comes out, even tho the blades are rotating.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

bohicular said:


> The cab is looking great. I can't wait to see how your temps pan out, as I am in a battle (or war, maybe) with temps on my stealth cabinet.
> 
> About your upwards pc fans: is there any kind of intake for that bottom cavity they are pulling air from? If not, I don't think they'll push any air out. Try holding a pc fan with its backside 1-2cm from a wall, and you'll see that barely any air comes out, even tho the blades are rotating.


Hi dude, glad your liking my cab so far  answering your question, the upward facing fans do not have a seperate air portal, but.. since cool air is being pulled in from the loft above and released in the bottom left hand side of my cab (just above the shelf) the fans are purely there just to help evenly push the cool air up threw through plants and more or less straight into the open end of the cool-tube  , because the shelf is not air tight there should be enough air movement to cause elevation and the plants should (should) be happier for it - since they breath from the under side of their leaves this should help em' out  as well as airiating the room better. Also the fans are in place with 4" holes above them, I did this with a circ. hole saw so they wern't mounted with any air restrictions - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

I first needed to put in a mounting strip on all four sides of the top of my unit, to help me mount the top box up there, this is what I used .. A measured piece of wood that was 2" X 1/2" X the length and width of the cupboard.. a number of L shaped brackets and some small wood screws - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

I used a spare strip to act as a guide line so I was left with an even lip all around the outside edge, you get the idea  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

Like a complete twat, I jotted down my measurements the other day, 2 parts to the wind   lol. So obviousley I made a few mistakes lol... Fuck it!! never mind I did the best I could to rectify the problem I salvaged a few boards and had to cut them down to size, I cut in-dents on the sides of 2 pieces for the mid sections, More mods are needed but you know me, it will all be right as rain in no time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

This was the 1st mid section piece.. (the easy one)  a nice snug fit happy daze  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

This is a front view of the 1st mid section as seen above - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

Once I had fitted the 2nd mid-section I had to draw a perfect-ish circle  for the in-line fans back hole (lol) but after doing so and cutting it out it was a good vibe knowing that it fitted and was going to plan ... (so far) some of these boards are just supported but its good seeing that there are 3 different sections for temp. solutions - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

I have ordered my sound proofing so that'll look good as well as serving a purpose  everything is coming together now, But as I always say : There's still loads more to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry for the blurry pic, dunno what happened there  but still I'll do some more tomoz and take pics as I go - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

I am looking forward to sorting this top section out.. The unit weighs a ton now so moving it is no easy task, I have a roll of chopper-stopper to cover it in but want to wait ultimatley for the top section to be finished 1st, so I can do the chopper-stopper and carpeting etc all at once, I want to upgrade the front doors on it too but, thats a way off yet. I have a tin of black paint and some chrome fitting the only thing I really need is some plexi-glass and some window tint to finish the cupboard (as well as a few things off my list) I hope you've enjoyed my few updates, I look forward to adding more asap, cheers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2010)

PS does anyone know of an erm.. metal rod etc that I can use to brace the under side of the top (main growroom/from where the light hangs from).. I need a length of metal with some holes drilled in it to bolt through from the underside because its bending a bit at the mo and is not helping my doors and the hinges at the moment, "all ideas LINK's Pic's and info.. would be appreciated. +REP!!!" I hope someone can help!! cheer's - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 1, 2010)

Lookin good man


----------



## Creeper126 (Aug 2, 2010)

this is my first post cuz im new. mad props!


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers mate, welcome to 'Roll-it-up' hope you enjoy what you see/learn etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Lookin good man



Cheer's Buddy  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks incredible man.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2010)

Good good  I recieved my 1st lot of sound proofing today...and managed to load up the pic from my new phone (Htc DESIRE) so thats all good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looks incredible man.


Thankyou  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2010)

PS does anyone know of an erm.. metal rod etc that I can use to brace the under side of the top (main growroom/from where the light hangs from).. I need a length of metal with some holes drilled in it to bolt through from the underside because its bending a bit at the mo and is not helping my doors and the hinges at the moment, "all ideas LINK's Pic's and info.. would be appreciated. +REP!!!" I hope someone can help!! cheer's - STELTHY


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW
took a hell of along time to get through all that .. 
it just goes on and on ...... 
a few questions.. 

the heater bar thing you have .. are they really needed .. i mean are the temps going to get that low in there.... 

also .. how do you plan on 100 percent light proofing it .. on a n earlier photo there a few light leaks in the doors.. 
and i also have one of those inline fans... and its hella loud... i got a speed control for it and i had to box it in with about 5 towels to keep the noise down .. 

one more thing ... the total price so far... rough estimate?


your an inspiration .. i have to rent soon .. and i cant just throw up a 6by 6 tent and drill holes into walls now .. so im looking for a nice big gorw cab to grow stealth in too.. i wont go into a much detail as you but its been a good read thanks . 

i always like a good uk effort


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey man, I was reading some things I figured maybe better hinges may help and maybe put another hinge per door. IDK.....Maybe try building 4 45 degree angle pieces of 2 by 6 and attaching to sides and ceiling. Good luck Stealth.


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 2, 2010)

stelthy said:


> PS does anyone know of an erm.. metal rod etc that I can use to brace the under side of the top (main growroom/from where the light hangs from).. I need a length of metal with some holes drilled in it to bolt through from the underside because its bending a bit at the mo and is not helping my doors and the hinges at the moment, "all ideas LINK's Pic's and info.. would be appreciated. +REP!!!" I hope someone can help!! cheer's - STELTHY


Wow... 2 hours to read all this. Mad props dude. That is some dedication.

As far as the bend is concerned I would just attach some rails across the top. One at the front, one at the back and one or two in the middle if you want. You could attach with right-angled metal brackets since it doesn't look like you've room to drill and screw from the outside in.

The last thing you want is the top cupboard collapsing in on your masterpiece, and your babies (and knocking out your smoke detector maybe). Just how solid is this main cupboard?.. Worth re-enforcing the joints perhaps?

Fucking well done though m8 - rep


----------



## chrisbtx (Aug 2, 2010)

I was curious, will those ballasts be okay in such a tight space with the amount of heat they generate? I know mine gets really hot and I have it in an area where there is open ventilation... unless you have fans blowing from one side through the other and I just completely missed that reading through all 60+ pages of the thread so far.

I must say, you are thorough if nothing else!


----------



## stelthy (Aug 3, 2010)

days to daze said:


> WOW
> took a hell of along time to get through all that ..
> it just goes on and on ......
> a few questions..
> ...


Hi Daystodaze.. the reason I have the bar heaters is because during winter months the temps can drop pretty low at night, so I figured if I installed 2 120W bar heaters and rigged them up to a thermostat, then say the night temps drop below 18-20 oC then the bars will heat the room back up to around 26oC and then cut off, they will keep doing this until the lighting comes on in the morning  Your right... There were light leaks.. I am going to put a seal/frame around the inside of the doors with insulation strips for a light proofed seal, then I will put some tight fitting locks on them A) for security and B) for the light proofing Once I have finished this top box I am working on at the mo, that will prob. be my next mission  Yeah I am aware that its pretty loud when it really kicks in, hence the large ammount of sound proofing I have just ordered and the top box I am building, not only will the top box make everything look tidy and a bit more profesh. but it should take the edge off the loudness caused from the in-line fan (fingers crossed)  and an estimate on price would be a scary £1300.00... but as I explained before I take pride in my work and am not too bothered about the final cost.. for a couple of reasons ..when I have done a grow with each of the 3 digital ballasts and also another with the CFL's (4 grows total) my experimenting will be up to date and the money I make will pay off my materials and make me feel better about all the man hours I have put into this project  after that its purely profit, profit, profit all the way and the cab will be excellent to work in. If I have one bit of advice, I'd say get all your materials ie. in-line fan, filter, pots, etc etc... and then work out how much space your going to need 1st before you get your cab then your in control of how tall your grow space can be... a tape measure is so so helpful  also set up the cab close to a window/vent so you can suck/blow (depending on your set up) with ease - less ducting the better  Good luck to you, feel free to drop me a LINK if you start your project cab. I'll be sure to return the favour and read through your work  I have to admit I could have finished ages ago and tammed the system right down and still've gotten awesome results but I like/enjoy making it different from the norm and its much more of a personal cab now... as far as I know mines the only one like it  glad you've enjoyed reading, stick around there's alot more great additions to be made yet, scarily I still have to mod the loft and I am not looking forward to that there is shit loads to clean out 1st lol  but once its done the growing can commence  Thanks for the comments and good luck to you n your 'Stealth-Cab' - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 3, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Hey man, I was reading some things I figured maybe better hinges may help and maybe put another hinge per door. IDK.....Maybe try building 4 45 degree angle pieces of 2 by 6 and attaching to sides and ceiling. Good luck Stealth.


That's not a bad idea  , Ultimatley I wanted to use some kind of 'hardcore metal' as the support pieces cos wood has a tendancy to either bend on get bulky REP for the idea tho, more idea's the better at this stage , I do think extra hinges are the way forward so again thanks dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 3, 2010)

lowryder666 said:


> Wow... 2 hours to read all this. Mad props dude. That is some dedication.
> 
> As far as the bend is concerned I would just attach some rails across the top. One at the front, one at the back and one or two in the middle if you want. You could attach with right-angled metal brackets since it doesn't look like you've room to drill and screw from the outside in.
> 
> ...


2 Hours wow that's a lot  lol, I wonder how many pages until the 1st grow actually starts lol... yeah I am devoted to this project  what kinda rails would you surgest? and where would I buy them from? Yeah man! That would suck if the top collapsed in ... I 'd be pisssed! the main cupboard is at least made from a hard wood (not sure on type) lol, but its alot stronger than MDF. I like the Idea of re-enforcing the joints I'll make a note of that cheers  PS thanks for the REP - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 3, 2010)

chrisbtx said:


> I was curious, will those ballasts be okay in such a tight space with the amount of heat they generate? I know mine gets really hot and I have it in an area where there is open ventilation... unless you have fans blowing from one side through the other and I just completely missed that reading through all 60+ pages of the thread so far.
> 
> I must say, you are thorough if nothing else!


Luckily only one ballast at a time is going to be running, and I am treating it kinda like a SUB enclosure.. I mean the ballast box lid will be ported.. and there will be a series of CPU fan's arranged on switches, with another port at the front to expell the warm air created by the ballasts, but ur spot on this has defo. gotta be included as no one likes a fire risk, its better to be safe than sorry and its better to be high than.. not?!! lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 3, 2010)

I received another package in the post today...the foam sound proofing has arrived  so that means I can carry on with the wood work on the top section asap. Aside from that I was chewing over an interesting point.... Cannabis is condemmed a 'Physic drug' that enhances people to go a little crazy from time to time mainly from the THC content, but what made me laugh is the antidote is also in the bud and is the 'CBD' content, so in equal quantities, or in CBD heavy buds, the bud is as safe as any prescribed drug from your local GP, or safer... so why isn't this medium of bud legal? I thought about this for well over 2 hours... And then I wondered why it was illegal at all? I mean if you went to your local pharmacy and over did it on a number of different medicines the out come would most likely be a lot worse than say just getting high.. so if you knew your limit and only had an 8th or less per day and vaped it to avoid the many DANGER/SMOKING warnings then there is NO reason why it should be illegal what so ever.. just a thought.................................. anyway back to reality my AFGAN KUSH RYDER has warn off and I am hungry, I'll most likely update again tomoz  - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 3, 2010)

stelthy said:


> 2 Hours wow that's a lot  lol, I wonder how many pages until the 1st grow actually starts lol... yeah I am devoted to this project  what kinda rails would you surgest? and where would I buy them from? Yeah man! That would suck if the top collapsed in ... I 'd be pisssed! the main cupboard is at least made from a hard wood (not sure on type) lol, but its alot stronger than MDF. I like the Idea of re-enforcing the joints I'll make a note of that cheers  PS thanks for the REP - STELTHY



Hardwood or MDF should be fine. Say 1cmx4cmxcabinetwidth. Little girders


----------



## Tamerlane (Aug 3, 2010)

Stealthy,

This cabinet is so friggin slick. But I cant help but wonder why you dont pack your cabinet full of plants. You could cram 6 in there easily (probably more). Yah it might be crowded and as a result the 6 plants might not grow as nice as 2, but 6 plants will out produce 2 plants none the less. You have all this attention to detail in order to increase yield except the most important one (ie:more plants). 

Any reasoning behind that? 



stelthy said:


> so why isn't this medium of bud legal?


WHY? 
1) bud can and will single handedly destroy Big Pharma, Tobacco, and Alcohol. Marijuana is cheaper to produce has less side effects and can take the place of all these industries. Why would anyone need sleeping pills or anti depresants or pain relievers or alcohol or tobacco when you can just toke up? This is BIG BIG money for these industries I mentioned. 

2) Who do you think funds these political parties with bribes in the form of "donations" to the politicians to keep their interest ends? These same industries thats who. On top of that marijuana will always fetch a good demand for quality. Which means that the small guy can capitalize on this and industry cant really snuff the little guy out. Yah big industry can mass produce marijuana but quality will go down (think organic food vs food inc). 

3) Governments around the world use drug lords as puppets. There are many documentaries of the CIA smuggling drugs into the USA for example. How it works is there will be a local drug lord in XYZ country. Another government allows that drug lord to import X amount of their product into the other country IF that said country gets rights to exploit said country for other resources. As soon as the drug lord gets cocky or stops playing ball that same country from before starts funding and/or supporting the drug lords rivals in order to keep their puppet state. Also as long as a country is torn apart with internal conflict they cannot grow into a world power so its also a means to keep conflicts from going nuclear... literally. 

4) there are more reasons why bud is illegal but these are some major ones. Only mankind is egoic enough to declare war on nature. It blows my mind how a plant that grows naturally in the wild is evil when we got White Collar scandals bankrupting average people out of their retirement for millions of dollars, corrupt politicians taking "donations" (ie: bribes) from big industry to push their ajenda, and the banking complex orchestrating recessions so they can buy up companies for cents on the dollar (or whatever your denomination is).... yet a plant that has no long term side effects, is relatively, heap to produce, helps with all kinds of ailments and diseases, causes extreme amounts of happiness, and is zero calories as evil 

On Another note: I know this is old news but that guy saying that you are putting your fam in jeopardy and you should grow up... please the popos are looking for major grow ops they arent gonna waste resources and money and man hours on a family man growing under 10 plants especially if the plants on the small side (under 4 feet tall at end of bloom phase). It costs law enforcement $10,000s - $1,000,000s of dollars to run investigations, get warrants, then win court cases... they dont got time or money to waste on small guys unless the bone is dropped right on their stoop. The only way you gonna caught is if someone rats you out or if you are beyond careless where they dont really have to investigate anything that much. You are too small a fish for them to actively seek you out. They want and go after big busts to make headlines and to ask for even more funding from the government. Yah they might bust a dealer but thats just to get at the big time suppliers and they will cut a deal in order for the dealer to walk (albeit on probation) or serve very little time. Ive talked to customs agents about this topic before and as far as customs go... they spend their time investigating 40 lbs or more. I cant speak for any other law enforcement agency. I can imagine as one goes down the law enforcement food chain that the amounts that they typically go after get smaller and smaller. But again if you are minding your own business and keeping quiet then I dont see how this is a big deal. Some documentaries site that its estimated that only about about 20% of all marijuana is caught that means 80% of the time you wont get caught (who knows how accurate that is but lets just say for argument's sake that it is accurate).. even less so if you arent dealing and staying on your property and minding your own business and paying your taxes. 

I recommend you watch the "Never Get Caught Again" Vol1 and Vol2. You can Bit torrent from pretty much any site. 
T


----------



## mr.mike (Aug 3, 2010)

am i reply 666?

damn you tamerlane i will never forgive you for this.....


----------



## stelthy (Aug 5, 2010)

Tamerlane said:


> Stealthy,
> 
> This cabinet is so friggin slick. But I cant help but wonder why you dont pack your cabinet full of plants. You could cram 6 in there easily (probably more). Yah it might be crowded and as a result the 6 plants might not grow as nice as 2, but 6 plants will out produce 2 plants none the less. You have all this attention to detail in order to increase yield except the most important one (ie:more plants).
> 
> ...


----------



## nailz92002 (Aug 5, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Tamerlane said:
> 
> 
> > Stealthy,
> ...


----------



## GrowThatGoodShit (Aug 5, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Tamerlane said:
> 
> 
> > Stealthy,
> ...


----------



## kingofqueen (Aug 5, 2010)

Amen Brother ! For those that dont like it get the F out !


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally I get some time to do some more to my cupboard its been like a fuck'in week man! Am a bit hung over but will start modding any sec now... expect updates and pics soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok I am stressing big time.. There are so many wires its proving difficult to lay the sound mat.. I have double sound proofed the walls and lid where needed and just layed it on the top floor section. so its not to much of a mission to adjust my light hangers etc etc... Also I have decided to take out the stereo from the left (fan section) and am going to mount it on the very top, reason being is its location at the moment is bang in the way and I figure it'll only cause more stress in the future once my grow has started.. so it needs to be moved, also to keep the unit more stealth I plan on having just plain black wood as the front and only a small section of perspex (tinted) just big enough to see the cctv through.. If I went all mad like I had originally planned and put a black light in etc to show the workings off I would be spending extra money for no reason what so ever and taken to long to get started ..I'll add my progress so far with pics this evening, thankyou for your patience  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

I took out the Rhino sound proofing and measured and cut it to size to fit the wooden panels housing my top section of my cab - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

The sound mat is hella sticky so no room for any mistakes  You'll notice I have left a strip at the bottom of the wood.. this is so the panels fit snug - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

This is stage 1 of the left panel complete.... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

I am also using acoustic foam sound deadening to make the top box as quiet as possibe (in-line fan section only) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

And that is the left panel done I've done pretty much the same to the other panels... except in the filter area, there I have just the aluminium sound mat to deter mould etc and smelly foam  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

This is how its lookin at the mo.. I will work on it some more tommoz.. but you get the idea  I also bought a huge speaker grill for the filters outlet today but more on that later.. the unit weighs a bloody ton now so its sitting bang in the middle of my our room until its finished now..sod shifting that back n forth every day lol - STELTHY


----------



## mr.mike (Aug 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Ok I am stressing big time.. There are so many wires its proving difficult to lay the sound mat.. I have double sound proofed the walls and lid where needed and just layed it on the top floor section. so its not to much of a mission to adjust my light hangers etc etc... Also I have decided to take out the stereo from the left (fan section) and am going to mount it on the very top, reason being is its location at the moment is bang in the way and I figure it'll only cause more stress in the future once my grow has started.. so it needs to be moved, also to keep the unit more stealth I plan on having just plain black wood as the front and only a small section of perspex (tinted) just big enough to see the cctv through.. If I went all mad like I had originally planned and put a black light in etc to show the workings off I would be spending extra money for no reason what so ever and taken to long to get started ..I'll add my progress so far with pics this evening, thankyou for your patience  - STELTHY


your doin fine sir, every time i look im impressed. take a deep breath and hold it, hold it, hold it... ok exhale. im takin notes so...you gotta finish


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

This pic was taken before I added the back section.. but the ballast section will have a series of CPU fans attached from the back and wired into another transformer plug, so when the whole unit is sealed the ballasts will be kept cool, Ill add vents at the front too, I really need to buy a few more things before I can mod. much further but I'll see what I can achieve tomoz - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

Also dont worry about the crap cut out section of the in-line fan, It was a bodge from an earlier failed project and it will be repaired before I start this propper serious grow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.mike said:


> your doin fine sir, every time i look im impressed. take a deep breath and hold it, hold it, hold it... ok exhale. im takin notes so...you gotta finish


Hi dude, yeah am doing ok, its taken a while but am really wanting to start my grow soon..still patience is vertuous lol, ...its all about the deep breaths lol, dont worry I'll finish I reckon there'll be a ton of useful info for quite alot of peeps the time I am done here, lol, its exciting stuff.. - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 9, 2010)

lookin good man. That thing should run nice and quiet huh?


----------



## ooli (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, I don't think I've ever read 69 consecutive pages of a post, but, alas, I'm here, lol. I guess this thread's just so interesting. I'm subbed for sure.

~ooli~


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok its been a busy week or so and am almost ready for uploading an update. I've run into several complications but solved them... it's just taken a while, I plan on mounting the lid and front piece today so bare with me and wait for my next update  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok aside from drinking to much I have been doing various house jobs for my missus, here is one of the long ass'd jobs I had to do...and do well... any way back to the important stuff, I have some new pics bringing my setup more up to date  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok this is the dividing wall between the in-line fan and the carbon filter, I needed to mod it so I could get my hands around the neck of the filter to tape it on etc and then sound proof it.. Here I am drawing the 'doorway'  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok well thats the door design done and this is how I plan to have it hinged - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok I had to draw out drill hole sites so I could manouvre the jigsaw around the doors - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Holes drilled, jigsaw at the ready  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

I positioned the hinges and screewed them into position (as its easier to do it this way)  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

A simple cut down the middle and now the doors are in - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

I removed the doors again to cut a mid piece out so they would open and close propperly next to the filter also now I can sound proof it too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Some more ultra sticky sound deadening mat for the filter side - this will help to keep that side sterile  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

I stuck the sound deadening to the appropriate side and pricked holes where the hinges should go by the screw holes I had driven prior. This allowed me to mount the hinges and then cut out a section of mat to give me a metal to wood contact with the hinge  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

I labelled the doors at the edge so I knew which way to mount the after the mat had stuck - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Then I slotted the doors in place - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

From the other side I cut out the excess matt - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Like so.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

This is the lid, It was quite straight forward, all I had to do was draw around the sections when it was in place .. that allowed me to divide it into 3 then I had to sound proof 1 section with foam, 1 section with silver sound dead mat etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

I was pretty stoned when i did the cutting etc.. my Mrs went ape when she saw the cut marks in the table top lol, oh well I'll sand it down another day and re-varnish it...it will look even better than it origionaly did  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

This HUGE speaker grill will cover the filter hole I ve cut in the top section tidying it all up and stoping crap from falling in if I need to store things up there - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Before ..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

After...........  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok thats all for today, I am gunna kick back with a ton of these KRIEK 'cherry-beer's' not all that strong at only 3.5% but after 16 or 17 it will be job done they are REALLY cherry-lishus .. well nice!!! and got a Cognac Blunt n some Widow now bring on the TV and my easy chair  - STELTHY Ps/ more to come tommoz


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> lookin good man. That thing should run nice and quiet huh?


When I am done with it it should be ni on silent  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 18, 2010)

ooli said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever read 69 consecutive pages of a post, but, alas, I'm here, lol. I guess this thread's just so interesting. I'm subbed for sure.
> 
> ~ooli~


Glad you ve liked what youve read so far  I ve been occupied this week but am back now and am ready to carry on full steam ahead  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 18, 2010)

hell yea. I am thinking of getting some lumber and building one following your moves almost. I want mine to hold 4 plants though. thanks for the inspiration Stealthy.


----------



## caseyg2007 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a beautiful show of craftsmanship. Good job Stelthy. From glancing through all 71 pages I have come to realize that I want my cab to be similar to this when I decide to build it. It's gonna be a 3'd x 4'w x 6.5't with 600 watts and a scrog method using canfans. I have subbed to this thread and will be watching closely for more details.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 18, 2010)

caseyg2007 said:


> This is a beautiful show of craftsmanship. Good job Stelthy. From glancing through all 71 pages I have come to realize that I want my cab to be similar to this when I decide to build it. It's gonna be a 3'd x 4'w x 6.5't with 600 watts and a scrog method using canfans. I have subbed to this thread and will be watching closely for more details.


 yea I always find myself wondering what he will do next. By the end I wouldnt be suprised to see this thing auto harvest, cure and call him when its done...LOL


----------



## days to daze (Aug 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *caseyg2007*
> This is a beautiful show of craftsmanship. Good job Stelthy. From glancing through all 71 pages I have come to realize that I want my cab to be similar to this when I decide to build it. It's gonna be a 3'd x 4'w x 6.5't with 600 watts and a scrog method using canfans. I have subbed to this thread and will be watching closely for more details.


how about a vert scrog .. thats what im doing .. same setup except its a vertical light with cooltube..4 plants growing up the walls scrog style.. best way to optimize a small space like that.


----------



## forkmehard (Aug 24, 2010)

favorite thread by far in any forum.
i created an account just to say how awesome this is.
when i get a house, this is definitely happening lol


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

forkmehard said:


> favorite thread by far in any forum.
> i created an account just to say how awesome this is.
> when i get a house, this is definitely happening lol


Hi FMH. I am glad I have been inspirational in my work on this project  Its good to hear, you joined RIU expecially to praise my work ... Yeah you should defo do a cab, I don't mind answering any questions you may have  .. I will be adding some more pics etc this afternoon, I just gotta install some fans and take some pics before I upload my latest work. Stayed tuned I'll be back soon - STELTHY


----------



## TheJointProject (Aug 25, 2010)

still tweeking that cab huh? Seems like you've covered everything twice and then boom...something else comes along. lookin great man.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

I decided to seal all the outside joins with silver tape and sealent, I realise that the ballasts need air circulation to keep the cool, its no good having them boxed in. I have a few things to do...Firstly, I need to cover a majority of the unit in 'Chopper-Stopper' to stop the heat signals from being detected by the '1-time' - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

As you can see I've added silver tape to almost all the joins, (the top will be done to) and I cut vent. holes to help cool the ballast, I figured venting wouldn't be enough so I plan to add fans as well - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Although the top is not as tidy as it could be (largley due to the cables etc) this is where the biggest signal is most likely to be detected from so I put 2 layers of Chopper-Stopper up there before tending to the rest of the unit  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

I applied the chopper from one side, and stapled it in place as I went, then the back and then the other side, this stuff is £5 / $10 aprox. per meter, so its important to be exact with the measurements or it can get expensive, I could have fixed the film in place with only a few staples but as with everything I do I wanted to get a nice finish to so I used hundreds lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Excuse my wife's ass in the top right lol, The rest of the chopper stopper was applied in 2 halfs, A top and a bottom section, I cut out 2 flaps so I can access the battery compartments to the rez. thermometers.. and promtly tape them up to keep the heat sig. safe  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are the flaps on the lower section - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the left side all done the back looks pretty much the same - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

...And here is the view from the right, it was tough to cut around the pipe but after playing around with the sheeting and the scalpal for a bit I got there in the end  also NB/ where the Chopper-Stopper overlaps I stapled all along the overlap, and then ducktaped the line to seal it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok I went to my local electronics store and bought a load of stuff, to sort out keeping my ballasts cool  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Where the 3 holes are, had been covered with the Chopper-Stopper, so I stapled around the holes to keep the sheeting taught, And the scapled the holes out - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

I took the transformer plug in my hand, I need to mod this, this is so so easy but I may as well show you anyway  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

The adaptor on the end is no longer needed so in a pinch (with my pliers) the end is gone and I am left with 2 terminals (typically a black and a red) although both wires are black one has a dotted line on it to notify you of it being a red  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

The plug now looks like this - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Now, on the CPU fan I seperate the 'white' (sometimes yellow) remote wire and keep both the black and the red, the remote wire is no longer needed so it can be cut away to leave you with the black and the red (the 2 wires you do need) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

The black and the red have to connect to the transformer so black to black and red to red, its pretty straight forward but some people don't have a clue  so there's no harm in showing it, every little thing counts  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Carefully allowing the Black NOT to touch the Red! A simple test can be carried out to see A) if the wires are the correct way around, And B) Which side of the fan suck's and blows, Its important to know this so when the fans are installed the air is pushed in the correct direction - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok so all 3 fans have been prepared, the test has been done and the remote wires removed, they are now ready to be installed, nuts and bolts are not an option since there is no way of reaching the end of the bolt to tighten it, so a trip with the CPU fan down the local hardware store and I returned with 12 wood screws that fit the holes in the 4 corners of each fan and long enough to be screwed at least 1cm into the wood back of the unit - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

These are the screws - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

The 1st fan has been mounted in place... I did this to the other 3 too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Here the other 3 fans have been mounted, its good to be careful, that non of the Chopper-Stopper film can rub against the blades of the fan, A) this cold slow the performance of the fan/s and B) it could generate a seriously annoying clicky sound when they are running, so position the fans well over the drilled holes and use the scalpal to tidy any problematic pieces that look like they could cause a nuisense - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

I bunched all 3 Red wires and all 3 Black wires together twisted the ends so I am left with 1 Red terminal and 1 Black terminal - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

I then tidied the cables and taped them in place so they wont get in the way of the fan's blades - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

One last test to make sure its all correct and working well, then I can elec. tape the last 2 terminals to the transformer plugs terminals and hide the cable along the top at the back....Job done  So thats the 'Chopper-Stopper' all applied and the ballast section's cooling fans installed. I may do some more wiring later today but am feeling pretty hungry and in need of some beer too  hope the update has read well and possibly helped some of you.. It wont be too long before I update again  Peace - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

TheJointProject said:


> still tweeking that cab huh? Seems like you've covered everything twice and then boom...something else comes along. lookin great man.


Yeah man there's constantly improvements to be made, glad your liking my progress  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

days to daze said:


> how about a vert scrog .. thats what im doing .. same setup except its a vertical light with cooltube..4 plants growing up the walls scrog style.. best way to optimize a small space like that.


I may still add a mesh/ wire scrog-screen to the growroom, No plans to do a Vert one just yet  but never say never, I may do that in the future I still have a lot more mods to install yet - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 25, 2010)

I got a ? for ya. What's the A for those fans? A 500 mA power supply seems too low for 3 fans. Some of my 90mm fans are .18, so 3 would overwork .5A and the power supply wouldn't last long. IAM5toned says 80% is safe for this use. So a 800mA would be good for .6A. Sorry if I'm missing something, but I follow his Amp. guideline and thought you might want to check.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I got a ? for ya. What's the A for those fans? A 500 mA power supply seems too low for 3 fans. Some of my 90mm fans are .18, so 3 would overwork .5A and the power supply wouldn't last long. IAM5toned says 80% is safe for this use. So a 800mA would be good for .6A. Sorry if I'm missing something, but I follow his Amp. guideline and thought you might want to check.
> Daniels


Hi dude, it may seem to low..however I am only running the 3 of them at 4.5V and thats well under the max load the transformer is capable of putting out. The fans run purposley slowly, on the lowest setting (3V) the fans make a clicking noise, I up'd it to 4.5V and that eradicated the noise of going to slow and by keeping it there and no higher I also stopped the sound of the air movement. The fans have been running for over 5 hours now, with no signs/smells etc of any overload and the transformer is not even warm, so I guess its ok to use a 500mA transformer providing I run the fans at under half the transformer's maximum output  I will make some enquiries into it and if need be I will upstage the transformer but so far so good, cheers for the insight though  - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Holy crap. Looking good and Its almost done. Im so excited. Ive been watching for so many months and its looks like its almost time to get some girls in there. Got a date for it yet?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Holy crap. Looking good and Its almost done. Im so excited. Ive been watching for so many months and its looks like its almost time to get some girls in there. Got a date for it yet?


Hi Integra21, Yeah it's almost done  I still have a few things to add, paint, and install on the unit yet, I took out the CFL holders out for now as it was just cluttering my HID setup, I still have them but will prob do a seperate project with them later this year. I also have to drill/cut the hole in my bedroom ceiling to feed the 6" intake ducting through. and then sort out some other bits up there ie, possible AC, some fans and an in-line fan and a fuckin' huge 12" odor soc  etc .. I will document the whole thing, I also have the birth of my 2nd daughter within a month so.. I wont have to much spare time, so I may as well do as much prior to my wife going to hospital as possible, then yes.. it will be time so...I'd say 1 month till I plant some ladies. I cant see it being any later than 2 month's the unit has come so far from when I started, I'll check my shopping list in a min and see what else I have left to buy then its busy, busy, busy and get the bloody wiring finished then I can start on the front flap, phew!  more updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

*250w HPS bulb
*400w MH bulb
*400w HPS bulb
*600w MH bulb
*Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
*2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
*5m of 6" insulated ducting
*1X 12" huge odor soc
*3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
*2X ONA blocks
*2X attic roof fans (air circulation) - wired together
*Fire extinguisher
*Hinges
*Emultion
*6" to 12" duct connector
*Perspex window (small)
*Sound mat

And I think that is everything, A few things crossed off a few things added and this is the final shopping list  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 26, 2010)

I love how you put the fire extinguisher in there. LOL but seriously safety first.... Now if this cab catches fire Im going to be very dissapointed Stealthy...hahaha But it looks like its going great. Cant wait to see some sexy ladies all alone in that bitch...


----------



## RastaMonsta (Aug 26, 2010)

wow when are you going to be done? the box just gets better and better.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all, Although I am up to my neck with stuff still to do on my unit to finish it off...I sold my old unit to a mate (See pic above) Here's a link to my last Project if ya wanna see what I did last time around  :- https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html Anyhow I ve been modding that at his place the past couple of days chopping and changing things where nessesary, I have to help him again today...but should be back on track either late this evening or by tommorow the latest! 

PS/ Hi Rastamonsta, I dont think theres too long to go with the box its self, Modding the ceiling and loft may take some time.. to do the air intake (professionaly)  but after that she'll be ready to fire up  

I don't mind helping my mate out with the old unit, cos after all I did build it so its nice to know I'll be able to see it still working, I do feel a slight tear well up in my eye though, cos it was also a very well constructed bit of kit. And alot simpler lol  but hey ho as with the times I moved forward and cant wait to show off my latest project (this project)... then in months to come I'll know for sure I made the right decision to upgrade to HID HPS/MH lighting, its a big scary jump from CFLs and LEDs but more than anything I like to experiment and this latest build of mine is defo an experiment worth pursuing  I look forward to adding more updates soon - STELTHY


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 30, 2010)

yo man, nice work on your cabs.. very trick


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok I admit ... I need some help!! I need to fit hinges to the top of my unit, to hold a horizontal door, it needs to be hinged from the top so the door can be lifted from the bottom. The whole unit is made from MDF so I'll need suitable hinges, any imput, especially helpful imfo. will be greatly recieved and rewarded with REP  !! 

Ok I ran my 1st heat test today with the smallest ballast etc, I tested a 250w Metal Hallide, and even though I have not made the hole in my ceiling etc for cold air to be pulled from, The bulb stayed cold    ...Awesome news  So the good news is : instead of spending out tons extra to mod my loft I now plan on just adding an 'Odorsoc' to the side of the unit where the 6" 90 degree elbow is sticking out, That way any possible smells in late veg going on flower will be eradicated and also dust and other unwanted bits of crap and bugs will potentialy be stopped in their tracks too  I need to save for a week or 2 to buy the Odorsoc, and I am also unsure which sized 6" one to go for so.... In a week or so and after searching on-line and voicing my question at the grow shop etc.. I will have a better idea and most likely have it installed plus pic's uploaded here  I may run a test on the 400 too and possible the 600 it will be interesting to run this test, if all goes to plan I may not even have to attack my ceiling at all (an added bonus) imagine that running a 600 in a confined cabinet all 'Stelthed up'  with no duct run's or added unwanted attention brought to it, and an enclosed 6" thermo-in-line fan running nearly silent (thanks to the custom sound proofed 3 section, semi cooled box), No FLIR/infrared signal (thanks to 'Chopper Stopper'  ) zero smell due to a large Rhino filter and a Big 6" Odorsoc, any other smells wont have a fighting chance with the Ona blocks placed in position about the room/house. Of course this is only true being tested on a 250w Digital Lumatek Ballast with a 250w MH (Phillip's) at the moment but I'll run a test on the 400 shortly and let you all know the outcome  ....exiting times eh?  looks like the cabs going to ultimatley be finished sooner than I 1st thought  I will also look on E-Bay throughout this week and try to pick off the remaining items on my shopping list where possible, wish me well and I'll be posting the results soon - STELTHY


----------



## mr.mike (Sep 2, 2010)

what i would do with the mdf is drill a hole a bit smaller than a dime and fill it with woodglue and toothpicks cram those fuckers in there tight (dripping issue upsidedown) when its all dry snap off the toothpicks that are hanging out of the hole and sand it flush. that new area should hold the hinge and the weight of the door well. thats just what i would do though....


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2010)

Update :- The 250w and 400w run fine with low quiet fan speed's however th 600w-er is still heating up big time and kicking the fans turbo on... mind you that's without the carbon filter in place and without the front door mounted on,and I was thinking I may add some towels to the exit vent at the top of the unit to calm the noise from the expelled air. I still need to do 2 complete grow's 1st..the 250 and the 400, then when its time to fire up the 600 I may decide to change the in-line fan for a more silent 'Systemair' styled one  but at least I am safe with the 1st 2 grows  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2010)

mr.mike said:


> what i would do with the mdf is drill a hole a bit smaller than a dime and fill it with woodglue and toothpicks cram those fuckers in there tight (dripping issue upsidedown) when its all dry snap off the toothpicks that are hanging out of the hole and sand it flush. that new area should hold the hinge and the weight of the door well. thats just what i would do though....



Hi dude am not to clear on what you mean? could you explain that any clearer? and maybe with a sketch or summink  don't mean to be a retard lol just very stuck with hinges  - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 2, 2010)

For the hinge, could you drill all the way through the MDF then use a machine bolt and nut, then a metal piece like a washer? So flat metal then MDF, then hinge. I'm not sure if I get you how you mean on mounting it, but I've done this for mounting to an unstable/unscrewable spot. Or a simple pic to see what you mean. Hope that helps.
Daniels


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Stelthy been a while how's it going?


----------



## stelthy (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey Stelthy been a while how's it going?


Hi dude, its going good  am near completion  I am still sorting out a method of hinging the MDF panel to the top/front of the unit but have also been out to the local hardware store and bought a strip of timber to block out the light leaks on the top of the doors, I need some more sound deadening mat to cover the last panel with and a few other random bits n pieces, I am toying with the idea of using a different fan that I can control the speed and noise of better even with the sound proof top box in action. I also think that since my wife is giving birth soon and we wave loads of house/baby inspection people going to and from our hous I may throw in some chilli's and other fruit/veg just for now until everythings calmed down.. I will hide away all my cannibis related stuff, and if any suspicious visitors ask... they can see for them selves its just an innoscent hobby, then after a few months have passes I'll reach for my bag of trusty seed's (KIWI-Seed's) and plant a couple of Fem'd Alegria beans and nurture them till harvest later in the year, I am planning on growing fruit n veg, fruit mainly as well anyway to add to some homebrew cider that I'll be making, but this way I stand less chance of being busted, it's funny my mind is so active trying to plan everything and not make any mistakes, cos I know in years to come all my hard work will being constantly paying me back in more ways than one , hope alls well chainseeker, what do you think of my thread so far?  = STELTHY


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 4, 2010)

You better get on it and actually use it for growing, I have been through 2 rounds so far


















Let see some action


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, its going good  am near completion  I am still sorting out a method of hinging the MDF panel to the top/front of the unit but have also been out to the local hardware store and bought a strip of timber to block out the light leaks on the top of the doors, I need some more sound deadening mat to cover the last panel with and a few other random bits n pieces, I am toying with the idea of using a different fan that I can control the speed and noise of better even with the sound proof top box in action. I also think that since my wife is giving birth soon and we wave loads of house/baby inspection people going to and from our hous I may throw in some chilli's and other fruit/veg just for now until everythings calmed down.. I will hide away all my cannibis related stuff, and if any suspicious visitors ask... they can see for them selves its just an innoscent hobby, then after a few months have passes I'll reach for my bag of trusty seed's (KIWI-Seed's) and plant a couple of Fem'd Alegria beans and nurture them till harvest later in the year, I am planning on growing fruit n veg, fruit mainly as well anyway to add to some homebrew cider that I'll be making, but this way I stand less chance of being busted, it's funny my mind is so active trying to plan everything and not make any mistakes, cos I know in years to come all my hard work will being constantly paying me back in more ways than one , hope alls well chainseeker, what do you think of my thread so far?  = STELTHY


Your thread and cab both get an A+
I love the patients you have.
Def better safe than sorry.
Congrats on the pregnancy.
I'd lay low also and try to stay around for the baby.
Why rush it now?


----------



## mr.mike (Sep 4, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude am not to clear on what you mean? could you explain that any clearer? and maybe with a sketch or summink  don't mean to be a retard lol just very stuck with hinges  - STELTHY


im sorry man i spent a few days out on the river, you may have already taken care of your issue but i will explain it as clear as i can for your future problems... with mdf being brittle, i would drill a clean hole about 1/2 to 1" about 1in deep and then fill that hole with wood glue (still a dripping issue for an upside down hole) you pack that hole with toothpicks as packed as you can make it. seriously cram as may toothpicks as you can and be sure the glue is full in the hole. after everything is dry you can snap the toothpicks off and sand the pointy parts to make everything flush. you then have a plug thats 100x stronger than the origional mdf and will hold weight well.... i hope thats more undersandable, if not pm me and i wil draw a pic and scan it for you. i cant wait for your cab to be finished and i hope i helped


----------



## 420kushhaze (Sep 6, 2010)

wow...awsome post/thread... stelthy...u the man!! excellent work..


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 8, 2010)

Getting ready to build my cab soon. Thanks for all the info and how tos provided in this thread. You are a skilled man stealthy. This thread should help many newbs in the future to build a good strong grow cab. Im stealing some ideas stealth.hahahaha thanks buddy.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Sep 8, 2010)

Heyas Stelthy!!

Sorry to bother you while you are in mid construction, but I was hoping you could answer a question or 2 for me.

Thanks to you and others like you we take great pride in our project and are very proud of the Stealth aspect!! We just recently bought a can filter and fan very similar to yours. The problem is...It blows so much air it can be heard from upstairs!!! Not the fan.. but the air flow!! Ha!! We never expected this!! 

Do you have any muffler / dampener ideas you might want to share? You can check out the latest pics in my Sig.

Thanks again in advance for any ideas you might have!!

Cab


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi dude. On my unit there is not enough room for a muffler, you could try boxing the fan and filter off, and/or you could wrap some breathable towels around the filter, I have both boxed and wrapped as well as sound proofed, this should help write back soon let me know your thoughts, Cheers - STELTHY


----------



## Togomuffin (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Stelthy,

Slick set-up bud.

Look into getting hinges that would suit your top cab from somewhere that sells kitchen cabinets. They can be rigged on the horizontal and/or vertical surfaces and can include an 'arm' to hold the lid open while you do your thing.

Maybe a little easier than fitting a hydraulic arm as you suggested earlier in the post. Yes I read most of it!

Best of luck.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Sep 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude. On my unit there is not enough room for a muffler, you could try boxing the fan and filter off, and/or you could wrap some breathable towels around the filter, I have both boxed and wrapped as well as sound proofed, this should help write back soon let me know your thoughts, Cheers - STELTHY


I got a couple of ideas from people on my new forum....kinda a homemade muffler idea. Kinda looks good, check it out if you have time. Thanks for the support and ...

WICKED CAB MAN!!! I am very jealous!! Someday I will make one hopefully half as nice as yours!!

Peace


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 13, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Ok I admit ... I need some help!! I need to fit hinges to the top of my unit, to hold a horizontal door, it needs to be hinged from the top so the door can be lifted from the bottom. The whole unit is made from MDF so I'll need suitable hinges, any imput, especially helpful imfo. will be greatly recieved and rewarded with REP  !!
> STELTHY


For the hinge I'd use a piano hinge, it will be mounted on top of your box, with 20 + mini screws on each side you'll have no problem with the weight of this small door. Add a hydraulic hold arm and you've got it made. Any questions PM me.

Wow I can't believe this. I've never seen such attention to detail. With this box you can do all the experiments for a cabinet grow that people have asked for years. 

How many watts can you put in 30 cubic ft (1 cubic meter) ????
Will heavy metal or rain forest sounds increase yield in bud????
Is ultraviolet a plus to plant growth ???? (I say yes to this one)
Can you hide all the sound in a HID grow ???
Can you automate a hydro system to be hands free for 2 weeks ??? (Oh yea that's my upcoming hydro build) 
And many more cabinet options.

Kudos to you and your patience in building this project. I could not have spent this much time designing and building the perfect box, I need some bud now. 

After many hrs of reading I need another beer  this is my favorite day to day brew, give it try if you can find it.

Best wishes to you your wife and new addition to your family. 

and oh yea I'm subbed to see this contraption work.


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Sep 14, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> LOL no u shouldnt but its one thing to grow and make money and support ur family and its another to be an idiot use ur families furntiure and the place they live in for " ur hobbie" while putting them in legal limbo for u to get " ur high on" man have some respect for them and do it out of a place they dont live in... and for fucks sake GO BIG OR GO HOME what r u gonna get outta (1) 600 watt light u got a kid and wife grow up


so apperantly the argument here is that it would be ok if he was growing a ton of weed and selliing it (much greater risk of getting caught), but thats its toalyy not cool and a risk to his family to grow a small amount of weed for his personal use(Much smaller risk of getting caught). Im not sure that i follow this chain of illogic


----------



## stelthy (Sep 14, 2010)

volcanoOFhistory said:


> so apperantly the argument here is that it would be ok if he was growing a ton of weed and selliing it (much greater risk of getting caught), but thats its toalyy not cool and a risk to his family to grow a small amount of weed for his personal use(Much smaller risk of getting caught). Im not sure that i follow this chain of illogic


Man.... this was from the early day's of this thread lol, that dude was a CLASS A DOOSH lol  nevermind I've progressed alot further since then and luckily for me and my humble follower's  I do have a brain unlike that chump  You should find this a good read Volc. I've doccumented everything as well as possible and I have millions more still to add, pull up a chair and enjoy, many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi peep's, its that time again... more updates coming,  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I ran a temp check on the 250w MH bulb with the doors closed to see if the unit would stay at 26oC or below, without the air intake porting cool air from the loft... and just taking it from my room instead............ it did!!!  happy day also the in-line fan ran quietly without the need of the turbo..  I ran the test for 4hrs and the ambient temp was just 25.6oC  and since MH's burn hotter than HPS I know know the 250w op. Is going to run flawlessly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been pretty busy doing other things these past couple of weeks I'll post a few pics  then back to the unit  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I drew up Dave Grohl's (ex Nirvana Drummer/Foo Fighter's current lead guitarist & singer) tattoo design for a mate of mine, the pic was the size of a stamp and the only one I could find of it in google pic's lol but being the dude I am I found it pretty easy to just draw up to scale... My mate worships Foo Fighters but insisted he wanted the design upside down on his arm instead of the correct way up & on his chest so ... I did it and here's the design - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Here it is freshly done  not bad for a 1st tattoo  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's the finished piece in all its healing glory  hope I finish my unit soon, I've been pretty side tracked this week but my project is haunting me in my dream's at night and I owe it to it and myself to finish it soon but as you can see by the 1st updated pic I just uploaded its not to far from being completed, or at least completed enough by which I mean I can start a grow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I've also been piling on hench dinner's  I am no Chef, but in terms of content this was well nice ......  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

And so was this  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Then it was a few days of boozing it up with my drinking buddy  followed by alot of other drinks and a lot of hangovers and sleepy bong and duvet days  lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Any how... I managed to focus and get back on track and proceeded to further mod my cab  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Once the doors were closed there was still the issue of light leeks, and as I earlier said I would address this later on, ... Now is the time to do just that! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I bought a cheap strip of wood from B&Q and un earthed my wood saw from my crap shed... clearly this saw has been neglected but fuck it lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I cut down the strip of wood into 2 halfs, and held them in place behind each of the doors to make sure they fitted and also did the job for which they were built ...That went well, then I covered both strips with silver tape A) to preserve the wood and B) to colour code  Then I pre added the screw's due to the awkward limited space I had in which to install them - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Then I cut a piece of anti-vibration sticky foam to size and in half - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

And then added it to the front side of the strip of metal tape covered rod, I added the foam tape so that when the doors close, the foam creates a nice seal and completly stops the light from excaping/entering the unit - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I also bought an electrical mini fire extinguisher to attach to the outer left hand side of the unit  ~ 'safety first' lol and some cable etc to finish the wiring thats left to do at the top of the unit - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats as far as I have got this week, and now I need to start doing some more work and taking some more pics to upload asap sometime soon - STELTHY


----------



## RastaMonsta (Sep 15, 2010)

nice work stealthy! i cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea looks great. I cant wait to see it running. Got any strain ideas??


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Yea looks great. I cant wait to see it running. Got any strain ideas??


Yeah this one is a defo.  ALEGRIA by KIWI SEEDS, Its like THC infused sherbert and is so crystally its smells awesome and gets you soaring well high, Its a personal favorite from Amsterdam 5 years ago, and its been dearly missed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

And SHARKS BREATH (seed company unknown) 

Regular DNA / Feminized DNA

Shark's Breath is HIGHLY potent and a connoisseurs delight! Sharks breath is easy to grow and produces an AMAZING flavor and aroma. The short and stout plant packs on frosty and very dense colas and is best grown in a Sea of Green. Feed her heavy and provide good air flow to prevent bud rot. With a yield that is constantly above average, this plant is often called a 'Cash Crop'. She's an excellent plant to breed with as she is very stable and has proven herself as the mother of the Martian Mean Green! Get your beans while they're still in stock!!!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Those are the main 2 I will be focusing on  but when I start off I'll only be growing fruit n veg until a host of complications have passed by  But the good news is I will document everything on this thread. I cant wait, those two above are some ultra nice strains  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> nice work stealthy! i cant wait to see it in action.


All going well you wont have to wait to much longer  - STELTHY :LEAF:


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

WattSaver said:


> For the hinge I'd use a piano hinge, it will be mounted on top of your box, with 20 + mini screws on each side you'll have no problem with the weight of this small door. Add a hydraulic hold arm and you've got it made. Any questions PM me.
> 
> Wow I can't believe this. I've never seen such attention to detail. With this box you can do all the experiments for a cabinet grow that people have asked for years.
> 
> ...









Hi again dude, I tried LEFFE BRUNE as I couldn't find LEFFE BLONDE and I thought I may as well treat myself and try a load of others I haven't tried yet to...resulting in me being pretty pissed .. Good times  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

I will look into the Piano hinge, that's a good idea  Yeah I do like science and experimenting so this cab should be awesome for all my trials etc, Thanks for your wishes WattSaver  Glad you are liking my progress I'll update again hopefully by Friday or Saturday - STELTHY


----------



## richiesworld (Sep 15, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> No not a hater at all if anything im trying to encourage u to do bigger and better things....
> OHh i see ur gonna smoke with ur wife and daughter . Sweet !!!!!!


i just picked up on this thread today... lifesgood gets my vote for deuchebag of the year... wow... talk about being a moron... hope the dude chills as i get further into reading this whole thing...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

richiesworld said:


> i just picked up on this thread today... lifesgood gets my vote for deuchebag of the year... wow... talk about being a moron... hope the dude chills as i get further into reading this whole thing...


Hi dude, Yeah luckily he buggers off soon after that post lol, He tried my patience lol oh well  some people eh? !! don't worry I have tons of good comments so that makes up for it I guess  And I am sure you'll find the thread very interesting  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking flawless man!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking flawless man!



Cheer's man  I am all set to do more work on it tommoz during the day - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll keep poking in, can't wait to see some plants going man!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah dude, that's going to be cool  it feels like forever since my last grow, I cant wait to have this cab set up on auto pilot I can't wait to see my hard work pay off  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

I added the small electrical fire extinguisher to the side of the unit, I will buy a bigger one at a later date but its still there just in case, and something is always better than nothing  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok FINALLY, the top door has been installed, I used standard hinges, I was going to use a piano hinge like someone surgested, but I couldn't find one anywhere, then I had a brain wave  If I screwed the hinges to the top, at the back of the face door, and had the hinge tube? lol facing out and then screwed the other half of the hinge to the top of the cupboard not only should the door fit perfectly but it meant I could screw into the flat surface of the MDF and not the side edges, a much better way to do it and less chance of screws working loose over time  FUCK'IN 'A' I did it  !!! lol. - STELTHY


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking good.+rep.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

Next job I need to get busy modding the top door, I need to use 2 types of sound proofing, cut in 3 fan holes, and a CCTV TV window+ perspex screen and tint, Then I need to install the 3 CPU fans to complete the air exchange system for cooling the ballast and as before with the back wire them all together an attach to another transformer plug  I will buy a handle to lift the front top door (either chrome or black) undecided probably black though to keep the unit stealth looking.. but I'll see  I want to get some plastic 'L' shaped light blocking strips to fit to the top of the 2 main doors, I already installed the blocking strips but there is a hair-line glimpse of light that can be seen near the door magnets and by installing the 'l' strips this will put a stop to light leakages once and for all  I plan to reinforce the door hinges with out side as well as inside hinges. I need a handful of black lock n hasps to keep the unit secure ..(away from my daughters exploring fingers) this will be in her best interests and also keep to a stealth theme  I still have a bunch of wiring to get out the way and plan to do this today! I also plan to get busy with a sanding block and a roller and black gloss paint this will instantly make this project a lot more proffesional to the eye! 

I am also toying with the idea of getting a new 6" cool tube, I plan to keep the top reflector, and add a dual lamp cool tube in there to give an all round better coverage of light, I am unsure if I'll need a second set of ballasts but if need be then I will get them, this means not only is MH and HPS able to run at the same time, but instead of say running single 250W, 400W and 600W respectivly by doubling them up it means my 'ultimate- stealth cab' will be able to run either 250W/500W, 400W/800W or 600W/1200W , I am doubtful that I would get away with running 1200W in this unit with out the in-line fan going fucking mental but the 500W and 800W setups are definatly an option.

But at this stage I may curb the idea of a 600W cab and run a dual 250W setup so thats 100W less and then later on down the line upstage the lighting etc....Just idea's for now what do you think?

Right gotta start work on this unit now more updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## RastaMonsta (Sep 19, 2010)

that cab is done bro! put that thing on auto pilot.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> that cab is done bro! put that thing on auto pilot.


Nah not quite man got a final shopping list to write up later today. I like to go all out, so it should be almost perfect both inside and out! But it IS in it's final stages now...I ran a temp test with the 250W MH and had the in-line fan running at its minimal speed, (and quietest) and left it running for 5 hours... the ambient temp was only 20.7... I still havent installed the carbon air filter propperly and still need to attach the odorsoc then I'll run the 250w MH again to compare temps and configure the fan, then I need to run the same temp tests for the 400W and 600W, and will defo have to run new temp tests if I DO choose to run a new twin lamp 6" tube  anyhow keep watching  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Sep 19, 2010)

MAN!! 

The next Cabinet we build, we will be striving for your level of detail!! Great work man and thanks for all the help along the way.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

I've decided I am going to sand down and paint my cupboards face side, tommoz, I also decided to remove and fill the old handles so I can put all matching new ones on once I've decorated  I took my hammer to the shitty old handles and prized them off with an old screw driver  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

Here I have removed a majority of the old handles  I'll sand down the whole unit and also the remains of the handle area, before painting.. I will fill them with filler after I have painted the unit because I am going to cover the area with anti finger mark plates, if thats what they are called ? lol. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

I will need 2 more of these fans and a transformer plug, but will have to wait a few days... oh and before painting I will need to cut 3 holes in the ballast section and a square for the CCTV then its all systems go... But tommoz is the day  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> MAN!!
> 
> The next Cabinet we build, we will be striving for your level of detail!! Great work man and thanks for all the help along the way.


That a good thing  if there's one thing I've learnt & there's many lol, attention to detail, is an upmost importance, I am glad you are still liking my project, I enjoy helping people where I can too  and am glad in many ways people have learn't from the things I have written  I am looking forward to sanding and painting the cupboard tommoz it should SHOULD lol look really amazing... I hope so anyway, I will add my final shopping list after I have completed the painting etc. I am very pleased with my results so far - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

I've drawn out the fan holes and the rectangle on the bottom left is the window for the CCTV - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

Its that time again, my trusty hole saw is ready to munch some holes  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

The ballast cooling unit is ready to be tested.. Depending on the amount of air flow will determine whether or not I will need to use 3 more CPU fans to blow out the warm passing air - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

Happy day! The rear fans work hard enough for me not to have to bother installing front CPU fans... Thus saving me a good 40 Quid  Nice! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

That there is some good air flow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

Also I have just cut in the CCTV window with my jigsaw cutter  I know have to sand the whole unit and even up any dodge lines etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

After sanding and a lick of paint this unit will start to look very profesh!  I still have other jobs to do but am gonna nip out for a few pints etc with some mates and chill for a few hours in the sun. 

This is gonna look nice UPDATES coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stickybob (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice! just had to dismantle one exactly the same at my house, hope it works as well as mine did!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn that shit looks tight.Ill rep you when i can gotta spread the love but its coming along nice.
So did you decide if you were going with 2x 250s mh and hps or 2x 400s either way its gonna be amazing to watch.The way you got this planned out i know something will come out good.Hey why not just throw the led in as well.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 20, 2010)

I just built my cab and everythings cool except The open bulb is hot on materials and is heating the cab itself up. Im currently thinking of a solution. Might just need a bigger cab or IDK what. No where near as nice as yours stealth. Im on the hunt for cooltube now.


----------



## RastaMonsta (Sep 20, 2010)

stelthy said:


> After sanding and a lick of paint this unit will start to look very profesh!  I still have other jobs to do but am gonna nip out for a few pints etc with some mates and chill for a few hours with in the sun.
> 
> This is gonna look nice UPDATES coming soon  - STELTHY


holy shit!!! i can jack off to this pic !! it looks like heaven. your the fucking man bro!!!


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 21, 2010)

Dude !!!!!!!!!! that is sick as !! fk yea. perfect man !!

i wish i had that !!!. peace bro

good luck.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 21, 2010)

are you gonna do a scrog? cause that would be amazing haha


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 21, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi again dude, I tried LEFFE BRUNE as I couldn't find LEFFE BLONDE and I thought I may as well treat myself and try a load of others I haven't tried yet to...resulting in me being pretty pissed .. Good times  - STELTHY


Looks like my trips to the shop


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 21, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> are you gonna do a scrog? cause that would be amazing haha


that would be cool...Or if it was setup for a vertical grow screan


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> are you gonna do a scrog? cause that would be amazing haha


I may well do a SCROG... what sort of height should I set the screen at ? and what would be the minimum size of the mesh/wire squares? I take it its best to 'lolly pop' the ladies a bit under the mesh 1st? good replies = REP  - STELTHY


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/scrog-sog-training-techniques/66135-sog-scrog-bible-best-guide-i.html
Thats a link for sog and scrog tells you some good details.I believe the answer you are looking for is in here.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I would say a foot above potter is where screen should be and the squares around 3in x 3in. It would def make a diff with you having the small grow area....


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I may well do a SCROG... what sort of height should I set the screen at ? and what would be the minimum size of the mesh/wire squares? I take it its best to 'lolly pop' the ladies a bit under the mesh 1st? good replies = REP  - STELTHY


i'd put the screen in when the plant is atleast 10 - 12 inches tall and weave away, and probably the minimum squares would be 1 inch?


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> I would say a foot above potter is where screen should be and the squares around 3in x 3in. It would def make a diff with you having the small grow area....


Hi dude once I've completed the unit, I will make a frame and do just this  I tried to give you REP but it said I had to pass some more 'LOVE?' around 1st lol, but I'll REP you when I can. PS/ More updates coming shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok so I started the paint job today 1st step sand the fuck out of it and make loads of dust lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicely sanded! my camera went a bit funny on this pic, (blocky), but as you can see that step is done  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

In order to set this unit up ready for a great paint job I decided to give it a lick pf primer/undercoat - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

I ve decided to give the unit 2 coats of undercoat/primer actually 3 coats since I dont need the paint for anything else after it seems a waste to just chuck it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, hey  Thats the 1st coat done  Its good to see it all one colour however after a couple more coats tommoz, and the 1st coat of jet black gloss this cab will look a real beaut  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 22, 2010)

looks very nice stealth....+rep for you


----------



## RastaMonsta (Sep 23, 2010)

i can finally give u more rep lol. it looks preety sick in white bro. you should paint it a white color. matches well with the room


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn look at my boy stealthy do work.Literally doing work good stuff.+rep.
I cant right now but i will.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 23, 2010)

3 coats of primer later, and a few hours to let it all dry and it was time to apply the black gloss  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 23, 2010)

1st coat of black gloss done and not at all shabby, this paint takes forever to dry so I'll do another coat tommoz  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great. So are We ready to grow soon??? Im becoming relly impatient stealth.........LOL


----------



## CabinetBuds (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking very VERY nice!! Great Work


----------



## stelthy (Sep 24, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Looks great. So are We ready to grow soon??? Im becoming relly impatient stealth.........LOL


Hi again dude, lol, Yeah not long now.. I will make a final shopping list and then its literally a tick off count down till the seeds being planted  not much more to do now but I dont want to rush or cut corners now. I may as well put the man hours in and be truely happy from Seed to bud  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 24, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Looking very VERY nice!! Great Work


Thanks again man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 24, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

250w HPS bulb x2
400w MH bulb
400w HPS bulb
600w MH bulb
6" twin lamp cooltube
2nd 250W Digital Lumatek Ballast
Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
1X 6" huge odor soc
3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
Alarm (security)
2X ONA blocks
Perspex window (small)
Sound mat
3x speaker grills
Green neon
remote sockets for green light & hi-fi
limo window tint
Chrome pole (to straighten shelf)
3 flat laying 8/10 way extension leads
2m x2 phono ext. cables
Black bath towel (to cover filter grill)
Staples



And I think that is everything, A few things crossed off a few things added and this is the final shopping list - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 24, 2010)

Just come back from Asda and have bought 3 remote plugs for only £5, now I can turn on and off my green night light, and CCTV with out having to climb to the top of my cupboard to do so  well that's another thing I can tick of the list of things to buy  and another Pimped mod that serves a purpose, once the paintings all done I'll go more into depth about the mods I have made and possibley do a kinda users guide  lol, anyhow I've got another layer of Black Gloss to apply now and my updated shopping list, Not long now peeps  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 24, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

250w HPS bulb x2
400w MH bulb
400w HPS bulb
600w MH bulb
6" twin lamp cooltube
2nd 250W Digital Lumatek Ballast
Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
1X 6" huge odor soc
3 big lock n hasps + keys (security)
Alarm (security)
2X ONA blocks
Perspex window (small)
Sound mat
3x speaker grills
Green neon
limo window tint
Chrome pole (to straighten shelf)
3 flat laying 8/10 way extension leads
2m x2 phono ext. cables
Black bath towel (to cover filter grill)
Staples



And I think that is everything, A few things crossed off a few things added and this is the final shopping list - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn look at my boy stealthy do work.Literally doing work good stuff.+rep.
> I cant right now but i will.


Cheers for the REP man  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi again dude, lol, Yeah not long now.. I will make a final shopping list and then its literally a tick off count down till the seeds being planted  not much more to do now but I dont want to rush or cut corners now. I may as well put the man hours in and be truely happy from Seed to bud  - STELTHY


 I agree....Looks very professional. Im sure you are very excited to get some ladies in there.....


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :-
> 
> 250w HPS bulb x2
> 400w MH bulb
> ...


It's been fun watching your perfectionist ass get this cab together. I can't wait to see it all filled up with colas


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I may well do a SCROG... what sort of height should I set the screen at ? and what would be the minimum size of the mesh/wire squares? I take it its best to 'lolly pop' the ladies a bit under the mesh 1st? good replies = REP  - STELTHY


 For a scrog your ideal setup would be mesh with 2"x2" square openings placed about 8" above the to of your res or pot. I would run 2 small-medium clones with that and it would probly go nuts and fill your entire cab. There is a ton of info about scroggin in the link in my journal and if you have any questions feel free to ask. This is just a pic so you know its worth the look.





That is my dual 600w scrog in a romm that is 3.5ft tall, 3 feet deep, and 8ft wide. Very similar to your setup, but x2.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so its 5am in the morning..just  My wife thumped me in the spine cos I was snoring, and now I cannot get back to sleep, I have back pain alot of the time anyway, and thought it was very insensitive to do this, But I've also learnt pregnant women steal the souls of your wife/girlfriend and replace them with a she-devil like complex.
I have had 2 paracetamols a king L and most of the contents of this jar spread upon some mini sugared doughnuts  and despite being Knakered, I thought I may as well upload my pics... so here's a few more for you then I am gonna try n go back to sleep, I can feel the sleep calling me the dooby is working  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

I got these speaker grills from Maplins, They'll be great to cover the vent holes at the front right of the unit (ballast-section), and really tidy the top section up and the dumb-ass'd dude at the shop only scanned one bar-code so luckily I got 3 for the price of 1  ie. £2.79... Sweet! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

I also bought 3 of these handles (2 shown) £3.79 each, so just over a tenner, not too bad and they are well shiney  lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

The top front is starting to look more finished.. now I just need some perspex, silicon sealant and some Limo tint for the CCTV and the top section is done, (well the outside of it  ) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok now some security measures  4x lock n hasp's... real cheap at only £1.25 each, all the main DIY stores sell these at around £7 - £16 each so my little DIY store I go to saved the day yet again  Thankyou I****  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my most recent pic (sorry about the pic quality) I was well tired last night  anyhow.. I've still gotta finish painting her (a job for later today) and I am going to move some of the locks around to secure the tightness of which the doors close together. More updates comming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> I agree....Looks very professional. Im sure you are very excited to get some ladies in there.....


Thankyou  I cant wait to get some ladies in there, I want to make a good SCROG Screen too so I'll make that in a week or so  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> It's been fun watching your perfectionist ass get this cab together. I can't wait to see it all filled up with colas


Lots of people share your thoughts.. I too  glad you've enjoyed the ride so far.. Still more to come  I cant wait to start documenting my 1st grow in this cupboard - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> For a scrog your ideal setup would be mesh with 2"x2" square openings placed about 8" above the to of your res or pot. I would run 2 small-medium clones with that and it would probly go nuts and fill your entire cab. There is a ton of info about scroggin in the link in my journal and if you have any questions feel free to ask. This is just a pic so you know its worth the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers man  - I will do some research on this and when I can I'll give you more REP cheers for the advice + nice Pic - STELTHY


----------



## budling357 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the craftsmanship and attention to detail. +rep Way to take pride in what you do.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 28, 2010)

budling357 said:


> Love the craftsmanship and attention to detail. +rep Way to take pride in what you do.


Cheers man, n Thanks for the REP  More still to come  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Hell yea stealth, Im thinking of some type of vertical scrog maybe or a tilted 45 degree scrog. Yea a small scrog op cab...ought to be flippin sweet....You should design and sell them fuckers...sure beats alot of cheapo shit on the market....hahaha vey nice indeed. 

Are you growing from clone or seed? Now you need a vegg cab and mother cab and you are finito man....


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2010)

The painting is finished  this looks so good in real life, I am very pleased with myself lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2010)

I went to homebase and bought 2 packs of 3 'black rubber insulated padlocks' they are water proof too lol, not that I am too bothered about that, I forgot to take a pic before I put them on the hasps so here's the packaging lol, I only needed 4 so I have 2 spare and these packs were £12.99 each, so £25,98 so thats like £4.33 each so I may sell the 2 spare ones on E-bay to take the sting away from my wallet, anyhow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2010)

With padlocks in place (colour coded) so appears more stealth at 1st glance  not that too many people will see it anyway. The outside of this unit is complete minus the Odorsoc and some last wiring. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Hell yea stealth, Im thinking of some type of vertical scrog maybe or a tilted 45 degree scrog. Yea a small scrog op cab...ought to be flippin sweet....You should design and sell them fuckers...sure beats alot of cheapo shit on the market....hahaha vey nice indeed.
> 
> Are you growing from clone or seed? Now you need a vegg cab and mother cab and you are finito man....


Hi again dude  I am liking the idea of a 45 degree angle SCROG, Do you know anyone whos done one like that? The best thing about building your own cab is you can put as much or as little effort and gadgets into it as you like and it makes it more personal and .. well.. better  Glad your impressed  I may sell them oneday I have well enjoyed the time I have spent modding this unit and the best bit, in a way! is I still have more to do  I will be growing from seed.. I have a really cool idea for a veg unit..I may convert the underneath of my bed into a veg unit (in true 'STELTHY-STYLE' of course)  Thats just an idea, but I have kept thinking about it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok peeps I am going to have to take a few days off! The time has come and my wife is due to give birth so I'll be there supporting her and awaiting the arrival of my next little bundle of joy  I'll be back in about a week, Please enjoy my thread, I have, and I look forward to updating again, not to long from now. Peace - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Sep 29, 2010)

Fucking awesome man! & Congrats on the kid!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Fucking awesome man! & Congrats on the kid!


Cheers man - Thankyou  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 30, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi again dude  I am liking the idea of a 45 degree angle SCROG, Do you know anyone whos done one like that? The best thing about building your own cab is you can put as much or as little effort and gadgets into it as you like and it makes it more personal and .. well.. better  Glad your impressed  I may sell them oneday I have well enjoyed the time I have spent modding this unit and the best bit, in a way! is I still have more to do  I will be growing from seed.. I have a really cool idea for a veg unit..I may convert the underneath of my bed into a veg unit (in true 'STELTHY-STYLE' of course)  Thats just an idea, but I have kept thinking about it  - STELTHY


Whats up. Nah I dont know any one whose done it, I have been toying with the idea in my head. Havnt lookede it up but Im sure someones done one. I came up with it in my head. I dont know. Im buildinng my vegg cab some more this weekend. The 400w MH was too hot. Like 110 hot!! Not as nice as yours but functionable. If your still lookin, I will show some 45 scrog pics when I build it. happy building. to me thats the funnest part!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok my wife's asleep, She gave birth to a lovely baby girl 7lbs 10 oz we are both very happy  and over the next few years my other daughter will have a play mate as well as a sister  and all my earnings will go towards new toys and things we need and gifts for my wife  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Whats up. Nah I dont know any one whose done it, I have been toying with the idea in my head. Havnt lookede it up but Im sure someones done one. I came up with it in my head. I dont know. Im buildinng my vegg cab some more this weekend. The 400w MH was too hot. Like 110 hot!! Not as nice as yours but functionable. If your still lookin, I will show some 45 scrog pics when I build it. happy building. to me thats the funnest part!



Yeah man I'd be happy to see some 45 degree SCROG Pics... I like the idea so much that I too will incorporate the idea into my unit  feel free to post a pic or 2 on this thread .. its all relevant  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2010)

On the way to picking up my wife and newest addition to the familly, I stopped by at the grow-shop and picked up some new lights to test, I picked up a new Phillips 400W MH for £30 and a 2nd hand 400W HPS (SON-T) for £10, I haven't tested them yet but will include my findings in my next posts. Its going to be a very busy week this week and my familly needs me so I will update when I get the chance - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 3, 2010)

Congradulations man!!!


----------



## budling357 (Oct 3, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Congradulations man!!!


X2


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats. You sound busy. I got a Grow Journal started and I'm doing a trial Flowering using IR. I mentioned you as a beginning source on IR. Check it out when you get time.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2010)

Cheers peeps  ..I haven't run a light/heat test on the 400's yet but will most likely do this later this afternoon.. Does anyone know of a decent light meter (digital) and if so where from and how much etc? 
I went to a gardening centre earlier today, and bought 2 'Handy Mesh - multi purpose welded panels' ready to mod for my SCROG screen, So the 45 degree angle or there abouts (prob. in line with my 2 side heater bars ) is a defo  Ill add pics of this etc once I have also done the light/heat test.

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 250w HPS bulb x2
 600w MH bulb
 6" twin lamp cooltube/ make fixture!
 2nd 250W Digital Lumatek Ballast
 Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
 2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
 1X 6" huge odor soc
 Alarm (security)
 2X ONA blocks
 Perspex window (small)
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 limo window tint
 Chrome pole (to straighten shelf)
 3 flat laying 8/10 way extension leads
 2m x2 phono ext. cables
 Black bath towel (to cover filter grill)
 Staples

Stay tuned as I have plenty more planned, I am off now to cook a Sunday Roast, toke on a 'Smunt' (small-blunt) and down a dozen cold Stella's  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow !!!

Congrats on the new addition!! 

Hope all is well with the family!!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Congrats on the new addition!!
> 
> Hope all is well with the family!!


Cheers man  Yeah we're all good  Just getting re adjusted to crazy wake up times lol.....
I have been Thinking about the idea of doing a 45 degree SCROG, But.. Have decided to do a standard horizontal SCROG, but that's ok it's still a SCROG, I'll include pics shortly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok firstly I measured the inside of the cab and realised I needed 2 bits of welded mesh to cover the inside space, I figured the easiest way to join the together was..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

-To use cable ties (small ones) so the 2 pieces fit together really well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

Here I have overlayed the 2 pieces and fixed them in place (together) with the small cable ties... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

Then I took my pliers and cut out a load of cross sections within the grid to give me a better sized mesh to use a my SCROG screen - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

Then I decided it was a good idea to cut around all the obsticles so the screen would fit better, I decided that a horizontal screen would probably be better for my 1st go at SCROG because it offers a more even light coverage and allows me to move the cool-tube higher or lower when needed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

I've not yet put the screen in but will do this later today - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

I also bought another bulb... A 250W HPS so thats another thing - I can tick off my list of things to buy  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 6" twin lamp cooltube/ make fixture!
 2nd 250W Digital Lumatek Ballast
 Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
 2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
 1X 6" huge odor soc
 Alarm (security)
 2X ONA blocks
 Perspex window (small)
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 limo window tint
 Chrome pole (to straighten shelf)
 3 flat laying 8/10 way extension leads
 2m x2 phono ext. cables
 Black bath towel (to cover filter grill)
 Staples

Still a little way to go! But the list IS gradually getting smaller  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll add more pics etc later this afternoon, I have a few other jobs to take care of first, and take my wife & daughter to the mid-wives for some standard blood test and weight examinations etc. . Busy, busy, busy!! lol  am looking forward to getting the screen in, then I can get on with the last bit of painting and some more light proofing  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome man!! I am vibrating....I want to see the completed work so bad!! LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2010)

I gotta see how this turns out.+rep


----------



## Sceremy (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow stealth craziest set up ever,props man don't let any haters stop you doin your hobbie,been wantin to start growing for a hobbie but gotta convince the wife...Lol could take a while


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 5, 2010)

stealthy is the man!!!

congrats on the baby bro.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Awesome man!! I am vibrating....I want to see the completed work so bad!! LOL


Hi dude, I want to see it completed soon too  Money has been tough this month and has slowed me down no end... also I need a new memory card for my android to take pics and upload with  should
be getting a few hundred quid come my way soon so the work/pics will start to flow again bringing me closer to completion  so not long now.. My mates have offered to lend me the money to help me out BUT I wanna do this project without any hassle or stress and ultimatley know I've done pretty much all the work and funding myself  ..Updates due in a week or so - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I gotta see how this turns out.+rep


Cheers for the REP man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2010)

Sceremy said:


> Wow stealth craziest set up ever,props man don't let any haters stop you doin your hobbie,been wantin to start growing for a hobbie but gotta convince the wife...Lol could take a while


Yeah man no-one is gonna be a killjoy on this one, at the end of the day (once finished) I'll own one of the best cabs around and be churning out shitloads of ultra high quality buds, A subtle hint that only the best seeds etc are going to be used even if I have to use money from my Credit Card to buy them  And my familly WILL be very well looked after through profits later on down the line  I would surgest start small and the MRS should be cool with it and then over time (after 1st harvest  ) allow the 2nd or 3rd lady to enter your room etc  I hope she cool with it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> stealthy is the man!!!
> 
> congrats on the baby bro.


Cheers man, all is good now - just need some more Doller  just gotta w-a-i-t, MAN! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2010)

I received the window tint through the post this morning, But am still waiting on the Perspex to make the color-coded CCTV window.. I hope it comes soon, Thats another milestone soon to be out of the way! I need some more 'Brown-Bread' sound deadening mat and then thats the top section all finished minus some wiring and attaching the RHINO Carbon Filter, Phew! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 13, 2010)

I have installed the SCROG wire meshed screen, I used hooped screw's meant for hanging net curtains and a shit load of small cable ties to fix the screen too the hoops.

Its is laying horizontal at 13" from pot level and fits perfectly  I am still waiting for my Perspex to be delivered and need some money to get the rest of the bits n pieces, I am also in a dilemma as to whether to get a twin cool tube, modify the one I have to hold 2 lamps or buy a different styled air cooled hood which promises better light output and coverage partly due to its angled side walls, I'll try n find a pic, I would be interested in your thoughts on this, For good thoughts I will reward you with REP! cheers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunbeam Supershine Air Cooled Reflector

The Sunbeam Air Cooled SuperShine Reflector has a unique air-cooled design which means it can be placed close to your plants without over-heating them.

The Supershine reflectors inline duct design with glass sealing plate achieves rapid heat dispersion and maximum cooling.
THe Supershine has a dual parabolic 'gull wing' inner reflector which creates even light distribution and maximum lumen output.
The Supershine is by far the best air cooled reflector we have ever seen and in light test conducted by *** **** ** ***** the Supershine out shines all other reflectors.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 13, 2010)

Or this one? ...I like cooltubes but if these bad boys deliver more light per foot take up less space and still allow a decent air cooled flow to pass over the lamp this maybe a better option, If I do choose to go down this route I am thinking I will most likely go for this 2nd one due to its angled reflective sides and the fact that i can only position it one way around. What do you think ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 13, 2010)

Despite better light out-put will these reflectors put out MORE, LESS or THE SAME amount of heat even whilst being cooled in the setup I have ??? - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 13, 2010)

Aircooled hood and cooltube is pretty much the same but the tube alows you to run open bulb style while also cooling. The hood is the way to go I think. I got one and it handles heat really well. Like 85 with it on.....for a 1000w. I see you got that scrog in there. The 45 degree scrog has me stumped but Im still thinking.... Looks good man....So when you hopin to get some beans in there by?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

stelthy- i think a two light bulb cool tube would be perfect! i just dont know how much light your plants can handle in that small space. ive got a 440cfm High output can fan attached to a air coolable reflector and my 600w is still too intense for my plants and causing me to have them further away then i thought i would be able to with the set up. my light is plenty cool making it not the heat but the intensity of the wattage. light bleaching vs leaf burning. i wouldnt think how close you can get the light, i would think how much wattage of light you can get with the most and best results.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Aircooled hood and cooltube is pretty much the same but the tube alows you to run open bulb style while also cooling. The hood is the way to go I think. I got one and it handles heat really well. Like 85 with it on.....for a 1000w. I see you got that scrog in there. The 45 degree scrog has me stumped but Im still thinking.... Looks good man....So when you hopin to get some beans in there by?


Hi dude You say the Cool-Tube allows you to run open bulb style, Do you mean like I have it at the moment?,,,, Is it possible to run the above air cooled hood in the same manner? .. Open ended? In theory it should work the same only in the hood the lamp is below the 2 air-duct holes but both units are enclosed so the air's passing through, I would have thought would cool the lamp just as efficiantly, maybe I am wrong - Thoughts please  Yeah I got the SCROG in there, I thought it would be fun to do and also seems like a good way to produce way more buds,.. In my old unit I had to ladies under LED and CFL lighting and got 7.5oZ I wonder now I've increased the size of the unit, changed to HID lighting and added a SCROG whether I'll pull the same weight upon harvest or how much more... The joy of waiting to weigh  The 45oC SCROG did and still does seem like a good idea, not so good in my setup but.. it would work.. but would require 2 HID lights staged at different heights to give out an equal coverage of light. Lastly I would love to get busy sewing my seeds asap, I just wanna finish the project now! lol  But need to inject a few more quid to finish it off and make it all worth while, I say 1 Month and counting and should be good to go  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2010)

PS/ StonedBlownSkiller I'll add REP again when I can...it keeps going on about spreading love 1st  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- i think a two light bulb cool tube would be perfect! i just dont know how much light your plants can handle in that small space. ive got a 440cfm High output can fan attached to a air coolable reflector and my 600w is still too intense for my plants and causing me to have them further away then i thought i would be able to with the set up. my light is plenty cool making it not the heat but the intensity of the wattage. light bleaching vs leaf burning. i wouldnt think how close you can get the light, i would think how much wattage of light you can get with the most and best results.


The 2 light Cool-Tube would be good and easier, I would only be running either 2X 250W = 500W bulbs, or 2X 400W = 800W bulbs, in there running 2 600's would be over kill in this unit infact 2X 400 would probably be over kill, But saying that If I doubled up the tube lamps I would need a new 250W ballast and need to drop from a maximum of 600W to 500W But if I change the hood (less money) + better light coverage I can keep to than plan of testing out both a 250W, 400W and a 600W grow and because the reflector hood would be more central the light coverage should be more even  Temps arent too bad at the moment, sure when the 600's in it goes up but I havent gotten around to modifying my loft (room above - outside) to pull in fresh cold air yet, but since I have 2 grows (250W and 400W) to do 1st its not important to do just yet, I see your point about light bleaching though... I may look into adding a tinted Perspex screen when doing the 600, to take the edge of of the light but still keep it above the potential lumen output of a 500W setup,...Just and idea (and needs looking into 1st) Ultimatley least wattage/ least power and biggest yield will win for my future harvest but I have a minimum of the experiments to do 1st 250,400 and 600 and what ever comes out shining I will keep as the prefered power/wattage for my future harvest's etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2010)

So..........I'll be looking into the dimensions of the hood today and ask the dude at the grow shop how it'll work open ended and if he has a 2nd hand one I can have at cost to lower my spendings I kinda wished the hoods were silver lol, to keep things colour coded, but I supose I could always spray the unit  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 14, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude You say the Cool-Tube allows you to run open bulb style, Do you mean like I have it at the moment?,,,, Is it possible to run the above air cooled hood in the same manner? .. Open ended? In theory it should work the same only in the hood the lamp is below the 2 air-duct holes but both units are enclosed so the air's passing through, I would have thought would cool the lamp just as efficiantly, maybe I am wrong - Thoughts please  Yeah I got the SCROG in there, I thought it would be fun to do and also seems like a good way to produce way more buds,.. In my old unit I had to ladies under LED and CFL lighting and got 7.5oZ I wonder now I've increased the size of the unit, changed to HID lighting and added a SCROG whether I'll pull the same weight upon harvest or how much more... The joy of waiting to weigh  The 45oC SCROG did and still does seem like a good idea, not so good in my setup but.. it would work.. but would require 2 HID lights staged at different heights to give out an equal coverage of light. Lastly I would love to get busy sewing my seeds asap, I just wanna finish the project now! lol  But need to inject a few more quid to finish it off and make it all worth while, I say 1 Month and counting and should be good to go  - STELTHY


Hey man, yea Open bulb is pretty much like you already got it except your tube has a small reflector on top instead of all clear tube. a hood would make for better light efficiency because you wont be losing any lumens going sideways or up instead of all down to the plants. I would run a hood with the glass in it and run the ducting to it like done on your tube. I was thinking for the 45 scrog to angle the light 45 with the screen somehow...With the HID and scrog you will definately make bigger yield my friend.....


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 6" twin lamp cooltube/ make fixture!
 2nd 250W Digital Lumatek Ballast
 Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
 2X UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC
 1X 6" huge odor soc
 Alarm (security)
 2X ONA blocks
 Perspex window (small)
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 limo window tint
 3 flat laying 8/10 way extension leads
 2m x2 phono ext. cables
 Black bath towel (to cover filter grill)
 Staples
 New air cooled hood


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Oct 14, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Or this one? ...I like cooltubes but if these bad boys deliver more light per foot take up less space and still allow a decent air cooled flow to pass over the lamp this maybe a better option, If I do choose to go down this route I am thinking I will most likely go for this 2nd one due to its angled reflective sides and the fact that i can only position it one way around. What do you think ? - STELTHY


Hey Stealthy, which hood is that?? because I have a simalar one called the blockbuster, it covers a 4x4 area very well and I love it.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 15, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Hey Stealthy, which hood is that?? because I have a simalar one called the blockbuster, it covers a 4x4 area very well and I love it.


i also got a similar one called an aerowing, i upgraded from the cool tube, never looked back. i love the upgrade, the light spread is perfect in my 4x4 also


----------



## plsfoldthx (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Stelthy, OMFG greatest cab on the history of the planet? I have a cool idea for you, put a tiny sliding door over that CCTV! Super stelthy! Or even better have it transmit the picture to a TV somewhere else


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Hey Stealthy, which hood is that?? because I have a simalar one called the blockbuster, it covers a 4x4 area very well and I love it.


I am not 100% sure which hood this one is, But its most likely the one I'll upgrade to in the near future  I ve heard good things about this one  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i also got a similar one called an aerowing, i upgraded from the cool tube, never looked back. i love the upgrade, the light spread is perfect in my 4x4 also


Again... Most likely I will upgrade to one of these  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2010)

plsfoldthx said:


> Hey Stelthy, OMFG greatest cab on the history of the planet? I have a cool idea for you, put a tiny sliding door over that CCTV! Super stelthy! Or even better have it transmit the picture to a TV somewhere else



Hi dude, Glad you like my cab so far  !!! I wont bother with a sliding door over the CCTV - Because I am going to cover it with 2 layers of Perspex and tint the outer piece with Limo Black Tint to keep it Stealth!  It will also help to keep the top section quieter  I am working on a way to send a live feed to my laptop..Or even my HTC Android Phone that would be really nice... Most importantly I want to finish the unit soon but I mean subtle upgrades are always do-able in the future! - STELTHY


----------



## nooob grower (Oct 18, 2010)

So I have attached a pic of a sketchup design for a grow cabinet. Note the glass tube for the bulb, at one end you would put whatever fan you want. Then the plants would be on a movable shelf as they grow you lower the shelf. This way you can have the lamp thrown so much fresh cooler air surely the cabinet would never get too hot. And the air rushing around the bulb would never be inside the cabinet so you wouldnt have to filter that air. Meanwhile the air in the cabinet can be pulled in and extracted less forcefully possibly allowing for easier management of CO2? 

To be clear I havent done any growing, nor do I own any growing books, and only just started looking around in rollitup. So I dont know if growers are doing something similar or not. Nor if this design would work. It just makes sense to me? If anybody can fill me in as to why this wouldnt work please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 18, 2010)

nooob grower said:


> So I have attached a pic of a sketchup design for a grow cabinet. Note the glass tube for the bulb, at one end you would put whatever fan you want. Then the plants would be on a movable shelf as they grow you lower the shelf. This way you can have the lamp thrown so much fresh cooler air surely the cabinet would never get too hot. And the air rushing around the bulb would never be inside the cabinet so you wouldnt have to filter that air. Meanwhile the air in the cabinet can be pulled in and extracted less forcefully possibly allowing for easier management of CO2?
> 
> To be clear I havent done any growing, nor do I own any growing books, and only just started looking around in rollitup. So I dont know if growers are doing something similar or not. Nor if this design would work. It just makes sense to me? If anybody can fill me in as to why this wouldnt work please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!





nooob grower said:


> So I have attached a pic of a sketchup design for a grow cabinet. Note the glass tube for the bulb, at one end you would put whatever fan you want. Then the plants would be on a movable shelf as they grow you lower the shelf. This way you can have the lamp thrown so much fresh cooler air surely the cabinet would never get too hot. And the air rushing around the bulb would never be inside the cabinet so you wouldnt have to filter that air. Meanwhile the air in the cabinet can be pulled in and extracted less forcefully possibly allowing for easier management of CO2?
> 
> To be clear I havent done any growing, nor do I own any growing books, and only just started looking around in rollitup. So I dont know if growers are doing something similar or not. Nor if this design would work. It just makes sense to me? If anybody can fill me in as to why this wouldnt work please let me know.
> 
> ...


1st of all HI  lol A random thing to post in my thread but hey! lol, I'll help you (This once)  Ok Yes the design would work BUT.... you'll need an in line fan that moves air fast and is quiet a SYSTEMAIR in-line fan should do the job @ 5 or 6" (if you plan on using HID lighting ie MH/HPS for the size of the setup I would be more inclined to tell you to use either a 250w Envirolite/Envirogrow light or A 300w Envirolite (CFL) since CFL dont put out anywhere near the same ammount of heat a HID and you could getaway with using a 4/5" low powered in-line fan... much quieter and it will cool the CFLs nicely!

You will need an air intake fan, and an air filtered outtake, so 2x CPU fans will do...1 at the bottom left drawing air in and 1 right at the top blowing air out, wire them together and attach to a timer, do this for your light too (on a seperate timer) and have both timers set the same. Ie Lights on.. Fans on..........Lights off.. Fans off! Job done whilst in veg smell wont be much of an issue but give it just over a month and the smell will get stronger, be advised its a good idea if not essential to get a carbon filter for your outtake fan as this will keep you room smelling normal.

The moving of the shelf seems like a good idea, just remember if you hold your hand under the cooltube n it feels hot....too hot then the plants wont like it so a bigger fan maybe needed! BUT if its barely warm and the ambient temp of the room id 26oC there abouts the girls will be loving it! 21oC min 28oC Max is what I go by and as close to 26oC as possible the rest of the time 

Plants need fresh air, it helps them grow and bringing in fresh and blowing out old also prevents mould and other nasty thing that can pop up n piss you off in your grow room! So although you light tube would be seperate...you WILL still need a seperate air in and out to keep your girls healthy, Obviousley in veg it 18/6 - 18 Hours of light 6 Hours of darkness (complete darkness) and in flower 12/12 - 12 hours of light 12 hours of complete darkness! And you need to keep the soil (if your using soil ) - DAMP not waterlogged and not bone dry, you'll need to PH balance your water you give them PISS YELLOW On the PH TEST is the preffered test colour about 6 - 6.5 then low quantities of nuitrients that are intended for use in soil grows.. (NOT MIRICAL GROW!!!) lol a grow shop/site can assist you more on this 

In this setup I would leave CO2 alone...its do-able but for the effort/expense its not worth it good nuits..good light and good air will provale here Thing to remember is plant can grow big.... If you put them into flower early (6-8") they'll be fine in that sized setup if you wait till they are 21"+ then they'll get pretty big ie sometimes 40 - 50"+ and bigger than that too, So my friend  ......With a bit of adjusting this would work fine but from experience double the height of the unit, when the plants get bigger and fill out there is not as much air movement in the grow space and the plants WILL SUFFER expecially if its your 1st go and your learning...Hope this helps dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyhow.lol. Good news my Perspex came and so did the tint, I will crack on with this at somepoint tommoz  - STELTHY


----------



## nooob grower (Oct 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> 1st of all HI  lol A random thing to post in my thread but hey! lol, I'll help you (This once)  Ok Yes the design would work BUT.... you'll need an in line fan that moves air fast and is quiet a SYSTEMAIR in-line fan should do the job @ 5 or 6" (if you plan on using HID lighting ie MH/HPS for the size of the setup I would be more inclined to tell you to use either a 250w Envirolite/Envirogrow light or A 300w Envirolite (CFL) since CFL dont put out anywhere near the same ammount of heat a HID and you could getaway with using a 4/5" low powered in-line fan... much quieter and it will cool the CFLs nicely!
> 
> You will need an air intake fan, and an air filtered outtake, so 2x CPU fans will do...1 at the bottom left drawing air in and 1 right at the top blowing air out, wire them together and attach to a timer, do this for your light too (on a seperate timer) and have both timers set the same. Ie Lights on.. Fans on..........Lights off.. Fans off! Job done whilst in veg smell wont be much of an issue but give it just over a month and the smell will get stronger, be advised its a good idea if not essential to get a carbon filter for your outtake fan as this will keep you room smelling normal.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stelthy for a well thought out responce. I put my little drawing in your thread because I have read most of this thread (now up to page 39) and your knowledge is apparent, and your ability to make an amazing grow cab is obvious! I love your idea of doubling the height.., so that I can make bigger bushes and get a lot more bud from it. I am thinking that this cab could be nearly any size to eh? not just 2*3, but maybe even 3*4 and put in 4 plants instead of 2? or would you say 5 or even 6 plants in that size of cab? Id think it would be easier to go with 2 light tubes and have 2*250 watt or 2*400 watt bulbs in there? Then to keep the temp down I just need to keep adding more PC fans until the temp stays consistently 26C right? I think for my first cab I want to go as simple as possible so that I dont kill the plants. I will def go with soil. Thank you so much for your help there stelthy!
p.s. I live in Canada, I remember reading somewhere that if you keep the amount of plants to 5 or less then it is just a misdemeanor. Can anybody out there confirm that for me?
thanks so much guys! you are awesome!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive found this reflector on HG Supplies, dunno how big it is but hopefully it'll be the one! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2010)

Whilst downing some Heiniken Beers and eating pigs in blankets (sausages wrapped in bacon) I was looking through the net at the possibilities of me making and selling 'STEALTH-DROBES' like some one surgested to me a fair few pages back! When I stumbled across THIS lol some DOOSH! Has already done it lol  But G-HETTO STYLEE lol....ah man it shows money is there to be made and once I've finished this project I will start my own on-line business selling my work efforts, either my own custom cabs or 1's made to order, You gotta check 'em out But my Cabs will well n truely beat the crap out of his [video=youtube;Z9fTIp9sTkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9fTIp9sTkM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2010)

Aside from that I get some more money on Friday so I will be looking to buy my new Odor-soc and fingers crossed my new reflector, If I can't find the reflector I want either at my local preferred hydro-store or a shop an hour away by car, then I will bite my lip and pay the high price of the Sun Systems one at £140.00 it seems hella expensive but promises a super bright 4 X 4 light spread and I only really need it to be 2 X 4 so WISH ME LUCK  I still need to drill my Perspex and apply the tint to my CCTV screen cover, and do some wiring, all going well this should be a good few days of hard work followed by a good few days of pics etc to upload  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Hey Stealthy, which hood is that?? because I have a simalar one called the blockbuster, it covers a 4x4 area very well and I love it.


Yeah man that one was the BLOCKBUSTER its kinda BIG too big for my setup  a shame cos I would have loved that in there, but I am sticking with sun systems range and most likely going for the one pictured above  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 20, 2010)

You should make them by order that way people can adress what they need exactly and then every customer is happy because THEY got EXACTLY what they were wanting....Good Luck stealth. Prepare for AwesomeNess


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok I have a few updates  in this pic you can see I have now added a long 6" Odor Soc to the 90 degree elbow (bottom left), also I decided to hang the stereo from the picture rail at the back of the unit on the wall.....I will later make a door or something to that effect to hide the stuff on the left of the unit  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh the reflector I wanted from HG HYDROPONICS.COM I still plan to buy however not through them!! I did a bit of research ang HG are renown for fraud and scamming etc but I have found a decent little shop that does sell the same model for a scary 160 notes   lol oh well once I got it...job done - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2010)

I needed a pole to help support the weight of the shelf which had started to bend, I went to my local hardware store and bought a nice chrome pole - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok I am nearing the finish line  You can see my nice new chrome support pole down the centre and also my green night light is on, I finally finished ALL the wiring - yawn! lol, and since the air pump is now hooked up I decided to START!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean I can upgrade my reflector anytime now and all thats really left to do is sort out some light leaks now the shelf has been straightened So on the the LEFT we have good ol Jack Herer, and on the RIGHT just normal Tomatoes (just for fun) Next I will be buying some quality seeds and the reflector oh and a decent memory card so I can take some more nice pics to upload instead of the wanky ones with crap quality (few above) I thought I may as well grow summink for now and then at least every thing will be ship shape ready for my super beans when all is done  - STELTHY


----------



## CabinetBuds (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice Stealthy!!

Did you already have the Jack Herer then? We just recieved our new Beans and our choice was called Blackjack. This was crossed with Jack Herer and Black Domina I believe. One of the reasons we picked it was because it was crossed with Jack!! LOL

Anyway nice work and someday I could use about 40 hrs of your time to train how to do some of the things you have!! LOL Very Very well done man!!

I Hope you are as impressed as everyone else is!!

Always Watching

CaBinetBuds


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 24, 2010)

hell yea. almost done huh?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Nice Stealthy!!
> 
> Did you already have the Jack Herer then? We just recieved our new Beans and our choice was called Blackjack. This was crossed with Jack Herer and Black Domina I believe. One of the reasons we picked it was because it was crossed with Jack!! LOL
> 
> ...









This is from my last grow, in my old smaller cupboard, Jack Herer is the one on the right, she was BIG  I had a few seeds left over so I thought I may as well use them before I go and buy the expensive "SHARKS BREATH & ALEGRIA HAZE" But JH does as you can see by the pic do very well! and now it'll be under HID/MH/HPS lighting instead of CFL and LEDs it should produce monster buds 
Black Jack does sound like a nice variety, post some pics if you like it would be good to compare the 2  If you ever need a hand just ask, I'll be happy to help, if I can 
I gotta say now its all coming together quite nicely and the list of things left to do is short I am happy with my work and look forward to posting my 1st journal (beginning soon) I will simply continue the journal as a part of this thread  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 Sun Systems 6" Super Sun reflector
 Best timer's suitable for a 630w max load (inc. lumen boost facility)
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Alarm (security)
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 Ona Block x2
 res heater x2
 thermo-stickers (res tubs) x2
 small desk fan 6"
 syphone pump
 seeds


And thats pretty much it..Ithink  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

I plan on getting the timers and the Ona Block today so thats 2 more things I can cross off my list  I also need to make sure my Thermostat is set up correctly because night temps dip as low as 12oC at night, once the Bar heaters have new fuses etc the heat should stay around 26oC at night give or take a couple of oC Another thing I was contemplating putting in there is erm....Heaters for the res tubs I am guessing the type you use to keep fish tank temps consistent and warm? And I am not sure how warm the res water should be I am guessing less than the actual growroom so maybe 20oc..I dunno... I'll look into that  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok so I looked on http://www.growell.co.uk/pr/48/Dispelling-Some-Common-Hydroponics-Myths.html and this is what I got for Res water temps  [Water temperature &#8211; Your nutrient solution should feel COLD at 21oC NOT WARM. 21 degrees centigrade is the ideal temperature, it&#8217;s warm enough to stimulate good growth while cold enough to be able to carry the maximum amount of oxygen (O2) for our purposes. As the water rises above this temperature the water can carry less and less oxygen.]

So I guess 21 oC, it is! My next step is to locate 2 well built good quality water heaters, Hopefully they wont set me back to much I'll look into that now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

The Sun Systems Super Sun reflector will fit perfectly I measured it and its 26" long x 13" wide x 9" tall Perfect I am so happy it fits and it will give me so much more light coverage SWeeeeeeeeeeeT  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 Sun Systems 6" Super Sun reflector
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Alarm (security)
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 small desk fan 6"
 syphone pump
 seeds
 box of Latex gloves
 Toilet roll holder
 High quality Magnifier fo Trichs

And thats pretty much it..I think - STELTHY


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 25, 2010)

what seeds are you thinking about getting?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> what seeds are you thinking about getting?


As I stated above :- SHARKS BREATH & ALEGRIA HAZE are the seeds of choice  - STELTHY


----------



## rsharp (Oct 25, 2010)

HEY STELTHY. +rep fro the nice thread you got... i have 2 UV CFLS that i had from my iguanas. i actually put one over each plant yesturday. so do you reccomend using them for only 30 min a day? i just planned on keeping them on with the other lights but i dont know about now. THANKS!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

rsharp said:


> HEY STELTHY. +rep fro the nice thread you got... i have 2 UV CFLS that i had from my iguanas. i actually put one over each plant yesturday. so do you reccomend using them for only 30 min a day? i just planned on keeping them on with the other lights but i dont know about now. THANKS!


Hi dude, I think the best thing to do is only use them in the last couple of weeks before harvest, and build up from 5 mins gradually to 30 mins use in those last couple of weeks and use them on their own straight after your main light turns off (make sure you don't over expose the plants to this type of light as it WILL kill them!) but used in small doses ie (5 up to 30 mins) will increase THC levels heavily  Cheers for the REP man! let me know how you get on with the Reptile CFLs oh Ps/ Dont expose your skin to UV-B for long periods of time because for humans it promotes CANCER .....NOT COOL!!! Hope this helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

These are the 2 new ONA blocks I bought earlier 10 Quid each one is 'original' for inside the growroom and one is 'fresh linen' for outside the growroom, So what with the RHINO Carbon Filter, the Odor-Soc and these two ONA Blocks thats odor control taken care of  - STELTHY :LEAF:


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

I also bought a high quality time switch, just short of 20 Quid and I still want 2 more lol I can make do with the ones I have for now but I'll look to get these later in the month  - STELTHY


----------



## rsharp (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks a lot. im 3 weeks into flowering so i will wait 3 more weeks. Happy Growing!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

I also got 2 of these water heaters, they are awesome very small so Perfect for putting in both my res tanks  and they are 100% water proof - Good times  Now I can control the nuit/res temps and hopefully keep them both at around 21oC - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

I also got these Thermo-stickers for the res tanks, I know I have digital ones already but whilst buying the water heaters (above) I thought it would be rude not to  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2010)

I am now going to install some of this stuff but will add more and pics etc tommoz hope you like the update - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 25, 2010)

its the lambo of vegg cabs. just when i think its done. WAMMO!! more goodies......this is by far the most interesting thread im subbed for.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok no more new pics to upload yet but I have installed the Res. Heaters all I had to do was extend the 2-core wire to reach the top of the unit, set them to 21oC and plug them in..job done they are currently heating up and have so far the nuit. Res. has risen from 12oC upto about 15/16oC so with a bit of luck in half hour or so they should be hitting at least 20oC I'll keep my fingers crossed for 21oC then its just a case of waiting for the seed/s to germinate, I still need to re-fuse the 2 120W bar heaters but after that I can take it easy for a few days  I have ordered a few things on E-Bay so when they turn up I'll update again...Hopefully soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok I left the res. Temp check until this morning.... I've just looked at my digital thermometer readings and they are consistent both at 20.4oC I could tweek them to get 21oc but Iam happy with that its only point 5 or so out and that's nothing  ...I must add those water heaters are the tits ...I strongly recommend them to all hydro growers in cold. Climates - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> its the lambo of vegg cabs. just when i think its done. WAMMO!! more goodies......this is by far the most interesting thread im subbed for.


Hi dude, The wait is almost over in a couple of weeks the unit (SHOULD) be done! I' am on the edge of my seat now the res temps are almost perfect... I'll be starting my 1st trial grow with a 250w MH and flowering with a 250W HPS then my second grow I will utilize my 400W lamps ...and so on, glad you like my thread, as I always say more to come  - STELTHY


----------



## lotsOweed (Oct 27, 2010)

Just read through this whole journal...amazing work so far. Cant wait to see some buds


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL I couldn't resist.. Here's some pics of another little upgrade  The Perspex tinted window for the CCTV installation, I woke up this morning confident that I could drill the Perspex without cracking it...I took the advice of some worker dude at my local hardware store, He told me to use 'Metal' drill bits in stages...start with a very small drill bit..and wet the area with water..(I used spit lol) and work up through the different sized bits until you have the sized holes you desire. I had to hold down the Perspex firmly to stop the stuff climbing the bit (A flaw that often happens - and leaves the craftsman in fits of rage  ) So that what I did and managed 4, well 8 holes (4 holes in each piece) perfect for a decent sized nut n bolt  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

lotsOweed said:


> Just read through this whole journal...amazing work so far. Cant wait to see some buds


Thanks man, I look forward to seeing some beautiful ladies offering up their buds too, well...I've started so in 3 months we should be seeing some (fingers crossed)  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's all the stuff I need to get started with applying the tint, The Perspex comes with a white protective film on both sides...This needs to be removed and the Perspex needs to be polished, I used kitchen towel and a tad bit of tap water, any loose plastic around the drilled holes needs to be removed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

I used the 2nd piece of Perspex to cut out the correct sized piece of dark smoked tinted film, then removed the protective layers of film from that piece too., I left .5cm around the outside so its easy to trim after the film sticks and the water dries, I used an ultra sharp scalpal courtesy of my local grow shop - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

After the tints been applied, Its a good idea to spray the non sticky side of the applied tint with water, and use a credit card or simerllar to sqeegee? out the air/water bubbles, I started in the middle and worked to the outside edges slowly rotating the card left in a circle  and vola no air bubbles and a perfect finish! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

Then I turned the Perspex tint-side down on a dry surface, and applied firm pressure to hold the tint in place (when its just been applied the film can still slip!), Then I took the scalpel and cut in line with the edge of the Perspex screens, this creates a profesh like finish... I am going to let the applied tint dry for a few hours and in that time visit another little hardware store to find some suitable nuts, bolts and washers...nice rust resistant silver ones I hope  Black n Chrome always looks great more updates this afternoon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

But saying that if I find black nuts, bolts and washers that could make it look more 'STEALTH' hmm tough call I'll see whats available  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

I just got back from the shops, I bought some stuff, I bought LOL a toilet roll holder (colour coded)  to hold some TP incase of a spillege etc and I can clean it up quick  I bought some 'No More Nails Tape' to seal the CCTV windows in place and to illiminate any dust from getting in between the Perspex, and I changed my nuit want EC reader over foir a new one free of charge since my other one only lasted me 1 grow, so that was good of them at the store and lastly some nuts n bolts etc to fix the Perspex windows in place - Ps/ sorry about the shit pic I thought I rotated it before uploading it, nevermind - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah the sweet smell of success  Tinted Perspex window insulated and installed  Yep! you guest it I chose black nuts n bolts etc to keep it lookin' more Stealth! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

At the bottom right I have my new nuitrient EC/PPM wand (green) and top left I have my new TP holder for cleaning up spills as and when they happen, its always good to clean as you go, even more so to keep things sterile in the grow-room  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 Sun Systems 6" Super Sun reflector
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Alarm (security)
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 small desk fan 6"
 syphone pump
 seeds
 box of Latex gloves
 High quality Magnifier fo Trichs
 Envirolite timers X2

And thats pretty much it..I think - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

I ve been looking into getting the much desired 'Alegria Haze' I've been after but finding Fems is proving quite hard BUT....I've found this dirty lady who I am thinking of paying out for she promises alot  :-








Waikiki Queen Feminized Marijuana Seeds 
This feminized variety of cannabis seeds strain was especially breeded for heavy smokers that look for strong buds.
Taste: The flavour is fruity and crisp. Not too hazy, like some Sativas, but much more subtle and juicy.
High: Very strong sativa high, followed by a smooth stoney hawaiian mind breeze.
Type: sativa
Flowering Period: 11 weeks
Yield: 700 g/m²
More details: Waikiki Queen Feminized Cannabis Seeds
Price: &#8364; 110.00


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2010)

Usually I prefer Indica but I thought hey fuck it man why not, its good to try new things and shes seems right up my street  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 27, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Usually I prefer Indica but I thought hey fuck it man why not, its good to try new things and shes seems right up my street  - STELTHY


looks like alot of money! why not go cheaper? plenty of other sellers that offer quality fem seeds at a lower price.


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

very nice cab stelthy. great ideas went into it, and i am sure great ideas will come out of it  plus rep


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like alot of money! why not go cheaper? plenty of other sellers that offer quality fem seeds at a lower price.


Hi LG2004, Yeah I know but I figure if I get summink thats hyped up to be great, IS expensive its ALSO likely that no one else nearby will have tried it all it takes is word of mouth and this shit will go £25+ per 8th and being a 'High Yielder' will give me a great little wage earner and cover all my costs as well as giving me a tidy 1st grow profit. Once all costs have been considered my next grow/harvest will sell for less and undercut everyone else £20 per 8th and give me a nice line up of customers  ....Potentially  of course I maybe be greedy and keep it all for my self and have a great 6 month smoke fest  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

gumball said:


> very nice cab stelthy. great ideas went into it, and i am sure great ideas will come out of it  plus rep


Cheers Gumball  Lol, yeah still great idea's...and lots of money going into it, probably too much  but its almost done and is looking heaps better than when I 1st started.... In fact I think I'll do a side by side comparison of the 'Before and After' in pics below  Thanks for the REP man!! Yeah I to look forward to great results! still only time will tell  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

BEFORE !!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

AFTER !!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

Once all the final upgrades have been made. That will be my final "After Pic" ... Not to long from now either  I am going to address my light leaks today and will document with pics etc later today, I can't wait to install the new reflector  Another idea I want to look into is a de-humidifier for flowering stage, I need to look into the Pro's N Con's before settling to by one, You know...........Infact I'll look into that now before I sort out the light leaks since I am already sitting at my computer ~ Makes sense  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

I found this mini de humidifier, I need to now figure out where's the best place to position it within the grow cupboard, and whether or not to run it whilst the extracting in-line fan is on ..Ie, (Lights on) or whether to run it at night (lights n fan off) ???









B&Q Cloakroom Dehumidifier 300ml
EAN: 0000005226771Only £49.98
in store

Available for reserve & collect
Select a store to check stock & reserve & collect 

Additional information

300ml Per Day*
1.5 Litre water tank capacity
Automatic 'tank full' shut off
Includes mains adaptor

* Based at 30'C and 80% Relative Humidity


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

I found this on E-How's website :- Correct Use of a Dehumidifier

By an eHow Contributor

The primary purpose of a dehumidifier is, as its name implies, to reduce the humidity within a house/greenhouse. When humidity rises to a certain level, mold can occur. The amount of humidity greatly affects the amount of insects in your house, as well.

Choose a Dehumidifier

Obviously, you cannot expect a small dehumidifier with a miniature reservoir to impact the humidity level of a giant room. Make a logical choice, since the size of the dehumidifier, and the size of its reservoir, goes hand-in-hand with the size of the space in question.

Position the Dehumidifier

Your dehumidifier's location is important to the air flow. In a room with ceiling ventilation, such as an air duct, position the dehumidifier against a wall. Your dehumidifier's location is most important in rooms without any air ventilation. In such rooms, position your dehumidifier near the center of the room.
Clean the Room
Clean the room before you use the dehumidifier so you do not get any unexpected junk in the reservoir. To keep your machine low-maintenance, make sure the surrounding area is kept spotless. This includes removing any mold or mildew that appears around the room.


Read more: Correct Use of a Dehumidifier | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5171444_correct-use-dehumidifier.html#ixzz13eDpz71i


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

I just called my local Hydro store and asked where and when to position the de-humidifier, The dude said "Humidity is at its highest at night (LIGHTS OFF) and position it near to the air in-take duct, Also run it for a couple of hours throughout the day just to keep things in check.

So I will be buying this little unit and another ENVIROLITE TIMER, to put the unit on auto, that's helped me, So hopefully thats helped some of you too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

I also decided that since I am interested in getting a dehumidifier, I may as well also look into getting a humidifier/de-humidifier remote controller setup to humid/de-humid where or when necessary. 

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY GOOD REPUTABLE REMOTE HUMID/DE-HUMID CONTROLLER'S ???

I've seen a couple on E-bay but honestly need to ask for a little help on this topic  ....Please!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok time to block out those light leaks ... more updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

This was the 1st light leak I needed to fix.. just under the handle in between the 2 magnets, I simple measured a small stick of wood, cut it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

I then covered it with silver tape and drilled a couple of holes to make screwing it in place easier  I didnt take to much care covering it with silver tape cos the naff side wont show  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

My other light leak was around the top and bottom edges of the doors and also where they meet upon closing, So I took some plastic L shaped lengths - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

Once cut to size I used some Super Glue to hold the L shapes in place - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

Then I stapled them all in place and used a Marker Pen to cover the staples to colour-code them and make them blend in with the rest of the black housing  JOB DONE!!! - No more light leaks !!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

I will trim off the excess plastic so the L's are in-line with the flat face of the unit, another job well done  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Stealthy whats up whitcha? Im stoned and just thinking to myself "Hmm I bet hes gonna have a hard time if he ever moves that thing." SO....how easy you think it is to move it around with all the upgrades on it and all? My next statement was going to suggest wheels on the bottom.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 28, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Hey Stealthy whats up whitcha? Im stoned and just thinking to myself "Hmm I bet hes gonna have a hard time if he ever moves that thing." SO....how easy you think it is to move it around with all the upgrades on it and all? My next statement was going to suggest wheels on the bottom.





Hi dude ..believe it or not it HAS tiny coaster wheels the back two have cut into the floorboards lol it IS as heavy as fuck though ...n doubt I'll be moving it any time soon ..When we get a new carpet they can cut it in around it lol - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude ..believe it or not it HAS tiny coaster wheels the back to have cut into the floorboards lol it IS as heavy as fuck though ...n doubt I'll be moving it any time soon ..When we get a new carpet they can cut it in around it lol - STELTHY


 hahaha hell yea


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I have a few little updates to post ... I got a new siphon pump today to transfer my nuits back n forth from their containers  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought a toothbrush/cup holder lol not cos I wanna spenda night camping in there, well at least not yet  .......To hold my Pipets and testubes etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2010)

Alot of people bang on about medical Marijuana either cos they think its cool or to join in the hype, Or cos they do need it for medical help, I like the way it makes me feel...mainly happy but whilst on-line I found a sticker website and since the pic kinda depicts Medics,,,to a degree anyway  I decided to buy it and add it to my stat, I like it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ps don't worry about the temp displayed, that reader is fucked, I'll try n get an exchange but if not I'll buy a new one in a week or so - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2010)

And most importantly I got my De-Humidifier for flowering stage this little baby cost me £50 of beer n pizza money, but I know she'll serve me well...I plan to sit it on a corner styled shelf (again colour coded)  and put her on a timer for an hour throughout the day (mid-cycle) and all through-out the night....Less mould and a better habitat for the ladies (flowering)  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi again, I had a crazy idea............But you know it may just work, I want to utilize my Co2 canister but with 2 open 6" ducts its seems like a waste of time, BUT after my crazy thought I suddenly stumbled across the idea of using Remote Electronic Duct Dampener's  This would allow me to open the ducts ie/ My 6" in-let 90 degree elbow at the bottom left of my unit & and the intake to my cool-tube/Sun System's Super Sun Reflector (6" duct) for steady air flow and good cooling of my lamp But then upon lights off (night) I could close the dampeners (Remotely shut off the 6" duct's - Maybe on a timer) and remotely fill the room with the correct level of Co2.

This is just an idea and needs looking into.. I need to do my research on *COST, * CORRECT TIME TO ADD Co2, * REMOTE DAMPENERS, REMOTE Co2 INJECTORS *CORRECT LEVELS OF Co2, *WIRING, *POWER CONSUMPTION and *EASE OF USE. 

I am sure there's probably other things to consider too...I wonder if anyone else has either thought of or done this in their grow cupboard??

I will add info as I find it, it IS just an idea but it looks like it could work so lets see  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

I found this remote duct opener/closer here's a LINK : http://www.techmall.com/Suncourt-6-Inch-Diameter-Normally-Open-Electronic-p/47420.htm
It is a US model but I can look into a UK model if my plan works out 


Suncourt 6-Inch Diameter Normally Open Electronic HVAC Air Duct Damper with Power Supply (ZO106)

List Price: $69.99 
techMall Low Price $55.24 
You Save $14.75

Manufacturer's Part No.: ZO106
Brand: Suncourt
UPC: 066028021069



Description Technical Specs 



As energy costs rise, it is important to find different solutions that help conserve energy and keep your heating and cooling expenses to a minimum. Because heaters and air conditioners are the largest energy consumers in homes today, one way to start reducing the use of energy is to install electronic air duct dampers. The Suncourt Zonemaster is a 6-Inch Diameter Normally Open Electronic HVAC Air Duct Damper with Power Supply that allows you to shut off airflow to unoccupied or unused rooms, which limits the flow of heated or cooled air to the areas that really need it. The airflow changes the temperature in the occupied areas faster than conventional air ducts, providing shorter run times for your heating and/or cooling system, allowing you to use less energy and save money. By adding one or more dampers you can create zones throughout your home that can be electronically controlled. A 24 Volt hardwired power supply is included that can be used to connect with an HVAC zone controller and a multi-zone thermostat.




Features
Save energy and utility costs by only heating or cooling occupied areas of your home
Dampers designed to be electronically opened and closed
Includes 24 Volt power supply transformer


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

stealthy real cool cab your working on im subbed..


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;O-iexjRgId0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-iexjRgId0[/video]

Hmm well its was a good idea whilst it lasted, apparently the lights need to be on whilst Co2 is added, Which means the fan has to be on to cool the lamp in this space  I could play about with seperate lamp and odor fans and ducting but am floored on the fact the added noise, the room it will take up etc...

I did have another idea...... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

That machine looks awesome...To big for me but I'am sure the larger grower will find this very helpful - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

Growing cannabis withCO2

Elevating carbon dioxide levels can increase Cannabis growth speed a great deal, perhaps even double it. It seems that the plant evolved in primordial times when natural CO2 levels were many times what they are today. The plant uses CO2 for photosynthesis to create sugars it uses to build plant tissues. Elevating the CO2 level will increase the Cannabis plants ability to manufacture these sugars and plant growth rate is enhanced considerably.

CO2 can be a pain to manufacture safely, cheaply, and/or conveniently, and is expensive to set up if you use a CO2 tank system. CO2 is most usable for flowering, as this is when the plant is most dense and has the hardest time circulating air around its leaves. If your strictly growing vegetatively indoors, (transferring your plants outdoors to flower), then CO2 will not be a major concern unless you have a sealed greenhouse, closet or bedroom, and wish to increase yield and decrease flowering time.

For a medium sized indoor Cannabis grow garden, one approach is to used CO2 canisters from wielding supply houses. This is expensive initially, but fairly inexpensive in the long run. These systems are good only if your area is not too big or too small.

The basic CO2 tank system looks like this:

20 lb tank $99

Regulator $149

Timer or controller $10-125

Fill up $15-20

Worst case = $395 for CO2 tank setup synced to a exhaust fan with a thermostat.

CO2 is cheaply produced by burning Natural Gas. However, heat and Carbon Monoxide must be vented to the outside air. CO2 can be obtained by buying or leasing cylinders from local welding supply houses. If asked, you can say you have an old mig welder at home and need to patch up the lawnmower (trailer, car, etc.)

For a small closet, one tank could last 2 months, but it depends on how much is released, how often the room is vented, hours of light cycle, room leaks, enrichment levels and dispersion methods. This method may be overkill for your small closet.

It is generally viewed as good to have a small constant flow of CO2 over the plants at all times the lights are on, dispersed directly over the plants during the time exhaust fans are off.

Opportunities exist to conserve CO2, but this can cost money. When the light is off you don not need CO2, so during flowering, you will use half as much if you have the CO2 solenoid setup to your light timer. When the fan is on for venting, CO2 is shut off as well. This may be up to half the time the light is on, so this will affect the plants exposure times and amount of gas actually dispensed.

Environmentally, using bottled gas is better, since manufacturing it adds to greenhouse effect, and bottled CO2 is captured as part of the manufacturing process of many materials, and then recycled. Fermenting, CO2 generators, and baking soda and vinegar methods all generate new CO2 and add to greenhouse effect.

CO2 generation from fermentation and generators is possible. A simple CO2 generator would be a propane heater. This will work well, as long as the gases can be vented to the grow area, and a fan is used to keep the hot CO2 (that will rise) circulating and available below at the plants level. Fire and exhaust venting of the heat are issues as well. A room that must be vented 50% of the time to rid the environment of heat from a lamp and heater will not receive as much CO2 as a room that can be kept unvented for hours at a time. However, CO2 generators are the only way to go for large operations.

Fermentation or vinegar over baking soda will work if you don not have many vent cycles, but if you have enough heat to make constant or regular venting necessary, these methods become impractical. Just pour the vinegar on baking soda and close the door, (you lose your CO2 as soon as the vent comes on). This method leaves a great deal to be desired, since it is not easy to regulate automatically, and requires daily attention. It is possible however, to create CO2 by fermentation, let the wine turn to vinegar, and pour this on baking soda. It is the most cost-effective setup for most closet growers, for whom $400 in CO2 equipment is a bit much to swallow.

In fermentation, yeast is constantly killing itself; it takes a lot of space. You need a big bin to constantly keep adding water to, so that the alcohol levels will not rise high enough to kill the yeast. Sugar is used quickly this way, and a 10 pound sack will run $3.50 or so and last about 2-3 weeks. This is also difficult to gauge what is happening as far as amounts actually released. A tube out the top going into a jar of water will bubble and demonstrate the amount of CO2 being produced.

Try sodium bicarbonate mixed with vinegar, 1 tsp: ~30cc- this will gush up all frothy as it releases CO2. do it just before you close the door on your plants. A MUCH cheaper way to provide CO2 is 2 Oz sugar in 2 liters of water in a bottle [sterilized 1st with bleach and water, then rinsed], plus a few cc urine[!] or if you insist, yeast nutrient from a home brewing supplier. Add a brewing yeast, shake up and keep at 25 deg celsius[~70 F] . Over next 2 weeks or so it will brew up about 1/2 Oz CO2 for every Oz sugar used. Keep a few going at once, starting a new one every 3 days or so. With added CO2 growth is phenomenal!!! I personally measured 38cm growth in 8 days under a 250watt HPS bulb[tubular clear, Horizontal mount.

A good container is a 1 gallon plastic milk jug, with a pin-hole in the cap. Also, the air-lock from a piece of clear tube running into a jar filled with water will keep microbes out and demonstrate the fermentation is working.

A variation is to spray seltzer water on the Cannabis plants twice a day. This is not recommended by some authorities, and receives great raves by people who seem to feel it has enhanced their crop. It stands to reason this would work for only a small unvented closet, but may be right for some situations. It could get expensive with a lot of plants to spray. Use seltzer, not club soda, since it contains less sodium that could clog the plants stomata. Wash your plants with straight water after 2 or 3 seltzer sprays. It is a lot of work, and you can not automate it, but maybe that is good! Remember, being with the plants is a beautiful experience, and brings you closer to your spiritual self and the earth. Seltzer is available at most grocery stores. Club soda will work if seltzer water is not available; but it has twice as much sodium in it. A very diluted solution of Miracle Grow can be sprayed on the plant at the same time. One factor of using selzter water is it raises humidity levels. Make sure your venting humidity during the dark cycle, or you could risk fungus and increased internode length.

CAUTION: Don not spray too close to a hot bulb! Spray downward only, or turn off the lamp first.

Even though CO2 enrichment can mean 30-100% yield increases, the hassle, expense, space, danger, and time involved can make constant or near constant venting a desirable alternative to enrichment. As long as the plant has the opportunity to take in new CO2 at all times, from air that is over 200 ppm CO2, (Or as surgested in the above video 1500PPM) the plants will have the required nutrients for photosynthesis. Most closets will need new CO2 coming in every two or three hours, minimum. Most citys will have high concentrations of CO2 in the air, and some growers find CO2 injection unnecessary in these circumstances.

Some Cannabis growers have reported to High Times that high CO2 levels in the grow room near harvest time lower potency. It may be a good idea to turn off CO2 2 weeks before cannabis harvesting.

Here is some useful information on Co2, I still think I will have to wait for a larger grow opportunity in the future to get to use my Co2  But never say Never  I do still have another crazy Co2 idea .... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> stealthy real cool cab your working on im subbed..


Cheer's man  There's loads more cool stuff still to come...even if I cant use Co2 in the conventional way.. there's gotta be a way..  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's one idea I had on Co2, If (IF) I covered the ladies with a couple of clear sacks and filled the sacks with Co2 and tied them so they were o2/Co2 (air tight) Then the Co2 couldn't excape and the light could still get to the plants and the fan could remain cooling the lamp, and keep the room at approx 26oC  

NB/ I would have to release the seal of the clear bags every few hours to stop sweating of the plants and water build up etc and would have to refill the bags with more of the correct amount of Co2 PPM.

But despite the hassel of doing this I would think this could be an answer...If anyone has any other answer/ideas please let me know and I'll have some REP ready and waiting for you  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 small desk fan 6"
 seeds
 box of Latex gloves
 High quality Magnifier fo Trichs
 Envirolite timers X2

And thats pretty much it..I think - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

*Also its not on the list but I am going to bub a small barrel bolt to keep the doors firmly closed at the bottom, I will buy and apply that today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;bqQfTjJLVZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqQfTjJLVZY[/video]

I've also been looking into a decent magnification device to view Trichs etc with... I found this 'Eyeclops' Toy which seems perfect  and am bidding on one at the moment  - STELTHY


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 30, 2010)

the clear bag idea might cause alot of humidity on plants. u mighta said that....lol. I like the dampner idea. Im off to the hydro store. Im thiinking of some ideas for you. If I strike genius Ill let ya know stealth. I sometimes have a way of doing that.


----------



## gumball (Oct 30, 2010)

if your exhaust is carbon scrubbed, can you recirculate the exhaust into your intake? i know this may fuck with temps, or you could have your exhaust and intake meet up in the loft above so the air would cool down before it re-entered the cab. this would essentially seal the room. or use one of those remote dampeners so that you have 2 air systems, one with recirculating air like i mentioned and one with it pulling air and pushing exhaust seperately. i guess with the intake and exhaust in the same room, it is still recirculating the air to an extent. just some thoughts, but if you went this route i would advise to have a ppm meter in the room and the cab so you can monitor for leakage.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> the clear bag idea might cause alot of humidity on plants. u mighta said that....lol. I like the dampner idea. Im off to the hydro store. Im thiinking of some ideas for you. If I strike genius Ill let ya know stealth. I sometimes have a way of doing that.


Cheer's dude the dampner idea was great, but the downside was I would have to shut off the cooling exhaust fan and then the lamp would over heat the growroom! I could run a separate system for the lighting and another for air/odor, but the noise of 2 fans would be to much, and also there would be some serious space issue's  I'll keep my fingers crossed you come back with the Genius Theory  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

gumball said:


> if your exhaust is carbon scrubbed, can you recirculate the exhaust into your intake? i know this may fuck with temps, or you could have your exhaust and intake meet up in the loft above so the air would cool down before it re-entered the cab. this would essentially seal the room. or use one of those remote dampeners so that you have 2 air systems, one with recirculating air like i mentioned and one with it pulling air and pushing exhaust seperately. i guess with the intake and exhaust in the same room, it is still recirculating the air to an extent. just some thoughts, but if you went this route i would advise to have a ppm meter in the room and the cab so you can monitor for leakage.


Hi GB  I like the recirculating idea very much, I may have to come up with a few diagrams and play around with them 1st, in order to come up with the best method/blue print. I will most likely concentrate on the idea/design etc this time around, get this grow out the way and then apply the idea next time around ready for my 400W test grow. I ve added REP to you for that idea, cooling could be difficult, but Iam sure there's a way...I'll look into my options there  

Do you know of a good/excellent PPM Meter and where I could find one? - STELTHY


----------



## gumball (Oct 30, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi GB  I like the recirculating idea very much, I may have to come up with a few diagrams and play around with them 1st, in order to come up with the best method/blue print. I will most likely concentrate on the idea/design etc this time around, get this grow out the way and then apply the idea next time around ready for my 400W test grow. I ve added REP to you for that idea, cooling could be difficult, but Iam sure there's a way...I'll look into my options there
> 
> Do you know of a good/excellent PPM Meter and where I could find one? - STELTHY


glad my idea may be able to help, thanks for the rep! as for a PPM meter for CO2 i do not know of any specifically.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

I found this PPM monitor... BUT its HELLA expensive, does any on know of a cheaper model in the £100.00 area only £861.00 seems like a crazy price!


Bacharach&#8482; Carbon Dioxide Meters



WU-81973-20
Bacharach carbon dioxide monitor, 0 to 50,000 ppm 0 to 5%, 110/240 VAC
(each) 
Qty: 
£861.00 / each (GBP) + VAT Usually ships in 13 days.
Product Rating (0 Ratings) Write a Review
CO2 Monitor is a compact and lightweight detection device that immediately responds to excessive levels of CO2&#8212;ideal for personal monitoring. Meter features a maintenance-free infrared sensor and audible/visible alarms that respond intermittently to CO2 concentrations above 5000 ppm, and continuously to concentrations above 10,000 ppm.
Specifications
Power	one NiCd battery rechargeable battery (included)
Resolution	100 ppm; 0.01%
Range	ppm	0 to 50,000 ppm; 0 to 5%
Accuracy	±5% of reading or ±50 ppm
Manufacturer number	19-7101
Model	19-7101


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

Actually I think I could have just answered my own question (cheaper Co2 monitor).....


Desktop Carbon Dioxide (CO2), Temperature
and Humidity Indoor Air Quality Monitor


******

This 3-in-1 CO2 monitor (desktop type) is designed for fast and accurate measurement of CO2 level, air temperature and humidity. Features a triple LCD Display and 15° tilt angle for easy reading. Also features programmable alarms with real time clock and calendar. In addition, it has ABC (Automatic Baseline Calibration) and Manual Calibration option.

It can be set in 2 alarm limits: upper & lower limit. It has an audible & visual alarm to give warning when CO2 concentration exceeds the limit. Once CO2 level goes back to normal the alarm will automatically stop, but can be also be stop by pressing any key. The built-in Non-Dispersive InfraRed (NDIR) sensor provides long term stable monitoring.

Poor indoor air quality in rooms can lead to fatigue, lack of concentration and illness (Sick Building Syndrome) due to high CO2 concentration. IAQ monitoring and ventilation surveys of CO2 level & air ventilation become widely applied in public areas such as offices, classrooms, factories, hospitals, hotels.



Special Features

Maintenance free NDIR (non-dispersive infrared) CO2 sensor
Stable Non-Dispersive Infrared (NDIR) Sensor for CO2 detection
Simultaneous triple result complete with real time clock & calendar
15° tilt angle
Visible & Audible (80db) CO2 warning alarm when CO2 concentration exceeds the set limits
Large LCD display of CO2 level, temperature and humidity
ABC (automatic Baseline Calibration)
Manual CO2 calibration with calibration indicator
Indoor air quality level indication (Good, Normal, Poor)
Long time drift compensation
Max. & Min. CO2 value recall function
With level indicator, indicating if CO2 level is in "good", "normal", "poor" condition
With power adaptor output voltage indicator via LCD and LED light 
Selectable °C and °F
With CE Marking, passed the standards and had been approved by European Directives for health & safety


Specifications

Measuring Range:
CO2: 0~9999ppm
Air Temp.: -10°C~60°C (14°F~140°F)
Air RH%: 0.1%RH~99.9%RH
Resolution:
CO2:1ppm
Air Temp.:0.1°C / 0.1°F
Air RH%:0.1%RH
Accuracy:
CO2:50ppm ±5% of reading
Air Temp.:±0.6°C, ±0.9°F
Air RH%: ±5%RH (at 25°C, 10~90% RH)
*******±7%RH (at 25°C, <10% & >90% RH)
Response:
CO2:<2 min (90% step change)
Air Temp.: <2 min (90% step change)
Air RH%: <10 min (90% step change)
Air Quality Level (CO2 Concentration):
Good: <700ppm (programmable by user)
Normal: 700 ~ 1000ppm (programmable by user)
Poor: >"Normal"
Operating Condition: -10~50°C, 5~80%RH (Be sure to avoid condense)
Storage Condition: -20~60°C, 5~90%RH (Be sure to avoid condense)
Alarm: >1000ppm (programmable by user)
Max/Min function
LCD & Green LED Display
Power Supply: Power adaptor (5V/0.5A output)


Set Includes

1 x CO2 Desktop Monitor
Power adaptor (5V/0.5A output)
1 x Instruction Manual
Standard White Packaging Box


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 30, 2010)

stelthy- those eyeclops work DANKKKK! one grow i follow- xare- he uses one and gets amazing photos. and its freakin toy haha!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- those eyeclops work DANKKKK! one grow i follow- xare- he uses one and gets amazing photos. and its freakin toy haha!


That's excellent news cos I just won my bid  I won this item for £12-00 and £5 postage so £17 all in that's not at all bad  I am looking forward to using it now  I may get a monitor just for it and attach it to the side of my unit, Super toy, Super find !!!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 1, 2010)

OK some good news my Tomatoes (actual tomatoes) seed's have started to sprout *and SO HAS JH!!!* I will leave it a day or so more just until *JH* sheds its seed shell then I will start my 250W grow journal, I sure as hell hope my new reflector gets delivered soon...Tommoz would be great  So expect new photo's etc etc and a slight change to the look of my lighting  I have my de-humidifier installed and set up on a corner shelf on the right hand side and my bolt that I installed now forces the doors together and creates a perfect seal, I am dying to tick some more items off my list but am so glad that the wheels are finally in motion - so as to speak  its literally a 3 Month wait now if all goes well and my 2 species should be ready to cut, n devour, I am keeping my fingers crossed for both my memory card for my HTC phone and my new reflector. This is getting exiting - wish me luck  - STELTHY


----------



## gumball (Nov 1, 2010)

best wishes from north carolina sent to you for a speedy delivery stelthy!!


----------



## CabinetBuds (Nov 2, 2010)

My eyes are glued to your thread as always!!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!! My new reflector came and I needed to extend the 3-Core wiring BUT the colours are GREEN, BLACK, & WHITE how the hell do I connect this to the UK BROWN, YELLOW/GREEN, & BLUE ?????? 

It's pissing me off thats all I need to do and my new reflector is ready to go Grrrll PLEASE HELP 

I WILL GIVE GREAT REP FOR A HELPFUL QUICK ANSWER

Many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## gumball (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish I could help you stelthy! Can you compare the locations of the wires on the 2 different sockets? I know one is ground and I thought the other 2 were interchangeable. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah dude, no worries  I worked it out in the end, Thank fuck  lol. I compared illustrations on Google and largely kept my fingers crossed  Turn's out that the way to do it is 

TERMINAL................(USA)...............................(UK)

NEUTRAL:-............WHITE .............................BLUE
LIVE:- ..................BLACK.............................BROWN
EARTH:-...............GREEN .......................GREEN/YELLOW


So I joined the corrisponding colours together and job done, I fired up my bulb and hey presto it worked!  Happy days - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

My new 'Sun Systems' Reflector as it arrived in its box - Minus the black bubble-wrap etc  Ah happiness  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

This is what came in the box along with the brilliant Reflector  A CD catalogue, A Technical information guide and a free catalogue coupon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

The light is on, its ONLY a 250W MH! and its very easy to see that this bad boy reflector puts out a shit-load more light than the cool-tube + more evenly  It does run 3oC warmer so I turned the fan up a stage to compensate so room temp is now between 22oC and 27oC, and the res temps are consistant at 20.5oC  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2010)

Everything looks awesome, let me know when you're taking orders!!!! 

Again, really incredible job.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

In this pic you can see my new reflector (I added silver tape to the seal around the edges for a 100% perfect cool-down  ) and on the right is my new de-humidifier installed on a colour-coded corner shelf, ready and waiting for the flowering stage.. I will hide the wires with trunking and silver tape tommoz  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Everything looks awesome, let me know when you're taking orders!!!!
> 
> Again, really incredible job.


Cheer's for the cool comments man  I hope in 3 months to be able to harvest a masterpiece lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's another view of my cab.. Not much more left to do now  I'll alter my shopping list, I am just waiting for my JH to pop its 1st little leaves and I will begin my 1st grow log in the world of HID lighting  hope you like the change of light as much as I do  ...It came just in time  - STELTHY


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Nov 2, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> You would think that by being married and having a kid u would be a bit more responsible .... but in this case i see the exact opposite..... maybe im just crazy but i know i wouldnt be taking my families furntiure apart and grow in there residence for what a quarter pound of weed and the potential of them having legal problem for " ur hobbie"
> 
> All im saying is go ahead and GROW but dont involve them and when u do it make it worth ur while.. this is just plain stupid


Is this guy a clown or what..MIND YOU FUCKING BUIZZZZZZZZ..Dont like it dont read it


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah dude, luckily he buggered off.. not heard from that doosh since  Hope you enjoy my thread...still loads more to come yet  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok now my new Reflector has turned up I'll do a BEFORE, DURING & AFTER, 3 critical stages as my cab has come along  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

*BEFORE*


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

*DURING*


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

*AFTER*


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2010)

I still have the reptile UV-B lamps to buy/install and a green neon in the ballast area..just for show  I have ordered most the stuff that's left on my list its just a case of waiting for it to all arrive, I am gonna chill now, Enjoy my thread  - STELTHY


----------



## gumball (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome stelthy, great build!! 

you know, if you ever need to raise the hood higher, you may be able to use 6 inch PVC or drain and it may allow you to get a few inches closer to the roof of the cab.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 2, 2010)

INFUCKINGCREDIBLE

we're not worthy, we're not worthy


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

gumball said:


> awesome stelthy, great build!!
> 
> you know, if you ever need to raise the hood higher, you may be able to use 6 inch PVC or drain and it may allow you to get a few inches closer to the roof of the cab.



Cheers man  I'll look into that......since the lowest the reflector can now go is 12/13" (level with the scrog net) I'll see if I can trim the amount of ducting I'am using on the 90 degree elbow ...by. doing so should get me a bit closer to the top...If not I will fully look into what you have suggested many thanks and REP - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> INFUCKINGCREDIBLE
> 
> we're not worthy, we're not worthy


Cheers man lol  let the fun begin  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok so here's some question's : Has any one used either of these 2 products? Are they worth it? How much difference do they make?

*The Equalizer&#8482; - Hot Spot Diffuser*









Simply slide this unique product over a mogul base socket on most horizontal burning reflectors to filter and disperse the intense &#8220;hot spot&#8221; of light directly under an HID lamp.
With the hot spot diffused, you can hang reflectors closer to the plant canopy while reducing the risk of burning the plants directly under the lamp.
The revolutionary shape, size and hole patterns were designed using the latest lighting development software.
The Equalizer&#8482; will aid in improving the uniformity of your fixture by reducing the hot spot below the lamp.

Made of 95% reflective German aluminum.

Patent Pending.

Fixtures that will accept the Equalizer&#8482;: Cool Sun, Cool Sun XL, Super Sun 2, Yield Master 6&#8221;, Great White, Magnum XXXL 6&#8221;, Magnum XXXL 8&#8221;, Large Convertible, Yield Master 4&#8221;, Agrotech, Agrotech - Magnum, Vertizontal, Silver Sun, Econowing and Lumen Max.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

*OR..........*


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

*Super-Spreader®*









The ALL NEW Super-Spreader® combines common sense and innovation with advancements in effective surface technology to produce a truly Super Light Spreader! The new design is attractive, lightweight and easy to install. The 'Spreader Heads' are made from 97% reflective glass-coated aluminum with a prismatic micro-textured surface.

This incredible alloy is super cool, very reflective and creates even light distribution. The prismatic surface reflects and redirects light in a selective 4-way pattern for incredible results!

How & Why They Work! The design of the Super Spreader® is based on logic and simplicity. All horizontal reflectors create an over hot, over bright spot directly beneath the lamp. The Super-Spreader® spreads the excess light and heat proportionally to all areas of the grow room (especially the corners and edges which are often underlit). This creates even light and more harmonious growing conditions throughout the entire grow room.

*NOTE:* By attaching the Super-Spreader® accessory, the Adjust-A-Wings® performance may be enhanced significantly.

Adjust-A-Wings® fited with Super-Spreader® can be lowered to an unprecendented 10"-12" from growing plants to produce awesome growing power while maintaining maximum area coverage and minimum heat build-up. Yield increases of up to 50% are not uncommon with proper use of this truly outstanding product.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

If either of these (this one and the one on the previous page) REALLY DO reduce heat build up and or spread the light output even better, I figure WHY NOT?  but I don't want to waste money either on the wrong one or either - if its just marketing and neither do squat!

Please if you can help n throw me a bone  lol

As always I will reward any great/helpful answers with REP 

Hope someone can help ASAP, many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

Also this thing looks like it could not only minimised HEAT but also the NOISE of the air being pulled through it - Bonus! ....Looks like I may have to add a few more things to my shopping list  ~ oh well  



*Sun Shield® Reflector & Ducting Heat Shield
*









The reflector heat shield is a sturdy, custom-fitted cover that double-insulates your existing air-cooled hood against the heat your lights generate. With the reflector heat shield, less heat escapes into your room and is instead contained within your hood to be better carried away by your existing air-cooling. This results in a cooler environment, happier plants, and energy savings in the form of increased A/C efficiency.

IR blocking and heavy duty wool insulating material custom fit to your favorie Sunlight Supply® reflectors
Reduce your grow room temperature
Maximizes efficiency of your air-cooling by containing heat
Quiets roaring air inside the reflector
soft, durable and machine washable
Strong two piece construction consisting of a high quality insulating wool liner and radiant barrier fabric
95% reflective
Professionally made in the USA



Prod ID Description MSRP	


904470 SUN SHIELD FOR COOL SUN 6" $59.95	

904475 SUN SHIELD FOR COOL SUN XL 8" $59.95	

904480	****	SUN SHIELD FOR SUPER SUN 2 **** $59.95	

904485 SUN SHIELD FOR YIELD MASTER II 6" $59.95	

904495 SUN SHIELD FOR MAGNUM 6 AND GREAT WHTE $79.95	

904498 SUN SHIELD FOR MAGNUM XXXL 8 INCH $79.95	

736555 6 INCH X 10 FOOT SUN SHIELD DUCTING $29.95	

736560 8 INCH X 10 FOOT SUN SHIELD DUCTING $34.95




I will defo. have to try n get one of these  - STELTHY 


PS/ Here's a LINK to their web-site! They have some nice products  : http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/hort.aspx - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I installed a colour coordinated smoke alarm at the front in the centre at the top, piece of mind etc... if things ever went tits up! I wouldn't wanna get torched in my sleep without a fighting chance  I still may add some extra fire safety stuff later on - STELTHY


Whilst looking at Sun Systems/www.nationalgardenwholesale.com's website I also found this video in relation to keeping the risk of 'Fire, damage and death' to a minimal...once I've found a price I'll start saving for this sweet bit of kit 

[video=youtube;STjMZz8gxbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STjMZz8gxbA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## RichiRich (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Stelthy! Flicked through this journal... really impressive mate - keep up the good work!!

Been checking out the syn system website and found this : http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=HORT_YIELDMASTER_10IN_REFL&title=Reflectors&type=product

Looks like the right thing for me, but unfortunately, I'm not sure they ship to Europe (and it would be way too expensive anyway, I guess)... 

A pity. These reflectors look better than the normal wing-reflectors since you don't need the cool tube around them to cool em! Just plug the duct in the sides and voila...

Don't you think that the spectrum of light is however limited with these reflectors? I mean you can't bend the metal upwards like the other ones, so that the light stretches out more


----------



## Mike42Zero (Nov 4, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I bought a toothbrush/cup holder lol not cos I wanna spenda night camping in there, well at least not yet  .......To hold my Pipets and testubes etc  - STELTHY


 Just have to ask why would you bother adding all this extra usless garbage into you cab. I would think you would like your grow space as neat and clutter free as possible. I Find it hard to believe that having a TP and Toothbrush holder inside your cabs growing area is more handy then keeping it in a drawer outside the cab. I was always under the impression that in small areas like this space was for plants, not toiletpaper  sweet cab tho, minus the buttwipe


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike42Zero said:


> Just have to ask why would you bother adding all this extra usless garbage into you cab. I would think you would like your grow space as neat and clutter free as possible. I Find it hard to believe that having a TP and Toothbrush holder inside your cabs growing area is more handy then keeping it in a drawer outside the cab. I was always under the impression that in small areas like this space was for plants, not toiletpaper  sweet cab tho, minus the buttwipe


what if you in there and youre really congested or your nose is running and you have such amazing buds that you cant just go get a tissue anywhere else and let the goddess visuals slip from your site??


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 4, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> lol is this even worth the time and effort... dude u got a kid and wife grow up


That comment was bang out of order!!!!!


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike42Zero said:


> Just have to ask why would you bother adding all this extra usless garbage into you cab. I would think you would like your grow space as neat and clutter free as possible. I Find it hard to believe that having a TP and Toothbrush holder inside your cabs growing area is more handy then keeping it in a drawer outside the cab. I was always under the impression that in small areas like this space was for plants, not toiletpaper  sweet cab tho, minus the buttwipe


He said it early on. He placed them items there so he could keep all the necessities needed for growing close, and all together. The TP roll is to clean up messes. I think I would have used paper towels, but the TP is smaller. And they don't consume much space, they are out of the way.


----------



## Factoryblack212 (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there enough room for the actual plants!? Ahah thats the best DIY grow box/cabinet i have ever seen! Very detailed, no limitations. Good stuff my friend


----------



## CabinetBuds (Nov 5, 2010)

Stelthy,

We are almost done...what ya think? We used your Cabinet as inspiration for ours!! LOL

Thanks for your help along the way!


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 5, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> View attachment 1251708View attachment 1251707View attachment 1251706
> Stelthy,
> 
> We are almost done...what ya think? We used your Cabinet as inspiration for ours!! LOL
> ...


Good job +rep


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Hey Stelthy! Flicked through this journal... really impressive mate - keep up the good work!!
> 
> Been checking out the syn system website and found this : http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=HORT_YIELDMASTER_10IN_REFL&title=Reflectors&type=product
> 
> ...


Cheer's dude, I am so glad the finishing line is in site, Yeah Sun System's are hard to buy from...I was lucky..I searched their site for what I was after and then ran a searc on E-Bay and very luckily found what I was looking for  So try E-Bay you should have some luck there  The light ouput is very 'uniform' but will cover well...The larger ones can seriously cover some ground ie the XXXL and the BlockBuster. although you cant erm...extend the amount of light to cover a wider area the ground it does cover is very concentrated  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike42Zero said:


> Just have to ask why would you bother adding all this extra usless garbage into you cab. I would think you would like your grow space as neat and clutter free as possible. I Find it hard to believe that having a TP and Toothbrush holder inside your cabs growing area is more handy then keeping it in a drawer outside the cab. I was always under the impression that in small areas like this space was for plants, not toiletpaper  sweet cab tho, minus the buttwipe


Lol, not so much 'useless-garbage'  I like to have everything self contained and baring in mind spills do happen, and its always best to clean as you go to keep the growroom clean and grow friendly, I used TP as its cheap and compact, I could've used kitchen role or Man Sized tissue's etc but that would have taken up way more space, the reason I have it on a silver holder is to keep it elevated so any spills don't fall onto it (if I stored it under the black curtain, bottom) and by doing so allows me to tuck the loose end in so as it cant blow into the lights duct and be a fire hazzard!

I could of course do as you say and store the contents of the toothbrush holder in a draw else where in the room....'BUT' then its not so self contained anymore, I mean you wouldn't keep your eggs bacon or milk in the video draw of your lounge, You need those items in the Kitchen so like wise, the things I need are self contained. It just happens these are the best way's to store the items I need 

Yeah plant space is number 1 but theres still plenty of room cos I plan to scrog  

Hope that answers your question  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> what if you in there and youre really congested or your nose is running and you have such amazing buds that you cant just go get a tissue anywhere else and let the goddess visuals slip from your site??


Lol, thats one idea  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> That comment was bang out of order!!!!!


Some people eh ? !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> He said it early on. He placed them items there so he could keep all the necessities needed for growing close, and all together. The TP roll is to clean up messes. I think I would have used paper towels, but the TP is smaller. And they don't consume much space, they are out of the way.


My sentiment exactly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

Factoryblack212 said:


> Is there enough room for the actual plants!? Ahah thats the best DIY grow box/cabinet i have ever seen! Very detailed, no limitations. Good stuff my friend


Yeah dude, loads of room hence the SCROG method etc  Thanks for the cool comment glad you like it all so far  cheer's - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> View attachment 1251708View attachment 1251707View attachment 1251706
> Stelthy,
> 
> We are almost done...what ya think? We used your Cabinet as inspiration for ours!! LOL
> ...


Hi dude, Your ladies are looking lush am impressed  nice SCROG going on there too  your welcome man, anytime  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2010)

More updates coming tommoz + pics  - STELTHY


----------



## mas3372 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just read through this entire post...took about 5 hours...very nice. Found it interesting because I am setting up a similar closet that measures 2.5ft wide x 3ft deep by 5 feet high that I will use for blooming only. 

Been debating on a 400hps or a 600hps but I am concerned about the heat. I plan on using a hood and putting a 450cfm fan right off of it which will draw through my cabinet from two 2" inlets down low. The air will be directed right outside and the air coming in will be 60degree F air from the basement. From what you have seen in your cabinet of similar size, think I will have any heat problems?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 6, 2010)

dont let the haters bother u bro, great stuff as always  i'm dead messy so liking the TR holder


----------



## stelthy (Nov 6, 2010)

Very small update today as I am running late on getting to my Mates wedding....Had to do n update before I go or I would be thinking about it all day  






I added a shelf to the side of the unit for a heated seedling tray to sit on  I will paint the shelf black but this was a must have I almost forgot about  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 6, 2010)

And also my 'Eye-Clops - Bionic Eye came through the post today, a cheap kids toy.......................That CAN magnify an image to 400X and display it on a TV  ...Perfect for viewing trichs around harvest time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> dont let the haters bother u bro, great stuff as always  i'm dead messy so liking the TR holder


Cheers dude, they don't bother me anyway lol  Cos I know I have made summink wonderful  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 6, 2010)

More updates and replies coming soon as I am running really F-ing late for this wedding - STELTHY


----------



## gumball (Nov 6, 2010)

that bionic eye looks awesome. would be super awesome if it plugged into the computer too, but the tv will work.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Nov 7, 2010)

hell yea man. im thinking of getting a bionic eye. lookin just swell stealthy.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 7, 2010)

there should be a way to get the images on the computer as well. ive seen it done, just dont know how to do it. those spreaders look like sturrups for a pregnant chick! the super spreader hahaha!


----------



## gumball (Nov 7, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> there should be a way to get the images on the computer as well. ive seen it done, just dont know how to do it. those spreaders look like sturrups for a pregnant chick! the super spreader hahaha!


i think there are 2 different models (probably a few actually) one for the TV and one for the PC. I know you can buy adapters to bring the TV picture over to the PC, but they cost extra money.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> i think there are 2 different models (probably a few actually) one for the TV and one for the PC. I know you can buy adapters to bring the TV picture over to the PC, but they cost extra money.


im just going off seeing it used from xare. ill ask him about his.

heres what xare said, "
There are two types of microscopes made by that same EyeClops toy company. 

One is called the Bioni-Eye and the other version that I have is the Bioni-Cam

The Eye version plugs into the TV and you view it on that like a monitor. The Cam version is portable and has a USB flash drive that saves the images. You can plug that into your PC to upload the pics.

The Bioni-cam allows you to take digital snapshots and motion video clips. "​


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> that bionic eye looks awesome. would be super awesome if it plugged into the computer too, but the tv will work.


Hi dude, yeah it would be cool...I am pretty sure it should be do-able with a TV- Graphics card  But if not Then I'll still be able to see what I need to see  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> hell yea man. im thinking of getting a bionic eye. lookin just swell stealthy.


I heard there is 2 versions of this microscope ... If I can track down the other one I will, maybe it will be easier to upload my pic's and share them with all of you  ...I ve still not really tested this one out yet  ...but it was cheap so, you know  ... I'll buy the other as soonas I find it for a reasonable price  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> there should be a way to get the images on the computer as well. ive seen it done, just dont know how to do it. those spreaders look like sturrups for a pregnant chick! the super spreader hahaha!


Hmmm...Lol  ..Dude lol ...I hope the one I won arrives soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> i think there are 2 different models (probably a few actually) one for the TV and one for the PC. I know you can buy adapters to bring the TV picture over to the PC, but they cost extra money.


You know me ...if its for a good cause the money's not a big issue, cos I live with the belief that I truly believe I will make my money back in my 1st couple of grows  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> im just going off seeing it used from xare. ill ask him about his.
> 
> heres what xare said, "
> There are two types of microscopes made by that same EyeClops toy company.
> ...


Ahh.....So there are 2 types?!! Looks like I am going to have to locate the cam version  oh well  ...nevermind it'll be worth it I can't wait to view amber trich's and know my shits at it's upmost potency  I'll try n find a pic of it to post...As an added insentive to go and buy one  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

*EyeClops BioniCam* 








*Features:*

&#8226; The Bionic Cam Boasting is the next generation of the award winning Bionic Eye, with a full color LCD screen, Multiple lenses and battery pack, Everyone can take EyeClops on the go explore the world around you indoor and outdoors
&#8226; Use the LCD screen as a viewfinder for specimens, zoom in with one of three powerful new magnifications (100x, 200x and an eye popping 400x) and take digital pictures and video of your amazing discoveries, and send around the world via the internet.
&#8226; Save and share your findings with the built-in flash drive and removable USB key &#8211; view on any standard television and upload your files to your PC to email and send to friends USB Key included
&#8226; Portable and recordable, the EyeClops BioniCam is the ultimate Bionic Eye
&#8226; Winner of Many of this years Toy Awards


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2010)

I will Start searching for one of these later tonight, it was my daughter's birthday today so we have been letting of hundred's of fireworks, and lanterns etc this evening it's been really good, now I/we are back home I have just lit a coal fire poured a Magners Cider+ice and lit up some Strawberry Thai I was given years ago n just found in my draw..it's ok ..,nothin special but is still a mellow chill sesh before I hit the sack in a few hours  Jack Herer Died  so I have just planted a random bag seed...Could be anything...but most importantly I hope its a female  ...More updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## talon (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow. Just read through this whole thread. Took a good 3 hours.

I'm subscribed. Absolutely amazing work man! You have a real eye for detail.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> *EyeClops BioniCam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang, how much is that?


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi again, I usually use only 'Canna's nuit range' BUT since over the past couple of years I have obtained a vast amount of different potions, and formulas I want to be very clear on my strategy behind creating my first HID harvest  I will list below what nuitrients I have and add some pics of them too, Later today. 

So...From what I can remember I have : -

*Canna: -*






 *Rhizotonic*

CANNA RHIZOTONIC is a powerful, algae based, vegetative stimulator for roots of fast-growing plants that already have roots or root initials. RHIZOTONIC stimulates further root development, increases the plant&#8217;s resistance to disease and promotes its inner and outer strength.



RHIZOTONIC is 100% natural, and contains multiple vitamins. RHIZOTONIC influences the root environment and is the ideal supplement for the crop environment created by the grower. RHIZOTONIC has a calming effect on plants, and is ideally suited for use when shipping or re-potting plants. RHIZOTONIC will also improve plants that are unhealthy or poorly developed.

RHIZOTONIC can be used regardless of the type of medium. It is suitable for cultivation in potting mix and hydro culture. RHIZOTONIC is often sprayed on leaves and can be used as a simple means for raising the pH level in fertilizer tanks.

Root stimulant
RHIZOTONIC adds more than 60 microbiological substances that considerably speeds up the growth of a balanced root environment. Various trace elements and vitamins such as B1&B2 have been added to RHIZOTONIC in order to stimulate the plant production of hormones and root growth, thus providing better and stronger roots.

Vital plants
Good results start with a healthy plant. There are many different ways of stimulating plants aside from a healthy balance of EC levels, acidity, temperature, air and light. RHIZOTONIC does so during and in the rooting and growing phase. Another important element in RHIZOTONIC is the root-strengthening hormone Oligosaccharide. Scientific research has shown its beneficial effect in the creation of root cells without any negative side effects. Your plants will be certain to get beautiful, strong white roots with RHIZOTONIC.

Benefits of CANNA RHIZOTONIC:
&#8226; Aids in the immediate generation of lush, new root growth on cuttings and transplants.
&#8226; When used as a seed soak prior to planting, it will speed up the germination process.
&#8226; Enhances overall plant growth and chemical reactions in the plant to ensure a healthier, powerful and stronger plant.
&#8226; Aids in the recovery process of any plant or cutting that has been subjected to stress in any way whatsoever.








 *Vega A+B*

In the beginning of the growth phase, the plant lays the foundation for its eventual yield. Characteristics of a healthy and powerful growth are vital side shoots and a luxuriant root development.Hydro Vega is developed especially to fulfil the plant&#8217;s needs optimally during this phase. HYDRO VEGA is applied to all types of inert mediums.



A complete absorption of nutrients and water is guaranteed from the beginning of the cultivation because HYDRO VEGA is rich in directly absorbable nitrogen compounds, high quality EDDHA iron chelates and trace elements. Suitable for growing with automatic run to waste hydroponic systems.








 *Zym*

CANNAZYM is a high-quality enzyme product. It consists of more than 12 different kinds of enzymes to which vitamins and extracts of desert plants are added. CANNAZYM speeds up the process of breaking down dead root material and activates the micro-organisms. In addition to this, CANNAZYM facilitates the improved absorption of nutrients and increases the resistance against pathogenic organisms.

The threat
In a root system that functions well, roots die and new roots are formed. The remains of roots that died form an ideal growing substrate for pathogenic organisms. After the pathogenic moulds have multiplied in the dead root material, they are a threat to the healthy roots. These are easily affected, and will lose an important part of their function. This causes stress to the entire plant and stunts any new growth.

How does CANNAZYM work?
Enzymes are substances that speed up the reactions in living organisms. (Example: enzymes play a vital role in our digestion). 
The enzymes in CANNAZYM facilitate fast conversion of dead roots into minerals and sugars. This is important, as they make up a valuable source of nutrients for the plant as well as for the soil environment. A fast breakdown of root remains creates a balanced air and soil hydrology in the root environment. Furthermore, putrefaction and consequently the formation of toxic substances are prevented and the risk of an infection by pathogenic moulds is considerably reduced. This is ideal for your plant. The soil environment is improved, as the minerals and sugars that are formed as a result of using CANNAZYM, are important for the bacteria located close to the roots. These bacteria provide the plant with extra protection against diseases that are caused by moulds and facilitate the exchange nutrients and vitamins with the roots. This results in improved balance and an increased absorption capacity.

Increased health 
CANNAZYM contains several easy-to-absorb vitamins that stimulate the plant to form new roots. A well-developed root system uses of a lot of young growing-points. Elements like calcium, magnesium and iron are absorbed exactly by these growing-points. Furthermore, a substance that has been isolated from desert plants has been added to CANNAZYM, as a result of which the plant&#8217;s natural defence system will be improved. Activation of the defence system of the plant increases the protection against pathogenic organisms. A defence system that functions optimally allows the plant to react quickly against an imminent attack; eventual damage will be prevented or limited.

The above-mentioned information also explains why CANNAZYM is indispensable with the reuse of growing substrates; the root remains will be rapidly broken down and transformed into advantageous nutrients; infections will be prevented and the air/water relation in the root environment will be improved.







 *PK 13/14*

INCREASES YIELDS
CANNA PK 13/14 is a mixture of top quality nutritional minerals that stimulate flowering. This product has been developed for the flowering phase of fast growing plants. PK 13/14 is easy to use and high yields are easily achieved.



PURE ELEMENTS TO STIMULATE FLOWERING
PK 13/14 is a high grade mixture of phosphorus and potassium that is added during the flowering phase. Both elements play a big role during the flowering phase of fast growing plants. Thanks to a special production process CANNA has succeeded in combining pure phosphorous and potassium in very high concentrations and this makes PK 13/14 available to the plant quickly and directly.

Phosphorous (P) is a macro nutritional element for every plant. It plays a key role in metabolism and energy transfer. Extra phosphorous is needed in the flowering phase. Phosphorous strengthens cell formation in flowers among other things.

Potassium (K) is found throughout the plant and is necessary for a lot of its activities. It is essential for transporting water and nutrition (sieve vessels) and it is responsible for the plant&#8217;s quality and rigidity. In addition to this it controls countless other processes such as sugar production. Potassium ensures that the plant can produce enough sugars during flowering, which are essential for the development of the flowers.

LAVISH FLOWERING
There comes a moment during the plant&#8217;s development when the need for phosphorous and potassium increases greatly. If CANNA PK 13/14 is given at this moment you will satisfy the flowering plant&#8217;s increased needs and the fruits will achieve maximum development. CANNA BOOST enhances the metabolism and has a strengthening effect on PK 13/14. This perfect combination will cause the plant to flower more lavishly.

SUITABLE FOR EVERY MEDIUM
PK 13/14 is used with every medium and consequently it is used for cultivation on soil, in recirculatory systems, when cultivating on coco and in run-to-waste systems. PK 13/14 is suitable for use when cultivating both indoors and outdoors.








 *Florez A+B*

A direct availability and a correct composition of hydroponic nutrients play a crucial role during the plant&#8217;s blooming phase. HYDRO FLORES stimulates the fruitification and contains all the nutrients that the plant needs during this phase.








 *Boost*

We introduced the CANNABOOST Accelerator at the Dutch Highlife Fair 2006. It&#8217;s a product that we are proud of! And the first CANNABOOST users who have reacted very positively to the product have further increased this pride.

The advantages of growing with CANNABOOST Accelerator include:

&#8226; Better Yields
&#8226; Suitable for use with all growing mediums and substrates 
&#8226; Even higher yields in combination with PK 13/14
&#8226; Better ripening and strengthened immune system
&#8226; Fuller, more powerful taste 
CANNABOOST Accelerator is a product that distinguishes itself from the existing booster products in every aspect and is also typified as being: &#8220;The new boost generation&#8221;.





*Advanced Nuitrients : -*






 *Hammerhead 9/18*

Hammerhead is a very powerful booster that delivers a specific 9/18 ratio of phosphorous and potassium to stimulate and sustain an impressively potent flowering response.

Designed with heavy flowering and fruiting plants in mind, Hammerhead claims to provide the perfect NPK ratios to support optimum yields. Using only the highest quality ingredients to aid in fast uptake and fast plant response, Hammerhead is used throughout the flowering cycle to consistently stimulate the aggressive production of flowers and fruits.








 *Bud Candy*

Bud Candy Feed Sugars, Aminos and vitamins to your plants and taste their sweeter bigger buds. If I asked you what really makes you happy about your hydroponics gardening, you'd tell me you love growing huge amounts of potent, sweet-tasting flowers.



Seeing your roomful of huge flowers that smell like candy (maybe like the cotton candy at an amusement park), and then after harvest you savor that fine taste, aroma.The smiles on their faces, and them patting you on the back, that's what the good life is all about.

So the big question is, what can you do right now to grow yourself the biggest harvests of the most potent, best-tasting flowers?

START BY PROVIDING FLOWER-BOOSTING ENERGY WHEN YOUR PLANTS MOST NEED IT

Getting sweeter, bigger harvests comes when you give your plants carbohydrates that jolt them with an energy boost.

This is an important fact to remember, that during peak bloom cycle your plants' need for sugars exceeds their ability to manufacture sugars. The more you push them, the more C02 and nutrients you give them, the more they need carbos, the more they fall behind.

The resulting carbo deficit is the same thing that happens when athletes collapse near the end of grueling competition. And it's why carboloading is a favorite tactic athletes use to keep going strong for victory, when others fall and fail.

NOT JUST ANY CARBOHYDRATES, BUT THE RIGHT ONES FOR YOUR PLANTS

Carboloading your plants requires a specialty formula. In actuality, your plants best absorb simple or complex carbohydrates when they are present as Arabinose, Dextrose, Glucose, Maltose and Xylose from Raw Cane Extract, Malt Extract, Cranberry Extract and other premium carbohydrate sources.

Not only does this end mid-bloom slump but these materials fuel beneficial bacteria and fungi in your root zone.

When you've installed beneficial bacteria and fungi in your root zone, they thrive best when they have externally-provided carbos to feed on.

Beneficial bacteria and fungi increase root mass, increase nutrient absorption, protect roots, and produce hormones that stimulate floral size, potency and value.

So now that you've seen how to use the right kinds of carbos to provide energy and root enhancement, what else can you do to create gourmet flowers with enhanced taste, size, potency, and aroma?

As it turns out, by providing the list of carbo sources we just discussed, you're also enhancing the taste and aroma of your plants.

THE BENEFITS OF USING AMINO ACIDS AND OTHER COMPOUNDS IN THE CORRECT FORM FOR YOUR PLANTS

Here's something else to keep in mind: the advantages provided by what you feed your crops depends on the quality of specific ingredients in the products.

For example, you see hydroponics formulas that contain "molasses." But as with almost every individual ingredient in hydroponics formulas, there are many grades and types of molasses, and the differences between them decide whether they will deliver your bigger, better yields.

Fact is, most types of molasses are loaded with sulphur or made from materials or processes that lower their sugar content and quality.

When sulphured, low-grade molasses are in a hydroponics formula, its extraneous minerals throw off your nutrient ratios while providing smaller percentages of sugars.

Now take a minute and let me show you how this relates to the types and forms of amino acids in hydroponics formulas.

Amino acids are crucial building blocks for proteins that fuel metabolic processes and physical structure in your flowering plants. Few hydroponics formulas contain amino acids, but almost all the ones that have aminos provide them in a form called "D-Aminos."

Although these aminos are cheaper to source and manufacture, they unfortunately are not very helpful to your plants.

On the other hand, the L-form of amino acids is totally biologically available for rapid uptake and formation of proteins that rapidly increase your crop health and yield.

As with molasses and other ingredients in hydroponics formulas, it matters a lot what forms and manufacturing processes are used.

SWEETER FLOWERS ARE WORTH MORE

Sweeter flowers are yours when you boost your crop's taste, potency and aroma by furnishing anthocyanins, isoflavonoids, polyphenols, isoterpenes and tannins found in cranberry and grape extracts.

Growers using these compounds report that a sudden bouquet of pleasant scent arises from their flowers within moments of the compounds being fed to plants in water.

And after harvest, you and your friends will enjoy the extra-sweet aroma and taste that your flowers provide, and there'll be more flowers to enjoy too.

Another technique for upgrading the aroma, taste and value of your crop is to feed vitamins to your plants.

For example, Vitamin C stimulates photosynthesis and cell replication while also protecting your plants from negative effects of intense light and heat. To go along with Vitamin C, studies show that feeding your plants B vitamins provides many flower-boosting benefits while also protecting crops from stress.

So how can you get this extensive menu of crop-boosting compounds you've just found out about? Fortunately, Advanced Nutrients scientists have successfully managed the complex task of sourcing, processing, and combining all these aminos, carbs, and vitamins so Bud Candy delivers bigger, sweeter buds to you right away.

Best of all, you're getting two products in one because Bud Candy gives you everything in Sweet Leaf and CarboLoad, but it also gives you a lot more in an easy to use formula.

Whether your plants are in bloom phase right now, or you're preparing for bloom phase, this is the time to procure 100% organic Bud Candy and get cotton candy taste, fatter buds, and stronger plants.






*Fox Farm : -*






 *Cha-Ching*

Cha Ching® Soluble Fertilizer (9-50-10)
Late Flowering Formula for Gardeners and Hydroponic Growers
Encourages Essential Oils and Succulent Fruit 


FoxFarm engineered Cha Ching® to maximize a plant&#8217;s production. Every stage of the growing cycle demands optimal nutrition. Cha Ching® is a high-phosphorus fertilizer that won&#8217;t leave a salty residue or build up in the soil. Even better, we&#8217;ve included the micronutrient pack that FoxFarm is known for. It contains all the essential elements you need to support juicy fruit on compact, stocky plants.

Cha Ching® creates juicy, robust fruit with essential oils and resins pumping out of stems and leaves. That means concentrated flavor and perfect texture.

Garden tip: Start with Open Sesame® in the fifth or sixth week of a plant&#8217;s life. Once bud set begins feed with Beastie Bloomz® for a two week period. After flowers are fully formed, switch to Cha Ching® and continue through harvest. Feed with every other watering. 



*Atami : -*






 *Bloombastic*

The Bloombastic formula contains biological minerals in combination with biological stimulants to create a one of a kind nutrient additive specifically designed for the flowering and ripening of your plants.



Bloombastic will also stimulate the enzyme process on several levels that will make your plant less sensitive to stress factors such as: warmth, dry air, high light intensity, disease, and nutrient inadequacies.

This flowering innovation does not contain any ballast ingredients such as sodium or chlorine. Therefore, compared to other cocktails, Bloombastic contains increased levels of phosphorus and potassium the active ingredient for flowering and ripening.


*Other : - *






 *Superthrive*

A fantastic stress reliever from the USA. SuperThrive is a vitamin-hormone liquid concentrate. Effective when transplanting or any time plants are suffering. Also acts as a booster for super healthy plants and blooms. Add to your nutrient solution at the rate of 1 drop per 4 litres. Used by growers the world over for more than 40 years, SuperThrive is a well known and proven product.









 *ROX*

Rox is a nutrient supplement designed to substantially enhance the yield and quality of your plants. A very powerful flower enhancer indeed. Application 5ml per litre soil, 3ml per litre hydroponics. Used in 21st - 35th day of flowering. For best results run along side a PK boost either; Fox Farm Beastie Bloomz, Hammerhead 9/18 or Canna PK 13/14.







 *Dry Flower 4 Flush*

STAGE 4 - Clearing Solution. A special water treatment solution that prepares herbs and floral crops for harvesting and drying.

Clearing solution ensures all excess nutrients are used and 'cleared' from the plant ensuring a freash natural taste.

This is not a plant food.

An amazing four product range of additives designed to take the grower through from cuttings to the flowering stage.

Each product is designed to maximise the growth rates and yeild at the various stages of a plants life.










 *GrowTec's* Final Flush Blueberry flavoured flush

The Final Flush eliminates excess fertilizer salts in the final stages of growth and can also be used to correct overfeeding or for desalinization of reusable growing media.



 *Hydro-shop's own dissinfectant mix*







 *PH balanced water (PH down - Phosphorus Acid)*

Growth Technology pH DOWN contains phosphoric acid (H3PO4). The concentration is 81%, which is very strong so handle with care. Some other products on the market are considerably weaker so check the concentration before you buy. This is a very dense liquid and should feel much heavier than water.

Manufactured using the purest and most concentrated sources available




I may have left one or two out, But if so I'll add them later... I'll also add pic's of each of these nuitrients too. I have kept my eyes peeled for some other Ultra good nuits but am not to hurried to get them as I am sure I'll get by with what I have already collected  


*Here are the nuits I am interested in getting*.. If anyone has used them in a DWC setup please let me know about their performance ~ Cheer's  : -








*Bud ignitor X 1L*
£60.00 
GETTING USED TO MAXIMUM HARVESTS IS A PLEASURE FOR YOU!

Your plants absolutely will maximize flowerings sites per stem when you provide specialized nutrition to your plants during early bloom phase so your plants ramp up internal production of metabolic triggers that result maximizing your budding sites.

The result is that instead of only the typical 30-55% of your stem nodes becoming hosts for flowering sites within two weeks of flowering, 70-100% of your nodes show floral initiation!

Flat out you maximize the amount of flowers per plant. And as bloom season moves forward, you notice your stems are crammed full of dense floral growth that buries your stems in thick, gooey floral clusters so you have continuous floral structures that run virtually the entire up and down length of your stems!

+ PRODUCT TYPE: Early Phase Budding Site and Bloom Booster

+ BUD IGNITOR BENEFITS:

MAXIMUM YIELDS/MAXIMUM BUDDING SITES
OPTIMIM FLORAL DEVELOPMENT
SAVE TIME AND MONEY
OPTIMIM FLOWERING
OPTIMIM ESSENTIAL OILS
MORE CROP CYCLES PER YEAR
+ GROWER EXPERIENCE LEVEL: Grand Master growers only

+ WHEN TO USE BUD IGNITOR: Use in the first two weeks of bloom phase.

+ GARDEN TYPES: Rockwool, Coir, Soil, Sphagnum, Ebb & Flow, NFT, aeroponics, aquaponics, vertical stacker, rotary, indoor, outdoor, synthorganic, synthetic.









*Bud Factor X 1L*
£90.00
IT&#8217;S NEVER TOO LATE TO GET MAXIMIZE YOUR HARVESTS!

A big part of what makes a harvest considered high quality is the essential oil content. Essential oils go hand in hand with the aromas, flavours and resin contents produced by harvested plants. These essential oils and resins create the terpine profile in the plant material; the compounds that influence the plant's natural fragrances and flavours.

Bud Factor-X contains bio-active ingredients that enhance inherent qualities in plants, coaxing maximum production of terpinoids, resins and essential oils. The components in Bud Factor X were also engineered to maximize yields, not only crop quality. The balanced combination of highly bio-active ingredients maximize resin contents in crops as well as enabling crops to continue at maximize photosynthetic rates when plants normally are forced to "shut-down". The reduced forms of nitrogen and B-Vitamins in the formulation will also further root development, especially when using Bud Factor X in conjunction with Piranha, Voodoo Juice and Tarantula.

Many types of plants have external organelles. This is where resins and essential oils are secreted. Resins and essential oils are part of the plant's natural defense system against insects in two major ways. Firstly, sticky resins create a physical barrier that thwarts insects and may trap and kill smaller insects such as spider mites. Secondly, the aromatic compounds that are produced in the resins will deter many types of insects from contacting the plant.

Bud Factor X is applied with nutrients starting in the early bloom phase to trigger and maintain a higher level of resin secretion throughout the entire bloom phase. The ingredients in Bud Factor X are absorbed by the plants roots and begin to signal the plant to maximize production of these valuable compounds. This is accomplished by signaling receptors that are inherent to the plant directly on an intra-cellular level. When this occurs, not only is the plant of higher quality, it is able to continue to grow abundant harvests.

Using Bud Factor X, growers can avoid falling victim to reliance on chemical controls such as sulphur that significantly reduce the qualities such as flavour and aroma in the harvest.

* triggers plants to maximize their ability to produce essential oils and resins

* provides nutrition for benificial microbes in the root zone 

* increases the value of crops grown for their essential oil contents, giving maximum yield of the 
desired active compounds

+ SCIENCE

+ PRODUCT TYPE: Organic Nutrients & Supplements

+ BUD FACTOR X BENEFITS:

Optimizes Essential Oils
Optimizes Aromatics/more Taste
Enhanced Plant Growth For Maximum Harvests
+ GROWER EXPERIENCE LEVEL: Grand Master growers

+ WHEN TO USE BUD FACTOR X: During bloom phase.

+ GARDEN TYPES: Rockwool, Coir, Soil, Sphagnum, Ebb & Flow, NFT, aeroponics, aquaponics, vertical stacker, rotary, indoor, outdoor, organic, synthorganic, synthetic.








*Overdrive 1L*
£22.00
IT&#8217;S NEVER TOO LATE TO GET BIGGER HARVESTS!!

Overdrive is the key to a bulky, glistening harvest. When your plants are in peak flower production the last thing you want is for them to go downhill and stop packing on the pounds. Unfortunately, that's exactly what nature intends to happen! But now you can use Overdrive to defy nature and turn your plants back into champion producers, even when they're well into bloom cycle! The name is no accident - your plants will literaturally go into overdrive!

Field testing shows that Overdrive reinvigorates flowering and creates a renewed burst of oils, scents, terpenoids, size and other very desirable traits that will give you impressive harvests instead of disappointing ones.

+ SCIENCE

+ PRODUCT TYPE: Bloom Enhancer

+ OVERDRIVE BENEFITS:

Increased nutrient uptake
Increased photosynthesis and energy
Increased cell expansion and replication for larger flowers
Increased creation of internal floral structures and compounds for increased aroma, taste, potency and market value
Increased resistance to drought, heat, stress, diseases, pests and end stage exhaustion due to folic acid and other ingredients
Potential 9-23% gains in harvest weight and size during last trimester of growth
+ WHEN TO USE OVERDRIVE: Use Overdrive if you want to substantially increase essential oil production during the final weeks of growth.







*CANNA TRACE MIX*
£8.00
CANNA's TRACE MIX consists of several trace elements that are essential for the plant. These trace elements are used for several enzyme systems and therefore have an influence on the development of the plant.

TRACE MIX is a mineral fertiliser, which is extremely suitable as a supplementary nutrient to stimulate the growth and bloom of the plant. Besides that it can serve to reduce the deficiency of trace elements.








*Rhino Skin 1L*
£39.00
SAFEGUARD YOUR HYDROPONICS INVESTMENT BY PUTTING A COAT OF ARMOR ON YOUR PLANTS RIGHT NOW!!

Tough as Nails, and More Floral Potency Too Give your plants Rhino Skin to increase the rigidity of cell walls making your plants stalks more rigid. Plants take Silicon into their cells making tougher cell walls. Use Rhino Skin from start to finish so get Rhino Skin today and see more value from your harvests.

+ SCIENCE

+ PRODUCT TYPE: Plant Nutrient Support/Potency Enhancer

+ RHINO SKIN BENEFITS:

You Get Maximum Amounts Of Trichomes And Essential Oil Production
Your Plants Stalkes Are Stronger So They Support Larger Flowers!
Plants Take Silicon Into Their Walls Making Tougher Cell Walls
+ GROWER EXPERIENCE LEVEL: Grand Master growers

+ WHEN TO USE RHINO SKIN: Cloning, early seedlings, transplanting, early vegetative phase, peak bloom phase

+ GARDEN TYPES: Rockwool, Coir, Soil, Sphagnum, Ebb & Flow, hydroton, perlite, vermiculite, NFT, aeroponics, aquaponics, vertical stacker, rotary, indoor, outdoor, organic, synthorganic, synthetic.





As no doubt you can tell the nutrients I would like to get my hands upon are infact 99% Advanced Nutrients manufactured.... This is because some friends of mine have used only one or two of their products and had outstanding results.

I love the simplicity of Canna's range but knowing its sometimes ok to mix n match, I'd like to get the best from both inc...a few other brands 

One things for sure my ladies/other crops will have no shortage of food 

Once again 'if anyone has used any of the nutrients (pictured above), Please let me know of their results and the performance etc how they enhanced the grow etc...



I'll add my nutrients in pic form later this afternoon, that will give you a better idea as to what I can use in my latest grow - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

talon said:


> Wow. Just read through this whole thread. Took a good 3 hours.
> 
> I'm subscribed. Absolutely amazing work man! You have a real eye for detail.


Cheer's man  still loads more to come yet  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> dang, how much is that?


I've heard its around $39.00 but I need to track down a price for one (and make sure its compatable) in the UK, Its an awesome bit of kit ...and a kids toy, So its cheap as chips  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

My '*LIST OF STUFF TO BUY'* reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 small desk fan 6"
 seeds
 box of Latex gloves
 High quality Magnifier fo Trichs (_part B_)
 Envirolite timers X1

*Nuitrients :-
*
 Advanced Nuitrients Bud Ignitor
 Advanced Nuitrients Bud Factor X
 Advanced Nuitrients Over Drive
 Advanced Nuitrients Rhino Skin
 CANNA's Trace Mix


And thats pretty much it..I think - STELTHY


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

youre still okkin into a 600w MH. i recommend sunpulse's line. i have rated at 6.4k. theyre great bulbs http://www.sunpulselamps.com/


----------



## Blze$17 (Nov 8, 2010)

just flipped through 60 pages and did not see one pot plant hahahah put that thing to work man


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I've heard its around $39.00 but I need to track down a price for one (and make sure its compatable) in the UK, Its an awesome bit of kit ...and a kids toy, So its cheap as chips  - STELTHY


Must be some pretty cheap plastic... still a cool find though.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> youre still okkin into a 600w MH. i recommend sunpulse's line. i have rated at 6.4k. theyre great bulbs http://www.sunpulselamps.com/



Hi I'll check that site out  cheer's dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

Blze$17 said:


> just flipped through 60 pages and did not see one pot plant hahahah put that thing to work man


Lol...Yeah man just waiting on some new seeds to arrive and the 'log' will begin and it'll be extremely well documented...At least after reading through as far as you have you have a good idea of the idea's, time and effort gone into this project so far  Hope you weren't to dissapointed to see no ladies as of yet...Don't worry its literally about to start some time this week I expect  I was going to start with Jack Herer as I had a seed left, But the little fucker (Just like the real one) died  I also wanted to use Alegria Haze, or Shark's Breath but I also like the look of Blue-Cheese and some others... I'll do a bit of research but I WILL be getting them this week...so watch this space  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Must be some pretty cheap plastic... still a cool find though.


Yeah if its anything like the other version I posted a page or so ago...it is cheap ass'd plastic but if it works...Thats the main thing!  I look forward to finding a place to buy this one - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 8, 2010)

That's really cool man. When we gonna be seeing some green come outta this state of the art stealth grow cab?

Edit:

Never mind just saw your reply to the other guy. Just got my seeds today. What strains you gonna be growin?


----------



## SmokinJoe113 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sick cab you got there stealthy.. Just spent about an hour looking through your thread!! You do a great job, keep it up!!


----------



## CabinetBuds (Nov 8, 2010)

Stelthy,

I was just looking through your thread and you asked if anyone had used AN Bud Ignitor, and AN Overdrive? We used both. in our grow. ALL our products are Advanced Nutrients and we LOVE them!!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> Stelthy,
> 
> I was just looking through your thread and you asked if anyone had used AN Bud Ignitor, and AN Overdrive? We used both. in our grow. ALL our products are Advanced Nutrients and we LOVE them!!


Excellent thanks Cab.... What made you choose Advanced Nutrients over the other brands? I found that both Bud Candy and Hammer head worked exceptionally well I am most interested in Rhino Skin and OverDrive .....How effective were those 2? Cheers for getting back to me on that question  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

I have decided to add a brief caption on '*How to Read a Fertilizer Label*' not only for my own use/reference but so other's can get an understanding of it too!

Plants, like people, need a balanced diet to thrive. Here is the 'mystery' of fertilizers broken down into its most basic form.

*Steps*

1)

Determine percentages of the major active ingredients in the package. N-P-K (Nitrogen- Phosphorus- Potassium) are the 3 most abundant ingredients listed on EVERY fertilizer label. They are always in this order, N-P-K. You will see them on the label as three numbers. Such as: 30-10-10 / 10-5-5- / 21-0-0- But what does it mean and how do you know which formula you need? The first example, 30-10-10, means that if you had 100 pounds of that fertilizer there would be 30 pounds of available nitrogen, 10 pounds of available phosphorus and 10 pounds of available potassium (potash). The remaining 50 pounds are inert or inactive ingredients.

2)

Know what each ingredient is used for. Nitrogen is for green and growth. Phosphorus and Potassium for fruit, flower and roots. To turn a lawn green and get it growing, 21-0-0 is the fastest and cheapest way to go. That is Sulphate of Ammonia. However, to promote a healthy lawn that is more drought-tolerant, you would want the roots to be well developed also. A general purpose lawn fertilizer such as 10-6-4 would be a far better diet to achieve a truly healthy lawn.

3)

Research your plants needs. Check several sources. Compare notes on what different experts recommend for the type of plants you are growing. When making fertilizer purchases your knowledge of N-P-K percentages will aid in your decisions. Nitrogen = Green/Growth. Phosphorus and Potassium = Fruit/Flower/Roots.

When reading a fertilizer label you may notice items like: Magnesium, Calcium, Sulfur, Iron, Manganese, Zinc, Boron and Molybdenum in addition to Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium in chemical compounds. These trace elements are essential to the plant's growth. Many of these elements are available in the soil naturally. Plants take in elements (chemicals) through their roots and leaves. Plants convert these raw elements into fruit and foliage, rich in vitamins. Avoid the purchase of additives such as Vitamin B or any so-called fertilizer which contains proteins or fats. Plants can not absorb vitamins, pet food, milk or any processed foods.
Well composted vegetation is beneficial to your plant's health because it has been broken down and returned to basic elements for the plant to absorb. Compost also loosens the soil and allows the roots to receive oxygen.

Remember: Plants take in elements and convert them into vitamins. Humans take in vitamins and convert them into elements.
Fertilizers do not produce instant results. In many cases, it takes two or three weeks for any physical changes to be seen.
As a general rule liquid fertilizers cost much more for the product you receive than their dry equivalent, but they may impact the plant quickly as they are already in a form that is water borne in solution.

Components of dry fertilizers may have to break down, and certainly at the very least must dissolve and be kept well enough watered for several weeks to be made continuously available to the roots.

One may use a combination of
liquid fertilizer for quick uptake and
dry kinds that kicks in a little later, and
even time-released fertilizers that prolong the benefit to the plants.

*Warnings*

Do not overfeed! When in doubt, use less than recommended, not more. If the label says one cup every month you would be safer to use 1/2 cup every 2 weeks. The same is true with houseplants. They can be fed a weaker solution every time you water instead of a large jolt every month.
Do not fertilize plants in the hot sun. This can cause leaf burn and damage the plant.
Most plants prefer to have a dormant period in the Fall and Winter. Unless you live in the tropics, stop feeding in the early Fall. New growth at that time of the year is subject to Winter frost damage. Houseplants enjoy having a 'resting' phase as opposed to forcing them to constantly grow.
Do not use fertilizers intended for outdoor use on your houseplants. The chances are very good that fertilizers intended for use on crops, shrubs and trees will be too strong for indoor or small container use.

Most seedlings do not benefit from fertilizer use. Wait until you feel the plant is old enough (3-4 weeks) to safely apply any fertilizer. When starting to fertilize very young plants do so sparingly.

As with any chemicals, be sure to keep out of reach of children.


I hope this has helped some of you out  The main reason I added it here was so I can make sure I don't over feed/boost the plants at set times of their growth, by mixing up to many different nuitrients with high N-P-K readings, as stated above it's better to under feed than over feed.....However its even better to know exactly the amount to maximise the plants potential without causing any harm or upset to the growth.

Different plants require different N-P-K ratio's so a basic understanding of when the correct nuitrients are required is helpful, and in a hydro setup its important to be spot on (no room for blunders) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

The Periodic table can show what kind of chemicals each of the additives are  Alkaline or Acid etc.... I find this very helpful so I thought I may as well share it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

It is also a good idea to get a '*Nutra-Wand CF Hydroponic Meter*' I have one and it comes in real handy when wanting to know if correct level of nuitrient has been provided for the plant/s after a water change etc..








*Nutra-Wand CF Meter* 

*Product Information* 

The stick measures the nutrient strength of a solution. It is essential when growing hydroponics to know what the strength of the solution is before feeding your plants and while they are growing. The stick is the perfect all-around conductivity meter. Its rugged chassis and precision components make it super accurate every time you use it. 

This incredibly accurate meter is fully waterproof and simple to use. Just dip the probe end into the nutrient and the unit turns on and off automatically. The reading is instantly displayed on an intuitive and easy to read scale of waterproof LED lights. 
Features: 

Fully waterproof 
Measures EC, CF and PPM scales 
High conductivity measurement for a broad range of crops 
Factory calibrated, never needs recalibration 
Auto turn on and off 
No external knobs or switches 
Measuring range :0.4 ~ 5.2EC/4 - 52CF/280 ~ 3640ppm(EC x 700)/200 ~ 3000ppm(EC x 500) 
Accuracy: 4% 
Resolution: 0.1EC/1CF/70ppm 700/50ppm 500 
Operating Temperature :0 ~ 50(32 - 122F) 
Batteries :31.5V (AA Batteries) 
Dimensions: 415mm x 23mm 

These cost between £20.00 and £40.00 depending where you go and are great! Every grower should have one, no matter what they are growing  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

SmokinJoe113 said:


> Sick cab you got there stealthy.. Just spent about an hour looking through your thread!! You do a great job, keep it up!!


Cheer's man, I'am well looking forward to getting my seed's....The very moment I receive them I will start my grow log, I have finally decided to go with 'Blue Cheese' & 'Train Wreck'/'FrostWreck' I sure hope they arrive soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the '*Blue Cheese*' that I plan to grow 












*BLUE CHEESE*

Blue Cheese from Goldenseed.nl has been selected form the best of the rest, our Blueberry father and a Barney's Farm Cheese Mother we set out to improve upon what is already a classic strain. This strain is a must for any Cheese lovers out there, combined this with the up high of Goldenseeds Blueberry and we belive this along with our very own Jack-Frost is one of our finest creations. From these crosses a male with extremely fruity characteristics was chosen as the father of Blue Cheese.

Genetics: 30% Blueberry 70% Cheese
Variety: Sativa/ Indica Hybrid
Type: Stabilized Hybrid, True-Breeding
Potency: 9 out of 10 
Yield: 200-450 gr per sq. mt. indoor.
Stature: Not very tall 40-55 cm
Indoor: 60 to 70 days Outdoor: End October/ November
Thc: Content 15%/20%
Effect: Very uplifting High, No Ceiling.Highly euphoric, Very functional, incredible smoke
Grow Difficulty: Easy (Good for beginners)


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

This is '*FrostWreck*' (a possibility if I can get the seed's)..







*FROST-WRECK*

Genetics: Jack-Frost x TrainWreck
Variety: Sativa Dominant Hybrid 
Effect: Powerful high and great special taste
Potency: 10 out of 10 
Yield: 2/3 ounces
Stature: Average high
Phenotype: Sativa/indica mix 
Indoor: 55 to 65 days Outdoor: Mid October
Characteristics: Skunky amide smell and taste

YIELD PER PLANT IS BASED ON 100% ORGANIC NUTRIENTS & SOIL IN 6 LITRE CONTAINERS....(So DWC will decimate the 2/3 Oz that soil promises  )


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

And this is the original '*Train-Wreck*' I plan to grow







Delicious and potent, this strain is a legacy from Humbolt county in California, dating from the seventies. A mix of Afghan, Thai, and Mexican sativa, this Trainwreck hybrid is an excellent medicinal for treating head ailments such as migraines, physical manifestations of pain and nausea. Sativa dominant, yet still some Indica traits.

So with any luck at least one of these types will be settled in in my cupboard, ready to go the distance  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 9, 2010)

I was just messaged and asked about UV-B light and the effect on our plants, I said I covered it earlier in 'this' thread, but I was informed that another grower had added some info, So here's a link to some extra info on UV-B lighting :- https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/36368-trichomes-thc-uvb-light.html

I haven't read it through properly yet but will sit and learn more this evening, Cheer's 'Dirt Bikin Buds' for the link, and cheer's 'tahoe58' for the info on your thread, it will make for an interesting read - I am sure  - STELTHY


----------



## SmokinJoe113 (Nov 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Cheer's man, I'am well looking forward to getting my seed's....The very moment I receive them I will start my grow log, I have finally decided to go with 'Blue Cheese' & 'Train Wreck'/'FrostWreck' I sure hope they arrive soon  - STELTHY


Sweet man! Best of luck. I will be watching your progress.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Id love to see some trainwreck in there. maybe a lemon skunk too or something


----------



## stelthy (Nov 10, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Id love to see some trainwreck in there. maybe a lemon skunk too or something


Train-Wreck is a defo! But it will most likely be accompanied by Blue-Cheese, I don't know of anywhere local that sells Frost-Wreck, If I can get it, it will be nice to have 2 different wreck's on the go  I don't really wanna buy seeds over the net, That all seem's a bit sketchy to me. Much more in favour of 'Pay cash - Take away in brown paper bag' technique  Stelthy by name and by nature eh lol  I sure hope the seeds come soon though - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Id love to see some trainwreck in there. maybe a lemon skunk too or something


Hi again dude,.......







Good news  ..I got my new seed's!!! I Have a selection pack that consists of 5 seeds, these are :- Great White Shark, Lemon Skunk, White Rhino, Train-Wreck and Cheese  So I am going to start by posting pics of what I have to grow (like I did above) then start with 'TRAIN-WRECK'  and my grow log  So you'll get your wish : Train-Wreck is going in! and I also have Lemon Skunk and some other's for another day - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the *Great White Shark!*







Sativa/Indica :* Great White Shark* has a nice body stone with a serious buzz - it is great for chronic pain.	Pungent, and tastes like Tangerine and berry.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the *Lemon Skunk!*







HighLife 1st Place 2006. *Lemon Skunk* grows tall and is a good yielder. It has a high calyx to leaf ratio. Lemon Skunk buds have a strong and distinctive smell and are mostly light green with thick orange hairs. Flowering indoor: Ready in 8 weeks, but an extra week will increase dramatically terpens content in the resin, resulting in a much richer flavor. Production up to 600 grams per square meter. Flowering outdoor: Ready beginning October, good resistance to botrytis.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the *White Rhino!*







*White Rhino* (Feminised) Awards: 2nd prize Bio HTCC 1996. 2nd prize Champions Cup 2005. Genetics: Afghan, Brazilian and South Indian. Effect: Very famous for its medicinal properties, strong sedative effect. Almost narcotic. Flowering indoor: 9 weeks will guarantee rock-hard tops and extra sweet taste with a yield up to 900 gr/sqm. Flowering outdoor: Ready at the beginning of October in the Northern hemisphere and in April in the Southern one. THC: 11% CBD: 1.6% CBN: 0.5%


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

*Train-Wreck* has already previously been pictured above, and lastly is 'cheese' - Stelthy


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

And here is the *'Cheese'!*







*Cheese* is a unique strain, until now, available as clone form only. Like many cannabis strains the history and origins of Cheese are somewhat confused and distorted.
Cheese originated in 1988-89 as one unique female phenotype out of packet of Sensi Seeds Skunk No. 1 grown somewhere in the Chiltern Hills. This one plant produced impressively large buds and had a very distinctive cheesy odour. It was quickly cloned and named Cheese.

Around 1995 a Cheese clone was passed on to Exodus, an alternative community living in Haz Hall on the edges of Luton. Exodus organised free parties, championed the legalisation of cannabis, grew cannabis themselves and protected each other from the law. They also started CANABIS (Campaign Against Narcotic Abuse Because of Ignorance in Society). Because of all the people that passed through the Exodus community many clones were handed out to visitors and the strain continued to grow in notoriety. 

For many years Cheese has passed around an underground network of growers in the UK, helped by Exodus and others.

It is now available for the first time as a feminised strain!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY' reads as follows :- 

 600w MH bulb
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Sound mat
 Green neon
 small desk fan 6"
 box of Latex gloves
 High quality Magnifier fo Trichs (part B)
 Envirolite timers X1

*Nuitrients :-*

 Advanced Nuitrients Bud Ignitor
 Advanced Nuitrients Bud Factor X
 Advanced Nuitrients Over Drive
 Advanced Nuitrients Rhino Skin
 CANNA's Trace Mix


And thats pretty much it..I think - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

And now I can finally start my log ........ Updates coming very soon! - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

stoked for you stelthy! glad you made it all the way through creating the cab with out getting discouraged or upset. ive had a great time following your thread and even the last one! cant wait to see how bitchin that trainwreck turns out.


----------



## BC Bud Box (Nov 11, 2010)

Great box design Stealthy!!! I went with 2 x 170w LED ISIS-1 hybrid panels in my design. I just started a grow with 5 purple kush, 4 sour diesel and 1 blue cheese. It would be interesting to compare the outcome of your 600w box design in terms of final production???


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

BC Bud Box said:


> Great box design Stealthy!!! I went with 2 x 170w LED ISIS-1 hybrid panels in my design. I just started a grow with 5 purple kush, 4 sour diesel and 1 blue cheese. It would be interesting to compare the outcome of your 600w box design in terms of final production???
> 
> View attachment 1262380View attachment 1262378View attachment 1262375View attachment 1262376View attachment 1262388


Hi dude, Thanks man! ...I'am testing out each of my ballast's stage at a time..So I am starting with the 250W MH/HPS, and am growing 'Train-Wreck' in the left DWC pot and actual Tomatoes' (Veg) in the other, I'd be happy to compare the outcome of the 250W Train-Wreck grow...I have the seed in a rockwool cube sitting in the heated propagator now so give it a week n she should be in the DWC container and ready to go  I previously did a grow with 2X 90W UFO LEDs so I know that good yields are possible with LED, although I supplemented them with a 150W Envirolite CFL here's a link :- https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html
check it out if you like  I like your setup its cool you have 10 pots in there....I may adapt my shelf for more DWC pots later on down the line  is that a Co2 tank on the left hand side? what NM (nanometer) are your LEDs? ...I think I was using 650nm if my memory serves me correctly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 11, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stoked for you stelthy! glad you made it all the way through creating the cab with out getting discouraged or upset. ive had a great time following your thread and even the last one! cant wait to see how bitchin that trainwreck turns out.


Its been a long ass'd ride but finally the day has come and the seed is being cultivated  There's been some tough times and times where I've felt like banging my head against a wall from frustration (mainly wiring) lol, I've chopped and changed different bits of equiptment and probably spent far to much money. BUT it's 99.9% done and my shopping list is small and relativly cheap, Now its time to make some money back  I am glad you have enjoyed my thread so far! Its been alot of fun and there's plenty of good references for me to fall back on if need be  Watch this space  - STELTHY


----------



## InkyStinky (Nov 11, 2010)

This is very cool. Considering I skipped through since your first post to this last one in roughly 45 minutes, it's just funny that it all started with you talking your wife out of her wardrobe. Hell of a snowball effect. But it's awesome. Rediculously awesome. Keep up the excellent work man.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you got going on! I gotta a couple being germed right now also. Purple Haze and Pineapple Express.


----------



## middle84 (Nov 11, 2010)

how did those color seeds germinate? I have two packs on reserve myself one card of church and one card whiterhino x3 and whitewidowx2


----------



## stelthy (Nov 12, 2010)

More good news my Light/Heat Spreader arrived this morning  Good ol' E'Bay only £3 for the Spreader and £2 postage, so call that a fiver  not bad at all  I will install this in a minute and upload a pic of it working a bit later. This 'Should' help control my lamp temps  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 12, 2010)

InkyStinky said:


> This is very cool. Considering I skipped through since your first post to this last one in roughly 45 minutes, it's just funny that it all started with you talking your wife out of her wardrobe. Hell of a snowball effect. But it's awesome. Rediculously awesome. Keep up the excellent work man.


It was a great day when she said "Yeah huni you can use it" I was lovin' it and couldn't wait to get started I had so many idea's and had to start straight away  Glad you like the transformation  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 12, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Can't wait to see what you got going on! I gotta a couple being germed right now also. Purple Haze and Pineapple Express.


Not long now buddy  Pics are soon to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 12, 2010)

middle84 said:


> how did those color seeds germinate? I have two packs on reserve myself one card of church and one card whiterhino x3 and whitewidowx2


The coloured seed/s are in the process of germinating now  I have them in rockwool cubes in a bowl of PH balanced water in a heated propagator in a fairly dark area. I was tempted with 'Church' But I knew 'Train-Wreck' is some powerful sweet stuff and since it also had 'White-Rhino' and 'Cheese' on the same card for only 35 notes I HAD to go with this pack  My 1st grow is just Train-Wreck really but my 2nd grow will be 2 ladies....and I have a while to choose just which two will be my next contender's  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks to the hinged piece of tempared glass, fitting the 'Spreader' was easy as pie  ...I did however re-seal all the edges afterwards with silver duct tape, to maintain maximum air cooling of my lamp! I went to my local Hydro-shop the other day and the guy said he would sort me out an air rotator for the open end of my reflector, for just a few quid..As he was going to take it out of a used burn't out reflector..basically what it does is 'Rotate' the air that s pulled in so that it is sucked away more efficiently ...Hopefully I'll pick it up sometime this afternoon - STELTHY


----------



## grow space (Nov 12, 2010)

are u even growing something already..wtf is this all about ?! wtf am i doing here! Like 4 real dude, plant the seed already and stop slow pacing this thread !


----------



## stelthy (Nov 12, 2010)

grow space said:


> are u even growing something already..wtf is this all about ?! wtf am i doing here! Like 4 real dude, plant the seed already and stop slow pacing this thread !


Lol, YES! I have just planted 'Train-Wreck' in a rock-wool cube and am waiting for her 1st 2 baby leaves to pop and then she's straight into the DWC pot! I am not really slow pacing the thread.. It is a 'from scratch to finish' log, and I am only adding things that I am, or am going to include, and also I am logging the 250W grow 1st, Then I am Logging the 400W grow and then finally and most importantly the 600W grow, so slow as it may seem its going to be a long ride and I am just approaching the START line, kick back with a bag of 'Sunshine' and enjoy what's to come.. The hard part is over it's all about the grow now! - STELTHY


----------



## grow space (Nov 12, 2010)

ok dude, i was just scanning through the pages with no grow pics, and i found nothing! u should have posted this in different thread section, but then again it all up to you so yeah....happy growing man !


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

wow stelthy good reply to ^^^^. not sure why people come across so negative on peoples grow logs. this has been one of the best threads ive seen and it doesnt matter what area of RIU its in. stelthy has a different way of running his thread and updates which makes this thread different then all others. i for one, have enjoyed this thread from day one and im sure many others have as well.


----------



## iforgotagain (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking great Stelthy. +rep for the hard work


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2010)

iforgotagain said:


> Looking great Stelthy. +rep for the hard work



Cheer's man  ..I just germinated a '*Strawberry Thai*' seed in Rockwool, I'am doing a small-ish pot in...*SOIL* lol, I've never grown in soil before so its guess work I'll add pic's soon.. I have a medium size flower pot from Homebase with a drip saucer? under it.. and have filled it with 'seedling and cutting soil' with pete in it, I also added a small amount of 'Perlite' to it and pre watered it with normal tap water and set it up in the growroom for 5-10 mins to warm the top soil before slowly prising the seedling out of my rockwool cube and adding it to the soil mix, I was going to do a party-cup grow for fun after I saw a really impressive one that 'SICC' did with small CFLs here a link :-

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/265034-party-cup-cfl-grow.html 

But I decided to do the Strawberry Thai in a medium pot, mainly cos it was easier to find  I also bought a moist-o-meter lol to tell me how wet/dry the soil is, and to give me a better idea of when I need to water her..This one could go tits up! but as I say this is my first try with soil, and I thought I may as well since I have the room and am also still waiting on the Train-Wreck to pop before that seedling enters the DWC pot, Pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2010)

In the pot in the middle of the cupboard is my experimental soil grow containing *'Strawberry Thai'* and on the right I have a 4 or 5 *Actual tomato seedling's* growing in the right *DWC pot*. I sure hope the *Train-Wreck *seedling sprouts soon, and can take its rightful place in the left* DWC pot!* _patience is the key..._But at least I now have some plants in there for now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wow stelthy good reply to ^^^^. not sure why people come across so negative on peoples grow logs. this has been one of the best threads ive seen and it doesnt matter what area of RIU its in. stelthy has a different way of running his thread and updates which makes this thread different then all others. i for one, have enjoyed this thread from day one and im sure many others have as well.


Hi dude  I guess some people just want to see a grow and that's it, I like to show a bigger picture so every detail becomes clear, I also believe that showing my project in a step by step way, makes it easier for others to learn from and also to see what I've spent my time doing  its all good anyhow ...we have growth so that's a start  - STELTHY


----------



## middle84 (Nov 14, 2010)

how are thos green house beans doing?


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2010)

middle84 said:


> how are thos green house beans doing?


Hi Middle84, I am still waiting on the Train-Wreck... hopefully not too long to go now  ..I'am thinking of using *Canna Terra Vega* for the veg cycle of the *Strawberry Thai* cos the other Canna nutes I've already got and use with my DWC pots, and means I only need to buy the Canna Terra Vega & Florez so that little project should be fairly cheap to pull off. Fingers crossed that soil pot goes well  I am saving the rest of the Green House Seed's for my 2nd grow with the 400W ballast - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought this nuitrient today for my '*Strawberry Thai*' experiment  any advice on how often to feed and how much etc would be much appreciated and rewarded with *REP*  I have the seedling in an 18cm pot, with seedling/potting soil and Perlite, she is about 2" tall with the 2 round baby leaves and the beginning points of her 1st set of real leaves (still early days ) I need to know how often to water, and wether I should use nuits on every watering, or to whether water with nuits then a couple/few days later water with just plain water?? lol I am a right noob when it comes to *soil*  any other tips for soil would be gratefully received - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

I have guess-timated that an 18cm pot can hold roughly 4L, And so have been on Canna's web page to calculate the amount of nuits etc and feeding schedule here's a pic taken from the site :-







I am not to clear on how to apply this to my plant/s though...Does it mean I have to make up 4L of nuitrient water and then pour just some of it onto my ladies....I mean if I am growing in a 4L pot its seems a bit mad to water with a full 4L too ??

A helpful insight would be very helpful  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 16, 2010)

Is that for the soil plant? If it is, I would wait a full week to two weeks before giving them that and start with 1/4 strength.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Is that for the soil plant? If it is, I would wait a full week to two weeks before giving them that and start with 1/4 strength.


Hi dude, yeah its for my 1 *soil* plant, my other/s are in Hydro (DWC)....Should I water anymore within that time with just water, or just wait a week or 2 then give them the water with nuits in ?? Also is it key to water with nuits every time...or to alternate with nuits and normal water ..So water with nuits...then on the next watering : just normal water.. and then the next watering with nuits etc etc?? Once I under stand this and how much water to give them I think I will have it under control  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 16, 2010)

It's up to you how you water but it's normal to water/nutes/water/water/nutes/water... or water/nutes/water/nutes...

You can find a lot of stuff about it on here.

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq//GrowFAQ%20Basic%20Topics.htm


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> It's up to you how you water but it's normal to water/nutes/water/water/nutes/water... or water/nutes/water/nutes...
> 
> You can find a lot of stuff about it on here.
> 
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq//GrowFAQ%20Basic%20Topics.htm


Cheers for the link I have just given you some REP thanks for helping - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 16, 2010)

No problem... that grow faq used to be on here but I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> No problem... that grow faq used to be on here but I don't know what happened to it.


Some of the info is quite helpful, I think RIU should defo have a page like this with ton's of FAQ's & Answer's  Now I know how to water them, I still need to know quantity of water to add to the pot/s...I'am going to try n dig out my old Jorge Cervantes Grow Bible I think/hope this helps answer my question  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Some of the info is quite helpful, I think RIU should defo have a page like this with ton's of FAQ's & Answer's  Now I know how to water them, I still need to know quantity of water to add to the pot/s...I'am going to try n dig out my old Jorge Cervantes grow bible I think/hope this helps answer my question  - STELTHY


most soil growers learn the weight of their plants when they are dry and when they are fully saturated. with a small pot like that, you should be able to easily lift it every few days and check the difference in weight. also another tip is to check about the first inch or 2.5 cm of soil to see if its dry. usually going from those two things you will be sucessful most the time. moisture meter might help you as well since you seem to like getting all the essential gadgets. its always good to water until run off with soil plants to make sure you get all the soil and possibly remove salt build ups and such. i would say anywhere from 10 to 25% run off should be good, but this depends on the moisture holding ability of your soil. lots of run off with soil that holds a lot of water will possibly lead to overwatering.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> most soil growers learn the weight of their plants when they are dry and when they are fully saturated. with a small pot like that, you should be able to easily lift it every few days and check the difference in weight. also another tip is to check about the first inch or 2.5 cm of soil to see if its dry. usually going from those two things you will be sucessful most the time. moisture meter might help you as well since you seem to like getting all the essential gadgets. its always good to water until run off with soil plants to make sure you get all the soil and possibly remove salt build ups and such. i would say anywhere from 10 to 25% run off should be good, but this depends on the moisture holding ability of your soil. lots of run off with soil that holds a lot of water will possibly lead to overwatering.


I like the weight idea  seems like a logical method, I'll make note of that  and checking the top soil.... Good call man! I went and bought a moisture meter lol it looked like it could be useful. 







How deep should I push it into the soil? When I water them you say 'run off' - you mean I should fill the pot until its completely soaked and what ever isn't retained - is the 'run off' that drips out the bottom? so providing I get some run off is better than non & better than too much. Cheers for the help on this man  I'll give you some REP for your efforts thanks man - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

I got a reading off the Moisture Meter, it read '3' which is still fairly moist and that was with the MM pushed most of the way in  Oh, littlegrower2004 I tried to give you more *REP* but it said I have to share some more 1st or summink, but when I can add it I will  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought this book ages ago, it really helped me right back in the beginning  there are some chapters I never bothered with, funnilly enough : the soil chapters lol  I'am going to pour myself a nice strong Elijah Craig straight Bourbon and read up on it this evening in front of the fire  hopefully this will answer any questions I still have, once again cheer's littlegrower2004 - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

im here to help a fellow grower stelthy, not just to earn rep. but thanks for the thought haha! im not sure on how to properly use a moisture meter so im not too sure on how far to go into the soil. also im not sure how the moisture meter operates, does it take reading from the very tip or from the entire stick that is inserted into the soil? if its from the very tip, then in theory you would have to place it as close to the bottom as possible to get a relative reading from the bottom of the pot. if its the entire stick that gives an average moisture level from the all of the surrounding area then you wouldnt need it to be very far in. you are spot on with the run off, its basically the excess water that isnt retained in the soil and ends up in your dish under the pot. some people like to check PH of nutes going in as well as the run off to see if there is any change. i personally havent done that but i also dont try to perfect my grow to the finest details. theres many things you can add to your soil to make it less water retainable or more water retainable depending on how often you want to water. i personally like to see the plants suck up moisture quick to know they are properly functioning therefore i add perlite to my mix to give it less ability to retain the moisture and have to water more frequently. the main key i will say though for soil IMO, if anything let the plants get too dry before adding water to avoid over watering. i like to see some droopiness in the leaves to show they are thirsty but if this is caught too late you will definetely see some dried growth in fan leaves and possible loss of some. dryness is way easier for a plant to overcome then over watering. overwatering may seem weird to someone who does mainly hydro, but soil doesnt have the same air to water ratio as hydro and the roots eventually are sufficated.


----------



## smooo (Nov 16, 2010)

I find the weight method works best. 1 Liter of water weighs 1KG. So if you get a 4L pot and put soil in it, then lift it up a few time this is the point your plant need watering now add water slowly until you get 15  20% run off and lift it again, this should give you an idea of the difference between both. After doing this a few time you get a much better idea of their requirements. Under watering is bad because the plant uses water for evaporation to expel toxins from it system and moving nutrients around, but in saying that over watering is bad also because it cuts air off from the roots and causes problems. This is my understanding of the process. You should have around 15 - 20% run off after watering your soil. The reason for this is nutrients are salts and the plant uses some nutrients faster than others. So you will find a buildup of unused salts in the soil, this is bad! Plants use a process called osmosis to draw nutrients (salts) into their system and if your soil has to higher unused nutrient (salt) content it can draw nutrients from the plant themselves and make the rootball toxic. So the idea of the extra run off is to try to flush the unused nutrients away. This is also why some people test the run off to see its EC level. If its real high then you need to increase your run off Hope this helps = )


----------



## g0dl1ke (Nov 16, 2010)

grow space said:


> ok dude, i was just scanning through the pages with no grow pics, and i found nothing! u should have posted this in different thread section, but then again it all up to you so yeah....happy growing man !


such a demanding prick, dont like the thread, fuck off then, forum troller with a 3000 post count, lame....


----------



## stelthy (Nov 17, 2010)

Good news ....The Train-Wreck has popped.. Iam just waiting for her to straighten up and she can go in the DWC pot, I'd say either later today, or tommoz morning, infact I'll wait till tommoz to be on the safe side.. But that's a good start to the day  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 17, 2010)

Today I had some spare change so I decided it was a good idea to get the CANNA Terra Florez, meaning now there is not much else as far as I am aware for me to get for my soil experiment  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 18, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> im here to help a fellow grower stelthy, not just to earn rep. but thanks for the thought haha! im not sure on how to properly use a moisture meter so im not too sure on how far to go into the soil. also im not sure how the moisture meter operates, does it take reading from the very tip or from the entire stick that is inserted into the soil? if its from the very tip, then in theory you would have to place it as close to the bottom as possible to get a relative reading from the bottom of the pot. if its the entire stick that gives an average moisture level from the all of the surrounding area then you wouldnt need it to be very far in. you are spot on with the run off, its basically the excess water that isnt retained in the soil and ends up in your dish under the pot. some people like to check PH of nutes going in as well as the run off to see if there is any change. i personally havent done that but i also dont try to perfect my grow to the finest details. theres many things you can add to your soil to make it less water retainable or more water retainable depending on how often you want to water. i personally like to see the plants suck up moisture quick to know they are properly functioning therefore i add perlite to my mix to give it less ability to retain the moisture and have to water more frequently. the main key i will say though for soil IMO, if anything let the plants get too dry before adding water to avoid over watering. i like to see some droopiness in the leaves to show they are thirsty but if this is caught too late you will definetely see some dried growth in fan leaves and possible loss of some. dryness is way easier for a plant to overcome then over watering. overwatering may seem weird to someone who does mainly hydro, but soil doesnt have the same air to water ratio as hydro and the roots eventually are sufficated.


Hi dude, I appreciate the help  I only wanted to give you REP cos I dont like the idea of getting help for nothing  lol, If you ever need a hand with summink feel free to ask  I'll look around on 'you-tube' n see if there's a user's guide for the moisture meter etc, Thanks for your help I now have a clearer idea of what to do - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 18, 2010)

smooo said:


> I find the weight method works best. 1 Liter of water weighs 1KG. So if you get a 4L pot and put soil in it, then lift it up a few time this is the point your plant need watering now add water slowly until you get 15 &#8211; 20% run off and lift it again, this should give you an idea of the difference between both. After doing this a few time you get a much better idea of their requirements. Under watering is bad because the plant uses water for evaporation to expel toxins from it system and moving nutrients around, but in saying that over watering is bad also because it cuts air off from the roots and causes problems&#8230;&#8230;. This is my understanding of the process. You should have around 15 - 20% run off after watering your soil. The reason for this is nutrients are salts and the plant uses some nutrients faster than others. So you will find a buildup of unused salts in the soil, this is bad! Plants use a process called osmosis to draw nutrients (salts) into their system and if your soil has to higher unused nutrient (salt) content it can draw nutrients from the plant themselves and make the rootball toxic. So the idea of the extra run off is to try to flush the unused nutrients away. This is also why some people test the run off to see its EC level. If it&#8217;s real high then you need to increase your run off Hope this helps = )


Cheers for the insight  I think I'll test the PH before and after to begin with just so I get an understanding of the soil I am using and what levels to expect in my future watering times  I have an EC wand so that'll make life easier too thanks again man - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 18, 2010)

g0dl1ke said:


> such a demanding prick, dont like the thread, fuck off then, forum troller with a 3000 post count, lame....



Yeah man lol, don't worry...pretty much all of what he said went in one ear and out the other, I can speak on behalf of 98% of the members on this thread and say they are intelligent,respectful and helpful so the odd 2% ~ what can I say lol.... I'll turn a blind eye to and feel sorry for them lol  - STELTHY 


PS/ I hope everyone else is finding my thread both interesting and helpful  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Mini UPDATE :-* My *Train-Wreck* seedling has sprouted & random as hell its got* 3* little baby first leaves instead of the normal *2*?? I don't know if that is good or bad but she is destined for the DWC pot later today when the lights come on, she is all ready, and stands little over 1.5" tall  I have already PH balanced the water in the res. and for now am only adding *Rhyzotonic* _in a half measure...just to settle her in_  I'll add pics this afternoon - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm excited to see you get your dwc going... just gave my girls their first taste of nutes


----------



## stelthy (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;Upy6fLbap7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upy6fLbap7Q[/video]

[video=youtube;_QjGlLdKOzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QjGlLdKOzE[/video]

Although this is not the exact moisture meter I have, it kinda shows how to use one  .. Saying that though it does look like it should be something I have, I like the idea of the lightmeter I wonder if its good for HID lighting as well as the sun? I'll look into getting one of these on-line in a while, The 2nd video made me laugh but it show's just how easy it is  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi again, baring in mind I have started and the next pics I begin to upload are all going to be related to my grow I ve decided to post something else that's really cool that I did yesterday as a present from my Mrs  







I went to see NECRO & MR HYDE at The Borderline last night 18/NOV/2010 it was a fuckin' quality night I have listened to Necro & Co for many years now ever since I 1st heard 'I NEED DRUGS' !!! and never thought I'd get to see them live!

So there's an insight to what else I've been up to.... Now back to my grow  - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad to see you got plants going. I'd take the soil meter back to get you quids back. They are worthless. Just saying, Ive used them landscaping. It will be unreliable. IMO you will find it pointless anyway.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Glad to see you got plants going. I'd take the soil meter back to get you quids back. They are worthless. Just saying, Ive used them landscaping.  It will be unreliable. IMO you will find it pointless anyway.
> Daniels


Hi Dan, Yeah the moisture meter I have is pretty lame, it work's but accuracy is not great, I can't understand how garden companies/store's etc can sell stuff that doesn't work propperly? lol  oh well..... I am going by weight like 'Smooo' surgested earlier  So far so good, I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for the little soil grow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok *good news *and *bad news*  , Good news is my *'Stawberry-Thai'* is doing fine, and so are my *'actual-tomatoes'* *BUT!!!!!! bad news : *My fucking *'Train-Wreck'* seed just stopped growing and is presumed *DEAD!* I am guessing it was just a shit seed?!! Cos of three baby leaves and the slow germination speed...... Anyway..So as to not waste any more precious grow time I have ripped out the 'Train-Wreck' and *re-placed her with a feminised 'Great White Shark,* the seed is currently in a rockwool cube in a dish in my heated propagator, So all going well she should be heading for the DWC Res. tub later this week, ready for try #2  I am pissed that the 'Train-wreck' failed but from what I've read *'Great White Shark'* is also a top notch strain. Here is some additional information I have found about this strain :- 

Great White Shark is also known as* Peacemaker*. It produces *very heavy colas with copious amounts of resin similar to White Widow. Great White Shark* is mostly Indica (75%), and has a strong body buzz that makes it great for one-hitters. It&#8217;s also well-known for its medicinal properties, making it the perfect choice for those suffering from chronic pain.

Its parents, *Super Skunk, Brazilian, and South Indian strains* have given this plant it&#8217;s typical Indica appearance, with fat, serrated leaves, as well as dense, chunky colas that are on a short and easily manageable plant. Its trichome-laden buds develop the traditional orange hairs that will darken to brown as it reaches maturity.

*Great White Shark* can be grown outdoors, but it is mostly* recommended to grow indoors with a hydroponic set for the best results*. You can also grow *Great White Shark* in a sea of green garden and it will still produce its astounding yields. This strain is known for it&#8217;s strong buzz, and a pungent, fruity taste which makes *Great White Shark* a great time for relaxing and napping when you haven&#8217;t got much to do.

and that brings me up-to-date, for now  - STELTHY


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

i wanna grow some great white. good choice


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

So here's the state of play at the moment  ...All the lesser important stuff is doing really well lol, I just hope the *'Great White Shark'* pulls through for me  now that the 'Train-Wreck' has snuffed it! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's the *'Stawberry-Thai'* so far, so good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;7UphfrPANJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UphfrPANJk[/video]

I decided to play this in my growroom today instead of the normal 'Sounds of the rain forest'  This is 'Southern Sun' by Paul Oakenfold its very spacey and chilled, very drug like and perfect for my green girls  - STELTHY


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

cool track, i like


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2010)

*My 'LIST OF STUFF TO BUY'* _reads as follows :-_ 

 600w MH bulb
 UV-B reptile lamps for forcing THC x2
 Sound mat
 High quality Magnifier for Trichs (part B)
 Various strong Fem seed's


I decided to scrap the idea of getting extra nuits. for now as it seems unnecessary with all the nuits. I have already, I may as well use what I have 1st, I can always experiment with other nuits further down the line, This is all that's left to get now, ... I was going to get the 2 UV-B reptile lamps the other day, but they cost in excess of £50.00 per unit, so I will most likely wait and get Christmas out the way 1st  Then they'll be top priorty when I next come into some money  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

congrats on the little lady bro, been away for a week or so and come back to good things


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

*Hotbox Sulphume -- £68.00
Hotbox Sulphume with 500g Sulphur -- £78.00

500g Sulphur -- £12.00
2kg Sulphur -- £19.49*


I've been looking into* pest control, Hotbox Sulphume Product Details:

Market leader! The Hotbox Sulphume* is the *best sulphur vaporizer available for the home hydroponic grower*.

Here's a *link *to it :- http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/hotbox_sulphume/

The *Hotbox sulphume* sulphur vaporizer is small unit *designed for the home hydroponics grower*. This system of vaporizing sulphur is used by commercial crop growers to control pest infestations and to prevent them from happening in the future.

*Spider mites and other insects are a common problem for many hydroponic growers the Hotbox sulphur vaporizer solves the problem.* We strongly recommend using the Hotbox Sulphume as an effective way to treat pest infestations. Alternatively the sulphur vaporizing unit can be used continuously as a preventive measure to keep insect pests away.

The Hotbox Sulphume sulphur vaporizer is supplied wired ready to use. sulphur can be purchased seperately in 2kg bags.

Each Hotbox Sulphume unit is suitable for treating growing areas between 2 - 100m3. Vaporizes approximately 1 gram of sulphur per hour when in use.

*No dangerous chemicals are released rather than burning sulphur the Hotbox sulphume unit vaporizes sulphur so it is 100% safe to use while your plants are in the grow room or green house. *

*Avoid using the sulphur vaporizer in late flower or final 2-3 weeks of plants development* : to avoid any residue being left on your final produce.

Size - 13cm diameter - 18cm height 
power consumption - 120 watts

I may not buy this straight away as I am still looking into the fine details etc, but its either this or a *reverse osmosis system*....But that option seems like overkill for the setup I have... So *R.O.* will be something for the future  ...*The HotBox is definatey a leap forward in technology for pest control*..I'am going to try n find some video's & prices for one of these bad boy's 

Please let me know if you have used one of these etc. Many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> congrats on the little lady bro, been away for a week or so and come back to good things


Cheers L.F  I hope once the '*Great White Shark*' has emerged from the Rockwool cube, I'll have an exciting journal to update weekly  - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 24, 2010)

I made a DIY Sulfur Vaporizer. Works good and handled my Powder Mildew. Skeptical on killing the spider mites though. Simple to make so NO ONE should pay that money for one. $25 to $30 in materials. 
Which Reptile UV-B are you getting? Mine wasn't near $80 (you did say 50 pounds right?) I started on mine a few days ago with about 10 to 14 from Harvest.
Daniels


----------



## itcanhappen (Nov 24, 2010)

play some Armin to your plants


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I made a DIY Sulfur Vaporizer. Works good and handled my Powder Mildew. Skeptical on killing the spider mites though. Simple to make so NO ONE should pay that money for one. $25 to $30 in materials.
> Which Reptile UV-B are you getting? Mine wasn't near $80 (you did say 50 pounds right?) I started on mine a few days ago with about 10 to 14 from Harvest.
> Daniels


Are the *DIY Sulfur Vaporizer's* that easy to make?...where did you get the stuff from? what do you think/recommend for spider mites etc?? I'am most likely going for the *25W UV-B (Bearded-Dragon) lights* _and they will be the flurescent tube type, since they run cooler and cover a wider area.._ Yeah the shop near here sells the lamp and fixture for just short of *£50.00 each* and I need 2 of them, SO....Thats around the *£100-00 mark*, lol  never mind though the *THC gain* will be worth it  

I'd be interested to hear how I could make a DIY Sulfer Vapourizer, Could you post a couple of pic's of your's so I have an idea of what to aim for etc  That would help me out alot  - STELTHY


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 24, 2010)

strawberry thai looks good


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the latest pic of the *'Strawberry-Thai'* She's just been misted, She is due a propper water tommoz morning, I've not had Strawberry-Thai before...Some of my mates say that its not a very potent strain so I may have to go heavy on the boost's etc later on in the flowering period  and once I put them under the UV-B's the THC should be at an all time high....Just how I hope to be  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

My *'Actual Tomatoes'* are doing great too, They have already consumed over half the pots res.  So they have 5L left...I'll let it get to about 3L then give the Right DWC pot a refill and some fresh nuits  .... And yep! thats a bowl of cress too...I decided to grow some cress for my daughter to have with some home made egg-mayo, I may have to sample that too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> strawberry thai looks good


Cheer's man...Have you had '*Strawberry Thai*' before? I am intrigued as to its taste, smell and high/stone  - STELTHY


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> My *'Actual Tomatoes'* are doing great too, They have already consumed over half the pots res.  So they have 5L left...I'll let it get to about 3L then give the Right DWC pot a refill and some fresh nuits  .... And yep! thats a bowl of cress too...I decided to grow some cress for my daughter to have with some home made egg-mayo, I may have to sample that too  - STELTHY


its cool you have non pot plants growing too. check out my thread, ive got some thyme in there


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 24, 2010)

no but im sure the flowering will be a close to 9 week weeks maybe a little longer.....gonna be some good music weed


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Are the *DIY Sulfur Vaporizer's* that easy to make?...where did you get the stuff from? what do you think/recommend for spider mites etc?? I'am most likely going for the *25W UV-B (Bearded-Dragon) lights* _and they will be the flurescent tube type, since they run cooler and cover a wider area.._ Yeah the shop near here sells the lamp and fixture for just short of *£50.00 each* and I need 2 of them, SO....Thats around the *£100-00 mark*, lol  never mind though the *THC gain* will be worth it
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how I could make a DIY Sulfer Vapourizer, Could you post a couple of pic's of your's so I have an idea of what to aim for etc  That would help me out alot  - STELTHY


I built this Sulfur Burner to kill any Powdery Mildew. I had an attack of it, and wanted it eliminated. 
It's a 6" Stainless Steel Tube with holes drilled for the chain to hang it. I put a L bracket with a ceramic socket and a 100W Green Floodlight. I put Hyland's Sulfur pellets crushed and it seemed to give a vapor. I expected a different smell and not a smoke but more of a vapor. It was 20 pellets for 1.6g crushed as fine as I could. Obviously I didn't stay around it much. The time to melt the sulfur was 15 to 30 min. and no exhaust for a couple hours during their dark time. I bought that bulb and it works but one of these would have been better b/c it is flat so the metal pan to hold sulfur would be easier to make. 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/2533/product.web
I use Floramite for spidermites and Dr. Doom foggers too. These are suppose to work for pests too, I just have no experience using it for an attack. I will start a Neem spraying once a week too. A fellow grower swears by it. Let me know if you want some more pics, but like I said fairly simple.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I built this Sulfur Burner to kill any Powdery Mildew. I had an attack of it, and wanted it eliminated.
> It's a 6" Stainless Steel Tube with holes drilled for the chain to hang it. I put a L bracket with a ceramic socket and a 100W Green Floodlight. I put Hyland's Sulfur pellets crushed and it seemed to give a vapor. I expected a different smell and not a smoke but more of a vapor. It was 20 pellets for 1.6g crushed as fine as I could. Obviously I didn't stay around it much. The time to melt the sulfur was 15 to 30 min. and no exhaust for a couple hours during their dark time. I bought that bulb and it works but one of these would have been better b/c it is flat so the metal pan to hold sulfur would be easier to make.
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/2533/product.web
> I use Floramite for spidermites and Dr. Doom foggers too. These are suppose to work for pests too, I just have no experience using it for an attack. I will start a Neem spraying once a week too. A fellow grower swears by it. Let me know if you want some more pics, but like I said fairly simple.
> ...


Cool cheer's man! *REP*  So is the light purely there just to heat the Sulpur pellets? Do you run it 24/7 or on a timer? and is it best to run it during lights on or off, and lastly.... ....As I sleep in the same room is the vapour/fumes dangerous to inhale? Many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> no but im sure the flowering will be a close to 9 week weeks maybe a little longer.....gonna be some good music weed


I like it when you blaze up a fatty and all the music you listen to sounds so much clearer and better, I'll keep my fingers crossed it all goes well up to harvest  - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Cool cheer's man! *REP*  So is the light purely there just to heat the Sulfur pellets? Do you run it 24/7 or on a timer? and is it best to run it during lights on or off, and lastly.... ....As I sleep in the same room is the vapour/fumes dangerous to inhale? Many thanks - STELTHY


Yep, just heats the pan to melt the sulfur. Once it melts it needs no heat. I only use it once a month or so. If you have problems I guess you could use it more. It's more of a back up if I think I see something that worries me. 
That PM sucked, so I don't chance it. Lights off is when to use them. Then after a couple hrs of the vapor doing its thing you exhaust all air. Not too sure about running one in a room you are sleeping in. Your exhaust doesn't re-cycle into that room but vents into an attic, if I remember right, so it may be fine.  Maybe run it when no ones around then do a big exhaust.
It's kinda overkill IMHO. There are other ways to kill bugs or spores than one of these. The one you posted would be no different in this regard. Like 9:1 water/milk sprayed on the plants is very effective for the PM. As good as this and you mentioned a new baby around. May be something to research b/c I have no clue if an infant is more sensitive. The sulfur dissipates after some time but I don't remember the hours. You've talked about door locks and kid proofing I remember so I know you're paying attention to these things, just saying. Maybe you can post what you find out so others can see how sulfur dissipates and works. Hope that helps.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Yep, just heats the pan to melt the sulfur. Once it melts it needs no heat. I only use it once a month or so. If you have problems I guess you could use it more. It's more of a back up if I think I see something that worries me.
> That PM sucked, so I don't chance it. Lights off is when to use them. Then after a couple hrs of the vapor doing its thing you exhaust all air. Not too sure about running one in a room you are sleeping in. Your exhaust doesn't re-cycle into that room but vents into an attic, if I remember right, so it may be fine.  Maybe run it when no ones around then do a big exhaust.
> It's kinda overkill IMHO. There are other ways to kill bugs or spores than one of these. The one you posted would be no different in this regard. Like 9:1 water/milk sprayed on the plants is very effective for the PM. As good as this and you mentioned a new baby around. May be something to research b/c I have no clue if an infant is more sensitive. The sulfur dissipates after some time but I don't remember the hours. You've talked about door locks and kid proofing I remember so I know you're paying attention to these things, just saying. Maybe you can post what you find out so others can see how sulfur dissipates and works. Hope that helps.
> Daniels


Hi Dan, I found a small amount of info on another site here's a *Link* :- 

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f57/vapor-sulphur-burner-toxic-17789/index2.html

And here's a *Link* to a *'Health review'* on Sulfur :-

http://www.epa.gov/air/sulfurdioxide/health.html


Here's what some of the people said :- Current scientific evidence links short-term exposures to *SO2*, ranging from 5 minutes to 24 hours, with an array of *adverse respiratory effects including bronchoconstriction and increased asthma symptoms*. *These effects are particularly important for asthmatics at elevated ventilation rates (e.g., while exercising or playing.) *

Studies also show a connection between short-term exposure and increased visits to emergency departments and hospital admissions for respiratory illnesses, *particularly in at-risk populations including children, the elderly, and asthmatics.*

*EPA&#8217;s National Ambient Air Quality Standard for SO2* is designed to protect against exposure to the entire group of sulfur oxides (SOx). *SO2 is the component of greatest concern *and is used as the indicator for the larger group of gaseous sulfur oxides (SOx). Other gaseous sulfur oxides (e.g. SO3) are found in the atmosphere at concentrations much lower than SO2. 

Emissions that lead to high concentrations of SO2 generally also lead to the formation of other SOx. *Control measures that reduce SO2 can generally be expected to reduce people&#8217;s exposures to all gaseous SOx*. This may have the important co-benefit of reducing the formation of fine sulfate particles, which pose *significant public health threats.*

SOx can react with other compounds in the atmosphere to form small particles. These particles penetrate deeply into sensitive parts of the lungs and *can cause or worsen respiratory disease, such as emphysema and bronchitis, and can aggravate existing heart disease, leading to increased hospital admissions and premature death. EPA&#8217;s NAAQS for particulate matter (PM) are designed to provide protection against these health effects.*

'*Apparentley if you run it only a few times in a 100% sealed room during dark periods and then get your in-line fan to expell it through a carbon filter and leave the windows in your house open for a couple of hours the Sulfur will leave fairly unnoticed, with a mere eggy smell'. *

*On the whole though its pretty dangerous to breath, and can really fuck you u*p lol... I think I'll find another method of pest control, especially since I have the kids in the house and my wife also  

And eggy smells aren't cool lol  

*Thanks Dan for the info etc*...Its something I can look back on and refer to at a later stage as and when my growroom location decides to change, Since I don't yet & fingers crossed wont have an infestation in my growroom I was looking into *precautions* more than anything 

I will look into the best methods of pest control though, cos lets face it no one like unwanted bugs, mites n critters in their prized grow space, And its always a good idea to be *one step ahead*, I'll look into the main Pest's! That pollute grow spaces and I'll also look into the best methods of wiping them out (without fatal health risk's) for both Plant and Human  

Hope this has helped people....Its defo. been an eye opener for me - STELTHY


----------



## fatality (Nov 24, 2010)

very nice cab bro, i have to check my pants for a white creamy substance in the frontal area now. thought that it only happens to wee lads that are coming of age, but apparently when you see something you like, no matter how old you are, you could nut your drawers.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2010)

fatality said:


> very nice cab bro, i have to check my pants for a white creamy substance in the frontal area now. thought that it only happens to wee lads that are coming of age, but apparently when you see something you like, no matter how old you are, you could nut your drawers.


Lol  Thanks man  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 24, 2010)

cant wait to see the tomato's as well now  i grew some chillis in my tent while i had my "quiet period" turned out quite hot, to hot for me lol


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mini UPDATE! Hi again  my little *'Strawberry Thai'* is coming along well, she has just been watered with un-PH balanced water (standard tap water) without nuits... (She was watered with nuites last time around  ). - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2010)

I plan to let her *'Veg'* until she reaches 14" but that largely depends on how long the *'Great White Shark'* in the *DWC* pot, takes to sprout and grow to a min of 12" in *'Veg'*. *Hydro* has been reported to grow at an excelerated speed compared to *soil* so it'll be interesting to see if the *DWC* can catch up with/over take her soil companion  lol... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2010)

Although its not all that important.. The Cress has finished lol, That was super quick  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2010)

My *'actual Tomatoes'* are vegging real nicely and getting bigger by the day,...Once the* GWS* arrives and veg's to a worthy height it'll be nice to switch to flower and see all the changes at once... Not trying to run before I can walk but its cool to think ahead and the happiness of what will be before me  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah *'Great White Sharks'* getting ready to jump into *'Train-Wrecks'* grave, Come on *GWS* come onnnnnn!!! lol It will be nice to fill the G-A-P on the left, and I will do ...My guess is within 2-3 days, I've just looked at *GWS* in her Rockwool cube and she HAS BROKEN THROUGH  !!! So in a couple of day's or so when she is standing straight with her baby leaves turned the right way up, she will arrive in her new home! And I can let my MH work its magic... Its exciting I just wish she could be in there today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cant wait to see the tomato's as well now  i grew some chillis in my tent while i had my "quiet period" turned out quite hot, to hot for me lol


Hi dude, Yeah I am looking forward to the Tomatoes too  I wonder how many I'll get n how big they'll be and if any of my Boost's will affect them at all, hmm lol  I have some chilli seeds but am going to get the Tomatoes done 1st or I'll have no room left for my prized plants  I would like to grow those ultra hot chilli's but I dunno what they are called nor where to buy the seed's  I think it'll be nice to have fruit n veg growing as well as kick ass buds  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Ah *'Great White Sharks'* getting ready to jump into *'Train-Wrecks'* grave, Come on *GWS* come onnnnnn!!! lol It will be nice to fill the G-A-P on the left, and I will do ...My guess is within 2-3 days, I've just looked at *GWS* in her Rockwool cube and she HAS BROKEN THROUGH  !!! So in a couple of day's or so when she is standing straight with her baby leaves turned the right way up, she will arrive in her new home! And I can let my MH work its magic... Its exciting I just wish she could be in there today  - STELTHY









Well I woke up this morning and had the urge to look at my littlen in her Rockwool cube.... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2010)

From out of the darkness stood this 5" seedling, I was like Fuck! its grown a bit lol  Better not waste any time and get her into the *DWC* pot a couple of days earlier than I had expected  I checked the PH and it came out Piss Yellow - Perfect  My E.C reading was on target so I put her in my little net pot and poured some clay balls around the cube to nest her in place.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is *'Great White Shark' *all tucked in and having a quick nap before lights on at 1PM  My Green tube light is great !! I can see so clearly in my unit and cos it goes beneath the Grow Shelf it allows me to see all my nuits etc with ease , Anyhow - Green lights off, MH lights off, In-line fans off, Thermostat is set...& Heaters are on and the doors are closed....I really hope this seedling grows and grows well  !!! Unlike the *'Train-Wreck'* that bit the dust a week ago  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 28, 2010)

sweet bro, congrats and good luck


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok a little update, I decided that since my watering can has a *2L* capacity and my *Strawberry Thai* plant pot has roughly a *4L* capacity, that I would change my nuit/feeding guide chart to *2L*. Here's the chart with the necessary changes, This is mainly for my reference until I can get to the internet cafe to print off the chart to house in my cupboard  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

My *Actual Tomato* plants are coming on great, and the vegetation really smells of tomatoes already  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

My 1st ever attempt at growing in soil...The *Strawberry Thai* Has grown a bit more since last week and is now just over 7" tall - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

Shes just sprouted her 3rd set of real leaves..I am going to wait until her 4th or 5th set before I decide to *Top* her, I will probably Top her just the once for 2 main Cola's as I am saving the space on the left for my Great White Shark....Which is taking its time to pop out its 1st set of leaves , Still when it does the space will be there  *Strawberry Thai* is being fed on Canna Terra Vega, Canna Rhyzotonic, Canna Cannazym and a few drops of Super Thrive with standard tap water and every following water is just 2L of standard tap water. She's looking healthy so I guess I am happy about that  - STELTHY :LEAF:


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

And lastly here is the *Great White Shark seedling*, Its popped 2 very tiny beginnings of leaves but thats about all, I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for this little bugger! lol I may germinate a 3rd seedling just in case but I really hope she starts developing soon  - STELTHY


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Dec 1, 2010)

man that seedling is realllllllllly stretchy how far away is your light?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> man that seedling is realllllllllly stretchy how far away is your light?


Hi dude lol Nah its not cos of the light, ....I left the seedling in my heated propagator...I am guessing too long  and that was the result! I'am hoping that once its spits out a couple of leaves the stem will thicken up (fingers crossed) and it will continue to grow in a normal fashion. If not  I will sew yet another seed n keep a watchful eye upon her, still we'll see  - STELTHY


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Dec 1, 2010)

hope all works out for you man, it should be fine and strengthen up soon, glad to see you finally getting your grow under way  cant wait to see what your awesome cab can do


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> hope all works out for you man, it should be fine and strengthen up soon, glad to see you finally getting your grow under way  cant wait to see what your awesome cab can do


Yeah me too  yeah man the grow has been a long time due, so I am well happy to have things started. I'am interested to see what my cab is capable of too, as soon as the seedling on the left in the DWC pot takes off, I'll be well n truly on my way with it all  Its cool that I can grow in both soil and hydro at the same time, t'will make for a good taste comparison at a later date - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 2, 2010)

Canna Start is a balanced one-part nutrient for seedlings and rooted cuttings. It can be used on various substrates like Canna Terra Seed Mix, Rockwool, Jiffy Plugs, Fleximix, RootRiot and many more. Canna Start gives you all the micro- and macro nutritional elements for a seedling or cutting to develop into a strong healthy plant.

Its a bit late for it now but I discovered some of this and decided to buy it since it was only £8.99 for a Litre  If it doesn't take too long to arrive I may still use some on my *Great White Shark seedling*..It may help her out  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 4, 2010)

Only a quicky,lol  .... I decided to *'Top'* my *Strawberry Thai* today shes grown 4 propper set's of leaves and is looking ok, So if all goes well she should go into flower with 2 main cola's. I wont top her again though because I want room left to grow the stronger strain  aka *(Great White Shark)* - Speaking of which the *GWS* has 2 almost fully formed propper leaves, Although I am still being cautious with her and misting her at every dawn, She also has her 1st couple of roots that are hanging out of the net pot into the nuit res. So fingers crossed she'll be thirsty and get the taste for *CANNA* soon  My Tomato plant has got massive lol its on its 3rd lot o 10L nuits already  I am going to look into how to prune/trim it though so it doesn't start to creep across the growshelf and block my virt. Fan's and trespass into my other plants grow area.

I will update and add more pics as soon as the *Strawberry Thai *has started growing the 2 new stems and with a bit of luck some tantalising news on the *GWS* front  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my *Great White Shark* so far.....nuff said lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's my *actual Tomato plant* its getting massive  and is an inch away from touching the glass on the under side of my reflector - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2010)

And here's my *Strawberry-Thai* that has just been topped in order for her to gain 2 main cola's. The lights have just come on in all these pics and they have just been misted - Hence the droopy looking leaves...In a few hours times they'll be elevated again  Everything is looking good - STELTHY


----------



## mcgravity (Dec 5, 2010)

Yess !!! been looking all over for this thred


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;apvT-UwtDts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apvT-UwtDts[/video]

I found this video which will be useful for me to start doing for a bigger and better yield on my *Actual Tomato plant*! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2010)

mcgravity said:


> Yess !!! been looking all over for this thred


 Glad you found it dude! Did someone tell you about it or have you looked at it before and come back to it ? - STELTHY


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah get a fan blowing on it too - will force plant to produce more cellulose that will stiffen stem


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2010)

buddwasher said:


> yeah get a fan blowing on it too - will force plant to produce more cellulose that will stiffen stem


Thats already taken care of my friend  I have 3 grow shelf mounted CPU fans and I also have the intake right next to it within 10" - 14" - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 6, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Canna Start is a balanced one-part nutrient for seedlings and rooted cuttings. It can be used on various substrates like Canna Terra Seed Mix, Rockwool, Jiffy Plugs, Fleximix, RootRiot and many more. Canna Start gives you all the micro- and macro nutritional elements for a seedling or cutting to develop into a strong healthy plant.
> 
> Its a bit late for it now but I discovered some of this and decided to buy it since it was only £8.99 for a Litre  If it doesn't take too long to arrive I may still use some on my *Great White Shark seedling*..It may help her out  - STELTHY


Excellent my *CANNA Start *arrived today  it advises you just add _40ml per 10 Litre's of PH balanced water_ - so that what I did...exactly what I did  I hope to see results from this stuff, Good results I hope....Just find it weird how come *CANNA* didn't have this product on its web-site, I'll double check for it huh!?? I hope my *Great White Shark* takes to it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a link to *CANNA Start* on *CANNA's* _official page_;-


http://www.canna-uk.com/node/536


*CANNA Start*

*CANNA Start* is a balanced one-part nutrient for seedlings and (rooted) cuttings. *CANNA* Start can be used on various substrates like *CANNA Terra SeedMix, Rockwool, Jiffy Plugs, Fleximix, RootRiot and many more.*


*CANNA Start* gives you all the micro- and macro nutritional elements for a seedling or cutting to develop into a strong healthy plant.

Growing with *CANNA from clone to crop!* Many of you have requested this as you had to use a different brand for some specific tasks instead of using CANNA the whole way. Well _here is the proof CANNA listens to you!_ Although you can have more than excellent results without this product some Connoisseur growers out there simply want to use it to make sure their crop is like no other, now you can! Use *CANNA* all the way.

And I consider myself a wannabe Connoisseur so thats good enough for me - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

Today was a bit random...I have the crappest hangover  But still managed to get some stuff done  I trimmed up my Tomato plant big time...pretty much just left the main stems. I also watered my Strawberry Thai..Which is looking surprising lush  and starting to smell too  My Great White Shark is taking to its starter nuits like a fish to water  and I located some of this stuff which should help my res deliver even more O2 (Oxegen) to my babies root system, Here's a pic has anyone else used this stuff before??





I remember I wanted to buy some for my last grow n never got around to it, But I've just been helping out a fellow grower form RIU and whilst looking for stuff to help him start his 1st grow etc I stumbled across the stuff! I am picking up a bottle tommoz..Just wondered if anyone else uses this and what differences it has made to the growth etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

As you can see my Tomato plant has really started to go for it lol  I am thinking a trim is in order cos once this beastly plant/s grow taller this will be in the shade...and most stuff that comes from the bottom of the plant is crap lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah open seaseme we have light....and space  .. Much better, I've also latched some of the vines onto the screen - STELTHY -


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

My baby 'Great White Shark' is slow getting started but she'll get there...I just hope she catches the 'Strawberry Thai' and the Tomato's up before I need to raise the light some what - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's a bird's eye view of 'Strawberry Thai'.. before topping - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

Being *'new'* to soil grows am not to sure whats going on with the 1st set of leaves on the bottom, They are *fat only have 3 blades are pale green and are developing brown spots*...also they feel a little *dry*! I have just watered her minus the '*Super Thrive' *which I think may have been* too much too soon*.







I will consult my *Jorge Cervantes Grow Bible* soon to discover what could have caused this and how to best rectify the problem - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

I also decided to plant some Hot Peppers and some Lavender in my grow cupboard, will be a few days or so till they show any sign's of growth yet but I hope to see some action soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

I had to raise my reflector a couple of inches, now that *'Strawberry Thai's' *been topped, and also the *Tomatoes* are demanding it too  Its a bit of a pain cos I know *GWS* _is going to stretch a little more again_..I just hope she catches up soon!!!! I have decided I am going to remove the bottom pair of 3 blade, pale problematic leaves, since the rest of the plant seems fine.. I have been busy and still not looked *Jorge* up..I'll do that this afternoon as its well early and I am back off up to bed in a while, _Maybe it was to much nuits too soon or maybe the soil was too dry?? - Not sure? ..any idea's??_ - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

Still developing slowly, But at least my *'Great White Shark'* can support her own weight now, She has a few extra leaves and a few more roots in the water..She has lots of water left so thats cool, Am thinking upon my next water change I'll leave out the *'Canna Start'* and add *'Canna Vega'*, I've been misting all of them daily and keeping the room hygenic and clean so hopefully once my *GWS* has started taking her steroids  we can finally get the show propperly on the road  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

I've looked on line at a *Jorge Cervantes* entry and it mentions a couple of pages to check out *(259,260)*!!

Here's a *LINK* for now :


http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=fERzFsZhdxYC&pg=PA262&lpg=PA262&dq=Jorge+cervantes+pale+green,+brown+spots?&source=bl&ots=t0WtavOINo&sig=gt1R3PGx-4qUGRvJWzSAX63sT-k&hl=en&ei=gEUITbqqC8bMhAf1p


I'll take pics from my book tommoz n upload my findings etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

My *Tomato plant/s* have increased again, so naturally they have been trimmed almost level to the screen. This will most likely be the last time I trim off any stems etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

The* Tomato plant/s *are also showing a few _flowers_...Iam guessing the *Tomato's* will follow shortly..even though I wont be changing to *12/12* for at least a month yet - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

A few of my Lavender seeds have started to grow, tiny seedling leaves have appeared so that's all good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

Still no sign of the Hot Peppers beginning to sprout  ... I added a few more seeds today and re-moisten the grow medium - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

Where the *Strawberry Thai* has been topped it has divided perfectly .. and started to excellerate in its growth rate  I have used lol  Cable Ties to hold the 2 main stems down in an *LST* fashion...They are only very loose so as not to cause her any harm  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's another view of the *Strawberry Thai*, Another bonus of *LST-ing* her is I can for a short while keep the *Super Sun 2 Reflector* nice and close and in turn I hope that that will speed up my *Great White Shark* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

....Speaking of which, My little *Great White Shark* is getting her shit together at last and filling out, as soon as she puts out a couple more sets of leaves she will start to catch up with the others  - STELTHY


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2010)

say, that is a nice cab stelthy, real stealthy, how is the noise?

i see there is a lot of posts in this thread, i'm not in the mood for reading at the minute.

why are you growing tomatoes and lavender alongside your weed?. is this just an experiment for fun or is it for a particualr reason?.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

There is still plenty of room for the *Great White Shark *to grow up in, and also sufficient room for the *Strawberry 'Topped' Thai* too more pics in a few days.. I gotta pop out now and hopefully pic up a digital PH reader, When I return I will also document the reason for the previous yellowing of my Strawberry Thai's leaves and the brown spots - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

ghb said:


> say, that is a nice cab stelthy, real stealthy, how is the noise?
> 
> i see there is a lot of posts in this thread, i'm not in the mood for reading at the minute.
> 
> why are you growing tomatoes and lavender alongside your weed?. is this just an experiment for fun or is it for a particualr reason?.


Hi dude Cheers  Its propper quiet  I made sure of that with all the sound proofing etc! its whisper quiet  Ya don't have to read it all man, but gotta tell you its been one hell of a ride and from a growing POV its only just got started. The *Tomatoes* and *Peppers* are just for fun really, But I think the *lavender* will help serve a purpose (I hope) and further disguise the budding smell that'll occur later on in the grow when I have to open the doors of my cab to give my ladies some TLC  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 16, 2010)

looking real good stelthy. its been awhile since ive checked in and it looks like your soil plant is doing pretty well. it took off after the topping.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 16, 2010)

hey bro i'm no expert but do u think that could be over watering on the soil lady? do you let the pot dry out a little before the next feed? i normally pick the pot up and if its light it needs a feed? just a though bro, hope ur good? 

Las


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking real good stelthy. its been awhile since ive checked in and it looks like your soil plant is doing pretty well. it took off after the topping.


Yeah the toppings really made a difference  I plan on doing a kinda *SCROG* with that lady... Just until the* Great White Shark* catches up  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro i'm no expert but do u think that could be over watering on the soil lady? do you let the pot dry out a little before the next feed? i normally pick the pot up and if its light it needs a feed? just a though bro, hope ur good?
> 
> Las


Hi LF, I may be over watering her... I had been doing the pot lift but now she's reached the SCROG screen I am un-able to lift the pot any-more and so its more guess work..I just dont want her to get too dry, its so different from growing in Hydro, I hope I get the hang of soil, I am not doing too badly but we'll see  - STELTHY


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking good man, glad to see that GWS is looking better


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> Looking good man, glad to see that GWS is looking better


Yeah she's lookin' a lot better given its only been a few days since my last pic - Lets hope she grows at a steady rate now  - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 17, 2010)

Good Morning Stelthy,

I've dedicated my two cups of morning joe to catch up on your thread.  I've thought about what hydroponic Strawberries would be like. I've eaten a few strawberries from our local growers (2 years ago was a banner crop in SoCal) that looked like they were sprinkled with sugar and were huge and juicy and about the best tasting thing I've had in my life. Wouldn't it be cool to have fresh strawberry shortcake in the dead of winter!?! 

I think the chili (pepper) you are referring to is a "Habanero". It's a red chili and it's about two to three times as hot as a Jalapeno. Besides the hot, the flavor is sweet! The lady at our local Farmers Market makes a Habanero Jelly which is very tasty with crackers and cream cheese!

There's is only one other chili that is hotter and I think it comes from India. The use of the term pepper is incorrect when referring to chili's. It's what the Spaniard's called them (because they only knew of pepper) when they were exploring So America in the early days.

When eating chili's, the heat is generated by a chemical called capsaicin (which doesn't exist in pepper). Capsaicin is neutralized by milk so make sure you have a glass handy when eating chili's.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

stelthy- in soil if you cant reach perfect moisture level, underwatering is the best next option. soil plants will survive alot better from being dehydrated and actually revive quite well if caught in time. over watering is basically the worst thing to do in soil. the plant sufffers a major decrease in growth until it can return to a healthy water level. i do agree with Las fingerez, i think the watering schedule and misting might be causing a little too much moisture by the looks of those lower leaves.


----------



## phxfire (Dec 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> This pic was taken fairly recently from my last grow, What I'd like to point out is I used the same 2x 5l rez. and my largest lady still reached 47" tall and budded heavily so 5l rez-tubs are fine for now...in the future I may use 2x 10l rez-tubs but for now I know 2x 5l will be fine  - STELTHY


When did you grow these plants??

Didnt you just build the box set up??


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

phxfire said:


> When did you grow these plants??
> 
> Didnt you just build the box set up??


This was taken from my last grow in my old cupboard..The cab was an office cupboard and I had a mixture of *LED* and *CFL (ENVIROLITE)* lamps I'll post a couple more pics from that setup and include a *LINK* so you can read through it if you like  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a birds eye-ish view from that grow when I had pretty much just started  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

And thats what I ended up with  ..... *7.2 oZ Dry*  Not at all bad for *2* plants on my *1st go*.. If both ladies were from the same genetics I would've pulled closer to* 9 oZ Dry* but thats what my new cabs for 

Anyway here's a *LINK* to my old thread where the above photo's were taken from :



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html



I miss that cab, I sold it to my mate and now he's getting some nice results too  what do y'all think of my last grow? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Good Morning Stelthy,
> 
> I've dedicated my two cups of morning joe to catch up on your thread.  I've thought about what hydroponic Strawberries would be like. I've eaten a few strawberries from our local growers (2 years ago was a banner crop in SoCal) that looked like they were sprinkled with sugar and were huge and juicy and about the best tasting thing I've had in my life. Wouldn't it be cool to have fresh strawberry shortcake in the dead of winter!?!
> 
> ...


Morning dude  I may indeed do some Strawberry's too when the Tomato's have finished I would also quite like to grow a Pineapple in my unit, I've not seen one grown in Hydro before I would think that would be quite an achievment  Strawberry shortcake does sound very appealing mmm lol its make me hungry just thinking about it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- in soil if you cant reach perfect moisture level, underwatering is the best next option. soil plants will survive alot better from being dehydrated and actually revive quite well if caught in time. over watering is basically the worst thing to do in soil. the plant sufffers a major decrease in growth until it can return to a healthy water level. i do agree with Las fingerez, i think the watering schedule and misting might be causing a little too much moisture by the looks of those lower leaves.


I'll make note of that  Cheer's for the tip man! I'll keep an eye on her and wait an extra day to water her again  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

I just ran out of bloody PH tester solution so I decided to fork out the money (£45) for a Digital PH Meter, its astounding, very good quality and very accurate I am happy with this purchase its gonna come in real handy  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

I am also using my time to help a fellow grower on *RIU*, I am helping in the build of another great cab, He wants to use LED for Vegging and a 600HPS for flowering and I've just found a video of an *LED......YES! LED light that Dominates everything and I want one!!!!!!!!!!!! I really do!!!!!!!!!!!!* I'll also upload a few of the vids mainly so I can easily view them again on my thread as and when I ever do an upgrade  I think LEDs have finally got good and the proof is in the video's below!!!

[video=youtube;0KIIk33s2qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KIIk33s2qs[/video]

[video=youtube;QcJDBjEP_6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcJDBjEP_6o[/video]

[video=youtube;pxbqjS1zheA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxbqjS1zheA[/video]

[video=youtube;G33RSl9h-qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G33RSl9h-qU[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I just ran out of bloody PH tester solution so I decided to fork out the money (£45) for a Digital PH Meter, its astounding, very good quality and very accurate I am happy with this purchase its gonna come in real handy  - STELTHY


i've got the same one, just be careful not to drop it fully in the water, splash proof, not water proof (my screen had condensation in it lol). get some calibration fluid for a few quid to keep it accurate and u wont go wrong with it bro, good buy


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok the *Tomatoes* are doing well, more little yellow flowers popping up - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

The* Lavender* is still popping up  just misted as I know the young ones like it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

I am a little confused lol, I may have dropped a *Bagseed* in the pot as well as the *Pepper seed's*, This little seedling does appear to be *'Pot' *lol but we'll see....Maybe *Pepper seedlings* look the same?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

The* Strawberry Thai* is growing towards the front of the cab, I* LST'd* it to help buy some time until my little *Great White Shark* catches up  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's another view of the *Strawberry Thai* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's my baby '*Great White Shark*' she's starting to drink now.... Good times!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i've got the same one, just be careful not to drop it fully in the water, splash proof, not water proof (my screen had condensation in it lol). get some calibration fluid for a few quid to keep it accurate and u wont go wrong with it bro, good buy


I will be careful I dont wanna be spending another *£45* on *PH* test kits, I am only used to a mere *£5* with the old fashioned drip kits. The dude at the Grow-shop said they had run out of Calibration Fluid but there was a sachet in the case with it, How often do you need to Calibrate the tester? Cheers mate - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm not really sure on the correct answer but i do mine about once a month, only ever goes out a point or 2. i think u may have 2 do it each time, well thats what they say lol

edit - i rinse mine under the cold water tap after use


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

I just read something interesting on this site : http://www.organicgardening.com/feature/0,7518,s1-5-16-193,00.html That may help with my Tomato plant  

*Pluck the first flowers.*

Growing deep, extensive roots and a full leaf canopy will help establish newly transplanted tomatoes. Many experienced tomato growers pull off the first flowers, so the plant does not devote energy to forming fruit before its roots and foliage have filled out. Amy Goldman, who grows hundreds of heirloom tomatoes in her Rhinebeck, New York, garden each season, reports, "I pull off all the flowers until the plants reach at least 1 foot tall." She also pulls off all the suckers (shoots that emerge from the main stem below the first fruiting branch).

So I think despite the fact I liked seeing the flowers appear I shall infact remove them as I want the plants to grow taller yet  - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey stelthy. Any tomato plant root porn to show? You know for a change of pace.   

Hey what can I say. I like variety in my ladies!!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 18, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey stelthy. Any tomato plant root porn to show? You know for a change of pace.
> 
> Hey what can I say. I like variety in my ladies!!


Tomatoes are hermies... they have to pollinate themselves to produce fruit.


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 18, 2010)

Even so. Let's have a look in his/her/it's/their panties.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 19, 2010)

I just stumbled on this thread. Great cabinet man!!! I am thinking of either converting an existing cabinet, or making one from scratch. I really considered that Great White Shark strain, but went with BF LSD, and GS The Church. 

Man i read through a lot of pages, and i was starting to think i'd get to the end without seeing a plant growing. Glad to see you finally got something growing. I do see the merit in waiting though; patience is a virtue. It's better to wait till the situation is right, than to jump in over your head, and get caught, or start a fire.


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 19, 2010)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> I just stumbled on this thread. Great cabinet man!!! I am thinking of either converting an existing cabinet, or making one from scratch. I really considered that Great White Shark strain, but went with BF LSD, and GS The Church.
> 
> Man i read through a lot of pages, and i was starting to think i'd get to the end without seeing a plant growing. Glad to see you finally got something growing. I do see the merit in waiting though; patience is a virtue. It's better to wait till the situation is right, than to jump in over your head, and get caught, or start a fire.


Hey I represent this remark!!  I've now got my priorities straight and am finally growing right!

I don't think I've seen any work that is more "clean" than Stelthy (Daniels comes in a close second). Check out Stelthy's previous grow! I remember seeing that first cab and the first words out of my mouth was "Holy Shit"!


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I just read something interesting on this site : http://www.organicgardening.com/feature/0,7518,s1-5-16-193,00.html That may help with my Tomato plant
> 
> *Pluck the first flowers.*
> 
> ...









Here I have removed the *1st flowers* from the *Tomato plants* as suggested above  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that my *Tomato plants* have been trimmed and have reached the screen and all the pre flowers have been snipped off I intend to weave them through the *SCROG Screen* until my *Great White Shark* has reached a decent enough height to allow me to raise my reflector - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

A *Chilli seed* has sprouted - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

And the *'Mystery seed'* was infact a *bagseed *lol  so as long as she's ok growing in the same pot as a* Chilli plant* and *'IS'* defo a *'She' *then it'll be interesting to see what she transforms into  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

There's been little growth with the* Lavender*, but tiny stems are now visible  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are a couple of fan leaves I removed from my *Strawberry Thai*, I suspect like others have mentioned it was a case of over watering and as such have treated this mistake as a learning curve, here a closer view of each leaf:













I water half the amount now so I barely have a teaspoon of run off, little is better than more with watering soil plants  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

My *Great White Shark* is filling out nicely, I changed the water I mist with from *PH balanced water* to just* standard tap *water to avoid unintentional burns to the leaves, So far I've had no issue's and keep my fingers crossed this change continues to suffice - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

looking good stelthy! you should get a group shot of the whole cabinet to see your work in real progress!


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey stelthy. Any tomato plant root porn to show? You know for a change of pace.
> 
> Hey what can I say. I like variety in my ladies!!


Non as of yet I mean its real difficult to lift the lid, now the *Tomatoes* have reached the *SCROG screen* ~ sorry dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking good stelthy! you should get a group shot of the whole cabinet to see your work in real progress!









Your wish is my command lol  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

looks pretty bitchin! those tomato stems are going to be tough to bend with out snapping. ive noticed in my summer garden that they tend to break quite easily, but the smaller ones may be more manueverable. still some time before that gws catches up to the screen. are you running the 250w right now?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> I just stumbled on this thread. Great cabinet man!!! I am thinking of either converting an existing cabinet, or making one from scratch. I really considered that Great White Shark strain, but went with BF LSD, and GS The Church.
> 
> Man i read through a lot of pages, and i was starting to think i'd get to the end without seeing a plant growing. Glad to see you finally got something growing. I do see the merit in waiting though; patience is a virtue. It's better to wait till the situation is right, than to jump in over your head, and get caught, or start a fire.


Cheers buddy  I was tempted by *'The Church'* too I will probably grow that at a later date  Lol yeah - This is a packed thread and we're only really just passed *'GO!'*  I have tons more to add *3 grows worth to be exact* and even then _there'll be more stuff after that _ Yeah man *'Good things come to those who wait'* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks pretty bitchin! those tomato stems are going to be tough to bend with out snapping. ive noticed in my summer garden that they tend to break quite easily, but the smaller ones may be more manueverable. still some time before that gws catches up to the screen. are you running the 250w right now?


The top smaller *'new growth'* is pretty easy to bend the lower half (all thats beneath the screen) is just there for a sturdy base really and to promote bigger *Tomatoes* higher up - As and when the times right. Yeah it'll be a few weeks yet until *GWS* nears the screen but when she does that light *WILL* be going up  Yeah man thats the *250W* grow underway! *250W MH Veg then 250W HPS flower, then Harvest *then I'll start the *400W* grow etc etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey I represent this remark!!  I've now got my priorities straight and am finally growing right!
> 
> I don't think I've seen any work that is more "clean" than Stelthy (Daniels comes in a close second). Check out Stelthy's previous grow! I remember seeing that first cab and the first words out of my mouth was "Holy Shit"!


Here's a *LINK *to my previous thread  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html

Cheers mate, I do my best to keep the *'work' *area tidy and hygenic, Yeah *Daniels is great too*  *NB/* Glad you liked my 1st cab.....I miss that little unit we had some fun times  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd say *GWS* has 10" more to grow in height before I can raise my reflector....I hope she grow's fast and well  - STELTHY


----------



## Captain Jaz (Dec 22, 2010)

lifesgood said:


> You would think that by being married and having a kid u would be a bit more responsible .... but in this case i see the exact opposite..... maybe im just crazy but i know i wouldnt be taking my families furntiure apart and grow in there residence for what a quarter pound of weed and the potential of them having legal problem for " ur hobbie"
> 
> All im saying is go ahead and GROW but dont involve them and when u do it make it worth ur while.. this is just plain stupid


 You sir, are an idiot. 
Firstly, perhaps his wife wants some cheap bud too, secondly, from the battered car, the colour of the sunlight, and his mates clothes, I would say he is in the UK, where a small grow will get you nothing but a slap on the wrist, so quite clearly, the risks are worth his while for such a small grow. and are you implying that 'growing up' means stop toking??


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

Captain Jaz said:


> You sir, are an idiot.
> Firstly, perhaps his wife wants some cheap bud too, secondly, from the battered car, the colour of the sunlight, and his mates clothes, I would say he is in the UK, where a small grow will get you nothing but a slap on the wrist, so quite clearly, the risks are worth his while for such a small grow. and are you implying that 'growing up' means stop toking??


Yeah that guy was an A-Hole  My Mrs is fine with my project so long as I dont get to ambishious? with too many plants 1 or 2 are fine  Obviously no one wants to get busted but like I heard yesterday: _Life is like a game of cards....You either play it safe or risk it all_  and whats life without a few risks?  !! 

I honestly love the science and biology of my project as much as the smoke its self..Infact I grow other stuff for fun and because I enjoy learning new tricks and plants have my attention at the moment  

I put up with that 'Lifesgood' and his crap comments for to long I'am just glad he left my thread, and let me get on..As you can probably tell I've come along way since his comments.

Hope you enjoy the read - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 22, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey I represent this remark!!  I've now got my priorities straight and am finally growing right!
> 
> I don't think I've seen any work that is more "clean" than Stelthy (Daniels comes in a close second). Check out Stelthy's previous grow! I remember seeing that first cab and the first words out of my mouth was "Holy Shit"!


Thanks man.



stelthy said:


> Here's a *LINK *to my previous thread  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html
> 
> Cheers mate, I do my best to keep the *'work' *area tidy and hygenic, Yeah *Daniels is great too*  *NB/* Glad you liked my 1st cab.....I miss that little unit we had some fun times  - STELTHY


Thanks Stealthy. Building these chambers is close to as fun for me as growing in them. You pointed me towards the UV-B, for a new experiment.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Thanks Stealthy. Building these chambers is close to as fun for me as growing in them. You pointed me towards the UV-B, for a new experiment.
> Daniels


Thats cool man.. I looked in on your thread about 45mins ago I plan to use 'Exo-Terra' as well I like what you've done so far! was the 2.0UV a lot brighter than Metal Halide? I am going to buy some Oakley UV protective sun glasses for viewing my unit, HID lighting expecially MH and I am guessing UV punishes your retners some what, (Its also an excuse to buy some new Sun-Glasses) there maybe better ones out there but I've always liked Oakley products  

Whats you next step going to be?? - STELTHY


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Thats cool man.. I looked in on your thread about 45mins ago I plan to use 'Exo-Terra' as well I like what you've done so far! was the 2.0UV a lot brighter than Metal Halide? I am going to buy some Oakley UV protective sun glasses for viewing my unit, HID lighting expecially MH and I am guessing UV punishes your retners some what, (Its also an excuse to buy some new Sun-Glasses) there maybe better ones out there but I've always liked Oakley products
> 
> Whats you next step going to be?? - STELTHY


Not nearly as bright as a MH. Runs real cool too. Not good to stare at, but not that big of a deal. Like you say, good excuse though.
I'll warn you, I just halted it after seeing a 'sunburn' coming. 9" to 10" away was too intense. Check my thread again to see a pic showing. My CMH is good for it's own UV-B, so truely they are the way to go.
Next step is re-trying with a lower canopy.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Not nearly as bright as a MH. Runs real cool too. Not good to stare at, but not that big of a deal. Like you say, good excuse though.
> I'll warn you, I just halted it after seeing a 'sunburn' coming. 9" to 10" away was too intense. Check my thread again to see a pic showing. My CMH is good for it's own UV-B, so truely they are the way to go.
> Next step is re-trying with a lower canopy.
> Daniels


Too bad about the sunburn  I saw the cola's  How far away do you plan to keep the UV-B next time around and will you run it for as long next time? I wish you good luck man! - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Not nearly as bright as a MH. Runs real cool too. Not good to stare at, but not that big of a deal. Like you say, good excuse though.
> I'll warn you, I just halted it after seeing a 'sunburn' coming. 9" to 10" away was too intense. Check my thread again to see a pic showing. My CMH is good for it's own UV-B, so truely they are the way to go.
> Next step is re-trying with a lower canopy.
> Daniels


I've been wearing long sleeve shirts and wearing sunglasses in front of my 400w CMH. Last night while setting up my new netpots I could start to feel the tingling on my hands you get when you start to get a sunburn. I also found that I start to become a bit nauseous if I stand too long in front of the cabinet.

After a while of working with the bulb, the rest of the world seems a bit yellow to me.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 23, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> I've been wearing long sleeve shirts and wearing sunglasses in front of my 400w CMH. Last night while setting up my new netpots I could start to feel the tingling on my hands you get when you start to get a sunburn. I also found that I start to become a bit nauseous if I stand too long in front of the cabinet.
> 
> After a while of working with the bulb, the rest of the world seems a bit yellow to me.



Yeah man.... I know what you mean.. The ulta bright light makes me feel dizzy after working under/by it after about 20 mins, I think I ll take leaf out of your book and wear long sleeves I have some medical grade silicone gloves but will look into UV protective gloves.

I could end up looking like an alien snowman with a complete government radiation suit, just to do my gardening lol  

Seriously though protective clothing is the way forward - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome job man...lots of hours in that cab...and it shows +rep


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 23, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Too bad about the sunburn  I saw the cola's  How far away do you plan to keep the UV-B next time around and will you run it for as long next time? I wish you good luck man! - STELTHY


Those Colas are thickening up real well this time. It was 9" to 10" away this time, so I'll go for 12" to 14" next time. 15 minutes is the shortest time span for a timer I have, but 10 may have been better. 
You saw I did a ton of research on UV-B & Infrared light spectrum. I'm thinking if you use a CMH (less so but MH too) without glass to absorb the UV-B for flowering these added UV-B is unnecessary. If you use HPS (more so Cfl) this is worthwhile. Hope to see yours exploding up soon.
Daniels


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

My *Great White Shark* is still growing at a good steady pace  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

She has just grown her 1st 3 sets of leaves at the moment and she stands at 8" tall - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

I ve been helping my mate through his 1st Harvest  I'll post 1 pic since it was grown in my old cab that has been pictured in previous pages of this thread, its not a bad 1st attempt, its currently hanging in the cab in the dark, the stems have been cut and its in the early stages of drying I'll be interested to hear how much dry weight he gets from that one little lady.... Anyway.... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

My *Strawberry Thai *has grown a bit more, I have continued to *LST* her for now.. just until *GWS* catches up, it shouldn't be too long now  I still have the problem of yellowing leaves though... It can be overwatering, because I've kept a steady eye on the ammount she's been given.. and its not O.D-ing on nuits because I am undercutting the dosage by half? Confused... Hmm?? I'll have another look in my *Jorge Cervantes Grow Bible* n see if I can find the answer & solution, other than that she's growing well - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

My next pics I upload should look pretty nice, Thanks to my lovely wife who got me a 14 mega pixel Digital Camera for Christmas  I wont waste any time putting it to good use and will upload my next updates with pride  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

My *Tomato* plants are growing fast I had to move up my reflector a couple of inches cos despite the glass being cool enough for all my plants to touch there was just far to much vegetation and the lights coverage was starting to be effected - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

I am in 2 minds whether or not to allow the* Tomatoes* to start developing *Tomatoes*, or whether to grow them up taller for a few more weeks?!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's my little *Chilli* seedling thats sprouted  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

These are my* Lavender* seedlings - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's my *Strawberry Thai *she still has some yellowing leaves any help will be rewarded with *REP* _and its *NOT* over watering or too much nuits!_ - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's My *Great White Shark* She's doing well and still hasn't even consumed 5L of her 1st starter nuits yet  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

*Great White Shark* just keeps looking better  .. I have decided to update once a week now.. So every Monday I will update, and this will help show growth rate more clearly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

My cab is slowly beginning to fill up..that makes me happy  - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Dec 28, 2010)

grow a batch of tomatoes.. get some clones of the GWS and fill that screen out


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

JeSt3r said:


> grow a batch of tomatoes.. get some clones of the GWS and fill that screen out


I am keeping things relativley simple this time around but I may take a clone in a few weeks time, I've not taken a clone before, but I am prepared  I have a new pack of scalpals and some Clonex rooting gel, a few rockwool cubes and some spare Hydra-clay balls so a clone shouldnt be that hard to do ~ I hope, any tips welcome  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

stelthy- the yellowing is either from the light being too close or not enough nutes if your saying your not overwatering.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 28, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- the yellowing is either from the light being too close or not enough nutes if your saying your not overwatering.


Ah... It could be either of those 2.. !!! I've raised the Reflector a couple of inches, and upped her nuits to surgested full strength, I'll wait patiently and hope she fixes her self with these new tips applied  Cheers man - STELTHY


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Stelthy, your cab inspired me to finally start the cabinet i've been wanting to build for years. Check it out!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/397206-csi-stickyickys-locking-metal-grow.html


----------



## SCCA (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks great stelthy! you need to trim those tomatoes a bit. just top them back to a node near the screen. it will slow them down and give your ladies time to catch up. you also should thin those lavender sprouts soon, pull all but 5 or 6 from the pot. do you know what type of tomato that is? they are not photosensitive and fruit based on age. usually 60 to 90 days from planting. you may want to clone it and start over, it will be old enough to fruit and be much smaller. some tomatoes are determinate meaning they produce a bunch of tomatoes in a short period of time then their growth slows. others are indeterminate meaning they produce tomatoes regularly until the plant dies from foul weather, this type of tomato can grow quite large but all you need to do is propagate it and start over when it starts to get too big.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Looks great stelthy! you need to trim those tomatoes a bit. just top them back to a node near the screen. it will slow them down and give your ladies time to catch up. you also should thin those lavender sprouts soon, pull all but 5 or 6 from the pot. do you know what type of tomato that is? they are not photosensitive and fruit based on age. usually 60 to 90 days from planting. you may want to clone it and start over, it will be old enough to fruit and be much smaller. some tomatoes are determinate meaning they produce a bunch of tomatoes in a short period of time then their growth slows. others are indeterminate meaning they produce tomatoes regularly until the plant dies from foul weather, this type of tomato can grow quite large but all you need to do is propagate it and start over when it starts to get too big.


I'll leave the Tomatoes for now as I plan to let them climb the sides of the cab I may hang an Envirolite higher up as and when the fruits begin to appear  I have never grown Lavender before do you/anyone know how big just the one seedling will get - (When mature)? and also if with the amount I have in my pot pictured above if there's to many seedling's for the size of the pot. Any insightful experienced light shed on the growth of Lavender will be rewarded with *REP*!

I have the name of the type of Tomatoes they are, But will have to wait a while before its 'lights on' and I can make a note of it. I'll bare in mind what you've said about taking clones but if the Great White Shark grows as fast as it has been I expect the reflector will be raised again within the week - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Jan 3, 2011)

well a full sized lavender can be about 5'x5' if left unpruned. most lavender is kept at about 3'x3' with annual pruning, cut all the flowers off when they are fully open, making a nice rounded mound. as far as your seedlings go, when they are just past the cotyledon stage, gently tip the soil out of the pot and carefully separate the seedlings. place 2 or 3 in a pot about the size you have now. in a year or two you should have a decent sized lavender plant. note they can be kept small by applying the same "bonsai" techniques that people apply to their mother plants.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok its *MONDAY UPDATE* time  !!! As you can see my *Tomato* plants are shooting up - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok I'll correct myself here, this is a *Pepper plant* not a *Chilli plant* lol - my bad! Anyhow she's kinda shaded by the canopy above I'll move her around to try n focus more light in her direction - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

SCCA said:


> well a full sized lavender can be about 5'x5' if left unpruned. most lavender is kept at about 3'x3' with annual pruning, cut all the flowers off when they are fully open, making a nice rounded mound. as far as your seedlings go, when they are just past the cotyledon stage, gently tip the soil out of the pot and carefully separate the seedlings. place 2 or 3 in a pot about the size you have now. in a year or two you should have a decent sized lavender plant. note they can be kept small by applying the same "bonsai" techniques that people apply to their mother plants.



















Here's the *Lavender* in question  I'll take *SCCA's* advice and repot only a few of these seedling so as not to over crowd the pot and give these flowers a fighting chance - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Looks great stelthy! you need to trim those tomatoes a bit. just top them back to a node near the screen. it will slow them down and give your ladies time to catch up. you also should thin those lavender sprouts soon, pull all but 5 or 6 from the pot. do you know what type of tomato that is? they are not photosensitive and fruit based on age. usually 60 to 90 days from planting. you may want to clone it and start over, it will be old enough to fruit and be much smaller. some tomatoes are determinate meaning they produce a bunch of tomatoes in a short period of time then their growth slows. others are indeterminate meaning they produce tomatoes regularly until the plant dies from foul weather, this type of tomato can grow quite large but all you need to do is propagate it and start over when it starts to get too big.









Lol These are the *Tomatoes* and remarkably they don't specify the type/strain on the packet so your guess is as good as mine! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's the *Mystery Seedling* and growing steadily  She has grown alot faster than the *Pepper seedling* and has blocked the poor little bugger from getting as much light as I would have liked - STELTHY


----------



## wanabe (Jan 3, 2011)

looking good bro 
ckeck my grow out


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

I am Vegging with a *250W Metal Halide *but am toying with the idea of flowering with my *400W HPS* instead of the *250W HPS lamp* I had originally planned to use since my *Great White Shark* is only getting fed on one side and I have noticed the left side drooping a bit.. Also the fan leaves are huge and are curved in places, so I will slow my *CPU fans and out-take* to raise the temp a bit higher, Also I though about the idea of redirecting my intake under the growshelf (centralised) so the cool intake doesn't flow over my *left DWC pot 1st* and the cool air should then be more evenly spread before being pushed up towards my reflector. Its just an idea at the mo but I'll look into it another day and just slow the fans for today.

Oh I also topped the *Great White Shark* today, So I hope that goes well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

My *LST'd Strawberry* Thai is looking better now she's being fed on full strength nuits, I still water with plain water every *2nd/3rd* watering just to make sure salt and old nuits don't build up. Also I removed *98%* of the yellow dry crispy leaves and now she is looking quite pretty, The *Great White Shark* is now also on full strength nuits and the growth rate has improved radically, I am hoping the canopy will be even soon  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

yes i like the sounds of going into the 400watt for flower! you should look into defoliation and see if you want to trim back a few of those leaves and allow more bud sites to develop. enjoying this weeks update!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yes i like the sounds of going into the 400watt for flower! you should look into defoliation and see if you want to trim back a few of those leaves and allow more bud sites to develop. enjoying this weeks update!


I think whilst the cold weather and cool temps are in my favour I will defo be using the *400* for flowering  Do you mean trim back the *Strawberry Thai *or the *Great White Shark*? Glad you like the update, a week is enough time for some good growth to report back on  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Hey Stelthy, your cab inspired me to finally start the cabinet i've been wanting to build for years. Check it out!
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/397206-csi-stickyickys-locking-metal-grow.html


Hi *CSI Stickyicky*  Glad me and my Cab. have inspired you! I looked on your thread all seems to be going well I'll make an appearence every now n then to see how your getting on if you need any help etc.. you know where to find me  - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Jan 3, 2011)

hey stelthy! nice update! your strawb thai may be starting to get a bit root bound. did you weave it through the screen or spread it under? you are definitely going to need to repot before you flower, especially if you use the 400w. im really serious about toping them 'maters they will over power your other plants and inhibit their growth. let them flower now too, other than what you cut off. they will appreciate a more balance nute mix right now.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

SCCA said:


> hey stelthy! nice update! your strawb thai may be starting to get a bit root bound. did you weave it through the screen or spread it under? you are definitely going to need to repot before you flower, especially if you use the 400w. im really serious about toping them 'maters they will over power your other plants and inhibit their growth. let them flower now too, other than what you cut off. they will appreciate a more balance nute mix right now.


Hi *SCCA*, Cheers! I cable tied the stems loosly to the top of the screen. How much bigger pot do you think I'll need + What would happen if I just left the *S.T.* in the same pot she's in now? 

The *Tomatoes* have had all growth up to the level of the screen removed (*lolly popped*)! How much trimming would you recommend? I've not Grown *Tomatoes* before and have only briefly researched them on *You-Tube etc*. _I have already decided to let the flowers stay as of last trim._ Will the photo-period effect them when I change from *18/6 *to* 12/12* when my Ladies need to make the change? Do you think I should change the *Tomatoes *feed from *Canna Vega + Canna Rhyzotonic* to *Canna's flowering nuits and feeding schedule*?.. Or wait until the lighting times change.

Thanks for the tips etc mate, good info is always received well *REP *for your efforts - STELTHY


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 4, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi *CSI Stickyicky*  Glad me and my Cab. have inspired you! I looked on your thread all seems to be going well I'll make an appearence every now n then to see how your getting on if you need any help etc.. you know where to find me  - STELTHY


 Hey, thanks! I think i got it under control, (for now  )but then again, i'm not done yet. I still need to light proof my doors. 

Your GWS is looking great, but the strawberry thai is looking a little yellow. SCCA's idea of root bound sounds like it might be the case. Using square pots, you can increase amount of soil, without increasing height or width.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Hey, thanks! I think i got it under control, (for now  )but then again, i'm not done yet. I still need to light proof my doors.
> 
> Your GWS is looking great, but the strawberry thai is looking a little yellow. SCCA's idea of root bound sounds like it might be the case. Using square pots, you can increase amount of soil, without increasing height or width.


Excellent news... I was planning on getting a square or rectangle pot, Gotta find some yet! 

Also what what do you make of these?






7.5 Litres - Air-Pot KITS - 10 pack

The* 7.5 litre Air-Pot *_is fantastic for growing on plants, started in the smaller Air-Pots, to larger sizes._

After one year it offers instant impact when planted into any garden and would be a fantastic gift to your gardening friends at that size.

With proper care you will be delighted that even slow growing plants potted from a 1 litre Air-Pot into the 7.5 litre Air-Pot will put amazing growth in the first season.

Litres - 7.5
Diameter (mm) - 223
wall Length (mm) - 760
Wall Height (mm) - 255
Packs of 10
Price:£40.00

Here's a *LINK* to the site I am looking at them on :-



http://www.airpotgarden.com/



*Air-Pots* get the best out of all plants because they develop a remarkable root system. _And vigorous roots support healthy and prolific plants._
Like many clever tools, it is actually very simple &#8211; the *Air-Pot* *&#8216;air-prunes&#8217; *roots and this constant pruning prevents any root circling and promotes the growth of more and more feeder roots. It is these fine, fibrous roots which use all the available water and food very efficiently, to help develop great top growth and excellent fruit.

Good roots can only develop in healthy soil/compost - soil that is alive. Air-Pots also allow more air and better drainage than in any other container, another vital element that makes Air-Pot grown plants much healthier and happier.

Air-Pots have unusual cuspated walls, sort of an egg box configuration, made up of closed inward pointing cones and open ended outward pointing cones. There are no flat surfaces on the inside of the container to deflect roots and start the spiralling process.

The inward pointing cones direct the roots further outward to the open ended cones where, because the air density in the soil is too great, the roots dehydrate and are effectively pruned.

The plant responds to this *"air-pruning" *_by sending out more roots to compensate for the loss which leads to a dense root system with a vast number of active white tipped roots._

The porosity of the *Air-Pot* also creates better conditions for bacterial activity and thus increases the amount of nutrients available to the plant. With so much root right back to the stem, the root system is very efficient in its use of all the available water and nutrient.

Plant vigour and health is therefore guaranteed.

*Here is a video on them:*


[video=youtube;iOf-39YS_GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOf-39YS_GU[/video] 


Let me Know what you think as I can get these pretty quickly  - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Jan 4, 2011)

those seem like they operate the same way as the smart pots that people use. i was going to suggest a smart pot because they are cloth an will be easier to get around the root ball. you can buy one the width you need and roll down the sides to keep it short. get as large of one as you can fit in there. the smart pot will be more suited to your needs than a plastic pot because they naturally root prune and prevent the plant from becoming root bound. you my want to add an extra support under the shelf, wet soil can be a bit heavy. if you leave the ST in the same pot it will become so root bound it wont be able to absorb water or nutes.

i would suggest topping the tomatoes back to the level of the screen. it will create a more even canopy and slow them down a bit, allowing your ladies to catch up. save the tops and propagate them. its important to keep the ends of the cuttings in water until you stick them in rock wool, the capillaries draw in water so fast that they will get an embolism quicker than weed will. use a gel hormone, i have never had much success with liquids. the gel helps prevent embolism. im not sure how the light schedule will effect the tomatoes. when i grow mine under lights i keep them on an 16/8 schedule. i suspect that it will make the plant think that its fall and time to put up or shut up. i dont use canna nutes so im unfamiliar with their products, but tomatoes produce a large amount of stems and leaves, that means they need more nitrogen throughout their life. until the fruit begins to swell give them a more balanced fertilizer, something with like 2-1-1 ratio, then as the fruit swells bump up the N-P-K a bit and go with a 3-2-2 ratio. i dont usually feed much more than a 8-4-4, but some people push their plants more. you can drop the nitrogen level a bit once the plant is fruiting heavily, but dont cut it out completely. i also find tomatoes LOVE a carbohydrate booster. i dont know how well they work in hydro but i like to use corn syrup solids, i can get it at the local brew store for like $1 for 1.5oz, i only use 1/8tsp to 1/4tsp per gallon so the stuff lasts a long time. with the size of those tomatoes, you should really consider restarting them, especially if you have more than 2 weeks before switching the photoperiod. what does the root ball of the tomato look like? they are probably an indeterminate hybrid and will continue to fruit as long as conditions are favorable. by starting with cuttings you wont have to wait for them to mature and they they can start fruiting at a much smaller size.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 4, 2011)

Those airpots look like they would be good for a guerrilla grow.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 4, 2011)

stelthy- im going to have to disagree with the group on this one and say that you wont need a larger pot to flower. the way that plant has grown, i dont think it has anywhere near filled that pot with roots to the point of being root bound. ive seen FDD2BLK use a pot about that same size outdoor and got a monster plant with moster bud. just cause it was outdoor doesnt mean the roots could handle being in a smaller pot, therefore IMO a plant doesnt need a giant area for roots to form. consider the size of your hydro buckets, as long as there is good air flow and nute exchange from the soil then you should be good to go. when i mentioned defoliating, it was to all the plants. whenever there is major shading by fan leaves, you can remove the leaves and allow for the nodes to be in full light. most growers disagree with removing leaves but in my experience and from what ive seen, it does help increase growth rate and doesnt harm the plant. there is a number of threads on different sites, like icmag, that explain this in detail and show results. i just recently saw Las Fingerez of the 600club finish his plant in one of those air pots with very nice looking results. maybe you can swing in over there and ask him a few details about the pot and its use. smart pots are another way to go like SCAA mentioned.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

You say these Smart pots are better than the pre-mentioned Air-pots? !!

I am a bit unsure at the moment and think I will research a little more 1st  - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yes i like the sounds of going into the 400watt for flower! you should look into defoliation and see if you want to trim back a few of those leaves and allow more bud sites to develop. enjoying this weeks update!


If you are bumping up to the 400w your light penetration will be much greater. Think about not trimming anything that can see light even if it's reflected light from your walls. If a leaf stays green, then it is producing food! Just my $0.02.

But other than my opinion on light, my other opinion is you are kicking butt!  I think trimming back the tomato is probably a good idea. We have tomatoes growing outside and no matter how much you whack them down, they keep growing! This will let you keep your light hood down closer. That tomato plant should be just fine!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

SCCA said:


> those seem like they operate the same way as the smart pots that people use. i was going to suggest a smart pot because they are cloth an will be easier to get around the root ball. you can buy one the width you need and roll down the sides to keep it short. get as large of one as you can fit in there. the smart pot will be more suited to your needs than a plastic pot because they naturally root prune and prevent the plant from becoming root bound. you my want to add an extra support under the shelf, wet soil can be a bit heavy. if you leave the ST in the same pot it will become so root bound it wont be able to absorb water or nutes.
> 
> i would suggest topping the tomatoes back to the level of the screen. it will create a more even canopy and slow them down a bit, allowing your ladies to catch up. save the tops and propagate them. its important to keep the ends of the cuttings in water until you stick them in rock wool, the capillaries draw in water so fast that they will get an embolism quicker than weed will. use a gel hormone, i have never had much success with liquids. the gel helps prevent embolism. im not sure how the light schedule will effect the tomatoes. when i grow mine under lights i keep them on an 16/8 schedule. i suspect that it will make the plant think that its fall and time to put up or shut up. i dont use canna nutes so im unfamiliar with their products, but tomatoes produce a large amount of stems and leaves, that means they need more nitrogen throughout their life. until the fruit begins to swell give them a more balanced fertilizer, something with like 2-1-1 ratio, then as the fruit swells bump up the N-P-K a bit and go with a 3-2-2 ratio. i dont usually feed much more than a 8-4-4, but some people push their plants more. you can drop the nitrogen level a bit once the plant is fruiting heavily, but dont cut it out completely. i also find tomatoes LOVE a carbohydrate booster. i dont know how well they work in hydro but i like to use corn syrup solids, i can get it at the local brew store for like $1 for 1.5oz, i only use 1/8tsp to 1/4tsp per gallon so the stuff lasts a long time. with the size of those tomatoes, you should really consider restarting them, especially if you have more than 2 weeks before switching the photoperiod. what does the root ball of the tomato look like? they are probably an indeterminate hybrid and will continue to fruit as long as conditions are favorable. by starting with cuttings you wont have to wait for them to mature and they they can start fruiting at a much smaller size.


Is there much difference between using a Smart-Pot and an Air-Pot?? they both sound like they do the same thing? I may use one of each cos I will eventually need to re-pot my Lavender plant/seedlings too. Is there anything visable I would notice if the roots are/do become root bound? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- im going to have to disagree with the group on this one and say that you wont need a larger pot to flower. the way that plant has grown, i dont think it has anywhere near filled that pot with roots to the point of being root bound. ive seen FDD2BLK use a pot about that same size outdoor and got a monster plant with moster bud. just cause it was outdoor doesnt mean the roots could handle being in a smaller pot, therefore IMO a plant doesnt need a giant area for roots to form. consider the size of your hydro buckets, as long as there is good air flow and nute exchange from the soil then you should be good to go. when i mentioned defoliating, it was to all the plants. whenever there is major shading by fan leaves, you can remove the leaves and allow for the nodes to be in full light. most growers disagree with removing leaves but in my experience and from what ive seen, it does help increase growth rate and doesnt harm the plant. there is a number of threads on different sites, like icmag, that explain this in detail and show results. i just recently saw Las Fingerez of the 600club finish his plant in one of those air pots with very nice looking results. maybe you can swing in over there and ask him a few details about the pot and its use. smart pots are another way to go like SCAA mentioned.


I was thinking; surely I cant need a bigger pot for my Strawberry Thai just yet.. I mean I saw what some dude on here did with a Party-Cup grow and his plant was way bigger and had a hench cola sitting on it? lol ? 

You say if an area is being blocked for light by a fan leaf its ok to remove it!? I could do this but am a bit reluctant as those big ol leaves help the plant pack on a lot of growth, especially as early into the grow as this. Do you think I could get away with snipping the fan leaf fingers in half? This could kill two birds with one stone..Or do you think it would stress her and be more hassle than its worth?

I'll look into asking those peeps my questions too, Cheers dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- im going to have to disagree with the group on this one and say that you wont need a larger pot to flower. the way that plant has grown, i dont think it has anywhere near filled that pot with roots to the point of being root bound. ive seen FDD2BLK use a pot about that same size outdoor and got a monster plant with moster bud. just cause it was outdoor doesnt mean the roots could handle being in a smaller pot, therefore IMO a plant doesnt need a giant area for roots to form. consider the size of your hydro buckets, as long as there is good air flow and nute exchange from the soil then you should be good to go. when i mentioned defoliating, it was to all the plants. whenever there is major shading by fan leaves, you can remove the leaves and allow for the nodes to be in full light. most growers disagree with removing leaves but in my experience and from what ive seen, it does help increase growth rate and doesnt harm the plant. there is a number of threads on different sites, like icmag, that explain this in detail and show results. i just recently saw Las Fingerez of the 600club finish his plant in one of those air pots with very nice looking results. maybe you can swing in over there and ask him a few details about the pot and its use. smart pots are another way to go like SCAA mentioned.


I was thinking; surely I cant need a bigger pot for my Strawberry Thai just yet.. I mean I saw what some dude on here did with a Party-Cup grow and his plant was way bigger and had a hench cola sitting on it? lol ? 

You say if an area is being blocked for light by a fan leaf its ok to remove it!? I could do this but am a bit reluctant as those big ol leaves help the plant pack on a lot of growth, especially as early into the grow as this. Do you think I could get away with snipping the fan leaf fingers in half? This could kill two birds with one stone..Or do you think it would stress her and be more hassle than its worth?

I'll look into asking those peeps my questions too, Cheers dude - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 4, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> If you are bumping up to the 400w your light penetration will be much greater. Think about not trimming anything that can see light even if it's reflected light from your walls. If a leaf stays green, then it is producing food! Just my $0.02.
> 
> But other than my opinion on light, my other opinion is you are kicking butt!  I think trimming back the tomato is probably a good idea. We have tomatoes growing outside and no matter how much you whack them down, they keep growing! This will let you keep your light hood down closer. That tomato plant should be just fine!


in no way did i mean that the leaves were useless. i agree 100% a green leaf is a healthy leaf doing its job. when you have a plant growing with multiple leaves, its a common technique to remove excess foliage and allow for growth. stelthy mentioned switching to 400watt in flower so for now defoliating will remove all shade seen on the GWS. the spreading of branches by the screen on the Strawberry Thai is basically using same idea of increasing light to lower nodes that normally are shaded.


STELTHY- by the looks of the pic of the GWS some lower nodes are definetely shaded. exactly as you said, if its being blocked its ok to remove whats causing the blockage. the leaves do help the plant but light on the areas that need to grow is more important. i would try to stay away from cutting them in half but it may be possible, just havent tried.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> If you are bumping up to the 400w your light penetration will be much greater. Think about not trimming anything that can see light even if it's reflected light from your walls. If a leaf stays green, then it is producing food! Just my $0.02.
> 
> But other than my opinion on light, my other opinion is you are kicking butt!  I think trimming back the tomato is probably a good idea. We have tomatoes growing outside and no matter how much you whack them down, they keep growing! This will let you keep your light hood down closer. That tomato plant should be just fine!


I am thinking this is right  cos also at this stage everything is growing quickly and so I can raise my reflector and in doing so along with upping my lamp from a *250 *to a *400* the light will be more widely spread and as you said the penetration will be that more intense that even the top of my cab will be lit due to the reflectivity of my Mylar walls+ceiling (_that are cleaned daily_), and so the tall ass'd *Tomato plants* will still get light delivered to their leaves even if its at a reduced rate/intensity from the vegetation below, So I think Ill let them keep growing for now minus any more pruning, and deal with the issues as and when they arise 

Anyhow glad your liking my results so far  I am still in 2 minds whether to re-pot my *S.T*. I'll have a look on* E-Bay* n see what deals I can find on *AIR & SMART pots* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> in no way did i mean that the leaves were useless. i agree 100% a green leaf is a healthy leaf doing its job. when you have a plant growing with multiple leaves, its a common technique to remove excess foliage and allow for growth. stelthy mentioned switching to 400watt in flower so for now defoliating will remove all shade seen on the GWS. the spreading of branches by the screen on the Strawberry Thai is basically using same idea of increasing light to lower nodes that normally are shaded.
> 
> 
> STELTHY- by the looks of the pic of the GWS some lower nodes are definetely shaded. exactly as you said, if its being blocked its ok to remove whats causing the blockage. the leaves do help the plant but light on the areas that need to grow is more important. i would try to stay away from cutting them in half but it may be possible, just havent tried.


Ok I'll take your advice and remove just the one *top Fan leaf* _on the left hand side _to allow the *250W MH lamp* to reach the lower leaves etc.. and when I switch to the *400W HPS* I should have less to zero coverage problems and the plant should still be healthy and unstressed. Ps/ I wont cut the fan leaves inhalf.. it was just an idea, I'll let someone else try it 1st lol  - STELTHY


----------



## pistoria2001 (Jan 4, 2011)

Can you explain what you did to connect the ballasts? My question I guess is do you have to do anything besides flip a switch and change the bulb? I'm most curious if you also have to exchange the power cords running to the base? I would like to be able to switch between two different wattages on the fly but I'm not sure that i can connect both sets of power cords to the same mogul base. Thanks a lot, everything looks very well done!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

pistoria2001 said:


> Can you explain what you did to connect the ballasts? My question I guess is do you have to do anything besides flip a switch and change the bulb? I'm most curious if you also have to exchange the power cords running to the base? I would like to be able to switch between two different wattages on the fly but I'm not sure that i can connect both sets of power cords to the same mogul base. Thanks a lot, everything looks very well done!









Hi *Pistoria2001* I set up the ballast like this on the bottom is the biggest *(600W)* then in the middle *(400W)* and on the top th *(250W)* Then I fed the reflectors ballast-connection lead up into the top section and into the ballast area, I made a simple switch (*not shown - uncopyrighted yet*  ) - simerlar to that of an *3 stage AV switch box* I fed the reflector onto a Male slot and the *3 *ballasts onto *3 *seperate female slots and the *3* step switch determines which ballast can power the reflector and appropriate bulb/lamp. 

The *3 Power plugs* _at the back are connected into a 4-way extension lead with remote sensors on them_, I can turn them on and off via a remote control I keep velcro'd to the side of my cab.

_I was going to faff around trying to fix a_ *250, 400 and 600* _all into the reflector but after planning and research I found not only would the light output be uneven but also the lamp that was in play would damage the unlit lamps !_

So its a manual single lamp change, but thanks to the switch on the ballasts and the remote plugs the change of lamp and wattage is pretty easy to do  !!! Hope this helps - STELTHY


----------



## pistoria2001 (Jan 4, 2011)

I was also thinking the unlit lamps would be affected by the lit one if all were wired to the reflector at the same time. I don't know the reason why, but it seems like it would be a problem. It seems fairly obvious to me how to wire the switch which would control which ballast received power, but for some reason I haven't been able to wrap my head around the wires coming out of the ballasts going to the base. Thanks for the information, I think I may just set it up with each having a plug and manually switch them. Considering that I will switch ballasts very rarely it shouldn't be too big of a deal to exchange cords, flip switch, change bulb.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks littlegrower ur making me blush lmao.

i think the smart pots and airpots work in the same kinda way. have a look at my pics stealth u can see the airpots in use as lg said, i ripped the roots apart after.

hope ur good bro?


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 4, 2011)

pistoria2001 said:


> I was also thinking the unlit lamps would be affected by the lit one if all were wired to the reflector at the same time. I don't know the reason why, but it seems like it would be a problem. It seems fairly obvious to me how to wire the switch which would control which ballast received power, but for some reason I haven't been able to wrap my head around the wires coming out of the ballasts going to the base. Thanks for the information, I think I may just set it up with each having a plug and manually switch them. Considering that I will switch ballasts very rarely it shouldn't be too big of a deal to exchange cords, flip switch, change bulb.


I'm actually in the process of re-wiring up my magnetic ballasts, one 250w MH and one 400w HPS/CMH. I'm using a ballast kit, sheet metal and a 120mm fan to fashion my own ballast case. I also plan on wiring up a male 3-way plug to each of my mogul sockets and a female plug coming out of the ballast case. This way I can easily change out wattages.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 6, 2011)

I have noticed that some of the lower leaves of my *Great White Shark *are pretty huge, and figure its because she is planted right next to my *6" cool intake*... I've come up with a plan to correct this but will do the modification after this *1st* grow is harvested. Basically I plan to utilize *another 6" - 45 degree elbow* attached from my lowest intake on the left side of the cab and feed it down into/through my grow shelf... That way the cool intake will be redirected from directly hitting my 1st lady and will be evenly displaced between the *3 grow shelf CPU's *and elevated up through the plant ready for my reflector/out-take to remove both heat & smell from my grow room 

I will add a diagram in a mo! that way it will still be clear in my mind what to do after I have harvested and had a celibrational smoke 







*I also plan to add a couple of 125W ENVIROLITE CFL side lights  *- STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 6, 2011)

mm did u consider the space your going to loose in the cab? or are you fine with that. u could alwys just extend it down and cut a new hole below the shelf and then close up the old hole...but then tht involves extending the lenght of gutter//pipe on the outside of the cab...i like the idea either way


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

JeSt3r said:


> mm did u consider the space your going to loose in the cab? or are you fine with that. u could alwys just extend it down and cut a new hole below the shelf and then close up the old hole...but then tht involves extending the lenght of gutter//pipe on the outside of the cab...i like the idea either way


Yeah I did think about that  Cutting a new hole and relocating the intake + Odor Soc sounds alot easier I don't know why I didn't think of that myself lol, My mate came up with another good idea.. I could use a 6" bore venting damper and just re-direct the air-flow from its current position to hit the back of the cab 1st just by angling the damper door.

My mate said he would get one for me and I could test it in case this method is an easier option... I kinda hope it is cos loosing grow space sucks! And I kinda like my intake where it is because I can fit my Aluminium bulb case down the side of the cab too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;LaJQsxZD-G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaJQsxZD-G4[/video]

I dont usually like putting random stuff up on my thread but a mate phoned me expecially to tell me about his video he found on-line, I mean I've rolled some fatties before but hot-damn check out these crazy Mo-Fo's !!! I reckon there's gotta be at least a 'Q' left when he chips it out at the end lol a bit spicy  lol..

Hope you enjoy the vid - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

Its not much to add really, But I bought a green neon (meant for a car interior) and I hacked it with an AC converter/Transformer and fixed it inside my ballast section, and then wired it to a timer...set to the same 18/6 time setting as my light and fans..Not only does it look cool but its also an easy way of telling when the lights are on/off without looking at the time I'll include pics on Mondays update  - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 7, 2011)

holy shit that was a huge joint... wish i had some smoke right now ><


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

JeSt3r said:


> holy shit that was a huge joint... wish i had some smoke right now ><


It was huge eh  !!! I wish I had some to  been all out for a while now, I really fancy some chocolate hash now! I had some in 'The Grass Hopper' in Amsterdam it was such a nice smoke - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 7, 2011)

mm that does sound good.. germed some seeds and dropped them into party cups... not much happening.. idk old bag seed prolly wont pop... might have to find summore


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

Tommorrow is *'UPDATE DAY'*..... I am unsure of whether I should change to *12/12* yet, I mean the *Great White Shark* has caught up with the *Strawberry Thai *as expected  and my *3rd little contestant* has 3 sets of leaves.. I am in 2 minds, I only just topped.. so I could wait another week. I'll upload new pics tommorrow, please voice your thoughts  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

if you say the GWS caught up then it might be a good time to flower. i personally dont like to make the switch until a good week or so after topping a plant just to ensure it gets strong branches instead of thin stretchy ones. ill have to wait and see the pics for my final opinion on that one stelthy! im sure theyre looking good.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

I have also bought some *Canna Magnesium* (Waiting for it to arrive) since I am pretty sure this is what my *Strawberry Thai *needs to revive her from vivid lime green leaves and dark green veins, red stems and the occasional papery brown leaf problem. Fingers crossed  anyhow not long till my update now..

Does anyone put the ladies into 2 days of darkness before flipping to *12/12* or do people tend to go straight from *18/6 to 12/12 ?*

Great answers = Great *REP* - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Jan 9, 2011)

i make a straight switch because my room is perpetual and i start from clones. that being said, the extended darkness between seems to help seed plants show sex earlier.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 9, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Does anyone put the ladies into 2 days of darkness before flipping to *12/12* or do people tend to go straight from *18/6 to 12/12 ?*


 I gave about 24 hours of dark once and they showed sex within 3 days. But one hermied. It was bagseed, so maybe it was hermie either way. I hear that you may stress them by doing the long dark period, but it does work. 2 days might be a bit much, though.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 9, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> I'm actually in the process of re-wiring up my magnetic ballasts, one 250w MH and one 400w HPS/CMH. I'm using a ballast kit, sheet metal and a 120mm fan to fashion my own ballast case. I also plan on wiring up a male 3-way plug to each of my mogul sockets and a female plug coming out of the ballast case. This way I can easily change out wattages.


Here's the link to the whole story but this is what I just finished building for my 400w Mag Ballast. The air from the fan runs cool and I can now touch the core without frying my fingers!
==> Discussion on Air Temps and Water Temps <===


----------



## ish800 (Jan 10, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Hey Stelthy! I love coming in and looking at your cab. I keep meaning to give you a trick for your Mylar. I was hanging my 2nd and 3rd chambers and remembered to take a pic of what I use. No staples, nails or anything sharp. You can lift and retack it down and when it's where you want, use a damp sponge to smooth everything out from the center out...just like wallpaper but WAY easier. If you want it out, just lift a corner and pull it out and it's gone, no pulling staples or nails.
> 
> I'm not nearly as anal as you when it comes to wrinkles in my Mylar but I do know you can't come closer to perfection than this.
> 
> ...


Only thing I didn't like about this stuff is that it wears out after a couple of grows. I don't know if it's from the heat of the lights, or just me cleaning down the Mylar.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 10, 2011)

ish800 said:


> Only thing I didn't like about this stuff is that it wears out after a couple of grows. I don't know if it's from the heat of the lights, or just me cleaning down the Mylar.


Yeah it does but it's actually one of the things I like about this is that it's easy to take down. Besides after a few grow and the amount that you wipe your mylar down you may need to replace it after a few grows. I know each time I clean my mylar a bit of the silver coating comes off too so reflectivity may be diminished any ways.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

*IT'S UPDATE MONDAY !!!* 

My *Tomato *plant is still shooting up, I am not going to trim/cut it, I am just going to see what happens  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

My *Pepper plant *is tiny but not surprising baring in mind the canopy above is pretty full and the '*Mystery - Seedling*' Has shot up too  , Never mind we'll see what happens - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is my '*Mystery-Seedling*' towering over my little *Pepper Seedling* but she's looking nice, oh she's just been topped too  !! - STELTHY


----------



## talon (Jan 10, 2011)

Well if by some chance you get a pepper/cannabis hybrid out of this deal, I'm going to want some seeds man!


----------



## talon (Jan 10, 2011)

She looks indica for sure.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't yet separated the *Lavender* I hope its not too late to do that I wanted to wait until I had a few *1L Air-Pots *to put *2* or *3 *in each, they have not arrived yet I hope they turn up soon! I can see the *Lavenders* roots getting pretty crouded in that pot - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

talon said:


> She looks indica for sure.


That'd be nice, its always nice to get on the Indica  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Its kinda hard to see from this pic but the plant on the right is my '*Strawberry-Thai*' her lime leaves are darkening a bit since I upped her nuits, as soon as my *Canna-Magnesium* *Supplement* arrives this should darken her right up n sort her out  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

My *Great White Shark* has turned into a monster already  she is huge compared to the *Strawberry-Thai*, You can definatley see the difference in contrast between their leaves..And from just this I can already tell *Hydro & DWC kicks SOIL's ass!!!* lol  ..I will never doubt you again *HYDRO*.. I promise   

*The Strawberry-Thai's* stem when rubbed _smells of sweet but mild THC_, But the *Great White Shark's* stem smells _deep and peppery and rich in THC_  So that's all good - Like dinner and desert .. I guess lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

The *Great White Shark* stands at *17"* tall whilst the *Strawberry-Thai* is currently only *15"* tall (although *S.T* is *LST'd*) but the canopy is pretty level which is good and the *Mystery Seed* is only a matter of *6"* shorter.

I have decided to through the grow into *Flower * As of 7pm - I am going *12/12* with my *400W digital Lumatek ballast* and an *Osram 400W HPS bulb* will replace my *250W Phillip's Metal Halide *

Its exiting times  _I am sticking with the veg nuits until the 1st signs of pre flowers appear then I'll start with my flowering nuits_  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Although the lower leaves are looking a bit droopy on the *GWS* the change from *250W MH to 400W HPS* should be enough to make these ladies leaves raise up and welcome the extra light. The room is starting to look nice and full...its only going to get more full.. I can't wait  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Time for the change from *250 to 400, from Veg (18/6) to flower (12/12)!!! * My green tube light was perfect for changing the bulbs in the dark so as not to piss my ladies off  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Back goes the *250W MH, out comes the 400W HPS* .. Happy daze  - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow! Great update. I just put my 400w CMH bulb back in the cab. After having my 250w MH in there, it's a whole new light!

Having dinner and dessert...I like that. It's morning and I'm already hungry for dinner! 

Oh yeah and sign me up for some of those CannaPepper seeds!!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

I will add the 1st part of *12/12* when lights come on later today the change in lamp temp/colour will be nice  and the fan should clear the extra heat pretty well thanks to the cold winter we're having  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

My air-cooled ballast area looks nice..But it could look nicer..So.... - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 10, 2011)

ur green light looks like a lightsabre xD


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Yet again I chose to colour code  I bought a cheap 2nd hand green car neon on-line and wired it up with a multi-V transformer its only running at *7.5AC* and that keeps the transformer plug cool  _I have this neon on a timer, sync'd to the *12/12* lamp timer settings_, So to cut it short...The green neon comes on when the main *HPS* lamp comes on and switches off like wise  so at a glance without looking at the time I can tell if its the plants night or day  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Once the lid is closed the green neon lights up and this is the result..It looks miles better in real life..I'll add better pics when I go *12/12* in an hour or so  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Wow! Great update. I just put my 400w CMH bulb back in the cab. After having my 250w MH in there, it's a whole new light!
> 
> Having dinner and dessert...I like that. It's morning and I'm already hungry for dinner!
> 
> Oh yeah and sign me up for some of those CannaPepper seeds!!


Cheers man, I tested the 400 earlier the intensity is substantially more, the plants will love it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Roll on *7pm !!* I want to add my 1st *12/12* pics  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

roll on the good times  looking great bro


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> roll on the good times  looking great bro


Cheer's man! My bloody memory card is full up n my sodding batteries just died...I can upload a couple of pics tonight by my card reader, But I may well wait till next Monday for my 1st official *12/12 MONDAY UPDATE* Hope y'all like the pics I did manage to take  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

talon said:


> Well if by some chance you get a pepper/cannabis hybrid out of this deal, I'm going to want some seeds man!


Lol we'll see  I would like to try something like that one-day..dunno if this grow will be the one though  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

I raised the reflector a couple of inches higher, Turned the fan speed up to *50%* to keep the *400W HPS *cool. From this pic you can see just how thick the canopy in the *Tomato* section really is, there is hardly any light in the bottom right corner (when doors are open).

*Note:* If I had not got my new *'Sun Systems'* reflector and kept on with the *Cool-tube* my *GWS* would be in partial darkness, luckily I did and the *400* has given light on my subject!

Its nice to see good coverage is achievable by stepping up the power from *250W* to *400W*.  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what happens between now and next Monday - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

I have some question's..  .. 

I need to know when is the best time to use my *De-Humidifier* is, ie/ Day or night..or both ??

For how long at a time ?? 

Before buds have formed, Whilst the buds are small/growing, or only when there are some goods sized buds ??


_I hope someone can shine some light on this subject_  GOOD ANSWER'S = GREAT REP !!! - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I have some question's..  ..
> 
> I need to know when is the best time to use my *De-Humidifier* is, ie/ Day or night..or both ??
> 
> ...


good looking update stelthy! dehumidifiers are most effective when the lights are off since the RH goes up during lights off. the light being on should drop the RH during the lights on time. i would use it at night throughout the entire flowering process but only to keep it around 45-55 % RH. if you dont have mold or mildew problems you can go higher but ive read the ideal is 40-60% for flower. im by no means an expert at humidity though so i may be wrong.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> good looking update stelthy! dehumidifiers are most effective when the lights are off since the RH goes up during lights off. the light being on should drop the RH during the lights on time. i would use it at night throughout the entire flowering process but only to keep it around 45-55 % RH. if you dont have mold or mildew problems you can go higher but ive read the ideal is 40-60% for flower. im by no means an expert at humidity though so i may be wrong.


Ah thats cool cheer's dude. I'll sort out the *De-Humidifier* tommoz.. I'll make a note of my normal night time Humidity and then what it is when the *D.H.* is on I'll try n aim for *50%* in flower, I'll take your advice for now and also keep my ears pinned for any other help that maybe floating about  Cheers man - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok the *De-Humidifier* is *on 30mins off 30mins* repeatedly from *7AM to 7PM - (during lights off)* I covered the power on leds with silver tape so as not to disrupt my sleeping ladies  Also the Mail-man delivered my *Canna Mono Magnesium supplement* today so as of my next watering the *Strawberry Thai* should start to look healthier  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

My computer is being gay! On every attempt to open RIU its coming up with a message: 403 Forbidden! I don't really know why?? and have only been able to upload this message through using a Proxy Scrambler Hack  But I'd much rather continue to have access to the site as I always have done, I put it down to who ever keeps fucking about with this site, the one's changing everything for the worse!!! 

I hope the problem is resolved as I have more pics I wish to up-load, but am sceptical on where my Proxy address terminates so will lay low for a while, BUDBABY I wish you the best of luck in the mean time you'll have to go it alone until the 403 is lifted.

I will save my updates on an external Harddrive for now and do a full system reset to clear any bugs/viruses that may have been inflicted.

To the mods of this site 'Please stop messing about with the layout + coding, everything was working fine now there's shit-loads of problems. As the saying goes if its not broke - don't try fix it. - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah was happening here but now its back to normal


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah was happening here but now its back to normal


Mines just come back on too... I may leave it a couple of days till I upload my next pics just to be on the safe side, viewing in safemodes a good idea too  - STELTHY


----------



## ross108 (Jan 11, 2011)

i think its the site updating stuff i had same problem and i dont have a journal or anything as you can see im a total noob going to start one soon. keep up the good work dude you inspired me to start growing your journal was the first one i looked at and i must say simply amazing.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

ross108 said:


> i think its the site updating stuff i had same problem and i dont have a journal or anything as you can see im a total noob going to start one soon. keep up the good work dude you inspired me to start growing your journal was the first one i looked at and i must say simply amazing.


Goddamn updates lol.... Grrrl!! Glad I inspired you man! If you have any question's feel free to message me dude, I'll be glad to help - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 11, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Goddamn updates lol.... Grrrl!! Glad I inspired you man! If you have any question's feel free to message me dude, I'll be glad to help - STELTHY


Hey ross108! Man did you ever step into the wrong thread for you first view! Stelthy has the cleanest cab I've ever seen! Now you probably think "how hard can it be to grow a little weed?"  

You still need to read through all of the death and destruction journals to get the crap scared out of you and some sense knocked in before you can read this one!.  

Only kidding dude!! Welcome!


----------



## ross108 (Jan 11, 2011)

i have been reading everything i can on this site but this was the first journal i looked at. and i dont think by any means i can grow anything as good as you guys but i just got fed up with all the shit sprayed gear i have been offered everyone has to start somewhere but thank you for the welcome. i have been following this journal pretty much from the start just diddnt have the balls to post or anything to add. thank you stelthy for offering to answer some of my questions i will have a lot and your knowledge will be priceless by the way what part of uk are you in im just outside london. 

were can i find these death and destruction journals too. mind you saying that i dont know if i want to look at them now.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

ross108 said:


> i have been reading everything i can on this site but this was the first journal i looked at. and i dont think by any means i can grow anything as good as you guys but i just got fed up with all the shit sprayed gear i have been offered everyone has to start somewhere but thank you for the welcome. i have been following this journal pretty much from the start just diddnt have the balls to post or anything to add. thank you stelthy for offering to answer some of my questions i will have a lot and your knowledge will be priceless by the way what part of uk are you in im just outside london.
> 
> were can i find these death and destruction journals too. mind you saying that i dont know if i want to look at them now.


Your right..everyone was a noob once  and to practice makes perfect!! You'll be surprised what you can pull off if you do your research and apply your knowledge  Yeah we were given a bag of bud that was covered in a hard glue-like substance it smelt of nothing and as we poured it out the baggy it actually made a tapping noise as it hit the table... Fuck smoking/eating that! I dont wanna die really !! lol And so I decided to grow my own.. and by doing so I dont have to meet seedy crap dealers who rip us off, Dont have to worry about terrorism funding etc, and can guarantee all my Herbal is Amsterdam quality or as near to it as I can get  

I also enjoy the building/making side of it all to and take pride in my project/s, I can do my best in answering all your questions..But one I am 'somewhere in the middle of space' and thats all you need to know  there are some shitty threads out there but you can usually tell which ones they are - They give off bad vibes  If you research good grows then the chances are : You'll grow good thing's  - STELTHY


----------



## ross108 (Jan 11, 2011)

i also take pride in what i build too you have to otherwise whats the point in building it in the first place. i have built two boxes 4 foot square out of mdf they are finished but need lots of bits pretty much finished my veg box but its basic at moment and got 10 seedling in there under a t5 4 foot 4 tube from the last bag of crap i bought.at least it will give me an idea even if i kill them all. sorry for asking were you are from just being nosey.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 11, 2011)

ross108 said:


> i have been reading everything i can on this site but this was the first journal i looked at. and i dont think by any means i can grow anything as good as you guys but i just got fed up with all the shit sprayed gear i have been offered everyone has to start somewhere but thank you for the welcome. i have been following this journal pretty much from the start just diddnt have the balls to post or anything to add. thank you stelthy for offering to answer some of my questions i will have a lot and your knowledge will be priceless by the way what part of uk are you in im just outside london.
> 
> were can i find these death and destruction journals too. mind you saying that i dont know if i want to look at them now.


If you want death and destruction, check out my grow journal. Everything before September is mixed with a lot of personal drama as well as "How NOT to grow pot". November forward is moving in the right direction so if you want to drop in at that point and skip the drama feel free!


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 11, 2011)

ross108 said:


> i also take pride in what i build too you have to otherwise whats the point in building it in the first place. i have built two boxes 4 foot square out of mdf they are finished but need lots of bits pretty much finished my veg box but its basic at moment and got 10 seedling in there under a t5 4 foot 4 tube from the last bag of crap i bought.at least it will give me an idea even if i kill them all. sorry for asking were you are from just being nosey.


Nosey? You only have 6 posts under your belt!  I'm at just over 500 and I'm still a newbie asking questions. Read. Ask. Read. Ask...........

Fire away with those questions because we have the bruises of your future pain to help you through. (did that make sense?)


----------



## ross108 (Jan 11, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Nosey? You only have 6 posts under your belt!  I'm at just over 500 and I'm still a newbie asking questions. Read. Ask. Read. Ask...........
> 
> Fire away with those questions because we have the bruises of your future pain to help you through. (did that make sense?)


yes that made perfect sence. thank you


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

lol  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking amazing mate. Looking at journals like this realy makes me look forward to when i start


----------



## 420monster (Jan 11, 2011)

wow 141 pages of reading and im finally done but it was well worth it great thread


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Looking amazing mate. Looking at journals like this realy makes me look forward to when i start


Cheers BudBaby  Glad your liking my journal  Yeah its great once you set the wheels in motion, You will find you learn so much just by trial and error, its a bonus we have this site, there are many people that will help you obtain a great grow on here, I am just one of them  I look forward to seeing your cab+grow in action, not too long now either  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

420monster said:


> wow 141 pages of reading and im finally done but it was well worth it great thread


Glad you liked it, its been hard work but I've enjoyed every minute of it  - STELTHY


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 12, 2011)

*Things are looking good man,  where did you get that cool ass case for your bulbs?? 
*


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Things are looking good man,  where did you get that cool ass case for your bulbs??
> *










Hi dude, Cheers man! I got the case from Maplin Electronics on-line its a multi purpose Aluminium case and you can pull out small 1cm squared foam blocks to create a sturdy slot for what ever you choose..I chose to protect my bulbs since they ain't cheap, it works perfectly! If you have more than 1 or 2 bulbs I would highly recommend getting one  and they are not too costly either.

Here's a LINK to it :


http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36796


Hope that helps man  - STELTHY


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 12, 2011)

_*^^thats awesome man, thanks!*_


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

My Tomato plants are growing well fast, I think I may grow Chilli's and Peppers next time instead of tomatoes, or maybe just the one Tomato plant instead of 6 of them lol. They are drinking 7L per day its crazy. Aside from that I've noticed a slight burn to one of the top GWS leaves, so I've raised the reflector up a few inches, The room doesn't exceed 27oC max. so I wouldn't of thought its heat burn, its not nuit burn cos she's on the same dosage as she's always been on and not yet started her flowering feeding schedule, so its gotta be light burn  I may have to go back to 250W but I'll use the 400 for as long as I can possible get away with it! ...Hopefully till harvest - Fingers crossed  This is my practice grow in this cab so I am not to bothered but providing I get 'quality' I can always work on quantity later, Still its early days yet - STELTHY


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 15, 2011)

Chilis and peppers grow great indoors! And it's easier to keep them in a small space than tomatoes. I put a tomato, orange bell, red bell, 2 jalapenos, and an anaheim pepper (plus a few herbs: Sage, basil, etc) under a 150W HPS, and got great results.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

ITS UPDATE MONDAY AGAIN  : -


















Its my ladies night time so I turned on my green neon tube I had to do 2 water changes 1 for the Tomatoes and 1 for my Great White Shark, both of those are in DWC and are both on starter flowering nuits now. My potted plants just needed watering so that was easy enough 

I have only uploaded just a couple of night pics until lights come on at 7pm. I noticed when I opened my cabs doors that the Mylar on the doors had condensation on them so I changed the timer setting to keep the De-humidifier on from 7AM to 7PM (night time/lights off) with out any intervals in a bid to cut down on the condensation and to try and keep the humidity as low as possible.

More pics coming later this evening - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok to start off Here's a song thats gotten me through today accompanied by a crate of beer and some good ol Mary Jane :


[video=youtube;VzwmsZjzTZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzwmsZjzTZQ[/video]


Ok now here's some pic's.....







Heres ann overview of whats going on..Everything is 'Super Thriving' - Sorry for the shit pun lol  But seriously everything is going for it hell for leather  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

Despite having restricted access to the rays of the 400 the Pepper is still growing well, its about 8" tall and green as you like so I'll keep my fingers crossed for the little bugger! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Lavender is filling out her pot nicely  and she's starting to smell nice already! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Great White Shark is huge, I started her on her flowering nuits today, my plan was to LST her but the cabs more crowded than I thought it would be! So I plan to tie down the branches gently and try to keep them as low as possible above the screen - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Strawberry Thai is very spinderly but never the less she has multiple tops and is 22 to 23" tall along with the others, and her leaves are looking better too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

Its kinda hard to tell from this pic but the Mystery Plant is also doing well..A little stretched but well never the less and is also 22" tall - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 17, 2011)

lookin good man... im jealous lol


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Tomatoes are mad big I noticed a green Tomato growing at the back of the cab, I've also raised the reflector so I hope by next Monday's Update things will be looking even better  - STELTHY


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mad props on the cab. Even more props for building it yourself instead of buying one of those over priced POS units.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

JeSt3r said:


> lookin good man... im jealous lol


Hah ha  Cheer's JeSt3r lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ronjohn7779 said:


> Mad props on the cab. Even more props for building it yourself instead of buying one of those over priced POS units.


Cheer's RJ# I really enjoyed making this cab.. I have thought of a few alterations I am going to make before my 2nd grow in this cab ie:

* Redirecting the air being pulled in, and have the intake fed through the grow-shelf so the 3 CPUs disperse the cool intaken air more evenly. 

* Also I plan to build up above the reflector on the left hand side (in the top section) and remount the elbow so the 45 degree elbow will go up through the shelf and the reflector will be able to sit at its highest point level with the growcabs ceiling 

I have a few other minor alterations and some dampers to mod, infact I may make the dampers myself and put motors in them allowing me to run an increased level of Co2 without any leaking and the loss af any PPM.

Glad you like my work, If you get the chance check out BudBaby's thread here's a LINK :



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/390631-stealth-cabinets.html#post5011294



I am helping him on-line to build an LED super cab  I'd never buy a pre made tent cos it limits what you can do with it.


Anyway cheers dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

I plan to let my Great White Shark grow for another week before I start tieing her down, just to get most of the stretch done 1st and this should also make the stems more flexible when I bend them over and tie them down....Roll on next Monday for more updates  - STELTHY


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 17, 2011)

Simply wonderful. It's literally an explosion of green! Just so you know, I'm a tomato eater. Especially vine ripened, I'll eat them like apples!   hint?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

nice bro looking cool


----------



## ross108 (Jan 18, 2011)

looks awesome as usual dude. that gws have you ever tried any before if so what is it like i have heard of it once or twice but never had the chance to smoke any?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Simply wonderful. It's literally an explosion of green! Just so you know, I'm a tomato eater. Especially vine ripened, I'll eat them like apples!   hint?


I like that 'An explosion of green'  I'll bare that in mind jsgamber.. If I cant give you any to taste I'll post plenty of pics ; Providing all goes well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice bro looking cool


Cheers man  I am going to look out for some gardening string at somepoint today, so I can start training the tops as height is an issue at the moment..Things should be ok providing I act now..Glad your liking my progress dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

ross108 said:


> looks awesome as usual dude. that gws have you ever tried any before if so what is it like i have heard of it once or twice but never had the chance to smoke any?


Cheers mate  I have not tried GWS before, I've heard good things about it though, also I have a few flushing options for later on I am not sure which to do for her.. A friend of mine uses just PH balanced water and gets great results.. 

I have 'Dry Flower 4' and a 'Blueberry Final Flush' to use at my discretion, but am unsure on which to choose as I would like to taste her natural favour as she was intended to taste... Decisions eh ?  I have used 'Dry Flower 4' before, but never used the 'Blueberry Final Flush' before, and there's no clear instructions on how to use the Blueberry Final Flush in a Recycling DWC pot? !! 

I have a fair amount of time till I have to decide what to do. So there's plenty of time to research and find a viable option. Any help deciding on which Flush Method would workout best for me concerning flavour and quality of end product will be rewarded with great REP, cheer's for the kind comments - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the 'Final Flush' I have, But am unsure of how to use it in a recycling DWC pot, It says run for an hour...and then what just PH balanced water after? ...for How long?....Do I need to repeat this step?...How often ??????? 











This is the 'Dry Flower 4' that I have used before... It worked fine but I am wondering for a professional finish and for the best taste what method would work best in my favour...Including the use of just PH Balance water (on its own).. 

Ill look into this some more and report back with my findings 






I was looking up flushing but stumbled across info on 'Drying' and 'Curing' so even though its not all that relevant now, I will add the info I found so I as well as others can look back on it as reference  

Here's a LINK to the Website I got the info from followed by the extracted info :



http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com/Growguides/general-marijuana-info/drying-curing-marijuana-buds.html



Dry and Cure Cannabis Buds Drying and Curing Marijuana Buds




Drying and curing Marijuana is a 3 step and the last process in growing Marijuana in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs and getting the best taste out of your Marijuana buds. Drying Marijuana buds generally takes a max.2 weeks and curing Marijuana can take 2 weeks up to 2 or more months. Drying time also depends on where you live and the place you dry them. Places in a desert would dry them weed faster, and tropical places would take longer to dry the weed.
The first step after harvesting your marijuana buds is the drying possess. This can be performed by taking the branches and hanging them up side down so the fan marijuana leaves droop and cover the marijuana buds. During this step you need to put the branches in a cool dark place (not humid) with enough ventilation.It is good idea to check up on the marijuana buds every day to watch for signs of mold and mildew and correct the problem if it happens. After the fan marijuana leaves droop down over the flowers and turn crisp or break off easily, you would want to start trimming off the fan marijuana leaves only.

Even a better way to take off the marijuana leaves is to do it before drying the marijuana buds because it it will be much harder to cut off the fan marijuana leaves after the marijuana buds have dried. So, I recommend you to cut them off before you hang the marijuana branches upside down.The deal with this method is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your marijuana buds too fast it will make your marijuana buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the marijuana buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. It's very important there's enough air circulation in the room so you can't do it without an electric driven fan.

After the fan marijuana leaves are trimmed you want to hang it up to dry again because the marijuana buds will still be moist or wet. They should still have the little inner marijuana leaves so they can droop and cover the marijuana buds. Hang the branches again in a cool dark place with proper ventilation until the little marijuana leaves and bud tips turn crisp when you touch them.

It is then time to remove the marijuana buds from the branch and remove the rest of the leaf material as best as possible. This is what is referred to as "manicuring" of marijuana buds. But as said before it's better if you do this before you hang them to dry. At this point the marijuana buds should be a little moist, including the inside of them. Some can be smokeable at this point, but if you wait till the next 2 processes you can get even better smelling and tasting marijuana buds.



Bagging the Marijuana Buds



After the marijuana buds are trimmed (and a little moist still) you would want to dry them some more in the paper bag step. The best choice would be the brown shopping bags found at a supermarkets, because they are not bleached (the stuff you don't want in your marijuana buds) This is another tricky step.

Put the trimmed marijuana buds in the brown bag loosely and its best not to fill it more than 3-4 inches from the bottom.It is not necessary at this time to close the bag ( still need to prevent mildew and mold).

When the marijuana buds are in the bag you would want to check every day to rotate the marijuana buds in the bag so they dry evenly. This can be achieved by shifting positions of the marijuana buds, turning them ever so often, or shaking the bag. As the marijuana buds dry they will naturally compact into the self-preserving state that is mostly desired.At this time that the marijuana buds can be more compacted together and the bag can be folded close.

They should now be fully smokable, though perhaps still ! slightly moist in the middle. A big reminder that every climate differs and may take more or less time. There is nothing better than repeated, hands-on checking to prevent damage to the marijuana buds from mold and mildew.



Curing the Marijuana Buds



The last step is to create a way to bring out the full flavor and best smoke from the marijuana buds. This can be done by using an air tight jar or similar. Put the dried marijuana buds into the jar loosely (do not compact them) and cover them. It is very important in the early jar-stage to check the marijuana buds at least once a day to replace the air, take them out (this helps dry evenly) and put them back in a different order.

This should be done for 7 to10 days then it can be done lest often. After 7 days all you need to do is open the jar and check the marijuana buds on a daily basis for mold and mildew. If mold and mildew is found in this step. Take the marijuana buds with mold or mildew out of the batch (throw away) and put the rest back in a brown bag for a few more days then the jar step can be repeated. This step can take from 2 weeks to 2 months depending on how you want you marijuana buds to develop its distinctive characteristics. The longer the better

A bud is completely dry, cured, and ready for consumption when the stem in the middle of the bud snaps easily with the fingers. The snap is easy to detect with practice. The marijuana buds now can be sealed and stored for a really long period of time. Lastly there are many ways to dry marijuana buds, but this is the best method yet I use and never failed me.


Enjoy your weed!

This should be relatively easy to remember  So providing I flush in the best way I can I am going to have some dope buds to smoke  - STELTHY


----------



## ross108 (Jan 18, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Cheers mate  I have not tried GWS before, I've heard good things about it though, also I have a few flushing options for later on I am not sure which to do for her.. A friend of mine uses just PH balanced water and gets great results..
> 
> I have 'Dry Flower 4' and a 'Blueberry Final Flush' to use at my discretion, but am unsure on which to choose as I would like to taste her natural favour as she was intended to taste... Decisions eh ?  I have used 'Dry Flower 4' before, but never used the 'Blueberry Final Flush' before, and there's no clear instructions on how to use the Blueberry Final Flush in a Recycling DWC pot? !!
> I have a fair amount of time till I have to decide what to do. So there's plenty of time to research and find a viable option. Any help deciding on which Flush Method would workout best for me concerning flavour and quality of end product will be rewarded with great REP, cheer's for the kind comments - STELTHY


i know what you mean i have read some conflicting stories about flushing not sure how to approach it some people say flush all nutes out some say reduce them gradualy so you dont put the plant into shock. the gradual one makes more sense to me as the plant is used to strong nutes by this point and if you cut them all out and give just ph tested water you have changed its feeding quite dramatically but im no expert as you know. but thats just me my mind dont work the way it should sometimes lol.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;dy_BTy_xvtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy_BTy_xvtA[/video]
Here's a LINK to the Green House Seed Company :-


http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/


And here is a LINK to the Great White Shark seeds  :-


http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/feminised-cannabis-seeds/great-white-shark-feminised.html


Great White Shark ® (Feminised)



Awards:


1st prize Bio HTCC 1997.
1st prize HIGHLIFE 2005.


Genetics:


Super Skunk, Brazilian and South Indian. 


Effect:


Very strong body effect, stoned and long lasting.


Flowering indoor:


Most growers harvest after 65 days. A week longer will give extra resin and a special sweet taste.


Flowering outdoor:


Ready around end of September in the Northern hemisphere; around end of April in the Southern.


THC: 14.85% 


CBD: 0.22% 


CBG: Not Available










I just found this video of GWS and have seen what is possible...I am certain that after I finish my seed packet this is the strain I will stick to  and will be growing 2 at a time  and thats a possible 1000g per Harvest although I think I'll get less due to the size of my cab but at least I can see the possibilities - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Jan 18, 2011)

looking good stealthy! nice vid i like the look of that GWS, one more to add to the wish list, lol. i believe the yield amounts are per square meter of canopy, but you could still pull a crap load out of that cab.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

SCCA said:


> looking good stealthy! nice vid i like the look of that GWS, one more to add to the wish list, lol. i believe the yield amounts are per square meter of canopy, but you could still pull a crap load out of that cab.


Cheers SCCA, Yeah the video was a good find and funnily I found the video before I searched on the Green House Seed Company's website only to find the video was on the same page as the actual seeds lol  I hope she does well too! I just need to figure the best method of flushing her and I'll be all sorted  - STELTHY


----------



## acer (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice lovin the set up can't wait till we can start on mine


----------



## stelthy (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought I may as well write this down, as I will most likely forget...By the time Harvest comes and I need to do various mods to my cab.. 1 of them will be to :

Drill hole/s in the back of my De-humidifier drainage pot and feed hosing into either a larger container mounted under the grow-shelf, or direct 1 or 2 lines into my Res. Container for a constant supply or top up of water to assist my plants in feeding etc... 

After Harvest I plan to backtrack through my thread and put all the jobs to do in one list and tick them off as I go, I may also put a second De-humidifier in the cab on the other side and have a seperate drip hose fed to each Res. container to ensure equal consistency.

So every time that light-bulb above my head clicks on! I'll make a note of it here so I can amend my cab ready for my 2nd grow  and increase it's/my cabs efficiency. Also I may cut down one of my unflowered Tomato plants cos its stopping light getting to my important ladies, and is increasing humidity to much for my current De-humidifier to handle... Any ideas on how to further reduce condensation build up on the inside of my cab doors will be rewarded with some 'Stellthy REP points'  

I have also decided to make a manifold to ensure the air intake delivers straight to my 3 under grow-shelf mounted upward facing CPU fans.. This *WILL * ensure equal distribution of cooling air to take the stress off my 1st (Left) plant and to increase elevation of air feeding the underside of my plants leaves and inturn then cooling my HID setup  

I have bought some green plant training wire and have opened up my Great White Shark, I've gently curved her stems outwards and downwards to keep her a tad more low profile and to allow better light penetration of the lower branches! I accidently bent one of the stems..it didn't snap off (more like folded in half) I hope this wont harm her ..I've just propped the stem back up and supported it on the screen.

Can't wait to do my next update on Monday although at this stage there is still no sign of any pre bud flower's etc, oh well  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds like you need a bigger, better dehumidifier! whats the avg RH%? i like the idea of rigging some hoses to the water tank on the dehumidifier. ive got one with a two liter capacity i think and im not sure how quick its going to be filling up, havent installed it yet. im sure the branches that get bent will survive just fine. i use supercropping method quite a bit and the plants seem to do very well in the recovery process even if i split the stem in half! i had one which i could see right through the center of the stem haha like a window and she did fine. dont be afraid to give those branches a nice tug or snap!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah I may do man.. Do you know where in the room is the best place to position the DH? If it's just to small I'll buy a bigger one when my money comes in next. Dunno what the RH% is co I chucked the box  Bummer eh?!! Yeah the hoses are a neat idea.. I heard the re-cycled water is great as an additive to nuit Res. Whats the low down on 'Super Cropping'? Are the branches seriously ok after a snap??? - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

i actually had the same ? about where to position the dehumidifier but i never looked into. i would assume that the more humid air would be heavier due to more H2O but i cant say that for sure. your temp device doesnt have the RH%? i thought i had seen it in the previous posts but i could be mistaken. you should find a cheapy temp and RH% device so you can figure out where the % is. from my research the ideal range is 40 to 60% RH during flower, but it seems like your in the 80 % or something if you were getting moisture on the inside of the cab. always good to recycle! super cropping is basically taking a branch between index finger and your thumb and popping the main canal that runs through the stem. this causes stunted growth in the area and allows for a knot to be grown where the popping occured. it allows for the rest of the plant to catch up and produces a stirdier stem. ill get a pic in a few days and show you an example of where i supercropped and the plant recovered. ive even had some where the branch is completly sideways and floppy and still survives. MJ is very strong willed plant and can take alot before giving up on you.


edit- i had a chance to grab a couple shots for u


----------



## stelthy (Jan 23, 2011)

I decided to cut out the nearest Tomato plant due to the increase in size of my GWS, by doing this will also to allow better light penetration. My reflector is unfortunately almost at its highest point... so I will continue to train the flowering stems, On my next grow however - I will either enter the flowering phase earlier and or modify the cab to allow the reflector to sit higher.

I trimmed of the lowest fan leaves which in turn opened up the lower area and allowed the Mylar to reflect up under the canopy. This will also concentrate thre GWS's energy higher up where bud production is more important - STELTHY


----------



## acer (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't wait till update monday
Make sure u post plentley of pics


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 23, 2011)

That tomato plant got huge! Probably shouldn't have plucked the first set of flowers, oh well... more room for the weed  now!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

I have just uploaded my latest pics ready for UPDATE MONDAY however my dinner is ready and I am starving  So... Here's a taster of whats to come this week and I'll upload the rest of the pics in an hour or so  GWS is kicking ass !! - STELTHY


----------



## ross108 (Jan 24, 2011)

dude that is a lovely looking plant.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

The two sets of leaves by the pole belong to my Mystery plant  she looks good  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

doing the pole dance for u there bro


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

This pic is of my Strawberry Thai shes started flowering and looks better than last week, just watered her with nuits and a Magnesium additive today so fingers crossed she continues to do well - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

Even though I took out one of the Tomato Plants they are still really thick...I may trim the lower leaves and thin them out a bit, But looking at my GWS (New Seed of Choice) I can wait to grow just weed next time. I am very happy with the way its all starting to look! - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 24, 2011)

i just wanna live in ur cab.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

As you can see the Tomatoes have no intention of slowing down anytime soon, I am in 2 minds whether to take out another Tomato plant and open the room up a bit more.. Time will tell, I am still training my ladies branches as the reflector cant go much higher...At least I'll know my limitations for my next grow and I'll put my ladies into flower alot sooner  and LST till its all sweet as  Hope your all liking my progress  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

ross108 said:


> dude that is a lovely looking plant.


Yeah man I was well happy when I opened my cab doors today, Its been a couple of days and I had not checked on them..So it was a great suprise to see so much greeness  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> doing the pole dance for u there bro


Ah ...everyone likes seeing a lady wrapped around a pole  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

JeSt3r said:


> i just wanna live in ur cab.


It would be cool to live in a growroom...Maybe in the future when and if I ever upscale to an ultra-grow (Perhaps if I move to Amsterdam  !!! ) Ah happy thoughts  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see whats happened in there by next MONDAY's UPDATE I wonder if I can REP myself lol I am impressed with my work so far    - STELTHY


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I can't wait to see whats happened in there by next MONDAY's UPDATE I wonder if I can REP myself lol I am impressed with my work so far    - STELTHY


did it for ya lol


----------



## ross108 (Jan 25, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah man I was well happy when I opened my cab doors today, Its been a couple of days and I had not checked on them..So it was a great suprise to see so much greeness  - STELTHY


couple of days i have trouble waiting a couple of hours let a lone days.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow stelthy! Nice update. It doesn't even look like you removed anything!


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking excellent mate


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Wow stelthy! Nice update. It doesn't even look like you removed anything!









Ok it had to be done..... Don't worry its not the GWS! ..I had to cut down 2 more Tomato plants due to lack of space for my ladies.. and also the underside of the canopy had a fair few dead leaves. So I did the rightful thing and took em out - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

By doing so I have really made some room and reduced the risk of mould from the dead tomato leaves.. Also I found some Tomatoes that are actually growing very well, which was a nice surprise  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's some of the Tomatoes I uncovered  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

I decided to further bend some of my ladies branches and LST them some more, so by next MONDAY's UPDATE there should be some LST'd branches creeping into that empty space to further make use of my 400's output  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Looking excellent mate


Cheer's BudBaby  still plenty more to come.. Next Monday I think I will take pics of the pre flower's and record how they change each week  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's the space I made and I decided to LST the Mystery lady and a few of the Strawberry Thai's branches..and if need be I can further train the GWS if she needs some more space, which no doubt she will  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

I also tidy'd up under the screen of my GWS most of the leaves were shaded by the canopy above, now more of the plants energy can be focused on the top of the screen where I want it to be  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks very good stelthy! cant wait to see some bud action going on.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the porn!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, I have a question for you. How do you keep your cabinet cool.... I have mine in a closet and I'm finding it hard to keep the temps below 90*F. Maybe you could give me some advice.

I was thinking maybe I could just cut another air hole into the false floor. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/362757-my-semi-diy-stealth-cabinet-11.html


----------



## stelthy (Jan 27, 2011)

Its not needed yet but I found this on another thread and thought it would be useful for reference upon harvest time  I've always just guessed when my plants are ready, But now I have a 400x magnifier I can connect to my TV, I can chop at the exact time to earn great buds with high impact  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 27, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Hey, I have a question for you. How do you keep your cabinet cool.... I have mine in a closet and I'm finding it hard to keep the temps below 90*F. Maybe you could give me some advice.
> 
> I was thinking maybe I could just cut another air hole into the false floor.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/362757-my-semi-diy-stealth-cabinet-11.html


I leave the windows slightly open in my grow-cab's room and have my in-line fan running a 50% of its power, I use 45 degree bends and the bare minimum actual turns in my ducting, I also use grow-shelf mounted CPU fans to help elevate the air inside the cab, to not only feed the underside of my plants leaves but also to take the heat off the plants themselves  I also use an air cooled reflector that I have sealed all the way around with silver duct tape..

My fan is a 6" in-line, so I use a 6" passive intake, and draw in room temp air (cooled from the open windows) and expel into the same room a little higher up! the temps stay consistant in the cab. I am currently running a boostable 400w HPS and my temps vary between 27oC and 22oC depending on how warm my actual room is from the heat of the weather/air that flows into my room.

Thats about it really.. And since I am not yet running my 600 there is no need to mod the loft or start playing around with AC setups.. So a 250, and 400 run just fine... admitidly the 250 works better and allows me to control my temps better in summer, But come the winter and the colder months the 400 is equally easy to run and still maintain the right sort of temps.. Hope this helps man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 30, 2011)

A friend of mine, who took on my old cab has been having some difficulty getting his Arjun Haze seeds to pop, So I decided that I could/should help him out.. I took 4 clones of my Great White Shark, a put them in my heated propagator.. After a couple of days it hit me that 'Clones' are supposed to be under 18/6 light periods.. Not left in the dark.. Oop my bad lol  So this is what I cam up with, or have come up with so far 






















I used a white wooden shelf bracket, drilled some holes in it.. Wired a cheap lamp mogule connected to a 6400k 60W mini CFL, through to a 3-pin plug, connected that to my surge protected power supply via a timer, then added a red lamp shade colour coded to our soon to be new red carpet  lol and tidied my power lead with some cable ties and voila.. My clones are growing happily  _Phew!_ - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a sneak preview of what's in store for tomorrow's MONDAY UPDATE  I have also decided to make a colour coded black and chrome door for the left hand side of my cab to keep it more 'Stealth' .. The little 6400k White CFL is pretty bright despite its size and makes it harder to sleep at night, I was going to make a little curtain, then I thought of a full length black-out blind, and now I've settled with the idea of a 'Stealth-Door'  I'll document that in a few week times - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

The space on the bottom left is filling in nicely, I have LST'd both stems from the Strawberry Thai and stems from the Great White Shark and Mystery plant, The cab is certainly looking a lot fuller these days and the smell is rich  The white hairs/pistols are forming all over the place, Good, good, good - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

This is a closeup of one of the GWS's little flowers  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

Perhaps the sign thats some good buds on its way  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

I've noticed since upgrading from CFL's to HID lighting the ladies are producing longer white hairs... and alot more of them in a short space of time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a few more of the early top's of the GWS - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

In the bottom middle of this pic there are 2 tops evolving belonging to the Mystery Plant, and in the top of the pic is mainly all Strawberry Thai tops, not looking to bad eh?  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a closer look at S.T's tops - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

This one seems to be doing well (S.T.) But its not the best one I've spotted yet  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

oh dude  nice mate


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

This is my 2nd favourite pic of the Strawberry Thai  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

'This' is my favourite pic of the Strawberry Thai's offering's at the moment....I'll keep my fingers crossed for that bit to magically turn into a tasty bit of 'Sun-Shine in a bag'  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the far left-hand side of the cab where my GWS get least light, Still nothing to complain about when I can see 85% of her well covered in golden light! - STELTHY 






AKA the 'Golden Light'  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

My grow is slowly creeping across the screen and filling the gap where my 3 Tomato plants used to lap up the delightful rays, RIP.. lol ...Sorry I am on one today lol! At least the screens getting fuller.. My Lavender plant is struggling with limited access to the lumens, So I am thinking of sinking her and I'll maybe grow some more at another time..Possibly out side in a few months time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

I discovered 2 more baby Tomato's - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

The 3 remaining Tomato plants seem alot happier now the light can penetrate them easier, I kinda wish I had planted GWS that side though (Right)...Still thats something to remember for another time. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

I spy some bigger Tomatoes, .. I wonder how long it'll be before they start turning red?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

There are even some little Tomatoes forming right at the top of the cab where there is next to no noticeable light...well whatever  more the merrier  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

There is good air movement what with all the plants lolly popped and trimmed,, I also took the liberty of cleaning the grow-shelf with Lemon Flash surface cleaner.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

I am 99% certain, I will remove the Lavender from the grow-cab.. I might see how it gets on outside but it is mighty cold out at the moment..So I may just save the rest of my Lavender seeds till summer - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh dude  nice mate


Cheer's dude, Yeah there's defo some improvement since last MONDAY's UPDATE  I can only begin to imagine what surprises lay in store fore next weeks humble findings  - STELTHY


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 31, 2011)

Lavender, nice. I am planning on planting some lavender in the next couple of days. Time to start this year's outdoor garden, i can't wait.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Lavender, nice. I am planning on planting some lavender in the next couple of days. Time to start this year's outdoor garden, i can't wait.


Yeah man Lavender is such a nice fragrance to have both indoors and outdoors, and if it helps you sleep and makes your clothes smell fresh it goes hand in hand with bud  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

My mate came over today and gave me a hand raising my reflector one last time to its highest position, So providing all the growth now can be trained to lay low.. I'am hoping to grow some amazing and tasty bud with the 400..as I am pretty sure the 600 will be over kill and cause to many problems this time round..However I am looking forward to hitting my 400W Lumateks Boost button  I wonder how the tops will look by the time I upload the next MONDAY UPDATE ?!! - STELTHY


----------



## bohicular (Jan 31, 2011)

Been a while since I've seen this thread, good job man, looking great. I'm thinking of buying a 600w light to put in my cooltube, -- my cab area is pretty small, but I have a really great ventilation setup. I don't know what is overkill, but a buddy of mine said he saw a big difference going from 400 to 600.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking good mate, they seem to be comming onnice. I bet those toms will be nice also.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2011)

bohicular said:


> Been a while since I've seen this thread, good job man, looking great. I'm thinking of buying a 600w light to put in my cooltube, -- my cab area is pretty small, but I have a really great ventilation setup. I don't know what is overkill, but a buddy of mine said he saw a big difference going from 400 to 600.


Hi dude, glad your liking what I've achieved so far  600's are great but ventilation is key and also you need to be able to have the reflector at a good distance from the canopy to avoid light burn etc...I still plan to use mine but will prob use it on some dwarfs or lowrider strains.. Maybe  
The 400 I am using seems to be doing great atm but who knows I may end up using my 600 in the last 2 weeks of flowering if my temps etc allow it - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Looking good mate, they seem to be comming onnice. I bet those toms will be nice also.


Cheer's mate  Yeah I hope so .. I am looking forward to sampling all my plants..Its been a harsh, hectic week and I've not had much time to call my own. I will try n help you with your cab soon, my responsibilities have been endless this week.. I've managed to buy some new skinning up stuff for my *tin (Air-tight skinning up equipment etc), and found my Space-Case I've been looking for and thats about it... I'll tell you what.. I'll make a cuppa and get drawing for you now and I'll upload you the pic etc tonight...I've been meaning to do this for a while sorry its taken so long  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like those pots are going to be just fine! looking good and some of those strawberry tops look nice and fat!


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like those pots are going to be just fine! looking good and some of those strawberry tops look nice and fat!


Hi dude, Yeah the 10L pots have plenty of space in them still  Yeah the Strawberry and Mystery are both looking promising! I accidentley fed my GWS with the wrong PH'd water and have a few up-curled leaves.. I have replaced the water or as much of it as I could get out, with Ph 6.5 water and fed slightly diluted nuits. I am keeping my fingers crossed for her and pray she'll be ok  . I trimmed a couple of the crap looking leaves of all my plants..and I am going to pay close attention to my humidity too, I may move the humidifier lower down if I can and turn it around so its vents are facing outwards this may lower my humidity enough that I won't need to buy a bigger humidifier  oh and I removed the Lavender due to insufficient light, apart from that all is well  .... I hope - STELTHY


----------



## mrchrondog (Feb 4, 2011)

hey man i read your thread. Pretty long. I like the ultimate pimp box. I read that you had a fan with a temp gauge that you ended up swapping. You said you brought if for like 180. Do you still have it laying around? where did you buy it?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 5, 2011)

mrchrondog said:


> hey man i read your thread. Pretty long. I like the ultimate pimp box. I read that you had a fan with a temp gauge that you ended up swapping. You said you brought if for like 180. Do you still have it laying around? where did you buy it?


Hi mate, I was going to swap it for a Ruc fan, but in the end I kept it in the cab and enclosed it in the top section in the cab that I built around it  I got it by fluke really, It came in by accident at my local grow-shop and they sold it to me cheap just to get it sold. It should have been £250.00 so I grabbed a bargain  I'll try n find a LINK to one for ya .....I am pretty certain I documented it already earlier in this thread, hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

MONDAY UPDATE TIME !!!







I trimmed of some dead leaves, well they pretty much fell off when I touched them  lol But I am concerned about my Great White Shark... I've got 2 liquid PH test kits and one displays Yellow (6.5) / and the other reads a Pinky Red which due to the shit 2700k lighting in my house is pretty hard to determine and so could be at eaither end of the scale???

I dont get it? I PH test my nuit water and get it to 6.5 then I add my nuits at the reccomended dosage according to Canna, Then one PH test kit reads RED and the other Yellow...... and some where along the line I have fucked up and a load of my GWS leaves look burn't I'll add some pics in a min....I am hoping its just down to my PH and I can correct that..................................As soon as I work out how to use my 'New Digital PH reader' I've had it a while but haven't sat down n tried to suss it out yet 

If anyone has any helpful tips....s'be appreciated .. Anyhow more updates to folllow - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

The white hairs on the soon to be Cola's are standing out like 'Porn-Star's' in crowd of minger's what with the burn't looking leavers scattered about the place - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

Luckily for me the Strawberry Thai is just hard tap watered  so is looking fine and well, I look forward to seeing her bud's... I think they'll be pretty small but I still look forward to sampling them! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

More pics to come + words etc tomoz..My camera just ran out of batteries  to stoned to go to the shops now - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

bummer! i can wait though!


----------



## ross108 (Feb 8, 2011)

mouth watering.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's one of the GWS's Cola's that doesnt seem to have been effected by the PH problem - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish I could rewind 1 week and have not fucked up on the PH  , Poor GWS....................Even Stelthy makes mistakes!!! I hope she pulls through ok  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Those leaves are upsetting to look at  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

If anyone can confirm that this is due to PH please chime in REP for best answers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Higher up on the Tomato plant's the little yellow flowers are still forming  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

A little further down at reflector height is a little cluster of Tom's - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

At grow-shelf level the Tomatoes are getting bigger  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Another small cluster by my Thermo-stat - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

............And a massive Tomato above them, Tomatoes are coming along well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Strawberry Thai again  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

A couple of the tops nearer the front belong to the Mystery Plant .. looking good too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Its been a long hard week, and very eventful...I need a doob...BUT !!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! No Bud left Fuuuu.............ck !! So it was harsh on the throat but I piled in some THC I had collected in my Space Case.... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

....And this is what I got an anorexic rollup with a THC hit !! Damn! lol..... Oh well it still gave me a good nights sleep..... Now all I need to do is look after GWS's PH this week... I am un-sure whether to flush her or just correct the PH and carry on feeding as normal?

I am half looking forward to next MONDAYs UPDATE... I just hope GWS gets better.... I need to smoke her lol - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 8, 2011)

stelthy- the strawberry thai looks good and healthy! good thing you didnt mess the soil plants up.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 10, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- the strawberry thai looks good and healthy! good thing you didnt mess the soil plants up.


Yeah  Cheer's man... I'am hoping now I have the Great White Sharks PH where its supposed to be I should be ok, Her Cola's are starting to muscle up  and she's smelling fine! I cant undo the damage to her but I can help her through these tough times! Both the soil Ladies are coming on fine, and the Tomatoes are getting bigger and bigger..I am keeping my fingers crossed for next MONDAY's UPDATE so I can showcase the baby Buds and white hairy tops  - STELTHY


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Feb 10, 2011)

_how big are those tomatos like grape size?? _


----------



## stelthy (Feb 11, 2011)

Favre2Harvin said:


> _how big are those tomatos like grape size?? _


Lol, some of the newer ones that have emerged are grape sized sure  but the more mature ones are almost the size of apples  I'll hold up an apple as a comparrison in my next update on MONDAY. I just wonder how long it will be before they turn from green to red ??  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 11, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Lol, some of the newer ones that have emerged are grape sized sure  but the more mature ones are almost the size of apples  I'll hold up an apple as a comparrison in my next update on MONDAY. I just wonder how long it will be before they turn from green to red ??  - STELTHY


Cut one down and fry it! Damn, I love some fried tomatoes!


----------



## stelthy (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;qv96yJYhk3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv96yJYhk3M[/video]

............Wasted !!!! - STELTHY


----------



## digg (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello Stelthy - just thought I should say thankyou for stopping me from going bed for the last 2 hours.... was meant to get an early night tonight and then I happened upon your thread and have been simply spellbound at your incredible cab................ jesus mate, you have gone to TOWN! I love it!!! I especially love the CCTV, though the MUSIC is simply inspired... I'd love to see to a controlled side-by-side grow to see if music helped.... in fact, imagine an experiment to see which TYPE of music worked best too!!! 

I've been considering adding some non-weed plants to my grow. I was in our local poundshop last week and noticed they have got a whole range of stuff already in pots, so I might get a load of them and see how they go (you can't beat poundshops!!!).

Although the toms and soil grow is looking lovely I can't wait to see your cab properly in action with just DWC weed - when do you reckon you'll be starting that? Consider me 'pre-subbed' on that!


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

MONDAY UPDATE TIME !!!







Ah the Joy...This is the 1st one of the Tomatoes to turn red - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Despite all my trimming the Tomato plants keep thickening up lol, never mind I'll just trim where nessesary so as to allow max lumen penetration - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

I was actually trying to get a shot of the 2 Tomatoes at the back of the cab but I think you'll agree those 2 GWS cola's are looking nice  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Some of the cola's are really roiding up  I may up the boost from 18ml to 36ml next week, n see if that makes much difference  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

I took a head count  ...............I counted 36 tops  Oh Yeah!........... sweet! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Some of the cola's are looking really good, considering alot of leaves have 'brown' burns from incorrect PH levels..The cola's seem uneffected - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Another view, believe me the smell is overwhelming in there  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Despite the obvious damage to some of the leaves.. I can see the trichs are mounting up  I can wait to start using my 'Cha-Ching' in a couple of week time - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

The cola's seem to be alot hairyier than the ones I remember from my old CFL/LED cab, So that can only be good! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

This is prob the biggest cola yet, its 6" tall and about 4-5" wide  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

IMO This is a lovely sight, they look so pure & innocent  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

This is perhaps the messiest display of wires my cabs yet to display...Still upon my next grow I will be a lot tidier and also plan to use plant 'Bends', They are kinda like clips that curve the branches, and that means less wire needed to LST them  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I may use my 600 only when growings Dwarfs etc, But for now I am happy with the results of my 400 - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Lolly poppin' was defo a good idea though, Air circulation is great - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a view of my cab in action - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

I can already tell that by running 2 ladies, both in DWC, and by multi-topping there will be summink like 60 to 100 cola's, and I'll be buddy happy - long time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

I think that I'll add either sum CFL side lighting and or some 'under-screen' lighting to maximise bud growth - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2011)

Roll on next : MONDAY UPDATE !!! - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 14, 2011)

looks like they have fattened up in the last week! should be a good harvest after all your hard work. the tomatoes look like tasty and healthy. did you get your nute problem taken care of? i also vote for some pics with out the HPS glow on them so we can get the true color and look of the buds!


----------



## GrowCureBlaze (Feb 14, 2011)

Just read the thread, amazing cab. Just made my own Cab Mk II with my mate last week. Went from 4x2.5ft up to 5.5x3.5 so got a good bit extra space. NOTHING on your Cab tho!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

wow bro its really taking off in there gonna be some yummy bud soon


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

digg said:


> Hello Stelthy - just thought I should say thankyou for stopping me from going bed for the last 2 hours.... was meant to get an early night tonight and then I happened upon your thread and have been simply spellbound at your incredible cab................ jesus mate, you have gone to TOWN! I love it!!! I especially love the CCTV, though the MUSIC is simply inspired... I'd love to see to a controlled side-by-side grow to see if music helped.... in fact, imagine an experiment to see which TYPE of music worked best too!!!
> 
> I've been considering adding some non-weed plants to my grow. I was in our local poundshop last week and noticed they have got a whole range of stuff already in pots, so I might get a load of them and see how they go (you can't beat poundshops!!!).
> 
> Although the toms and soil grow is looking lovely I can't wait to see your cab properly in action with just DWC weed - when do you reckon you'll be starting that? Consider me 'pre-subbed' on that!


Lol  Well I am glad my cab/thread has captured your attention, despite depriving you of your sleep  Yeah I tried to improve on alot of issue's I had with my old cab...Funnily I still have a few more modifications to make.. But will hold fire until harvest time  The CCTV has helped out loads and allows me to peek in at my ladies activity without opening the doors and in doing so the house always smells fresh with no bud smells lingering for unwanted noses to pick up upon. 

Mostly I play sounds of the rainforest to the ladies.. But on occasion I also play hard trance and rock! It's rumoured that Classical music is the best...However I'd go more with rock or blues..But hey ho, as long as the girls grow thats what counts, it does feel special though...You open the cab and the pseudo rain forest eeryness meets you. 

Yeah pound-shops have loads of useful/tacky/cheap bits that come in handy from time to time...I've kitted our house out with mini spotlights from there..We go through summink like 70 batteries in 2 weeks...at Duracell Batteries that would be more than I care to imagine, but thanks to poundland I get the Kodak Batteries from there at £1 per 12/15 and so the Battery bill is largely reduce to a mear £7 ono.. 

I've not bought any plants from there yet...But I'd like to do Strawberries and Pineapples in the future  I have the GWS in DWC.. but I know what you mean..It'd be nice to see the whole screen filled with evolving cola's  I think I'll prob start summink like that in about 1 month depending when I harvest this batch, Glad you've subbed, Heaps more still to come, Enjoy  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Feb 15, 2011)

just read some of your thread AWESOME cab and NICE looking buds dude !! +rep LOVEWEED


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like they have fattened up in the last week! should be a good harvest after all your hard work. the tomatoes look like tasty and healthy. did you get your nute problem taken care of? i also vote for some pics with out the HPS glow on them so we can get the true color and look of the buds!


Yeah man they have defo gained some extra weight  Everything is looking good  Yeah.. I ran just correctly PH'd water with no nuits and after a few days changed back to using nuits but with the correct PH this time. Touch wood....So far so good  I'll add some HPS free pics on my next weekly update, I too am interested to see the true colors  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

GrowCureBlaze said:


> Just read the thread, amazing cab. Just made my own Cab Mk II with my mate last week. Went from 4x2.5ft up to 5.5x3.5 so got a good bit extra space. NOTHING on your Cab tho!!


Cheers dude  I'll take a look at your cab shortly.. Glad you like my work so far  Good luck with yours dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow bro its really taking off in there gonna be some yummy bud soon


It can't come soon enough  its freezing around here and bud makes me feel warm inside, well with pie and booze too  lol, - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> just read some of your thread AWESOME cab and NICE looking buds dude !! +rep LOVEWEED


Cheers for the REP mate, stay subbed... I can't wait till my next update.. I will upload more pics soon - STELTHY


----------



## bobbutcher (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Stelthy, been following your project for 7 months now and there's something I've been wondering, what's chopper stopper? it was on your list of things to buy a while ago, but I didn't see it added to your cab
anyway man, love your grow, really can't wait for the harvest


----------



## stelthy (Feb 17, 2011)

bobbutcher said:


> Hey Stelthy, been following your project for 7 months now and there's something I've been wondering, what's chopper stopper? it was on your list of things to buy a while ago, but I didn't see it added to your cab
> anyway man, love your grow, really can't wait for the harvest


Hi dude ..'Chopper Stopper' is a black and white visculin sheet, with a metallic layer, that you put over your grow area - (Ie/ all over the outside of my cab) white side facing in and black side facing out, and it blocks the Police Helicopters FLIR rays Aka (Chopper Stopper) and infrared heat signals being given off,by the grow op, and so as Dr. Green Thumb from Cyprus Hill say's "It blocks the nosey pig's mission" and thus keeps the grow more "Stealth" I defo covered it earlier in this thread.. But understand there's alot to read through expecially when high as you like  I can't wait for harvest either  stay tuned - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 22, 2011)

UPDATE MONDAY !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 22, 2011)

I count 30 bud sites, in this pic  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 22, 2011)

Note to self :- NEVER FUCK UP THE PH AGAIN !!!

Lol, man ... the buds are starting to look nice, ...I just wish her leaves were in better condition, Oh well .. My next grow will be DADDY !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 22, 2011)

The Tomatoes are all coming along well  the change from green to red is becoming more frequent - STELTHY


----------



## ross108 (Feb 22, 2011)

nice update dude i want smellovision. looks awesome


----------



## loveweed420 (Feb 22, 2011)

everything is turning out nice mate.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 22, 2011)

DANK! 
Send me a tomato please! Lol! It all looks so great.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

thats some bitchin red to those tomatoes! such a vibrant bright healthy RED ahah! thanks for taking some photos with the lights off this time. you can really tell where some mistakes were made but that will only allow for something else to strengthen next grow. it seems like your DWC has returned to good health by the looks of some of the new growth but your soil plants look like they are missing some key ingredient. i too end with yellow leaves in soil cause i havent got it down but maybe some micros or something is all you need to keep the yellowing down. harvest should be just around the corner for you!


----------



## stelthy (Feb 23, 2011)

ross108 said:


> nice update dude i want smellovision. looks awesome


Smellovision would be great..imagine the possibilites: You could smell the bud before you bought your seeds  or... You could just smell how good my cab is starting to wiff  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 23, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> everything is turning out nice mate.


Yeah man! ...Gettin there.. I've got a fair few mods to make and some important lessons learned to apply before my next grow...I am interested though, to weigh-up n see what I have managed to pull (Dry Weight) - Still thats a good few weeks away yet! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a question  : I have a tub of CHA-CHING and is says to use as a resign and THC boost in the final weeks of flowering.

My question is could I use it now. without anything bad happening or going wrong? Would the plant go ape producing THC/Resign from an earlier age ???? - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Feb 23, 2011)

it shouldn't make too much difference, the P-K ratio is a little off for this stage of flower and the buds may not dense up quite as much, but you should be fine. i have never used Cha Ching in hydro, but i know in soil its a bit strong even at half strength.


EDIT: and your cab is looking great!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

sweet to the beat mate, looking nice


----------



## loveweed420 (Feb 26, 2011)

lets see those babies ripen


----------



## stelthy (Feb 26, 2011)

I am toying with the idea of running my in-line fan 24/7 in theory this should reduce the condensation on the doors when the lights have been off for a few hours.. I figure the less humidity the better for flowering buds and it should reduce the risk of 'evil bud mould'...

What are your thoughts on this ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 26, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I am toying with the idea of running my in-line fan 24/7 in theory this should reduce the condensation on the doors when the lights have been off for a few hours.. I figure the less humidity the better for flowering buds and it should reduce the risk of 'evil bud mould'...
> 
> What are your thoughts on this ?? - STELTHY


After reading another dudes thread who had a high humidity reading and then all his prised buds got mouldy etc I decided not to waste any time and have put my in-line on 24/7, And lets face it the more fresh o2 in there the better - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Feb 26, 2011)

Good choice stealthy, that should help get rid of some of the transpiration from the plants. you might be able to get by with higher humidity in a large room with good circulation, but in a cab like yours its very dangerous. i know its here somewhere, but whats your humidity range?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 28, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Good choice stealthy, that should help get rid of some of the transpiration from the plants. you might be able to get by with higher humidity in a large room with good circulation, but in a cab like yours its very dangerous. i know its here somewhere, but whats your humidity range?


Hi dude.. Yeah its working wonders already  Since turning my in-line on 24/7 there is zero condensation/transpiration on any of the interior or Mylar so thats another thing ticked of my list of 'Things to do..' at the mo my humidity is now 45-50 - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to hear its helping stealthy! a buddy of mine reminded me about a product he uses in his closet. damprid the stuff is cheap and you can make a bigger one with a net pot and a bucket. he modified his container so that it drains out his waste water pipes and outside. he never has to dump it just add more crystals as it gets low. he bought the largest one for like $20. it dropped his humidity by 10% in a 5x5x7 closet.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

UPDATE MONDAY's HERE AGAIN !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

These cola's are looking nice but I am still some what disheartened by the PH burn't leaves...I am considering removing the more burn't ones like the one visable in this pic. (Bottom left). I dunno if it'll make much difference to my ladies growth. I hope not.....But hey ho  Its funny.. I am trying to figure what my next 2 seed's are going to be already..N I am going to make damn sure I don't slip up on the PH ever again - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

The under growth looks more healthy..But to be fair the cola's dont look bad at all  .. They need to hurry up though..I blazed a Q in under 2 days n am dry now.. I hope my mate can sort me a nice bit before night falls - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad I have decided to UPDATE on MONDAY's now instead of every few days! There is defo more to look at and learn from - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

I decided to thin the Tomato plants again, and in doing so have uncovered some more Tomatoes.. Although in these pics its not so obvious..Watch out for my next UPDATE as I am expecting a fair few Red ones to emerge - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple of the Tomatoes above the reflector are coming along fine even though they have limited light  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

Now thats what I am talking about!! I am truely looking forward to my next UPDATE as the Tomatoes should be looking hella nice and also the buds on my ladies will be another week closer to harvest  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Glad to hear its helping stealthy! a buddy of mine reminded me about a product he uses in his closet. damprid the stuff is cheap and you can make a bigger one with a net pot and a bucket. he modified his container so that it drains out his waste water pipes and outside. he never has to dump it just add more crystals as it gets low. he bought the largest one for like $20. it dropped his humidity by 10% in a 5x5x7 closet.


Yeah it sure is, its a piece of mind more than anything  I'll look into that 'Damprid' stuff... would it be a problem if my Humidity dropped a further 10% (45-50 atm) ?? As I say though I'll look into it and if I can work summink out and install it well.. I will do so  Cheers for the LINK man appreciated! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

That Damprid stuff looks quite good..I hope I can find some for a good price.. I think I'll get 2 if I can  - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Mar 1, 2011)

dropping your humidity will help increase resin production, if you can get down into the 30% range toward the end of flower you wont have to worry much about mold.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

SCCA said:


> dropping your humidity will help increase resin production, if you can get down into the 30% range toward the end of flower you wont have to worry much about mold.



Do you think it may be benificial to have a larger dehumidifier in the actual room I have the cab in?.. I mean the cab draws air in from the main room, but the cab also expels air into the same room. Have you any other surgestions on how to lower my humidity that don't include running my in-line on full power (sounds like a jet engine) Cheers SCCA - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Do you think it may be benificial to have a larger dehumidifier in the actual room I have the cab in?.. I mean the cab draws air in from the main room, but the cab also expels air into the same room. Have you any other surgestions on how to lower my humidity that don't include running my in-line on full power (sounds like a jet engine) Cheers SCCA - STELTHY


hey stelth dog looking fooookin sweet my man  

i run my de-humidifer in my house 24/7 during the winter months to help with the humidity. i have a big fish tank which dont help lol. i normally move it into the grow room during the day and back downstairs at night when i can be bothered. its a year or so old now so makes a bit of a racket, just a homebase standard one about 100 quid though lol. i dont check my humidity levels but havent suffered with mold yet touch wood.

just my 2pence


----------



## ross108 (Mar 1, 2011)

hello m8 yet again nice update. sorry about the humidity question i should of read your journal a bit better instead of drueling over the screen i started running my fan 24/7 too all sorted from what i can tell so cheers dude. im also one step closer to smellovision tape a bud to the bottom of the monitor close your eyes and sniff the only problem is your bud smells just like what i am smoking now lol. and thanks again for all your time and patience. +rep


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey stelth dog looking fooookin sweet my man
> 
> i run my de-humidifer in my house 24/7 during the winter months to help with the humidity. i have a big fish tank which dont help lol. i normally move it into the grow room during the day and back downstairs at night when i can be bothered. its a year or so old now so makes a bit of a racket, just a homebase standard one about 100 quid though lol. i dont check my humidity levels but havent suffered with mold yet touch wood.
> 
> just my 2pence


Hi dude..Yeah man I have a fish tank in there too lol, I think its like 500L What size is your De-humidifier ?? Does it use much power ? I'll look about n see what bargains I can find for 100 notes  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

ross108 said:


> hello m8 yet again nice update. sorry about the humidity question i should of read your journal a bit better instead of drueling over the screen i started running my fan 24/7 too all sorted from what i can tell so cheers dude. im also one step closer to smellovision tape a bud to the bottom of the monitor close your eyes and sniff the only problem is your bud smells just like what i am smoking now lol. and thanks again for all your time and patience. +rep


Cheers dude  Yeah running the fan 24/7 is defo the way to go...even when I open the cab the smell is greatly reduced, and that means less air freshener etc.. No worries man.. I am dying for a dooby.. am gonna go n bug my mate for some shortly  its a tough call though cos I am starving hungry too n have steak, egg n chips at my disposal too  ah decision's.... Important thing 1st (bud) then I'll sort out food  That's funny [Taping bud to your screen] lol - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude..Yeah man I have a fish tank in there too lol, I think its like 500L What size is your De-humidifier ?? Does it use much power ? I'll look about n see what bargains I can find for 100 notes  - STELTHY


i think its supposed 2 do something like 10L a day with a 1.5L tank, dont quote me though lol it fills the 1.5L tank in a day if ur lucky lol. 220w i'm sure it is, which is quite a bit but i only really need it in the winter/colder months which could be looked at as general house hold electric going up coz its getting colder type thing. mr stealth in mind. as mentioned mine is a bit noisy so even if u run the big dehumidifier during the day on a timer or something? just double check that it would work on a timer type thing some are a bit technical, mine just has an on/off button and a full light indicator lol. the reason i mention is i had a high tech fan with little buttons not a switch and it wouldnt work on a timer, just kept reseting itself. sorry dont mean to teach you to suck eggs bro, i'm know ur not stupid lol.

i tried to work out the size of my fish tank in L, i'm think its 600L its 2m x 50cm x 60cm. what type of fish u got in urs? i got a tropical community tank, various barbs, clown loaches, guramis, tetras, frogs kooli, loach and tin foil barbs, cory catfish probs a few i forgot lol


----------



## stelthy (Mar 2, 2011)

Today I decided to snip off a couple of the burn't leaves the GWS had gained... I strategically did this only where buds sites were starved of light, I also removed dead foliage from the other plants. I gave all the girls a lick of water/nuits and am hoping to have some nice pics ready for next MONDAY's UPDATE, to be more proud of !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 4, 2011)

Just Checked my humidity and its in the 35 - 40 area    .....Very good news!! I've learn't Vegging plants need 18/6 of the in-line fan on - (18hrs on) to accompany the lighting and also for condensation build up at night time (6hrs).. This increases the humidity for the Vegging stage.. Then in Flower the plants need 24/7 of the in-line fan - (24hrs on,7 Days a week), This will keep the humidity low for the Flowering stage, even though the plants only get 12/12 of light, this will keep my plants healthy, with a much lower risk of bud rott/mould, and also help increase resin glands. I am happy I have that sussed now  - STELTHY


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Stealthy , thanks for all your advice a few month back about building a stealth cabinet , its finished now and currently houses 3 ladies  ive updated my original post if you wanna check the pics out .. also how do i sub to threads i wanna keep in touch with this one !


----------



## stelthy (Mar 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Stealthy , thanks for all your advice a few month back about building a stealth cabinet , its finished now and currently houses 3 ladies  ive updated my original post if you wanna check the pics out .. also how do i sub to threads i wanna keep in touch with this one !


Glad you've finished your cab, and my advice was helpful  I just checked out the thread. and all's looking good n well. Also NOTE: you are subbed the moment you enter a post on the said thread, alternatively what I do is just add the page to my 'Favourites' on my PC its a lot easier to keep track of peep's progress, Glad your liking my thread/work so far...My next update will be on MONDAY, stay tuned for more awesomeness  - STELTHY


----------



## sleels (Mar 4, 2011)

Just found the thread, been looking for something like this. Looks great!


----------



## dakota166 (Mar 4, 2011)

dam dude whats ur budget?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 4, 2011)

I just decided upon one of the things I am going to buy after Harvest  .. I ve always wanted on of these.. and I used to love this game  ' er........anyway back to my grow  .. I've been smoking all day today  ahhh bliss! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 6, 2011)

Roll on MONDAY.... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 6, 2011)

I just copied this from ganjaluvr and figured it would help with my Harvest agenda...



Ganjaluvrs Drying & Curing broken down into understandable English.
Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.

Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.

On the day of your harvest... you need to do the following: Hang your buds up.. with some type of string/thread or even fishing line will work. Hang them up.. and ONLY let them dry.. until ONLY the outer sides of the buds feel dry.. AND.. the stem BENDS (might even crack some and thats okay) but doesn't BREAK. (if the stem breaks in two when bent.. you have "over dried" the buds.. or in other words.. you have let out too much if not all of the buds moisture content.. and its pretty much too late now.. it can be fixed.. but its a pain in the ass.. and no matter if it gets fixed or not.. the final product will NOT taste/smell/smoke like it would have if done properly.)

You don't want to wait until the stem breaks. Why? well, because by this time.. you have waited too long.. and the buds water content has dropped way to low in percentage by this time (possible to 0%). When air drying.. you want to wait until the outer part of the bud feels dry.. and the stem bends.. but doesn't break. Then you can start your curing.

Once the outer side of the buds are dry.. and the stems BEND but doesn't BREAK into two pieces.. this is the optimal time to start the "curing process".

Now, let me explain some things to everyone.

you need to be careful with what information you chose to read and follow. Why? Because the internet is filled with all kinds of information.. good and bad.. not only good and bad.. but some of it is correct.. but.. some of it is also incorrect. In fact, 70% of the material you read on the internet about growing cannabis.. is actually incorrect. Why so much incorrect info? Well, its sad to say.. but 70% of the information (articles) you read about growing cannabis.. is incorrect because its mostly written by young immature teenagers that "think" they know it all.. but in fact they don't know what they're talking about. It's true! If you want some correct and GOOD information on growing.. check out hightimes magazine or just simply go and buy yourself a few books on growing... that way you know the information is at least %99 if not %100 correct because its generally written by experts (people that actually KNOW what the hell they're talking about).


The curing process runs on the same principles as your plants light cycles. You cure in cycles.. once the outer edges of the bud is dry.. and the stem bends but doesn't break.. and you have put your buds into your jars and have the lids on.. wait 12 hours until you open the lids of the jars. During this 12 hours.. the moisture from inside the middle of the buds has slowly made its way (evaporated) out of the bud.. but has no way to escape because the lids are still on the jars thus trapping in all that moisture. The evaporating moisture also makes a rise in the humidity inside the jars.. and since its still trapped inside the jars.. it rehydrates the buds to a certain point. Finally, after the first 12 hours of having the lids on.. take the lids off. The buds should feel a little damp again (but not too wet.. if they feel like a fresh harvested bud.. then you need to air dry them for a few more days.. also if they didn't re-hydrate then you've let them air dry too long.) After inspecting the buds to make sure they got a little re-hydrated from being in the jar for 12 hours.. just leave the lid(s) off of your jar(s) for a good 2 to 4 hours to let the fresh moisture on the buds evaporate.. then put the lids back on.. and repeat the cycle. See how its kinda like the light cycle? Like that one would be 12hrs/2hrs or 12hrs/4hrs. See how that works now?

Each time you put the lid on.. the humidity inside the jar(s) will slowly evaporate the moisture from inside the middle of the bud as well as the stem thats inside the middle of the bud... thus raising the humidity level inside the jar like I said before... then each time you take the lid off.. your letting that new evaporated moisture from the middle of the bud.. and the stem thats in the middle of the bud.. evaporate. So, see.. each cycle of lid on/lid off which is one complete cycle.. your taking out the moisture bit by bit.. from inside the middle of the bud (and the stem thats inside the middle of the bud).

Now.. you don't want to just keep on repeating cycles until the buds are 100% dry. You want to leave around 10% to 15% water content inside the middle of the buds.. once they get to around that level of water content.. you can then put them back into their jar(s) and store them without having to worry about "burping" the jars. Also, at this point.. the buds are not only smokable.. but they will smell and taste like they should!

There ya go.. hopefully I have broken this down so that the ones that don't understand.. now understand. (if you still don't get it, you probably never will.. and IMO.. you should change professions... because growing isn't for you)

peace..

Its always good to have useful info fresh in your mind  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 6, 2011)

sleels said:


> Just found the thread, been looking for something like this. Looks great!


Cheer's sleels, more UPDATES due tommoz  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 6, 2011)

dakota166 said:


> dam dude whats ur budget?


I forget the exact amount I have spent, but it is alot...Still its all set up for return now... As the saying goes 'you get out what you put in' so I look forward to Harvest - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah mate thats pretty much how i cure mine


----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)

UPDATE MONDAY !!!












The main stem of the GWS is pretty thick and not bendy at all  ....Nice !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)

Despite some of the shit leaves.. The GWS is filling out nicely, I hope she starts packing on some weight soon though? Still only time will tell  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)

....More pics coming tommorow !!! - STELTHY


----------



## ross108 (Mar 7, 2011)

nice how long do you have left on the gws?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 7, 2011)

ross108 said:


> nice how long do you have left on the gws?


Hi Ross108, To be honest I am unsure..I did write down my start date but have somehow 'misplaced' it  I think I have 3 or 4 weeks left, the smaller ones are looking near done on the Strawberry Thai and the Mystery plant, But I wont do anything drastic..but I do think I will begin their flush, even if I do end up flushing for too long..I've heard that counts for a smoother smoke any how? !! 

I can't wait to start my next grow already... I am pretty dissapointed in myself for burning so many leaves.. and know because I 'topped' so many times I doubt I'll pull the weight that I was after  I am still interested to see how they all smell/taste/effect me though 

I may make some hash out of the leaves and popcorn buds etc..? I did some on my last grow/thread.. Fuck it  I will do it. "HASH-MAKING" coming soon !!  

Hope y'all liked the pics even if some of them wern't that great..well at least you can still see the growth rate - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

that mystery looks like it turned out better then the strawberry if i am looking at the pitcures right. the strawberry has a good little while left though to really bulk up.


----------



## ross108 (Mar 8, 2011)

cool the hash will be interesting are you doing it with bubble bags or another method?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 8, 2011)

I ve just done my water change and decided to click the 'Lumen' boost on my 400w Digital Lumatek Ballast, it could be a bit early but I hope it benefits the grow  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Mar 8, 2011)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

And so another MONDAY UPDATE dawns  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

The GWS buds are coming on well, are dense and smell good, although I may add this grow has saddened me  The leaves have really pissed me off! I know I wont pull the weight I sought, huh.. I may use this as a 'learning curve grow' - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

More yellow shitty leaves...Well since this is a 'practice' grow I've decided 'IF' I use another medium other than DWC (Hydro) next time, then Coco and Oxy-Pots look like a good way to go ... Still these 2 soil pots were my 1st ever soil-anything grows so despite the harrowing pain visually... I am glad they have/are producing bud..yet quality has still to be tested. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been having trouble uploading my pics from my digital camera, to my PC (PC being gay!) and so have lost a load of pics I wanted to share today. There are lots of Tomatoes blooming well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

Come on Harvest !!......... I want to start my next grow already.. (Something I can be proud of!) Still quality, taste, smokability and effect has yet to be written - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> keep up the good work bro


It's getting me down...But I'll keep my chin up n wait for Harvest, Cheer's tho - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

either way it looks like youll pull a nice amount and some good weed! dont get discouraged you still did an amazing job creating the cab just need to dial in on the nutes for the final phases of flower next grow!


----------



## ross108 (Mar 15, 2011)

not long now by the looks of things. do you know what caused all the yellow leaves mines looking like that already not as bad but the leaves look the same i cant fix mine either nothing is working and mine are only 3 weeks in flower. still look very tasty and i like the colour on them buds looks like it will kick some serious arse.


----------



## loveweed420 (Mar 15, 2011)

mmmm looking nice stealth. how much do they have left ?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> either way it looks like youll pull a nice amount and some good weed! dont get discouraged you still did an amazing job creating the cab just need to dial in on the nutes for the final phases of flower next grow!


Yeah I'll keep an eye on the PH and double if not tripple check my E.C readings.. I am pleased with the cab tho, I smile knowing the ammount of time and effort I've put in is paying off, But like you say my next grow will allow me to iron out any creases and truly get some terrific bud  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 15, 2011)

ross108 said:


> not long now by the looks of things. do you know what caused all the yellow leaves mines looking like that already not as bad but the leaves look the same i cant fix mine either nothing is working and mine are only 3 weeks in flower. still look very tasty and i like the colour on them buds looks like it will kick some serious arse.


Hi dude, I think I have around 3 weeks left, but only time/trich's will tell  I think the yellowing was caused either from my PH (standard tap water) or it could have been a Magnesium (MG) deficiency - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 15, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> mmmm looking nice stealth. how much do they have left ?


I think I have around 3 weeks left, as I am not 100% sure I'll take extra pics to determin the exact date for Harvest - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Mar 15, 2011)

Buds are looking nice stealthy! dont stress too much over your leaf problems, there are always kinks to work out in a new space. the leaves that are mostly yellow arent benefiting the plant you may consider removing them. it will visually clean up your plants and help improve air circulation. is your humidity staying in check?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 17, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Buds are looking nice stealthy! dont stress too much over your leaf problems, there are always kinks to work out in a new space. the leaves that are mostly yellow arent benefiting the plant you may consider removing them. it will visually clean up your plants and help improve air circulation. is your humidity staying in check?









Yeah the buds are nice.. I accidently brushed my hand over one of the buds, (GWS) and it was suprisingly heavy  the Strawberry Thai smells well nice too, the Mystery seed just smells normal atm. I have been kicking myself for the state of the leaves....So I took your advice  Above is an ASDA bag 1/4 full of all the shitty/let-down leaves I did my best to remove all the offensive ones (under green light). So hopefully on Mondays Update I am keeping my fingers crossed to post some slightly nicer pics  The air circulation is in its prime, so no worries there!  My Humidity is averaging between 40 and 45, I am happy with that cos there never any condensation any more and that has to be a good thing as far a moisture and mould are concerned.. 

I am glad I didn't have to do a water change today.. I used my time to roll a medioka joint out of some nice bud, it wasn't very strong but had a nice smell when burn't very Skunky...anyhow more new pics etc to follow on MONDAY's UPDATE - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok ..went on a bit of a mad one and snipped some more dodgy leaves off.. I am not 100% sure but.. I think its starting to look pretty good in there now, I am actually looking forward to adding my next photo's!! I have noticed that the Grow Shelf mounted CPU fans elevate the air perfectly all the way through the line-up of plants. However on that note I noticed the plants weren't swaying from side to side..or even twitching from the air that flows between them. So I will make a note to add an oscillating fan in the upper left hand side of my cab, This may or may not improve the cooling of my air-cooled 400 but it will defo. strengthen the plants branches and go towards promoting even bigger buds/fruits etc. Apart from that, well I think thats covered what I wanted to say  I am looking forward to MONDAY's UPDATE alot more now  - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad its looking better stealthy! thats a quite a bag of leaf, i know its quite a stress reliever to get those out of there. fan in the corner is a good idea there is a small powerful desk fan that has a base that lets you mount it on the wall. i cant remember the brand right now. ill see if i can find a picture of one and post it for you.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> that mystery looks like it turned out better then the strawberry if i am looking at the pitcures right. the strawberry has a good little while left though to really bulk up.


Thats so true.. I was going to say about that... The 'Mystery Seed' has tight buds that are fairly heavy for their size, and the Strawberry Thai has fluffy buds  lol But !! The thing that most weird is that the tops are not normal..They have kinda seperated into erm fingers ? lol I doubt there's any thing I can do about it ? Anyhow I'll add some pics of this on MONDAY's UPDATE. The soil grows are bulking up slowly but it is noticeable  so providing the weight gains too, I am still happy even if the Strawberry Thai's buds are whispy and weird I look forward to a smoke test  I'll add pics of that too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 19, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Glad its looking better stealthy! thats a quite a bag of leaf, i know its quite a stress reliever to get those out of there. fan in the corner is a good idea there is a small powerful desk fan that has a base that lets you mount it on the wall. i cant remember the brand right now. ill see if i can find a picture of one and post it for you.


That would be cool  Yeah I would be interested in checking that fan out! Sure post a pic, thanks dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 19, 2011)

ross108 said:


> cool the hash will be interesting are you doing it with bubble bags or another method?


I will be using a Pollinator Ice and Micron (MC) Sacks, I'll document the whole thing and a smoke test on that too !!  I am gonna get SO high  .... - STELTHY


----------



## growmomma (Mar 19, 2011)

Well arent you a handy one to say the least lol! Cool cabinet, u could def get into marketing IMO. Really enjoyed reading ur thread, cant wait to see more! Im subd +rep.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Well arent you a handy one to say the least lol! Cool cabinet, u could def get into marketing IMO. Really enjoyed reading ur thread, cant wait to see more! Im subd +rep.


Ha ha  Thank-you! and cheer's for the REP.. There's plenty more to come.. Hope you enjoy all my future updates - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 19, 2011)

how big are those pc fans you used to cool your ballasts i read the first 50 or so pages man.

nice cabinet dude.

thats the stuff of legends.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

jzs147 said:


> how big are those pc fans you used to cool your ballasts i read the first 50 or so pages man.
> 
> nice cabinet dude.
> 
> thats the stuff of legends.


Hi dude, the CPU fans are 100cm2 ...I have 3 of them wired to a transformer, This cools the ballast section very well, Glad you like my cab. Its Monday so I'll be doing my update later today, feel free to check out the latest pics etc  - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 21, 2011)

sweet man yeah i just grabbed a couple of 80mm fans gonna try an rig them up like u did mate.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

jzs147 said:


> sweet man yeah i just grabbed a couple of 80mm fans gonna try an rig them up like u did mate.


Awesome.. good luck mate, I am glad I have inspired you  - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 21, 2011)

lot cheaper than buying the pc fans for hydro 

i got a couple off ebay 3 bucks each delivered


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 21, 2011)

Excited for the update since your trimmed the damaged leafs


----------



## 10mfers (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread is a lot like porn. Eye candy everywhere. Did you ever get your 600 watt light to work or not cook your plants?


----------



## sleels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Stelthy,

Sorry if it's been said before but what are the
dimensions of your cabinet?


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 22, 2011)

how much coin did u spend on that cabinet u must love growing weed


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, where's the update, bro? I was looking forward to gettin my rocks off to your dirty little whores. LOL!


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Man, where's the update, bro? I was looking forward to gettin my rocks off to your dirty little whores. LOL!


Hi dude, all my pics where taken ready to be uploaded Monday evening.. But my fucking PC came up with 'Forbidden 403' and would not let me log on to RIU for love nor money. However this morning I have managed to upload to my album so pics will be here shortly  I suppose this is my Mon/Tue UPDATE lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Now that I have trimmed of a large majority of the yellow/dead leaves the 'Grow-Drobe' is looking alot better. There is still some leaves that I would like to remove, although some of them are entwined in the main cola's so to avoid harming my buds I will overlook these for now  there are a few others that need pruning but most the ones left are still partly green, or (in the Strawberry Thai's Case) most of the leaves are yellow.. But on the flip-side I have been flushing both the soil plants with plain PH balanced water as they look pretty much done & I am trying to hold off harvesting them until the GWS is ready. There are lots of brown hairs in areas of the GWS but there are still some white Pistoles at the tops of some of the GWS cola's, I think I may start flushing the GWS upon my next water change..I dont want to leave it to long! ...And it would be nice to be able to harvest all the ladies together - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

There is some really good air-flow now - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's the GWS from a different angle, she is filling out nicely. I dunno how long till harvest? I'd like to try n hold on for 2 more weeks for all of the girls - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a GWS medium cola in the front far left hand corner.. It does have mainly brown hairs but some of the others on the GWS still have white and brown hairs.. I may set up my magnifying machine to try n view the trichs in better detail - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

I am thinking about removing some of the wires that I am LST-ish-ing with lol... And I may move the branches into area's of more light ie the center - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Lower down the GWS stems the popcorn buds are getting bigger - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Its too hard to succesfully remove the yellowing/dying leaves as they are to close to the buds - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll be interested to see how much dry weight I can pull from these ladies.. I doubt I'll get 8-10 oZ like I wanted but hey-ho! I may take a guess n say prob about 4 maybe 5 oZ but we'll have to wait n see  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

The buds themselves do have some nice colours, I well wanna get high now....Can't wait for a taste test  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder how much extra weight they can pile on in 2 weeks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder what THC/Cannabanoid ratio these buds have atm - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

I cant wait to trim all the leaves off etc and just leave the buds before doing the final snips and hanging them up to dry - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Top left is the Mystery Plant she both look good smells good and has some weight in those nugs  all good, but what I wanted to show were the Tomatoes.. There are still new ones popping every few days, and there's more red than green Tom's at the mo... I may have to make a Bud Pizza  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

I cut away some of the Tomatoes leaves, as they had a kind of white powder burn on them... I think it may have been caused by the nuitrient mix...I top up the Tomatoes with the remaing GWS nuit mix after I have done the GWS's water change, you know ..Waste not - want not etc  still the Tomatoes themselves seem to be loving the extra food  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

The Strawberry Thai seems to be the 'Freak' ...Yellow dry leaves, lots of airy buds - that have fingers? and spinderly branches... Still she's been flushed for over a week so hopefully despite looks the smoke should be pretty smooth - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Top left 'Strawberry Thai' Fingers ??? Hmm dunno whats happened here ? - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 22, 2011)

nice pics how much dr bud u think ya gonna get?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Another weird airy 'Strawberry Thai' cola - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

??????????????? WTF ?? I am not sure why, and its only like this on the Strawberry Thai, I dont know if I did something wrong? or if there is a way to fix this? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

And lastly a few pics of the Mystery Plant..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

In the bottom left we have the Mystery Plant.. 5 or 6 colas....and a pretty nice smell to boot  I look forward to seeing her Potency  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

In the top left we have another cola belonging to the Mystery Plant.... looking good  - STELTHY


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

nice bud man...................


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's a clearer/better pic of the Mystery Plant closer up - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

10mfers said:


> This thread is a lot like porn. Eye candy everywhere. Did you ever get your 600 watt light to work or not cook your plants?


Lol, I suppose you right  I havent used the 600 yet.. I think I will wait until I cut the hole in my ceiling and run ducting up into the roof to pull in cooler air before I even attemp to run it. The 600 gives off mad heat, expecially in small spaces...I will do it and it will be documented in this thread at a later date  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

sleels said:


> Hey Stelthy,
> 
> Sorry if it's been said before but what are the
> dimensions of your cabinet?


Its roughly 7'.5" tall, 2' deep and 4' wide but the actual plant usable grow height is about 49" so just under or around 4ft, I have thought of a mod though that I will add after harvest that will give me almost an extra 1ft height - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

jzs147 said:


> how much coin did u spend on that cabinet u must love growing weed


Its hard to say really....A fair bit though a guesstimate would be between £1300.00 and £2200.00 lol  but I dont mind cos after a couple of grows I will have more than made my money back and I will still have an awesome cab in which I can continue to bring up beautiful ladies (with no PH burn ) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

jzs147 said:


> nice pics how much dr bud u think ya gonna get?


I wanted between 8 and 10 oZ, but think I'll get 4oZ or 5oZ..... still something's better than nothing expecially after my run in with the PH prob - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice bud man...................


Cheer's dude.. Hopefully only around 2 weeks left till harvest  ...Cant wait  - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 22, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I wanted between 8 and 10 oZ, but think I'll get 4oZ or 5oZ..... still something's better than nothing expecially after my run in with the PH prob - STELTHY


hell yeah man thats alright id be happy with that off my 2 plants lol.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

jzs147 said:


> hell yeah man thats alright id be happy with that off my 2 plants lol.


Its not bad but could've been better  I mean I pulled 7 off my old grow that was a a 2 plant grow in my "OLD" DWC cab (I'll post a pic) and that was under 2 90W LED UFO's and a 150W ENVIROLITE CFL. I had high hopes for this grow but by me messing up the PH That dream has diminished  I feel a right dick for messing up the PH! 

But I have learned from this and will even write a reminder and staple it in my cab. I cant wait to start grow no. 2 .. Just 2 twins in DWC and LST'd propperly 



Here's a LINK to my last cabs :- https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html






































So you may see what I mean when I say 'I had high hopes' for this grow..

Still cant wait to get started modding my cab and starting my 2nd grow.....Hurry up Harvest!! lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone care to have a guess what dry weight I could achieve ?? - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 22, 2011)

hell yeah thats sweet i wanna get a veg cab going recon a couple 130 watt cfl's be enough all they gotta do is keep alive really for a month then into my flower cab


----------



## SCCA (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks very tasty stealthy! dont worry about that strawberry thai, it does that mostly because of genetics. it is a bit of a response to your elevated humidity during mid flower, but mostly genetics. how do those tomatoes taste? those plants in your old cab are amazing! why is one so much bigger than the other? ill hazard a guess of 4.25 oz of bud and a million pounds of tomatoes  what strain do you plan to run next?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

SCCA said:


> Looks very tasty stealthy! dont worry about that strawberry thai, it does that mostly because of genetics. it is a bit of a response to your elevated humidity during mid flower, but mostly genetics. how do those tomatoes taste? those plants in your old cab are amazing! why is one so much bigger than the other? ill hazard a guess of 4.25 oz of bud and a million pounds of tomatoes  what strain do you plan to run next?


Well at least I have the Humidity in check now, so that won't be an issue for my next grow  The Tomatoes are super juicy and taste better than any other Tomatoes I've devoured 

Yeah I was gutted to get rid of my old cab! Still I have a lot of faith in whats achievable with my new cab. I sold that cab to a mate and now he's growing too 

They were 2 different strains the largest one was JACK HERER and the smaller one was a SKUNK/CHEESE cross, both were very nice and gave me just over 7oZ between the 2 of them 

Your guestimate is 4.25oZ thats still not that bad I'll keep my fingers crossed for more though 

I am unsure of what strains will be next to enter, but one thing I know for sure is I'll be going for extremely heavy yielders  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

like SCCA said dont worry about the strawberry thai. most sativas have that fox tail tendency to the buds and produce airy ones as well. nothing to be worried about its all in the genetics on that one buddy! good update, cant wait to see those girls have a nice cure and hear the taste test!


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> like SCCA said dont worry about the strawberry thai. most sativas have that fox tail tendency to the buds and produce airy ones as well. nothing to be worried about its all in the genetics on that one buddy! good update, cant wait to see those girls have a nice cure and hear the taste test!


Huh, I didn't know Sativa's had a tendency to do that....Well all the more reason for me to grow purely Indica next time round  How long do ya reckon they all have left?? I made a guess at 2 weeks but it could be a bit more or a bit less, My next crop will be more organised and documented a little better. Yeah man I cant wait to taste these girls, that'll be a good day !!!  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 22, 2011)

stelthy said:


> ??????????????? WTF ?? I am not sure why, and its only like this on the Strawberry Thai, I dont know if I did something wrong? or if there is a way to fix this? - STELTHY


They call that fox tailing, guess it's something where the buds keep growing. Maybe do a search on it.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved all these pics! They still look really delicious!


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Loved all these pics! They still look really delicious!


Cheers mate  I did some research and yeah it seems be a common thing in Sativas, still a taste test will be vital  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Huh, I didn't know Sativa's had a tendency to do that....Well all the more reason for me to grow purely Indica next time round  How long do ya reckon they all have left?? I made a guess at 2 weeks but it could be a bit more or a bit less, My next crop will be more organised and documented a little better. Yeah man I cant wait to taste these girls, that'll be a good day !!!  - STELTHY


i usually aim for like 90% of the hairs to be red and for a good sign that the last swelling has taken its place. so maybe a week and half for the soil plants and possibly just after two weeks for your GWS. i cant be certain though as i cant tell to good from the pics except the pic of the strawberry top.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

WHEN TO HARVEST




There are several important points to consider when choosing the optimum time to harvest your marijuana crop. There are different factors to consider between indoor and outdoor marijuana plants. There is the difference between Sativas and Indicas in bloom duration and final effect.


There is the difference between early and late harvest to encourage head to body high respectively. There is the issue of chemistry because what we are really considering in terms of the ripeness relates directly to the chemical nature and state of the plant at harvest. Last, but not least, is the concept of the window for marijuana harvest, where I will begin.



Window For Harvesting Your marijuana Crop


This term indicates the period during which the plant is at its optimum state of ripeness. The window opens when the plant is first ripe. Somewhere along the line the plant becomes over-ripe which signifies the closing of the window of harvest.


For most Indicas grown indoors, the window of harvest is about two weeks long give or take a couple of days for various strains. Indoors, if going directly from an 18/6 hour vegetative light cycle to a 12/12 hour bud cycle, most indicas take about eight weeks to fully mature.


As to outdoors I can only speak from experience at the 45th parallel and the bloom times there. At the 45th parallel I've found most Indicas to be at peak harvest starting at the beginning of October, sometimes very late September, and running until the end of October, sometimes running into November during mild years or in a greenhouse. My favorite time to harvest a nice Blueberry Indica outdoors is in the second to third week of October.


For Sativa grown either indoors or outdoors, the window may be open much longer. Some Sativas take up to thirteen weeks to mature indoors. Outdoors many will go well into November and even December, if conditions are right (again, this is near or at the 45th parallel). Head High or Body Stone?


An important consideration has to do with one's preference for a head high or more of a body high. A good head high can positively influence one's mental state much like a psychedelic; whereas a good body high is more similar to a narcotic effect. Generally, head highs tend to be more up and body highs tend to be more down. Suffice it to say that a good healthy mix of the two is a fine goal to achieve.


Sativas and early window harvests tend to be more of a head high, whereas Indicas and late window harvests tend to be more of a body high. Given this rule of thumb you can pretty much come up with what you want. That is, if you prefer a very psychedelic head high, then an early harvested Sativa might do best.


If a very narcotic body high is desired, then a late harvest indicas would probably do best. For that best-of-both worlds high, experimentation with late harvested sativas and early-to-mid harvested indicas usually proves interesting.



Magnify Your Buds


When we speak of various highs experienced by different products, we are noting variations in plant chemistry. The chemicals we enjoy are produced within the glandular stalked trichomes, along the surfaces of the bud flowers (calyxes), bracts, leaves and stems, starting in or around the fourth week of the bud cycle. More and more of these trichomes develop as the plant matures.


I highly recommend that the serious cannabis student acquire a 30X power, illuminated magnifier. These can be found at most local electronics stores, often for under fifteen dollars. With the aid of the magnifier one can learn more about the detail of trichome development and ripeness.


As far as trichomes are concerned, the tall ones with swollen, clear, bulbous heads are what to shoot for. The denser the concentration, the greater the potency.




The Cycle Of marijuana Plant Maturity


Starting in the third or fourth week of the flowering light cycle, glandular stalked trichomes will begin to form along the surfaces of leaves, flowers, bracts and stems. At the same time, more and more flowers (also called calyxes) develop into densely-packed floral clusters.


The pistils of the young flowers are bright white and turn reddish brown with age. The pistils and flowers develop from the bottom of the bud to the top. The older, lower pistils are the first to turn reddish brown. For most basic indicas this usually happens by the sixth week in the flowering cycle. It is about this time that the calyxes begin to swell.


Calyx swelling is a major indicator of peak maturity. The lowest, oldest calyxes swell first and the swelling works its way up to the highest, youngest flowers on each bud. At peak maturity about 90% of the calyxes will almost look seeded, they are so fat.


Three quarters to 90% of the pistils will have turned reddish brown as well. For a basic Indica this takes well into the seventh week of the flowering cycle.


By the end of the eighth week most of the calyxes will have swollen and a surge of trichome development has coated most of the buds. It is now that the development of a very discerning palate comes into play to determine the finest harvest time. Remember - patience is a virtue and often a discipline.


The ripening signs for most Sativas are highly similar, except extended over a longer period of time. Occasionally, some Sativas have windows of peak harvest that actually open and close. That is, for a week or so the plant may exhibit signs of peak ripeness.


However, a week later the plant may have a growth spurt, which lowers the trichome-to-fibre ratio and overall potency for a little while. Usually a fibrous growth spurt is accompanied by a corresponding trichome increase. Again, time and experience are the key elements in this regard.




Changes In marijuana Chemistry


As the plant matures through its window of harvest its chemistry changes. As the window closes, the more desirable compounds begin breaking down into less desirable ones. Primarily it is THC breaking down in CBNs and CBDs. 


Which particular combination of chemicals is the most desirable is purely a matter of taste and choice, developed over time and with experience. Set and setting also play an important role in determining which type of product is best appreciated.


Pleasant head highs are often desirable for social occasions, whereas a narcotic late-window Indica may work better as an evening medicinal herb. The main point is that these differences are chemical in nature and more research is needed to more fully understand this phenomenon.


Another important point is that much can be done to further enhance the chemical process, especially in regard to bouquet, aroma and flavour, given the proper curing process.












I got this info from SILVERNOMAD, .. Here's a LINK to his thread : https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/936-when-harvest.html

I am going to try n rig up my Trich-Magnifier today and see what the state of play is - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

After alot of thought I decided to snip off a small bud from the Strawberry Thai, She stinks....I put the bud in tin-foil and dried it by the fire...I've had no bud for 3 days so thought it would be a good idea  ...I'll let you know what I think in a bit - STELTHY


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool cab Stelthy! Ladies looking delicious. My last harvest had the fox tails too! Some like almost 5 inches. Looks weird but it is what it is. Happy growing!


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

stelthy said:


> After alot of thought I decided to snip off a small bud from the Strawberry Thai, She stinks....I put the bud in tin-foil and dried it by the fire...I've had no bud for 3 days so thought it would be a good idea  ...I'll let you know what I think in a bit - STELTHY



The Strawberry Thai dried very quickly, perfect for my evening chill out session.... As expected...not a great deal of taste (I haven't cured it yet) I smoked 1 spliff about 20 mins ago and am just starting to feel a buzz. I dont have heavy eyes or couch-lock etc. But am very mellow. I think one more week and she'll be good to go  Although I may keep a fair chunk for percy. I don t have red-eye yet...so I'll smoke another in 45 mins or so  I cant wait to cure her though, as the bud its self has a very potent smell almost inky if that makes sense  I'll let ya'll know the out come in a mo - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Cool cab Stelthy! Ladies looking delicious. My last harvest had the fox tails too! Some like almost 5 inches. Looks weird but it is what it is. Happy growing!



Cheer's Neosapien  Yeah they are looking better each day  I guess as long as the 'Fox-tails' smoke as well as the normal buds I have nothing to worry about  Loads more still to come !! - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

stick a fork in me i'm done sir  congrats bro that looks like a lovely bit of smoke 

edit - them fox tails are damn near perfect bro, bender420's used 2 look like that. calex towers lmao  its a good thing, signaling the end is near and yeah mate smoke them up, i just smoked the little fox tails from some cheese the other day


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> stick a fork in me i'm done sir  congrats bro that looks like a lovely bit of smoke
> 
> edit - them fox tails are damn near perfect bro, bender420's used 2 look like that. calex towers lmao  its a good thing, signaling the end is near and yeah mate smoke them up, i just smoked the little fox tails from some cheese the other day


Yeah it is nice  ... Now that I left it to dry out over night by the embers in the fireplace, the nug has dried considerably better and makes for a far more enjoyable smoke, It gives a 'high' high, So if I leave it an extra week then hopefully I'll get more of a 'Stone' high  Still it was a night-cap never the less  Fox tails do look weird lol, but more bud the better - Even if it does look strange  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;YrBQvEnVhzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrBQvEnVhzc[/video]

Above is a bit of info on drying!



[video=youtube;o3tqnh6a-1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3tqnh6a-1g[/video]
[video=youtube;eNKtryPnXvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNKtryPnXvo[/video]

I thought I may as well add some info on curing too, I have looked into 'Water-Curing' but have chosen Glass Mason Jars instead  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

u can get the glass jars with the catch and seal from asdas in the homewear section. only cheep as well


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u can get the glass jars with the catch and seal from asdas in the homewear section. only cheep as well


Ha ha - Yeah dude! I got some from there today...I'll post pic's on my next MONDAY UPDATE, It's all about the curing  cheer's all the same though man. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

Today I had noticed I had let the res run real low on the GWS, I was planning on beginning to flush her, but feel almost certain she has more to give  So I just fed her with CANNA-CannaZym, CANNA-Canna Boost, 1/2 tea spoon of CHA-CHING, and a few squirts of ROX, oh and a couple of drops of Super-Thrive.

I was going to do my water change last night... and left the water out in my transfer tub over night, It will be interesting to see if by leaving it over night and in the process also allowing the Chlorine to evaporate will make a positive difference....or not  

Well as of tommoz (MONDAY UPDATE), I will be in my final 2 weeks  .. This week, will be the last feed the GWS is given then the following week will be just PH balanced water as I start the FLUSH.

I will document every thing, complete with pics.. I am looking forward to uploading tomorrow's update and pic's, not long till harvest..I wonder if the bud's will swell some more..and if so how much? 

Hope y'all enjoying my thread, I am off for a doob  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

MONDAY'S UPDATE is here already  This week is the final feed the GWS will/has been given....as of next Monday I will be Flushing - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

There are about 4 maybe 5 cola's on the GWS that still have some white hairs on top...However I hope that after the final dose of nuits and during the Flush the hairs will go brown just as she turns ready for the 48HR period of darkness before Harvest  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

The GWS buds are looking quite colourful and smell so so divine, almost mouth watering  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

I sampled the 1st lot of Tomatoes today, all I can say is they are a lot nicer and have more flavour than the ones that are sold in the Supermarkets and they are so much brighter to look at  I think I may get 2 or 3 batches off this plant - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

The Mystery Plant's buds are heavy and smell good, I think they maybe ready to Harvest now but, really wanted to finish all the Ladies together, The Mystery Plants stem is going a little red...I hope she'll be ok for the remaining 2 weeks.. If I Harvest her any earlier I have nowhere to dry the buds. What y'all think judging by the pic? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

Here you can see the Mystery Plants reddening stems - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

I am hoping to get the Actual Tomato plant's cut down and finished before the end of the Flush. This will keep things simple when it comes to drying the buds out  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

There are still many whack leaves but I feel if I trim off any more only bad things will happen (Gut Feeling) and I think of the remaining leaves, there should be sufficient energy left to finish the last few white hairy cola's ...fingers crossed  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

I think when the GWS has drunk all her final nuits, I'll start the Flush cycle...This will most likely happen before my next MONDAY UPDATE but I'll let y'all know the day I start the flush, so far this is the Time Schedule I'am going by  

FINAL NUITS > FLUSH > 48HRS DARKNESS > HARVEST > DRY (4-7 DAYS) > CURE (14+ DAYS) > "4:20 SMOKE TIME"  - STELTHY


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Mar 27, 2011)

good stuff man! and in my opinion those mystery buds are done! i wouldn't let them go another week, the harvest window will be closed by then.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

DontDoDrugs said:


> good stuff man! and in my opinion those mystery buds are done! i wouldn't let them go another week, the harvest window will be closed by then.


I'll get a few more opinions on whether to cut the Mystery Plant down just yet or not...If I do need to chop her then I need to come up with an ingenius way to confine the smell and keep them in a dark area.. I may use an old cardboard box in the Grow Cab whilst the others are finishing off.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone else think I should chop the Mystery Plant yet ?? It's been flushed for over 2 weeks already, with just PH balanced water.... - STELTHY


----------



## Shangeet (Mar 27, 2011)

dont know...
but pretty awesome thread... lately subscribe


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> dont know...
> but pretty awesome thread... lately subscribe



I may be tempted to cut down that Mystery Plant tommoz. I'll try n find a good if not excellent way to keep the lady in the dark whilst drying  and then take my snips to her, Glad you like my cab  More updates coming soon (NEXT MONDAY) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I'll use the cardboard box idea with some obscure vents so as not to allow much/any light in also I may place the cardboard box over one of the Grow-Shelves upward facing CPU fans to aid in the drying process.. I'll find a box and as a bonus upload some pics of that tommoz  !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok  Time to cut the Mystery Plant down  !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Here she is... I can't wait to remove those ugly yellow leaves - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

I drew a circle on one side of the box, I will remove this so it can be placed 'over' one of the Grow-Shelves CPU fans and help dry the buds  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

There, the holes cut and its the perfect size - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

I cut in some vents on the side that would be near the top, they are barly open but air-flow is good and light infiltration is minimal! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

I may have taken to many pics of this box lol...I was pretty stoned at the time lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Under the layer of dodge leaves, these buds look very nice and smell good too  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Fairly neatly trimmed buds... looking better, there's not many buds from this plant, but she was only little, and also late as well as un-expected lol  I look forward to a sample joint! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

These are prob the 3 nicest buds - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

The box is back!! This is how I plan to hang the buds in the box - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

You get the idea, lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Once all the buds were hung up, I loosly taped the box shut so the elevated air generated by the CPU fan can/could excape easily without much light getting in to damge the Mystery Plants THC count - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

I placed the box full of suspended buds over the shelves CPU fan - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Now whether day or night, my drying buds will be in darkness and have fresh air constantley blowing over them  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

1 Down, 2 to go.....Well 3 if you include the Tomatoes  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Another bonus is after trimming the Mystery Plant's buds I have collected some fine 'Scissor Hash' which I shall roll up tonight along with a nice glass of Baileys with ice  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 28, 2011)

Mate those plants look awsome. I cant wait until mine start growing a bit


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of the root block, before its off to the tip  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate those plants look awsome. I cant wait until mine start growing a bit


Thanks BudBaby  I look forward to seeing your 1st 16oZ  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

The Mystery Plants buds are drying with a CPU fan running at medium speed along with the main in-line fan 24/7 for the next 4 day's...But if I think they are ready to be cured any earlier I'll put them in jars and begin the Mystery Plants final phase - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

I was hoping to have Harvested the Strawberry Thai 1st, but with the Cola's 'Fox-Tailing' like this I think I will be most likely to chop her the same time as the GWS in order to get the most out of her! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 30, 2011)

Today I decided it was/is a good idea to remove maybe 1 or 2 of the Tomato plants...The one's with no signs of fruits!, and the one's that drink the nuit's for no reason and deprive the plant that does/did have some fruit, from getting the Vitimins required. Also when Harvest arrives for the last 2 ladies, the cab will be alot easier to manage, and keep clean..I sprayed some Lemon scented Multi-Purpose Cleaner on parts of the Mylar, just to clean off old water marks etc from an earlier point in the grow. I've taken some pics but will upload as part of my next 'MONDAY-UPDATE' I am looking forward to Flushing the GWS and getting her dried n ready for my Jars - STELTHY


----------



## cickcne200 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey stealthy, great grow log. Sorry to see that your strawberry thai is doing that, it could be due to a heat issue, i had it happen one time- managed to get double the bud, but half the quality... Gotta be optimistic about it thought, i sold the whole lot and bought twice as much Cali Medical Bud for cheaper. So its a win win i guess. But anyways I kind of just skipped through, reading random pages every 15-20 pages or so, and i read one part where you were talking about putting in UVB bulbs (i am assuming reptile cfls?) Did you ever put these in? i have just started my girls on a uvb schedule, but i am completely new to the whole UVB lights so any advice would be awesome! keep up the good work man,

and P.S. it suprised me that you put SO much time/money/effort into this box and you are growing tomatoes and lavander and peppers in it LOL. good stuff tho man


----------



## Shadow15x (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome grow log! lol i bet those tomatoes tasted amazing


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Thanks BudBaby  I look forward to seeing your 1st 16oZ  - STELTHY



If i can get 10 ill be happy my first time mate. I bet that scissor hash was nice


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

I checked on the Mystery Plant and the drying process, It's been almost 3 days of drying, the buds feel very dry and have shrunk a bit! but the good news is that the stems bend, and don't snap! So its time to start the Curing process, I will 'burp' the jar/s every 12hrs or as close to that as I can get for the next 2 weeks, this should make the buds better to touch as well as an enriched smell & taste  .......Fingers crossed !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

I added an old sock lol, this will help keep the curing buds in darkness as well as help slightly raise the jars temp and force the 'sweat', although I still want the buds to dry as slow as possible so I will only keep the sock on for 3 or 4 days, then just leave the jar in a dark place until the 2 week period is up! - STELTHY


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

That mystery plant does look done mate, I would chop her. She's got that dark orange tinge to her, shes telling you she's done!

EDIT: didnt realise there was another page hahaha. good job my friend.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

cickcne200 said:


> Hey stealthy, great grow log. Sorry to see that your strawberry thai is doing that, it could be due to a heat issue, i had it happen one time- managed to get double the bud, but half the quality... Gotta be optimistic about it thought, i sold the whole lot and bought twice as much Cali Medical Bud for cheaper. So its a win win i guess. But anyways I kind of just skipped through, reading random pages every 15-20 pages or so, and i read one part where you were talking about putting in UVB bulbs (i am assuming reptile cfls?) Did you ever put these in? i have just started my girls on a uvb schedule, but i am completely new to the whole UVB lights so any advice would be awesome! keep up the good work man,
> 
> and P.S. it suprised me that you put SO much time/money/effort into this box and you are growing tomatoes and lavander and peppers in it LOL. good stuff tho man



Cheer's Cickcne200, Yeah the Stawberry Thai is a bit of a freak, still she has yet to be smoked so hopefully she'll still deliver despite appalling looks, I may grow another Strawberry Thai later in the year and run her in DWC n compare the difference  

I am yet to install the UV lights, I still plan to do so, So after I Harvest I will add a load of stuff and do a few other mods I stumbled upon whilst keeping this journal  I think the main thing to remember with UV-B lighting is to use it only for short periods of time, at the end of the grow (final 2 weeks) and dont let the light reflect on your skin etc as its a mojor cause of cancer...and thats NOT cool!!

Full of surpises me  Yeah this grow was a tester grow more than anything I just wanted to test out my work n see if I missed/needed any extra mods etc etc... Glad you like my efforts so far. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shadow15x said:


> awesome grow log! lol i bet those tomatoes tasted amazing









Yeah the Tomatoes tasted SO SO much Better than the ones you buy in the shops, I had some in salad sandwiches, some on/in pizza a fried one...So am loving the saucy goodness at the moment  I may do Strawberries mmmm.... ..Then maybe I could make Strawberry THC jam??, lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> If i can get 10 ill be happy my first time mate. I bet that scissor hash was nice


Yeah the Scissor Hash was a pleasure to smoke...I still have some more, and may add some pics at the end of the grow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That mystery plant does look done mate, I would chop her. She's got that dark orange tinge to her, shes telling you she's done!
> 
> EDIT: didnt realise there was another page hahaha. good job my friend.


CHOPPED!  She's been hung and dried for the best part of 3 days.. I have just put the buds into jars and am curing them for 12 hrs at a time for the next fourteen days - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

I decided to buy one of these box fans today..I plan to mount it on the left hand wall of the cab to give the plants some movement whilst they grow and potencially toughen up their branches to support larger buds  and colour coded, good good !! and it was only £10.00 inc Postage  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 31, 2011)

That what I'm talking about! Love fried tomatoes!


----------



## cickcne200 (Apr 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I am yet to install the UV lights, I still plan to do so, So after I Harvest I will add a load of stuff and do a few other mods I stumbled upon whilst keeping this journal  I think the main thing to remember with UV-B lighting is to use it only for short periods of time, at the end of the grow (final 2 weeks) and dont let the light reflect on your skin etc as its a mojor cause of cancer...and thats NOT cool!!
> 
> Full of surpises me  Yeah this grow was a tester grow more than anything I just wanted to test out my work n see if I missed/needed any extra mods etc etc... Glad you like my efforts so far. - STELTHY


With the UV-B light that i am using i have it on a digital timer, set to come on at 5 different times at 2 hour intervals. the first is 2 minutes, second is 4 minutes, third is 6 minutes (to stimulate 12 o clock noon when there would be the most UV-B) and then back down from there, fourth is 4 minutes, and 5th is back to 2 minutes. What do you think abou this way of doing it? I plan to add one or two minutes to each timer at the beginning of every other week through flower. I will be at the beginning of week 3 sunday so i will up the length of time then. I have had the UV-B bulb on them for 6 days now and there is no visible damage or any signs of stress from it, so far so good i guess.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 2, 2011)

cickcne200 said:


> With the UV-B light that i am using i have it on a digital timer, set to come on at 5 different times at 2 hour intervals. the first is 2 minutes, second is 4 minutes, third is 6 minutes (to stimulate 12 o clock noon when there would be the most UV-B) and then back down from there, fourth is 4 minutes, and 5th is back to 2 minutes. What do you think abou this way of doing it? I plan to add one or two minutes to each timer at the beginning of every other week through flower. I will be at the beginning of week 3 sunday so i will up the length of time then. I have had the UV-B bulb on them for 6 days now and there is no visible damage or any signs of stress from it, so far so good i guess.


Sounds like a plan man! When I add my UV-B's I will prob do the same as you  the idea of staging the UV-B period's makes sense... I like it !!  Can you post a pic of the UV-B light/s your using and include wattage etc, Also how high above the plants do you have the UV-B lighting? Do you have a LINK to a grow with you using them, I may have to keep it in my favourites folder for quick reference  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 2, 2011)

I will be interested in finding out the best wattage of UV-B bulb/s to use? and the best distance to have them from the top of the plants..? - STELTHY


----------



## cickcne200 (Apr 2, 2011)

don't currently have any pictures up of my grow or any kind of log going. I am using the Repti Glo 10.0 26 w bulb. The 10.0 i believe represents the most UV-B that they sell because it is to stimulate a desert environment. they also have a 2.0 and a 5.0. On the box it says it is effective up to 20", so i have the light mounted in between my 400w metal halide and 400w hps at 20" above canopy. I feel like the UV-B light would be a perfect thing to have used on a small light mover, to provide complete coverage over all plants, and to avoid a sort of "UV-B Hotspot", and i may invest in one if its cheaper than just getting another light. (BTW It ran me $15 for the bulb from the reptile store, 9 dollars for the timer, and 7 for the relector, total of around $31 for the UV-B setup). I am trying to encorporate all light spectrums into this grow, to find out what produces the most potent bud, I am hearing all this hype about metal halides now, after i have used only hps in flower for the past 2 years. 



There is this really good video that explains all about the uvb and thc connection in this youtube video, it is called THC, UVB, and Me. Definately check it out, its a little long but very informative.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfiI78uN3Ks&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## stelthy (Apr 3, 2011)

Well it's one day away from my MONDAY UPDATE! I needed to do a water change on the GWS, and so...Have started flushing with just PH balanced water, one day early. I will flush until next Monday...and if need be I can and most likely will flush for another week, then it'll be time to chop and hang  ....Not long now !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 3, 2011)

cickcne200 said:


> don't currently have any pictures up of my grow or any kind of log going. I am using the Repti Glo 10.0 26 w bulb. The 10.0 i believe represents the most UV-B that they sell because it is to stimulate a desert environment. they also have a 2.0 and a 5.0. On the box it says it is effective up to 20", so i have the light mounted in between my 400w metal halide and 400w hps at 20" above canopy. I feel like the UV-B light would be a perfect thing to have used on a small light mover, to provide complete coverage over all plants, and to avoid a sort of "UV-B Hotspot", and i may invest in one if its cheaper than just getting another light. (BTW It ran me $15 for the bulb from the reptile store, 9 dollars for the timer, and 7 for the relector, total of around $31 for the UV-B setup). I am trying to encorporate all light spectrums into this grow, to find out what produces the most potent bud, I am hearing all this hype about metal halides now, after i have used only hps in flower for the past 2 years.
> View attachment 1528829
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for the video LINK  I'll watch it and take notes this evening 


Ps/ REP! for your helpful LINK  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)

MONDAY UPDATE :- .... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)

More pic's coming soon! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)

I am calling next Monday as "HARVEST" & will switch the lights off this Friday to give the ladies 48 hours of darkness, before the "CHOP!" on Monday  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

looks like there all done to me! should get to harvesting this week and set up for next run by next monday! good job stelthy!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like there all done to me! should get to harvesting this week and set up for next run by next monday! good job stelthy!


Cheers man  .. I want to give the plants at least 1 weeks worth of flushing 1st, but Monday will be the day and I can still see a few white hairs that need to change, am looking forward to trimming of the countless yellow, brown, dead leaves etc and exposing the buds true identities ...if you know what I mean lol  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah i understand what your saying. they should look pretty good after the trim. when are you going to be doing another run? any seeds youve popped or plan to?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah i understand what your saying. they should look pretty good after the trim. when are you going to be doing another run? any seeds youve popped or plan to?


I plan to do a few mods on the cab 1st, and I'll go through my thread and compose a list of things to do etc...  I think next I will try LEMON SKUNK & CHEESE but I also want to buy a good few packets of 'Hardcore' seeds for the future, so I could end up using a different selection of seeds entirely, I will only be running the 2 DWC pots on my next run, and I will be uber careful with the PH next time around  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

sounds good! cheese has always been a favorite of mine! never grown it though. saw some UK exodus cheese at my local clinic and that stuff was off the hook! super crystally and smelled like no other haha.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 6, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> sounds good! cheese has always been a favorite of mine! never grown it though. saw some UK exodus cheese at my local clinic and that stuff was off the hook! super crystally and smelled like no other haha.


Cheese has a lovely potencey  and a smooth high, I would like to smoke some cheese tonight, but Will take a bud from my Mystery Plant and see what she offers  I will look into the exodus variety of cheese.. if it yields well I may look into getting some seeds - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Cheese has a lovely potencey  and a smooth high, I would like to smoke some cheese tonight, but Will take a bud from my Mystery Plant and see what she offers  I will look into the exodus variety of cheese.. if it yields well I may look into getting some seeds - STELTHY


the yield looked very sativa like with some long buds that werent super thick. but the crystals were like diamonds shining off of it and really stuck out from a lot of other sativas ive seen in the past. im not sure if they make seeds for the exodus cheese but i know its a clone that has been going around the UK for quite some time and still may be possible to find. Mr West has some good cheese and i think he is over in the UK so maybe you guys could hook up haha and work something out. get back to us with a good mystery plant smoke report!


----------



## Griffta (Apr 6, 2011)

littlegrower's right, uk exodus cheese (the real cheese lol) isn't available from seed. You have to know someone who knows someone if you know what I mean.
Seems to be a few iconic uk strains available as clone only, there's one called bluez or livers too. 
I'd love to get my hands on these, but I need to grow from seed so I had to make do with reserva privada's confidential cheese, who's mum was the exodus cut.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

Griffta said:


> littlegrower's right, uk exodus cheese (the real cheese lol) isn't available from seed. You have to know someone who knows someone if you know what I mean.
> Seems to be a few iconic uk strains available as clone only, there's one called bluez or livers too.
> I'd love to get my hands on these, but I need to grow from seed so I had to make do with reserva privada's confidential cheese, who's mum was the exodus cut.


Mr West in the 600 club has both cheese and livers! and hes been breeding with them making backcrosses and crossing the livers to make some crazy stuff. never knew about the reserva privadas cheese, how do you like it?


----------



## Griffta (Apr 6, 2011)

Dunno yet - 2 weeks into my 1st ever grow!
Its a cross with LA confidential so I'm sure it'll be pretty pokey


----------



## stelthy (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok Friday is here, and I have decided to disconnect the 400.... Thus starting the ladies 48hr period of darkness to maximise THC/Resin production, I look forward to Monday, where I can Cut, Trim, & Hang the remaining buds to dry... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 10, 2011)

I called Harvest a day early  ....It's been a long fuckin' day. Just had a joint and a shower and am about to eat pizza and drink beer  I will upload all the pics later tonight, or tommoz - along with my commentary  8 fucking hours its taken "8" .. lol  - STELTHY


----------



## growmomma (Apr 10, 2011)

Lookin forward to seeing this harvest man!


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

MONDAY UPDATE: - HARVEST   

This is all that remains of the Strawberry Thai - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the Strawberry Thai's largest erm 'Fox-Tailed' bud lol, it does weigh heavier than I expected and smells great too.. I have trimmed the buds as best as possible for now and will wait until Friday so the buds have a few days or so of drying then I will manicure the buds some more to tidy them up and make them look lush  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

I used my screen to hang the buds from with green garden wire (plastic coated) there weren't many buds, but that was to be expected for a small soil pot etc...

After handling the buds my hands became very sticky with resin/THC, I should have worn my latex gloves - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

This is one of the smallest buds from the Great White Shark  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a medium stem from the GWS - its well stinky my whole house propper hums of funky bud....I will be going all out with Fabreeze, Lemon Flash, Polish and a load of ONA Blocks etc but hey-ho its all for a good cause and tommoz the house will be smell free and my job will be done  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

It is so so SO nice to see all those buds hanging up  !!! I only had one bud I had to disregard (burn't) but I added that to my bag of shwag etc ready for use with my Pollinator  I will document the hash making soon... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

I have already consumed the previous batch from the Mystery Plant, (except a gram or 2 for a smoke documented test soon) But, If you imagine those buds hanging in there too.. That's pretty much the whole screen filled  I know the upward facing Grow-Shelf fans and general air exchange from my cab have been designed with drying in mind too as well as levitation etc... so I'll check on the buds every now and then until the end of the week, Then if they appear and feel dry to touch and the stems are still bendy, I will then add them to my glass jars ready for a 2 week min curing duration, I may cure the GWS for an extra week (3 weeks) since its the main one and I want it to be the tits  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

I scraped of the resin from my 2 pairs of scissors with a parcel blade, and rolled it in a 'L' this made me soar high  whilst I was cleaning up etc... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

I managed to make some Finger Hash after all  I rubbed my hands together, hard, for about 15 mins and collected all the blacky brown rolls of resin/THC, I only got enough for 1 joint (Pea sized bit of Hash) but a joints a joint and it was perfect to smoke whilst I was working in my Cab, I have a few more pics to upload etc I'll post a pic of the Finger Hash I made shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Lookin forward to seeing this harvest man!


Hope you like the pics etc... I was a little dissapointed that my PC wouldn't load up my GWS when she had been trimmed but nevermind as you can see the buds look a lot nicer now.. Can't wait to taste,smell, feel the the effects of these buds once they have been dried and cured  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 11, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> Congratulations!!


Cheers Lowryder  More still to come (Curing + Shwag Hash), phew  - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Apr 11, 2011)

Great Job stealthy!


----------



## cickcne200 (Apr 11, 2011)

Everything looks great! Love that pink tint on your buds bet its gonna smoke amazing.
Just wondering, are you Australian mate?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent work mate it must be great harvesting your own crop, all that time time and effort finally paying off in top quality weed


----------



## growmomma (Apr 12, 2011)

Great job man, LOVE it! + rep if I can


----------



## loveweed420 (Apr 13, 2011)

well done on your grow dude. some tasty looking buds.. yum yummm.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Upon checking the dryness of the buds today I decided it was right to put the buds in Jar's today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

9 of the 12 Jar's are at least 3/4 full and are all starting their 1st day of curing.. I dated the labels so I know when I started and when aprox. they finish  The last Jar on the right did contain the Mystery Plant.. but that has been consumed already.. so technically thats 10 Jars upon Harvest  !! I was left with 2 spare Jars (labelled Gws) just incase I had enough bud to fill them, its better to have too many Jar's than not enough! and at £2 per Jar I figured why not  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

I picked up a small pair of precision scissors, so when the buds have been cured for a few days I can do a final trim and remove anything unwanted etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Guess what I decided to do  ... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

I decided to make use of the GWS's stem and turn it into a pipe to assist with my smoke test later on  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol.... Accidentley I carved a slice out of my finger with a brand new and ultra sharp Kitchen Devils knife...Not cool, my finger pissed out with blood and didn't stop for about 25 mins  ...Oh well lol. I trimmed off the stem stubs etc.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

I used an SDS Drill to make the relevent holes - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Not looking to bad  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Job done !! Another bit of kit to help with the smoke test - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Woohoo  my silver box fan came today, this will sit in/on the left wall of the cab..I'll document that shortly, still got more things to do yet though  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

cickcne200 said:


> Everything looks great! Love that pink tint on your buds bet its gonna smoke amazing.
> Just wondering, are you Australian mate?


Hi dude yeah it all looks pretty nice  can't wait to blaze a bit up! Nah not Ozzy man, Uk  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Excellent work mate it must be great harvesting your own crop, all that time time and effort finally paying off in top quality weed


Thanks BudBaby  its a great feeling once its all been cut down n trimmed.. time consuming but never the less an awesome sense of achievment, and awesome weed only weeks away from being rolled up n smoked  !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Great job man, LOVE it! + rep if I can


Thanks for the REP! Growmomma  still loads more still to come, glad your enjoying my thread  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> well done on your grow dude. some tasty looking buds.. yum yummm.


Thanks mate  they smell well potent  cant wait to get high/medicated    - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 13, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Job done !! Another bit of kit to help with the smoke test - STELTHY


This is how you know your a true stoner, making a pipe out of the stalk of the bud you grew yourself. +rep


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> This is how you know your a true stoner, making a pipe out of the stalk of the bud you grew yourself. +rep


Ha ha  Yeah I'am defo a bit of a Stoner... I'd say part piss-head part Stoner  but thats all good! Cheer's for the REP! man !!  I cant wait to see how it tokes - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 13, 2011)

pretty cool pipe there stelthy! i wonder if it would have been a bit better to dry out some before but either way its pretty awesome. too bad to hear about the finger! always got 9 more!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2011)

I decided to do a smoke test, on the Mystery Plant... Here we have an ok looking King L with crappy silvers, Since I ran out of my Natural Raw Slims.. I sparked it up and began to toke, the smoke was thick and I could taste a pleasant buddy flavour.. there was no cough on the exhale and my mouth didn't get too dry.. I must have smoked about an inch down and got a relaxed stone, by the end of the doob I had propper red eye and felt pretty spaced out  The high lasted for about 3/4 of an hour....The bud grinded up well and I collected a fair layer of THC  all in all I'd score this as follows:



 FLAVOUR: 7/10

 SMELL (Burning): 8/10

 BURN QUALITY: 10/10

 HIGH: 7/10

 STONE: 8/10

 THC CONTENT: 8/10

 LASTIBILITY: 6/10

 COTTON MOUTH: 4/10

 BUD SMELL (Pre Smoked): 9/10



I graded this as best as possible... If anyone has a more thorough scoring system etc feel free to tell me and I will use the best one for my other 2 plant's + REP! 

It'll be another 2-3 weeks until I test the other 2 strains, so that's plenty of time to get a decent score board sorted I'll look about on-line n see what I can find....I may have to REP! myself lol  

More still to come  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> pretty cool pipe there stelthy! i wonder if it would have been a bit better to dry out some before but either way its pretty awesome. too bad to hear about the finger! always got 9 more!


Yeah I did plan to let it dry out 1st..But I got impatient lol and it worked so that's all good  Lol yeah that sucked! my fingers ok now though! - STELTHY


----------



## growmomma (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey stealthy, would love for you to check out my grow when ya get chance! It's in my sig


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2011)

I am dumfounded!  I ran out of smokable doob and hesitently took a sample from my Strawberry Thai, Being that it had fox tailed and was very airy it had dried much quicker in the time it spent hanging in my cab..Its only been in Jar's for a couple of days..if that! But it smelt great.........And man! ..I gotta say for Thai Bud I am pretty fuckin' high  !!! Lol Smoke Test results to follow  



 FLAVOUR: 8/10

 SMELL (Burning): 8/10

 BURN QUALITY: 9/10

 HIGH 10/10

 STONE: 5/10

 THC CONTENT: 7.5/10

 LASTIBILITY: 9/10

 COTTON MOUTH: 7/10

 BUD SMELL (Pre Smoked): 7/10

 THE GRIND: 6/10



The Flavour was an interesting thing, very limey and buddy lol if that makes sense.. after the 1st 5 or 6 tokes the taste lessened but never the less what I got of it, it was potent.

The Smell of the Strawberry Thai burning was a pleasant surprise and did carry certain Strawberry undertones.

The Burn Quality was pretty nice, I think that flushing this plant for 2 weeks seriously helped with both flavour and burn quality!

The High hit hard it came fairly quickly to, super red eye provoking herbal this one !  and an unconfusing head high.....nice !!

The stone was dull and not heavy and kinda came in waves.

The THC Content was mild, however something in this bud was potant as fuck! and has had its way with me lol 

The Strawberry Thai has great Lastability attributes, I mean its been nearly 2 hours..Ive eaten and I still feel high... Good Times !!! 

This did give me ultimate dry mouth..not instantly but defo before the L was half gone the Cotton Mouth only lasted for 25 mins or so.

The bud's smell was very Strawberry orientated when I smelt it after grinding in my Space Case, kinda like the smell of a fresh Strawberry Smoothie. 

The result from the grind was about average, but not under at all.. it was fluffy and smelt fresh and fruity.



And that concludes my 2nd Smoke Test... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 15, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hey stealthy, would love for you to check out my grow when ya get chance! It's in my sig


Hi Growmomma, no worries  .. I'll check it out in a sec.  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 17, 2011)

I opened one of the GWS Jar's this morning and found small deposits of white mould on the tops of a couple of the buds...I removed the effected area's and transferred the buds (all of them) back into the grow cab to dry out some more before returning them to Jar's later on this evening, fingers crossed this should do the trick  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2011)

I decided to leave the buds in the cab drying over night before returning them to Jars this morning, .....and I took a sample  This is really stinky.. I am going to leave it to cure for another 2 - 3 days before its 100% ready... However I think its ok to do a smoke test on it later today. I will do a 2nd smoke test on the GWS once its finished curing.. and compare my findings.

It smells so good though, and is very strong in scent. It also grinds up very well . I will wait to this evening though since I have just smoked a Strawberry Thai packed Bong and want to be honest in my smoke test with the results ie/ Sobre to Stoned 

Ps/ the mould had not returned.. I think leaving the buds to dry over night in my cab with all the fans on really helped  I examined all the buds and they all seem fine even when I pulled the clumpier buds apart  I will continue to check the buds daily until Thursday..Where I shall say my goodbyes to her  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm jelly bro! I can't wait till late June (when my girl should be done flowering)


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I'm jelly bro! I can't wait till late June (when my girl should be done flowering)


It's great to be surrounded by bud! Man I am high all the time at the mo ...Can't beat it !! You'll be overwhelmed when you are at curing stage and can take a sample any time you like..  ah heaven... - STELTHY


----------



## Griffta (Apr 18, 2011)

stealthy that pipe is fucking ridiculous!! its brilliant - never seen anything like it lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

stelthy said:


> 9 of the 12 Jar's are at least 3/4 full and are all starting their 1st day of curing.. I dated the labels so I know when I started and when aprox. they finish  The last Jar on the right did contain the Mystery Plant.. but that has been consumed already.. so technically thats 10 Jars upon Harvest  !! I was left with 2 spare Jars (labelled Gws) just incase I had enough bud to fill them, its better to have too many Jar's than not enough! and at £2 per Jar I figured why not  - STELTHY


going on like its Dam bro hahaha great stuff mate and a wicked grow. nice gardening


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi again, I have just rolled and smoked my 1st few GWS joint's and found some interesting results.. Last night I'had a few beers and then smoked one and I didn't feel a thing?!! I was like WTF???? However I got up early and went down and rolled another before the others have a chance to get up and it has knocked me for 6! I went on to have another about 45 mins later and I am now in a consistant high...I guess Alcohol can sometimes affect your high whether making things more intense or like in this case weakening the high? huh! Food for thought  Anyway.....



1ST PRE-MATURE 'GREAT WHITE SMOKE TEST RESULTS' :





 FLAVOUR: 6/10

 SMELL (Burning): 8/10

 BURN QUALITY: 7/10

 HIGH 8/10

 STONE: 6/10

 THC CONTENT: 9/10

 LASTIBILITY: 7/10

 COTTON MOUTH: 9/10

 BUD SMELL (Pre Smoked): 6/10

 THE GRIND: 10/10




Being a premature smoke test, and the bud not being cured for long the taste was weak and thick... I can defo taste bud but its short lived...BACK INTO JARS !!  

The smell whilst burning in my doob was very scenty and contained a very Amsterdam Quality to it... I've sprayed air freshner around the house but am unsure whether the house still smells of the FUNK or whether I can only smell it so strong because its in my nose already from blazing a short while ago...

The burn quality was not great! It didn't go out but it had to be re-lit a few times to stop it 'Elvis-ing' were I guess it still contains moisture.

Once I got high its a nice plain and simple high...Where I can both think clearly and also relax.. 

The stoned feeling is not intense yet! but does make my legs feel ultra tired and almost numb when I sit still for ages on my office chair  yet no heavy eyes.

This GREAT WHITE SHARK! Does have a high quantity of THC it glistens when I hold it up to daylight  so Yeah! THC IS ALL GOOD!!! ...

It peaks 10 - 15 mins after its been smoked then last 20 mins or so before you feel the need to roll up another.. Can't wait for them to cure proppaly!! 

Ultra dry-mouth to the point were you feel you 'COULD' swallow your tongue lol, Juice Drink is defo. needed!

As this has pretty much come from drying in my cab the bud doesn't/didn't carry the awesome curing smell...just like garden smell really 

Perfect grind, bud expands to an impressive size and releases a very different POTENT smell,.. Now I am smiling... ok back in the Jars they have gone.






2nd Smoke Test & Pics coming soon.. (After the Cure) ... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2011)

Griffta said:


> stealthy that pipe is fucking ridiculous!! its brilliant - never seen anything like it lol


Glad you like it man  I just figured 'hey! want not waste not' and got busy with it  ...I was tempted to turn it into a flute.. Maybe next time  The pipe smoke very well and even still smells of THC it IS ridiculous  Still.. I better keep it hidden from the Mrs lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> going on like its Dam bro hahaha great stuff mate and a wicked grow. nice gardening [/QUOT
> 
> I know what you mean.. I just need one of those Bud Menus with a light-box  lol. Thanks dude,. I think I did pretty well considering I fucked up the PH so badly! Still lesson learned eh?!!  Cheer's ~ Las Fingerez - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 19, 2011)

KushisSweet said:


> dude where did you purchase this? thanks man this is an awsome fan


On a separate note... I finally found a site that sells my self thermostating in-line fan .. if anyones interested? 







http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/fans-and-filters/pk-thermostat-controlled-fans.html



These fans have been designed to include an integral power cable and an integral thermostat - making it easy to ventilate your grow room.

Features:

- Integral thermostat
- Integral speed control
- Integral 4m power cable
- Wall mounting bracket
- Quality &#8216;Prima Klima&#8217; brand
- Reducers available on request (max 2 per fan)

I am glad I found that.. Maybe it will help some of you out? !! - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 19, 2011)

na bro u did brilliant  got some new skills to take to the next round and i cant wait  hit us up with a link when u do mate


----------



## stelthy (Apr 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> na bro u did brilliant  got some new skills to take to the next round and i cant wait  hit us up with a link when u do mate


I hope to run my 600 in the next round  I'll keep this thread running and document all my future grow's etc here in one place, glad you you've liked what you've seen.. I'll be making HASH next.. It will be fully documented with pics etc in a few weeks... I am just waiting on a mates grow to finish so I can use his leaves too... I am not worried about the hash tasting different or anything because my mate had a Clone from my Great White Shark    so some Great White HASH should be just around the corner, Stay tuned! - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> On a separate note... I finally found a site that sells my self thermostating in-line fan .. if anyones interested?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I'm getting soon.

http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1319


----------



## stelthy (Apr 20, 2011)

Final Dry Weight As Follows:-




GREAT WHITE SHARK ........... 5.5 Oz 

STRAWBERRY THAI ............. 1.2 Oz 

MYSTERY PLANT ................ 2.6 Oz 




A total of 9.3 Oz  Sorted !! - STELTHY


----------



## growmomma (Apr 20, 2011)

Man this thread has come along way!! Super job nice smoke report as well. Can't wait to check out your next grow. Impressive yield off that GWS! Happy 420


----------



## stelthy (Apr 21, 2011)

MAIN GREAT WHITE SHARK SMOKE TEST RESULTS






 FLAVOUR: 8/10

 SMELL (Burning): 8/10

 BURN QUALITY: 8/10

 HIGH 8/10

 STONE: 9/10

 THC CONTENT: 9/10

 LASTIBILITY: 8/10

 COTTON MOUTH: 10/10

 BUD SMELL (Pre Smoked): 8/10

 THE GRIND: 10/10

 BUD DENSITY: HARD & THICK 10/10






Being the final smoke test, and the bud being cured for longer the taste was more evident and still thick... I can defo taste bud, but taste is overpowered by dry mouth... Great smoke though 

The smell whilst burning in my doob was very scenty and contained a very Amsterdam Quality to it... I've sprayed air freshner around the house but am unsure whether the house still smells of the FUNK or whether I can only smell it so strong because its in my nose already from blazing a short while ago... 

The burn quality was alot better! It stayed lit, and burn't alot more evenly  

The high kicked in alot quicker.. I could both think clearly and also relax.. but felt way more stoned!

The stoned feeling was alot more intense! Apart from in the plants name 'GREAT WHITE SHARK' Which is more aimed at the shape of its fan leaves as opposed to anything else... I felt the stone kinda crept up on you like a shark in still water's, then it takes its 1st bite, then it's 2nd and before you know it, its pulling you down to the bed of the ocean where you lay wrecked!    my eyes are ultra PINK! and feel very heavy......Much much better result  !!!

This GREAT WHITE SHARK! Does have a high quantity of THC it glistens when I hold it up to daylight so Yeah! THC IS ALL GOOD!!! ...

It peaks 5 min's after its been smoked then last's for 50 mins or so before you feel the need to roll up another.. The Cure has defo increased the potencey!!

Ultra dry-mouth to the point were you feel you 'COULD' swallow your tongue lol, Juice Drink is defo. needed ULTRA DRY MOUTH ENDUCING !!!

Since its done its time curing, the buds were full of flavour and smell (exotic)

Perfect grind, bud expands to an impressive size and releases a very different POTENT smell,.. Now I am smiling... ok time to blaze! .

Thick hard nuggets, that grind up impressively...











***HAPPY 4/20 !!!***





And that concludes the final smoke test on my last plant (GWS) from this DWC grow... its been fun/educational.:: More still to come inc pics... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 21, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Man this thread has come along way!! Super job nice smoke report as well. Can't wait to check out your next grow. Impressive yield off that GWS! Happy 420


Happy 4:20 !!! Man, am I high or what?!! this is the perfect way to spend 4:20 ripped out of my mind on GREAT WHITE SHARK! Perfect timing  lol, Glad you've enjoyed everything so far.. Hash making should be the next thing I document in this thread! and Yer I'll prob do a smoke test on that too  I was well happy with the GWS's yield and all the nugs were tight and well formed  I'll prob start my next grow in a few months or so (Got family commitments etc) - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Stealthy. How loud is your fan going full throttle?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 21, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> Hi Stealthy. How loud is your fan going full throttle?


Hi dude, its about as loud as holiday hotel air conditioning, well a bit quieter....lets say it is noticible when on full but I got away with running a 400W HPS lamp in a cupboard and only having it turned up just over half way.. and I also enclosed the fan in a sound-proofed box (top section) so for me it was fairly quiet  it depends on your setup, it's location and the lamps wattage as to how loud n fast it will be.. Its a really good in-line fan and does its job well...

The only thing I may have done differently.. Is maybe up-size the in-line fan from a 6" to an 8" or 10" and have it run slower... It could still happen.. If it saves me drilling through my ceiling to enable me to run the 600W'r in there!!, but the bigger fans DO carry a bigger price tag too!! 

hope that help's lowryder666  any more question...feel free to ask! - STELTHY


----------



## The Snowman (Apr 22, 2011)

i love those raw organic rolling papers, they're amazing! rep


----------



## stelthy (Apr 22, 2011)

The Snowman said:


> i love those raw organic rolling papers, they're amazing! rep


True that! and cheers for the REP! - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 22, 2011)

So, when you sterilizing and getting another crop going?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 23, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> So, when you sterilizing and getting another crop going?


I will most likely start another grow sometime between July and October... I have shit loads of family and friend related things to do and don't want to have things rolling whilst there are more than a few people in my house, and also in these later month's I can take advantage of the cooler temps  I have Hash Making and a handfull of mods to do and document 1st  + pics etc... I am trying to get hold of some Fem'd Morrison Haze any ideas where I could score these from? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

For the time being I am going to kit out a mini grow cab, its actually the 1st one I ever made..nearly 7 years ago.. I am doing this so a friend of mine can use it and take it off my hands since the wife has insisted on our place looking minimalistic and that means: No spare grow-cab's lurking in the bedroom lol.. It's already pretty much all done but I figured I'd share the mini Project..Whilst I am waiting for my mates GWS Clone to finish so I can add his GWS leaves and shwag etc to mine and then I'll document the HASH Making  Pics will be coming soon, Enjoy! - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 27, 2011)

I wanna see the guts!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

This was my 1st ever Grow-Cab..it did me proud!! I originally ran a single 150W ENVIROLIGHT CFL, a 5L RES, a tiny air-pump and small airstone, and 2X CPU FANs...

Things will change very slightly mainly the lighting....I will most probably use an old 90W LED UFO and decorate a little  ...Ah it brings back memories..I found the Kitchen Cab in someones garden waiting for anyone to take it..infact there were 2..Another mate took that one and we instantly knew the potential of the cabs.. and thus is how my first STELTHY CAB was born  I wish I had some old pics to show y'all, I grew A couple of AFGAN KUSH's in there it was a great harvest...just in time for Christmas.. I pulled 3oZ off a single AFGAN KUSH RYDER on my 1st ever attempt!...it had an awesome smell about it!! 

Still its a bit of History  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 2X 4" duct holes for the in and out-take fans the out-take port is the one pictured above  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I wanna see the guts!


Your wish is my command  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

26" WAS the max grow height last time....I am going to see if a UFO will allow me to utilize an extra 4" or so.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

Both the in and out-takes (LOL @ the size of my ducting runs lol)  ah to be young lol.. a washing machine water pipe will do!  lol I connected the washing machine hose to a cheap ASDA cake mixing bowl and kinda melted and glue gunned it together to the back of the cab where the In-take is and then ran the hose to a boarded up chimney with one small hole purposley for the guaranteed cool intake!

I filtered the out-take with a cheap cooker carbon filter pad and vented that into the house. Both In and Out-take fans ran slowly so a window left ajar in the house was sufficient for good air exchange.. and better Humidity levels. The air pump used to be house'd inside too but the need for extra height won and forced me to knock-out the top compartment etc etc.. and that never got painted in either lol...

I have a few subtle mods in store for this cab...BUT don't really want to spend more than a tenner doing it, cos I'd be pretty much paying to give the cab away after lol... I may charge my mate 25 for parts and labour, Lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

This shopping list is at least 6 years old lol... I will be editing that shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'll start by rolling a fatty joint of Great White Shark and pouring myself a cold beer, then I will sand-out all the imperfections and fill any random holes with multi-purpose filler... That will be my 1st step on restoring my ol' faithful  - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> This was my 1st ever Grow-Cab..it did me proud!! I originally ran a single 150W ENVIROLIGHT CFL, a 5L RES, a tiny air-pump and small airstone, and 2X CPU FANs...
> 
> Things will change very slightly mainly the lighting....I will most probably use an old 90W LED UFO and decorate a little  ...Ah it brings back memories..I found the Kitchen Cab in someones garden waiting for anyone to take it..infact there were 2..Another mate took that one and we instantly knew the potential of the cabs.. and thus is how my first STELTHY CAB was born  I wish I had some old pics to show y'all, I grew A couple of AFGAN KUSH's in there it was a great harvest...just in time for Christmas.. I pulled 3oZ off a single AFGAN KUSH RYDER on my 1st ever attempt!...it had an awesome smell about it!!
> 
> Still its a bit of History  - STELTHY



That's a dammed good harvest for 150w CFL. Well done m8


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I need to strip the unit down, and sand it etc etc... So I'll go to the Hardware store shortly and get some sandpaper etc, and start later today - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

General marks of wear n tear,.. This won't do .. I'd better sort it 'Stelthy-Style'  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

This is where I hid the multi plugs (on the back) and that helped keep it STEALTH, I will prob either keep this, or maybe add an extra 4-way if required  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

The small grow shelf is ok, But I will make a new one for good karma - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't wait to get this little cab looking the tit's... I hope to have it looking sweet in 3 weeks tops but we'll see  wish me luck! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok I am going to get busy stripping the rest of the cab down, this morning...Then this afternoon I'll sand her down so she's ready for repair etc  



NOTE: 


 The dimensions of this cab are:


Depth 11.5" X Width 18.5" X Height 45" 


This will give you an idea of the space I have on this cab lol - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey man i like it, its always good to have a project on the go. That little cab looks just the ticket


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I had some Mylar laying about and thought I'd have enough to use up on this Cab.... I flipped the Cab up side down and began to cover the top side prior to this I sanded down all the inside/s of the Cab and filled any un needed holes with multi purpose sealant/filler.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I got busy with the other sides straight after, and cut out the holes for the fans etc.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I found an old bathroom fan that I must have planned to use many moons ago.... Anyhow this will be perfect as an outtake fan  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I screwed it in place from the inside, and filled the gap around the neck of the fans duct join with more sealant - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

I had 2X 90W LED UFO's one that worked perfectly and the other that didn't (outer ring un-lit) neither unit had a plug so I had to fuck about testing them 1st to find out which was the good one.....It wasn't this one  lol! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

This one, was the one that worked (660nm)    .. and a good thing to because it still had the DIY Cloth Muffler I made ages ago to keep the UFO's running more quietly and ..STEALTH  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

You will notice the unit still needs more Mylar..  ,,.I ran out  lol, I'll pick some more up soon I'll only need a meter's worth or so, Time to tidy these cables a bit I think - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

The cables are tidy and hidden.. next job is to finish covering with Mylar and install the Intake Fan at the bottom  I am off for a well deserved spliff and a bite to eat...More tomoz  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

going fast there buddy! looking good!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Hey man i like it, its always good to have a project on the go. That little cab looks just the ticket


Hi BudBaby, Yeah I do quite like making these as a hobby  Its going well so far, I have a few ideas in my head that will really turn the performance around on this unit  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> going fast there buddy! looking good!


Cheer's dude  Its only a little unit so it will be finished pretty quickly..I give myself 3 weeks tops.. But it should make for an interesting read before I document my 'Hash Making' - STELTHY


----------



## SCCA (Apr 29, 2011)

damn stealthy, you're making me feel like a slacker! that cab is pretty sweet, how large a light do you think it could handle?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

SCCA said:


> damn stealthy, you're making me feel like a slacker! that cab is pretty sweet, how large a light do you think it could handle?


Hi dude,  lol, what can I say...I enjoy my work  As far as lighting goes I reckon either 1X 250W ENVIROLITE CFL, or a larger LED panal (5W CREE X 300W), or 100W MERCURY, or between 70W and 150W HPS (with fans on full/loud + additional fans), or 100W MH (with fans on full/loud + additional fans).... 

It was defo good for a 150W ENVIROLITE CFL.. and that only had basic CPU fans in it.. 

I am doing it with the 90W LED UFO simply cos I need to get rid of 'a lot' of grow related stuff to tidy the house n please the Mrs... and having used the LED UFO/s before I know that one small 20 to 26" plant LST'd/SCROG'd will be very happy in there  more to come later today  - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 30, 2011)

You should check out some stuff about uvb and Co2 for your current stealth cab. I've been doing a little research myself on uvb.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> You should check out some stuff about uvb and Co2 for your current stealth cab. I've been doing a little research myself on uvb.


Its funny you should mention UV-B I was just looking at an inspiring thread and was going to randomly add a LINK to it here, so I could look back on it in later weeks.. Here's the LINK:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/428287-uvb.html

I dunno how much help I'll get but its sure worth studying up on such an important factor , What did you come up with? - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Its funny you should mention UV-B I was just looking at an inspiring thread and was going to randomly add a LINK to it here, so I could look back on it in later weeks.. Here's the LINK:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/428287-uvb.html
> 
> I dunno how much help I'll get but its sure worth studying up on such an important factor , What did you come up with? - STELTHY


Hahahaa I saw you posted in there. I've been researching it for maybe a month now and just stumbled upon that thread. Out of everything I have reasearched that thread was by far the best information I have read. And that dudes setup... OMG! I wish I could smoke his weed!


----------



## stelthy (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok minor setback .. My grow shop no longer sells the diamond Mylar  So I bought 2M of this other Mylar I need to pop out n get a few more bits then I'll get to work so expect more pics later today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

And that caused me to have to strip the unit again (Yawn).. oh well... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

Ah..much better  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

Hooks can always be found in a Stelthy Cab. Very useful  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

I added a Thermometer and a Hygrometer, I may add a digital one later on too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

The top left is looking good...I still need to use my silver duct tape to seal all the edges etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

More sealant etc... I will tidy this up tommoz - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

I didn't like the idea of cleaning these hinges up etc, time consuming and boring lol, So...... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

With a burst of Silver Spray Paint the hinges were color coded and exceptable, and had a certain enchanted feel about them  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

It was easier to remove the door to cover it, there were a few ways I had planned to cover this door but the way I chose was the easiest lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

Awesome.. its really starting to look like a Stelthy Cab now  Still it needs something else  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

The Grow-shelf! However its been a long day and I am off for a doob then hitting the sack more to come soon! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 5, 2011)

Ok I have new pics etc to upload...But my C*****g PC won't let me upload anything at the mo. I will delete some stuff off my hard drive and upload my new progress soon, I hope  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok I have new pics etc to upload...But my C*****g PC won't let me upload anything at the mo. I will delete some stuff off my hard drive and upload my new progress soon, I hope  - STELTHY


stop lying to us stealth bro we all know u been hitting ur fine home grown to hard and been to stoned 2 get on the boards  hahahaha only playing around bro  hope ur good sir? (what happened to update monday?? lol)

Las


----------



## BudBaby (May 10, 2011)

Impressive mate, you should cutom build cabs for people!!!


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> stop lying to us stealth bro we all know u been hitting ur fine home grown to hard and been to stoned 2 get on the boards  hahahaha only playing around bro  hope ur good sir? (what happened to update monday?? lol)
> 
> Las


Lol  Yeah I am all good man! I think MONDAY UPDATE'S will only apply when I have a grow on... I have loads of updates/pic's to add to this thread, I may borrow my wife's PC and upload them all tommoz. 












Oh, Good news  I bought some new seeds : "Royal Haze" I'll add net pics until I can upload my updates..






Dinafem Seeds Royal Haze is Dinafem&#8217;s finest Sativa! The Sativa of quality, the Royal Haze is a classic blend of Haze, Northern Lights and Skunk, making it a powerful psychoactive but without the heavy and lethargic body stone associated with strong Indicas. The yield from the Dinafem - Seeds: Royal Haze is most impressive and it&#8217;s cannabis seeds produces an abundance of large, sticky, colas of a very high quality that&#8217;s effect is very long lasting. Flowering is between 65-75 days. The scent is very special, with a slightly rich and sweet tone of skunk in some of them. Well adapted for SCROG. 

ROYAL HAZE High quality sativas produce clear psychoactive effects, without the feeling of sleepiness or tiredness.






*Systematic (IUPAC) name*
6,6,9-trimethyl-3-propyl-6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6H-benzo[c]chromen-1-ol

The presence of THCV, (Tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV, THV), also known as Tetrahydrocannabivarola) a compound that makes the stimulant effect of THC stronger, and the absence of CBD are key factors to the length of the effect, as it can last for several hours, without the sensation of lethargy or tiredness.

THCV is found in largest quantities in Cannabis sativa subsp. sativa strains. Some varieties that produce propyl cannabinoids in significant amounts, over five percent of total cannabinoids, have been found in plants from South Africa, Nigeria, Afghanistan, India, Pakistan and Nepal with THCV as high as 53.69% of total cannabinoids. They usually have moderate to high levels of both THC and Cannabidiol (CBD) and hence have a complex cannabinoid chemistry representing some of the world's most exotic cannabis varieties.






THCV can be found in a wide range of materials. Inbred lines in the GW programme have been derived from South African cannabis landraces, Chinese hemp seeds, and THC strains. 

Plants from the latter group are considered convenient to work with because they have very reasonable production characteristics. Cannabigerovarin (CBGV) can be formed instead of Cannabigerol (CBG) when divarinolic acid is added the THCV instead of the more commonly added olivetolic acid.

It has been shown to be a CB1 receptor antagonist, i.e. blocks the effects of THC. In 2007 GW Pharmaceuticals announced that THCV is safe in humans in a clinical trial and it will continue to develop THCV as a potential cannabinoid treatment for type 2 diabetes and related metabolic disorders, similar to the CB1 receptor antagonist rimonabant. 

It is not easy to create this quality of plants whilst maintaining high production. Royale Haze meets both requirements: the effect is true sativa and it produces like crazy as long as its gets a lot of light, plenty of water, a lot of fertilizer, and just 70 days of flowering. 10%-20% of plants can manage 75 or even 80 days, but most of them are ready in 70 days.

The aroma is really spicy, with a subtle sweet skunk tone in some of them which is rich, complex and tasty. It can easily be grown outdoors, even in cold and mountainous climates of Southern Europe, as it is harvested relatively early towards the end of October. Out of the 3 sativas that we have produced, this is the best mixture of extreme strength, sativa quality and high production....



For my next grow I can choose between 'Lemon Skunk' 'White Rhino' 'Cheese' or 'Royal Haze' ... decisions  ....



Can't wait to get these started  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

no update mondays  hahahaha

royal haze hmmm romulan x haze yeah? i followed a grow on here sounds the ticket mate. rom's supposed 2 be rocking it over in the states i think?? one of them clone onlys i think but dont quote me lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 13, 2011)

i got some grape romulan that is pretty nice! does seem like a lot of clinics over here do have some kind of cross with romulan if not a pure romulan.


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Impressive mate, you should cutom build cabs for people!!!


I'd love to do that, but I have no idea how I'd get started... I may make one for each of my mates if they ask me... I'd love to do a huge 'Mental' self contained grow, or in an actual room, Still no chance of that happening this decade  lol, never mind.. If I had a good amount of cash and some idea of how to start up a cab building business, complete with rented workshop and it was all legit and legal, then I would be working almost 24/7 ... and be churning cabs out like mine by the shed load  ...If only eh?!!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> no update mondays  hahahaha
> 
> royal haze hmmm romulan x haze yeah? i followed a grow on here sounds the ticket mate. rom's supposed 2 be rocking it over in the states i think?? one of them clone onlys i think but dont quote me lol








I've not heard of this strain before.. But figured 'Haze' is the way to go! and since I cant find any Fem'd "Morrison-Haze" seed's anywhere it'll be interesting to see how the potency and taste varies - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i got some grape romulan that is pretty nice! does seem like a lot of clinics over here do have some kind of cross with romulan if not a pure romulan.


I've not heard of 'Romulan' before I'll look into it and read up on it later  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

From the looks of Romulan its a great strain, and if its been crossed with a Haze strain.. all the better  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

Ok updates coming very soon, I worked out how to upload from my wife's notebook laptop  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I decided to wire the 2 Grow Shelf mounted CPU fans to this variable transformer, the transformer allows me to control the speed of the fans. I also connected up my spare air pump and air stones etc.. the RES is now full of bubbles, happy dayz - STELTHY


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

wheres E.T.


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I removed the old shitty seal around the top area.. fixed the door in place with masking tape and pre drilled holes before screwing it in place, I have no plans of opening this top door, so I sealed it with sealant and black tape and stapled it in place, now its alot more air tight - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

The main cab door has major light leeks, I fixed this with insulation strips and some external black tape, and made sure the tape was securely in place, result = 99% no light leaks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I grabbed a spare bit of Chopper Stopper from my local Hydro Store and cut it to the size of the Grow-Shelf, I then stapled it in place and tidied the edge with Silver Duct-Tape - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I utilized an old fan speed controller, I had once bought off E-Bay... and never used. This will be perfect for synchronizing the In-take and the Out-take fans as well as giving me control over the actual speed they spin at  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

Originally I had a DIY 'cake bowl' and 'washing machine pipe' pulling cold air in from my boarded up chimney.. Time for a change I think 



















I bought various bits of 4" ducting, and tried to assemble the intake as best as possible, and also tried to keep everything as small and as STEALTH as possible - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

Although the duct joins etc fit, and look set to work well, I was not happy with the distance it stuck out from the back of the cab... So....












I got busy with my Hack-saw and trimmed the join and the elbow, this allowed me to fix a ring in the intake hole 1st, then attach the elbow.. The ring made for a tighter fit once the elbow was lodged in place, then I just needed to apply some multi purpose sealant - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I bought a small 4" Odor Sok to stop any back-drafts and also filter the air for dust n bugs etc before the air comes in contact with the inside of the Grow Cab - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I fastened the Odor Sok in place with a Jubilee clip, and note: The Odor Soc and elbow sit alot closer to the cab now,(modified) - keeping it more stealth, I also added 2X 6" Flanges one to the in take and one to the out-take, just in-case my mate ever want to run a bigger lamp and needs to cool it better, it'll require minimal modding and he can then run 6" ducting  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

The cabs pretty much all done now... I have a few things left on my shopping list to tick off as well as painting the unit but we're almost at the finish line  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

Although I have already tidied the cable/s I may see if I can make it look more organised - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

I used some cheap filler to fill any old holes etc.. that are no longer used - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

All thats left on the shopping list is :-

 2X mini CFL's + fixtures
 Green bulb + fixture
 Air filter + ducting (if required)
 4L CANNA guide + laminate
 Small CANNA nuit range
 PH down (Phosphorus)
 Basic PH Test Kit
 Pippets
 Measuring cylinder 
 Mini SCROG Screen
 Heavy duty scissors
 Egg Flipper

and thats it finished  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wheres E.T.


Lol  E.T.  Well he's probably getting high somewhere, He'll never get home now I've hidden his ship in my mini cab  lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for the delay of my latest pic's etc... I have my laptop back now and I have loadsa memory so there will be no more delays I hope you've enjoyed my updates more coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

Well thats 2 things I can tick off my list of things to buy 



My list of *Things to buy* now reads as follows:-



 2X mini CFL's + fixtures
 Green bulb + fixture
 Air filter + ducting (if required)
 4L CANNA guide + laminate
 Small CANNA nuit range
 PH down (Phosphorus)
 Basic PH Test Kit
 Pippets
 Measuring cylinder
 Mini SCROG Screen


What to do next? ...............Skin up, kick back n chill with a GWS joint and a Jack Daniels and coke, phew! - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 15, 2011)

nice update buddy. does look to be near done but may be a bit nicer to figure out how to get those cords looking better and more stealth. the royal haze doesnt have any romulan in it from what i saw, still sounds to be good. you should try out the cheese!


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice update buddy. does look to be near done but may be a bit nicer to figure out how to get those cords looking better and more stealth. the royal haze doesnt have any romulan in it from what i saw, still sounds to be good. you should try out the cheese!


Yeah its pretty much ready to go  I may shorten the cables and also spray both the extension leads and the cables with Black Spray Paint.. I am not too bothered though as all cables etc will be hidden round the back of the cab  I may try n find some nice Romulan Fem Seeds the buds look well nice  !! I've smoked cheese before and its is a very nice smoke.. I'll write a list (or copy it from MY RIU page) of all the seeds I am wanting to grow as and when I get round to it  :-


*SEEDS TO GET!*


* BLACK DOMINA
* CINDARELLA 99 
* NYC DIESEL
* KALI MIST
* ALEGRIA
* THE CHURCH
* GREAT WHITE SHARK
* STRAWBERRY THAI
* TRAIN-WRECK
* ALASKAN ICE
* K-TRAIN
* EL-NINO
* HAWAIIAN SNOW
* SHARKS BREATH
* JACK HERER
* ROYAL HAZE
* G-13, ROCK cross
* PURPLE HAZE
* MALAWI GOLD
* ROMULAN


I've added it to my list ... Below are the seeds I already have...as well as a handful of bag-seed 







I will continue to get more seeds, but only want to buy from trusted seed banks with reasonable prices - STELTHY


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

hope those gh germinate better for you than mine did mate.........


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hope those gh germinate better for you than mine did mate.........


Funny you should say that, I tried growing the Train Wreck from GH it did sprout but with 3 1st mini leaves, then the stem went red and it died, So I grew the Great White Shark next and had no problems..I hope the rest of them germinate ok! Have you had problems with them ?? - STELTHY


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

had a few of those packs and the only ones i managed to grow were, 2 cheese, el nino, big bang and white widow and a lovely lemon skunk so 6 out of 12


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (May 15, 2011)

What's the spatula for?


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> What's the spatula for?


It's for mixing up nuits with  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 16, 2011)

Today I have decided to fill all the holes from previous equipment etc  there were quite a few but a bit of sealant soon sorted that... I am in 2 minds whether to paint it or not... I mean its for a mate... and as long as it works I dont think he's to fussed! But I also like to take pride in my work.. So.. ?? Anyway I am gonna roll a fatty n think it over  I have filled all the holes and used a marker pen to blend the dry sealant in with the black paint.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 16, 2011)

I printed off a CANNA Grow-Guide for my mate.. Although the DWC RES. Container is 5L I set the guide for 4L since I wanted to allow for the roots expanding.. 4L is a small RES size, But I've used this size before and know it works fine..







I cut down and laminated the GG and stapled it in place, ready for reference  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 16, 2011)

My list of *Things to buy* now reads as follows:-



 2X mini CFL's + fixtures
 Green bulb + fixture
 Air filter + ducting (if required)
 Small CANNA nuit range
 PH down (Phosphorus)
 Basic PH Test Kit
 Pippets
 Measuring cylinder
 Mini SCROG Screen



Hopefully all going well I should be finished within the next 2 weeks, also on that note - In 2 weeks my mate that took a clone from my *GWS* should be about to Harvest.. He has agreed to give me all his leaves and trim etc.. So it looks like it wont be to long before I document the *'Hash-Making'*  !!!

Then I may start a new grow in my cab! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2011)

I've just found a very interesting thread about Butane Extracting.. I will post a LINK below, as I know I'll be using it as reference in the future  and wont have to go searching for it  :- 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html


Ok back to the Mini-Cab  - STELTHY


----------



## TJefferson (May 17, 2011)

Holy shit man, bravo.


----------



## stelthy (May 25, 2011)

TJefferson said:


> Holy shit man, bravo.














Hi dude, Thank-you  Sorry its taken a while to reply/post in general...been pretty busy.. on organising a new sub-project thats 100% legal and promises high cash return   . Anyway,.. Speaking of cash.. I am low on it at the moment hence the small update.. I bought a PH Test Kit for the Mini-Cab and stapled the colour chart into the cab for reference at a quick glance.. nothing great to look at but is essential all the same. 


*SHOPPING LIST :-*



 2X mini CFL's + fixtures
 Green bulb + fixture
 Air filter + ducting (if required)
 Small CANNA nuit range
 PH down (Phosphorus)
 Pippets
 Measuring cylinder
 Mini SCROG Screen

I'll try n scrape together some more cash and tick off a few more items  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

i think wicks has got the cheapest scrog screen i've seen so far


----------



## Griffta (May 25, 2011)

I want to learn about scrogging, gonna have to check out your journal Las.
edit - oops sorry stealthy, thought I was in the UK thread!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 25, 2011)

stelthy- use should try some iso oil with some of your trim. if u want some info on it ill hook it up for u.


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> stelthy- use should try some iso oil with some of your trim. if u want some info on it ill hook it up for u.


Whats ISO oil ?? Yeah man by all means add *LINKS*, Pic's n Info etc..  I'll be sure to read up on it! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i think wicks has got the cheapest scrog screen i've seen so far


Cheers dude, I'll take a look  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

Almost *100,000* Views  happy dayz! I'd better add some updates soon  *REP!* for view 100,000 !!! ( If I can tell who you are  ) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

I decided to buy a couple of CFL's for side lighting, and a Green bulb for night work! and 2 lamp clips, with a little modding the CFLs will be hung.. I still need to get a mountable mogual base for the Green bulb. I'll upload some more pics shortly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

*SHOPPING LIST NOW READS AS FOLLOWS:-*



 Air filter + ducting (if required)
 Small CANNA nuit range
 PH down (Phosphorus)
 Pippets
 Measuring cylinder
 Mini SCROG Screen


I hope to be able to cross off some more items soon... the 'Mini-Cab' is nearly done  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

CFL side lighting installed, wired to 1 plug on a timer paired with the main LED UFO's time configuration, its the Green bulb next...gotta pop to the store to pick up a fitting and a switch.. more pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

i'll have some eggs sunny side up pls  (fish slice)

good darts bro


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 26, 2011)

looking good to go. i would say most things left can be achieved in a day with just a couple shops visited. 

iso oil is basically trim placed in a jar with isopropyl alcohol 91-99% drowning the trim. shake for a couple mins or let sit for a few days. then filter the alcohol out using a coffee filter to ensure no trim gets into the alcohol. pour the alcohol into a glass container, cooking pan or plate, not a jar. then let sit for a few days with a fan to evaporate the alcohol off or use heat such as a hair dryer or boil a pan of water and place the glass container on that for a faster evaporation rate. then your left with a oily hash like substance that is pretty much pure THC. 

heres my favorite link for a quick wash, ive got good results from this method. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66497


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking good to go. i would say most things left can be achieved in a day with just a couple shops visited.
> 
> iso oil is basically trim placed in a jar with isopropyl alcohol 91-99% drowning the trim. shake for a couple mins or let sit for a few days. then filter the alcohol out using a coffee filter to ensure no trim gets into the alcohol. pour the alcohol into a glass container, cooking pan or plate, not a jar. then let sit for a few days with a fan to evaporate the alcohol off or use heat such as a hair dryer or boil a pan of water and place the glass container on that for a faster evaporation rate. then your left with a oily hash like substance that is pretty much pure THC.
> 
> heres my favorite link for a quick wash, ive got good results from this method. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66497


Hmm I am gunna have to try this  How much will an oZ of trim make ?? Whats the best method of smoking this 'oil' ?? *REP!* for the info, cheers for that mate  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 27, 2011)

well i cant say for sure but i would guess i put about a half ounce in a jar and shook for about 3 to 5 min and got about 3 of those blades with atleast twice as much on each. its too sticky to weigh so i just leave it on the blade until im ready to smoke a bowl and then take nice chunk and put it on top of my bowl. that is in a bong so its not harsh so a pipe might be a bit rough. my buddy lined his joint up with some that i brought over and he was falling asleep in about 10 min haha. since you like rolling up you should try lining your paper with it after you roll it. another buddy on here grinded his trim up to get more in the jar and then used a drill bit with a zip tie on it to aggitate it much better then shaking and got a very nice amount off just a few runs. i just really enjoy it cause its about a hour process with a good sticky result that can blast anyone if you use the right amount. my suggestion is always use a bit more then you think will be good hahah to ensure it will get you. might cause your cab to be put off from being too high haha.


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

Next I decided to wire in the Green Night Light, I couldn't find a Green CFL, so I settled for a 15W Green Sign Bulb...thats GLS as far as I can tell. I bought a bulb holder for about 3 quid and bought a shitty cheap lamp, and 'hi-jacked'  the 3A plug, cable and switch not bad for 4 quid  With a little drilling and some clipping etc.. I had it installed - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

Oh, the old clips I removed came in handy.. I used one of them to hold a useful Memo Pad, so start dates etc can be recorded and viewed easily - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

This is a newer pic  What to do next ??!..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

I decided to buy a SCROG screen... I didn't get the chance to go to wicks so I picked up a 1m2 sheet from a local garden centre, it was about 8 quid.. but still.. I used just over a quarter of the screen, and cut it to size so it would fit around the items in the cab at the desired height - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

The above pictures pretty much explain the step-by-step method of installing the SCROG screen - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

*SHOPPING LIST NOW READS AS FOLLOWS:-*


 Air filter + ducting (if required)
 Small CANNA nuit range
 PH down (Phosphorus)
 Pippets
 Measuring cylinder


I should be able to tick the bottom 3 off in the next day or so, then its just the last bit I need to get some cash for.. Then the units good for going on sale  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

These are pretty much the final tasks, The out-take fan's light leak will be resolved as and when I can get a small 4" filter, and the light gap in the front will be dealt with some time this week. I also plan to use some Black Spray Paint to tidy up the left side of the cab, around the out-take ducts, just to tidy the Mini-Cab up and a final cable tidy will be included - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (May 28, 2011)

pictures didn't come up =/


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> pictures didn't come up =/


Is that better ?? I just re entered the URL codes... - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 28, 2011)

still no pics


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

Fuck! ... I'll have ago re doing them again this morning.. I dunno why they won't display, I did everything I normal do to upload pics, hmm ....- STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Fuck! ... I'll have ago re doing them again this morning.. I dunno why they won't display, I did everything I normal do to upload pics, hmm ....- STELTHY


I've re-reloaded the pics and keeping my fingers crossed ya can all see 'em ?? - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (May 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I've re-reloaded the pics and keeping my fingers crossed ya can all see 'em ?? - STELTHY


Nope  ...........


----------



## Griffta (May 30, 2011)

stealthy - wha gwaan with the pics bro? I wanna see your LED project


----------



## stelthy (May 30, 2011)

Griffta said:


> stealthy - wha gwaan with the pics bro? I wanna see your LED project


Hi Griffta, Yeah I know dude!! Fuck! ... my pics wont load up..I mean I can see them.. But no one else can!?? I think I'll try n upload a few in a min after this post I just cant figure wtf is stopping the pics from being seen  - STELTHY


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi Griffta, Yeah I know dude!! Fuck! ... my pics wont load up..I mean I can see them.. But no one else can!?? I think I'll try n upload a few in a min after this post I just cant figure wtf is stopping the pics from being seen  - STELTHY


havent updated your browser lately have you? i cant even load up if i update mine.....


----------



## stelthy (May 30, 2011)

Griffta said:


> stealthy - wha gwaan with the pics bro? I wanna see your LED project


Hi Griffta, Yeah I know dude!! Fuck! ... my pics wont load up..I mean I can see them.. But no one else can!?? I think I'll try n upload a few in a min after this post I just cant figure wtf is stopping the pics from being seen  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> havent updated your browser lately have you? i cant even load up if i update mine.....


Hi dude, nah I deleted a shit-load of 'history' but haven't changed my actual browser, I'll give another pic a go shortly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

i see them!!! looking awesome!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i see them!!! looking awesome!


Hi Dude, Thanks!  .. Can you see all of them or just the 2 I uploaded above ?? - STELTHY


----------



## WestAussie (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope, just the two above man.


----------



## lowryder666 (Jun 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Fuck! ... I'll have ago re doing them again this morning.. I dunno why they won't display, I did everything I normal do to upload pics, hmm ....- STELTHY


Hi Stelthy.


You've simply been fucking up the URL somehow

"https://www.rollitup.org/members/stelthy-114280-albums-mini-cab-tidy-up-picture1622278-023.jpg" WORKS OK

"https://www.rollitup.org/members/stelthy-114280-albums-mini-cab-tidy-up-picture1622246-014.jpg/bmi_orig_img/stelthy-114280-albums-mini-cab-tidy-up-picture1622246-014.jpg" NOT WORKING (URL INVALID/ILLEGAL)


Hope this helps
Try going back and editing your posts and delete the URL crap that shouldn't be there. In the example above that's everything from "/bmi_orig...."


----------



## poptcorn (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to ask, whats the spatula for (hanging in your cab)?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

WestAussie said:


> Nope, just the two above man.


Hmm, ok I may upload the others again now...one last try lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> Hi Stelthy.
> 
> 
> You've simply been fucking up the URL somehow
> ...


Thanks dude that's very helpful  *REP!* Cheers mate  I think I had pressed* Ctrl* + either* A* or *R* to improve the picture quality..as some of the pics looked grainy, it must be that you can't upload pics whilst the computer is doing this command?!! I'll try again now.. I hope it works! It should do since the other 2 showed....Bare with me - STELTHY


----------



## Griffta (Jun 1, 2011)

looks really nice Stealth - you know your shit when it comes to cabs.
Did you say you were building this for your mate? You tempted to go LED?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

poptcorn said:


> I have to ask, whats the spatula for (hanging in your cab)?


I have spatula's hanging in both my main and project cab's... I use them to pre-mix my nuits before I add them to my Res. tubs, because they have lots of holes in the Spatula's they mix water/nuits perfectly. I've always said if you find something that works : stick with it until you find something better. So far I am happy with my method !!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG I cant edit the posts now lol fuck! lol ah man!! I will duplicate the pics and text and add them again below, fingers crossed they display this time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

Next I decided to wire in the Green Night Light, I couldn't find a Green CFL, so I settled for a 15W Green Sign Bulb...thats GLS as far as I can tell. I bought a bulb holder for about 3 quid and bought a shitty cheap lamp, and 'hi-jacked' the 3A plug, cable and switch not bad for 4 quid With a little drilling and some clipping etc.. I had it installed - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, the old clips I removed came in handy.. I used one of them to hold a useful Memo Pad, so start dates etc can be recorded and viewed easily - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a newer pic What to do next ??!..... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

I decided to buy a SCROG screen... I didn't get the chance to go to wicks so I picked up a 1m2 sheet from a local garden centre, it was about 8 quid.. but still.. I used just over a quarter of the screen, and cut it to size so it would fit around the items in the cab at the desired height - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

The above pictures pretty much explain the step-by-step method of installing the SCROG screen - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

These are pretty much the final tasks, The out-take fan's light leak will be resolved as and when I can get a small 4" filter, and the light gap in the front will be dealt with some time this week. I also plan to use some Black Spray Paint to tidy up the left side of the cab, around the out-take ducts, just to tidy the Mini-Cab up and a final cable tidy will be included - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Jun 1, 2011)

situation nominal!!

Cab's looking great, especially the scrog screen


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> situation nominal!!
> 
> Cab's looking great, especially the scrog screen





Griffta said:


> looks really nice Stealth - you know your shit when it comes to cabs.
> Did you say you were building this for your mate? You tempted to go LED?


Hi dude, yeah I am building it for a mate, and using up all or most of my spare grow equipment in the process ... which will in-turn please my wife, that the house is getting tidyer etc etc... I myself am on the fence with LEDS I am very aware of the pros n cons etc, I think since the LED diodes? Started at 1W then Progressed to 2 & 3W etc I think I'll switch when the individual LED light s/diodes put out 10W each .. I Think that will give them a huge lead in the ever lasting and on going battle with HID, I am very interested to see how BUDBABY gets on with his new age LEDs and will act accordingly upon the results  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Jun 1, 2011)

awesome dude !! thats one cool cab you built there.. this should be your part time job or something.. heh keep it going mate. peace


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> awesome dude !! thats one cool cab you built there.. this should be your part time job or something.. heh keep it going mate. peace


Hi L.W.420, Thanks man  I'd love to be a 'Cab-Builder'    I will prob make another one at a later date and post that on this thread too! For now I have a few more alterations to make to the above cab.. Then it should be about time to document the '*Hash-Making*' ....I'll take a few pic's from my mates cab, (my 2nd cab)... and his plant, (My GWS Clone).. then do a step-by-step guide to the Hash Making - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought a small bottle of *PH Down*, & some* pippets*. So when I sell the cab all that will be needed is a *FEM seed* and a *single plug socket*. I've learnt you have to spend money to make money  I am just trying not to spend to much lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2011)

*SHOPPING LIST NOW READS AS FOLLOWS:-*


 4" Carbon Filter
 Small CANNA nuit range
 Measuring cylinder


I need to get some cash for the* CANNA - Mini Nuit Range* and *4" Carbon Filter*.. I should be able to get a *measuring cylinder* today. Then the units good for going on sale - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok its been a while.... I have finished and sold the Cab. now, it went to another mate as the one it was intended for had 'arguments' with his Mrs about him having it.. Also my other mate, (the one with a clone from my GWS) has been taking his time and as far as I know he's still flowering her...I should be seeing him later tonight so I'll snap some pics whilst I am there. I still have just over a month to go until I can start my next grow. I have mainly been getting high these past 4 weeks, I started with 2-3 joints a day.. and am now on around 7-10 lol  Baring in mind I still have responsibilities and being a good husband etc... But I am cutting back down and want to occupy my mind with all things 'Next-Grow' related, I should be posting pics later this evening of the GWS Clone and hope to get some idea of what quantity/quality Hash we'll be able to gather. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok a long over due update is here  I had an accident with my digi-cam and have lost a load of prized pics.. But I do have a few of the *HASH MAKING*, so please enjoy the pics - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

Above is my Pollenator, its 80% full with Ice, cold tap water and a large pyramid mesh bag full of trim etc.... 30 mins of the Ice being rotated left and right, the water turns a goldy green colour and then it was time to siv for that 4:20 gold  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

I used 3 Micron bags.. (work bag not shown) I used 220 MC, (to get rid of the planty Hash.) 120 MC and 75 MC, since we didnt have that much trim, we chose to only make 2 different grades - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

After the Green Gold had been sived this is whats left on the Micron screen.. You pull the screen over a plate and scrape the wet hash into a pile and place it on a sheet of cardboard to dry out.. the cardboard absorbes the moisture and then soon after the Hash is good to smoke  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a stodgey bit of Hash in the process of drying out  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

A few hours later and we were good to go, nothing like a good roast dinner followed by good beer and good Hash  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2011)

And there it is, job done  ... SMOKE REPORT coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 30, 2011)

looks good stelthy! glad to hear you made your hash finally.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally the time has come to clean out my cab from my previous grow and start up my newest grow log etc  The main cab was pretty simple to clean however I have a few bits n pieces I need to replace, for instance my* Air Pump*; only one channel is working, so looks like I need a new one.. and new *Bubble discs*.. 







Despite the crap pic quality, you can see that the ladies roots have got inside the bubble disc and destroyed it/them from the inside out 

I will replace these this week, however ...







I planted 2 of my new seeds, so only a week or so until the lights turn on... Oh! I chose *'Cheese'* and *'Royale Haze'* for my next grow!  More pics etc coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

ill be watching!!! glad to see you back in action! whats the wattage going to be?


----------



## stelthy (Jul 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ill be watching!!! glad to see you back in action! whats the wattage going to be?


Hi dude,  I am going to be *Vegging *with a *250W Metal Halide*, and *Flowering* with hopefully a* Dual Spec 400W HPS*, the weathers to hot for the *600* yet.. I was contemplating just using *250W for Veg and Flower*.. But I still want a nice yield hence the *400* in Flower.. The main difference will be a _*Dual-Spec bulb* in Flower_, and obviously the seeds  I hope to get my 14 mega pixel camera fixed soon.. the pics above are from my wife's old cam and could be so much nicer to look at. - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

well on this run i reccommend taking some clones if you get some females! ive looking at the local clinics around here and one has that royal haze clones which always makes me remember about this thread. will be nice to see how they grow.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> well on this run i reccommend taking some clones if you get some females! ive looking at the local clinics around here and one has that royal haze clones which always makes me remember about this thread. will be nice to see how they grow.


Yeah I look forward to seeing the size differences/simerlarities between the 2 strains, I may take some clones for a mate.. However I dont have a 2nd cab yet to make use of the clones for myself. I'll make sure the whole grow is well documented and full of great pictures - STELTHY


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 18, 2011)

Whew, thats a lot of reading for one sitting! Started and read the whole 201 pages with only one short break. 
Stealthy, this was one fun thread you started here 
Sub'd and +rep


----------



## stelthy (Jul 19, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> Whew, thats a lot of reading for one sitting! Started and read the whole 201 pages with only one short break.
> Stealthy, this was one fun thread you started here
> Sub'd and +rep


Cheers Keiserrott  glad you enjoyed my efforts, as always there's still heaps more to come, cheers for the REP man! - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Stelthy,

Followed your last grow and tuning in for this one as well. I have a very similiar set up myself, so its fun to watch Looking forward to watching them grow !


----------



## stelthy (Jul 19, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Hey Stelthy,
> 
> Followed your last grow and tuning in for this one as well. I have a very similiar set up myself, so its fun to watch Looking forward to watching them grow !


Glad to have you on-board man!  Do you have a *LINK* to a thread with your set-up? T'd be cool to check it out  I can't wait till the seeds 'pop' and the tap-root is on its way in search of water+nuits+air  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 19, 2011)

I bought a new *air-pump* today... not that I needed to after all.. _I found one of the airlines had been pulled out from the air-pump_  oh well I have a spare pump at least lol, I also bought...







Some new *Bubble Discs*.. they look kinda crap but I suppose they'll never really be seen once they're in my *DWC* pots and they bubble the pots very well now!! So the nuit supply is nicely airiated... I hope to add some more updates soon - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Jul 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Glad to have you on-board man!  Do you have a *LINK* to a thread with your set-up? T'd be cool to check it out  I can't wait till the seeds 'pop' and the tap-root is on its way in search of water+nuits+air  - STELTHY


I don't have a thread right now, but Im going to start one once I start flowering next week. Are you doing a soil grow with this one or both hydro this time?


----------



## stelthy (Jul 19, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> I don't have a thread right now, but Im going to start one once I start flowering next week. Are you doing a soil grow with this one or both hydro this time?


I'am doing 2 in Hydro this time round  Hydro-Grown plants seem to grow a lot bigger, a lot quicker and from experience ie, the *'Great White Shark'* from my last grow filled well over half my *SCROG screen*, so I am confident a good yield is as good as 3 months away  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok... I checked in on the seeds this morning.. The *Haze* has a tiny tap-root unfolding, but the *Cheese* looks more or less the same (seed).. Although *PH balanced water* is fine for seedlings I thought since I bought it I may as well use it and that *'CANNA's START'* it gives young seedlings their first dose of diluted nuits as and when they pop  I am thinking I'll give them both a couple more days and keep my fingers crossed that the *Cheese* pops soon, if not I may remove it and place it in my *heated propagator,* I usually put then *seeds and Rockwool cubes *in the *Propagator* first anyway.. but since the weather is warm and the *Res.* is at *20oC* I thought I may as well stick them in the *DWC pots* straight away. I hope to see* 2 *little seedling's soon as I am getting impatient and want to turn my lights on *18/6*, I hope to update again soon! - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 23, 2011)

I sent you a pm asking how much you spent total on your box. I have read through pretty much all 200 of these pages. and decided on using something similar to your setup. I really like the set up man it looks really pro. Do you have any problems with noice? also could u send me a list of everything you had to buy and everything you used? if thats not to much of a problem. I was thinking of buying a bcnl producer box(really expensive) after looking at your design tho i think i might go with this. although i am wanting to do more then 2 plants do you think i could fit more then 2 in there


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> I sent you a pm asking how much you spent total on your box. I have read through pretty much all 200 of these pages. and decided on using something similar to your setup. I really like the set up man it looks really pro. Do you have any problems with noice? also could u send me a list of everything you had to buy and everything you used? if thats not to much of a problem. I was thinking of buying a bcnl producer box(really expensive) after looking at your design tho i think i might go with this. although i am wanting to do more then 2 plants do you think i could fit more then 2 in there


Hi dude, I only have a problem with noise whilst running the 600... which is rarely done at the moment.. The fan turbo's up and you can hear the air being expelled through the filter.. I cant really be ass'd to write out a list of everything I've used... t'will will take ages, n I have a hang over today... most the stuff is visable from the pics I have uploaded.. I may do a list another day, and add prices to to get an accurate price for everything, and in doing so help ya out man, But not today  am ultra tired...Stuck to just Stella last night...no spirits etc, BUT must of easily consumed 14 pints, at a mates wedding, today I am shakey, tired and nausous but hey! Fuck it man I should be right as rain by tommoz  Glad your impressed with my project  In this unit I could re-design the shelf for 4 DWC tubs... no problem, However I dont really need that much bud as its all personal lol.. 2 plants and sometimes one is plenty and lasts ages  But if you copied it... you could do 4 good sized plants in DWC or 6 Dwarfs in DWC or prob 6 or 8 in soil... although the nuit storage area would the been used for the DWC tubs not the nuits lol.. However you could set up a unit in almost the same way but use a bigger/wider cab.. then you could fit as many as the width of the cab etc would allow!  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah im still going through your whole thread lol.. Ive got about 3 months of planning and building to do to build my own box. I wana copy your design completely. ONly problem is i cant drill a hole in my ceiling(live in a rental house my girlfriends parents own theyd kill me and my girl would raise hell) but i def like your design and ill prob do it for 4 plants. Only problem im comining across so far is the wiring parts. IM not good with wires always seem to fuck up. But hey gotta learn someway. Im currently on page 62 of this thread lol.. Wish there wasnt so many comments in between. Im def gonna read the whole thing before i start building. I really am impressed with this box man. Is this gonna be ur first grow in it or have you done one already and i havent got that far yet? and no worries on the list I am slowly making one as i read through everything. But it would be great if you would do a list  I dont need one with prices just all the items but if you dont want to do it thats cool cuz like i said im writing everything down throughout your thread. Hopefully i can copy your set up itd be great


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2011)

I just opened my Cab this morning and was happy to see the *'Royale Haze'* has sprouted... 







However the color coated* Green House Seeds 'Cheese' *doesnt seem to have done anything......So for backup... I have :-







Thrown in another *Royale Haze* seed in my heated propagator...

and as of today have turned my main lamp on* 18/6 * - STELTHY


----------



## Dr.Grower (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey stelthy great cabs and great grow journals! Youre one of my main influences in choosing a DWC system! I'd love it if you would stop by my thread sometime and leave a comment. Thanks bro. Can't wait to see how your new grow goes!


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 24, 2011)

I really likke how you go into dept with everything in this thread man. I thought i would have a problem wiring the fans but i read further on now i am on page 75 and you described how to do the fans. So now no problem there.. I love it how you take pics of every step of everything you do. I shud have no problem making a cab now. I plan on making my a lil bigger then yours. And where did you get the chopper stopper from.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> I really likke how you go into dept with everything in this thread man. I thought i would have a problem wiring the fans but i read further on now i am on page 75 and you described how to do the fans. So now no problem there.. I love it how you take pics of every step of everything you do. I shud have no problem making a cab now. I plan on making my a lil bigger then yours. And where did you get the chopper stopper from.


I got that from my Local Hydro shop.. I'll find out the propper name for the stuff and that should help you out.. its not hella expensive either so thats always a bonus  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome thatd be cool. Havent had a chance to read anymore into the thread.. And im still kind of confused as to wat it actually does? is it for choppers looking for grows or is it a sound proof thing I tried google searching both things came up lol so kinda confused


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> awesome thatd be cool. Havent had a chance to read anymore into the thread.. And im still kind of confused as to wat it actually does? is it for choppers looking for grows or is it a sound proof thing I tried google searching both things came up lol so kinda confused


It stops the Helicopters FLIR guns from seeing the Infra Red heat signature that certain grow lights give off and also hot areas in rooms etc etc.. Use as much as you can.. ie cover the complete cab, and the area above and around etc so walls behind it, loft space above etc etc, the plastic sheeting is black on the outside and white on the inside and is infused with a metal substrate that inturn erases the heat/Infra red signatures the feds like to pick up on....

However NEWS FLASH.. They are now using a newer technology that detects loud in-line fans etc...and they can tell the difference between a normal house fan and a 'Grow' fan, even from up in a chopper, however.... I believe its only the 12"+ size that full industrial "illegal" growers use, so a dimable 4" - 8" in-line fan 'Should' be fine. 

I also use sound proofing (Accoustic sound mat, & Dyna Mat) to more or less silence the noise of the in-line fan and air movement  ...its always about taking precautions and thinking ahead...........................well ahead!  

Hope thats helpful  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 25, 2011)

like always your extremely helpful. Im just getting to the part in your thread where your talking about your first grow in this.. Although your plant hasnt sprouted yet..


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Stelthy,

How well did that Cardboard box work for drying inside the cab? I'm going to be finding myself in a similar situation soon since i'm starting flowering tomorrow. Those minor light leaks seem to affect anything? Worried about air flow as I won't have the fan on the bottom.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Hey Stelthy,
> 
> How well did that Cardboard box work for drying inside the cab? I'm going to be finding myself in a similar situation soon since i'm starting flowering tomorrow. Those minor light leaks seem to affect anything? Worried about air flow as I won't have the fan on the bottom.


The Cardboard box idea worked well for me, the box had downward vents cut into it and they were barely open 0.5mm each (x4) but the design/idea only really worked...I think... because of the fan underneath. If you had a spare CPU fan laying about and an old mobile phone transformer you could hack the transformer to power the fan and then just elevate the box and CPU fan slightly and could achieve the same thing  The light didnt seem to effect the potency of the drying buds (in cardboard box) and they all tasted good too, I know legend has it that the buds should receive 0% light when drying.... and I agree! ..But sometimes things cant be helped and custom adjustments need to be made  in this case all went swimmingly well, lol  - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks,
Yeah now that you say that I remember I've got an old CPU fan I never got to use on my pc I'll see if I can rig something like that up. 
Either way I love the idea


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 25, 2011)

alright ive seen the grow. I just cant find were it tells me what you yielded off of this man.. How much did you get off the great white and the strawberry thai. That drawer looks really good man. Anyway I got ahold of some cash. Imma build my very own stelthy grow cab.. Or atleast try... I honestly am not a DIY person


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW wait, did you build another box? Im confused whats that??? tell me please


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> alright ive seen the grow. I just cant find were it tells me what you yielded off of this man.. How much did you get off the great white and the strawberry thai. That drawer looks really good man. Anyway I got ahold of some cash. Imma build my very own stelthy grow cab.. Or atleast try... I honestly am not a DIY person


I yielded *9.3 oZ* off the *Great White Shark*, and the *Strawberry Thai* and the miniature *Random Seed*, if I recall the *GWS = 5.1 oZ, S.T = 2.9 oZ and the mini random seed was 1.2 or 1.3 oZ * Fully dried and cured  Yeah it was nice waking up to a chest of drawers full of buds instead of a drawer full of socks etc  I also managed to make a just under a *Q of Ice Hash from all the trim*, and a pipe to taste test the new buds out of the plants main stem  I look forward to seeing your cab... Please send me a *LINK* when you do, it'd be cool to see what you do! Before this cab and my 2 previous cabs, the only thing I'd ever made was a speaker box for a mates car....But when your really into something and it fully captures your imagination... the skies the limit - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> WOW wait, did you build another box? Im confused whats that??? tell me please


Lol  Yeah I have built *"5" Cabs* in total so far  I'll post *a few pics* of each below as a comparison  






This is the remains of my *1st* ever attempt at a cab, I ran a *150W Envirolite CFL*, a *5L Res*. drew air in via a washing machine hose from a small hole in a boarded up chimney, With the exception of the basic reflector that I cut down with tin-snips and the bulb... I custom made and fitted it all together... It started life as someones *Kitchen Cupboard*..But I saw potential, and rescued it from being taken by the refuge collectors. I grew erm.... *Afgan Kush Ryder* and* Jack Herer* if my memory serves me correct  the *Ryder* was only *19" tall *but still gave just under *2oZ* and the *Jack Herer *turned into a *37" monster* that had huge buds (_although quite airy_) and that gave me just over *3oZ*. Well now ya've seen my *1st ever cab..* Now onto my 2nd Cab.. 


















This is my *2nd Cab* I made, its a *cheap office cupboard* that I converted, I ran a mixture of lights but mostly I ran *2x 90W LED UFO's* and a few different wattages of *Envirolite CFL*, ie *125w, 150w*.....Whatever happened to those?, and *250w*. I grew *Jack Herer* and a *Skunk/Cheese** cross*. I cant remember what weight I pulled however judging by the size of the *Jack Herer* I am sure I would have been quite happy... and I remember the *Skunk/Cheese Cross* fuckin stunk '*Hard-core*'  













** * This was an attempt at converting my *2nd Cab* into a *400W HPS setup*...however my fan was to small and heat was to much of an issue... I was pretty skint at the time and couldnt afford a new fan, and wanted to '_Pass_' on the idea of downgrading to a *150W HPS* with *Hacked ballast*, I kinda wish I had tried it though  I then sold the cab to a mate  and did it up for him... He now runs a 250w Envirolite and just grows 1 plant at a time, and is doing quite well... However since I never used this *400w* setup I cant really count it..


































This is my *'3rd'* Cab, *4th* if you count the *400w attempt* (_above_)... A few more pics for this one but theres a lot to cover  .. *This is the Cab I am sticking with!* But I still have some great ideas and improvements I could make... Or I could build for a mate or summink. It can run *250w, 400w*, and *600w* - (_peak Winter months only_) it is fully kitted out but does (_at this stage_) 'Lack' *Co2*.... But when I can finally find some* 6" fully air-lockable electronic dampers* I will add the *Co2*... Summink to look forward to eh?!!  So far I have pulled *9.3 oZ total* (_dry weight_) from this Cab and have just started my 2nd grow in it 


















And this is my *"5"* Cab.... (_1st Cab Modified and decorated_) I decided to use up a load of the 'spare crap' I had laying about the place and make a *"5th"* cab out of it  The idea was to use up all the old parts and get rid of the Cab which was taking up space, and my Mrs wanted a clutter free house, and I also knew I could make a profit on it to so I did it up and sold it to a mate!


At this stage I am kinda lost, as far as making Cabs go... I have a real passion for making them and thats why I have helped other* RIU* members build Cabs Via the net, I look forward to building another one but as for when - who knows  .... Lol ..

Hope you've enjoyed my History lesson  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 26, 2011)

Those cabs are pretty cool.. I wana build one.. Dont think im going to tho I think I might just order one offline..


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> Those cabs are pretty cool.. I wana build one.. Dont think im going to tho I think I might just order one offline..


They are good fun to build and you can make them to cover your every need, and for alot cheaper than you could buy one on-line for.. But they are time consuming if you want them perfect! (like me). If you do buy one please send me a *LINK* so I can see what you got and for how much?  cheers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2011)

I may do a PC Grow-Case just for fun at a later date - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.supercloset.com/index.php?c=category&m=index&d=4
these are the ones im looking at but their really expensive and look cheaply made. Im also looking at the bcnl products.. they look alot better but they cost like 3 times more.. Heres one im looking at getting on my budget right now. http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/indoor-hydroponic-grow-boxes/the-bud-pro 
there is no prices on the bcnl website. I had them send me a price list of everything. That one is i believe 2700$. Still not sure if im gonna just build on or buy one..
Specs and price on the bud pro bcnl product
The Bud Pro is 36 inches wide by 72 inches tall and 24 inches deep. The Bud Pro enables you to vegetate and flower your plants right from seed or clone to a fully mature plant. We give you step by step instructions showing you exactly how to do everything. Once the plants have reached 7-8 inches tall on average in vegetation stage you flick a switch to finish the flowering process. With the Bud Pro it will enable you to harvest 12 fully mature plants every 10-12 weeks, cropping around 1 ounce per plant. All machines comes with step by step instructions showing you exactly how to do everything. 
The Bud Pro grows 12 plants and harvests every 10-12 weeks. It comes standard with co2, carbon filter, hydro, water and air pumps, HPS bulb along with a 4 month supply of nutrients and rockwool for $2000


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> http://www.supercloset.com/index.php?c=category&m=index&d=4
> these are the ones im looking at but their really expensive and look cheaply made. Im also looking at the bcnl products.. they look alot better but they cost like 3 times more.. Heres one im looking at getting on my budget right now. http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/indoor-hydroponic-grow-boxes/the-bud-pro
> there is no prices on the bcnl website. I had them send me a price list of everything. That one is i believe 2700$. Still not sure if im gonna just build on or buy one..
> Specs and price on the bud pro bcnl product
> ...


The Bud Pro 12 planter sounds good... I am going to check out those LINK's shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah it looks good bud i really think i might be able to build one cheaper. Its made out of a medal cabinet too. I think that it would over heat to much.. Idk.. and i think that if i got this cabinet it might produce more then one that I could build myself. Cause honestly I dont know shit about it.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 26, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> http://www.supercloset.com/index.php?c=category&m=index&d=4
> these are the ones im looking at but their really expensive and look cheaply made. Im also looking at the bcnl products.. they look alot better but they cost like 3 times more.. Heres one im looking at getting on my budget right now. http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/indoor-hydroponic-grow-boxes/the-bud-pro
> there is no prices on the bcnl website. I had them send me a price list of everything. That one is i believe 2700$. Still not sure if im gonna just build on or buy one..
> Specs and price on the bud pro bcnl product
> ...









Hmm.. its nice and clean and looks good to *Veg* in BUT!! its way to small to *Flower* anywhere near *12 plants* you'll be lucky to fit *3 mature plants* in there, and seeing the size makes me think that *$2000.00 *price tag is more than a little steep... I could help you make the same one for under *$700.00* ...well under  If your looking to Flower between *6* and *12* good sized plants, and aren't to good at *DIY*, prob the *best option* would to be to go for a *Large Grow Tent* and just buy your lighting and nuits separatley and you'd still spend way less than *$2000.00* I'll try n find a LINK to the sort of tent I am talking about  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 26, 2011)

okay a link would be nice. But the thing with the whole tent thing is I need complete stealth. And I dont have a whole room to put it in.. can grow tents be put outside? like in a garage or something.. Only thing i can think of that would hurt it is it gets really cold were i live.. and really hot in summer. if i can put one outside and maybe figure a way to control temps.. I think i might get one..


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> okay a link would be nice. But the thing with the whole tent thing is I need complete stealth. And I dont have a whole room to put it in.. can grow tents be put outside? like in a garage or something.. Only thing i can think of that would hurt it is it gets really cold were i live.. and really hot in summer. if i can put one outside and maybe figure a way to control temps.. I think i might get one..








Hi Shortcutt, Here's a LINK to the type of tent you'll need for upto 12 Plants:-



http://www.hydroxpress.co.uk/grow-tents-stands/45-the-extra-large-grow-tent.html



This is the kind of size you'll need.. there are also ones available with a divider in the middle so you can have one side Vegging and the other side Flowering... although good quality well thought out ones are hard to find so it'd probably pay you to have 2 seperate tents, one for Veg and one for Flower, the one above is only £375.00 inc Tax! Thats a pretty good deal and much much cheaper than the medical cab... and smaller tents are even less still, so even if you buy 2 and place them side by side you will STILL pay less than that Medical Cab and have the right ammount of room you need to grow 12 plants approx. 

You could easily put the tents in a Garage, and you can buy duct silencers to muffle the air in/out-takes.. I would reccomend getting big in-line fan/s 8" should do fine.. and get nice big Carbon Filters so as not to risk any unwanted smells escaping  

You can use a digital thermostat to control heaters and AC depending on the weather, once its all plugged in and configured, it will control the temps and keep them around 26oC ~ Perfect eh?!! 

I can help ya, via this site.... Hope the above info is of some help to you  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok... Back to my *Grow-Log*.. I opened my cab this morning the *'Royale Haze'* is doing well and has *2* baby leaves, However both the seed's in the *DWC* pot *(Cheese)*, and the one in my heated Propagator 'another* (Royale Haze)*' have done precisely squat!  ... I only need one of them to sprout.. So I can place it in the Cab.. I sure hope they hurry up  I'll add more pics in a couple of days - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 27, 2011)

plant is looking great man.. And thanks for all the help sorry for spamming your thread with my newbie questions. Thanks for all the help. Hopefully ill be able to start me a grow soon and ill start my own thread.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> plant is looking great man.. And thanks for all the help sorry for spamming your thread with my newbie questions. Thanks for all the help. Hopefully ill be able to start me a grow soon and ill start my own thread.


Cheers dude  No worries man always happy to help  when you start your own thread be sure to pass me a *LINK* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is for any of you that are not understanding how the Scrog works.
Pull the stem under and push up thru the furthest hole. Repeat process
You do not want to weave the stem thru the screen. Simply pull and push from under.
This will result in the plant spreading like wild fire and taking over the screen.
Training the plant to the screen as opposed to using the screen merely for support. 
Merely supporting the plant with the screen is not considered a Scrog.







I copied and pasted this from RIU member '*BluBerry*' and deem it helpful since my last grow was a noob attempt (_at Scrogging_) and involved a lot of plant ties, this pic shows how its done and thats exactly what I plan to do  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

*Shinning Silver Haze*

*Shining Silver Haze* is an excellent choice for the *Haze* lover looking for a quick flowering plant. Taking its genes from Colombian, Mexican, Thai, and Jamaican, this well rounded strain delivers medicinal quality buds that produce an extremely relaxing physical high.

*Shining Silver Haze *stays small and bushy, growing small rounded leaves on sturdy stems. This plant does best indoors, although outdoor gardeners will also be pleased with the results.

Height: *70-80 cm* | T.H.C. Content:* 20%* | Genetic background: *Sativa* | Flowering time:* 9-10 weeks* | Yield: *450 grams *| Harvest month: late *October*


I bought some new seeds today... some *'SHINNING-SILVER-HAZE'*, I'am going to sew just *1* of these seeds.. and see what happens... its a '3-way race' between the *CHEESE*, the *ROYALE-HAZE* and the *SHINING-SILVER-HAZE*, as to who's gonna "pop" 1st and be the *2nd plant in my DWC Grow* ?? ...only time will tell - STELTHY


----------



## Charlie Who? (Jul 29, 2011)

wotanskrieger said:


> for an area that small, you're going to have to ventilate the shit out of it...have an air intake, and air exhaust. to make it stealth, make sure your exhaust includes a carbon filter! good luck!
> PS, i have a 600w hps lumatek in my garage w/o air ducting, and it keeps the entire garage plenty warm...so keep that in mind!


Seriously!!! I have 2 600 w. HPS in my garage and in the summer, I keep the lights on at NIGHT because even with two fans and the gargage door cracked six inches, the temp in there (if it's 90 or higher outside) can go thru the roof. By going dark in the daytime and lights on at night...plus the two fans and the slightly open garage door, I can keep the growroom around 80 degrees.
But in a small space? Whew! man...you are gonna have to get that heat vented OUT, somehow. Can you vent up and into the attic? or to the outside?

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Jul 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I bought some new seeds today... some *'SHINNING-SILVER-HAZE'*, I'am going to sew just *1* of these seeds.. and see what happens... its a 3-way race between the *CHEESE*, the *ROYALE-HAZE* and the *SHINING-SILVER-HAZE*, as to who's gonna pop 1st and be the *2nd plant in my DWC Grow* ?? ...only time will tell - STELTHY


Well....what if the one seed turns out to me a male?

The biggest pain in my ass so far has been the bummer of wasting time, lights and nutes on a plant that turns out to be a male. Statistically, I think I read that one of four plants will be male, but in Real Life, you can never tell. Still...Id start 2 or better, 3...... because of 3 you're almost certain to get at least ONE girl. From germination to showing gender will be at least 6 weeks, more likely 8. That's a LOT of time wasted IF your one plant is a male. That might be just me, LOL. I am truly LOUSY at seeing pre-flowers and have to wait until I see "balls" to feel absolutely CERTAIN. Last summer I had a RUN of males. Of six White Widow seeds, FIVE were males. I couldnt believe it. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????? LOL....Jeeeeez.

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Jul 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, yeah man that bulb heats up a shit load lol, but bare with me as I am not going to skrimp on this one!... lots of cash is being put to good use  I bought the 400 version before but then I thought fuck-it lol the 600 is the best so I'll get that and mod it till it runs cool, how do you rate the 600's performance the one I just got has a boost button too,  happy day lol - STELTHY


I know a guy who produces great grows in a closet with a 400w. He vents into a sewer pipe, LOL.

Heat is gonna be your only problem. I think you did good to go with a 400.

CW


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> Seriously!!! I have 2 600 w. HPS in my garage and in the summer, I keep the lights on at NIGHT because even with two fans and the gargage door cracked six inches, the temp in there (if it's 90 or higher outside) can go thru the roof. By going dark in the daytime and lights on at night...plus the two fans and the slightly open garage door, I can keep the growroom around 80 degrees.
> But in a small space? Whew! man...you are gonna have to get that heat vented OUT, somehow. Can you vent up and into the attic? or to the outside?
> 
> CW


Thats all sorted now dude,... I run the 600 during peak Winter months, and turn off my house heating, the exhaust (blown into house) keeps the whole house plenty warm  ...saving on central heating costs  and I pull cool/cold air in from the loft through the ceiling  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> Well....what if the one seed turns out to me a male?
> 
> The biggest pain in my ass so far has been the bummer of wasting time, lights and nutes on a plant that turns out to be a male. Statistically, I think I read that one of four plants will be male, but in Real Life, you can never tell. Still...Id start 2 or better, 3...... because of 3 you're almost certain to get at least ONE girl. From germination to showing gender will be at least 6 weeks, more likely 8. That's a LOT of time wasted IF your one plant is a male. That might be just me, LOL. I am truly LOUSY at seeing pre-flowers and have to wait until I see "balls" to feel absolutely CERTAIN. Last summer I had a RUN of males. Of six White Widow seeds, FIVE were males. I couldnt believe it. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????? LOL....Jeeeeez.
> 
> CW


They are a *10-pack of Feminised seeds*, so doubtful I'll get a male, however if I do... I may cross it with my *Royale Haze* or separate it and make *Ice Hash* with it  ...*Yeah, I have one Female Royale Haze in the right DWC pot at the moment*, and I have *3* seeds in Rockwool all Feminised .. *Cheese, Royale-Haze, & now Shinning Silver Haze.*. Its just a case of which ever should sprout next will be in the other *DWC pot* the other 2 will either be thrown.. or given to a mate  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> I know a guy who produces great grows in a closet with a 400w. He vents into a sewer pipe, LOL.
> 
> Heat is gonna be your only problem. I think you did good to go with a 400.
> 
> CW


Yeah.. I alternate the ballast's depending on the time of year and the weather, the *250w setup* for extreme Summer temps, the *400w setup* for warm but manageable temps and the *600 + attic intake for the 600w setup* in peak Winter, I also have *2 Thermostats*...one on my In-line fan, and 1 separate one that can be connected to an in-duct attachment leading into the loft to helps pull cold air in at a faster pace.. and it 'is' also attached to *2x 120w Bar Heaters* for night time temp falls, I am currently saving for a *RES. Water cooling machine*, and an *AC Unit *for my loft space, Once I have both these things.. I will be able to run the *250, 400 & 600* during any month no matter the ambient temp or outside temp, I am happy with what the 400 can do.. but I know that the *600* is the best, and the best things come to those who wait, plan, and execute with knowledge and skill.. I am not worried, and look forward to Winter, the 600, the 600's Boost Switch and a 600w HPS bulb with a high PAR output. Best of all.. I'll document the whole thing in this tread as and when the temps start to fall  - STELTHY


----------



## Shortcutt (Jul 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah.. I alternate the ballast's depending on the time of year and the weather, the *250w setup* for extreme Summer temps, the *400w setup* for warm but manageable temps and the *600 + attic intake for the 600w setup* in peak Winter, I also have *2 Thermostats*...one on my In-line fan, and 1 separate one that can be connected to an in-duct attachment leading into the loft to helps pull cold air in at a faster pace.. and it 'is' also attached to *2x 120w Bar Heaters* for night time temp falls, I am currently saving for a *RES. Water cooling machine*, and an *AC Unit *for my loft space, Once I have both these things.. I will be able to run the *250, 400 & 600* during any month no matter the ambient temp or outside temp, I am happy with what the 400 can do.. but I know that the *600* is the best, and the best things come to those who wait, plan, and execute with knowledge and skill.. I am not worried, and look forward to Winter, the 600, the 600's Boost Switch and a 600w HPS bulb with a high PAR output. Best of all.. I'll document the whole thing in this tread as and when the temps start to fall  - STELTHY


You really think of everything man lol... How do you have that much spare time?


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shortcutt said:


> You really think of everything man lol... How do you have that much spare time?


Its funny, When I find something I'am interested in my mind goes into over-drive and ideas keep coming to me  I wouldnt mind doing a Degree in Amsterdam in Cannabis Horticulture etc... but I gotta lot of other important things to do first. I'am kinda addicted to RIU lol so whenever I am bored I end up on-line and voila  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

Another thought just occurred to me.. I figured my *Odor-Sok* intake filter may need cleaning, I took it off and it was propper caked in thick dust!! I promptly grabbed the Hoover and cleaned it up.. now when the doors are closed and the air is being sucked in through the Odor-Sok, more air is able to pass through it and inturn this has lowered my room temp a couple of oC  ..........Sweet!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been attempting to figure out a way how to cool my Res. and so far have found a propper Res cooler... But it retails for around £200.00  I have come up with a quick fix.. I am going to put in a blue freezable Ice Pack and keep my fingers crossed that works for now! If anyone has any better, affordable ideas.. I am all ears !!! - STELTHY


----------



## smokenapple (Aug 1, 2011)

i seriously read almost this whole thread. Stelthy u really go all out haha. Right now im growin in my dresser  hollowed it out by knockin out the bottom piece of wood in every drawer got 2 80w LED lights and i have like 8 plants growing in there right now having a hard time sealing out light leeks without making the drawers impossible to open or fucking up my weatherstripping any ideas?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2011)

smokenapple said:


> i seriously read almost this whole thread. Stelthy u really go all out haha. Right now im growin in my dresser  hollowed it out by knockin out the bottom piece of wood in every drawer got 2 80w LED lights and i have like 8 plants growing in there right now having a hard time sealing out light leeks without making the drawers impossible to open or fucking up my weatherstripping any ideas?


Glad you enjoyed/are enjoying my thread.. Yep! I have an idea.. take the face pieces (front) of the drawers, mount them on a piece of MDF with no more nail etc.. and attach the new door to one side of the dresser, it may take a couple of attempts to get this right,, but once youve made sure it opens and closes and has next to no light leaks.. you can then target any light leaks with sticky window insulation foam strips.. job done  Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## smokenapple (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like some crazy shit right there haha just might work, so i should measure out how big the drawers faces alltogether is and like knock them off the drawer and leave it emply just attatch the drawer faces onto a big piece of wood that i can attatch to the side that can like swing open or something right? Sorry im such an amatuer lol


----------



## stelthy (Aug 4, 2011)

*GROW-CAB TEMP* 






*RES TEMPS*

Fuckin hot weather GRRRL!!!


OMG its been well H-O-T !!! outdoor temps of 27+ oC, and grow cab temps off 33 oC, my Res is 24 - 33oC ....................... Bad times, also non of the other seeds have germinated.. the little Royale Haze is doing well all things considered.. but I know things could be better..






*ROYALE HAZE*

I have taken some time looking into Res water coolers, I've gained a basic understanding in them and how they work..







However this involves forking out a good £200.00+ and moddifing my Res tubs... So I've come up with another idea... I am going to insulate my Res tubs with plummers pipe insulation and Silver tape.. 

and..


I've started a thread : https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/452650-ok-i-am-line-ready.html


I am wanting to get a portable air conditioner, that will cool a 14'x12'x10' room and the HID cab thats in it... I have no idea which one to get ??? But have offered up some REP! if someone could point me out some good ones (quieter the better, and pref under £200.00)

If anyone could help asap that'd be fantastic - STELTHY


----------



## smokenapple (Aug 4, 2011)

dam bro she looks good how old is she now? for now until u get something else u could just put a bunch of 2 liters full of ice in whatever space u got in there till new res comes in or something.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 7, 2011)

I finally sorted the 'warm' temps the weather has been throwing at us, I bought a small portable AC  







I drilled a new hole in my boarded up chimney, and used the supplied attachments etc to connect it up, I literally turned it on and the room dropped 4 degrees in under 10 mins  My cabs temps are much better now !!

I may still look into Res Water coolers but they are too expensive at the mo... I got this AC on E-Bay, complete bargain at only £60.00    - STELTHY


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 7, 2011)

wow scored with that price on ebay!


----------



## stelthy (Aug 8, 2011)

I've come up with another way to further cool my Res. infact I dont know why I didnt think of it before.. and I dont know why I did it anyway lol....

My Rena air pump is currently housed in the top section of my cab... But! its in the mid section where the Carbon Filter is.. along with all the hot exhaust air... 

If I was to move it either into the air cooled ballast section (if it will fit) or into the In-line fan section my Res temps should drop significantly.. I am going to see if I have enough cable and air hose and will get busy shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice work as usual lad..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice work as usual lad..


Cheers Kevin Murphy  I have moved the *Air-Pump* into the *In-Line fan section* on the left as there was too little room for it in the air-cooled ballast section. There is already _noticeable difference_ in the* Res Temps*.. I hope they settle between *18* and* 20 oC*. I will be on the look out for some suitable *thermal insulation* to wrap around the outside of my *DWC Res. tubs*, this should help lower the Res temps too, and fingers crossed will save me the hassle of getting a *Res Water Cooler*  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

nice work lad sumat so simple can change things lol..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, I just went to my local Hydro store, and told them of my *faulty in-line fan*, they were very helpful and sorted me out a *new in-line fan,** a couple of reducers and a speed controller*  I walked away with an *8" Systemair In-line fan (720 CFM) !!!*    and best of all cos I had no cash on me they let me have it now and have given me a couple of weeks or so to pay for it all  happy days !!!.. I wont install it today, as my lights are about to come on, so I have turned my *AC* on full for tonight, then in the morning when the lights go off I'll get busy with the new installation, I dare say different bits and pieces will need modifying but thats to be expected lol 







So I have decided to stick with my whole *6"* setup, but have replaced my *6" 400 CFM Prima Clima in-line fan *for an *8" 720 CFM Systemair in-line fan with enlargers/reducers*, once its all installed I'll play around with the speed controller and configure it to say *3* different temp setting so I know how far to turn the dial in different weather situations etc...

I'll post some more pics once its installed, and let y'all know how well it works with the rest of my setup - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

yea lad looks nice want me hydro store give me cred lol


----------



## stelthy (Aug 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea lad looks nice want me hydro store give me cred lol


I like it when a store goes the extra mile to look after their customers  they have been very helpful on several occasions  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

i want to join it lol..


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah sounds like a great place. Only the manager at the local hydrostore knows anything. The rest just work there and try to sell what they can. Bummer. 

The girl looks nice, any activity with the others?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 9, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Yeah sounds like a great place. Only the manager at the local hydrostore knows anything. The rest just work there and try to sell what they can. Bummer.
> 
> The girl looks nice, any activity with the others?


Its one of the best Hydro-Stores I've been too.. The dude in charge had some amazing results with a *single 600* and the *smallest reflector* I'd ever seen.. an *8ft Christmas tree*, _it was about 10 years ago and done 100% legally in a Dutch grow-centre using NFT tables,_ the others are also quite clued up, and do know what they're talking about.. 

I have been to other Hydro stores.. and they seem pretty dumb in comparison, I remember when I was after a new reflector a while back.. I was hunting for an air-cooled reflector that was rectangular and small, angled on all 4 sides and still had a 6" bore.. these other guys just didn't get it.. it took ages and the best they could offer me was a* rip of*f of the *Sun Systems XXXL*_ at an even bigger rip off price_, my Hydro Store mentioned* Sun-Systems *even though they didn't stock them.. I looked on-line and bought the *SUN SYSTEMS - SUPER SUN 2* it was perfect for my needs.. 

I have bought so much equipment and nuits from them, they trust me and I am able to speak to them about all aspecs of growing on a simerlar level.. I mean as far as *NFT tables *go I know presisely squat lol.. but thats cos I am *100% happy with DWC* and to be honest cant imagine growing any other way. However thats not to say I am not interested in different methods.. The one thing I have given up on is *'SOIL'* lol I much much prefer *Hydro*, its a much simpler, cleaner easier way to grow, with fast quality results.

The *Royale Haze* is doing ok_ even though her leaves show signs of heat stress.._ (couldn't be helped) she is now a mere* 7" tall*, I am about to start using *Canna 'Vega A+B'*, I have been using just *Canna 'Start'* but am ready to add some extra food now 

Unfortunatly not one of my other seeds have popped   could be bad seeds..could be the weathers too hot.. dunno.... But I am going to sort that out this week, I've decided to buy a new pack of seeds, I dont care which ones... as long as they are the last ones to be delivered to my Hydro Store  then I will move my heated Propagator into my loft.. where its nice and dark and cooler than the rest of the house.. I hope to see some results soon 

I am going to attempt to install my *new in-line fan* now.. _pics coming soon !!!_ - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 9, 2011)

i want a christmas tree


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally got that thread up, like I said I enjoy following your grow cause I have a 'similar' set up. I'd really like to try hydro, especially seeing the difference in growth in your last grow. Only my first grow so I went with soil. I like working with soil a lot, but you're right it def looks cleaner


----------



## stelthy (Aug 10, 2011)

*Below is the top of my Cab. how it is at the moment minus the Carbon Filter!* (Old pic, before paint job etc..)








*Below is during the change *












There was not enough room in the top of the cab to have a connector fitted between the reducer and the fan.. and I had to improvise and reduce the ducts even more 













I've just installed it and my god it was effort! Trying to get everything to fit was a frikkin nightmare    lol.. Had to jig-saw more height, hacksaw re-ducers to make them smaller/bigger etc.. do away with connectors and duct-taped heavily instead, then I cut myself..burnt my hand on a hot drill bit had a doob, forgot to eat.. and it took* 6 hrs *lol - _epic!_ I am about to upload pics.. I'll post some shortly.. I am glad I managed to do it all whilst my plant was sleeping  .. not long now till lights come back on so I am very happy I got it all done on time !! 


*After*

















It was a fuckin' tight fit but I modded the hell out of pretty much all the connection points  ...







Something strange though, that shitty dimmer switch does make the fan buzz...however I plugged the in-line fan directly into the socket~ (minus the speed controller) and its quieter on full ?? than my 6" was up just half way.. lol the air flow is miles better so I am confused.. but hey... maybe I'll look around for an even more hardcore 8" in-line fan at a later date a new 8" Carbon Filter is defo on the cards though.

I look forward to settling my bill at the Hydro Store,  I'll then get the new *8" RHINO Carbon Filter*, more still to come... - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 11, 2011)

nice reducing lad what size u reduced to


----------



## stelthy (Aug 11, 2011)

I got my new *Bilge Pump *in the post today.. its a vast improvement on the hand held shitty small one I had last time, this will save time come Res Change 








I bought some *1.5" Optic connectors* and fitted them in each end of the *Bilge Pump *and secured them with *superglue*














Its my mission today to get some clear hose to attach to each end, and I want to mount the Bilge Pump on a box so I can both store my PH down etc in it and also have the pump at the same level as the Res tubs, whilst I am transferring the nuits etc...

I'll upload more pics of that later today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 11, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Finally got that thread up, like I said I enjoy following your grow cause I have a 'similar' set up. I'd really like to try hydro, especially seeing the difference in growth in your last grow. Only my first grow so I went with soil. I like working with soil a lot, but you're right it def looks cleaner


Hi dude, I'll check you thread out shortly  Soils ok just slow and well ... not as good as DWC/Hydro.. You should defo give Hydro a go next time man  yeah its well cleaner... at most I have to wipe up a small water/nuit puddle...and thats it !!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hers a couple of pics from my CCTV.. they aint very clear in the pics but in real life they are super clear - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice reducing lad what size u reduced to


I reduced on the blowing side of the 8" In-line Fan to a 6" Rhino Filter... its only temporary as I plan to get a new 8" Rhino Filter... later on in the year I may upgrade the 8" in-line fan for an even more powerful one  but for now this is fine, and a vast improvement on the 6" fan I had to begin with - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 11, 2011)

sweet updates great work as usual lad


----------



## stelthy (Aug 11, 2011)

And here's my little *Royale-Haze*, shes *8" tall* and had a bit of heat stress.. However thats more or less under control now.. *I just need to insulate my Res. tubs and possible add some white PVC to the Res. lids..* I plan to start her on *CANNA Vega A+B* later today  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 11, 2011)

Below I have added a *LINK* to my other thread.. I am currently looking for an *ULTRA POWERFUL 8" INLINE FAN* with a *CFM exceeding 1000* !! If anyone can help me please post *pic/LINK's on the post*, Best replies get some *+REP!* ...



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/453735-should-i-up-grade-decisions.html



I look forward to seeing what you come up with  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 13, 2011)

Its been playing on my mind... I have a spare air-pump for my Res tubs,, so today I decided to buy some new airline and some cheapy air stones.. I plan to run 2 air-pumps for extra bubbles... more 02 the better  pics etc coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 14, 2011)

Basically I connected the 2 air-stones to the air-hose connected them both to my spare air-pump.. drilled a new hole for the power lead, fed the air-hose down next to my original air-lines (PVC trunkin encased) and bingo I had more bubbles, just as I had wanted  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 14, 2011)

I did have a slight problem though.. when I checked in on the DWC pots in the morning I had forgotten to turn the pumps back on when I had finished the install  so the plant went 6 or 7 hrs with no bubbles  I hope this hasn't fucked my little plant over... I turned the pumps back on as soon as I realised what I had done... either way a lesson has been learnt !!

I've added a few pics of the air-bubbles, some amateur root porn lol.. and a couple of views of my plant.. 



















Not only has the little Royale-Haze been heat stressed.. but it has now also had no air bubbles in the Res. tub/s for approx 7hrs.. If she pulls through I will be very happy  and am keeping my fingers crossed for good luck, I hope she's ok!







Hopefully since now there is lots of air bubbles, I have started feeding her Canna Vega A+B & Canna Rhyzotonic and the heat problem has been sorted I really hope she can grow stress free until Harvest - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

how much would one of your cabs cost to make pal..and nice updates


----------



## stelthy (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesterday I also managed to track down some 8mm hosing for my Bilge Pump... in fetching 'Green' awesome, I have glued the hoses in place and am almost ready to do speedy Res changes... I am going to make an MDF box just to elevate the pump to the same height as the Res tubs... I plan to use some cheap off cuts from HomeBase etc.. I'll add a pic when I am all done  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how much would one of your cabs cost to make pal..and nice updates


Hi dude, if I was to make one identical without all the chopping and changing of different equipment and made it exactly as it is now it'd prob cost approx £1600.00 but I think I have spent nearer £2200.00, however with the exception of Res Coolers and UV-B lighting the cab is pretty much finished..its just a case of keeping it maintained and clean, and its all good  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

u love building you lol..always modifing


----------



## stelthy (Aug 15, 2011)

I may go and get some UV-B LIGHTS tommoz... not sure whether to get the Exo-Terra reptile CFL type or the Fluorescent tubes ?!! But will most likely get the 10.0 versions, anyone got any recommendations ??? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

i havent mate but that sounds mint..cant believe i didnt see this thread earlier..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 16, 2011)

Well she's still growing so that's good!  I decided to *'top'* her today at* 9" tall*, I hope to make her *bush-out* and she could potentially fill my whole screen,_ since all my other seeds have been shit and not sprouted _ The thought of a whole screen of *Haze* from just *1 Plant* is still a pleasing thought never the less !!  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

nice and bushy..sweet...


----------



## stelthy (Aug 16, 2011)

I've also run into yet another *heat related problem*.. even though I moved my air pumps to a cooler location up-top, they are getting dangerously hot and melting the air-lines so they slip off the air-ducts  I may need to focus on resolving this today and put my plans of *UV-B* on hold for a day or two.. I have a few Ideas up my sleeve.. I may try and track down one of those *mini fridges* and modify it to house the *air-pumps*.. preparations must be made! ... I'll update again shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey stelthy,

Just curious, what's your ambient temps at for this round? I may have missed it


----------



## stelthy (Aug 16, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Hey stelthy,
> 
> Just curious, what's your ambient temps at for this round? I may have missed it


My ambient temps now vary between 23.4oC and 28oC, I turn the AC off at night as its impossible to sleep with it running  but 28oC seems fine.. The Res is still a concern though at 20oC - 23 oC, However if I can track done a suitable mini fridge for my DWC air-pump/s then I am sure I'll get the Res running at approx 18oC. - STELTHY


----------



## SHAZZAM96 (Aug 17, 2011)

nice thread "stelthy". as im working on my own project u have given me plenty o ideas. Good Work


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey stelthy this has to be the best thread on RUI you have given me some much needed idea's starting my own stealth grow very soon kinda freaking out as i need this 100% stealth and up in running by next week...Check out this thread if you can give me any advice it would be greatly appreciated man....peace

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/456726-calling-all-experts-need-some.html


----------



## stelthy (Aug 19, 2011)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Hey stelthy this has to be the best thread on RUI you have given me some much needed idea's starting my own stealth grow very soon kinda freaking out as i need this 100% stealth and up in running by next week...Check out this thread if you can give me any advice it would be greatly appreciated man....peace
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/456726-calling-all-experts-need-some.html



Hi dude, I'll pop by n see how your getting on, Glad you like my thread  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 20, 2011)

She's starting to fill out nicely now  and where she has been topped the new growth is coming along fast! I also added a couple of drops of *'Super-Thrive'* .. now that shes getting bigger that should help her out !!








I will wait until she is nearer* 20" tall* before I *'lolli-pop'* her,_ she's approx _*11.5" tall* at the moment so I expect I should be able to trim her in about a week, maybe a week n a half, more updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 20, 2011)

I finally bought a *UV-B light setup* today... its a *24" tube* and offers *33% UV-A and 10% UV-B and is 20w.*.. _I may take it back and exchange it for the *30"* version.._ the *30" version* is only a few quid extra and is *25w*.. I am unsure if I should stick with what I have or change it for the next size up ?!! 

Either way.. I will be making a *custom reflector* for it... I will measure the available space nearer the top of my cab and make my decision accordingly, I am pleased to announce I will soon be a fully fledged member of the *UV-B *_crew_ lol,  and cant wait to boost my ladies *THC* count    

If anyone has any extra info on the best height from the canopy to hang the *UV-B lamp* and the best recommended time to have it on for etc... I am all ear's & *+REP!* for the best replies.. many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

it shouldnt get to hot mate id hang it within about 10-12 inches from the plants and use a cheap dimple reflector


----------



## stelthy (Aug 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> it shouldnt get to hot mate id hang it within about 10-12 inches from the plants and use a cheap dimple reflector


I am glad you mentioned reflectors...Do you know if 24" UV-B Reflectors are readily available? or do you think i'd be better off making a DIY Reflector ?? I am not to concerned about cost.. but I do want the reflector to be as slim-line as possible as I will need to move it around the main Sun-Systems Reflector, and there is only a couple of inches gap width ways... I've never looked into long Tube Reflectors before so this is a something new to get my teeth into  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

think just buy a dimplled one and then if not happy with it just cut it down u got the skills..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 21, 2011)

I just found an awesome page on line I'll add a LINK  :-



http://www.uvguide.co.uk/fluorescenttubereflectortests.htm



I'll add the text and pics from the page.. looks well interesting and I am hoping I will make the right decision as far as reflectors and the ammount of tube I will need 













*Reflector Tests*

The use of a reflector can produce a remarkable increase in UVB output at a basking spot. Even a piece of ordinary aluminium foil placed behind a fluorescent tube will significantly improve its performance, but if a reflector, such as the inexpensive clip-on type used for aquarium lighting, is fitted to a UVB tube it is possible to virtually double the output of the tube. The reflector effectively gathers a large percentage of the UV light from the sides and back of the tube, which would otherwise be absorbed by the walls of the vivarium, and redirects this forward into the enclosure.


We measured the output of a large number of tubes with and without a variety of reflectors including sheets of aluminium foil, home-made curved aluminium foil reflectors and commercially available reflectors such as the clip-on Arcadia Reflector (Fig. 2), which is available in a range of lengths to fit most tubes.

The results of tests carried out on fourteen different high-output tubes of various brands, lengths and ages, all fitted with reflectors, are shown in Graph 1 (Below)..









*When a higher UVB output is desired from a fluorescent tube the benefits of fitting a reflector are undeniable.*



As can be seen from Fig.3, the output of the tube is effectively doubled. One fairly new fluorescent tube fitted with a reflector may produce 30-40uW/cm2 at 12", ideal for rearing young lizards with high UVB requirements in small vivaria. And one fairly old fluorescent tube fitted with a reflector might be kept in use for slightly longer, when used for species with a lower UVB requirement. A 6-month-old tube emitting, for example, 14uW/cm2 at 12" with no reflector will produce a very satisfactory 24 or 25uW/cm2 at the same distance, if a reflector is fitted.







*Spread Charts*

Spread Chart 1 (below; described more fully in the main fluorescent test report) maps the output of one "typical" fluorescent tube, a new ExoTerra Repti Glo 8.0 tube, length 24", which had been in use for 12 hours. Spread Chart 2 (to the right) maps the output of the same tube fitted with an Arcadia Reflector. The way the beam is re-shaped and intensified in front of the lamp can be clearly seen.













If the spread chart is correctly scaled and superimposed upon a photograph of the tube in use in the vivarium, the way in which the UVB light is being distributed can be visualised. A comparison of Viv Chart 1 (featuring the tube in Spread Chart 1) and Viv Chart 2 (below) -in which a reflector has been fitted to the tube - shows the much-improved distribution of UVB within the vivarium; the whole body of the bearded dragon nearest to the lamp is now receiving moderate levels of UVB, not just his head.














*Double Fixtures*

Occasionally double fixtures - two fluorescent tubes mounted together - are used in larger vivaria. If all the necessary UVB is provided by one lamp, the other may be of a daylight type, emitting no UVB, but enhancing the colour balance and intensity of the visible light. Where higher levels of UVB are required, however, two UVB tubes may be fitted.

We have taken measurements from double fixtures both in the vivarium, and in a test situation, to measure their combined output, with and without reflectors. The results are very much what one would expect. Two tubes (with no reflectors) put out almost double the amount of UVB as a single tube. Two tubes, both fitted with reflectors, put out almost twice as much as one tube fitted with a reflector, and not quite four times as much as a single tube with no reflector.

We conducted two sets of experiments. In the first set, we used two new Zoo Med Reptisun 5.0 24" tubes controlled by a single electronic ballast, a Glomat 2 Double Fluorescent Lighting Control Unit from Rolf C. Hagen (UK) Ltd. The output of the tubes was measured when they were positioned separately and together, both with and without reflectors. (Figs. 4 - 7)

























In the second set of experiments, we used two older Arcadia D3 Reptile 24" tubes controlled by two single magnetic ballasts, namely a pair of Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controllers.

The results for the first set of tests are shown in Graph 2 (below); the results for the second set were almost identical in terms of the effect of each combination upon output.







Care must be taken when using powerful combinations of tubes and reflectors. For example, whereas the single Zoo Med Reptisun 5.0 24" tube emitted 18uW/cm2 at 12", when two identical tubes were fitted with reflectors and placed side by side, the reading at 12" was 65uW/cm2.

This would provide a high level of UVB over a wide area, which might be suitable for some species, but too high for others. It would also produce a very large, very bright light source. For the comfort of the animals in the vivarium, this would almost certainly need to be directly above them, since if it were affixed to a side wall they would have no option but to look directly at its glare when facing that way. Certainly testing the double combination shown in Fig. 7 was quite unpleasant, owing to the glare, even though eye protection was worn.



** I am going to read through it all propperly 1st and make sure I understand it all, then I will find out if doubling up tubes is as good for plants as it is for Reptiles and then will make an educated decision on which type of Rfeflector to go for - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

doubling up seems fine mate shouldnt make it bad only better,more lumens lad


----------



## stelthy (Aug 21, 2011)

I am finding it very difficult to track down a *Dual 24" T8 reflector* for the *UV-B Tube/s*... So...... I am going to make one myself, and am thinking maybe some-kind of drainpipe cut in half etc... I am going to pop out now and see what I can find  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok so its been a long hot day... but also a semi-productive one.. I bought a length of drainpipe (already in half)  and also a cheapy T8 24" fluorescent tube and fitting... I will see whats the best way to connect the 'drain-pipe' (soon to be reflector) with the UV-B Tube... I'am guessing the UV tube will work ok with the cheapy fitting ?? then I can return the propper Reptile adjustable ballast and get my money back  

if not.... I'll use the Reptile Ballast and use the cheapy fitting somewhere about my house lol... either way I'll be making a custom reflector over the next couple of days!  

I am going to do a bit more research now.. and then do what I do/enjoy most 'start modding' ... Oh for the time being I am just going to use a single UV-B tube and then add a 2nd at a later date when I have more cash available.. I hope to add pics of the new Reflector soon....Wish me luck lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 21, 2011)

It was tough cutting the pipe with my broken wrist lol...it took ages but needless to say it was worth it  






I marked out where incisions needed to be made






and cut them out with a drill and hacksaw






I then slotted the tube holder into the slots I had made..






Like so..






and fitted the tube.. Great! it fitted just like I had imagined 






I also drilled *2* holes at either end so I could/can attach the light fitting to the custom reflector with cable ties 






Then I got busy with my 'oh so useful' silver duct-tape  after about 10 mins or so I had my *UV-B Reflector* 







All thats left to do is wire this badboy up and keep my fingers crossed it fires up the tube    lol... I'll do that tommoz - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

that tape is sikk i have sum lol..and nice refector mate..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> that tape is sikk i have sum lol..and nice refector mate..


Yeah that tape is awesome, it comes in so useful...for many things and all things grow related  I spent *£6* on the drainpipe.. *£10* on the cheapy fixture and *£28* on the UV-B tube so a total of *£43* which is a hell of a lot better than the *£60 - £90* reflectors I could find for the *T8* tubes on-line  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 22, 2011)

Excellent mate, i wish i was as handy as you at DIY, i rekon i could knock up what you have in those pics though if it saves money.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

The Royal-Haze has reached 13" tall and is still filling out nicely.. I decided that since my other seeds didn't germinate as planned.. to take some clones from my RH plant and see if I can get them to root instead  







Firstly I did my water change and snipped of a few crappy leaves.. then







I added 9ml of my grow-shops home made plant disinfectant.. to help the plant if it stresses whilst the clones are taken..







I cut off some small/med. clones with scissors and the cut the stem again but this time with a surgical scalpal and at an angle..







I then dipped each cutting in 'Clonex' root hormone, and pushed each clone into a Rockwool cube and soaked each cube in water and gave each cube a light squeeze, to drain off any excess water..







The clones were then placed in a dish and the dish was placed in my heated propagator.. along with 1.5cm of tap water..







I then set my timer to 18/6 and placed the Propagator under the small blue spec CFL..







I replaced the dome lid and made sure the vents were closed..







I havent yet gotten around to making a side door/cupboard for my cab yet so to keep things a little more low profile..







I used my small, full length Black-Out Blind to hide a majority of the CFL light.. This is a tempory solution until I get some MDF etc to make a propper stealth cupboard/enclosure..


I really hope the clones root ok, I'll make sure the Propagator stays nice and humid, and will keep a watchful eye on the water level.. More updates coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking great as usual Stelthy!!

A lot of people cut the leaves belonging to the clones in half. I think the idea behind this is to divert energy to the 'rooting' (nudge nudge wink wink) and/or to cut down on leaf transpiration (which is supposed to be a disadvantage for clones).

I've never cloned b4 so no time to experiment. Just something you might wanna investigate since you've just started 'rooting'


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 23, 2011)

I normally cut 1/2 of the lower leaves off to promote rooting. If not they tend to wanna use the energy up in their leaves before attempting to root, they will stay green and 3 weeks later while their looking great you'll be like  No Roots.?!.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

^ Cool cool cheers for the tip guy's, I'll go n trim the leaves in a sec.. and will also continue to work on my UV-B light installation, More pics coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

excellent work mate excellent..as usual..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok I've trimmed the leaves and added half a cup of water into the bottom of the actual Propagator to help with adding more humidity.. Now I am going to crack on with my UV-B lamp and wire it up  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a thought... But.. since _cutting the clones leaves in half helps to promote root growth instead of more foliage up top_... I wonder *'If'* ... I trimmed most of the leaves on my actual girl, would this promote a larger root mass? and allow my plant to grow bigger and stronger more quickly etc ??? or would it just stress my plant out and fuck it up completely ??? 

As I say its just a thought and I am *99%* sure I wont do it .........yet!  but since a larger root mass would intake more air and more nuits etc to the plant, could this theory work? 

Great replies = *+REP!* ... Cheers - STELTHY


----------



## Wolfhound (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome info guys... Thanx


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

I will make sure I get the UV-B lamp installed in my cab tommoz + pics  hope everyone's enjoying my updates  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

updates are always mint..excellent mate


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

I installed the UV-B lamp today  However I did come up with an idea to make it fit better due to lack of space, I cut a notch out of the inner side of the Reflector to accomodate my 'Stripper's Pole'  ...







Here it is all installed and awaiting its 1st test run, just gotta wait for the lights to come back on so as to not disturb my lady's night time, I made sure I turned my Green Night Light off and am gonna role a doob and chill for a few hours... I'll add a pic when I test it later - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

thats a sikk setup mate


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats a sikk setup mate


Cheers dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

I was talking to the guy's down at my Local Hydro Store today and was shown a grow room reflective film that is.......... wait for it....... *More reflective than 'MYLAR' *!!! It retails at *£130.00 for a 10m roll*, I will wait until I have finished this grow and then may very well redecorate my grow room walls etc... Here's a *LINK* to the stuff from the people responsible for making it :-



http://www.orcagrowfilm.com/



Also here's a *LINK* to some video's on Orca's Reflective Film :-



[video]http://youtu.be/c020_4EdIW0[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/VdZ8geKbNCs[/video]



The next *LINK* is the *EXACT* test I was shown at the _Hydro Shop_ today 



[video]http://youtu.be/TW8l_IOLqCk[/video]



Funnily enough, these guys were the people responsible for banning cannabis + growing in the UK as well as a fair few other countries.. and now it would seem they are cashing in on promoting it for Growers around the globe  lol... 







The following info is taken from their web page :-


*BEWARE OF KILLER YIELDS!* 



*ORCA Grow Film®* provides the following unique advantages over traditional reflective foils: 
99% Diffuse Surface: Microfiber structure creates even light distribution across material surface regardless of incident angle of light. The resulting isotropic surface luminance eliminates hot spots and does not require surface to be hung flat during installation.

- Diffuse vs. Specular and Why diffuse reflection matters.

Highly Reflective Surface: Measured at *94% reflectivity* across the_ full visible light spectrum_. *ORCA Grow Film®* is the highest performing reflective surface in the hydroponic industry.

- Performance comparison
- What does full visible light spectrum mean and why does it matter? 

Thermally Reflecting: High infrared reflectance keeps heat where it should be. (More)

100% Light Tight.

No Color Shift or Iridescence: Light reflected from surface maintains the original color wavelength so you get the full spectrum from your lamps. (More)

Durable, puncture and tear resistance: 11 mil thick

Waterproof Washable & cleanable with common household cleaners:

Mold and algae growth resistant.

UV Protected and Stable: Blocks out harmful UV light with wavelength below 400nm, material does not yellow. (More)

Recyclable eco-friendly material containing no halogens, plasticizers or VOCs.

_Made in Canada_




The guys at the shop showed me the difference with a light meter and there is a huge difference    I wonder if anyone on* RIU* has used it, it would be interesting to see the results - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

Perfect !! The *DIY UV-B* _lamp + Reflector_ works a treat..  just gotta get a decent timer for it and wait for 2 weeks prior to harvest for that awesome *THC* *Boost*, I can now take back the expensive 'Reptile ballast' and get my money back  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

fuck yea i want one of your cabs mate..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2011)

My *Royal Haze* is currently *14" tall*... I plan to *Veg* for either another week or 2 and then push her into *Flower*.. I am thinking I will top her a few more times too.. She's lookin' nice though, I can't wait to give her some *UV* lovin' - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2011)

I just picked up some new nuits... usually I use *CANNA's 'Hydro Vega'* and *'Hydro Florez'* .. This time I have opted for *CANNA's 'Aqua Vega'* and *'Aqua Florez'* because I am pretty sure the *AQUA* is more intended for *DWC setups*, although I've never had any probs with the *Hydro* I also picked up some more *CANNAZYM*, more updates when I get back from the pub  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

ill ave a guineess mate hahaha and hit my signature lad


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2011)

I decided it was a good idea to add a couple more 'Reflector hanging loops'.. to the inner side of the *UV-B* reflector... This will allow me to attach a couple more chains and enable me to then angle the Reflector.. this will serve 2 purposes a) I am less likely to look directly at the tube  _Which has to be a good thing cos' I value my eyes_  and b) it should cover a better perportion of my* SCROG* screen..







Like so  .. its not hanging at the correct height at the moment, but it will be adjusted when I see the 1st buds appear 








I also decided to go *50/50* with the *SCROG*, aka I am going to *SCROG* the left side of the plant and I am going *LST* the right side to the _right_ and then double back to the *SCROG* side if that makes sense  ?!!








I also topped her another *12 times*  thats all my topping complete !!








I went to add my new nuits to the storage compartment under the Grow-Shelf and it was choca (_full_) so I desided to take a pic of all my nuits etc... Before re arranging them and putting them all back!








There were f-ing loads lol    I also found a *120w Envirolite* so I may as well hang that up a bit later today it is a red spec but I think I'll buy a blue spec since I can't add another *HID bulb (MH)* due to heat! so a 'blue spec'* CFL* seems the way to get a fuller spectrum in there for my lady/s  !!








and that brings me up to date.... I will upload a pic later with the new *CFL* installed - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

excellent supplies...


----------



## Specialboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Stelthy your grow must be the tidiest I've seen and in such a small space! incredible... Thats also some nice rigging with the lights & reflector, It makes my back room that I'm using look like a shed!


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2011)

I went and got some more stuff !!  Am well stoned too...  I picked up a 6400k (Blue spec) CFL (125w) a 6-way surge protected ext. lead, a CFL hanger.. although I may already have one with a white lead..which may look better  I picked up a 3 pack of cheapy timers.. I already have an Envirolite timer for my main light so I have a spare but thats always good  but ultimatley I now have a timer for each light ie/ the CFL, MH/HPS and the UV-B  so I can run them in a pattern I see fit .

I was after a Light Meter! .. But!! at £52.00 I chose not to.. Luckily my Hydro store is awesome and they lent me theirs as they had a few... happy days !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2011)

I am waiting for the 'kick' of this bud to calm down .. n I'll start to install the new CFL lamp etc... more pics coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 27, 2011)

And there it is, I am now utilizing an almost full spectrum grow-cab !! I am contemplating getting a 150 Red Kessil LED lamp in there as well.. to get the extreme reds .. but they are quite costly so I'll look around until I find a bargain..

I am running the *Red Spec CFL & 250W MH for Veg*.. and will be running a *Blue Spec CFL, 400W HPS and UV-B Lamp for Flowering*.. I just need to pick up some more *CANNA* *RHYZOTONIC* at some point and I am all set - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

I've just had an idea  I may add another CFL Hanger for the time being until I can get hold of a KESSIL 150 Extreme Red LED... and I think it would balance it up a bit.. also I may double up with some normal lamp sockets so if temps get too high.. I can then run dual CFL Side Lighting but at a lower wattage ie/ less heat  and I want to shorten the Main Lamp s elbow by a couple of inches this will 100% centralize my HID reflector as well as slightly reduce my duct run so I ll even speed up my exhaust by a very minute amount... but hey everything counts  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

First there was *one*, 


_then_.........








There were *two*    


*I am only going to run the one red spec on the left for Vegging and (250W MH) also..*, but upon setting the lights to *Flowering (12/12) I have decided to run 2 blue spec CFL's along side the 400W HPS and the UV-B.*. _this will give a much more even coverage for the canopy/screen_


Also without even trying I am able to enter https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html   








Once I have _moddified_ the *Elbow* pictured!.. the *HID* will be centralised for _optimum coverage_... I may wait until the end of this grow 1st and do it ready for my next grow 


I still plan to get a *Red 150 Kessil LED* in there too, but this is looking great so far and is looking alot better even after only a week or so  


I may/may not still get* 2* smaller *CFL's* to go in along side the *2x 125W CFL's* I have in there at the moment.. I like the idea *BUT* it may start looking a bit shoddy and over crowded with so many elevated cables... I am not sure...... hmm, I'll ponder it .. there's no rush  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

hope u dont mind mate found a few links for ya with the kessel you were after...

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/03/16/kessil-led/

http://www.kessil.com/products/h150w_led_grow_light.php


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hope u dont mind mate found a few links for ya with the kessel you were after...
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2011/03/16/kessil-led/
> 
> http://www.kessil.com/products/h150w_led_grow_light.php


Cheers for those *LINK's* Kev.M I tried giving you some *REP!* But it says I cant for now..soon as I can I will - Cheers - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

*H150W LED Grow Light*


*Accessories*

The* H150W* is a slightly modified iteration of the* H150 model*. Built with the same *Dense Matrix LED&#8482; technology*, the *H150W* incorporates a _larger angle reflector_, which allows the source to smoothly spread light over a wider area. Like the *H150*, it can be used for vegetation and blooming phases, but it is also great for plant propagation, coral growth, and a variety of other *unique applications*. The *H150W* is available in a number of various colors, and it's a *perfect supplement for traditional fluorescent or HID lighting systems.*








*Bloom Booster*






For gardeners who grow solely under *fluorescent or HID sources*, this *RED spectrum* is a perfect yield booster for the _flowering and blooming phase_. Mixing *30% 635 nm and 70% 660 nm LED*, this well-balanced red spectrum provides improved results while _consuming a minimal amount of energy_.


This is the one  !!! Now its just a case of finding it as cheap as possible from a reliable place On-Line  ... - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

no probs mate...


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

I know *UV-C* _is bad for plants and people_ but does anyone know if *Infra Red* plays a part in *Plant Growth* at all ??? - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I know *UV-C* _is bad for plants and people_ but does anyone know if *Infra Red* plays a part in *Plant Growth* at all ??? - STELTHY


*UV-c is bad.. but not for THC stalks... *whistling.. 

--hhmm infra red... nothing is coming up atm, too much caffeine & thc+ :Þ


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

*Types of Lights for Cannabis Growing - Different Marijuana Lighting Sources*



*Light for cannabis plants*

Without light, cannabis plants cannot grow. In the countries in which marijuana grows best, the sun is the source of light. The amount of light and the length of the growing season in these countries results in *huge tree-like cannabis plants*. In most parts of _North America_, however, the sun is not generally intense enough for long enough periods of time to produce the same size and quality of cannabis plants that grow with ease in *Latin America* and other *tropical countries.*

_Sunshine is most intense at the equator_ where it is closest to the earth. _Some of the largest, resin-coated buds _in the world grow beneath this* blazing sun*. So what&#8217;s this got to do with indoor growing? Plenty. Light is one of the most basic needs of all cannabis plants and the most often mismanaged.

Even the most experienced growers forget about the _basic needs_ of a cannabis plant, especially light.

The answer to the problem of lack of sun, especially in the winter months, shortness of the growing season, and other problems is to grow indoor under simulated conditions. *The rule of thumb* seems to be *the more light, the better*.

_The common incandescent light bulb_ *emits some of the frequencies of light the cannabis plant can use, but it also emits a high percentage of far red and infra-red light which cause the cannabis plant to concentrate its growth on the stem. This results in the cannabis plant stretching toward the light bulb until it becomes so tall and spindly that it just weakly topples over.*

There are several brands of bulb type. One is the incandescent cannabis plant spot light which emits higher amounts of red and blue light than the common light bulb. It is an improvement, but has it drawbacks. it is hot, for example, and cannot be placed close to the cannabis plants.

_Consequently, the cannabis plant has to stretch upwards again and is in danger of becoming elongated and falling over. The red bands of light seem to encourage stem growth which is not desirable in growing marijuana. The idea is to encourage foliage growth for obvious reasons._

Flourescent light tubes range in size from one to eight feet in length so you can set up a growing area almost anywhere. There are two types of flourescent lights; standard and the wide spectrum. They can be used in conjunction with one another, but the wide spectrum lights are not sufficient on their own. The wide spectrum lights were designed as a supplementary light source and are cheaper than the standard lights.

_Wide spectrum lights emit the same bands of light as the standard but the standard emit higher concentrations of red and blue bands that the cannabis plants need to grow._

*The wide spectrum lights also emit infra-red, the effect of which on stem growth we have already discussed*. If you are planning to grow on a large scale, you might be interested to know that the regular fluorescent lamps and fixtures, the type that are used in commercial lighting, work well _when used along with the grow lights._

These commercial lights are called cool whites, and are the cheapest of the fluorescent lights we have mentioned. They emit as much blue light as the standard grow lights and the blue light is what the cannabis plants use in foliage growth.


*Intensity*

Now we come to the question of intensity. Both the standard and wide spectrum lamps come in three intensities: regular output, high output, and very high output. You can grow a crop of cannabis plants under the regular output lamps. *The difference in using the HO or VHO lamps is the time it takes to grow a crop.*

*Under a VHO lamp, the cannabis plants grow at a rate that is about three times the rate at which they grow under the standard lamps. People have been known to get a cannabis plant that is four feet tall in two months under one of these lights.*

Under the *VHO lights*, _one may have to raise the lights every day which means a growth rate of ate least two inches a day_. The only drawback is the expense of the* VHO lamps and fixtures.* The *VHO lamps* and fixtures are *almost twice the price of the standard*.

Now that you have your lights up, you might be curious about the amount of light to give you cannabis plants per day. The maturation date of your cannabis plants is dependent on how much light they receive per day. The longer the dark period per day, the sooner the cannabis plant will bloom. Generally speaking, the less dark per day the better during the first six months of the cannabis plant's life.

_If your cannabis plants receive 12 hours of light per day they will probably mature in 2 to 2.5 months. If they get 16 hours of light per day they will probably be blooming in 3.5 to 4 months. With 18 hours of light per day, they will flower in 4.5 to 5 months._ *Its a good idea to put your lights on a timer to ensure that the amount of light received each day remains constant.*



*How the Sunlight Effects cannabis plant Growth*

200 - 280 nm	*UVC ultraviolet range* which is extremely harmful to cannabis plants because it is highly toxic.

280 - 315 nm	Includes harmful *UVB ultraviolet ligh*t which causes cannabis plants colors to fade.

315 - 380 nm	Range of *UVA ultraviolet light *which is neither harmful nor beneficial to cannabis plant growth.

380 - 400 nm	Start of *visible light spectrum*. Process of *chlorophyll absorption begins*. UV protected plastics ideally block out any light below this range.

400 - 520 nm	This range includes *violet, blue, and green bands*. _Peak absorption by chlorophyll occurs, and a strong influence on photosynthesis. (*promotes vegetative growth*)_
520 - 610 nm	This range includes the *green, yellow, and orange bands* and has _less absorption by pigments._
610 - 720 nm	This is the *red band*._ Large amount of absorption by chlorophyll occurs, and most significant influence on photosynthesis._ (*promotes flowering and budding)*

*** *720 - 1000* nm ***	There is *little absorption by chlorophyll here*. *Flowering and germination is influenced*. At the *high end of the band is infrared, which is heat.*

1000+ nm	*Heat *



*Marijuana Lighting Tips*


_Although natural sunlight is the best form of light for growing cannabis plants, their life cycle can be controlled more effectively with artificial lighting_


The life cycle of the cannabis plant is determined by the daily photoperiod (_hours of light per day_).


A young cannabis plant tends to grow faster if it is grown under continuous light for the first two months of it's development.


Although the lamps should be kept as close as possible to the growing leaves, they should never be allowed to touch the cannabis plants.


The best light for cannabis plant growth emits high intensities of the blue and red bands of the light spectrum.


Fluorescent light is one of the most effective source of artificial light readily available to home growers.


*Metal Halide lamps* are better than *most fluorescents*, _because they radiate more light in the blue and white bands of the light spectrum_.


*If your lights are too hot to touch with your hand, they are probably also too hot to be close to the growing leaves of cannabis plants.*


The amount of light you supply your cannabis plants depends on the size of the garden, but *at least 20 watts per square foot is recommended.*


*Although Metal Halide lamps are generally considered a better light source for marijuana growth, they use a lot more electricity than fluorescents..*


*Under artificial light, a cannabis plant can grow from three to six feet tall in three to four months.*


cannabis plants entering the vegetative stage enjoy up to twenty two hours of light per day, while twelve hours or less is required for flowering.


*The more light you give your cannabis plants, the faster they will grow.*


Lamps should be fixed to the roof in such a way that they can easily be raised as the cannabis plant grows in height.


*The use of reflectors ensures that the light is spread more uniformly around the cannabis plants.*


*To increase the humidity of the air in a small, enclosed garden, place a small bowl of water in the grow room.*


*Use a fan to cool down your cannabis plants if the lights in a small grow room raise the temperature too much.*


cannabis plants grown in conditions of varying daily light patterns will not settle into a regular life cycle and will grow poorly.


*If there is insufficient light in the grow room, the cannabis plants will often grow tall and thin, in search of the light.*


*Do not "wake up" your cannabis plants by switching on the lights if they are in the dark period of their daily light cycle.*


*cannabis plants grown with a long daily photoperiod, will require more frequent watering than those grown with less light.*


*Although incandescent, or screw-in light-bulbs are usually not suitable for good growth, they can be used in conjunction with fluorescent tubes.*


*If the edges of the leaves near the lights and growing tips start curling up, it usually means that they are getting too hot.*


*A cannabis plant will grow with as little as six hours of light per day, but requires more than twelve hours per day for good strong growth.*


*A cannabis plant grown with insufficient light may sometimes develop disfigured leaves with only one or two blades per leaf.*


Paint the walls, floor and roof of your grow room white for better reflection of light onto your growing cannabis plants.


If you have a few cannabis plants growing unevenly under one light, you could raise the pots of the smallest cannabis plants by placing them on a few bricks.


*Although easy to control, the daily light photoperiod is the single most important factor influencing the growth of your cannabis plants.*


*cannabis plants require less than twelve hours of light per day for at least two weeks before you can expect to see the first signs of flowers appearing.*


*Never increase the daily light photoperiod to more than twelve hours, once your cannabis plants have started flowering.*


*A cannabis plant grown indoors with lots of light will often grow larger and more potent than a similar cannabis plant growing outdoors in natural light.*


*To increase the amount of light available to the lower branches, you could mount extra fluorescent tubes vertically, onto the walls of your grow room.*...


Or 


*Do what I do and hang a Full Spectrum Lighting Rig and configure the colour dependant on whether in Veg or Flower*    








I got this info from http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/lights.php most of it is helpful and of good info too, I found it through chance on a *Google Search* 







Anyway.. at least I can see that I _wont need_ *Infra-Red light* _since it concentrate on the stem and makes them spinderly_... No Grower wants that lol.. so once I have the *KESSIL* Iam pretty certain I will have the *Full Spectrum* I so desire    - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

hit my sig stealthy mate let me know what u think of the grow..no were near as good as yours pal..


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 28, 2011)

good info! everything looking great. You still got bud leftover from your last harvest?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 29, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> good info! everything looking great. You still got bud leftover from your last harvest?


Cheers Psychedelic Breakfast  Yeah I've still got roughly a Q left so I am slowly cutting down to make it last longer  then I will have about a month with none but thats ok cos I will clean out my system ready for the latest Royal-Haze trials    cant wait !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 29, 2011)

I am experimenting with running both the *2x 125W CFL side lights (18/6)* along with the *250W MH (18/6) *and also the *20W UV-B (2/22)*, [_On for 2 hours mid-cycle of the other lamps 18/6_]. If temps allow it.. I will stay with this configuration through-out the *Veg Cycle*, I have the *AC* running too so I hope when I check in on them in a couple of hours the temps aren't too much higher than *26oC*  !!

I don't think the *2 hours the UV-B *will be on for will do much for the plant at this stage but I am hoping this small period for which the lamp is on will get the plant/s used to the *new light spectrum* so there's no shock or disturbance when I up the *UV-B's* on time  ?!! 

If the temps ARE too high to run *both CFL's* I may run just the one and the *UV-B* along side.. Or I may install the *smaller watt CFLs* I talked about,.. Oh... *the smaller CFL's are 30W each not 50W like I had thought...* but its still extra side lighting as far as I am concerned and at a much lesser heat  

I also need more *CANNA RHYZOTONIC* but I'll figure out whats more important when I get to the store, More pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I am experimenting with running both the *2x 125W CFL side lights (18/6)* along with the *250W MH (18/6) *and also the *20W UV-B (2/22)*, [_On for 2 hours mid-cycle of the other lamps 18/6_]. If temps allow it.. I will stay with this configuration through-out the *Veg Cycle*, I have the *AC* running too so I hope when I check in on them in a couple of hours the temps aren't too much higher than *26oC*  !!
> 
> I don't think the *2 hours the UV-B *will be on for will do much for the plant at this stage but I am hoping this small period for which the lamp is on will get the plant/s used to the *new light spectrum* so there's no shock or disturbance when I up the *UV-B's* on time  ?!!
> 
> ...


*pics please


----------



## stelthy (Aug 29, 2011)

I've just been shopping  .. I got *2x T2 Bayonet normal lamp sockets.. 2x 30W CFL side lights (low-watt/ 30w = 117w) some 2-core cable a fused plug*, ... I took back the *large CFL Hanger* to the grow store and exhanged it for a *1L Canna RHYZOTONIC* and the bloke gave me some *Canna BOOST*.. on tick until next week, _RESULT !!_    













He also knocked me up *1/4 L *of *Dutch Master's - Liquid Light*, and *Saturator* mixed which apparently strengthens the formula to steroid kind of strength 
I've heard some good things about this product and look forward to seeing its performance.. I think I have to spray the plants *4 hrs* after lights on !!! then the '*Saturator*' loosens up the leaf and allows the *'Liquid Light' *to get in and do its thing (_Speed up the Photosyntheses & Metabolism and allows the plant to except more *Lumens*.._) 

*Liquid Light & Penetrator* ; Opens the stomata on your plant leafs surfaces, thus allowing more light to penetrate. So even if you cut the stretch out, your plant as a whole is getting more lumens then if you didnt use it. If you get a chance ask your hydro guy for samples. they send them out periodicly. And they do as a pair, so you'll get the *Penetrator as well as the Liquid Light*, if they have some. Yeah It will increase your yeild to put it plainly. *More lumens = denser flowering and clusters.*


I'll add some more pics once I have installed the *2x new mini CFL side lights *- STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2011)

I've just woken up and had my FINAL DOOB .. until the Royal Haze is ready, ,,, I canned my Final Q with some mates last night n didnt realise it was going so quickly lol, oh well ! So I am going to start today by installing the mini CFL's, pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

mornin stealthy mate..hows things..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin stealthy mate..hows things..


Hi dude, good thanks ... a little _Hazy_, or should I say *'Sharkey*' lol. I am pretty high even now.. I just had my _wake n bake_.. and its my last one until Harvest  ... anyway I've been busy this morning and have installed my *2 new mini CFL lamps*, see pics below ;-






Its kinda hard to see them in this pic..But you can see the_ white cables_ lol..







Here's the *Right 30/118W mini CFL..*







And here's the *Left 30/118W mini CFL, behind the 125W CFL*







This pic show's just the rear *mini CFL's and the 250W MH* 


** Now I should be able to control the temp even better.. and still keep a *Full-Spectrum* going  !! I decided to do another little experiment, _I figured that since I have that sample of Liquid Light I may as well use it this morning and turn all the lights on_ minus the *UV-B* (*not changing the 2hr period*) its on for!







I cleaned out my water_ spray bottle_.. and filled it with the *LIQUID LIGHT sample..*












Above is a couple of pics just after she's been sprayed with the* L.L Solution.*. as far as results go only time will tell! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2011)

*SHOPPING LIST :-*

 125W 6500K Blue Spec CFL

 2x 30/118W 6500K Blue Spec CFL's

 Kessil H150W Red Spec LED

 Possibly both bottles of Liquid Light Solution (dependant on resuLts)


I'll probably think of a few more things throughout the day too..But for now I am going to do another Res change...My Girls are thirsty  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2011)

I've just bought *2x 30W 6400K Blue Spec CFL's* with a _bayonet fitting_.. I could have gone for a _screw fitting_ and upped the wattage of the *Mini CFL to 45W..* I may still do this in the future but for now I am happy with what I have    I just need to get my hands on a *125W 6400K Envirolite CFL *and eventually a *H150W Kessil Red Spec.. *

That will be all my lighting needs taken care of.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

I just looked on *Kessil's web-site* and they have a *new* *LED* thats better than the* H150W Red Version* :-







*H350 SPECTRAL HALO LED Grow Light*

The *next level of LED lighting is here*. *Kessil presents H350 SPECTRAL HALO&#8482; LED grow light*, boasting *2.5x* the light output of* H150*. By incorporating the *latest 90W Dense Matrix LED&#8482; platform*, *H350* produces an extremely bright, penetrating stream of light that reaches deep into the canopy of the plant.

*H350* also features a _new vapor cooling thermal management system_ that directs heat away from the high-intensity *LED* core quickly, maintaining the light&#8217;s efficiency and long lifetime. This high-powered device will allow *LED* grow lights to viably replace traditional methods of lighting.









*Vegetative Emphasis, Special Penta-band Recipe*


The *DEEP PURPLE* model _features a greater blue to red wavelength ratio_ to encourage stronger vegetative growth for fuller, healthier plants. Using five different types of LED chips with a strong emphasis on blue wavelengths, this penta-band recipe is designed to keep plants strong.











*Flowering Emphasis, Unique Quad-band Formula*


With a _much higher ratio in the red spectrum _than the blue, the* MAGENTA model* focuses on performance during the bloom phase. This unique quad-band spectrum blends four different types of* LED* chips together and is _ideal for the flowering stages of growth._




*General Specifications*



 *LED* 90W DEX 5000 LED

 *Fixture Dimensions* 3.8&#8221; x 4&#8221; (Length x Diameter)

 *Height from Plant* 12 to 24 inches

 *Coverage Area* 2-3 feet diameter

 *Power Supply* 100-240V AC (Input), 48V or 54V DC (Output)

 *Power Usage* 84W (90W Max)




*Light Intensity Chart*


















Depending on the difference in price... this maybe an option  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

sounds nice that stelthy u getting one...


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sounds nice that stelthy u getting one...


Well I was going to get the *H150W*... but its *$299.00*..... then I've just seen the one above *(H350 Spectral Halo)* and it looks even better and is only *60W* more (*total : 90W*) However I have a feeling its going to carry a hefty price tag !!... and I need to find one with a *UK plug* too.. so I'll be keeping my eyes peeled   

Once I have chosen and obtained the* LED*, that should complete my _Full Spectrum lighting rig_..




I am still on the lookout for a *400W HPS* but with the *Maximum Lumen output*... _in excess of_ *55,000 lumens* if possible...any ideas ?? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

can u not wire it to a english plug or is it not the same configeration..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> can u not wire it to a english plug or is it not the same configeration..


To be honest I have no idea ?  ... I may send an E-Mail to Kessil and find out straight from the source. - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

u shud do that and ask all of the uk distrubuters if there is any..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

I recently bought a UV - Warning sign ^ above.. it came today in the post. It will look pretty cool in my cab 







Its more novelty than anything else, cos obviousley I know there is UV-Light in the cab, and I am the only one that really ever goes in there unless I am showing my mates the ladies  I also decided to clean out the Left DWC Res. tub, and refilled it with PH ballanced water and a lite mix of Canna Vega & Rhyzotonic.







Finaly the little clone has a few roots visable, so its time to transplant her in the main cab....







As you can see, she's got some catching up to do   









More updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 31, 2011)

That last photo. Wow looks great.. It wouldn't look out of place on the space station. Can you burn ants with that magnifying glass in there?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I recently bought a UV - Warning sign ^ above.. it came today in the post. It will look pretty cool in my cab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i want one of those UV warning signs!! whered you get one  heh


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *i want one of those UV warning signs!! whered you get one  heh


Hi dude, pretty cool isn't it  I got it off E-Bay.. I searched for summink like 'UV warning sign' and there it was... there were 2 the other was slightly different..But I preferred this one. It was approx $8, looks great in the cab! - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, pretty cool isn't it  I got it off E-Bay.. I searched for summink like 'UV warning sign' and there it was... there were 2 the other was slightly different..But I preferred this one. It was approx $8, looks great in the cab! - STELTHY


*me likey a lott!!


----------



## thekappin (Aug 31, 2011)

hey man nice progress, just found out about this place today, im planning on trying to grow in a closet haha, but out of curiousity, what do you think is the cheapest route to make a (stealthy and scent free) grow area?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

thekappin said:


> hey man nice progress, just found out about this place today, im planning on trying to grow in a closet haha, but out of curiousity, what do you think is the cheapest route to make a (stealthy and scent free) grow area?


I would probably do a 250W MH/HPS with a port to port duct run and a CPU run air extraction system with a Small 6 " filter... If you want some help.. start a thread and give me a LINK to it ... post some pics of your cab and dimensions etc .. and I can design a cheap Stealth Cab .. what ya think ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

Huh... well that's pissed me off! What a Dick .. I over filled my Res and appear to have drowned my clone  I ve squeezed out the water and have replaced it in my propagator in a bid to save the little fucker! Good job I took 3 more ... but I liked that one  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Huh... well that's pissed me off! What a Dick .. I over filled my Res and appear to have drowned my clone  I ve squeezed out the water and have replaced it in my propagator in a bid to save the little fucker! Good job I took 3 more ... but I liked that one  - STELTHY


Well it appears I have saved it! lol.. I will snap a pic when the light comes on  I thought it was a gonner lol, there is a bit of leaf damage but the leaves have unfolded and look to be standing up nicely - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

great news mate...


----------



## SuNdAnCe KiD (Sep 2, 2011)

how's the pk 13-14?...................


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2011)

SuNdAnCe KiD said:


> how's the pk 13-14?...................


Its still full, and un-opened  I use Hammerhead 9/18 instead. HH is much more suited to indoor gardening as opposed to Canna's 13/14 which is more intended for grows outside  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2011)

My one Royal Haze plant is starting to fill the screen nicely  I topped her a few more times on her left side and gave her another water change, she's drinking 3-5L per day at the moment and shes still in Veg lol..

















I raised the Reflector an inch n a half for better light coverage, more pics coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

3-5 litrea a day thats loads mate


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2011)

Today I managed to pick up another 125W 6500k (blue spec) CFL, thought I'd snap a couple of pics of the wavelengths etc.. I'll add that now as I want lots of veg growth - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 2, 2011)

What's the deal with Mercury Vapour bulbs ? ... Anyone know if they have any UV-B output at all ??? - STELTHY


----------



## SuNdAnCe KiD (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice playa keep it comin.......


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

nnice update stelthy mate..excellent..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 3, 2011)

*SUGARCOMA* -_ Crazy_

[video]http://youtu.be/71wR-9FlEmg[/video]

Got this tune in my head this morning 








I got my new *30W 6400k push in bulbs* come through..














   !!! BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT !!!   







Its looking alot brighter in there, I am going to stick with the* 4 Blue Spec CFL's* throughout *VEG* and throughout *FLOWER*.. You can well see that the* CFL's* put out a much more intense blue/white light.. It seems the *MH* may even add some *red spec* lol  

The main thing is though is the *Blue Spec CFL's* will stay the same when I change the *250W MH for a 400W HPS* _this will give me the full spectrum at the time where its needed most  !! _

I have re-planted the clone with a lower *DWC water level*.. so my fingers are firmly crossed for her.

I have topped a few more times and am thinking I may *Veg* _for a week or 2 more at tops_, then I will put her into *Flower*... (I am sure she's gonna get pretty big  ) I am about to check out *CANNA's web-site* cos apparently their *Grow Guides* have changed, and I want to see if there is a better feeding ritual that I've been unaware of 

More pics coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 3, 2011)

My Shopping List is now pretty short  :-



*SHOPPING LIST :-*



 Kessil H150W Red Spec LED

 Possibly both bottles of Liquid Light Solution (dependant on resuLts)



Since I dont really have much to buy now.. I may as well Track down a load of seeds I've been after I'll make a List below and tick them off as I get them  :-



*SEED SHOPPING LIST*



* AMNESIA HAZE

* BLACK DOMINA

* CINDARELLA 99 

* NYC DIESEL

* KALI MIST

* ALEGRIA

* THE CHURCH

* TRAIN-WRECK

* ALASKAN ICE

* K-TRAIN

* EL-NINO

* HAWAIIAN SNOW

* SHARKS BREATH

* JACK HERER

* G-13, ROCK cross

* PURPLE HAZE

* MALAWI GOLD

* DELAHAZE

* GRAPE ESCAPE

* BUBBA KUSH

* FULLMOON

* LSD by Barnies Farm

* MALAWI

* HERIJUANA


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

nice list stelthy mate..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

stelthy said:


> My Shopping List is now pretty short  :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**wowza!! talk about a bean bonanza.. lol.. im jelly


----------



## DreFarm (Sep 3, 2011)

i like where your headed stealthy. everything is lookin good. happy growin


----------



## Buddy232 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jeeze, how close can you drop that lamp when it's air cooled? Not sure I've ever seen an HPS so low. NEAT.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

Got mine at 10 inches from the tops non air cooled 600 watt whats your stelthy mate


----------



## stelthy (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Got mine at 10 inches from the tops non air cooled 600 watt whats your stelthy mate


My reflector is 4.5" above the canopy   !! 250/400 : Height stays the same... 600 raises to 10" above the canopy - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

nice mate excellent job pal..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 5, 2011)

After doing my water change today, I decided it was a good idea to start trimming her and get her ready for the screen.. By taking away just foliage, not fan leaves I have created a better air-flow as well as better light-penetration  

I will gradually strip away the underside of the screen, as the screen becomes fuller. I am looking forward to switching her into Flower, hopefully not long now !!

She's starting to hum a bit now... and she's still only in Veg.. I have faith in my Rhino Carbon Filter though ..

More pics coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

looking nice that stelhty mate nice trimmin there mate


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Stelthy the Rhino filters are good when I going the room in the morning I smell nothing until I open the tent.

I'm enjoying your thread and I'm picking up tips from you all the time as I'm thinking about building something for keeping clones going, I can't be arsed with all that seed business again. Keep up the good grow!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 5, 2011)

Specialboy said:


> Hi Stelthy the Rhino filters are good when I going the room in the morning I smell nothing until I open the tent.
> 
> I'm enjoying your thread and I'm picking up tips from you all the time as I'm thinking about building something for keeping clones going, I can't be arsed with all that seed business again. Keep up the good grow!


This will be the 2nd time my 6" Rhino Filter has been used, my 1st grow was very Stealth and the Carbon Filter was great.. I hope its just as great 2nd time around  I still plan to upgrade to an 8" Carbon filter but need to find one thats no longer than 35CM inc neck.. (due to space restrictions).

Glad your enjoying my thread  be sure to post me a LINK as and when you start your Clone-Cab.. I'd be interested to see how you get on etc  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

i want see that aswell special boy


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

My Royal-Haze's main stem has thickened up quite alot over the past couple of days   







Also where she has been topped so many times, she is filling out nicely with each passing day  I continued to trim off some more leaves from her under carriage and hope to see her reach the left hand side of my screen in the next few day's, as soon as she has done that I'll flick the switch and she can enter the Flowering phase - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

I am contemplating buying a *430W Eye Hortilux Super HPS bulb*..... Does anyone know if a _430w bulb_ will work on a _400w Lumatek Digital Ballast_ ?? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

yea it will mate they add the 30 watt it will work on a 400 for sure mate


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea it will mate they add the 30 watt it will work on a 400 for sure mate


Do you know if I can still hit the *Boost Switch* on the *400W Lumatek Ballast *in conjunction with the *430W Eye Hortilux Super HPS bulb *?? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont know that mate but i do know it will fit pal...only trying it u will know lol..sorry couldnt be more help...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a UK Stockist of the *430W Eye Hortilux Super HPS* bulb... as I can only find *US exporters* and the price is around *£80.00/ $128.00** inc postage*. *BUT thats FUCKIN' EXPENSIVE for 1X 400.. sorry 430W bulb !!* any help on this matter would be greatly received  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

alibaba.com mate take a look at that and theres a new update on my thread 18 days mate take a look


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

Not much is new today.. I trimmed her a little more and tucked a few more tops under the screen...








She's 1.1M wide    and still developing alot of twin cola sites where she has been topped multiple times, I plan to wait until each new top's main stem is pretty thick, and hopefully when the *R.H* reaches the left hand side of the screen then I will flick the _Flowering switch_  


I am *"D-E-S-P-E-R-A-T-L-Y"* trying to track down a *UK* *stockist* for the *EYE Hortilux 430w Super HPS Bulb*... I will feel well screwed over if I have to spend *£90+ on a single bulb*... but really want this bulb for the Royal Haze's Flowering Phase.







More updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it gonna make that much difference? you seem to do alright without it? £90 for a bulb...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

Typical !! I found a 430w Eye Hotilux Super Hps on Amazon.. bought it for £80.00 .................and then found out after the fucking bulb is meant for the old school magnetic ballasts.. In digital they will work but Lumen output decreases rapidly down to the bulbs operating a lower frequency. FUCK !!

Then to make matters both better and worse !! ...






I find out about 'Digilux' bulbs which are more or less identical to 'Hortilux' minus the extra 30 watts.. and they are designed to work on digital ballasts with far superior results in both Lumen output and Par !

On the downside.. they are aprox. the same price.. I hope to hell I can cancel the order for the Eye-Hortilux.. or its gonna be an expensive month  Hmm...

Well on the upside I now know the best bulb to get.. I just hope its not to late  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> alibaba.com mate take a look at that and theres a new update on my thread 18 days mate take a look


I had no luck with Alibaba, but did find one on Amazon! But then I found out that the 430w Eye Hortilux + Entire Hortilux range were intended for use on/with old skool magnetic ballasts, due to a different operating frequency.

I have now found the best possible 400W bulb.. and its just a question of finding one at a low/er price. I'll add some more info on this bulb shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Digilux* *Metal Halide and High Pressure Sodium bulbs* are favored by growers because of the wide color spectrum and efficiency. They are engineered for use in *digital ballasts* and _feature enhanced red and orange spectrums (*HPS*) blue spectrums (*MH*), better color uniformity, longer bulb life, and less lumen depreciation_.

*&#8232;&#8232;Digilux* bulbs are hot start approved and can be used in both vertical and horizontal fixtures. *DigiLux lamps* offer superior performance compared to traditional metal halide and H.P.S. lamps.

*&#8232;&#8232;Digilux MH* bulbs deliver *25%* more energy in the red and orange spectrums _as well as *25%* more energy in the blue, violet, and green spectrums for the *HPS bulbs*._ 

*Diglux bulbs* are made for *digital ballast*. I f you have a magnetic ballast this bulb is not compatible.



Below I have added some video's on* Digilux Bulbs* :-


[video]http://youtu.be/GQH3ZECOWmE[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/8R1RnIJECEs[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/edAAt4Ul4tI[/video]



CHRIST !! I did it I cancelled the *430W Eye Hortilux Super HPS*.... and just bought the *400W Digilux HPS* for a staggering ............* "£90.92/$145.47 !!!"* _inc Postage_, lol.. Fuck!! that is undoubtably the most expensive bulb I have ever bought !!! I hope its as good as everyone has said. It is good to know that this bulb is almost parrallel to the *Hortilux* but is _actually made for digital ballasts and can hack the boost function as well_.

It should arrive in *20* days approx. Thats _roughly 3 weeks_! so I hope to continue to *Veg* for those_ 3 weeks_....Unless the *R.H* fills the screen.. then I will switch to *Flower* and use my *400W HPS* until my new *'Super Bulb'* arrives... then I will _swap the original 400 for the new Digilux version _

Hope to add some new pics soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

Its been a stressful day so far.. but I am pleased to have sorted my new *HPS* bulb! I just picked up a *Q* to get me on my way as far as relaxing and unwinding goes. I gotta say though the *'crap chinese' local bud* is _utter-shite_, it smells like garden grass and doesnt keep you high/stoned for long  .. _Hence the Q _!! I only rolled a Pikey one since I still have errands to run later, (so I'll be down to earth again v.soon)  lol ... I can't wait until my *Royal Haze* is ready [HAPPY THOUGHTS !!] - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

*you should ask to move this in the AMC section, would be cool to have ya there


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *you should ask to move this in the AMC section, would be cool to have ya there


AMC ?? - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

advanced mj cultivation ...duhr .. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

big update on last page of mi thread it worth a look mate let me know what you think pal...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> advanced mj cultivation ...duhr .. lol


Maybe? ..I dunno?! .. It is kinda quiet in these parts at the moment and I am used to more peoples interest.. How do I change to AMC ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> big update on last page of mi thread it worth a look mate let me know what you think pal...


I am just gonna roll a doob, take a *** and finish my beer n I'll take a look.. Is it the LINK in your sig ? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

yea mate in sig pal...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 8, 2011)

My clones are very much ready to transfer.. my mate is taking 2 of them and I will use the better of the 2 as bonus girl in my cab... perhaps a party cup  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

grow a party cup mate love to see that stelthy mate...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 8, 2011)

Quality result this evening  I helped my mate set up his cab (my old one) .. ready for his 2nd grow . I was in screwing his 250w CFL red spec bulb in order to change it for the 250w blue, when I noticed what looked like a fat spider inside the CFL .. apon closer inspection it was a fat nug from his 1st grow ... with my 1st GWS Clone.. it was a made decision to get the new clones in and get the setup running, then cooked a steak n wedges meal with booze and a nice packed joint of the GWS ... I gotta say it tasted well nice and I am still high now ...( 2hrs later ) lol  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

lol stelthy mate....


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> grow a party cup mate love to see that stelthy mate...









Ok.. I got some Party Cups.. I am wondering if they'll be ok? and also which 2 cups I should use ?? - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Sep 9, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok.. I got some Party Cups.. I am wondering if they'll be ok? and also which 2 cups I should use ?? - STELTHY


The 2 biggest ones


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 9, 2011)

I love that mario cup.. Grow something in it for sure


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 10, 2011)

second cup...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 11, 2011)

I had some potting/seedling soil left over that I bought from B&Q a while ago.. I also went to Pound Land and bought some Gypo Perlite substitute  I mixed up some in with the soil in an old wok  ..












The stuff is called Polyacrelamide, dunno if its any good ?







Here's a pic of the 2 contenders  the small one went in the small Mario Cup, and the bigger one went in the extra large Cup! 








Aside from that, I have just done another 1 every 3-day water/nuit change R.H is a thirsty girl at 3L per 24/h, she is filling the screen nicely and more tops are popping up every day    I have to say though I cant wait to put her into Flower... I am also going to add another air line into the DWC Res as the roots are restricting them working the way they should. so another 'top' air stone should help that! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

nice update stelthy mate what strains are in the cups...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice update stelthy mate what strains are in the cups...


Hi dude, they are 2 of the 4 Clones I took from my Royal-Haze, I am just doing the Party Cups for a laugh really.. since I would have only thrown the 2 remaining clones away otherwise  even if I only get a 10-bag from each its no worries and still just a bit of fun really  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

yea mine are budding already mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

normally you can get 13-28 grams off a party cup if you root prune and replace the soil that there groing in..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> normally you can get 13-28 grams off a party cup if you root prune and replace the soil that there groing in..


I've not yet tried my hand at root pruning.. I will look into this  Do you give them nuits, or just water and let them feast on the nuits in the soil? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

i gunna be giving them the advanced range lol..just to win hahaha


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 11, 2011)

you should use a different cup, those will eventually get soggy and not hold up. atleast by the looks of them they are the average cups that you get for sodas at a fast food place. most party cups used are plastic for that reason and can have holes put in them easily for drainage.


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 11, 2011)

oh man, the mario cup looks real cool with a plant sticking out of it. if i could rep+ i would


----------



## ejbarraza (Sep 11, 2011)

you should grow Kalashnikova from GreenHouse Seed Co. and you should use the RootMaker to root prune your seedlings/clones and develop fibrous roots. Air Pruning is definitely the future. Hey can i ask for your advise on something, i have a closet thats 4X2X7 (LXWXH) and i'd like to use soil to grow do you know how I can maximize this space and use it to grow in a stealthy way of course. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> you should use a different cup, those will eventually get soggy and not hold up. atleast by the looks of them they are the average cups that you get for sodas at a fast food place. most party cups used are plastic for that reason and can have holes put in them easily for drainage.


That would have been some great advice, unfortunatly I am not going to go any further with the party cups, I think I added to much of the Gypo Perlite stuff... anyhow the pots pretty much exploded in a mass of unforgiving jelly, not cool!  ... and they were dead. So thats the end of that for now! .. I may do just party cups on my next grow.. we'll see  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> oh man, the mario cup looks real cool with a plant sticking out of it. if i could rep+ i would


As I said already.. unfortunatly the Party Cup grow is 'no more'  but I agree with you the Mario Cups was cool ... inspiration for an 'All Mario Cup Super Grow' I'll work on collecting some worthy contenders (seeds!)  then I will do an all cup grow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> you should grow Kalashnikova from GreenHouse Seed Co. and you should use the RootMaker to root prune your seedlings/clones and develop fibrous roots. Air Pruning is definitely the future. Hey can i ask for your advise on something, i have a closet thats 4X2X7 (LXWXH) and i'd like to use soil to grow do you know how I can maximize this space and use it to grow in a stealthy way of course. Thanks in advance.


You'll defo wanna be doing a SCROG whether it be a Vertical or Horizontal, How many plants do you wish to raise ? - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 12, 2011)

RIP plants


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

I am gunna hit the sack early tonight! I've had 4 Pints of Scrumpy Jack and a King L of the crap bud that I have, and although not really stoned or high - pah say.. I do feel tired, I was tempted to check on her tonight........but will prob leave it till the morning! I have some Roast Potatoes in the oven that I am going to munch on before I do hit the sack  but will keep my fingers crossed she's filled more of the screen ready for when I check in on her in the morning  

I've not yet had the chance to provide her with a third air-line, but it will be done...soon!  also I have pruned a few more leaves.. mainly ones blocking light to tops or shady ones from the undergrowth!

I also decided to spray the undersides of the leaves with the freeby sample of leaf stuff.. I figured zero chance of burn, I'll wait n see if anything good has come of this 

More updates coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi again  ... I have been advised to put her into *Flower* now so I can use the remaining space in the screen, whilst she _stretches _then I should have ample room as she starts to bud.. I have stuck to* Veg* nuits for the time being as well as sticking with the *250w MH + side lighting (6500K) * ... just until the budsites are prominent.. then I'll change to the *400w HPS - (*_Digi-Lux Super Dual Spec_*)*.

The timers have all been reconfigured to *12/12* as of today .. so hopefully it won't be to long before I can show some Flowering pics etc etc. 

I'am gunna have an awkward situation soon though, as my parents came over to babysit... and of course .. they started snooping.. I thought I'd taken care of everything that only criminal damage could see around.. How-ever... I *forgot to detatch my CCTV Cam*. and am unsure if its been switched on?  also one of the locks had been tampered with and was sitting differently to how I left it! Even if the doors are pulled with force, they are still held strongly in place and wont budge the slightest.. 

Its gonna be awkward on a few levels cos I need to thank them for looking after the kids when we went to see *Lee Evans* in *Wembley* last night, and wonder who's gonna bring it up?!! or should I avoid them and hope something else occupies their mind..... at least until *Flowering* is over and I can bung in some *Rasberries* or *Tomatoes* etc.. 

I'd hate to have to shut this grow down! Also if they bring it up it'll lead me to the question of 'why the F£$k were they snooping round our bedroom?' hmm I gotta find a tactile approach so I come out winning! Hmm.... What would _Charlie Sheen_ do ?? lol  - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi again  ... I have been advised to put her into *Flower* now so I can use the remaining space in the screen, whilst she _stretches _then I should have ample room as she starts to bud.. I have stuck to* Veg* nuits for the time being as well as sticking with the *250w MH + side lighting (6500K) * ... just until the budsites are prominent.. then I'll change to the *400w HPS - (*_Digi-Lux Super Dual Spec_*)*.
> 
> The timers have all been reconfigured to *12/12* as of today .. so hopefully it won't be to long before I can show some Flowering pics etc etc.
> 
> ...


are you already in flower? didn't you just start this new grow? Man time flys.

That's a weird situation. but yeah if you dont want them knowing just say you're growing veggies... and went overboard lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

mornin stelthy mate hows things...


----------



## ejbarraza (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know i have five seedlings. So i bess 5....I just bought a 100W Lighthouse Hydro LED UFO Grow Light 6 Band Flowering for my closet grow.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

I just checked in on her and she's already growing really fast  ...












Its like she just started going mental! and started growing much much faster    






It took me a while tucking her branches under the screen, and I've found she is starting to smell sexy  lol..


















It was a grooling task but after about 30 mins I was done!

Now its time to give her a trim and take off any crap leaves that are hidden from any light! and thin her out nicely..






I trimmed a fair heap of leaves and only 2 old fan leaves.. (well in the dark). she still needs to be further trimmed but I'll let her settle in before I piss her off taking more of her leaves  lol..

I checked my nuit level.. its half full  .. No need for a water change today  !! Whilst it was/is her night time I decided to mist her with the leaf spray so hopefully that will help her out further when the lights come back on.. oh and I accidently cut off one of the tops  still plenty more available... still upsetting though  

Anyhow more updates coming soon, hope ya'll like the pics - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> are you already in flower? didn't you just start this new grow? Man time flys.
> 
> That's a weird situation. but yeah if you dont want them knowing just say you're growing veggies... and went overboard lol.


Situation is under control for the time being... I am just keeping my fingers crossed that it a blows over   Yep! Just gone into flower a couple of days ago... I am allowing for 'the stretch' to fill the final 2 squares on the left hand side of my screen, then its up up and away  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin stelthy mate hows things...


Z'all good man  Just had my Coco-Pop's and morning Doob & Coffee, I've just seen to my Royal Haze and loaded my update.. I am gonna pour a Pint of Stella Cidre and stick on some tunes and mellow into my day  How's you dude? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

*NB/* I just figured it would be a good idea to record my *Royal-Haze's Flowering Start Date :-*


* 09-15-2011* at *08:23 AM.*


Note to self: ^^ - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

looking good mate sorry about the loss pal im sure ull still get best out of em though..new updates on last page of mi thread mate


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking good mate sorry about the loss pal im sure ull still get best out of em though..new updates on last page of mi thread mate


I'll check out your update soon dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

I've decided to add either a *6"* or *7" Oscillating desk fan* to my *Grow-Shelf*  this should help feed her* o2* under her leaves.. as well as elevating heat.. This will come in handy for when I change up to the *400W Digi-Lux HPS lamp*  - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Scrog's lookin' gooooooooooooood!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

*nice updates stelthy  keep it green brah~


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 16, 2011)

Is that just the stem at the base of the plant? If so that thing is super thick. very nice


----------



## stelthy (Sep 17, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Is that just the stem at the base of the plant? If so that thing is super thick. very nice




Yeah that's her main stem  and she had a huge root mass! I wonder if that main stem will get even thicker leading up to and throughout Flowering ?  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

it should get thicker justy with age aswell stelthy mate...


----------



## Wereworg (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey stelthy big fan of what you are doing and have plans for something similar myself. Bought a 600w earlier this year but funds dried up so Im holding off on the build. Is it just me or does she seem happiest in the back right corner? Just pointing it out - could it be the spec. of the CFLs? Seem to like that smaller one. Or maybe not liking the UV-B or to close to HID?

BTW what are the dimensions of the resivoirs youre using?


----------



## stelthy (Sep 18, 2011)

Wereworg said:


> Hey stelthy big fan of what you are doing and have plans for something similar myself. Bought a 600w earlier this year but funds dried up so Im holding off on the build. Is it just me or does she seem happiest in the back right corner? Just pointing it out - could it be the spec. of the CFLs? Seem to like that smaller one. Or maybe not liking the UV-B or to close to HID?
> 
> BTW what are the dimensions of the resivoirs youre using?


Cheers mate  600's are great! But they can be a bitch to keep cool  its just she's closer to the wall on the right side so she has less room to expand... not a problem though as I plan to LST the right side only, whilst leaving the left hand side in SCROG  so far the UV-B has had no bad side effects towards her, but I am keeping a watchful eye out for any leaf damage etc etc..

I have 2x 10L Res tubs.. and my plant drinks approx 3L every 24hrs so every 3 days or there abouts I do a water/nuit change - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 18, 2011)

I went to my mates house the other night and grabbed an old fan I gave him a while back... I plan to install this in my cab on the left next to the air-in duct to help move more cool air around her under-side.. under the screen, more pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, well thats the fan installed and working great  .. also I pinched a spare air-line from my 1st DWC Res. and added to my 2nd Res. tub for extra air bubbles   it was pretty straight forward to do.. however when I lifted the Res lid, the weight of the plant pushed her pot down through the hole in the lid into the actual Res... and it was a mission to pull it back out without damaging the lid... it was frustrating, but I persevered and sorted it out.. now everything is fine.

I did another water/nuit change.. and now I can chill until my Mrs. returns back home.. time for a crisp cold cider I think !!  - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah that's her main stem  and she had a huge root mass! I wonder if that main stem will get even thicker leading up to and throughout Flowering ?  - STELTHY


i'm almost convinced when i swap to hps from mh my stalks get thicker lol

edit - might just be part of flowering i dont know lol


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2011)

Just picked up a nice bit a few degrees away from mine  am flat on my back and mashed .. have no idea what it is but its great   STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2011)

I applied some more *Liquid Light* today.. the *R.H* is looking very good  and there is only one line of square's left to fill.. then my screen will be completly full !! I am aware that *Haze* usually grow's quite big so I am a little unsure if maybe I put her into *Flower* a bit later than I maybe should have.. Nevermind  at least I know she's going to get big   








I got my new *8" RHINO Filter* today, its pretty big and I can see 'more modding' on the horizon in order to get it to fit! Not a job for tonight though!! Tonight's all about _Cold Stella, Pepperoni Pizza and '2 and a half men'...then a doob and my bed!_  

I will take some pics of the new _Carbon Filter_ whilst I install it and add the pics over the next few days.. hope ya all like the Mini-Update  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

fat filter for fat setup...sikk update stelthy..


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya lol that thing is huge. Nice addition


----------



## Wereworg (Sep 21, 2011)

Jesus, did you have a problem with your old one?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1436.html

hash ball and plant update plus new package delivery..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 21, 2011)

Wereworg said:


> Jesus, did you have a problem with your old one?









The 6" RHINO would have been fine, but when I upstaged my In-Line fan for an 8" In-Line fan the expelled air had to go straight into a reducer and then straight into the 6" RHINO so the air was restricted some what..

Now I have added an 8" RHINO Filter the expelled air goes straight out of an 8" In-Line fan and straight into an 8" Carbon Filter doing away with the reducer and gaining a superior air-flow..

It was an F-ing effort n a half job... as you'll see shortly and a tight-fit doesn't even come close  But I think I can safely say that an 8" Carbon filter is defo the BIGGEST I'am going to go with  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol, told ya... F-ing tight fit !!    I had to cut out a section wall in order to fit the Mutha-F***** in !! It was so tough as it was clearly a 2 man job but you know me, .. if its a challenge it makes me wanna do it even more 







I was determined to make it fit no matter what length's I had to go to... 








I didn't like the way it was making the top cab look so messy, I kept hold of the section I had to cut out and replaced it.. I used some of my good ol' Silver Duct Tape to hold it back in place  ..Before it was a tight fit  !! But this was just mental !!!   

I will tidy it up some more, later  .. What a result eh ?!! 











(Before)This is how the 6" RHINO fitted before....









This is 'during' with the former reducer and Carbon Filter fitted 









And this is 'afterwards' 8" to 8" .. Just gotta wait for my lights to come on and then I will see 'if' and how much the new filter and bigger bore effects the CFM/air movement and if I can get my temps down any lower 

Hope y'all like the Up-Date, I've still got some tidying to do but should have some more new pics on the way soon  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fucken A. my 6" rhino carbon filter just came in and it's a big daddy can't imagine the size of that thing. i love watching your updates. your cab is always neat and top notch !


----------



## stelthy (Sep 21, 2011)

Now, I am just waiting on my *Dual-Spec 400W Digi-Lux HPS bulb*, to arrive and my setup is pretty complete..  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 21, 2011)

Lights just came on, just checked the air-flow and its great  I have a beaming smile on my face and I've not even had a doob yet  temps have dropped a couple of degrees and the negative pressure has increased    Job-Done !! - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Sep 21, 2011)

hey stealth let me ask you somthin. is your fan loud cause i'm going to buy a 6" inline fan and i'm worried my neighbors will hear :/ i am planning on making a box almost identical to yours bur instead it will be hanging inside my cab... can you give me feedback on how yours worked on limiting the sound from the fan and air moving.. thanks in advance bud


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, I need to make a box like that as well. I have mine hanging in the cabinet, but I neglected to install insulation in it so it only helps a little. Probably going to add that after harvest. What type of foam did you use again stelthy? So hard to find things in the thread now. It's gotten so big lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin stelthy mate hows things today..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> hey stealth let me ask you somthin. is your fan loud cause i'm going to buy a 6" inline fan and i'm worried my neighbors will hear :/ i am planning on making a box almost identical to yours bur instead it will be hanging inside my cab... can you give me feedback on how yours worked on limiting the sound from the fan and air moving.. thanks in advance bud


Hi dude, my fan is is not really that loud at all.. I mean you can hear the air-movement when the exhaust exits the Carbon Filter... but its about 3 times quieter than your average hair-dryer.. Its defo not loud enough to piss my neighbours off and I can still sleep in the same room  so you should be fine with a 6" or 8" In-Line fan etc etc...

I'd be glad to help ya get your setup to look/work like mine  don't hesitate to ask any questions regarding my cab etc.. One thing I can say is having separate sections for the In-Line fan and Carbon Filter is defo a good idea as it quietens the exhaust by about 15 - 20%  

Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Yeah, I need to make a box like that as well. I have mine hanging in the cabinet, but I neglected to install insulation in it so it only helps a little. Probably going to add that after harvest. What type of foam did you use again stelthy? So hard to find things in the thread now. It's gotten so big lol


I used Accoustic Sound Foam from E-Bay, and Dyna-Mat (silver sound dead mat) and on top of the cab where the exhaust exits through an 18" Speaker Grill I also added a cheap black bath towel folded in half and stapled in place (over the speaker grill) to further quieten the exhaust .. it works a treat  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin stelthy mate hows things today..


Its all good dude, my cab now runs 2 degrees cooler now I have my new RHINO Filter, most happy!  

Dude, did you say there was a way I could move my thread into the 'Advanced Marijuana Section' ?? I'd be happy to move there if its possible?!! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

yea ill move it now for ya mate...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea ill move it now for ya mate...


Excellent! Cheers dude  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea ill move it now for ya mate...



I'll REP! ya again for moving my thread as soon as I can    - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

no worries mate..


----------



## loveweed420 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for the help stealth  as for now i think im doing fine but thanks for offering. 
peace


----------



## loveweed420 (Sep 23, 2011)

good morning stealthy mate  yesterday i took measurements of two fans both intake and extractor so i can make the boxes. today im going to buy a saw bit for my jigsaw and start making them out of chipboard. actual measurements are : H 9" by L 11" by W 9 ".
i think if i make the box from inside 13" by 15" by 11" i'll be good right ? that will be 4" bigger in every dimension. 
peace loveweed


----------



## stelthy (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I made a 'dick move' yesterday! .. I left my Green Night-Light on all through the Plants night cycle... I am wondering if this will have any bad effects on my plant ie/ revert them back to Veg/Stress etc or.. since the plants cant see 'Green' will the light being left on have no adverse effect at all ?? Hopefully the latter?!!

If anyone could shine some light on this subject for me that would be great, many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

if there in veg it ok mate it wont harm them its only in flower that it could..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> if there in veg it ok mate it wont harm them its only in flower that it could..


I put them into flower approx 1 week ago  ... ya reckon I've just shot myself in the foot ? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

no mate they be ok just make sure it only the once pal..


----------



## stelthy (Sep 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no mate they be ok just make sure it only the once pal..


Awesome, Yeah! I defo wont make a noob mistake like that again  !!! phew!  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

lol stelthy..getsum pics up...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol stelthy..getsum pics up...


No problem dude  :-














Here's a couple of pics I took the other day   She's really filling up that screen now, I cant wait until she starts budding !!  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

looking really nice now stelthy mate fillin that cab beautifully


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

She's getting real bushy now... I think next time I'll put her into Flower a couple of weeks earlier... Still I am happy with her progress so far  !!


















Its getting quite difficult to tuck anymore stems under the screen so I have raised the lamps a couple of inches.. and will LST from here on out where necessary 








Her under-carriage is looking good to, I trim her every couple of days, leaving alone the Fan Leaves... and just allowing a decent air-flow to travel up between the leaves etc... 







Hope y'all like my update..Its been 12 days since she was switched to 12/12 and still no sign of any Flowers yet.. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope to see some soon!! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

looking great stelthy mate...


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone know how long '*the stretch*' takes .. before the flowers begin to show ?? - STELTHY


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Anyone know how long '*the stretch*' takes .. before the flowers begin to show ?? - STELTHY


depends on the strain, some can start showing flowers as soon as 3-7 days into switching the light cycle...my sativa took almost 2 weeks to start showing flowers. Be careful trimming alot as that can lead to a stunted growth for a few days though, however i have noticed that you get a growth spurt when they come back around from a massive trim.


----------



## loveweed420 (Sep 27, 2011)

reading your first 75 pages the 3rd time... never gets boring.
i'm building a new cab with a 600w hps.. originally the dimensions where going to be 1.2m by 1.2m but now i sketched my plans and it going to be 1m by 1m. this is why i went through your thread again. some very nice ideas that will be alternating and using for my need. again very well done

also your girls is looking sweet very bushy and stocky

loveweed420


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome man. Looking amazing, I would say within the next 5days you should see the little cluster of pistils popping. I love how it looks. I really want to scrog.. but I have to move my plants :[


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 28, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Anyone know how long '*the stretch*' takes .. before the flowers begin to show ?? - STELTHY


depends on strain but.......

1-2 weeks 2 show flowers then they stop streching about week 3, on a 9 week 12.12 strain (just rough)


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> depends on strain but.......
> 
> 1-2 weeks 2 show flowers then they stop streching about week 3, on a 9 week 12.12 strain (just rough)


Thats great, cheers dude +REP!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2011)

Just over an inch to go and the whole screen will be filled !!  ... Also it was kinda hard to see under the *Green Night-Light*.. but I "think" the _1st signs of little flowers are beginning to show.._ I am still using *CANNA Vega A+B, Ryzotonic and Cannazym for Vegging atm*. I have* 7L *of nuits in my Res. left but as soon as she has drunk them _(approx 2 days/48hrs)_ I will start the next course of *CANNA* nuits and throw in some *Boost.* 

I have noticed *1* or *2* slightly yellow leaves.. so will trim them off today and check my *PH* to make sure its on target!

More updates coming soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 30, 2011)

Above I have added some pics of my *Royal-Haze* and she has just put out her *1st little Flower's*, I will leave her drinking *Veg nuits* until tomoz.. Then will change to her _new diet _ It's exciting times since buds are not too far away now !!!    I have no doubt in my mind that the final little gap on the left of the screen will be filled completly in the next couple of days..

I am also considering leaving the* UV-B* on for a whole hour at the end of the *12/12 light cycle,* the rest of the time the *UV-B's* _input is staged 30 mins on 30 mins off... _I have a feeling that keeping it on for an hour at the end should help just that extra bit now the _Flowers_ are on their way !!

I hope ya like the pics... Cant wait to get some *'Bud-Porn'* up etc    _I'am currentley on the prowl for a decent USB-Microscope so I can document the trich development etc..._

I am also in limbo as to whether to experiment with *UV-Blacklighting* as well to gain an 'even fuller spectrum'  !!! But it all depends on a bit more research and a powerful..yet cool lamp 

New/extra lamps are on the horizon... inc *KESSIL* *Red* but for now I can hardly complain, my girl is becoming a lady and her flowers are beautiful , More updates coming soon... 

Infact I think now's the time to re-start *'Update Monday'* again ... This will entail a new update of pics etc.. every _Monday_ and nothing in-between to detail a better change in growth etc...

Thats all folk's .... Until next *'Monday's Update'* - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

seriously now marte when i say this that is gunna be a serious producer mate serious...excellent work as always stelthy mate


----------



## stelthy (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> seriously now marte when i say this that is gunna be a serious producer mate serious...excellent work as always stelthy mate


Cheer's mate, as I say exciting times !! Last time *'PH'* was my greatest enemy... So this time around I will be extra careful with each and every_ water/nuit change_ I know its too early to say but care to have a guess of my 'Harvest weight' both wet & dry ?? baring in mind she will be flowered under a 'full spectrum' and 730W  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 1, 2011)

I just found some interesting info on the various proppeties of Cannabis.. and thought it would be helpful if I added it to my thread  :-



*Cannabis*


_Cannabinoids (THC, CBD, CBN...)_


*The Active Ingredients Of Cannabis*


Cannabinoids are a group of chemicals that can be divided into three different types: natural herbal cannabinoids, natural endogenous cannabinoids, and synthetic cannabinoids.


Natural herbal cannabinoids are chemicals that occur, in large concentrations, in cannabis plants. They are responsible for the intoxicating effect of cannabis products like marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil.


Natural endogenous cannabinoids are produced in the bodies of humans and some animals. Their main function is to bind to cannabinoid receptors in the body of the organism they were produced in.


Synthetic cannabinoids are chemicals that bind to cannabinoid receptors in the human body. They do not occur in nature, and must be synthesized by humans.
There are some synthetic cannabinoids like jwh-018 that (when ingested by humans) produce effects similar to, although not the same as, natural cannabis products.
Below is some information about natural herbal cannabinoids found in cannabis products like marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil. Natural endogenous cannabinoids and synthetic cannabinoids are not covered in any depth in this article.

*THC* (_Tetrahydrocannabinol_) gets a person high, a larger proportion of *THC* will produce a stronger high. Without *THC* you don't get high.

*THC* is responsible for most of the cerebral (_mental_) effects of cannabis. Besides potentially inducing feelings of euphoria and happiness, THC can cause people to feel anxious, nervous, or paranoid.


*CBD* (_Cannabidiol_) increases some of the effects of *THC* and decreases other effects of *THC*. Larger amounts of *CBD* tend to relax both mind and body, and decrease feelings like _anxiety, nervousness, and paranoia._

Cannabis that has a high level of *THC *and low level of *CBD* will produce a very strong cerebral high. _The body may feel more physically energetic when compared to ingesting cannabis with larger levels of CBD._


Cannabis that has a high level of both *THC* and *CBD* will produce a strong cerebral high. T_he body will feel somewhat relaxed and heavy. At lower dose sizes, physical activity is possible (with effort)._


As the dose size increases, the body will feel more relaxed and heavy. This makes physical activity require more effort. Fresh *Hashish *is an example of a cannabis product with high levels of both *THC* and *CBD*.


Cannabis that has low levels of *THC* and high levels of* CBD* will produce more of a stoned feeling. _The mind feels relaxed and dull, the body feels relaxed and heavy, most people do not like to engage in physical activity._


*CBC* (_Cannabichromene_) is not psychoactive in pure form, and is not known to interact with *THC* to affect the high.


*CBL *(_Cannabicyclol_) is a degradative product like *CBN*. Light converts *CBC* to *CBL*.


*CBN* (_Cannabinol_) is produced as *THC* ages. High levels of *CBN *_tend to make a person feel messed up rather than high. CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment._







*THCV* (_Tetrahydrocannabivarin_) is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. *THCV* _increases the speed and intensity of THC effects_, but also causes the high to end sooner !!


"If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of marijuana to produce the various qualities you seek. When a crop is harvested will also affect the proportion of cannabinoids in the finished product. A medical marijuana patient looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD".


Another person looking for a more *energetic high* will want to produce a crop with *high levels of THC and low levels of CBD*. In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of *CBD* and higher levels of *THC*. Cannabis indica has larger amounts of *CBD* and lower amounts of *THC* than *sativa* 


Cannabis is unique in many ways. Of all plants, it is the only genus known to produce chemical substances known as herbal cannabinoids. These cannabinoids are the psychoactive ingredients of marijuana; they are what get you high, buzzed, or stoned.


*In 1974, there were 37 naturally occurring herbal cannabinoids that had been discovered. By 2011, there had been over 80 naturally occurring herbal cannabinoids identified as being produced by the cannabis plant.*



*There are 3 types of cannabinoids:*

--- *Herbal:* occur naturally only in the cannabis plant

--- *Endogenous:* occur naturally in humans and other animals
*
--- Synthetic:* cannabinoids produced in a lab

Most of the cannabinoids appear in very small amounts (_less than .01 percent of total cannabinoids_) and are "not considered psychoactive", or else not important to the high!!

Many cannabinoids are simply homologues or analogues (_similar structure or function_) to the few major cannabinoids which are listed below.

*Tetrahydrocannabinol - THC*







*Delta 9-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol* - *Delta-9 THC* is the main psychotomimetic _(mindbending)_ ingredient of marijuana. Estimates state that 70 to 100 percent of the marijuana high results from the _delta-9 THC present_. It occurs in almost all cannabis in concentrations that vary from traces to about 95 percent of all the cannabinoids in the sample.

In very potent strains, carefully prepared marijuana can be 10 percent or more delta-9 THC by dry weight (_seeds and stems removed from flower buds_). Buds are the popular name given to masses of female flowers that form distinct clusters.







*Delta 8-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol* - _delta-8 THC_ is reported in low concentration, less than one percent of the *delta-9 THC present*. Its activity is slightly less than that of *delta-9 THC*. It may be an artefact of the extraction/analysis process. Almost everyone who uses the term *THC*, refers to *delta-9 THC and delta-8 THC combined, as THC.*







*Cannabidiol* - CBD


*Cannabidiol* - CBD : also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about *95 percent* of the total cannabinoids present.
*THC* and *CBD* are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. *CBD* is not _psychotomimetic_ in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties.


In order for *CBD* to affect the high, *THC* must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. *CBD* can contribute to the high by interacting with *THC* to potentiate (_enhance_) or antagonize (_interfere or lessen_) certain qualities of the high.

*CBD* appears to potentiate the depressant effects of *THC *and antagonize is excitatory effects. *CBD* also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer.

When only small amounts of *THC* are present with high proportions of *CBD*, _the high is more of a buzz, the mind feels dull and the body de-energized._







*Cannabichromene - CBC*


*Cannabichromene - CBC* is another major cannabinoid, although it is found in smaller concentrations than *CBD* and *THC*. Relative to *THC* and *CBD*, its concentration in the plants is low, probably not exceeding *20 percent of total cannabinoids*. *CBC* is believed not to be psychotomimetic in humans.







*Cannabicyclol - CBL*


*Cannabicyclol (CBL)* is a degradative product like *CBN*, light converts *CBC to CBL*. There are no reports on its activity in humans, and it is found in small amounts, if at all, in fresh plant material.







*Cannabinol - CBN*


*Cannabinol - CBN* is not produced by the plant per se. It is the degradation (_oxidative_) product of *THC*. Fresh samples of marijuana contain very little* CBN* but curing, poor storage, or processing such as when making _hashish_, can cause much of the *THC* to be oxidized to *CBN*. Pure forms of *CBN* have at most 10 percent of the psychoactivity of *THC*.

Like *CBD*, it is suspected of potentiating certain aspects of the high, although so far these effects appear to be slight. *CBN* seems to potentiate *THC's* disorienting qualities. _One may feel more dizzy or drugged or generally messed up but not necessarily higher._

In fact, with a high proportion of *CBN*, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High *CBN* in homegrown grass is not desirable since _it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC._


*Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV*


*Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV* or *THV* is the propyl homologue of *THC*. In the aromatic ring the usual five-carbon pentyl is replaced by a short three-carbon propyl chain. The propyl cannabinoids have so far been found in some strains originating from Southeast and Central Asia and parts of Africa.

*
In one study, THCV made up to 48.23 percent (Afghanistan strain) and 53.69 percent (South Africa) of the cannabinoids found. We've seen no reports on its activity in humans. From animal studies it appears to be much faster in onset and quicker to dissipate than THC.*

It may be the constituent of one or two toke grass, but its activity appears to be somewhat less than that of *THC*. Some people use the term *THC* to refer collectively to *delta-9 THC, delta-8 THC, and THCV.*


*Cannabinoids And The High*


The marijuana high is a complex experience. It involves a wide range of psychical, physical, and emotional responses. The high is a subjective experience based in the individual and one's personality, mood, disposition, and experience with the drug.

Given the person, the intensity of the high depends primarily on the *amount of THC present in the Cannabis*. *Delta-9 THC* is the main ingredient of marijuana and must be present in sufficient quantities for a good marijuana high.

People who smoke grass that has very little *cannabinoids* other than *delta-9 THC* usually report that the high is very intense. Most people that don't smoke daily will feel something from a joint having *delta-9 THC* of 3 percent concentration to material.


*Cannabis* products having a *THC* concentration of *5-10* percent would be considered good, *10-15* percent would be considered very good, and over *15* percent would be excellent quality by daily users standards. In general, we use potency to mean the sum effects of the cannabinoids and the overall high induced.


*Cannabis* is sometimes rated more potent than the content of *delta-9 THC* alone would suggest. It also elicits qualitatively different highs. The reasons for this have not been sorted out. Few clinical studies with known combinations of several cannabinoids have been undertaken with human subjects.


So far, different highs and possibly higher potency seem to be due to the interaction of *delta-9 THC* and other cannabinoids *(THCV,CBD,CBN, and possibly CBC)*. Except for *THCV*, in the pure form, these other cannabinoids do not have much psychoactivity.


Another possibility for higher potency is that *homologues of delta-9 THC* with longer side chains at *C-3 *(_and higher activity_) might be found in certain marijuana strains.

Compounds with longer side chains have been made in laboratories and their activity is sometimes much higher, with estimates over *500 times* that of *natural delta-9 THC.*

The possibility that there are *non-cannabinoids* _that are psychoactive or interacting with the cannabinoids_ has not been investigated in detail. Non-cannabinoids with biological activity have been isolated from the plants, but only in very small quantities.


None are known to be psychotomimetic. However, they may contribute to the overall experience in non-mental ways, such as the stimulation of the appetite.


Different blends of *cannabinoids* account for the different qualities of intoxication produced by different strains of cannabis. The intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of *delta-9 THC *present and on the method of ingestion.


A complex drug such as Cannabis affects the mind and body in many ways. Sorting out what accounts for what response can become quite complex.


- mel frank



I gained this info from :- http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm and figured it'd help me when either choosing a strain, and or deciding on the ratio of cloudy/amber trichs upon Harvest! 

I hope peep's find this interesting as well as helpful.. I for one will be referring to this info on the regular  


Now back to my grow !!    - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all  .. I have spoken with a reliable source and have decided rather than LST-ing I will try my hand at 'Super-cropping' a few of the taller stems, I'll post pics on Monday's Update  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 2, 2011)

*VMS-004D - 400x USB Microscope*


The _latest USB Microscope from Veho_. Now with *more powerful 400x magnification*, 2 Mega Pixel Cmos lens (interpolated) and alloy flexi-stand and measurement software.

This handy USB desktop microscope - 400x, 2 Mega Pixels magnification - has a multitude of home and office uses: science education, laboratory research, computer parts examination, printing inspection, presentation tool, medical analysis, reading aid and collectables magnification to name a few. Online chat can also be achieved with the microscope's built in webcam and record features. 20x or 400x digital USB microscope with snapshot and video capture software

*Main Features:*

- Adjustable LEDs for object illumination
- 2 MP Cmos (interpolated)
- Measurement function using enclosed software
- Snapshot and video recording function
- Alloy stand and stand alone capture button
- Tacton rubber touch housing
- With a base zoom level of 20x, the VMS-004 can be further zoomed in manually to a factor of 400x
- Fine slider adjustment for brightness, hue, saturation and sharpness, plus a black and white display mode
- VMS-004 USB Microscope is supplied with Windows and Mac drivers. For software for side-loading CD drives just visit the download centre
- The 2 megapixel CMOS lens can be adjusted to point in any direction using the movable arm
- Simply install the drivers, plug the microscope into your computer via the USB and you''re ready to go


*Contents:*

- Microscope
- User Guide
- Software CD with measurement funtionality

*£69.95*


I am strongly thinking this is the USB Microscope I am going to buy to view the Trichs etc... What do ya'll think ?? - STELTHY


----------



## bump1987 (Oct 2, 2011)

GET IT! That is so dope! I may have to get me one to play with haha. I don't even grow bud and I want one to play with.

How do you manage your nutrient changes when the plant is so large?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 2, 2011)

bump1987 said:


> GET IT! That is so dope! I may have to get me one to play with haha. I don't even grow bud and I want one to play with.
> 
> How do you manage your nutrient changes when the plant is so large?


   ... I just bought one off E-Bay.. and got it for £40.00 with free postage  !!! Sorted! On the topic of water change.. My Royal-Haze drinks 3.5L approx per 48hrs.. so I have a spare 10L container that I mix up the new nuits in.. then I transfer the nuits via a small Bilge Pump (syphon pump) I acquired from a boat shop and pump the nuits across by hand...takes about 10 mins to do but I am used to it now and its not really an effort at all  However it does work out I need to do the water/nuit change every 3 days..but the plus side to it is the E.C stays constant and thus equals nice healthy plant/s with next to none PH probs.. If I had a little more room I'd have a larger water storage tank/water butt and transfer the nuits by hose...But I make do since my cab takes up a majority of available space in my room  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

rep given on above posts...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> rep given on above posts...


Cheers K.M I'll be sure to check out some of your threads later this evening after my _Pizza, Magners_ _and Friends viewing_  and return the *+REP!* where its due  Hope ya've had a good day.. Be sure to check my thread again tommoz evening as its my *MONDAY UPDATE* tommoz  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

i do as always....


----------



## bump1987 (Oct 2, 2011)

Had I been McGyver myself and thought things through, a 5 gallon bucket (for me) holding 4 gallons of nutrients and an aquarium pump can manage the same process. Thanks for the tip. I'll put it to good use next go round.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2011)

.........................................................*UPDATE-MONDAY #1*..............................................................


















I've decided to do a morning and afternoon photo shoot of my girl that way I can get pics of her with both the lights on and off.. She has had approx *8 stems* _'Super-cropped'_ and is growing very fast! I will prob need to do another water/nuit change by this evening as she only has *3.5L* remaining.. but that should be enough to see her through her night period  

It was fuck'in warm last night and growroom temps reached a staggering *35oC/95 degrees Fahrenheit !!!*    I am thinking we may have to ware ear plugs tonight and run the *AC* through our night time, if outdoor temps continue to stay high/rise..  .. Still a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do!  However the plant looks healthy and has grown a great deal overnight! I hope she dont grow to high to soon though!

I counted *"44 tops"* today    so I'am aware its gonna get a bit crowded in there..But I am sure I'll be able to work through that 

I will run a Parcel Track/Trace today as my *Dual-Spec Digi-Lux bulb* still hasnt arrived  Although it is coming from the *U.S* and has to clear Customs etc ...

I have also bought the *400X USB Microscope* so hopefully that'll come sometime this week..


Its going to be a whole *7 days* before I do my next *"MONDAY-UPDATE"* and can only imagine what new growth will occur in that time  !!! Hope ya'll like the update and pics.. I will add some more pics a bit later today (with lights off).. - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 3, 2011)

Maaaaaan. I'm so jealous of how clean that shit is. haha. Sub'd! How did I miss this one


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2011)

virulient said:


> Maaaaaan. I'm so jealous of how clean that shit is. haha. Sub'd! How did I miss this one


It will be even cleaner by this afternoon as I need to clean the Grow-Shelf a little, but thank-you all the same  Glad you like my pride and joy   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok ... sorry guys no more pics today, 9 pints of Stella and some.comedy central tv and I am hitting the sack... I am well tired and will up-date again in a week... it'd been a long day - STELTHY


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 3, 2011)

Stelthy, what is the blue tube in the back of the cab?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 3, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Stelthy, what is the blue tube in the back of the cab?


Hi dude, its not Blue .. its Green  ... and its my night light  ... its not ultra ultra Green but its still a shade of green and when I left it on by accident ..it had no bad side effects  ... so I am happy with it! The only other Blue tube in there is the 18W. UV-B at the front.. hope that answers your question  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

mornin stelthy thats a special setup hope all is well bro..


----------



## stelthy (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin stelthy thats a special setup hope all is well bro..


Morning dude, Cheers mate  .. I am about to check in on my lady...and do her water change.. temps were lower last night so hopefully _'all is well'_ .. I'll report back shortly - STELTHY


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful grow Stelthy! Keep doing you!


----------



## AcidTest (Oct 4, 2011)

hi stelthy, just read this thread, awesome cab, love it. cant wait to see how this grow turns out. did you get that stuff installed in the loft? are you gonna try the 600 this winter?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2011)

Great news  I opened my Cab this morning.. and counted approx *"80"* tops    *"80"* !!!  there are tiny white clusters everywhere  I can't wait to see those _tiny flowers_ transform into *lovely buds*  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> hi stelthy, just read this thread, awesome cab, love it. cant wait to see how this grow turns out. did you get that stuff installed in the loft? are you gonna try the 600 this winter?


Hi dude, Thanks mate   Yeah I cant wait to see how many buds I get in total...and how big each one will turn out  .. I've not yet bothered installing the loft setup...as I can run a full spectrum between (*580W & 730W total*) _with low-ish temps considering._. and thats cooling with air at ambient room temp  When I venture into using the* 600W HPS *along with the *CFL side lighting* and *UV-B lamp* I will be running approx "*930W total !!*" - and not only will I wait for the *Winter Months* to make use of the cold air.. but I will then start modding the loft space accordingly  ..._I'd love to use the 600 this winter_ that thing is so fuckin' bright in my cab.. I am sure the buds would be dreamy and kick-ass big    (mouth waters) ... yum! \m/ \m/ - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

sikk mate 80 bud nodes thats some goin that pal..80 fuck yea thats gunna feed to fuck be ready for it pal..dont know why i said that u obviously gunna be thick twat haha


----------



## stelthy (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk mate 80 bud nodes thats some goin that pal..80 fuck yea thats gunna feed to fuck be ready for it pal..dont know why i said that u obviously gunna be thick twat haha


I didn't quite understand the last half of your message...I'am gunna take a guess and say you may be very medicated lol  ... "Yeah - 80 Bud-Nodes!"   its gonna drink a lot of nuits and I reckon water changes will happen more frequently..The bigger they become.. I cant wait to see next Monday's Updates ~ for myself  ... I am really enjoying this grow, I am just about to check in on her.. - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

yea lad i cant wait either if u can mate get a overhead view if u can get a pic from above that be great mate..


----------



## stelthy (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea lad i cant wait either if u can mate get a overhead view if u can get a pic from above that be great mate..


I'll see what I can do for Monday  - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 6, 2011)

How many days have you been on the 12/12 photo-period now?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

take a look at my diy job lol last page of thread mate...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 6, 2011)

virulient said:


> How many days have you been on the 12/12 photo-period now?


Hi dude.. I am 21 days into Flower-(12/12).  - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude.. I am 21 days into Flower-(12/12).  - STELTHY


Nice! Mine are day 24 today, so were pretty close. Can't wait to see the finished products!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 6, 2011)

virulient said:


> Nice! Mine are day 24 today, so were pretty close. Can't wait to see the finished products!



I ll have to check out your thread man! Be good to compare etc ...  - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I ll have to check out your thread man! Be good to compare etc ...  - STELTHY


I don't have one yet. I didn't have a camera until a couple weeks ago. I will definitely post some pictures of the finished product somewhere around here. Here are a couple shots I took while cleaning out my rez a few minutes ago. 















My setup is not as clean as yours, but I make no excuses haha! I'll get there, just have to rebuild after life happened again. You know how it is 

edit - Ignore my kitty's hair there on the right side haha. She just likes to eat a few of my trimmings every now and then


----------



## stelthy (Oct 7, 2011)

virulient said:


> I don't have one yet. I didn't have a camera until a couple weeks ago. I will definitely post some pictures of the finished product somewhere around here. Here are a couple shots I took while cleaning out my rez a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plants white hairs are looking good... and are bigger than mine atm, what lighting are you using ? - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol funny story. 2 CFLs. When I got back into town from Florida..I pretty much had nothing anymore. So a friend gifted me a tent and some cheap ventilation, so I went and found a good rubbermaid container in the garage and cleaned it out, bought 2 big CFLs(1 flower, 1 veg) ,grabbed an air pump/air stone, and got some shitty no name nutrients from a friend. So short answer - CFLs. Definitely not by choice, though. Just working with what I could get my hands on this cycle. And feeling very very fortunate for the way things are going so far.

edit - I added a better picture up there^^


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

..........................................................*UPDATE-MONDAY #2*...............................................................













The main Stem is really thickening up  I will get a measure tape a record its circumference sometime this week  













Here are a couple of shots of her under-side.. I have notice the odd crap leaf! .. So when my lights next come on I will snip away and get rid of them.. apart from that she is looking splendid !!








I tried to get a shot from higher up looking down, But for some reason the pic came out blurred... So I will take some more shots later when the lights are on!

































The White hairs/Flowers are looking great they are small and compact at the moment.. The canopy is approx. 28" tall, I have slightly raised my UV-B tube by about 1", and have raised the 2X right CFL's a couple of inches also.. the CFL's on the left were still fine at the lower height.. and I am going to leave the main reflector where it is until tommoz morning..













I am hoping by hanging the left CFL's at a lower height, will encourage big buds - to match the rest of the plant (in the foreseeable future).. I could hang them higher and taunt them into stretching a bit but I suspect that'd cause skinny buds in that area?!








I'am still waiting on a couple of items in the mail, so hopefully they'll arrive at some point today.. I will also add a few more pics a bit later today - When the lights come on. I have 2L of nuits left so once the lights come on my thirsty lady should have devoured the remaining nuits and a fresh dose of nuits will be in order 








Ha... Result !!! ... Just as I finished writing my last paragraph, There was a knock at the door and I receive 2 parcels ! Hmm what could they be : (big beaming smile) !!!


















My *400W Dual Spec DigiLux HPS Lamp ~ arrived !!!* Fuckin' Sweet !!!!








My 1st thought was - Man! it looks big  !!!








My 2nd thought was...Hmm it would be rude not to do a size comparison with my standard Osram 400W HPS bulb...


So...








I did, and here they are - side by side, the new Digi-Lux lamp is alot thicker in diameter, I can't wait to plug this bad-boy in    !!!


Also... Some more good news! :-








My VEHO 400X USB Microscope just came  !! can't wait to test that out either !!!


So its been a good week, I will take some more pics when the lights come back on... I may wait another week to install the new '400' just to make sure we've seen the last of the hot weather, but I'll make my mind up about that during today  ... Hope ya'll like my 2nd Monday Update...More pic's still to come...



*Ok so its a day late, but here are the extra pics I promised..with the lights on :-*

































I have decided to wait a week or so until I add the new 400W Digi-Lux lamp to my setup! I just wanna make sure it doesn't get to hot in the Cab. and I dont want to be running my A.C all day - every day !! So as soon as we start feeling some serious Winter temps. out-side, then the Digi-Lux will be going in 'all '57,000' Lumens blazing'    

Hope ya'll like the new additional pics with the lights on in various stages of time... That's all for this week, until next weeks 'MONDAY UPDATE #3' !!!    - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice! They're really coming along. Our bud-sites look really similar. And really healthy  Keep up the good work stelthy!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

loads of bud sites mate excellent job bro....


----------



## smokebros (Oct 10, 2011)

That thing is a fucking monster tree, wow.


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 10, 2011)

Its looking great man!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

how long was the veg mate and what techniques did you use..


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 10, 2011)

looking good stelthy!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how long was the veg mate and what techniques did you use..


Hi dude, From the date she - (*Royal-Haze*) was the size of a piece of cress *24/07/2011 *to the time I put her into Flower (*15/09/2011*) is a total of *54 days*, I 1st topped her a *11" tall* and then topped her again *3 weeks* or so later - _multiple times_, then another week or so later I topped her again ~ _multiple times_. 

I used the *SCROG* method from *13" tall* and then once the taller stems were higher than the rest of the canopy by a couple of inches, I *SUPER-CROPPED* (_just the taller stems_) and that pretty much brings me up-to-date  I hope that answers your question,  ..If you have any more questions dont hesitate to ask! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

54 days and u get it like that excellent...cant wait to see how big mine is after 90 days veg topped and fimmed lol...then 2000 watt for flower lol...what u reckon mate


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 54 days and u get it like that excellent...cant wait to see how big mine is after 90 days veg topped and fimmed lol...then 2000 watt for flower lol...what u reckon mate


Yeah I gotta say man I am pleased the way she's lookin' too  If your using a simerlar technique to me on your lady, and your strain is known for getting quite big, then ~ After 90 days Vegging she is gonna be one BIG Lady  Are you going to use 2X 1000W HPS/MH or another combination of lamps ?? ....and UV-B ? ... are you running Magnetic or Digital Ballasts ?? either way it'll be at its best with either Hortilux or Digi-Lux lamps depending  !!

I'll check out your thread/s this afternoon, as am assisting the kids on a school outing for most of today, just had a Fry-up and Coffee... Its gonna be a long day (7-hrs by coach)  ... But I'am actually excited about having a sober day with my daughters and making sure they learn some interesting facts at the Museum  !!

I've added some new pics to my "MONDAY UPDATE #2", What ya think ?? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

no worries bro thinking of just centering the plant in the middle and hanging 3 x 600 watts and a 400 watt hps over top of it the 600s round vertically...and didigtal ballast mate lumatek..


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no worries bro thinking of just centering the plant in the middle and hanging 3 x 600 watts and a 400 watt hps over top of it the 600s round vertically...and didigtal ballast mate lumatek..


What lamps (Make/Model) are you going to be using... are you tempted by the Digi-Lux lamps ?? 600's are great!!... I can't wait to use mine  !!! can you give me a LINK to your grow as I am keen to see your setup in action?!! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

its only in veg mate but it page 1700 or on my signature mate its only a 4 days old lol..its been vegged till 4th january then flowered mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

and sunmaster 600 and 400s mate im gunna use..


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> and sunmaster 600 and 400s mate im gunna use..


Sun-Masters are pretty good too  I looked at them before I settled with Digi-Lux  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok I just bit the bullet  I've ordered a *600W version of the DIGI-LUX Digital Dual-Spec HPS lamp* and it boasts a "*95,000 Lumen*" output    So combine that with a *600W Lumatek Digital Ballast with boost button* and the *4X CFL's and the UV-B tube*    thats means I will be running well over "*100,000 Lumens*" (_Full-Spectrum_) over a max. of *2* plants in my *DWC/SCROG Cab. !!* I am also very tempted to re-decorate with ORCA when this grow is all done and cured  - thoughts ??    - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 11, 2011)

NICE! That's a hell of a score. And just when I was thinking that cab couldn't get much better.....haha. What line of nutrients are you using if you don't mind me asking. I hate to sound lazy, I looked through a few pages, but 236 is a lot


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

virulient said:


> NICE! That's a hell of a score. And just when I was thinking that cab couldn't get much better.....haha. What line of nutrients are you using if you don't mind me asking. I hate to sound lazy, I looked through a few pages, but 236 is a lot


Oh there's always improvements to be made  !! I am using CANNA's Nuits except PK 13/14 (using HammerHead 9/18 instead) and also Super-Thrive, ROX, and Cha-Ching.. although I am happy with CANNA's range and find them very easy to use, I am tempted to switch to 'Dutch-Pro' when all my CANNA nuits are gone/used up!  .. Yeah 236 odd pages is a heck of a read  - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, I might have to try those out next rotation. I use the superthrive, too. IT's a must-have in all the plants at my house. Even the non-cannabis ones  I keep hearing/seeing great Canna results time and time again, maybe it's time to give them a shot.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

Duno where ive been all this time but the important thing is i'm here now and sub'd. What a fuckin beast! Got the same microscope as you, those things are the shit! The amount of detail u can see in anything and everything is incredible... Right, i'm gona attempt to work my way through the last 58 pages.... catch u in a bit


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 54 days and u get it like that excellent...cant wait to see how big mine is after 90 days veg topped and fimmed lol...then 2000 watt for flower lol...what u reckon mate


Yes Kev doin big tings!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

lol lindian 260,000 lumens for one plant should be enough shouldnt it lol verical and horizontal grow....


----------



## zibra (Oct 11, 2011)

stelthy said:


> ..........................................................*UPDATE-MONDAY #2*...............................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice setup, love it!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol lindian 260,000 lumens for one plant should be enough shouldnt it lol verical and horizontal grow....


Yeh man, i dont believe in overkill, especially when it comes to lighting, the more the merrier! I thought ppl would have a go at me for stickin 1 plant under a 600W, then u came along. Stealthy i think i'm gona have to rob ur idea of hanging CFL's in each corner of the cab, just to keep the sides on my scrog level with the middle. I want a 6 figure lumen output in my cab 

Im thinking 2 red spectrum and 2 blue spectrums CFL's at 125W each. 1 in each corner, have one of each on each side. Would bring my total wattage up to 1100W, duno bout lumens


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

just remeber it dont matter what others people haters believe its your grow at the end of the day and the desicion is ultimatly yours and no one elses..plenty of great growers on here but i only go off a handful of people if they say it wrong ill listen cause im still a newbie myself....


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Stealthy i dont know if i've said this before but this is one of the best stealth set ups ive seen period, let alone stealth SCROGs. Everything looks so crisp and well thought out. Also your plant is just something else... Considering all things. I'm shooting for 87 tops, i'm sure if you look a little harder in that bush u'll find at least 7 more!


----------



## tokenbrownguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow...and subbed. Al I have to say.


----------



## virulient (Oct 14, 2011)

Couple of updates


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2011)

virulient said:


> Couple of updates
> 
> Huh! ... both our white hairs/flowers are about the same in size now! But damn your's are getting frosty already   ... What strain is that ? - STELTHY


----------



## RickyBobby92492 (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy shit this thread is awesome.


----------



## Bill Gates (Oct 14, 2011)

rather than trying to re-invent the wheel, just pick up a grow tent, they come in many sizes, have all the vents and a 3x3 will handle your light with a proper blower, I would use a light tube and high end blower to vent out to the attic if you own your home. The tents are cheap and easy to clean and work well, A 3x3 would keep Snoop Dog in enough to stay happy.


----------



## virulient (Oct 14, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Huh! ... both our white hairs/flowers are about the same in size now! But damn your's are getting frosty already   ... What strain is that ? - STELTHY


It was sold to me as Purple Urkle, I'm not sure if it really is. I bought it as a clone from a dispensary, and I don't know if I trust the dispensaries' genetics. But, I am obviously very happy with the plants so far. That is definitely NOT a complaint, haha. I feel fortunate every day I wake up with healthy plants.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 14, 2011)

virulient said:


> It was sold to me as Purple Urkle, I'm not sure if it really is. I bought it as a clone from a dispensary, and I don't know if I trust the dispensaries' genetics. But, I am obviously very happy with the plants so far. That is definitely NOT a complaint, haha. I feel fortunate every day I wake up with healthy plants.


Yeah it does brighten up your day when your/our plants plants are vibrant and sweet smelling, its key to their success  !! - STELTHY


----------



## ohmy (Oct 14, 2011)

+rep made it to page 60. Very nice build. Need to come back when I have more time to finish reading


----------



## ohmy (Oct 14, 2011)

Sick set up, Damn she looks great, Your going to pull a lot of weight off one plant lol.I have to watch to see what it is... How much do you have tied up in your system?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

My Hydro-Torch came today.. It's an excellent bit of kit  it has 9 bright cree LED's and takes 3X AAA batteries.. this will come in so handy whilst 'night-gardening'  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Sick set up, Damn she looks great, Your going to pull a lot of weight off one plant lol.I have to watch to see what it is... How much do you have tied up in your system?


Do you mean how much have I spent on all the equipment etc.. ?? Glad you like my set-up dude  Care to have a premature guess at what weight I'll get from her? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Do you mean how much have I spent on all the equipment etc.. ?? Glad you like my set-up dude  Care to have a premature guess at what weight I'll get from her? - STELTHY


Hi again dude, I am not 100% sure how much I have spent on my Cab. so far but I'am pretty sure its in the range of £1.900 to £2500.00 (not including seeds) - STELTHY


----------



## MrBosco (Oct 15, 2011)

Amazing thread Stelthy, managed to get to page 120 or so before I started to get square eyes and skipped to the last few pages to see where things had gotten to. Gonna have to come back and read some more once my retinas recover 

Subbed


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

looking forward to next update mate...


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 16, 2011)

fuck yea stealth scrog in this bitch
you know whats good

View attachment 1839239


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

MrBosco said:


> Amazing thread Stelthy, managed to get to page 120 or so before I started to get square eyes and skipped to the last few pages to see where things had gotten to. Gonna have to come back and read some more once my retinas recover
> 
> Subbed


Glad your enjoying my thread  be sure to check out tomorrow's *MONDAY UPDATE #3* more pics etc coming soon  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking forward to next update mate...


Coming Soon...............  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> fuck yea stealth scrog in this bitch
> you know whats good
> 
> View attachment 1839239


The SCROG screen will work wonders for your lady!!    .. You still need to put your In-Line fan on the other side of your reflector though ie/



*REFLECTOR > IN-LINE FAN > ELBOW > DUCTING > CARBON FILTER* 


or (if you have enough room/space)


*REFLECTOR > ELBOW > DUCTING > IN-LINE FAN > CARBON FILTER* (_This is a better way_)

This will cool the lamp even better as well as pro-long the life of the In-Line Fan, I would recommend moving the plant a tad to the left, before starting the SCROG - cos the Reflector will not be central after
you've moved the In-Line fan but you can angle the reflector to follow the growth (right) on the SCROG screen! 


If your happy with the way it is then thats fine  just giving you a heads up  ... How long do you plant to Veg her before putting her into Flower ? - STELTHY


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah i wanted to do it that way but the cab wasnt big enought
so you think the light would still be pretty efficient if it was moved to the left side of the cab?
thats the only way it would fit reflector>fan>duct

and i got one more week of veg and it will have been 2 full months veg
plus like the first two weeks as seedling.
i was really expecting her to be bigger for a 2 month veg but just wait for flower
bitch is gonna explode


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> yeah i wanted to do it that way but the cab wasnt big enought
> so you think the light would still be pretty efficient if it was moved to the left side of the cab?
> thats the only way it would fit reflector>fan>duct
> 
> ...


The lamp would work best centralised (like it is).. You could still move the In-Line fan to the right side...But instead of have it operating Horizontal you could position it Vertically in the ducting (higher up the cab on the right) You could hang it with some Bungee Cords to take away the vibrations... this would allow you to keep the Reflector centralised as well as letting the In-Line fan perform better  ie/



* REFLECTOR > ELBOW > DUCTING > IN-LINE FAN* (_Suspended Vertically_) *> DUCTING > CARBON FILTER *



Yeah the 'Stretch' will enhance her size dramatically   Its best to veg until the SCROG screen is half filled then flip the lighting over to Flower (12/12) - to completely fill the screen !!    - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 16, 2011)

Mate that looks awsome!!! Its the same shape canopy as mine but as you know mine are tied back which i suppose is similar to what a scrog does.

Excellent work mate she looks the business


----------



## stelthy (Oct 17, 2011)

*.................................................. ........UPDATE-MONDAY #3................................................ .. .............*

Before I add my new pics.. Here's a music vid that I cant get enough of at the moment  its called *'Hard to handle*' by_ Patti Drew _!!
[video]http://youtu.be/UJ6NWq8aJFw[/video]

Anyhow here's my 3rd Monday Update :














































Everything is looking great in my Cab  !! Out-door temps are cooling but I am going to wait one more week before introducing the* 400W DigiLux lamp*.. Just to make sure we ain't gunna have another heat-wave! 








I do have the odd '_yellow leaf_' I am not sure if this is just a part of natures way of showing she is maturing or whether it maybe the beginning's of a *Mag. deficiency* or summink ?? 





Anyhow thats all for this weeks *MONDAY UPDATE!*  7 days until *MONDAY-UPDATE #4 !!* Hope y'all enjoyed this weeks update !!! 



** * Any info regarding the _"yellow leaves"_ would be greatly received & rewarded with *+REP!*   - STELTHY


----------



## dapio (Oct 17, 2011)

slowly reading through your thread you are genius man I like your attention to detail the little things do matter when it comes to explaining how things are setup perhaps you could teach me how your hydro system is set up?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

i dont think the yellowing is much to worry about unless it gets worse it could be just not gettin enough light if it in the lower half of plant..and nice update stelthy mate rep given...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i dont think the yellowing is much to worry about unless it gets worse it could be just not gettin enough light if it in the lower half of plant..and nice update stelthy mate rep given...


I'll keep a watchful eye on the leaves over the next couple of day.. if any more 'Yellow's' turn up I'll be sure to act fast in healing them with the best remedy for the cause  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 17, 2011)

dapio said:


> slowly reading through your thread you are genius man I like your attention to detail the little things do matter when it comes to explaining how things are setup perhaps you could teach me how your hydro system is set up?


Cheers Dapio  I'd be happy to show/tell you how they work! What exactly did you want to know ?? - STELTHY


----------



## virulient (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking awesome still man!! Check mine out, our strains aren't so similar now. Obviously I don't have as many bud-sites as you, I only have about 10 that look like the one I attached. Anyways, looking awesome man, keep up the good work!


----------



## dapio (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome man mainly I just cant seem to find an adequate explanation of how to get it setup so it is scroggable I watch a lot of youtube DIY's but they are all mostly pretty bunk setups I want to just be able to work it out so you have the pot and free space above to grow I know people use air stones and the water pumps fill it to a certain height drip and recirculate but drilling holed were water is being held seems like an easy invitation for leaks also hearing about clogs just frustrates me away from the topic yet everyone makes it seem so easy perhaps if you have any good references.

Also that drill for your computer fan holes is sweet do they make those circle things any bigger I assume drywall is a bit different tho I always wonder how square computer fans fit in circular holes.

That scrog looks great btw very tight nodes did they grow past the screen to your liking I always wonder if its better to nuke them at the base or let them grow past for for that corn field look rather than lettuce haha if that makes sense keep it up man glad people like you are on the forums!


----------



## loveweed420 (Oct 17, 2011)

the photos are ridiculous ! well done mate hope you have an amazing yield


----------



## stelthy (Oct 17, 2011)

Huh! Despite being only in the early stages of Flower my lady stinks so good... However I was rudely awoken by her sweet peppery undertones.... it seems that despite using a Die-Hard Rhino Filter there is still a slight leakage of smell which if windows are not left ajar can build up and smell quite strong  !! ... I have decided that since Royal Haze is a pretty stinky strain it will be in my best interests to get some more odor control.... I am in two minds whether to get an O-Zone generator... but will defo pick up a couple of ONA timed spray-freshners I will prob go with the fresh linin ones to keep the house in check! ... I do feel a little bummed that I am able to smell anything .. Now I've opened a couple of windows the house just smells normal again .. but it makes me wonder how well the filter will work in peak Flower ?!! 

Ozone Generators are kinda expensive ... So I am hoping the ONA sprays will do the trick, ok I am gonna attempt to go back to sleep now - STELTHY


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 17, 2011)

love your setup bro that shit is crazy very nice have a 600 cool tube going my self go me wanting to focus on maybe a single or a few plants. Keep it up


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 17, 2011)

Man Stealth you got me rethinking my entire approach to growing lol..  looking amazing man. I might just needa hookup my 18gal dwc & scrog 4 plants under my two 600w like you did.. if you do not mind, what yield you expect from that plant?


----------



## MrBosco (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Stelthy. I'd be wary of using an ozone generator in a bedroom as it may have some ill effects on your health. Google 'Ozone generator safety' and the first link you'll find is a warning from the US Environmental Protection Agency on the effects of ozone. While I wouldn't be too worried about it in a seperate vented room I wouldn't like to sleep in a room with a running ozone generator nearby. Have you tried putting an ONA block in the cavity where you have the carbon filter? Or maybe on top of the speaker grill where the warm air vents out of the cabinet? It might be enough to neutralise the smell that makes it through the filter.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> love your setup bro that shit is crazy very nice have a 600 cool tube going my self go me wanting to focus on maybe a single or a few plants. Keep it up


Cheers dude  yeah I love just doing 1 or two plants... my last grow I did 2 plants and pulled 9.3 oZ   ... This time I have 1 plant, but its much bigger than the last 2 put together, and although its a different strain I hope to smash 9.3 oZ and from just the 1 plant this time  .. I am hopeful   - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

mornin stelthy hows things mate....


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Man Stealth you got me rethinking my entire approach to growing lol..  looking amazing man. I might just needa hookup my 18gal dwc & scrog 4 plants under my two 600w like you did.. if you do not mind, what yield you expect from that plant?


Hello mate, yeah less plants less hassle! Just Veg 'em for ages and go crazy topping them  !! and the SCROG method is defo the way forward  !! erm ... I hope to pull between 8 and 15 oZ  But we'll see.. only time will tell  I'am planning to add some PK formula (Most prob. 'Hammer-head 9/18') upon my next water change.. but instead of using it for just one week as surgested, I plan to use it for the whole Flowering duration until a week before my final-flush.. hopefully this will do wonders as far as bud size and density goes! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

MrBosco said:


> Hey Stelthy. I'd be wary of using an ozone generator in a bedroom as it may have some ill effects on your health. Google 'Ozone generator safety' and the first link you'll find is a warning from the US Environmental Protection Agency on the effects of ozone. While I wouldn't be too worried about it in a seperate vented room I wouldn't like to sleep in a room with a running ozone generator nearby. Have you tried putting an ONA block in the cavity where you have the carbon filter? Or maybe on top of the speaker grill where the warm air vents out of the cabinet? It might be enough to neutralise the smell that makes it through the filter.


Yeah.. I'am aware of the risks  ... I researched the O-Zone generators a bit earlier in my thread... they are mostly used in old peoples homes (_surprisingly_) However unless you vent/air out the room for a good hour 1st then the risk of getting Cancer is at an all time high..............NOT COOL!!! 

I have since gone out and bought 6 automatic room spray units that emit burst of 'Fresh-Linin' every 18-30 mins, I have staggered the times so the whole house smells fresh now, I do still plan to get 2 ONA versions... but dude to cost will have to wait for a few more days  but later is better than never! ...and something is better than nothing!  I have 2X ONA small tubs in my actual cab...but I think they may need replacing.. after I have done this and also added the ONA Sprays, as well as the Ferbreeze spays X6 there should be no iffy smells leaking, I also still plan to leave a couple of windows in my house open.. A) Less suspect, B) Helps cool my Lamps & maintain a normal ambient temp in my house C) Allows for air-exchange (out going/incoming - both fresh)   if at any point the house begings to smell too fresh I'll just turn off a couple of the spray units or stage the timers futher apart  So I hope to have resolved that problem now !! Cheers for looking out for me dude!* +REP!* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin stelthy hows things mate....


Good morning dude  yeah alls well man! this morning I woke up and despite being a bit chilly in the house (a good thing) ...as my Thermostat kicks in - in my Grow-Cab, and my 2X Bar heaters help keep my Lady warm at night ... Its looking hopeful I can add my 400 to the equation soon  also there were no dodgy smells in the house and only a light smell of Fresh-Linin    So I am pretty chuffed now  .. I plant to add my PK formula (as I mentioned above) on my next Res. Change and will stick to using the PK in conjunction with the rest of my nuits all the way through Flowering..until a week before I start my Flush.. as I believe my buds will thank me for it (more so than if they only get offered PK for one week as surgested)    and that about brings me up-to-date.

Oh... Ps/ It smells fuckin' Lush in there now and the top leaves are glistening and crystal coated  I cant wait until my next 'MONDAY UPDATE' for 'show and tell..'    - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

i cant wait either im gunna say at least 12oz dry for sure the way it looking could be alot more pal...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

I have come to the decision that until its a definite that we are no longer in for any 'surprise' hot days... I will continue to use the 250W lamp but with the Lumen Booster switched on  more light than at the mo but defo less heat than the added imput from the 400W lamp ... then by next week I should be able to gauge whether the weather will stay in my favour and allow me to then run the 400... phew!! Lol - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck me stealth thats under a 250  get ur 400 grove on buddy to finish them off nice  the weather here is perfect, my 600w temps have just dropped back down to my prefered temps


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fuck me stealth thats under a 250  get ur 400 grove on buddy to finish them off nice  the weather here is perfect, my 600w temps have just dropped back down to my prefered temps


With all my CFL' s and UV-B and 250W HPS with boost switched on, my temps are spot on at 26oC ... If I plan to run the whole lighting rig and my 400 I need the weather to drop another 4oC .... its getting cooler but I don't wanna risk harming her due to my impatience ... I am very eager to try out my new Digi-Lux 400 .. Hmm, a couple more days should be ok then I'll bump up the wattage  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

mornin stelthy,,,


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Stelthy! Been a while but I'm glad to see everythings good! Looking forward to the next hours playing catch-up!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

machnak said:


> Stelthy! Been a while but I'm glad to see everythings good! Looking forward to the next hours playing catch-up!


Good to hear from ya man... Its been a while  .. Yeah by all means browse away! .. I have done quite a bit since your last post  I am going to start adding my PK formula later today as the cluster's of white hairs are now starting to form early buds... I am gunna keep an eye on the weather report and hope to add my new 400W Digi-Lux HPS very soon 

I have also started a side project  as I got bored not making anything  I'll add a *LINK* below :-



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/474072-stelthys-p-c-mini-project.html



Its still in the early stages, but will be documented just as fully as this thread  .. I was only planning on doing 1X P.C Grow-Case in the beginning, just for a laugh... But then I realised a mate could really do with one, so I am now making 2X P.C Grow-Cases. The one for my mate will be 125W CFL powered.. and the one for me will 70W MH/HPS powered.. I'am going to build the CFL Case 1st, so I can have more work space for my larger HPS Case, later in the thread..

Everyone is welcomed to check it out.. Its still very early days yet, and I'am still collecting equipment but it'd be nice to have some familiar faces/avatars there to keep me company etc  

Hope you enjoy my _UPDATES_   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

...........................................................Mini MIDWEEK UPDATE (One Off)....................................................................


















Ok...........So I got a little impatient   I decided that since I am going to be adding my *Hammer-Head* PK formula when I do my Res. change this evening... I may as well add the *Digi-Lux : '400W bad-boy' *I will check in on the *Royal-Haze* every 20-30 mins_ to keep an eye on temps! _ If it starts getting a little warm, I plan to just turn off 1 or 2 of the *CFL-sidelights* until temps allow me to run the whole rig...

I have also raised the Reflector! and* LST'd* a couple of the taller stems.. I had to also tie the left *125W 6500K CFL* and manoeuvre it to the left some more to help the lower left side get a nice amount of light too....








I'll leave y'all with a taster before I add my next *"MONDAY-UPDATE!"* Hope ya like   - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

nice taster mate....


----------



## RickyBobby92492 (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn I would pay you so much to build me a stealth cabinet like yours man. You take pride in your work, and you have a good eye for detail.


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Amazing man. Fuckin crazy how many bud sites are there!


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep I am sold. Within the next couple months you will see my new setup. & it shall be named after Stealthy 


stelthy said:


> Hello mate, yeah less plants less hassle! Just Veg 'em for ages and go crazy topping them  !! and the SCROG method is defo the way forward  !! erm ... I hope to pull between 8 and 15 oZ  But we'll see.. only time will tell  I'am planning to add some PK formula (Most prob. 'Hammer-head 9/18') upon my next water change.. but instead of using it for just one week as surgested, I plan to use it for the whole Flowering duration until a week before my final-flush.. hopefully this will do wonders as far as bud size and density goes! - STELTHY


----------



## ejbarraza (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, Stealthy do u make cabs to sell? If so, do u have a "going rate"


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> Hey, Stealthy do u make cabs to sell? If so, do u have a "going rate"


Hi dude, more than a few people have asked me this  ... unfortunately I do not  .... it is something I'd like to do in the future though, if I knew the 1st thing about how to start a business I would defo do it ASAP  but its defo summink I am gonna look into  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

stelthy said:


> ...........................................................Mini MIDWEEK UPDATE (One Off)....................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I checked in her several times throughout the night and found the max temp in my cab was 29oC ... but the temps were averaging at approx 27oC so I am happy to keep on with the 400, the 4X CFL side-lights and the UV-B ... A total of 760 Watts !!! So I can safely say my cab is now running 600W and an additional 160W    Good times  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 20, 2011)

It will be nice to eventually include the 600W HPS, But I suspect it will be in the midst of peak Winter months and then I will be running a Max of 960W    ...Can't wait  !!! - STELTHY


----------



## ohmy (Oct 21, 2011)

She is looking good.At one time you had two in there .that would have been a real mess if they both grew like that. Can not wait to see what you pull off her....wow I would love to have your set up


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

good mornin stelthy hows things mate looking forward to seein them fat colas


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good mornin stelthy hows things mate looking forward to seein them fat colas


Mornin' dude  Yeah - all good man! that 400 has made all the difference... its seriously bright in my cab now, and temps are pretty good too    I look forward to seeing some fatty cola's too, She (Royal-Haze) - Has a really fruity smell to her now !! Good job I have so many air fresheners now just incase any smells try to escape whilst my doors are open  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmy said:


> She is looking good.At one time you had two in there .that would have been a real mess if they both grew like that. Can not wait to see what you pull off her....wow I would love to have your set up


Yeah I had two in there on my last grow  .. However if I had done 2 this time I would have 'Topped' not even half as many times  !! I only went crazy topping this one because my other seed/s didn't pop! But I can't complain.. She is a beast  !! I have thought of a few improvements I want to make to my Cab. but will have to wait until after 'Harvest' to get on with the new modifications  Glad you like my setup  - STELTHY


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 21, 2011)

good shit stelthy
but arent you worried with your vertical limitations
what if bc of the stretch the tops start getting too close to the light

ha i remember commenting on this like a month ago and it was sooo much smaller
now look at it. dam
how long veg did it take to fill that out?

im about to flip in a few days and i will have been vegging for 2 months


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

I just received my *ONA Mist Dispenser & Refill*, I am happy with the *Febreeze* ones at the moment, but incase there is any increase in funky smells this one will defo keep my home odor free  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> good shit stelthy
> but arent you worried with your vertical limitations
> what if bc of the stretch the tops start getting too close to the light
> 
> ...


Cheers man!It has crossed my mind about the vertical amount of space I have, If it is a problem..I will LST as gently as possible, but this is something I will be taking care of when I do a couple of mods to my cab...after Harvest  

She ain't half grown/filled out quickly eh?!!  .. I Vegged for approx 2.5 Months  and topped every 2-3 weeks every available top in sight  .. from approx 12" tall! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> good shit stelthy
> but arent you worried with your vertical limitations
> what if bc of the stretch the tops start getting too close to the light
> 
> ...


If you want yours to go mad like mine keep topping every available top in sight  asap before switching to 12/12  - STELTHY


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

When u eventually cut this down please take a shitload of photos from differemt angles, wana see this baby from the top down. I topped like 4 of my branches by accident so am interested to see how ur yields for a 2.5 month veg and every branch topped! Im just wondering how branches deep within that canopy are gona get enough light/air to grow large nd not be overshadowed. Either way fucking impressive...

2 bushes (well 1 to be bush), 2 completely different methods.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

ummmm royal haze....


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, Carelessly I have encountered my 1st problem  I have noticed a montage of yellow leaves! .. I should have noticed it sooner, but with the lights on everything looks yellow'y anyway.. and when I do my night gardening.. the green light makes everything look green!!

I know now what I've done...upon changing my Res. for new nuits. etc... I have been adjusting the *PH* by pouring out some of the nuitrient mix and just adding normal tap water to correct the *PH* levels, ..._ Effectively under-feeding my prized lady!_  


_So now instead of correcting my *PH* with *81% Phosphorus acid* 1st before adding my nuits and then adjusting the the PH again by pouring a few litres of the nuitrient solution away and then adding tap water!..._



I now use straight tap water, add my nuits, measure the *PH* and so far.........I've not had to add *'PH UP'* or *'PH DOWN'* and the results have been bang on !!!    


I drained out my old (_weak/diluted_) Nuit-Solution, mixed up my new nuits, *PH* checked the Res. then I checked the *EC* (*2.2-3*) Perfect and then added the new solution to my empty Res. Tub.... 

Since adding the new nuit solution (*36hrs ago*) the plant has picked up and bigger buds are starting to form    !!! I hope the yellow leaves will change back to the* Emerald Green* they were prior to my carelessness!

Anyhow hopefully I have solved my problem, the buds are defo looking better this morning and the canopy looks almost even from side to side  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

nice catch mate..good work pal..heres for hoping the yellowing is sorted mate.........


----------



## dapio (Oct 23, 2011)

stelthy how are those ONA things working for you? I really need something to get rid of this odor its getting bad!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2011)

dapio said:


> stelthy how are those ONA things working for you? I really need something to get rid of this odor its getting bad!


**Ona works, w/ a scrubber your smell probs should go away  just get the right scent, one of the Ona scents drive me nuttz.. lmfao


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2011)

dapio said:


> stelthy how are those ONA things working for you? I really need something to get rid of this odor its getting bad!


Hi dude, yeah* ONA* has practically saved the day  I chose the *Fresh-Linin* scented one (_Green can_) and also put a normal *Febreese* unit in each of my other rooms in the house all the units emit _fresh linin_ and my home smells very clean and bud odor free ....even with the Haze strain  .. 

I spent approx *25 quid* on the *ONA Spray Unit* and approx *15 quid on the Freeze versions* .. I put the *ONA* one nearest the source of the smell and placed the *Febreeze* ones in all the other rooms I have* 1X ONA unit* and *5X Febreeze units* and must have spent around *100.00 Quid* ... however all the refill's ...both *ONA* and* FEBREEZE* are only *5 Quid each *so that's a total of approx *30 quid per month*.... and baring in mind Flowering (_The smelly period_) is only about _1 month.. or maybe 2 to Include drying and curing_ that's around *60.00 Quid* total on refills's .. so approx *160.00 quid all in* and bud odors will be a thing of the past in your home  !!!

Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

*...........................................................UPDATE-MONDAY #4.................................................................*









The* Royal-Haze* canopy is sitting pretty even now and is approx *28"* tall from left to right 












Despite having lost a few leaves to malnutrition (_my bad_) she is still very bushy!! and if anything this may have actually helped since its thinned out the lower canopy and now more light/air can pass through her 







Total tops now counted *"94"*    and despite them only being young they are already quite weighty  So when I add the *ROX & Cha-Ching* nuits she should be a propper heavy-weight!!







Beautiful baby buds are everywhere..... *"94 tops ~ From just one plant in a 9L Res!!"* - SWEET !!!   



























I had to tie back a few stems on either side of the cab, but since doing so the *CFL's* (_Side lighting_) has really helped and now their growth is starting to speed up too  !!







Since I stumbled on a patch of yellowing leaves.. I later found to be malnutrition due to my* PH adjusting technique*, she has been fed on '*Full Strength Nuits*' with an *EC *of *2.2-3 *which is perfect!...I dunno if this will mend the yellowing to some of the leaves?!! But since - now she is being fed on a propper diet I hope to see her making a great recovery ready for next weeks *"MONDAY-UPDATE # 5"*  !!!







There's no doubt I'll continue to loose a good handful or so of yellowing leaves! - Just so long as the rest stay green and get better soon.. I'am not overly worried and have made a note of it so in the future I wont make the same mistake...I've also noted the correct/preferred method of adding nuits & correcting the* PH* & keeping the* EC* to its optimum level.. and will continue to do this indefinatley 




Thats all for this weeks *MONDAY UPDATE !!* - Hope you've enjoyed my pic's etc, only 7 days to go until *"MONDAY UPDATE #5"* !!! _Peace_ - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

MMMMMmmmm, gotta love hard work paying off!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

fuckin excellent stelthy mate 94 tops fuck yea spot on mate..i know were im cumin for my crimbo dinner hahaha


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> MMMMMmmmm, gotta love hard work paying off!


Yeah man  !! It defo. seems to be rewarding.. Still I'am going to take it one day at a time and nurture her until the end and hope as the saying goes "_You get out - what you put in_!" - Hopefully I will   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin excellent stelthy mate 94 tops fuck yea spot on mate..i know were im cumin for my crimbo dinner hahaha



All things going well.. It's gonna be a very Merry Christmas  I still gotta stock up on Booze though  Prob get some *Jack Daniels, Jim Beam - Black, Corvoiseur, Tia-Maria, Doolies*, & of course *Champagne *   I really wanna get a decent "Vaporisor" for Christmas... Nothing better than improving you health and getting even higher as part of your new years resolution  lol !! 

I really hope it snows heavily, Mmm... A Christmas Roasty, with the best/personal fav. Booze, All the people I love, my close friends... Some stinky-ass *Royal-Haze* a Brandy soaked 5 year matured Christmas Pudding -_ torched!_ and a blanket of snow out-side my window - Whilst I/we sit in leather easy chairs by a Coal Fire ....Mmmmmm I want it to be Christmas now !!!! lol - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

fuckin wind up merchant hahaha


----------



## dapio (Oct 24, 2011)

looks great man! I got some yellow leaves this grow as well what exactly do you think happened? what is your solution going to be


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

Oop !!! This thread just reached the *M*AGIC-*N*UMBER *"420 LIKES"* !!!! lol    'Here's to many more' ~ Cheers - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll cheers to that!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

dapio said:


> looks great man! I got some yellow leaves this grow as well what exactly do you think happened? what is your solution going to be


I caused my plant to put out some yellow leaves by the way I prepared her nuits... Ie/


POURED WATER INTO 9L TUB > PH BALANCED (With Phosphorus Acid) > ADDED NUITS > TESTED PH > POURED OUT (3L approx of made up nuits) > ADDED TAP WATER > RETESTED PH > ADDED TO PLANT !!!


But by doing this I was loosing approx 3L of nuitrient water and also diluting the remaing nuits with an added 3L of normal tap water! Although the PH was correct.. The EC was well off... and subsiquently I was starving my lady without really realising it  

*** But - Since then I learned of my error-nous ways, and have changed the way I PH balance my Res/nuits.. Ie/ 



POUR WATER INTO 9L TUB > ADD NUITS > PH TEST (PH is spot on) > CHECK EC (EC is spot on) > ADDED TO PLANT !!!



The new way is not only quicker to do, but it gives my plant/s the correct level of feed with the correct level PH and thus should keep her 'Green and healthy'    and there's the added bonus that I don't have to use as much PH buffer whether it be PH UP or PH DOWN  Bonus eh?!!


I hope thats helpful to ya! There can be other reasons for getting yellow leaf's but this was my problem, so hopefully I've sorted it now  - STELTHY


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Oct 24, 2011)

That is very sexy! Nice job!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'll cheers to that!


Cheer's Machnak  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> That is very sexy! Nice job!



Thanks DBB  !! In 1 week my next "*MONDAY UPDATE*" will arrive, be sure to check it out!! She's a lovely lady and smells so sweet   - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

gunna be a very long trim i envy u lol...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> gunna be a very long trim i envy u lol...


Yeah that's gonna be a mission to trim but I am sure I'll have more than a little '*Scissor-Hash*' to keep me focussed...or not  lol  and the added bonus is if all goes well ~ I should also have a shit-load of *sugar leaves* to make some lovely *'Ice Hash' @ 20 & 75 Microns*  !!! Waste not - want not! - eh?!! and I have a mate who will happily pay me for all my stems - so he can make *Tea/Broth* with them! and I will make another bigger & better Pipe out of the main stem!! then all I've gotta do is dispose of *9L's* worth of _root mass_   - STELTHY


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry if i missed it Stelthy,but what size fan are you usin for all that light in there sir?

Now that i have moved i am having to run a cab myself.Hoping to run at 600 watts but my ballast is switchable so i will be able to tone it down if need be.

This is what i'm workin with.
72x48x21.Wish it was another 10 inches deeper myself but had to get what i could get.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Sorry if i missed it Stelthy,but what size fan are you usin for all that light in there sir?
> 
> Now that i have moved i am having to run a cab myself.Hoping to run at 600 watts but my ballast is switchable so i will be able to tone it down if need be.
> 
> ...


Hello mate, I'am using an 8" Systemair In-Line fan. Depending on your location (out side temps), whether or not you can run an AC whilst your lights are on and a couple of other things will be the deciding factors if you wish to run a 600... They do kick out some serious heat!! I am running just over 750W but the main lamp is a 400W HPS However I don't draw cool air in from out-side. 

I too have a 600w MH/HPS I am dying to use but currently I still cant run it due to temps.. But never say never! - I'll get there eventually  .. If I were you with the size cab I'd go with a 400... But line the inside with ORCA Reflective sheeting... this stuff will make it seem like your using a 600.. Even though your only using a 400.. I plan to redecorate with this stuff after harvest  !!

I'd like to help you run a 600 in there   How far are you willing to go to get it to work?? - STELTHY


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 24, 2011)

I went from a 7'x4'x8' garden,veg and flower with my 600 and a t5(love them lights)

ME WANNA ROCK ME 600 BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!

My fan is 440 cfm,same one i used in the old grow.Should be way more than enough air.Will be getting a speed control for it as my grow will now be in my closet inside the house instead of out in the shed and noise will be a factor.A box will be made of MDF for the fan and am also thinkin of lining the inside of said box with Dynamat.The top right side of the cab is where the fan and electric/ballast/all the crap that takes up all the damn space will go.

I also don't think i will be able to run any intake or exhaust from out side the house,hoping this doesn't cause issues.

I got the Lumatek 600 switchable.Goin strong for 3 yrs now.

Right now i'm fighting with the idea of building a box on the backside of the cab and using it as my ducting throughout the cab to try and save as much space as possible for fat nuggies.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I went from a 7'x4'x8' garden,veg and flower with my 600 and a t5(love them lights)
> 
> ME WANNA ROCK ME 600 BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Have you seen how I quietened my In-Line fan and exhaust etc etc ?? - STELTHY


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 24, 2011)

You speaking of the foam egg crate lookin stuff?

I doodled up a lousy sketch on paper to give an idea of what i'm thinkin but the batteries was dead when i went to take a pic.I'll post it later and ya can give your thoughts.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Sorry if i missed it Stelthy,but what size fan are you usin for all that light in there sir?
> 
> Now that i have moved i am having to run a cab myself.Hoping to run at 600 watts but my ballast is switchable so i will be able to tone it down if need be.
> 
> ...


Yo check my cab, its smaller than urs, 28" x 16" x 74" and i've somehow got a 600W HPS running in there at the moment. I am drawing in cool air from outside, but hardly any, ive got 4 holes going through the wall (1" in diameter, tiny!), but a shit load of fans, 2 intakes, 1 extractor, 1 inline attached to the reflector and 2 fans to move air inside, its too much! Maybe i could get away with 1 intake and 1 air circulation fan, and i could remove the inline from the reflector, but at the moment the environment is perfect in there, and my room is 25C!

Stelthy u must like cold rooms eh? I don't think i'd even be able to run my 400W in my cab without constant cool fresh air, makes your cab all the more impressive!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought I'd make a note of this: *24/Oct* I started adding *27.5 ml* of *Rox - nuitrient* to my *9L* of Res nuits - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking good stelthy! just finished my first grow a week or so ago and seeing this is making me want to start up again


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

excellent stelthy mate..hows things today pal...hows that monster doin...


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 26, 2011)

what kind of harvest are you getting out of that setup !!?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> what kind of harvest are you getting out of that setup !!?


Hin *Endur0xX*, Last time I pulled *9.3 oZ* so this time I am hoping between *9oZ* and *12oZ*, theres still improvements to be mad to my Cab. *eg/* I want to allow my *Reflector* to go higher, I still need to get the* 600* running.. all things that can help me achieve just that bit more growth! I also want to further increase my *Res. size*... I started with *5L *storage tubs, then I'am using *10L* storage containers (now), and now I want to upsize again if I have enough room in my Cab... these are all factors which when dealt with and modded will all help me earn a bigger harvest in the future  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

is there a sneek peek update coming mate at all...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> is there a sneek peek update coming mate at all...


There's an '*UPDATE*' C-O-M-I-N-G. . . But not the kinda update you'd expect  or maybe ya would   ....................... STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2011)

Whilst out shopping for home improvements at HomeBase.. I stumbled across these awesome 'bins' lol  I instantly saw 'possibilities' !!  I picked 'em up and start visualizing whether they'd fit and since there was no label/indication of how many Litres they held it was largely down to luck...But I when I get a feeling about something I am usually right so I kept my fingers firmly crossed for good luck  !! 







I decided to buy 3 of them.. they were £9.99 each, I bought 3 so I could have 2 new large Res. Tubs in my Cab. and one spare that I'd use to mix up the correct amount of nuits. in  !!












I decided to stand them next to the Cab to see how they'd fit  I realise I need to cut out some of the floor of my Cab. to allow me to 'sink' the larger tubs in  and once done they should sit merely an inch or so higher than my Res. tubs at the moment but with *(Guessing) - 3X the liquid capacity   







I used my 1L measuring jug and marked out every Litre with a line, and also every Gallon with a longer line.. I will add clearer measurement info with a Marker Pen once I have finished covering them.. I also left a water level - viewing window..

I will have to wait until after my Harvest before I can do the Mods and install them.. The good news is, is that after I finished measuring how many Litres etc they can hold! The final figures are :-


Tubs will hold : * 37 Litres / 7.4 Gallons*   


These tubs will be perfect since they have little 8" X 7" little vertical doors at the front (top).. These will allow easier nutrient change over...as well as allowing me to take some much need 'root-porn' pics 
this will mean no accidental harm to the root mass and will make the quality of my Cab.. 'That much more'  !!



I have no idea how high I will fill them yet!? as I still need to carefully cut in a hole for the air-pot/s and add bubbling water to gauge the correct level of fill..


I hope you like the mini update  Now I am going to continue getting the new Res tubs ready so I can store them out the way ready for the big day  !! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

great idea stelthy they look mint ....perfect for bubbler is think


----------



## stelthy (Oct 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> great idea stelthy they look mint ....perfect for bubbler is think


The new Res Tubs will hold :- *37 Litres / 7.4 Gallons* - That's almost *'4X'* the size of my existing Res. Tubs    - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

thats very nice mate...


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 27, 2011)

First of all, man this is a nice setup, I would not hesitate to follow your advice to make my stealthy dresser better. Now on the other hand, I like to day dream of how much I can possibly get out of my tiny dresser, and I was secretly hoping I could get up to 6 oz... but now that I see what you are getting with the 600W, I should lower my expectation hehe. What were your average temps with the light on and light off? Did you use the reptile lamp on this grow? I am waiting for a 125W exo terra hehe you sold me on it (but it probably won't go in the dresser!!)
Cheers 

EDIT : I just reread, ... the 600W was not in the cab yet for the 9zips? thats better


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's my 1st Res tub complete.. I may re-do the numbering bit as its not as nicely in-line as I'd thought (pretty high ) .. I'am just doing the second one now  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

excellent work stelthy mate..very nice pal...


----------



## machnak (Oct 29, 2011)

Well done man!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 29, 2011)

Not ,long now until my next *'MONDAY UPDATE' *  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

i know let it be quick lol..as there been alot of change...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i know let it be quick lol..as there been alot of change...


Well the buds are starting to look nice  .. they're still young, but hopefully they will continue to grow and flourish, its my *2nd* water change now with *Hammer-Head PK 9/18*, and* ROX*.. and things are defo looking good  I cant wait to add '*full strength CANNA Boost *and *Cha-Ching* into the mix..

I've now set my Reflector at its highest height, and air-flow is at its best  there is approx *9"* between the canopy and the glass window on the bottom of the Reflector.. on the bright-side ***_The glass window is relatively cool to touch _ 

I have left my* UV-B* at a lower height from the canopy *(6.5")* and the* CFL's* have pretty much stayed where they are  I hope so long as the buds stay compact they won't grow too big (_too big to fit)_ !! I have to say despite the buds only being average in size at the moment (_still early day's!!_) .. the nugs oh her are actually quite dense and have more weight to them than I expected!

Aside from that I am looking forward to adding new pics tommoz it'll be cool to see what a weeks done for her  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

sounds delicious mate...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

*............................................................UPDATE-MONDAY #5..................................................................*







































































Ok, and there we have it : *MONDAY UPDATE #5 *  I wonder what changes this week shall bring?!!  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween Stelthy...and damn dude, that bitch looks incredible! I can't wait to see the yield on her!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

thats what im talking about how far into flower now bro...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

machnak said:


> Happy Halloween Stelthy...and damn dude, that bitch looks incredible! I can't wait to see the yield on her!









Happy Halloween dude  Yeah its exciting times.. I hope that by me using PK 9/18 for a month as opposed to a week, should help my ladies pack on some more weight!?  she sure is stinky though   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats what im talking about how far into flower now bro...


Hi I'am *47 DAY'S INTO FLOWERING*   Sorry for the Cap's  ...not '_Shouting_' Just making a note for quick reference, I'll check the flowing chart on DynaFem's site to get a 'Finish-Date' to aim for  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

nice for 47 days mate....


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

*DYNAFEM *

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-royal-haze/prod_53.html



*Dinafem Seeds : Royal Haze* is Dinafem's finest Sativa! The Sativa of quality, the *Royal Haze* is a classic blend of *Haze, Northern Lights and Skunk*, making it a *powerful psychoactive*_ yet but without the heavy and somewhat lethargic body stone associated with strong Indicas_. The *yield* from the *Dinafem Seeds : Royal Haze* is most impressive and produces an abundance of large, sticky, colas of a very high quality that&#8217;s effect is very long lasting. The scent is very special, with a slightly rich and flavourful sweet tone of skunk in some of them. 


Well adapted for *SCROG.* 


*Flowering is between 65-75 days.*


So my estimated time for *Harvest* is between *Nov 18th & Nov 28th* ... So between *19 & 28 day's to go !!*..Then I'll *cure* for approx *1 Month* and my baby should be ready for *"Christmas"*... give or take a day    - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

cutdown on 18th and dry and cure open on crimbo eve sounds like a plan


----------



## loveweed420 (Oct 31, 2011)

nice monday update stealthy they're really fattening up well done =] 
can you please tell me for how long she stayed in veg ? 
10x man and keep up the good work mate.
peace


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

loveweed420 said:


> nice monday update stealthy they're really fattening up well done =]
> can you please tell me for how long she stayed in veg ?
> 10x man and keep up the good work mate.
> peace










I started *Veg* at :-* 24 July* 


I started *Flower* at :- *15 Sept*

_So thats a total of :-_ *"54 Days in Veg"*  



So she's had *54 days in Veg, and 47 days in Flower* so far.... - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

have u done any topping fimming supercropping...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> have u done any topping fimming supercropping...


I heavily 'Topped' her (over 40 times) and I 'Super-Cropped' only the taller stems in order to maintain a level canopy  . I have noticed a marked improvement since the outburst of yellow leaves and am temped to remove the final few yellow leaves.. I'll wait until every last bit of green has gone then I'll remove them and the Grow-room will look awesome once again  

Its looking good so far I think you'll agree  ?!! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

dont remove fan leaves unless there dead mate and then only take a few aT A time every few days by time u done it it be chopp mate


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

fucking immense man, well played


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 31, 2011)

I was looking around in your journal and I found old pictures of your old cabs ... what was on your UFOs? were they too noisy? were they not over heating with that stuff on? did you get any buds out of those UFOs? I know you will probably say don't bother with the UFOs but I already have 2 hehe... and actually the 5band Blue spectrum seem to be doing a great job as additional light in my room...Also I would like some advice on how to seal the door of a cabinet so that it is air tight. Thanks


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

On a separate note I am off out this evening to my mates house... He's the one that took a clone of my above Royal-Haze plant ^^ .. However he say's its stretched a bit and he is only using 1X 250W CFL.. So I may take a few snapshots to show ya'll lol.. (see above)

I told him he should've 'super-cropped' during veg...however he did it before I had chance to stop him,(2.5 weeks into _Flower_).. the branches did bend and not snap!... so it could be ok..?? lol  ..Still we'll see  

On the bright side.. My other mate is sortin me out with some *'Neville's-Haze*' tonight so I can't wait to feel her powers  I am tempted to grow this strain too so it'll be a make or break kinda smoke  I've only heard good things about her quality, apparently she takes her time to Flower, but the overall quality is very very worthwhile  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I was looking around in your journal and I found old pictures of your old cabs ... what was on your UFOs? were they too noisy? were they not over heating with that stuff on? did you get any buds out of those UFOs? I know you will probably say don't bother with the UFOs but I already have 2 hehe... and actually the 5band Blue spectrum seem to be doing a great job as additional light in my room...Also I would like some advice on how to seal the door of a cabinet so that it is air tight. Thanks


Hi dude, I added some spare Carbon Filter erm... covering, to the UFO's to keep them nice and quiet.. with one on the go it wasn't loud at all but with 2 going it was noticeable! But after I put the spare breathable foam covering on them they were pretty much silent and still seemed to stay cool without any problems 







I ran the https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html .. I grew Jack Herer and a Skunk cross... I cant remember the exact weight I pulled but it was over 5 oZ they grew a large plant to.. I'll add a pic (above) 

I haven't anything really bad to say about LED's except that the older ones are mainly good 'just' for Veg Cycle... But if they are accompanied by some CFL lighting they will still deliver big buds...although they are airy compared to HID lighting..

Is that a LINK to your current grow in your sig? If so I'll take a look at the door/s in question and get back to you on the best way to light seal the edges etc.. Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 31, 2011)

Well the link in my signature is for the room, and the door is not sealed the way I want either but it's good enough for now. 

The one I absolutely want to seal is the dark cabinet, a friend of mine might want me to make a little grow unit out of it, with no vents, and co2 + LED... anyway, I would like to make a perfect seal with those doors...I thought maybe you would have a few easy solutions!! 

And the last one, I am not so satisfied with the dresser, it looks ok on the pictures but doesnt really work that well... maybe I just need to improve the way everything sits, I dont want to put hinges because I wanna be able to take that door off everytime I care for my plants. 



Cheers


----------



## DrManhattan77 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cabinet looks awesome and she is huge. Nice work stealthy keep it up.


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 2, 2011)

Coming along great dude. Get ya microscope out for the boys. Wanna see some hardcore closeups


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> Coming along great dude. Get ya microscope out for the boys. Wanna see some hardcore closeups


Yeah I think I'll take a few pics with it for my next '*MONDAY UPDATE - "#6"*' should be good... I've been wanting to test it since I received it  ...any ideas on which leaf etc I should take as the sample leaf ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> Well the link in my signature is for the room, and the door is not sealed the way I want either but it's good enough for now.
> 
> The one I absolutely want to seal is the dark cabinet, a friend of mine might want me to make a little grow unit out of it, with no vents, and co2 + LED... anyway, I would like to make a perfect seal with those doors...I thought maybe you would have a few easy solutions!!
> 
> ...



Hi dude, for the Big Cab.. we actually for all the Cabs everywhere lol... Its a good idea to build a kinda frame inside the perimeter of the cab... add some draft-tape to the lengths of door facing timber, screw measured lengths of timber into place and pushed firmly up against the inside of the shut cab doors..

I'am a bit high at the moment..but I'll add some pics of what I did shortly, its defo a winner as I did have a shit-load of leaks... but now since I added the frame, I have zero light/air-leaks and fantastic negative pressure within the cab.

Hope thats cool - STELTHY


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice Ill do the draft-tape thing and see how it goes! I guess there is a few different thing I could do but I dont want to spend more money so Ill fuckaround with the tape!! Thanks


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, for the Big Cab.. we actually for all the Cabs everywhere lol... Its a good idea to build a kinda frame inside the perimeter of the cab... add some draft-tape to the lengths of door facing timber, screw measured lengths of timber into place and pushed firmly up against the inside of the shut cab doors..
> 
> I'am a bit high at the moment..but I'll add some pics of what I did shortly, its defo a winner as I did have a shit-load of leaks... but now since I added the frame, I have zero light/air-leaks and fantastic negative pressure within the cab.
> 
> Hope thats cool - STELTHY









My main leaks were at the top of the door's! 






I had already measured the size wooden strips I needed from the DIY store.. I covered them with silver duct-tabe to blend them into the rest of the Cab.. and to also prevent them from getting damp..causing mould etc..











Also the silver tape was a decent texture for the insulation tape to bond to ...






I then took the strip..and positioned it against the top of the door/ceiling with the foam pushing against the door ...then screwed it in place!











In these 2 pics you can see the strips that have been screwed in place.. (if need be just put these strips all around the cab/ where the seal needs to be amended) 






My Cab already had a flap in the middle (a strip of wood attached to the inside of the left door) so upon closing all I needed was some more draft excluding tape and the immense negative pressure with the fans running and all the seals were/are vacumed together,...

..and this resolved my problem, you could use this as a guide-line etc to help with your cab, hope the info comes in handy! - If you need any other ideas/info just PM me  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 2, 2011)

them pics look well old now lol...


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> them pics look well old now lol...


Yeah it does seem ages since I was all busy with the build.. still I have my PC-Grow project to keep me busy whilst I am waiting on the Royal Haze to go the distance  lol ..

Coincidently here's a LINK to my PC thread, its only in v.early stages yet still gathering stuff but you all are welcomed to check it out  :-



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/474072-stelthys-p-c-mini-project.html



I hope to have some USB Microscope snaps in with my next MONDAY UPDATE #6 so stayed tuned .. Way more stuff still to come  - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah I think I'll take a few pics with it for my next '*MONDAY UPDATE - "#6"*' should be good... I've been wanting to test it since I received it  ...any ideas on which leaf etc I should take as the sample leaf ?? - STELTHY


The frostiest of the frosties


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

mornin stelthy well it thursday 3 more days till monday it goin slow hahaha looking forward to that next update...peace...


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

_:Info UPDATE:-_ I am now @* 5th November* (_52 days into Flower_)... Today I have decided to add full strength *CANNA-Boost*, as well as *27ml ROX*, and *1X tea-spoon of CHA-CHING*, into my* 9L Res*. Its kinda hard to pin-point exactly how long I've got left due to *CANNA's Grow-Guide* being changed, although in saying that I have decided I have a *Max.* of *2 weeks* of adding nuits left before I begin the *'Flush*' The only thing that really changes in the last week is *CANNA* advises I don't add _Hydro Florez, Rhyzotonic, or PK_. But as I said before I am going to keep the *PK* in until I *'Flush'*, but I *WILL* cut out the* Florez* and the *Rhyzotonic*..

Then I will be flushing with* PH balanced water* with a* 'Blueberry - Flushing Agent'* then finally my lady will have *48hrs of darkness* before she is chopped for Harvest  !!




Today I plan to test out my *USB - Microscope*, I may add some pics later today..But it all depends how that goes..?!!



It's not long until my next *'MONDAY-UPDATE'* ... not long now - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

This is the plan I have jotted down so far, but it could change again due to Trich development:-


*NOV 5TH - NOV 11TH * 2ND FROM LAST STAGE

*NOV 11TH - NOV 16TH* LAST STAGE

*NOV 16TH - NOV 26TH* FLUSH (Lights on)

*NOV 26TH - NOV 28TH* FLUSH (Lights off)

*NOV 28TH* - HARVEST

*NOV 28TH - DEC 5TH* DRY IN THE DARK

*DEC 5TH - DEC 24TH* CURE IN JARS

*DEC 25TH* - MERRY CHRISTMAS ~ "SMOKE UP!!!"   


So fingers crossed it should all go to plan.. it really depends on how fast the *Trichs* develop/change colour but the above chart is what I'll be working to! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

forget the family im cumin yours for crimbo get a extra place ready im cumin for dinner and dessert


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

Firstly I'd like to point out I'am no where near an expert with the *VEHO Discovery 400 USB Microscope* yet... Its tough zooming in whilst keeping the image stable, But anyhow these are my practice photo's if you like (above)  Please tell me what you think of them etc etc... - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

love the purple in them and try having a light on them abit when u focusing in it will bring it out more pal..


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> love the purple in them and try having a light on them abit when u focusing in it will bring it out more pal..


The *M.Scope* does have *9 LEDs* on it but because I put the leaf cutting kinda inside the scope on the lens protector...I guess the *LEDs* bypassed the leaf.. I will continue to play around with with the scope and different light settings until I have it mastered.

** QUESTION :-* 


How long does it take (days) for the Trichs to change colour ??





Best replies get some *STELTHY* approved *+REP!*   Hope to hear some good replies soon - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Trichome Info I Found on the Web


When to harvest your trichomes
There are several schools of thought as to when it is the time to harvest. I shall attempt to explain how you can determine the harvesting time that will produce the most favorable psychoactive effect for your individual preferences.

We are most concerned with the capitate-stalked trichomes, as these contain the overwhelming majority of the psychoactive cannabinoids (THC, THCV, CBN). Different cannabinoids affect the high in a multifaceted manner.


THC:
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the &#8216;high&#8217; associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B (280-315 nm) absorption properties.

THCV:
tetrahydrocannabivarin - prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of cannabis. It is said to produce a &#8216;clearer high&#8217; & seems to possess many of the therapeutic properties of THC.

CBD:
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).

CBN:
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, &#8216;fuzzy&#8217; forehead.

CBC:
cannabichromene - non-psychoactive , a precursor to THC.

CBG:
cannabigerol - non-psychoactive, hemp strains often posses elevated levels of CBG while possessing only trace amounts of THC.

Heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a strong headache. In a drug strain, a thick layer of trichomes is a symbol that it may well posses an elevated potency level, but it is certainly not a guarantee.

What defines a cannabis drug strain is the plant's ability to produce THC & THCV.

A small 25x or stronger pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at an electronics store like Radio Shack, works well for getting a closer peek at your trichome development. We are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, the coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the secretory cavity, with careful observation you should be able to see a change in coloration as maturity levels off.

Some cultivators wait for about half of the secretory cavities to go opaque before harvesting, to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own perception, so try samples at various stages to see what is best for you & the phenotype your are growing. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear.

Indica varieties will usually have a 10-15 day harvest window to work with. Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids often have an extended period to work with.

Although cannabis resin glands called trichomes are structurally diverse, they come in three basic varieties:


Bulbous:
The bulbous type is the smallest (15-30 micron). From one to four cells make up the "foot" and "stalk," and one to four cells make up the "head" of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin - presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of the accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the above-ground plant parts.

Capitate-Sessile:
The second type of gland is much larger & is more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called capitate sessile. They actually have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the rosette and it's outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. The gland measures from 25 to 100 micron across.

Capitate-Stalked:
Cannabinoids are most abundant in the capitate-stalked gland which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micron when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have stalked glands on the sepals, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female bracts. Male flowers form a row of very large capitate glands along the opposite sides of anthers.








Disc cells, attached to leaf or bract by stipe cells (RED) & basal cells (GREEN), release fibrillar wall matrix into secretory cavity where it contributes to thickening of subcuticular wall during enlargement of secretory cavity. Plastids (ORANGE) in disc cells produce secretions called lipoplasts which synthesize quantities of lipophilic substances that accumulate outside the plasma membrane, migrating into the endoplasmic reticular cytoplasm and through the plasma membrane and cell wall into the secretory cavity where they form vesicles (BLUE) in the secretory cavity. Vesicles in contact with the subcuticular wall release contents that contribute to the growth of the cuticle during the enlargement of the secretory cavity. THC occurs in the walls, fibrillar matrix & other contents surrounding the vesicles, but not in the vesicles. Trace amounts of THC is present in the disc cells


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

hope this helps mate


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I posted this earlier in my thread.. but to save time looking for it etc etc.. I thought I may as well add it again since I will be referring to it religiously lol 


Timing of your harvest is critical! Harvesting at maximum ripeness is the key. In my experience, there is usually a five to seven day window when the Cannabis plant will be at maximum ripeness. To understand this, you will need a jeweler&#8217;s loupe, or magnifying lens, light optional. I would recommend a power of 30x or better, but you can get by with less. A greater magnification makes it much easier to see the trichome heads at the top of the stalked resin glands.

Resin gland color, potency, and type of high

Gland color will vary with ripeness of the individual THC glands, starting at clear, turning to milky, then turning to an amber color. There may be some exceptions, such as some of the Blue strains and Blackberry. These will have darker, sometimes purple gland heads. But by far and large, these three steps of ripeness will exist with the vast majority of strains on the market.

The first stage, clear, will tend to make for a more cerebral, up high, with very little body effect. Harvesting at this stage when little if any trichomes are milky yet, can be tricky. Harvesting too early can make for a beautiful plant that will not have much psychoactive capability! THC needs to "mature" to be able to pass its psychoactive capabilities down to the smoker. This is why I always recommend waiting until 50% of the trichomes hit the second stage: milky or creamy. At this point, you will definitely have a plant which has reached its genetic potential.

The milky trichomes have some "cerebral" qualities, as well as some of the more "physical" characteristics of the high. The last stage, amber, brings on a more sedative, physical stone. If this is what you're looking for, than I would recommend a sativa/indica cross, or an indica dominant plant. Amber trichomes seem to ruin a sativa high if the plant goes too long. The below photo is a good example of a ripe plant: at least 50% of the gland heads have turned "milky," some heads are still clear, and a few are amber. This plant was harvested two days later.

Many times you'll read from new growers, "My hairs are 50% changed to brown or red, looks like its ready to come down." Calyx hairs turning color is one thing, calyx hairs withering, is another. When they have withered, they are for the most part, as ripe as they will get. But just turning red/brown does not necessarily mean the plant is ready. Calyx hairs are just an indicator that the plant is ripening, not necessarily ripe yet. I have taken full Indica strains with 60% hairs turned, and sativas when 90% hairs have turned, and they were all at peak ripeness. The trichome color is the only true indicator!

When using a magnifying glass or loupe to determine ripeness, you&#8217;re examining the resin glands on the buds for signs of maturity and/or decay. During flowering, these glands start out small and increase in size as they fill with resin. As they near maturity, the head of the gland will begin to expand and it will start to look like a tiny mushroom. This is the first sign that they&#8217;re nearing the point of diminishing returns. This is the point at which production of fresh THC laden resin has slowed and is equal to the rate of decay of THC into CBD.

The decay of THC is accompanied by a change in the color of the resin from clear to amber. This is the other sign of ripeness that can only be determined by magnification. What you&#8217;re looking for is the point at which the production of fresh resin is still just barely outpacing the decay. It&#8217;s impossible to know the exact moment. You just need to keep checking and go with your gut. 30 power magnification is enough to make the call, but 100 power would be easier to see clearly. You can find a loupe online by searching for jeweler supplies on any search engine.



So hopefully this should be very useful info to have to hand about now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> View attachment 1872136
> 
> 
> hope this helps mate


Ha ha  Cheers mate ... 'Great minds think alike' eh ?!! lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh.... I almost forgot to add... I have turned on the 'Super Lumen' switch on my 400W Lumatek Ballast, so that should hopefully help the buds swell over the next week or two  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

looking forward to it mate


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Let us know how you think the super lumens does!


----------



## Smokeyjoe419 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally, wow! What a long way you've come!! I have a question for you have you noticed any improvement in resin production from running the uv light. The idea makes perfect sense. Congratulations on your awesome grow, you did a great job. Very impressed, when you super cropped your taller stems did you just bend them over till they snapped a bit or did you crush the stem a bit first? Then did you push that under your screen?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

1 more day and the buds are here ill be up early make sure u are hahaha


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 7, 2011)

mornin pal im ere waiting lol...


----------



## ohmy (Nov 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin pal im ere waiting lol...


me to, ....Wake up stelthy


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2011)

ohmy said:


> me to, ....Wake up stelthy


Hi and good morning I am up awake and have taken the pics! BUT !!!!  .... I gotta help my brother move today so I can't update till later - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

Guess we'll just have to wait...maybe it's a sign I should sleep. Looking forward to the update Stelthy!


----------



## ohmy (Nov 7, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi and good morning I am up awake and have taken the pics! BUT !!!!  .... I gotta help my brother move today so I can't update till later - STELTHY


man your killing us, I have not slept and so looking forward to see your girl....wow you just cock blocked us all lol


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

stelthy my friend i use the same microscope as you, well similar, i went for the model down as i looked up trich mag on google and figured i'd need nothing more than 200x zoom, x400 is a bit overkill for bud but FASCINATING when looking at other random shit! Anyway i got some really really nice pics of my last blue cheese using it. Its crazy, when you catch the bud at the right angle using the right mag ect ect, it REALLY shows up any hues in colour the bud might have. My blue cheese actually looks blue under my Veho. I duno how urs works, but with mine, if i want to take a pic of the overall bud, i use like x50 maginfication or somthing, dont know exactly. When looking at trichs i go all the way to about x175 and its perfect. Can clearly see colour variations between gland heads and if u've grown some super peng, u should have a good amount of glands in shot to judge wat percentage of them have changed colour, instead of zooming in so much u can only fit like 10 glands in a shot, if u get me....

I don't use the protective lense cap thing. I just stick the bud on the table, have my left hand on the Veho with my index finger on the mag wheel, and zoom in accordingly whilst lookin at my screen to get the best shot. I'm guessin the reason all ur LED"s are showing up on the trichs are due to the intense magnification, try pullin the lense back a little.

ANYWAY, lookin forward to the update man


----------



## stelthy (Nov 7, 2011)

*.................................................. ..........UPDATE-MONDAY #6................................................ ..................*










The canopy is still pretty even (_except the far left hand side_) and is now approaching *29"* .. She is slightly changing colour and her leaf's are turning purply-red






The lower part of the canopy _(left) _looks a week or so behind... But the buds are still firm and packing on weight




















































Only 1.5 weeks of Nuits left..then its a case of flushing until I see the preferred Trich colour, when I start seeing more amber Trichs appearing.. I'll begin the 48 hrs of darkness.. then "*CHOP*!"   
By next MONDAY's UPDATE I will be in my last week of nuits  The Lumatek Super-Lumen's switch has proved useful and the buds have defo increased in size over the past few days  I think my UV-B tube may have blown... I am going to check it out later.. If I have no luck I shall grab another later today...as it seems UV-B towards thye end of the grow is ever-important! - STELTHY


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

Lookin delicious! Hoping for something very similar. Pushing the nutes are we?


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

Man those buds look great.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 7, 2011)

dam those buds are fattenin up quickly
have u cut out N yet?

really curious to hear ur flower feeding technique

update week 3 flower
View attachment 1876569View attachment 1876570


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 8, 2011)

stelthy they look great mate nice update pal...sikk fat buds mate...


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> dam those buds are fattenin up quickly
> have u cut out N yet?
> 
> really curious to hear ur flower feeding technique
> ...


Hi dude, To be honest I am not sure if I have cut down on *'N'* (*Nitrogen*) yet or not ??! lol... I have kept the nuits much the same... so I am guessing probably not!? lol... any how I'll post a pic of my feeding chart etc...








_I have been using the chart on the right ^^_



I have substituted the *CANNA* recommended *13.5ml of Canna PK 13/14 for 4.5ml of HAMMERHEAD 9/18*, I have also added* ROX* nuitrient from the *Generative stage*: _'Fruits increase in size_' and now (*last weeks of Flowering*) I am adding *1X Teaspoon of Cha-Ching Nutrient*... oh I use *2 drops of Super-Thrive every water/nuit change since early Veg*.

This time I decided not to use '*Bud-Candy*' as last time it burn't my leaves and didn't really do *F-All *for taste etc... I wonder if anyone else has found that with this product?  .. Oh - I did also use a sample of *Liquid-Light leaf/foliar spray for 2 day's 2 weeks before I flipped into Flower*... and thats about it man  


How would you suggest lowering the* N* most effectively ?? and what will this do? Forgive my ignorance but I haven't really touched on* Nitrogen and its effect* just yet  Maybe I should look into that soon  Still... some info shed there would be cool 

Hope ya liked my* MONDAY UPDATES*  not long to go now eh?!!   Cant wait to start modding my Cab again ready for my next batch! - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

Stelthy, you've made me no longer dread Monday's'.


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 9, 2011)

wicked scrog mate fair play someones having a green Christmas +rep


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 10, 2011)

go on stealth mate looking lovely there bro


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Nov 12, 2011)

Monstrous buds man, goes to show how good scrogging can do.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 12, 2011)

about to enter week 4 flower
was good stelthy 
monday funday 
day after sunday
View attachment 1884622


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Nov 12, 2011)

lifesgood said:


> lol is this even worth the time and effort... dude u got a kid and wife grow up


i know your post is about 18 months old now but i wanted to let u know if your still learking here that you are a real douce for saying that. your the one that should grow up and stop being a jerk.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2011)

farmerjoe420 said:


> i know your post is about 18 months old now but i wanted to let u know if your still learking here that you are a real douce for saying that. your the one that should grow up and stop being a jerk.


Well said FJ420   - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

waiting for the fat update mate...


----------



## machnak (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm here too, I love Monday.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

*.................................................. ..........UPDATE-MONDAY #7................................................ ..................*


First off : I can't get this tune outta my head this morning :- ...

[video]http://youtu.be/HtHQttah02Q[/video]


Anyhow here's this 'MONDAY's UP-DATE  








The Canopy is as full as ever, some really nice buds are blooming  In the next couple of days I will be giving her - her final weeks-worth of nuitrients before I begin my 'Flush-Period' I will still give her the Hammer-head PK 9/18 in that last week as well.. (not recommended by CANNA - "But I cant see it'll do any harm")   







A few of the Tops have stretched an inch or so above other areas of the canopy... I put this down to the bud stems being attached at different heights to the main stem and so a slight stretch is kinda expected  The buds are fattening up now   Good job they are still on a prescription of PK formula  







These buds are rockin' me man!!












Here's a couple of the larger buds..







Even the 'Popcorn-Buds' are filling out  .. I was really desperate for a joint last night and no one in our area had any.. I snipped off a small nug and dried it under the grill.. I did it slowly and it didnt really smell right.. however it did get me Really Really High    I can't wait until Harvest!! A bit later on I will get on the Microscope n check out the Trich readings!







The Grow-Cab is smelling great and has a sweet buddy aroma thats very pleasing to the nose  !!







I cant wait to add some more UV-B lamps in there ready for my next grow!







This shot is great, she looks lush!! ... and she still has a couple of weeks or so to go  

















The buds are really starting to gain a bit of weight now  







This is one of my fav. shots from this weeks MONDAY-UPDATE   beautiful colours on both the leaves and bud/s

















The tallest buds are approx 30" tall, they are all fattening up nicely   




























































And thats MONDAY UPDATE #7 almost complete... I'll upload some Trich shots later this evening, I really hope everyone like the pics.. I uploaded more than a few this week, I'am very excited to see how better she matures in the coming weeks. I am very pleased with my Carbon Fillter and my ONA odor control.. My home smells clean, so the Mrs is happy too. This Christmas is going to be great I am gonna be so high lol (wipes tear from eye) - Its really gunna be great  Well.... 7 days to go until my next UPDATE - #8, Peace - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking great mate nice and fat bro....looking forward to the next set already...


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 14, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Looking great mate nice and fat bro....looking forward to the next set already...


You n me both... I took a sample bud from her for a smoke last night and although I dried the bud quickly under the grill (desperate times) and there was no really buddy taste (as fully expected) lol.. but she has a good strength already and gave me chronic 'Pink-eye' an effect that has been sorely missed what with the crap stuff available round our way as of late .. so I cant wait until she is finished, flushed, dried and cured.. this should be an extremly pleasant smoke   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> very nice mate


Cheers dude  ..7 days until my next MONDAY UPDATE.. Stay tuned    - STELTHY


----------



## devk (Nov 14, 2011)

....Stelthy^^^^^^^OMG!! Top notch stuff^^^^^^^^...You got 3 weeks from now? And you got those UVB lights on for 12hours ? DAMMMMMM,,,,,,,,  nice work amigo ..you are a happy man

How often do you look at the root ball??


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

devk said:


> ....Stelthy^^^^^^^OMG!! Top notch stuff^^^^^^^^...You got 3 weeks from now? And you got those UVB lights on for 12hours ? DAMMMMMM,,,,,,,,  nice work amigo ..you are a happy man
> 
> How often do you look at the root ball??


Cheers dude, I only get a glimpse of the root-ball after entering the Flowering stage, due to the weight of the plant on top of the lid.. However I do see in at the top slightly.. and they are white so thats the main thing  ... I can see a little more through the water level window.. and the roots only really seem to take up 5L of room of the 10L tub?!! lol  she seems happy enough so I am pleased about that  .. Yeah!  all lights (except green) are on the 12/12 cycle now  !! - STELTHY


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 14, 2011)

GOOD sheet man. 
so i assume monday update #7 means ur in week 7 flower
im surprised this girl didnt stretch more into the light
formin out to be some dope dope


----------



## machnak (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks superb dude, really job well done. If you want help trimming lemme know. :Weed:


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn bro very nice you so inspire me that shits crazy 1 fuken plant most people cant get that off of 12 plants.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 15, 2011)

Today when I changed my _Royal-Haze's_* 9L res*. I changed her nuits to *4.5ml Hammer-Head PK 9/18, 22.5ml CANNA - Cannazym, 27ml ROX, 36ml CANNA - Boost, 3 drops of Super-Thrive, and 1X heaped tea-spoon Cha-Ching and 9ml of plant disinfectant.. *

I've made sure the* UV-B* is on the same *12/12* light schedule as all the other lamps.. (_before* UV-B* was on for an hour off for half hour etc._.) 

I may let her have another *9L's* worth of nuits but I will take some *USB Microscope shots* of her _Trichs_ before deciding that other than that she will start her *'Flush*' any time after the *18th*. Everything is looking dandy...

I am trying to decide which *Flush Solution* to use, I have a couple ie/ *Final Flower, and Final Flush - Blueberry...* but I may just use *plain PH balanced water*.. any input here would be great   

I am looking forward to adding my next* MONDAY-UPDATE *already.... The Finish-Line is in sight !!! - STELTHY


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good stelthy! Just starting my next grow in the next couple days and this definitely made the wait easier. Lmao, buds are looking great. Still can't believe that's one plant..


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just given my final flush to my Poison Dwarf autoflower. Will be chopping next week

View attachment 1888847

I predict will be between 1 and 2 oz dry.


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 15, 2011)

Hell of a journal, Stelthy. Over a hundred pages before beans even get planted, ha! Killer work, my man. Subbing for sure.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 16, 2011)

that sure is a monster  cant wait for the weigh in, nearly there aint ya bro?


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fan-bloody-tastic m8!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> that sure is a monster  cant wait for the weigh in, nearly there aint ya bro?


Yeah dude, I am on my last week with nuits... then its just a case of flushing until the trichs are the preferred colour... I was tempted to do a water cure instead of an air cure but since it'll bemy 1st time curing in that way I think I'll only water cure an oZ and see what the difference is  - STELTHY


----------



## lilindian (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats what i call an update


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 17, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah dude, I am on my last week with nuits... then its just a case of flushing until the trichs are the preferred colour... I was tempted to do a water cure instead of an air cure but since it'll bemy 1st time curing in that way I think I'll only water cure an oZ and see what the difference is  - STELTHY


I've never heard of water curing. Could you elaborate or link to a guide? Thanks Stelthy!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 17, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I've never heard of water curing. Could you elaborate or link to a guide? Thanks Stelthy!


Apparently from what I can make out : You can feed the plant right up to harvest, then you cut the buds down.. and submerge them in room temp water for a number of days.. after a few days you change the water for fresh water, this method removes 99% of the nuit build up and most of the green colour.. it can remove the smell, but it keeps the potency.. but the main bonus is : The smoke is super SUPER smooth    

Below I have added a fairly accurate video on Water Curing :-



[video=youtube;nnOYT4yuctE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nnOYT4yuctE[/video]



As I say, I will cure just an oZ this time to see just how good this method is, and will most likely do a report on it  Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 17, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Apparently from what I can make out : You can feed the plant right up to harvest, then you cut the buds down.. and submerge them in room temp water for a number of days.. after a few days you change the water for fresh water, this method removes 99% of the nuit build up and most of the green colour.. it can remove the smell, but it keeps the potency.. but the main bonus is : The smoke is super SUPER smooth
> 
> As I say, I will cure just an oZ this time to see just how good this method is, and will most likely do a report on it  Hope that helps - STELTHY


Sounds interesting. I'm def curious to hear how this turns out for you. How long do you keep them in water in total? For example with air-curing, I know that you're looking to cure for 3-4 weeks at minimum, but I can't imagine keeping your buds submerged in water for that length of time without running into some serious problems.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 17, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Sounds interesting. I'm def curious to hear how this turns out for you. How long do you keep them in water in total? For example with air-curing, I know that you're looking to cure for 3-4 weeks at minimum, but I can't imagine keeping your buds submerged in water for that length of time without running into some serious problems.


Apparently you keep the buds submerged in water for either 5 or 7 days.... then its just a case of drying them  .... It sounds easy enough and straight forward.. I will defo do a report on it, I can't help but wonder if there'll be any extra benifit of double curing the water cured buds... ie/ Harvest > Cut & Manicure > Water cure 5 - 7 days > Dry for a few days > re-cure in Mason Jars > Smoke !??

It maybe pointless, I dunno ?? But I'am tempted to give it a go... just for shits n giggles  - STELTHY


----------



## DrManhattan77 (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]you keep the buds submerged in water for either 5 or 7 days.... then its just a case of drying them  .... It sounds easy enough and straight forward.. I will defo do a report on it, I can't help but wonder if there'll be any extra benifit of double curing the water cured buds... ie/ Harvest > Cut & Manicure > Water cure 5 - 7 days > Dry for a few days > re-cure in Mason Jars > Smoke !??

It maybe pointless, I dunno ?? But I'am tempted to give it a go... just for shits n giggles  - STELTHY [/QUOTE]
I would love to hear how that turns out sounds interesting


----------



## stelthy (Nov 18, 2011)

Today I was supposed to start my Royal Haze on her 2 week flushing period... However, I've been looking into 'Flushing in DWC' and there is much debate on whether it is necessary at all.... So I've decided that upon my water change today.. I will instead feed her one last time!

Todays feed included :-


CANNA-Zym (22.5ml) > HAMMERHEAD PK 9/18 (4.5ml) > CANNA-Boost (36ml) > ROX (27ml) > CHA-CHING (1X heaped tea-spoon) > BUD-CANDY (18ml) > SUPERTHRIVE (3X drops) > PLANT DISSINFECTION (9ml)


This will be the last feed... then I plan to 'Flush' for just 1 week with Growtek's 'The Final Flush - Blueberry Scent' ... I figure this should be ok since I feed just that bit longer than normal, and still get to do a slight flush too!

I was on the fence as to whether to add Bud-Candy and haven't for the grow so far.. But I thought since its the last feed what the heck?!! lol... So now I plan to flush on the 21st until the Trichs inform me that she is ripe and ready  

Please add your thoughts  !! - STELTHY


----------



## DrManhattan77 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan stealthy cant wait til you finish this one up ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a wile. Not gonna lie pretty excited to see the final turn out  I will say sir as far as cabinet growing I will say that you are the best. I am about finished with my 2nd closet build and am pretty excited to show it off on here soon. Happy growing keep up the good work stealthy


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds good Stelthy, let us know how you feel about final flush once you've used it. Always been curious about it.

I tried Bud-Candy as well as Kool Bloom the powder one...I honestly liked the Kool Bloom a little better...IMO.

Can't wait to see her chopped


----------



## pooper (Nov 20, 2011)

keep up the great work bro


----------



## abedale (Nov 20, 2011)

gd job man ...i hope u have a killer weed after that long work !


----------



## virulient (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey man, just got back, internet was off for a month. Anyways, thought I would throw in my 2 cents. Just finished my girls, harvest went great. I flushed 1 plant and didn't flush the other 4 (I had never flushed before and wanted to test). I used the Advanced Nutrients Final Phase for 7 days on the one and just changed the nutes on my other 4 . At the end of day 6 I started a 48 hour dark period so technically I guess I went 8 days with the flush agent. They have dried and I started the curing process 4 days ago. Obviously they're not completely finished but so far there are no significant difference between the plants. 

By the way great job on your monster, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## The cap (Nov 21, 2011)

Stelthy.. That is looking Reeeeaaaaaally Sweet mate.. Awesome work Bro..!!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

Monday, fuck yes.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 21, 2011)

*.................................................. ..........UPDATE-MONDAY #8................................................ ..................*














































































My camera ran out of batteries..  but thats ok, I'll get some more today and upload some better quality pics with the light's on, Hope you like the *'MONDAY-UPDATE'* pics so far  STELTHY


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

looking stunnin mate excellent work stelthy bro...


----------



## loveweed420 (Nov 21, 2011)

looks like its going to be some amazing bud mt friend.... very well done dude


----------



## stelthy (Nov 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> *.................................................. ..........UPDATE-MONDAY #8................................................ ..................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Judging by my Trich-Shots I'am trying to decide whether I should feed her again tommoz morning.. or start her on her scheduled flushing program.. ?? A heads up here would defo be great !!!* - STELTHY


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 21, 2011)

looks good to start flushing 2 me.very tasty


----------



## DrManhattan77 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the monday porn pics stealthy that looks like some superb bud  And I agree looks good to flush. Keep it up not much longer! Cant wait man 

Happy Growing


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 21, 2011)

i would say flush as well. 2 more weeks those trichs will be all milky/amber and some are already turning amber

how long after flush do you wait?

also just a suggestion but remopving all them yellow leaves will allow better light to get the the leaves still photosynthisizing (however that is spelled lol) and im pretty sure the yellowing leaves arent recieveng or generating any food for the plant, so they dont hurt it but i think the plants getting ready to shed them anyways.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 21, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> i would say flush as well. 2 more weeks those trichs will be all milky/amber and some are already turning amber
> 
> how long after flush do you wait?
> 
> also just a suggestion but remopving all them yellow leaves will allow better light to get the the leaves still photosynthisizing (however that is spelled lol) and im pretty sure the yellowing leaves arent recieveng or generating any food for the plant, so they dont hurt it but i think the plants getting ready to shed them anyways.


In that case I will start the 'Flush' tommoz.. and for the duration of 1 week.. at the end of which I shall enter my lady into a 48hr dark period before the actual harvest. My grow guide says she'll be ready to Harvest between the 18th & 28th Nov.... So if I start the Flush tommoz (21st Nov) and run it for 1 week that will mean my Harvest will begin on the last day advised by the guide...so that's all good  

I may remove the yellow leaves, I'am still curious as to why some of them are changing to a red-ish/purple colour, and to what that signify's??...after I have determined that then I'll make up my mind whether or not I'll remove them, since its so close to the end 

I can't wait to start Harvesting and it will fall on my next *MONDAY UPDATE*    .. Wish me luck peeps!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 21, 2011)

I have looked on-line and have conflicting info as to what red/purple leaves could mean... it could mean its more potent due to a different combination of nuits .. or it could mean that the environment is too cold ... but I am 100% sure its not the latter ... any extra info shed here would be great !!  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

Agree with you, either Genetics or low-night temps.


----------



## ohmy (Nov 21, 2011)

I have seen some plants start to turn red,purple when the harvest time is close,I would not sweat it this late in the game, damn the bitch looks yummie, great job. can not waite to see the total dry weight from one girl that fat


----------



## bobbutcher (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Stealthy, your girl looks beautiful!

There's something I've be wondering about for a while, its probably a dumb question but how do you change the water in your res, without moving the tree?

safe x


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 22, 2011)

what up stelth lookin gravy
if ur gettin ready to cut i feel obligated to tell u some good info i read before about drying/harvest
it said the best way is to cut the plant and leave it whole or in large segments with branches still attached
it took like 10 days insteadd of a week but let teh plant dry out more evenly with how the moisture evaporated or somehting
then to do all teh real tedious trimming AFTER it dried
that way it gets to suck the moisture out of teh leaves and dry out properly
the right into the jars to bask in that smelly goodness that u smell when u do all teh heavy trimming
the shit made alot of sense
ill try to find the link for u


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2011)

machnak said:


> Agree with you, either Genetics or low-night temps.


It wouldn't be low night temps...cos I have 2X 120W Bar Heater rigged into a Thermostat.. So if my night temps ever fall lower than 20oC the Stat will kick in and bring the room temp back up to 26oC give or take a few degrees  .. So its gotta be genetics/nuitrient related  any-how I have decided to leave the leaves alone.. some of them are just falling away so I'll remove those.. But if they are still attached then I'll leave them be until the fall off naturally  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I have seen some plants start to turn red,purple when the harvest time is close,I would not sweat it this late in the game, damn the bitch looks yummie, great job. can not waite to see the total dry weight from one girl that fat


Care to make a guess as to what my total 'Dry-Weight' will be !??  I am gunna say 7.5 oZ, that way if its any more I'll be more than pleased  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2011)

bobbutcher said:


> Hey Stealthy, your girl looks beautiful!
> 
> There's something I've be wondering about for a while, its probably a dumb question but how do you change the water in your res, without moving the tree?
> 
> safe x



Hi dude, its a bit of effort but works fine  .. I have a spare 10L container, I fill it to 9L with plain water and add my nuits & balance etc.. then I use a Syphon Pump (Bilge-Pump) from a boat shop.. to transfer the nuits to and from the Res Container in which the 'tree' is seated... this way the plant is never moved and in-dangered of having her branches etc snapped! the process of transferring the water/nuits takes approx 10 mins... But whats 10 mins for piece of mind...knowing the plant is safe  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> what up stelth lookin gravy
> if ur gettin ready to cut i feel obligated to tell u some good info i read before about drying/harvest
> it said the best way is to cut the plant and leave it whole or in large segments with branches still attached
> it took like 10 days insteadd of a week but let teh plant dry out more evenly with how the moisture evaporated or somehting
> ...


Hi PT, I do like the idea of hanging the whole plant, if not large segments of it out to dry but its not really practical in my cab.. I plan to cut each one from its individual stem..But keep the stem as long as possible so the bud can take the remaining 'juice' from the stem.. this will help with flavour when it comes to curing  ... I'd still be interested to check out the LINK if you can find it for me  & thank-you for the insight, I look forward to the read  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok,... I woke up & checked my Res...It was 100% empty   So with out further a-due I decided to start the Flush.. I added 20ml of Blueberry Scented - Final Flush to 9L of PH Balanced water and transferred it across to the recently empty'd Res tub..

Today is the 1st day of the Flush...Not long until my next MONDAY-UPDATE aka : "HARVEST"    ... I did think I may use my other Flushing agent as well a few days from now but its not 100% yet.. I'll ponder it some more  

I also have thought about adding some Vanilla sticks to the curing jars to see if any of the aroma will transpire across to the bud..for smell appeal? also not 100% yet,,, Just an idea that came to me whilst toking on some Cheese my mate gave to me last night  What are ya thoughts ?? - STELTHY


----------



## bones1966 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi *STELTHY, just like to say been following this thread since the start but have never really had anything to add as im new to growing indoors. I must say i have been really impressed with all you have done, respect to you . About your leaves turning color, i dont think you need to worry as if you think about it your plant knows its coming to the end of its life cycle and thats what happens, just go look out side and check out all the trees !!!, its like there autumn. Anyway as i said respect for a great read 
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 22, 2011)

your a funni guy stelthy mate 7.5 oz off that beast and the rest mate..id say 11-12 easy dry..


stelthy said:


> Care to make a guess as to what my total 'Dry-Weight' will be !??  I am gunna say 7.5 oZ, that way if its any more I'll be more than pleased  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 22, 2011)

alot of people add stuff to the buds in jars like orange peel to get moisture and smell right after over dry so vannilla stick could be nice mate deffo worth a go with a few nugs testing it out mate


stelthy said:


> Ok,... I woke up & checked my Res...It was 100% empty   So with out further a-due I decided to start the Flush.. I add 20ml of Blueberry Scented - Final Flush to 9L of PH Balanced water and transferred it across to the recently empty'd Res tub..
> 
> Today is the 1st day of the Flush...Not long until my next MONDAY-UPDATE aka : "HARVEST"    ... I did think I may use my other Flushing agent as well a few days from now but its not 100% yet.. I'll ponder it some more
> 
> I also have thought about adding some Vanilla sticks to the curing jars to see if any of the aroma will transpire across to the bud..for smell appeal? also not 100% yet,,, Just an idea that came to me whilst toking on some Cheese my mate gave to me last night  What are ya thoughts ?? - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 22, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I may remove the yellow leaves, I'am still curious as to why some of them are changing to a red-ish/purple colour, and to what that signify's??...after I have determined that then I'll make up my mind whether or not I'll remove them, since its so close to the end


i dont think they are causing a problem, sorry if i came off that way. baisicly i think its because the plant is coming to an end of its cycle, much like the other guy said in Autum the leaves on the trees turn yellow and red as well. what i was saying is that if they are not green they have no active chloroplasts in them and are not helping out thus only getting in the way and blocking light to active leaves. you seem to have enough lights in your cab to supply a football stadium so i dont think it would be an issue leaving them on just putting in my 2¢

amazing grow man. can i borrow that cab when your done  
Matt


----------



## stelthy (Nov 24, 2011)

Today I decided to try something experimental.. : I decided to knock off 30mins when the main light is due to turn on and also 30mins before the main light is due to turn off resulting in the main light now being on a 11/13 light schedule.. the side lighting (CFL's) are still on 12/12, I just figured it'd be nice to give the Royal-Haze a more intense/controlled dose of UV-B 30 mins at both begin and end of the lights on period....What are your thoughts ??

The lighting is only on for 2 more days anyhow, then its lights off for 2 day and then Harvest.. So I'am hoping the 2 days with more intense UV-B concentration should allow for more THC/Trich development.

Not long now until Harvest    - STELTHY


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

7.5oz?! Haha dont be silly! I'd say a minimum of 10oz, and a more accurate guess of 12oz.

My uvb should come tomorrow, went for a 25W 30inch arcadia 10.0, 12% uvb, meant to be placed 20inch from reptiles but im gona hang it parallel to my cooltube so it shines straight down, will be 10-12inches from tops.

Anyway, what i really wamted to know was how u introduced ur uvb light to the grow. Was this gradually built up over say a week until it was on for the full 12hrs?

I also had a very similar idea to u, in that i want the cfls and uvb to be on for half an hour before the hps comes on, and i want them to turn off half an hour later. So the hps will be on 11/13 and everything else on 12/12. My reasoning behind this is because this 600W is overpowering and outshining anything in its way, and i want the cfls and uvb to hav a chance to hav their say!

Cant wait for ur harvest man...


----------



## ejbarraza (Nov 25, 2011)

lonely around here lately


----------



## stelthy (Nov 26, 2011)

48 hrs of Darkness! ... in counting ..    ..!!! I did another Res change today ( this will be my last ) 21ml of Final Flush Blueberry Scent in 10L of PH Balanced water.. I also removed a good 2 handfuls of yellow 'loose' leaves to prevent an issues arising throughout the dark period. - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 26, 2011)

the countdown has begun...


----------



## Billdo024 (Nov 26, 2011)

@lilindian I put a 26w, 10uvb in my cab only about 3 inches from the plant at 12/12 and it was fine. and i'm not sure if it was the uvb, but the plant that is was by is pushing trichs like crazy, but that may just be the strain(bagseed). 

anyway just stopping in to see what was cracking


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

So excited!


----------



## ejbarraza (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see how much you yield....it's gonna be a lot thats for sure!!!


----------



## DrManhattan77 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it frigging ready yet?!?!?! 
sry kinda excited


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2011)

1 day to go until Harvest, I've got the trembles ..  I can't wait to be let loose with my snips and hack-saw !! and I am also running low on smoke so some guaranteed 'Scissor-Hash' is defo gonna go down well  I am planning on having a lock-in and sealing up all my doors and windows, ready for when her smell is released, 'I'll take my skinning up box' in with me and some music and some munchee's... Oh and my Camera and then have my wicked way with her (Royal-Haze) Pics n More ~ Coming soon....real soon   !!! - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 27, 2011)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 27, 2011)

shooting for a Lb

i think you will be close. thats gonna set a record for 1 plant


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> tick tock tick tock


Tell me about it... It can't come quick enough  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 27, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> shooting for a Lb
> 
> i think you will be close. thats gonna set a record for 1 plant


I dunno man.. 16 oZ is alot  !! But it would be cool 'if' I did manage to pull a Pound  !! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 27, 2011)

16oz aint alot with that beast i think ull be surprised by the result mate


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I dunno man.. 16 oZ is alot  !! But it would be cool 'if' I did manage to pull a Pound  !! - STELTHY


he is trying to be humble to try and make the rest of us growers with 3Oz monsters not feel so bad


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 27, 2011)

true dat hahahaha


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

*MONDAY-UPDATE #9* coming this-afternoon, wish me luck.. lots of pics to come    !!! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

looking forward to it stelthy mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

is it harvest day today....


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> is it harvest day today....


It sure is   !!! ~ I can't wait to get started, just gotta nip out to get some heavy-duty masking tape to seal my room shut.. then I can open my Cab. and get on with cutting/trimming the buds etc.. without concern for excaping smell etc..!! I will also keep all leaves (except fan's) for some Hash making.. I will most likely freeze them in a carrier-bag until my mate (dude that took 2 clones from my Royal-Haze) .. has his leaves at the ready & we can make some delicious Hash! ... Until then I'll have Scissor and Finger Hash to give me a buzz for todays efforts!  

This day has been a long time coming, only a few hours to go and I'll get started  .. I may take some Trich-Shots now, just to tie ya'll over until this evening  - STELTHY


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 28, 2011)

yo stelthy heres that article 
idk who originally posted it but i copied it when i seen it
some food for thought before the big cut
cant wait to see 

Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
not flush.

Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
the harshness, and burning of the throat and lungs is described when
smoking herb which hasn't been flushed properly.

You need to allow all of the chloraphyl to release while drying, but the problem
is that chloraphyl is only released at a certain rate, which is much slower
than water is allowed to release,you must allow adequate time to dry, and
the humidity needs to be around 35-45%, this allows the buds to stay moist
long enough to allow the chloraphyl to escape. It should take around 8 days
for the stem between the buds to be dry enough to snap when bent.

Tips:
Do not cut up individual branches when harvesting and hanging, this
allows the moisture to escape too quickly!

Do not trim the buds of their leaves before they are completely dried,
this also allows moisture to escape. Also this is KEY for the curing process,
a properly dried bud will smell MAGNIFICENT right after it is done being
trimmed. Trimming allows the terpenes to really expose themselves and
this causes excess moisture within the leaves and buds to allow the bud
to "sweat" and this is needs to happen right before the buds are jarred,
if you do this before you dry them, what happens to the terpenes? They are
released in to the air and dissipate, you need to do this before you jar them
and then the buds sit and bask in their own dankness..... This is how the
curing process begins. The dispenseries here in boulder buy my meds the
same day that I trim them because they smell as if they have already been
cured, but really, they were dried properly.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

take sum before and after shots mate...


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

*..........................................................................TRICH-SHOTZ...........................................................................*




Ok .. I'am not sure....... But I can't see as many 'Amber' Trichs as I thought I would ?? I could really do with a second opinion! .. I dunno if I should wait longer (plants already had 48hrs of darkness) ???

I'll upload a load of pics from the USB Microscope below:-




































































































I am hesitant to Harvest with out hearing your thoughts/suggestions 1st !!

Please post your thoughts asap, many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about the triches mate they will change more in dry and cure plus they look dripping in it mate dont worrry pal they look really good mate


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice stelthy!! Those usb pics are awesome! +REP

First I'm going to guess 15oz's on the yield. 

I have a few questions for ya homie, are you still running the 600? whats the dimensions of your box? thanks brotha!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> yo stelthy heres that article
> idk who originally posted it but i copied it when i seen it
> some food for thought before the big cut
> cant wait to see
> ...




Thanks for the info dude... I may cut larger branches and hang them instead of cutting just the buds and an inch or so of stem.. When it say's not to Trim until its time to cure.. does it mean leave "ALL" the leaves on the plant or are there some that I can still remove without effecting the plant and bud potency etc.. ?? - (I was planning to remove all the yellow leaves for starters) .. Only most of the 'others' seem to trim off a large majority of the leaves and just leave a few here and they're sticking out of the buds until after its all dried...then 'they' trim them nicely before Jarring them up ready for the cure?!!

My main concern at this time is whether she is ready to be Harvested yet ?? I am still not shit-hot when it comes to reading the Trichs... I've already given her (Royal-Haze) 48 hours of darkness...and she has drunk over 10L of Flushing Solution for around a week already...

Should I chop now ?? or wait a bit longer.... ?? I am also wondering if I do need to wait longer whether I should re-apply lighting..(prob not?) ...and/or will more than 48hrs of darkness would do her any good/harm ?? 

Decisions eh?!! ...... Man... HELP lol  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

end of day pal its your desicion but i think it fine to chop..others might agree or not agree me personally id say chop bro..


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 28, 2011)

man right now is the perfect time i say
she had her darkness now just saw that bitch down
and yeah i mean i would just give her a good hand trim first and maybe and hanging leaves
but it means dont trim the leaves on the buds til dry
right before curing


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd chop too if it makes it any easier


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very nice stelthy!! Those usb pics are awesome! +REP
> 
> First I'm going to guess 15oz's on the yield.
> 
> I have a few questions for ya homie, are you still running the 600? whats the dimensions of your box? thanks brotha!


Hi *SmeLLyTreeZ*, Cheer's dude.. & Thanks for the *+REP!* it's been a while since I received +REP! so thats always nice to see   .. Hmm 15 oZ just under a lb .. I dunno man.. she is a beautiful big girl.. but I am still thinking lower numbers as long as its over 7 oZ I will be happy   the buds do weigh well from just wiggling the stem/s back and forth and they are pretty dense (Thanks to ROX nuitrient) .. 

On the topic of lighting.. I still have not managed to run the 600, due to insane running temps.. Now the weather temp has dropped it may be do-able between now and the early months of next year.. At the moment I am running:-



1X 18W UV-B at 20W

2X 6500k 40W CFL

2X 6500k 125W CFL

1X Dual-Spec 400W HPS/HID + 15% Boost



So that's a total of 730W + (15% - HID Boost) of lighting (Full-Spectrum). As and when I can run the 600 that'll bring my Max. total wattage up to approx. 930W   and I do plan to add a couple of extra UV-B lamps in there so call it 1000W Max... But I can use any combination of lamps & Kelvin rating.. and custom set the brightness & heating for the Cab as well as the Wattage... Good times eh?!!  

The dimensions are 4' *Wide* X 2' *Deep* X 7'.3" *Tall*

But the actual grow space inside the Cab is :- 4' *Wide* X 2' *Deep* X 5'.4" *Tall* (ex-cluding Grow-Shelf and Air-Cooled Reflector) , 3' *Tall* (including Grow-Shelf & Air-Cooled Reflector) 



So that's :* 4' Wide* X *2' Deep* X *3' Tall* of actual growing space.. But because I use SCROG method the* 3' of height* is more than enough   .. or just right   !! - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 28, 2011)

there are definatly some amber trichs in there and from what i understand amber means the THC has begun to degrade? if this is the case, less amber is better right? i mean nice milky full potency trichs in majority and a few amber shows that she is on her way to degrading and you should defo CHOP THAT BITCH  

i support ya either way bossman. keep us posted


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 28, 2011)

HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOO lol whats the dam verdict


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

we need pics pics pics pics


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 28, 2011)

Do it do it

View attachment 1909747


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 28, 2011)

Hes back.......get him


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 28, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi *SmeLLyTreeZ*, Cheer's dude.. & Thanks for the *+REP!* it's been a while since I received +REP! so thats always nice to see   .. Hmm 15 oZ just under a lb .. I dunno man.. she is a beautiful big girl.. but I am still thinking lower numbers as long as its over 7 oZ I will be happy   the buds do weigh well from just wiggling the stem/s back and forth and they are pretty dense (Thanks to ROX nuitrient) ..
> 
> On the topic of lighting.. I still have not managed to run the 600, due to insane running temps.. Now the weather temp has dropped it may be do-able between now and the early months of next year.. At the moment I am running:-
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info brotha!! You helped me out more than most could seeing we are working with similar spaces! So if you took all the cfl's out do you think you could get away with the 600? 

What are your ambient temps looking like when you had it hooked up and what where the temps in the cab? 

Looking forward to the bud porn btw


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

I have only just finished.. its taken over *7 hours* of _non-stop work_ and I am nakered.. I took loads of pics, some blurry some not but either way you'll all get a good idea of whats happening!   She propper *"STANK" *my room out _SO BAD!_ ...that it was great  !!

I smoked *2X* Finger-Hash doobs and was buzzed for at least 3 of those hours  ... I will upload the pics to my computer now and will most likely add them to this thread some time tommoz... am so F-ing tired lol  I will leave you with a taster though  (see above) ^^^

...That dream of a "lb" could really be a possibility    .. the buds will hang and dry for* 4 - 5 days* then they will be inspected and trimmed...then Jarred up and cured... Keep watching there is still shit-loads to come  - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 28, 2011)

haha sweet let me rep you again 

wheres the bic lighter for comparison, or you going to need to use a cinderblock


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

sikkkk update stelthy lad told ya not worry about 7 oz pal knew it be loads more mate


----------



## ohmy (Nov 28, 2011)

nice job, AhHHHHH that sweet smell////+ rep


----------



## stelthy (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok thats all my pics loaded into my Folder.. I'll begin adding them tommoz with a step-by-step walk-through  I'am off to blaze another fatty n then go to bed  Stay tuned...tommoz is a big day    I have over 70 pics to add  !! - STELTHY


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 28, 2011)

o shit
im guessin 15.2 oz


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

Can't wait for more pictures Stelthy! Happy man you are I bet!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 29, 2011)

im up[ for these pics p[al..looking forward to em mate


----------



## stelthy (Nov 29, 2011)

*.................................................. ..........UPDATE-MONDAY #9................................................ ..................*

*................................................................AKA HARVEST !!.......................................................................*



Firstly I'd like to say that this was a far bigger plant than what I first thought... I had handful upon handful of ripe buds in my hands! The smell was overwhelming and very *STRONG!* I'am going to add my pics but there are loads... _I will sort the order of them, as well as delete a few and add text after they're all up _ I really hope ya'll enjoy my *9th MONDAY-UPDATE*  please feel free to add comments etc, cheers  - STELTHY 















Here's the Big Bushy Women before she had was slayed  !! 







This is an average sized bud took at random !! Pretty tasty eh?!! - STELTHY 












So many Bud-Sites..... where to start? hmm decisions, decisions  







There are so many Dank looking buds    












This small pile of buds soon grew bigger and BIGGER   






















Only a small portion, maybe a quarter of the plant done still 3/4 to go  !! 












There were so many buds... I was trying to imagine how long its gonna take me to blaze it all ?!! I am gunna be sorted for ages 







After the main bulk of the canopy had been removed.. I uncovered a shit-load of 'Pop-Corn Buds' which can only mean 1 thing   Gotta make some Kick-Ass 'Royal-Haze Hash'  












There were huge mountain like piles of buds spread over multiple sheets of News Paper.. (Prob. the most interesting thing I've seen in a News Paper for quite a number of years! lol 

















There were carrier bag's full of sexy Pop-Corn buds being bagged up ~ and put in the Freezer, ready for when I make the Hash  !!

















I chopped up the wood-like stems and bagged them up ready for my mate who like to make soup/broth with them 











































































































































































































I do want to apologise for the blurryness of some of the pics    ... I dunno what happened there ?!!   Stupid camera .. lol, oh well.. I'll take a few more snaps this morning and add them shortly.. I am no-where near as stoned/high as I was last night so I hope I can get some clearer shots of the buds hanging..


Hope ya'll like the pics.. I will begin adding text etc shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent job mate! Won't bloody let me rep you again.... Metal!!!!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok.... actually I'am gunna go skin-up then I'll add the text  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 29, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> haha sweet let me rep you again
> 
> wheres the bic lighter for comparison, or you going to need to use a cinderblock


I'll add some lighter comparison shots shortly    - STELTHY


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 29, 2011)

Dude hell of a harvest! Congrats man and enjoy it, your hard work is finally paying off


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 29, 2011)

sikk update stelthy bro sikk buds mate nice work with the pics mate....


----------



## bones1966 (Nov 29, 2011)

what a great plant *STELTHY, been following this from the beginning. Will be intresting to see the final weight. Big respect **STELTHY 
*


----------



## lowryder666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow.... wot a fuckin' journey and just look at that rootball - no wonder she woz a thirsty bugger. I can't think of anything to top this.

Pure fuckin Zen.

Again... well done m8 - enjoy the spoils of your labours. I will light one up for you tonite. Happy fuckin' Christmas buddy


----------



## stelthy (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a couple of clearer shots... I dunno what's up with my stuu-pid camera?!! .. Time to buy a new one I think  .. Still, Now I am going to clean out and de-label my Mason Jars, and get them sterile and dry ready for curing  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Nov 29, 2011)

nicceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! well done dude. enjoy your hard work now man.. tc


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 29, 2011)

insane........just fucking insane. i could only like the pic posts once >< get a rough wet weight while your jarring them  

insane, i have a new role model LOL


----------



## dapio (Nov 29, 2011)

great job stealthy about how far down did those branches go before you ran into popcorn or where does the density begin to lack interested to see the final result are you going to measure total weight or just what is marketable?


----------



## stelthy (Nov 30, 2011)

dapio said:


> great job stealthy about how far down did those branches go before you ran into popcorn or where does the density begin to lack interested to see the final result are you going to measure total weight or just what is marketable?


Cheers dude, the Pop-Corn buds were all bang-on screen level, I trimmed all the lower foliage up to the under-side of the screen.. and the bud sites all grew up about a foot n a half leaving the top side of the screen to manufacture 'Pop-Corn' Buds... I will weigh just the decent buds as I have add lots of sugar leaves into the bag of P.C-Buds ready for Hash making.. 

This is all for Personal, I dont sell any of it and never have  sometimes I give my mates a few nugs now and then, but for free... the way I look at it is : Is I am already saving a shed-load of cash by not having to buy 2 gram little 8th's for 25's .. This Harvest should keep me 'bud happy' for almost 5 Months    

My next Grow will be in a self made HPS PC Case, just for fun... I've made a thread for it already.. Below I've added a LINK:-




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/474072-stelthys-p-c-mini-project.html




Once Harvest & Curing is all done and dusted I'll crack on with it    


Care to have a guess as to what 'Dry Weight' I will end up with ?!!

I will check in on the drying buds shortly.. This will be their 2nd day of drying.. So they should be done in about 3 days... I am tempted to try a bowl once its just dried.. But I know I'll kick myself for not waiting until after the cure  - STELTHY


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2011)

I already put in my guess, looks amazing bro congrats again!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;HKdhbp_JHcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HKdhbp_JHcI[/video]






Such a fitting tune.... 'I got.. *"SUN-SHINE IN A BAG" !!!* - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 1, 2011)

hows things today mate whens the next update pal...


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 1, 2011)

hes probally too high to type right now


----------



## ohmy (Dec 1, 2011)

It is monday and you killed the bitch, lol.... well monday for me because i found seeds in my shit and went to chopping, pissed, nothing like 14 weeks of work down the drain, room was used for drying spot for many many years and i might have kicked up some pollen, fuck me,.root nats up the ass, So i will be washing everything down, and try again with out dirt....everyone can flame the hell out of me,but FF OF needs to stay outside and has no place in a house. shit grow good and so did all the bugs


----------



## Ravenant (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm very impressed. U done a greate work !


----------



## LoadedGreen (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome grow mate, took two days to read your thread. Can't wait to see what weight you pull. +Rep


----------



## bones1966 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr *STELTHY, so what was the end weight then. Stop keeping us in suspense. lol
*


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

What strains are next?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

looking forward to next grow already


----------



## stelthy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi one and all.. I've returned  ... I've been so high for the past week or so I've not done half the things I's supposed to do lol, anyhow most of the bud is almost dry.. I have over half of it in Jars already, have been curing that for 2 days so far! Wet weight I pulled 16.7 oZ from my 1X Royal-Haze Fem    and am hoping for approx 12+ Oz Dry Weight... We'll see in a week or so  I have a shit-load of pics to upload so please bare with me and I'll add them after my tea & Beers  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

sikk jars mate nice job bro...


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice work mate enjoy


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 5, 2011)

woohooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## bones1966 (Dec 5, 2011)

*STELTHY, you deserve to give yerself a pat on the back...what a great job...respect 
*


----------



## stelthy (Dec 6, 2011)

*...............................................................HASH-MAKING !!! .............................................................................*








1X bag of crappy Pop-Corn fluff and some sugar leaves  






















My trusty* Pollenator* returns  its loaded with the trim, 2 bags of ice and is 3/4 filled with cold 'tap-water'


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yea, thats the good stufF! Congrats on the harvest man, amazing thread you've concocted here


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2011)

bones1966 said:


> Mr *STELTHY, so what was the end weight then. Stop keeping us in suspense. lol
> *


My final dry weight has been taken    17.4 oZ..... as you can imagine ... I am more than just happy with the out come of my 1X Royal Haze plant ...she s way out done my expectations  -STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi one and all.. I've returned  ... I've been so high for the past week or so I've not done half the things I's supposed to do lol, anyhow most of the bud is almost dry.. I have over half of it in Jars already, have been curing that for 2 days so far! Wet weight I pulled 16.7 oZ from my 1X Royal-Haze Fem    and am hoping for approx 12+ Oz Dry Weight... We'll see in a week or so  I have a shit-load of pics to upload so please bare with me and I'll add them after my tea & Beers  - STELTHY


...*AMENDED. 17.4 oZ. Total dry weight  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice pound ya got! Hash looks amazing, I want some!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 8, 2011)

i i said 1lb what do i win since no one guessed over 1 lb i was closest  just send me one them jars


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 9, 2011)

go stealth dog thats near 1 gram per watt  congrats bro also the most (believable) i've seen on here from one plant


----------



## bones1966 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great job there Stealth..+ res


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

great job stelthy mate


----------



## bones1966 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Stelthy when you going to get your next grow on. I miss your Monday updates...


----------



## DrManhattan77 (Dec 12, 2011)

stelthy said:


> ...*AMENDED. 17.4 oZ. Total dry weight  - STELTHY


Stealthy my friend you truly are a talented individual a wizard for sure. Great job on the harvest truly very impressive.


----------



## devk (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Stealthy
17.4  <<< Now you gotta beat that...
Do have any bud comparison with this strain between UVB and un UVB grow??
If so could I get a smoke report on the difference ??  

Pro Work!! Dude


----------



## Vardonn (Dec 13, 2011)

Really a good job my friend! enjoy what have u been working for now!


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2011)

Mate those harvest pics look awsome and the yeild is amazing!!! That plant is truely truely impressive, well done mate and i hope i can become as good at growing as you are!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

bones1966 said:


> Hi Stelthy when you going to get your next grow on. I miss your Monday updates...


i think he gonna be set on smoke for a while....

but dam man if yer not gonna work that cab I WILL!!!


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Dec 21, 2011)

Man, I can't believe I was here for all of it except the end. amazing results dude. Looking forward to the next one as well


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 22, 2011)

well i'm guessing the smoke must be remo coz he's forgot to come back and tell us all how its smoking  where are u stealth dog? hiding in the smog no doubt, hope alls well bro


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice harvest brother for sure....


----------



## stelthy (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas RIU and STELTHY followers alike  ... I am drunk blazed full and sleepy .......... another Double JD I think ... n I ll figure out what to do next .. a bit later  ..... Ps Updates coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## machnak (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## loveweed420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy belated Christmas dude.. hope you had a good one


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 27, 2011)

hey stealthy, I had a lot of reading to catch up on your thread, you did it! WELL DONE, it's encouraging to see someone pulling those number from a stealth cabinet! check out my new stealth cabinet in my signature! Not quite as powerful as yours though hehe. happy holidays


----------



## lowryder666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry belated Xmas dude!


A new year is just the first day of another 365-day journey around the sun. Enjoy the trip!

The original was "A birthday is just the first day of another 365-day journey around the sun. Enjoy the trip!"

I just modified and removed the quotes  LOL


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Merry Christmas RIU and STELTHY followers alike  ... I am drunk blazed full and sleepy .......... another Double JD I think ... n I ll figure out what to do next .. a bit later  ..... Ps Updates coming soon  - STELTHY


merry x mas to you as well bud hope your hollidays are full of cheer and beer


----------



## Psychild (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I wasn't a part of this grow earlier. &#8730; Definitely gonna be following you now, great info this way &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi again  .. Christmas has been an insanely busy time of year for me this year! ..I have only just finished sorting the house out among other things.. But good news, now the storm has passed and order has been restored  its time to get back to my Cab. I have a fair few mods I want to make before I start my next Grow.. and I plan to document them as best as possible  I have been so stoned the past few weeks that days have run into nights and weeks have passed in a blur..  .. (all good) !! However now I am sober enough to get back to things...So expect to see updates real soon  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

great news hope u had a gopod new year and crimbo mate


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi dude, yeah man.. it was pretty chilled out.. and on occasion drunk and messy.. But on the whole it was pretty good  I'am glad to be back though.. Cant wait to get busy 'Green Fingers' stylee  !! Did you have a good Crimbo ? I am still working on my New Years resolution's .. I think my Resolution will be to attempt to pull 20oZ dry of my next Lady  !! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

yea mate been goodpal glad it over lol as for new year resolution they never work lol ...good luck with yours im sure u gunna pull it off mate in that cab of urs...did ya get my p.m


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 10, 2012)

im still wathing  stop by my thread man, going to have a tent and real light soon also some real seeds are in the mail. hopefully this next grow i do much much better.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya gotta excuse the shit pic quality... I do need a new Camera  .. any how these were the pics I could salvage from the SD Card.. I cut the Grow-Shelf and the Floor of the cab out to house my new larger Res tubs.. I went from using 10L Food Storage containers to these 37L Bins with a handy door at the front of the lid for easy water changes and root porn etc   I loaded up on doobs and got busy with my Jig-Saw  I've by no means finished yet, and have at least a few more mods to make  Stay tuned for more....still to come - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone know WTF is going on with the "Tiny" picture's... they seem to have 'S-h-r-u-n-k' since last time I uploaded pics ??? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 11, 2012)

nice update bro...got to double click the pics mate when u uploaded em pal and click large and centre pal..


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> nice update bro...got to double click the pics mate when u uploaded em pal and click large and centre pal..


Cheers man! its gunna take some practice loading pics in this new way... is there a way I can just display single large pics like I have been used to doing?? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 11, 2012)

yea the same way mate just click the pics mate it will bring up all ya options mate


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Wow, can't believe I wasn't a part of this grow earlier. &#8730; Definitely gonna be following you now, great info this way &#8730;&#8730;


Yeah dude, stick around I have loads of stuff to do on this Cab before I start up my next Grow in it  & as an added bonus I have 2 PC cases to Mod/Create so Ol' STELTHY is gonna be a busy mo-fo for a few Months yet - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> yea the same way mate just click the pics mate it will bring up all ya options mate


Oh ok.. I'll try that on my next UPDATE in a few days... I am planning on centralising the main reflector so the trusty Hack-Saw shall once again come into play  and that will give me even coverage on either side of the cab/Grow-Shelf  ... Expect new pics etc shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 11, 2012)

ill be ere as usual lol..ive pmed ya mate


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

im still tuning in. thinking cutting some holes in the floor of my veg cab for the pots to sit in is a good idea it will give me another few inches of growth.....hmmm


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> im still tuning in. thinking cutting some holes in the floor of my veg cab for the pots to sit in is a good idea it will give me another few inches of growth.....hmmm


Yeah, If I had kept my old 10L pots... I'd of had 5" extra ... but because I up-sized my pots I needed to remove parts of the base in order to fit them... It was close as you can see by the 3 Grow-Shelf mounted CPU fans .. but I've prob lost about 4" if anything... should be ok though what with the SCROG screen in play! and this way I dont have to constantly worry about water levels etc... I still plan to seal the bottom some-how maybe with tape and a vinyl sheet etc ?!! ... Still I get to that shortly.. defo a good idea tho  came to me when I was hi oneday  - STELTHY


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

Stealthy man, nice to see your thread come back to life and I cant believe your tinkering with perfection!
Your cab is already a work of art, looking forward to see what you do to it this time.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Stealthy man, nice to see your thread come back to life and I cant believe your tinkering with perfection!
> Your cab is already a work of art, looking forward to see what you do to it this time.


..  Yeah I know what you mean.. I was tempted to stay with the 10L pots but.. when I stumbled accross these quality little bins in Homebase purely on the off-chance.. I felt obliged to buy 3 of them and use them productivly within my Cab. It'll mean less water changes/top-ups in the later stages of Flower (always a bonus)  !! they do look kinda clumsy at the mo but I'll sort something.. I am toying with the idea of raising the Grow-Shelf a few inches........as I said above the minmal height reduction wont or shouldnt really matter since I will be Scrogging all my future 'Ladies' anyway  .. Sealing the base is prob next on the cards ... I may go nutz with 'Expanding Foam or summink lol  .. 

Any-how my aim for the next Single Fem Plant is 20oZ Dry..... thats a 2.5oZ more than this time (17.5oZ Dry) .. but if I could maybe go a step further and aim for 25oZ from 1X Scrog'd Fem in a Stealth-Cab... I reckon it'd defo be something to boast about  lol,.. I'd defo be proud of that!  Hmm 25oZ.... "Yeah - thats my goal for the next run" !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder if anyone's done just that ^ in a STEALTH-CAB yet ?? - STELTHY


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

aim high bro! (really high!)


----------



## loveweed420 (Jan 11, 2012)

hey stealthy. 
was just wondering what size containers you used for you hydro system?
hope you're enjoying the bud toke you for me


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2012)

loveweed420 said:


> hey stealthy.
> was just wondering what size containers you used for you hydro system?
> hope you're enjoying the bud toke you for me


For the plant just harvest .. I ve been using 10L containers ... But I have just modded the cab to take 37L containers... Buds tip-top man !!  - STELTHY


----------



## loveweed420 (Jan 11, 2012)

jealous of you bro.. in a good way  and bdw thanks for the quick reply


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

if i may make a suggestion, if your aiming for 25Oz then you may want to decrease the size of your holes in screen to fit more nodes through??? no experience talking just a thought


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am amazed at what you accomplish stealthy, keep up the good work.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> if i may make a suggestion, if your aiming for 25Oz then you may want to decrease the size of your holes in screen to fit more nodes through??? no experience talking just a thought


Its a good idea, and I will ponder this over breakfast.. Although I was planning on SCROG-ing like before and just LST-ing before and after the branches reach the screen.. that way I can train the branches back down to Grow-Shelf level 1st before letting them grow back up into the screen....then I will use the SCROG technique until early Flower... and then LST again from above the screen to both pull the branches apart as well as letting more light to the lower smaller bud-sites...

^Just an idea....the smaller SCROG Screen holes do sound alot easier! But I kinda have a vision of how my way could/should turn out... 

What I will be researching is plants that yield God like amounts of huge, tight, potent nugs cos... Haze (my last plant) is renown for med. Harvest weights.. (even though I still managed 17.5oZ Dry-Weight from her  !! So finding a strain that will really put out is defo key in the next attempt of a 1X Single SCROG & LST'd Stealth-Cab Grow to obtain 25oZ Dry weight! Hopefully the bigger res.. (2X 37L pots) will allow more air to get into her root zone... and because of the bigger circumference of the pots the water level should remain higher - for longer! ~ Meaning more of the roots will be able to access more water,O2 & nuits.. instead of the top of the root area become dry/dry-ish after a few day  .... If that makes sense  ?!! lol 

So any suggestions on MONSTER YIELDING STRAINS would be greatly received... and pave the way to my 25oZ Dry-Weight Goal  !! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

*Delicious Seeds NL/Blueberry (most consistent high yield even with some variation among individuals)
World of Seeds Skunk/AK47
FMS WW/BB
FMS Iced Grapefruit
Serious Seeds Chronic
Sweet Seeds Green Poison 
Eva Seeds Monster (and a monster it is!)
**WhiteWidow x BigBud
white russian 

there are a few mate that are high yeilding pal 
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/high-yielding-cannabis-seeds.html


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> *Delicious Seeds NL/Blueberry (most consistent high yield even with some variation among individuals)
> World of Seeds Skunk/AK47
> FMS WW/BB
> FMS Iced Grapefruit
> ...



Excellent mate !  I'll research these on-line shortly.. I'am v. intriged to see numbers from the 'Eva Seeds - Monster' and the 'Green - Poison' sounds good too  !!.. What are prices like ? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

ill put u sum links up mate in a minute pal


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> ill put u sum links up mate in a minute pal


Cheers mate, appreciated  +REP! for you  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-monster-feminized/prod_844.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-northern-light-blue/prod_1141.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-big-bud-feminized/prod_592.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-chronic-feminized/prod_1383.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-white-russian-feminized/prod_1384.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

no worries mate i like the white russian and chronic there good yeilders mate for sure


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> no worries mate i like the white russian and chronic there good yeilders mate for sure


I've checked them out.. and so far the WhiteWidow x BigBud & White Russian have looked most promising... are there any more intoxicating African Strain's with high THC-V levels - that yield loads ?? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

it be a close choice but id say white russian imo but it what suits you best and for the cab im sure which ever ull pick ull get the result u want mate


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

Its been quite a productive day today  I have centralised my main reflector, by removing the join, and by cutting an inch or so of the Elbow that connects to the 6" Ducting.. I also drilled in holes for the new air-lines, filled my Net-Pots so they are ready minus seed/s.. I am going to look into shortening the vertical ducting so its only as long as it absolutely has to be (that should allow me to raise the reflector just that bit higher... although that does remind me... I did say I was going to try n mod the ducting setup so I could raise the reflector level with the top of the Cab... I may look into that another day.. n if its not too much effort I may do it...if not - the ducting that I cut down should give me at least an extra inch or so that I can raise the Reflector.... always a bonus  !! - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...n-dscn0589.jpg something like this <----is the ultimate goal only in a smaller scale 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...n-dscn0678.jpg

not sure if you seen this or not but this is what im going to try on my next grow with a rubbermaid tote instead of a 5 gal bucket


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...n-dscn0589.jpg something like this <----is the ultimate goal only in a smaller scale
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...n-dscn0678.jpg
> 
> not sure if you seen this or not but this is what im going to try on my next grow with a rubbermaid tote instead of a 5 gal bucket



That's really similar to what I was thinking  ... Yeah defo looks a good idea !! - STELTHY


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey stelthy, im sure you covered this at some point but I honestly cant read through almost 300 pages to find out lol. What are your thoughts on the uv light you supplemented with? If you haven't seen, I run a 2x600w scrog, just added a 105w cfl to one end with a stadium screen setup. I've been thinking about adding a uv light or 2, but haven't found much info on them. 

ps. great job on the cab/grow, updates are looking good and I'm definitely excited for the next run.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, so its been another rather productive day, I have installed the new air-lines.. I have added a 'flexible air-stone for better aeration in the Res. The Res are both full with CANNA START, and I have decided upon and planted my next Fem seed she is a 'White Rhino' Fingers crossed she pops in a few days  I hear White Rhino is a HIGH-YIELDER    @ 500-600g per m2  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Hey stelthy, im sure you covered this at some point but I honestly cant read through almost 300 pages to find out lol. What are your thoughts on the uv light you supplemented with? If you haven't seen, I run a 2x600w scrog, just added a 105w cfl to one end with a stadium screen setup. I've been thinking about adding a uv light or 2, but haven't found much info on them.
> 
> ps. great job on the cab/grow, updates are looking good and I'm definitely excited for the next run.


Hi Mike91sr, I think UV-B is defo the way forward.. I am planning on adding a couple of extra side-lighting UV-B lamps too.. They really make all the difference and give you a magnitude of THC/Trichs, and alot quicker than without the use of them  .. So yeah I recommend you get UV-B in there asap  !! lol  .. 

My next Grow is just about to start  I've planted a White Rhino as the the one to hopefully become a 25oZ Bud-Monster    Stay tuned more UPDATES just around the corner  !! 

Ps/ I'll try n locate the info on UV-B later, and post a LINK up here for ya! ... Cannawizard also has a thread on UV-B which helped me, 'You may wanna check out his thread'  

Glad you are liking my progress.. more coming soon...... - STELTHY


----------



## karr (Jan 14, 2012)

Man it all looks great, I'm going to look through again, but offhand do you know the dimensions of your screen? Thanks !


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> What strains are next?


Hi dude, I am trying my luck with a 'White Rhino' seed atm... and I will be vegging a 'Cheese' so a mate can use it for clones  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2012)

karr said:


> Man it all looks great, I'm going to look through again, but offhand do you know the dimensions of your screen? Thanks !


Thanks Karr!  the dimensions of the SCROG Screen is approx 2'W X 4.5'L glad you like my thread  stick around for a bit n hopfully I'll have my baby White Rhino up n growing soon, I'am aiming for 25oZ with her using my SCROG screen.... fingers crossed eh?!!   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2012)

Today I fixed a small problem.. I cut the 6" Ducting down and removed a good 2" of compressed Ducting.. this has now resolved the 2" I lost when I added my 'New 37L Res. Tubs'   .. I decided the other mod I was going to do can wait, until after my next Harvest as I really need to go OTT to gain the extra 12" height gain.. It is possible...But will take 'ALOT' of hard work !! I am going to look into some side-lighting options now.. or maybe some-kind of supplement Grow-Shelf lighting... aimed up at the underside of the screen to focus on the 'Pop-Corn' bud-sites... I am also browsing UV-B again to try and decide what would work best for side lighting.. ie/ CFL Style or small Fluorescent tubes .. I may also do a test run of my 600 .. and see if I can get away with running that, (with-out use of AC) it should be ok... its pretty cold out-side.. anyhow there's a little in-sight to my days work.. and my progress so far  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2012)

HELP! lol... Here's my problem :- Since I removed the floor of my Cab to accomodate my new Res the Vibration of the airstones at the bottom of the Res is in direct contact with the floorboards..... So downstairs you can hear a low kinda droneing sound!!    I'am thinking I need to place some kind of Vibration exorbing mat under each Res Container.

My problem is :- What can I use as an 'Anti-Vibration mat' thats fairly low profile and can take the weight of say 35-40L and still perform effectivly ?? By doing this I'd eradicate the 'Drone' from under the cab (down-stairs') and retain the 'Stealth-Setup' I've been used too....


Any Ideas, Info etc... would be greatly received and re-paid with +Rep! 



Thanks in advance - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 17, 2012)

what about polystrene mate i think that how u spell it lol..the stuff u get in boxes that protect tvs and stuff


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, if I understand your problem correctly, you'll need something like this: http://www.noisestopsystems.co.uk/floor-soundproofing-4/nssf7-floor-system-10mm-13.html?zenid=ogbblq32uqsem0d18qsq4a65i2

Works for music studios where you really wanna keep things quiet, should work for your cabinet too. 25 quid for 1.4 sq metre sounds good too 

A, by the way, I've just been over your thread again and found out something I don't like. The bloody cider! How do you drink that stuff?


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 17, 2012)

And here's a discussion that might help you out too: http://www.avforums.com/forums/room-acoustics-audio-video-calibration/414808-sound-proofing-old-floorboards.html


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 17, 2012)

ok im not sure if i understand what you need but what about something like this. DONT LAUGH LOL 



cheap and easy to find, if its not going to be visible then who care what it looks like


----------



## operationkush (Jan 17, 2012)

Stelthy, the best Anti Vibration Matting one could buy is called Dynamat, It's generally used in car audio to prevent your trunk or door panels from vibrating.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't use dynamat that shit will just pass the vibration right through. It's designed to make flimsy metal in cars heavier so they don't vibrate. Doesn't work when you sit something on top of it that vibrates. Personally I'd use jute or acoustic foam. The product bluezdude linked looks solid too.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> what about polystrene mate i think that how u spell it lol..the stuff u get in boxes that protect tvs and stuff


I decided to go for a similar Polysteyrine? lol type of thing.... I have order 2X cheap 'Gypo' kids swimming floats from Japan    ... these should work perfectly I am also gunna get some Carpet-Cut-offs to help keep the Anti-Vibration mat/s as low profile as poss  !! I dunno how long its gonna take to take receipt of the 'Floats' but at least they have been ordered and they are on their way! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction generally - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2012)

operationkush said:


> Stelthy, the best Anti Vibration Matting one could buy is called Dynamat, It's generally used in car audio to prevent your trunk or door panels from vibrating.


I have used Dyna-Mat in the top section of my cab and it really does keep my 8" Systemair in-line fan running nice and quietly, however it would be precisely useless for placing under a plastic container that would hold close to 40L of liquid.. ..You see the plastic Res. tubs are sitting directly on floor boards .. So I'll need some kinda Polysteyrene like ^ Kev suggested.. it needs to take the weight of 40L but also take away the vibration/s from the bottom area, cheers for the suggestion anyhow tho man - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Don't use dynamat that shit will just pass the vibration right through. It's designed to make flimsy metal in cars heavier so they don't vibrate. Doesn't work when you sit something on top of it that vibrates. Personally I'd use jute or acoustic foam. The product bluezdude linked looks solid too.


IO have decided to use a couple of kids 'Swim-Floats' they should defo take the weight no problems and I hope that they cut out the vibrations to.. Iam gunna place some carpet off-cuts under them as-well just for added piece of mind. I have also used Accoustic Sound foam along side of 'Dyna-Mat' in the top section (where fan n filter are etc..) and that does a great job too.. and I may still use some of this foam once I have judged my 'Float' idea and seen how effective that idea is/was 

Cheers for the idea man! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> ok im not sure if i understand what you need but what about something like this. DONT LAUGH LOL
> 
> View attachment 2002567
> 
> cheap and easy to find, if its not going to be visible then who care what it looks like



Both you n Kev have the answer I feel  !! .. I am going to use kids 'Swimming-Floats' they should really help, cheers for that idea too  - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad we could help mate


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2012)

polystyrene stealth u can get sheets, i got some for under my 2m fish tank. them kids toys that where posted could work if cheep?


----------



## perry420 (Jan 21, 2012)

nice buds dude


----------



## lowryder666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bubblewrap??


----------



## An7h0ny (Jan 22, 2012)

wooow i feel like i have been at this computer for days reading this thread im knackered proper got carried away lol, great thread mate wicked grows! congratz


----------



## stelthy (Jan 23, 2012)

lowryder666 said:


> Bubblewrap??


I got impatient waiting on the Polystyrene floats to arrive... Luckily I had another brain-wave, I went down to Home-Base and bought a massive roll of 'Loft Insulation' it was on offer for just £3.00 I pushed as much of it as possible under the Cab. through the holes at the base.. and put a square flattened layer right under the the Res tubs. Now the vibration is next to Zero... and its even quieter in the Cabs room too  !!! .. Next I plan to upgrade one of my Res Air-Pumps, I am in the midst of decorating at the moment and have misplaced my frickin' camera... I will try n track it down soon and up-load a load more pics for y'all  - STELTHY


----------



## lowryder666 (Jan 23, 2012)

stelthy said:


> I got impatient waiting on the Polystyrene floats to arrive... Luckily I had another brain-wave, I went down to Home-Base and bought a massive roll of 'Loft Insulation' it was on offer for just £3.00 I pushed as much of it as possible under the Cab. through the holes at the base.. and put a square flattened layer right under the the Res tubs. Now the vibration is next to Zero... and its even quieter in the Cabs room too  !!! .. Next I plan to upgrade one of my Res Air-Pumps, I am in the midst of decorating at the moment and have misplaced my frickin' camera... I will try n track it down soon and up-load a load more pics for y'all  - STELTHY


Nice one. Shouldn't effect the temps. What's the square area?


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the cab you got man, its hard to guage the size, every pic it looks either really big or really small, just can't tell. How you liking your thermostated fan? I've never seen anything like that, I almost bought an 8 inch fan today but I'm gunna have a look around for an 8 inch version like you have, the dial down to 25% speed really makes it a good asset. 
I have the same exact cool-tube as you. Mine came with an optional reflective insert that goes into the cooltube, this allows you to remove the hood. I use it with the insert instead of the hood. I also rigged it with second mogul on the opposite end so I can fit two lights inside it instead of one! Only cost me an extra 20$ for the second mogul/cord and it works awesome. 
How do you air/light seal your doors?
Can we get a shot of the cab from the outside, doors closed just to see how stealthy she really is?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2012)

stelthy said:


> I got impatient waiting on the Polystyrene floats to arrive... Luckily I had another brain-wave, I went down to Home-Base and bought a massive roll of 'Loft Insulation' it was on offer for just £3.00 I pushed as much of it as possible under the Cab. through the holes at the base.. and put a square flattened layer right under the the Res tubs. Now the vibration is next to Zero... and its even quieter in the Cabs room too  !!! .. Next I plan to upgrade one of my Res Air-Pumps, I am in the midst of decorating at the moment and have misplaced my frickin' camera... I will try n track it down soon and up-load a load more pics for y'all  - STELTHY


EDIT~: Just added the pic - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2012)

Heres a pic of the newest Air-Pump to make the Grade and be installed - STELTHY


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2012)

BUBBLES lol, i got that for my fish tank, that will give u more than enough bubbles mate


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi again, well my *White-Rhino* failed......as predicted! (*GreenHouse Seed Co SUCKS!!!*) so I have planted a *SHINING SILVER HAZE* instead, luckily this one popped  she popped *3 *days ago (*Jan 31*) but I've only just found my card reader to and so took new pics today.. I am going to do my usual *"MONDAY-UPDATE's"* more pics coming soon! - STELTHY


----------



## nunia720 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I should of started work a 1/2 hour ago but I find myself reading this thread and can't get seem to stop....I am currently on page 101- I keep telling myself "one more update "Lol. Great job stealthy!!I am looking forward to seeing how some of the grows went.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2012)

nunia720 said:


> I just wanted to say that I should of started work a 1/2 hour ago but I find myself reading this thread and can't get seem to stop....I am currently on page 101- I keep telling myself "one more update "Lol. Great job stealthy!!I am looking forward to seeing how some of the grows went.


Glad your enjoying my work/hobby  .. I am sure you'll enjoy the whole thread  ... I've put loads of time n effort in so far.....and as always, theres still more to come  - STELTHY


----------



## nunia720 (Feb 2, 2012)

I most certainly am enjoying ....good work again. There is a thread/contest where people are using empty Coffee Cans for their Res and I started a couple of them myself. Great White Shark, Blackberry and some random purple bag seed. We will see how it goes.....


----------



## stelthy (Feb 4, 2012)

I was trying to Veg up a Cheese for a mate, but again.. no joy n the seed didn't pop!  ... So I went and got some New Beans 'Dutch-Passion's : MASTERKUSH' .. So I will sew a couple of these and try my luck.. I'am still undecided whether to grow another single big plant or 2 different strains and just get them as big as possible (so they'll just fit) Has anyone grown MASTERKUSH ?? I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on this strain  - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 4, 2012)

im growing Dutch passions Frisian dew, first bean i tried out of the package popped, just fig i would add that. never grown master Kush so cant help ya there. hope you have the same luck as me


----------



## SATIVA HAZE (Feb 6, 2012)

you on the grow again  lol good on ya


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 6, 2012)

Dude I love your box rep++ to ya such a beautiful setup stroll tru my thread if you don't mind.


----------



## loveweed420 (Feb 9, 2012)

hi stealthy.. my friend just harvested nirvanas masterkush it still isn't dried properly but got to say the smell and taste is really nice! sweet and smells somewhat like orange and tangerine... it doesn't grow that big actually stays pretty small but big compact buds. all in all it's a nice strain. can't really say much about the high cos we only smoked a sample joint between us 2 and we were already high off an other strain but I think it's a mellow relaxed high. good luck


----------



## stelthy (Feb 9, 2012)

The mate that took the 2 clones of my Royal Haze had Harvest his 2 Ladies a couple of weeks ago and had left them to dry whilst hanging in the dark in his (my old -) cab ..any how he chopped his a week or so before I did...I let mine mature a bit too long, anyhow the shit is *PING!* and I am so mashed and watchin' some trippy shit on tv, and neckin bottle afetr bottle of Stella  .. I have to say it IS a bit airy/fluffy but its real nice and lasts a fair long while  ...He needs to upgrade from CFL's .... and I need to change from CANNA to Dutch Pro nuits ...huh! I forget the point of this post now  lol but hey lol - STELTHY


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Stethy why are you changing from Canna?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 14, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Hey Stethy why are you changing from Canna?


Hi LoadedGreen, I have used CANNA since day 1 and have always found it easy to use and it has always given me nice healthy plants with good yields.. However a mate always uses Dutch-Pro and his buds always look brighter green, and always hit that bit harder.. and he only uses 150W CFL as opposed to my 700+ Watts of HID & UV-B ! I am fed up of coming 2nd best to his basic setup.., the only difference is my setup always produces alot more weight than his...But I thought if I paired his nuits with my setup the buds are gonna be propper *PING* when it comes to a smoke test after Harvest! I really like what I've seen so far  - STELTHY


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 14, 2012)

OK fair enough, that sounds like bloody good reason. I have just restocked on Canna but was seriously considering the Dutch Pro nuits. I will definitely be watching to see your next harvest as a comparison. 

Cheers, LG


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

wheres the "Monday update"? its tuesday


----------



## Matchbox (Feb 15, 2012)

stelthy said:


> Hi again, well my *White-Rhino* failed......as predicted! (*GreenHouse Seed Co SUCKS!!!*) so I have planted a *SHINING SILVER HAZE* instead, luckily this one popped  she popped *3 *days ago (*Jan 31*) but I've only just found my card reader to and so took new pics today.. I am going to do my usual *"MONDAY-UPDATE's"* more pics coming soon! - STELTHY


Shame about the White Rhino man! I find Greenhouse seeds to be a bit hit and miss, so far only 50% of all the seeds I brought from there have popped... not the best success rate, and the ones that do grow end up being STUPIDLY and I mean properly stupidly, Sativa dominant, despite advertising a kind of 50/50 indica/sativa :/ wankers lol.

I got my next seeds germing now in my micro cab G13 Sour Candy (no1's grown this out fully yet it seems or no journals anyway) and Barney's Farm Violator Kush well looking forward to em.


----------



## midijunkie (Feb 15, 2012)

sweetness man. hows it goin so far?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> wheres the "Monday update"? its tuesday


Ha ha, hi there dude, Yeah more probs lol  The Shinning Silver Haze was a bit shit lookin! and so I started again, I put the SSH in soil as opposed to just throwing it away, and now I have 2X Master Kush in the DWC tubs.. Fingers crossed this time I'll have better luck, both seeds popped fine and until my fan dimmer switch arrives I have supported the little seedlings with kebab sticks cos the air-flow is a bit much for them at the moment! I will upload some pics shortly..

I was a bit pissed off that my original seeds failed so I thought I'd wait until I had something half decent to bring to the table before I started doing my beloved 'Monday Updates'  Stay tuned n I'll take some pics n upload shortly - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

stelthy said:


> Ha ha, hi there dude, Yeah more probs lol  The Shinning Silver Haze was a bit shit lookin! and so I started again, I put the SSH in soil as opposed to just throwing it away, and now I have 2X Master Kush in the DWC tubs.. Fingers crossed this time I'll have better luck, both seeds popped fine and until my fan dimmer switch arrives I have supported the little seedlings with kebab sticks cos the air-flow is a bit much for them at the moment! I will upload some pics shortly..
> 
> I was a bit pissed off that my original seeds failed so I thought I'd wait until I had something half decent to bring to the table before I started doing my beloved 'Monday Updates'  Stay tuned n I'll take some pics n upload shortly - STELTHY


well that sucks to hear man  hope the new beans work out well for you. if you havent been by my new thread would love for you to check it out  trying my hand at organic growing. it stinks like shit and seems to be alot of work but the plants seem to love it and i havent run into any issues yet like my previous grow (nute burns at week 3 pretty bad with MG products)


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Shame about the White Rhino man! I find Greenhouse seeds to be a bit hit and miss, so far only 50% of all the seeds I brought from there have popped... not the best success rate, and the ones that do grow end up being STUPIDLY and I mean properly stupidly, Sativa dominant, despite advertising a kind of 50/50 indica/sativa :/ wankers lol.
> 
> I got my next seeds germing now in my micro cab G13 Sour Candy (no1's grown this out fully yet it seems or no journals anyway) and Barney's Farm Violator Kush well looking forward to em.


Yeah I was well lookin' forward to doing the White Rhino and seeing how big I could get her buds etc... But now I am on the lookout for some 'Hawaiian Ice' seeds... a mate bought some over to another mates house the other night and it was by far the stinkiest hardcore bud I've ever seen/smelt/smoked in my life.. a defo must have  

I defo wont be using Green House Seed's again any time soon and defo not outta choice  lol! I'd like to do some G-13 strains they've always been a good choice  !! I do like Barneys Farm seeds too! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> well that sucks to hear man  hope the new beans work out well for you. if you havent been by my new thread would love for you to check it out  trying my hand at organic growing. it stinks like shit and seems to be alot of work but the plants seem to love it and i havent run into any issues yet like my previous grow (nute burns at week 3 pretty bad with MG products)


Yeah I hope so too  Just chillin with a Pint of Stella atm and jotting down a complete list of all the strains I have not tried yet & strains I want to try growing again etc... So far the list reads:-


* AMNESIA HAZE
* BLACK DOMINA
* CINDARELLA 99 
* NYC DIESEL
* KALI MIST
* ALEGRIA
* THE CHURCH
* TRAIN-WRECK
* ALASKAN ICE
* K-TRAIN
* EL-NINO
* HAWAIIAN SNOW
* SHARKS BREATH
* JACK HERER
* G-13, ROCK cross
* PURPLE HAZE
* MALAWI GOLD
* DELAHAZE
* GRAPE ESCAPE
* BUBBA KUSH
* FULLMOON
* LSD by Barnies Farm
* HERIJUANA
* HAWAIIAN ICE
* MASTER KUSH
* SHINING SILVER HAZE
* WHITE RHINO

So thats kept me occupied through-out my lunch break  I've not tried any organic products yet, I will be changing from CANNA to DUTCH-PRO asap though - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

stelthy said:


> So thats kept me occupied through-out my lunch break  I've not tried any organic products yet, I will be changing from CANNA to DUTCH-PRO asap though - STELTHY


im not using organic nutes yet except the happy frog 3-4-3 i use to ammend my EWC tea with. i bought all organic soil/perilite/pro-mix and im just brewing teas now and trying to get my soil life active. then i think im going to start feeding a kelp based food, something nice and soluble and CHEAP!! lol i dont see spending lots of cash on expensive organic foods when i can probally make my own


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> im not using organic nutes yet except the happy frog 3-4-3 i use to ammend my EWC tea with. i bought all organic soil/perilite/pro-mix and im just brewing teas now and trying to get my soil life active. then i think im going to start feeding a kelp based food, something nice and soluble and CHEAP!! lol i dont see spending lots of cash on expensive organic foods when i can probally make my own


I was going to use Kelp (Seaweed extract) as a foliar feed, but now I rarely even mist with water.. I'd be interested in seeing how the 'tea' turns out for you! & am v. interested to learn how you know how much to give your plants etc.. - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

stelthy said:


> I was going to use Kelp (Seaweed extract) as a foliar feed, but now I rarely even mist with water.. I'd be interested in seeing how the 'tea' turns out for you! & am v. interested to learn how you know how much to give your plants etc.. - STELTHY


I make 5 gal of earthworm casting tea between like 6-7 plants i just try and feed enough to each plant so they all get some, i dont really think you can over feed them with organics....unless your using "organic" bottled ferts which i think have some chemical ferts in them due to people bitching because a true organic fert should contain no immidiate nutritional value, dumbasses who want to grow organic so they buy the products and dont establish a good "living" soil first feed and get no results because theres nothing to break down organic matter into usable nutrients.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok so its 2 days, late but here's my Monday Update  .. I now have 2X Master Kush seedlings in my 2X 37L DWC tubs.. and a limp Shining Silver Haze in soil which I am not too fussed about now  lol.. The Master Kush seeds both popped on Valentines day (Feb 14th). More updates + pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't help but feel so happy with myself for getting those new large DWC bins  they fit perfectly : A very tight fit between the Grow-Shelf CPU fans.. But the important thing is they fit! - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

ive got everyone of those strains apart from helijuana and alegra ...nice update stelthy


stelthy said:


> Yeah I hope so too  Just chillin with a Pint of Stella atm and jotting down a complete list of all the strains I have not tried yet & strains I want to try growing again etc... So far the list reads:-
> 
> 
> * AMNESIA HAZE
> ...


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> ive got everyone of those strains apart from helijuana and alegra ...nice update stelthy


haha show off


----------



## stelthy (Mar 16, 2012)

How pissed off am I ?!! Since RIU was hacked (15th March 2012) over a Month of my hard work has vanished including 5 of my UPDATES on this thread    !!! I am in 2 minds as to whether to stay with RIU as it has been my home for a number of years now, but feel I should at least finish this grow before I hand over my keys and fetch my coat  ... I hope those of you that are still here will keep watching and follow my MONDAY UPDATES, as of now this is the only thread I'll be working on as I dont wanna risk loosing any more of my work, I hope y'all understand ~ Peace - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

[h=2]




[/h]I dont quite buy thier story. they claim that they dont backup verry often due to security reasons, they dont want the files traveling over the internet too often. sure sounds good but theres no reason they can backup the files to another server on a intranet network (a network that is only shared among the company's files and is not hooked up to the internet) 

i dunno i just dont buy it

they should be doing 1 big backup every week or at least keeping a solid backup and adding anything that wasnt backed up before to it every week (less data to write)

i think i may be done with this site, the shit that has been going on lately has been a bit sketchy and now they accidently lost a months worth of data?!?!?! this is basic shit when you run a server never mind one as big as RIU. 

also did any of you notice that RIU stopped advertising for the attitude seed bank and now is advertising for credit card companys? i think they are selling out!!​


----------



## stelthy (Mar 16, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree mate.. I may very well try n delete as much stuff as possible or get purposely banned.. I dunno if its possible to delete my account ??? .. Are ya plannin on going to another site ?? I may do but not sure of what other good sites are worth going to, any ideas ?? - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

I just plant on taking a break, ill probally still lurk and comment on other peoples journals and shit but im going to break from keeping mine updated, i also may try and get permanently banned.

no i dont plan on going to another site, i love the layour and functionality of this site and thats what kept me into it. these other sites are just a pain in the ass so i could be bothered.


----------



## nunia720 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://s405702126.websitehome.co.uk/phpBB3/ucp.php?mode=login&sid=a9ca169ca35d4d7f47c34193fd48693f

come check it out my man!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2012)

Stelthy,
Please don't leave! You are one of my favorate journals. I read the whole thing the other night because I couldn't stop. So I saw it all and a little glitch won't erase all of the ways you inspired me. I get that you need to be carefull. I am in CA and have a prescription so I feel slightly safer. Because of you I am thinking about going to a 600W HPS system. I am interested to see which hood you decide upon.
Hope you stay!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Stelthy,

Rough week huh! Sorry for your losses what a PITA! The people that contribute to this site and make it great, like you do, must be really pissed! Hopefully things improve!

Cheers, LG


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Stelthy?


----------



## dapio (Apr 11, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight up, and now they have a android app that you can buy for a dollar? It seems the company is out for monetary gain realizing how many people use this website, and the sensitive information it holds. I have been a lurker on the site, and have only done a couple threads to journal my grows in the past. Needless to say I won't be doing any further journals.

Basically I think RIU has seen its better days, but I will ride it out and hope for the best.


----------



## Wereworg (Jul 10, 2013)

Great thread, wish it hadnt gone dead.


----------



## Ganjam (Feb 2, 2014)

stealthy????


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 3, 2020)

I AM BACK !!! 6 YEARS HAS PASSED .. STELTHY is now FADING SILOHUETTE... any you guys on my threads still around ?? - FS


----------



## THC-CK (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow, six years to the day... Impressive.


----------

